#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-06
<Nor8> XuMuK: Уже качаю
<TomFarr> У кого пошустрей тачка?
<TomFarr> XuMuK, так патч 43 все таки?
<TomFarr> XuMuK, пЫнг
<XuMuK> 28
<XuMuK> Nor8, через вайн?
<Nor8> Ну у меня то без вариантов )))
<lucky_13> Доброго времени суток)
<lucky_13> народ, как transmission под прокси настроить?
<XuMuK> Nor8, оно ету десуру просит
<Nor8> XuMuK: Даже так?
<XuMuK> Nor8, ну чо, заодно протестим как оно работает))* http://itmages.ru/image/view/205609/a068ccf0
<Nor8> XuMuK: При инсталяции требует?
<XuMuK> при скачивании
<Nor8> XuMuK: У меня качает без всяких вопросов )))
<TomFarr> товарищи, а где в кс, хранится переменная для разрешения экрана. А то выставил не поддерживаемое, и назад вернуть не могу
<Nor8> TomFarr:  Удали конфиг просто, он сам скинет при рестарте
<Raiden> он незнает где
<XuMuK> аа, так ет халф лайф мод чтоль?
<Nor8> XuMuK: )) Ты только что понял? ))
<XuMuK> ага))
<Raiden> лол
<TomFarr> Конкретно что он понял?
<lucky_13> товарищи, где в transmission настройки прокси выставлять?
<Raiden> сходи в гугл, незнаю
<XuMuK> Nor8, если он на сурсе, то не получицо
<TomFarr> lucky_13, качай кс... по http и плюй на этот ненужный торент
<Nor8> XuMuK: Посмотрим
<XuMuK> а кс скачалсо, так что)...
<vdrandom> lucky_13, http://www.google.ru/search?q=transmission+proxy+settings
<lucky_13> vdrandom: Спасибо :)
<XuMuK> а самому что, трудно было?)
<lucky_13> не. просто сколько бы не гуглил,везде выдавались посты, мол, там есть в настройках пункт отдельный с настройкой прокси. У себя я его не наблюдаю)
<TomFarr> Так что удаляем вино и все его элементы
<XuMuK> как там сделать чтоб гедит крякозябры читал?
<XuMuK> кто нить помнит или в гугл лезть?))
<Raiden> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/ubuntu-control-center-061-released.html
<Raiden> типа такого давно надо было бы.
<TomFarr> блин, уже и наверное нет смысла, систему то сохранять...
<TomFarr> У меня паранойя?
<seed22_> еще кто-то на диалапе сидит? O.o
<TomFarr> нет у вас просто кончилось вино
<XuMuK> Raiden, да , судя по описанию, удобная штука(
<XuMuK> то есть )
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> Raiden, яст для убунты? :)
<Raiden> вроде того, только скромней  и недопилено
<TomFarr> Почему меня параноит?
<Raiden> не спиш наверное, компутеры ковыряешь
<Raiden> а надо отдыхать
<Raiden> )
<TomFarr> Нет. Мне сей час показалось что вы меня взломали
<vdrandom> chroot в chroot’е в chroot’е
<vdrandom> ^ это была миниатюра "vdrandom ставит арчик"
<Raiden> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/03/spictures/
<TomFarr> 3 порядка по 16 бит, какой объем имеют? 16^3?
<TomFarr> ой. А где можно красивый хексовый номер купить?
<XuMuK> vdrandom, а зачем так сложно то?)
<Raiden> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/612202/
<Raiden> не про компы
<vdrandom> XuMuK, инсталлер распаковал -> чрут, поставил систему -> чрут :)
<vdrandom> и там уже ставлю пакеты и разворачиваю конфиги
<vdrandom> не отрываясь от чятика :)
<vdrandom> пойду проверять свежеустановленную систему, что ли
<XuMuK> у каго нить тут есть нвидия?
<Raiden> я
<XuMuK> nvidia-settings --query GPUCoreTemp | grep Attribute | awk '{print $4}'
<XuMuK> попробуй)
<XuMuK> ет я для коньков
<XuMuK> и sensors | grep temp | awk '{print $2}' заодно)
<Raiden> это я знаю
<Raiden> на самом деле коньки сами могут
<XuMuK> да? как?
<Raiden> http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html - заюзай поиск по nvidia
<XuMuK> испанцам показал
<XuMuK> echo "Tu temperatura de processador es de $(sensors | grep temp | awk '{print $2}') grados"
<XuMuK> они аж там чуть не обкончались)
<XuMuK> ага) прикольно)
<XuMuK> ладно, всем пока, я спать
<Raiden> бб
<XuMuK> и я таки поставил контру))
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/205623/b4c5a9d5
<XuMuK> так что завтра с кем нить повоюем)
<Raiden> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<Raiden> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<skai> Raiden: а что тебе от груба надо было?
<Raiden> в жабер ссылку отправить
<skai> Raiden: ясно.годную сцылку нашел?
<Raiden> у бота - дя
<Raiden> ты писал чтоли? или в чем дело?
<sharikoff> skai, q
<skai> sharikoff: ку
<sharikoff> сделай доброе дело
<skai> Raiden: я искал
<skai> Raiden: бота кормил ссылками
<sharikoff> завепеенься на сервак
<sharikoff> а то я проверить не могу
<skai> sharikoff: тэээкс.минутку
<skai> подрублу нм
<sharikoff> угумс
<Raiden> ясно
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6350626?lastmod=1307317007526
<skai> http://news2.ru/story/310872/
<ufo_xx> всем доброго
<Vasja> а какая в убунте утилита есть чтоб работать с разделами жёсткого диска по типу партишн мейджика виндового?
<tcnk> привет вем. не нравится Unity!!!Перестал определятся смартфон, никто не знает как исправить?
<CARCASS> привет всем, а вот что это может быть, если я пытаюсь залогиниться на сервер (ubuntu 9.10 server x64), ввожу имя пользователя, жму enter, а сервер вместо предложения ввести пароль мне 5 раз в столбик пишет Login Incorrect и ниже - "maximum number of tries exceeded (5)"...
<CARCASS> а по ssh нормально туда логинюсь
<tcnk> раскладка капслок
<CARCASS> имя пользователя-то ввожу и вижу буквы, с ними все в порядке)
<CARCASS> и раскладка правильная, и капс-лок не нажат
<CARCASS> накануне похакали его
<CARCASS> порезвились в /bin , испортив пару десятков бинарников, я их со своей машины перезаписал
<CARCASS> вроде заработали все сервисы нормально, а то инета не было
<paul3> ужасы говоришь какие-то
<CARCASS> если я через ssh запускаю gdm и через интерфейс gdm логинюсь - все нормально логинится
<CARCASS> гном запускается )
<CARCASS> такие дела
<CARCASS> вся репа в расчёсах
<Vasja> а как мне проверить есть ли у меня на компе Qt 4.5.0?
<CARCASS> интересно, отличается ли файл /bin/login от серверной бубунты от аналогичного файла от десктопной
<CARCASS> Vasja: запусти synaptic
<Vasja> CARCASS: спасибо
<CARCASS> там и увидишь, какая версия установлена
<Vasja> а как мне перемещатся в терминале по папкам на тип как в досе сd папка потом dir потом опять cd
<CARCASS> Vasja: sudo apt-get install mc
<CARCASS> будет файловый менеджер а-ля нортон коммандер
<Vasja> а без миднайт командера как?
<blaze> dir = ls
<Vasja> о! пасибо буду знать!
<CARCASS> cd / - переход в корневой каталог ...  cd /home , ls
<blaze> cd .. -на уровень вверх
<Vasja> я pwd вбивал
<Vasja> а как в этом миднайт командере свернуть окна а то он мне что-то написал а я не вижу
<Vasja> я ему - make а он что-то моргнул и всё я ему- make install он опять моргнул
<CARCASS> Vasja:  Ctrl+O
<CARCASS> не ноль, а латинская О
<Vasja> спасибо получилось
<Vasja> make: *** Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл.  Останов
<CARCASS> попробую-ка я переустановить пакет login ... осенило
<Vasja> та чё мне с этим делать? make: *** Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл.
<blaze> ./configure
<CARCASS> аллилуйя!
<hivemind> Vasja, СНАЧАЛА ./configure
<Vasja> ок сначала попробую
<Vasja> bash: ./configure: Нет такого файла или каталога
<blaze> есть ещё телепаты?
<hivemind> В каталог с исходниками зайди
<CARCASS> да, сперва cd /папка_с_исходниками, затем ./configure , потом make , потом make install
<CARCASS> вроде )
<hivemind> ага
<hivemind> Vasja
<hivemind> В каталог с исходниками зайди
<blaze> сначала less README
<hivemind> Аа, да
<Vasja> та я в нём уже нахожусь полчаса в это миднайт командере
<Vasja> зашёл в папку src
<hivemind> Только наверно cat README | less
<hivemind> выходи из mc
<Vasja> вышел
<hivemind> В какой папке исходники?
<skai> вы тут что задумали?
<hivemind> Да тут конпеляют
<Vasja> может перед ./configure sudo написать?
<hivemind> Не, только перед make вроде
<CARCASS> Vasja: эт чего же ты там собираешь, разве нет такого пакета в репозиториях?
<Vasja> ну исходники вроде в папке с прогой src
<hivemind> Vasja
<hivemind> http://ubuntologia.ru/manual-app-install
<Vasja> та sudo apt-get любой дурак знает я хочу хоть одну прогу из исходников поставить
<hivemind> Читай @ втыкай
<Vasja> читаю :-)
<CARCASS> проверьте кто-нить ssh ps.irk.ru
<CARCASS> должно быть закрыто
<Poshlykov> Всем привет!!! Как вернуть главное меню?
<blaze> вообще всё закрыто: Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.03 seconds
<CARCASS> Poshlykov: в Gnome?
<Poshlykov> да
<Poshlykov> тобишь востановить его...
<CARCASS> правой кнопкой по панели - "Добавить на панель..." , выбрать в списке "Главное меню".
<CARCASS> blaze: спасибо
<Poshlykov> не оно на понели есть внутри списка нет...
<Poshlykov> изменить меню тоже не канает...
<Poshlykov> даже не вызывается настроика...
<AndreX> re all
<CARCASS> Poshlykov: удали /.config/menus/applications.menu
<CARCASS> если таковой там есть
<CARCASS> (LP bug: #97449) После попытки редактирования пропадает меню Приложения (Applications), при этом если запустить редактор меню из терминала (команда: alacarte) то получится весьма длинный вывод с сообщением об ошибке.
<CARCASS> Решение: удалить пользовательский файл с описанием меню
<CARCASS> Код:
<CARCASS> rm -f ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<CARCASS> Данная проблема наблюдается в Ubuntu 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04
<Poshlykov> CARCASS: спасибки терь знать буду...
<CARCASS> Poshlykov: ты из Иркутска?
<Poshlykov> CARCASS: Братск
<CARCASS> ммм :)
<CARCASS> а то гляжу айпи вебстримовский
<Poshlykov> угу!!!
<CARCASS> а я в Иркуццке
<Poshlykov> ты еще и айпи смотришь?
<CARCASS> Poshlykov: на то нам и дадена команда /whois ник ))
<CARCASS> blaze: что-то я не знаю, как ты порты сканил, там же ftp , pop3/smtp должны быть открыты
<CARCASS> видимо, firewall тебя заблочил
<blaze> а ну да, всё есть
<CARCASS> а 22 порт закрыт, так?
<blaze> 21, 25, 110, 1132 открыты
<CARCASS> гуд
<CARCASS> заставили сегодня понервничать...
<skai> вот что за невезение
<skai> смотрю игры 10 года квн
<skai> и вот там где моя любимая команда играет - вечно моя нелюбимая играет тоже
<CARCASS> в том и весь кайф, когда любимая команда рвет нелюбимую )
<skai> ну так нелюбимая - это кефир из нягани
<CARCASS> но не наоборот
<skai> набор терминаторов с поломанным интерфейсом блин
<rayzer90> Всем привет, кто поможет с одним вопросом по Линуксу?
<CARCASS> спрашивай свои ответы )
<skai> !ask | rayzer90
<ubuntuhelp> rayzer90: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ydz> Добрый день!
<CARCASS> добрый
<rayzer90> В общем такое дело :) При загрузке системы жёсткий диск не доступен, верней ярлыки и так далее они не доступны, когда пытаешься запустить ярлык то он пишет типа адрес устарел и всё такое, предлагают переместить в карзину, а если через любой файловый меÐ
<rayzer90> Так же папки с общим доступом по сети не доступны, пока не зайдешь в хард с любого файлового менеджера, тогда всё доступно до ближайшей перезагрузки системы ))
<skai> !255 | rayzer90
<ubuntuhelp> rayzer90: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<ydz> Народ, а почему make, g++, gcc не включены в список пакетов в ubuntu 11.04?
<CARCASS> rayzer90: первая фраза нечитаема.
<CARCASS> ydz: быть того не может
<rayzer90> >>В общем такое дело :) При загрузке системы жёсткий диск не доступен, верней ярлыки и так далее они не доступны, когда пытаешься запустить ярлык то он пишет типа адрес устарел и всё такое
<rayzer90> >> предлагают переместить в карзину, а если через любой файловый менеджер зайдёшь на хард то все ярлыки становятся доступны и всё нормально :) как сделать так чтобы
<rayzer90> >>при включении системы хард с самого начала был доступен? Если вопрос не понятен могу подробней описать проблему)
<skai> ydz: понимаешь, я звонил марку и сказал, что мне нужны новые иконки.вот и не влезло
<ydz> Вот я поставил kubuntu 11.04, стоит чистая, мне нужно поставить драйвер на беспроводную карту, захожу в директорию, пишу make  и тут хопа - не найдено make
<ydz> Сейчас все сделал, на диске в pool/main все пакеты были
<CARCASS> ydz: что у тебя в sources.list , покажи
<Vasja> чё я неправельно делаю? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQjerwX55aA
<CARCASS> ydz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ydz> я с ноутбука сижу
<ydz> Не не том компе
<CARCASS> ydz: в общем, в "источники приложений" зайди и проверь, чтобы галочки все стояли
<CARCASS> после чего sudo apt-get update
<ydz> знаю, просто убило что нет make
<CARCASS> должно быть, опция компилирования из исходников теперь стала очень продвинутой )
<CARCASS> ну и правильно
<CARCASS> зачем неопытным пользователям давать в лапы make
<AndreX|OFF> ydz: build-essential ставил?
<Vasja> я тут нагуглил, что этому ./configure нужен полный путь задать это путь куда ставить или путь где папка с исходниками лежит?
<CARCASS> Вася, достаточно находиться в директории с исходниками. Если исходники верные, то всё сработает. Чего-то не хватает там у тебя.
<Vasja> в вики пишеть что путь нужно прописать чтобы той ошибки небыло как у меня http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Configure_script
<CARCASS> внутрь src зайди и колдуй ./configure && make && make install clean
<Vasja> вот этой- "bash: configure: command not found"
<CARCASS> пакет не установлен
<Vasja> я ж видео с экрана записал и на ютуб сбросил что у меня происходит после команды ./configure
<blaze> лучше листинг каталога дай на пастебин
<CARCASS> Vasja: тогда не внутрь src, а на один уровень выше
<inkvizitor68sl>  http://www.unixmen.com/software/1756-now-you-tube-3d-arrive-on-webm круть
<blaze> прозреваю, что там нет autohell. может быть ещё cmake, scons, qmake, whatever
<blaze> Vasja: читай INSTALL и делай как там написано
<Vasja> так так всё и написано в инстале
<CARCASS> и да, не надо этого делать из mc
<CARCASS> мешает он, однако
<Vasja> $ cmake . (or ccmake . if you wish to change config options)
<Vasja>   $ make
<Vasja>   # make install
<blaze> хаха
<blaze> sudo apt-get install cmake
<blaze> cd <srcdir>
<blaze> cmake .
<Vasja> та я уже понял
<blaze> и далее по тексту
<Vasja> а чё это за cmake? 17 метров однако
<CARCASS> беда какая )
<CARCASS> это-ж не 17 гиг
<Vasja> всё дошло это компилер
<blaze> нет, он генерирует make-файлы для сборки
<blaze> как и autotools, собственно, там где ./configure
<Vasja> make: *** Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл.  Останов.
<CARCASS> Vasja: не там запускал
<Vasja> как задать параметры cmake?
<CARCASS> уффф
<blaze> простой способ: установить cmake-curses-gui и в ccmake ..
<blaze> одна точка
<Vasja> как мне путь к моей папке с исходниками после команды cmake прописать?
<blaze> зайти в папку с исходниками
<blaze> запустить цмейк с точкой
<blaze> не из mc зайти!
<Vasja> та всё вроде получилось щяс скриншот сделаю
<Vasja> http://i.piccy.info/i5/88/24/1592488/Snymok.png
<Vasja> make: *** Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл.  Останов.
<blaze> ну конечно, ничего не сконфигугрировалось ведь
<Vasja> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:69 (qt4_wrap_ui):
<Vasja> это типо ошибка в строке 69 файла qt4_wrap_ui?
<blaze> угу
<blaze> чего-то не хватает в системе
<CARCASS> Vasja: qt4 установлен?
<Vasja> так это тио можно эти исходники удалить и забыть про них..
<blaze> Vasja: ставь libqt4-dev
<blaze> qt4-dev-toolsтуда же
<blaze> qt4-dev-tools
<skai> все еще собираете?
<Vasja> CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:
<Vasja>   No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as
<Vasja>  
<Vasja>     cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8)
<Vasja>  
<Vasja>   should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower
<Vasja>   if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more
<Vasja>   information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".
<Vasja> This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.
<Vasja>  
<Vasja> -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
<skai> @kick Vasja
<Vasja> чё я ему не то прописал?
<blaze> Vasja: пробуй cmake Wno-dev .
<Vasja> я вбил cmake b genm r bc[jlybrfv
<blaze> там же всё есть в выхлопе
<CARCASS> на скрине значок проблем с HDD, я не ошибся? для этого тебе нужен qtparted? ) a чем gparted плох?)
<skai> такюпроверим
<CARCASS> установил бы из репы и не мучился
<skai> а
<skai> а
<skai> а
<skai> а
<skai> а
<skai> а
<skai> а
<skai> а
<skai> ubuntuhelp: от ты нехороший
<Vasja> дык я запускаю gparted а он грузится грузитс грузится уже минут 20 прошло а он пишет что грузится..
<skai> XuMuK:
<CARCASS> совсем плохи дела
<Vasja> ладно мне надо передохнуть а то у меня бошка болит у меня сильная простуда
<skai> XuMuK:
<CARCASS> Vasja: грузанись с LiveCD ubuntu и оттуда запускай gparted
<Vasja> та я вообще хочу разобратся ка проги из исходников ставить я уже давно хочу
<CARCASS> винт сыпится, однако
<skai> XuMuK: тут?
<blaze> CARCASS: не пугай человека :)
<skai> @kick inkvizitor68sl
<CARCASS> %)
<Vasja> а где в гноме меняется размер иконок на рабочем столе а то они здоровенные блин..
<CARCASS> blaze: тебе приходилось запускать 2ГИС под Wine? Тут в конторе народ пользуется у меня дубльгисом под вайном, худо-бедно работает. Но после июньского обновления перестало запускаться
<skai> Karantin: сча опробуем
<skai> @ban add Karantin
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires), "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires), and "*!c26ecaf0@gateway/web/freenode/ip.194.110.202.240" (never expires)
<blaze> не приходилось
<skai> @kick Karantin
<skai> "ифт куьщму
<Karantin> ^^
<blaze> а за что антихриста зобанили?
<CARCASS> христа ради )
<blaze> вроде адекватный был
<Drane> Всем привет
<CARCASS> Drane: привет
<Drane> Кстати, вчера переставил вольтаж оперативы с 0.1 на 0.2, установка дошла до установки GRUB2 и выдала ошибку мол невозможно установить и не реагирует не на один пункт (кнопка ОК нажимается (аннимация нажатия есть) но ничего не происходит).
<Drane> ну никак не хочет убунта со мной дружить -(
<skai> @ban remove Karantin
<skai> @ban remove *!c26ecaf0@gateway/web/freenode/ip.194.110.202.240
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> @ban add Karantin
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires), "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires), and "*!c26ecaf0@gateway/web/freenode/ip.194.110.202.240" (never expires)
<skai> @ban remove *!c26ecaf0@gateway/web/freenode/ip.194.110.202.240
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> @automode
<skai> @automode help
<CARCASS> Drane: memtest86+ прогонял?
<Drane> CARCASS, как его запустить без установки?
<CARCASS> Drane: с загрузочного диска бубунты
<CARCASS> пунктик "проверка памяти"
<CARCASS> биос сбрось на заводские значения лучше, не надо с вольтажом играть
<Drane> при работе с liveCD в приложении system test?
<CARCASS> эммм...
<Drane> на заводских убунта встает намертво через 5-10 мин -(
<CARCASS> ну, когда грузишься с установочного диска убунту, там сперва выбираешь язык и видишь менюшку: установить убунту, запустить без установки и прочее. Последниие пункты типа проверить cd и проверить память
<CARCASS> сколь оперативки?
<Drane> там два пункта установить или попробывать...дистрибутив чистый
<CARCASS> :-\
<Drane> 3гб, две плашки на разных частотах, пробовал запускать с одной
<CARCASS> 11.04?
<Drane> ага 11.04
<skai> Karantin: нука покапси
<CARCASS> у меня до него еще руки не дошли ) видимо, что-то они там поменяли
<Karantin> РАСРАСРАС
<Karantin> ЧУ ТАКОЕ
<Karantin> А У МИНЕ НЕ РАБОТАЕТ ВИНЕ
<Karantin> ПАМАГИТЕ
<skai> Karantin: лан.цыц
<Karantin> а мне понравилось :)
<CARCASS> Drane: я извиняюсь, а как такое мож быть, чтобы 2 плашки были в сумме 3 Гб %)
<skai> ну бот меня понимает
<CARCASS> а, 2 и 1 Гб
<CARCASS> туплю
<Drane>  а 10.04 хватит чтобы наслаждаться удобностью и красотой гнома ?+в инете посидеть, аниме посмотреть во флешигры поиграть? -)
<Drane> ага, тоно так 2гб и 1гб -)
<Karantin> да
<Drane> точно*
<CARCASS> Drane: мне как-то 9.10 хватат )
<CARCASS> издательская контора вся на 9.10
<skai> a
<skai> a
<skai> a
<skai> a
<skai> a
<skai> a
<skai> a
<skai> a
<skai> a
<Karantin> тролль
<skai> a
<skai> ubuntuhelp: не ну что ты.как шляпу вешать - можешь.а флудпротект тебе мало?
<Drane> попробую потом  поставить 10.04, если такой же истории как с 11.04 не будет, тогда хорошо )
<CARCASS> таки прогони проверку памяти
<Vasja> а что с 11.04 я какраз думаю себе воткнуть на комп
<Drane> Vasja, это индивидуальная проблемка )
<skai> во
<skai> а
<skai> а
<Vasja> ясно
<skai> а
<skai> а
<skai> а
<skai> а
<skai> а
<Drane> CARCASS, а если много эрроров будет? -(( оставаться на в***е или купить новую оперативу?
<CARCASS> Drane: читни https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes - раздел Known Issues
<Drane> всегда читаю Issues как Jesuses xD
<CARCASS> Drane: ты планки по одной оставляй и каждую тестируй, таким образом выяснишь, которая хреновая
<Drane> одна еще на гарантии )
<CARCASS> если же не будет эрроров, тоды ... ну, если разгон какой-то есть, убирай
<Drane> CARCASS, да нет никаких разгонов...
<CARCASS> перегрев?
<Drane> возможно, но маловероятно, с моим инетом я его даж на ночь не оставляю
<Drane> а ставить пробую всегда с утра, когда в системе 30 по цельсию
<CARCASS> это ноут или ПК?
<Drane> правда вечером уже до 50 доходит на Pentium D
<Drane> ПК
<CARCASS> лучше собственными руками пощупать все радиаторы )
<CARCASS> процессора, чипсета, южного моста...
<Drane> ну через вентиляционные дырки прямо над процом дует неслабо -)
<Drane> единственное, что горячо, так это два терабайтных WD в упор стоящие..ибо гарантия и поменять нельзя
<CARCASS> а на винты не дует ничо?
<Drane> нет. скоро вертушку куплю и поставлю напротив, потому что страшно -D
<CARCASS> блин, у меня дома тоже терабайтный WD... бесит меня. У WD эта, как ее... парковка головок
<CARCASS> не пользуешься - бошки запаркует и спит
<CARCASS> потом чота открыть надо - ждешь секунд 10
<Drane> ну если это поможет сохранить винт, я не против..
<CARCASS> и ты пытаешься убунту навалить поверх винды, что ли?
<Drane> я кстати взял один за 3к, а второй за 600р, хотя они одинаковые, даж ид озной коробки видимо, серийники тольк двумя посл. цифрами отличаются
<Drane> рядом.. винда у меня на 160-м самсунге
<CARCASS> 7ка?
<Drane> ХР -)
<Drane> ибо Manhunt на семерке не идет -D
<Drane> пойду поем..
<Drane> так вот
<Karantin> поел уже штоль
<Drane> ага
<skai> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=1 ttl=53 time=390 ms
<skai> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=2 ttl=53 time=407 ms
<skai> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=3 ttl=53 time=130 ms
<skai> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=4 ttl=53 time=126 ms
<skai> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=5 ttl=53 time=125 ms
<skai> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=6 ttl=53 time=145 ms
<skai> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=7 ttl=53 time=142 ms
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<skai> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=8 ttl=53 time=121 ms
<skai> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=9 ttl=53 time=130 ms
<skai> ^C
<skai> --- ya.ru ping statistics ---
<skai> 9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 8177ms
<skai> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 121.829/191.161/407.473/111.351 ms
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt: привет
<skai> ubuntuhelp: даже так?
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите почему при запуске практически любого приложения вываливается ошибка "Ошибка шины" ?
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt: ребутом лечится?
<AlbertR|alt> CARCASS, неа, под рутом все работает, под пользователями (ни под одним) нет
<SergeyIT> AlbertR|alt, после чего началось?
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt: попробуй запускать приложения из терминала, у терминала выхлоп информативнее.
<CARCASS> а то пока непонятно, что и как
<AlbertR|alt> вот в терминале и пишет Ошибка шины, если с гнома запускать иконками то вываливается без всякого писка
<Drane> подскажите время по Москве, а то у меня 17.16 -D
<AlbertR|alt> SergeyIT, началось как утрмо пришел на работу, в пятницу вечером когда уходил все работало
<CARCASS> 13:17
<Drane> благодарю
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt: "ошибка шины" и всё?
<AlbertR|alt> ага
<SergeyIT> AlbertR|alt, а на выходные выключалось?
<AlbertR|alt> нет, на выходные не выключалось, был сложный и долгий просчет на тачке, утром в понедельник перезагрузкой не вылечилось
<Drane> блин скорость меньше, чем когда я сидел на диал-апе -(
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt: содержимое /var/log/messages - залей на pastebin.com
<CARCASS> и дай ссылку
<Karantin> 5
<Karantin> 5
<Karantin> 5
<Karantin> 5
<Karantin> 5
<Karantin> 5
<AlbertR|alt> CARCASS, сейчас
<chapt> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai> chapt: и вот что тебе надо?
<chapt> флуд это нормально?
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<skai> sharikoff: ну че ты делаш?он мой кролик тестовый
<skai> бота похоже тоже длинк писал
<sharikoff> мочу кроликов
<skai> ибо
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> автооп при заходе он умеет делать
<skai> значит понимает команды
<skai> а флуд протект у него буксует почему то
<Drane>  :( я устал от такой жизни
<SergeyIT> AlbertR|alt, может места на диске мало, после расчетов?
<Drane> У меня 3G модем, игрушка не качается, убунту не ставится, завтра экзамен по ангийскому. -(
<SergeyIT> Drane, join #ubuntu
<AlbertR|alt> SergeyIT, вот тоже на это грешу, или на бедсекторы
<SergeyIT> AlbertR|alt, глянь логи
<delorian> всем привет
<AlbertR|alt> CARCASS, вот лог что пишет http://pastebin.com/4ZCTkcCw
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt: наконец-то.)
<AlbertR|alt> :) ну сори, мну тут дергают постоянно :) злые юзеры
<skai> так
<skai> хумук где?
<SergeyIT> skai, в спании
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt: ничего криминального вроде
<skai> встаньте дети, встаньте в круг встаньте в круг встаньте в круг
<skai> облажитесь чесноком и возьмите крест
<Deez> рсникам. Дорого, быстро, качественно.'
<Deez> [16:04:43]	DeeZ: Подскажите. есть бунта 11-04. при загрузке не вижу лога загрузки. вместо него мешанина черно-белая. подозрение на то что выбирается размер текстового буфера сильно большой. старая видяха так не умеет (фреймбуфер?). куда копать?
<Deez> ой
<Deez> лишнее скопировал :)
<Deez> Подскажите. есть бунта 11-04. при загрузке не вижу лога загрузки. вместо него мешанина черно-белая. подозрение на то что выбирается размер текстового буфера сильно большой. старая видяха так не умеет (фреймбуфер?). куда копать?
<AlbertR|alt> CARCASS, в том то и дело, что непойму где криминал :(
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt: /var/log/dmesg давай
<CARCASS> Deez: я тоже никогда не вижу лога загрузки, сплэш-скрины тока всякие ) А потом логинюсь в gdm )
<Deez> CARCASS: сплеш отключен
<AlbertR|alt> CARCASS, http://pastebin.com/p9jJJYTF
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt: опять же, ничего такого
<artus> skai, оппа, че тут такое ?
<skai> artus: я думаю бота китаццы делали
<skai> artus: вот перезайди
<artus> хм
<skai> artus: вооот.это он гад умеет.
<skai> а как флуд протект врубить - так жалуется
<artus> на что ?
<skai> вернее даже не жалуется
<skai> просто соглашается со всем
<skai> и нифига не делает
<artus> а в логах что ?
<skai> ахз
<skai> логи у инка должны быть
<skai> у него физик на бота
<skai> @deop
<CARCASS> всем пока!
<skai> artus: да я отключил автоопчество.будем инкогнито сохранять
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> artus, я таки поставил вчера кс)
<artus> гг
<XuMuK> неплохо идет)
<Night_demon> Какая ось?
<XuMuK> Night_demon, linux
<Night_demon> ну я понимаю
<Night_demon> А конкретнее
<XuMuK> archlinux
<Night_demon> а
<Night_demon> Под вайном?
<artus> практически)
<XuMuK> под POLом
<Night_demon> *scrath*
<artus> XuMuK, ты ж кросовер хотел тестить
<XuMuK> artus, skai кроссовер чо то не хотел запускать инсталятор(
<artus> хм
<XuMuK> он вапще чо то избирательно как то запускает...
<XuMuK> чо ему нравицо -да, нет - как не бейся не получицо
<skai> а ты запускал как?
<XuMuK> Night_demon, PlayOnLinux
<skai> установить.выбрал папку с инсталлятором.выбрал ботл и какое приложение среди выбранных
<XuMuK> skai, cxrun и оттуда екзешник
<skai> ты инстал пытался раном запустить?
<skai> ну ты гений
<skai> cxinstall же там
<skai> или как его
<XuMuK> и им тоже
<XuMuK> пытался
<XuMuK> вапще не реагирует... полоска бегает туда сюда и на этом всё и заканчивается
<XuMuK> skai, я ступил) да, инсталятором ставил... http://itmages.ru/image/view/205769/fffa99c7
<XuMuK> только вот куда дальше?
<skai> ты выбрал апликашен то инсталл?
<skai> ессесно нет
<skai> только инсталлер
<skai> а профиль установки не выбран
<skai> ищи либо кс либо озер апп
<skai> инсталлятор если одним файлом - то выбирай инсталлер файл во втором пункте
<XuMuK> озер выбрал
<skai> если их несколько - указывай инсталлер фолдер
<skai> в третьем пункте ботл куда ставить
<XuMuK> он уже выбран
<XuMuK> win же
<XuMuK> пошло)
<XuMuK> это, оказывается, я ступил
<artus> хы
<skai> ессесно
<XuMuK> artus, skai нет желания погонять в кс?)
<skai> XuMuK: нет кс
<artus> ога, надо его найти сначала )
<XuMuK> ща дам ссыль
<skai> потом ставить кросовер.но это то быстро
<skai> тем более 1.6
<skai> не люблю я ее
<XuMuK> http://counter-strike.cn.ua/DreamHC/Page2.html
<XuMuK> патч 28
<XuMuK> skai, я тоже не особо после кал оф дюти
<skai> я к сурцу привык
<XuMuK> но сдецл то можно побегать))
<XuMuK> у меня не активируется(
<XuMuK> диск с России, коворит вот туда езжай и там играй
<XuMuK> г*
<vdrandom> XuMuK, всё агитируешь народ на кс?
<XuMuK> ага)
<skai> а мож в43?
<vdrandom> на опенарену бы агитировал или на нексуиз. на православный детматч
<XuMuK> skai, чо это?
<skai> ну v28
<skai> v43
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ну можно в и QuakeIII)
<skai> логика видна?
<XuMuK> аа
<skai> просто в локалке есть 43
<vdrandom> у меня кваки3 нет. есть опенарена и pk3 от кваки :)
<XuMuK> skai, там 36 максимум
<XuMuK> skai, зашарь его де нить, будем в 43)
<User509[web]> Cant mount /dev/loop on //filesystem/squashfs - пишет в начале установки Как победить, подскажите плиз?
<Deez> У монитора 2 выхода. теоретически можно ли управлять переключением между ними? например через DDC
<Deez> *входа
<skai> http://rutor.org/torrent/100651/counter-strike-1.6-4748-protokol-2011-pc
<skai> мож так?
<skai> артус поднимет впн.и будем играть на частном сервачке:)
<skai> Karantin: а давай с нами потом в кс
<Karantin> что за кс
<skai> да вон http://rutor.org/torrent/100651/counter-strike-1.6-4748-protokol-2011-pc        сцыль
<skai> молодость вспомнить
<Karantin> потом это когда
<SergeyIT> Karantin, не соглашайся
<Karantin> читер?
<skai> как на 16 меговой видяшке (твидия ванта/вант лт) играли
<Karantin> хЖ
<skai> XuMuK: хумук.потом это когда?
<Karantin> у меня рива тнт была :)
<skai> рива тнт2?
<skai> эта ванта у мну ооочень долго жила:)на ней даже кулера не было:)но я ее разгонял:)
<Karantin> этого уже не  помню :)
<Karantin> для нвидии какая то прога была
<skai> рива тюнер
<Karantin> она всё разгоняла)
<Karantin> о)
<Karantin> начинаем вспоминать)
<Karantin> частоту повышаешь, появляются артефакты )
<skai> она и амд к6-2 были разогнаны
<hunter-12> всем ку
<Karantin> и вроде как на 1 фпс быстрее
<skai> до предела, пока работает без глюков
<skai> и в игры
<skai> суммонер
<skai> соулбрингер
<artus> а у кого тимвивер есть? проверить надыть потянет ли мой канал
<Karantin> у меня ща видюшка с гигом ддр3 за 1к стоит)
<Karantin> батлфилд второй тянет я и рад
<skai> а у мну штеуд
<Karantin> ток вайн иногда вылетает
<skai> кроссовер ставь
<Karantin> и звук пропадает если из вайна в гуишку вернусь
<Lex_Sh> стока видеопамяти далеко не все игрушки используют
<Karantin> свернусь*
<skai> это у вайна баги
<skai> ставь эмуляцию алсы а не хардвар
<Karantin> попробую
<Karantin> когда играть соберусь)
<artus> sharikoff, тут?
<skai> спит
<artus> хад)
<skai> он длинк подебить пока не смог
<skai> отдыхает от боев
<hunter-12> кто знает, как починить зависание асуского ноута при работе от батарейки?
<skai> hunter-12: подруби провод питания
<artus> производители асусовского ноута)
<artus> skai, дай я к тебе по тимвиверу подцеплюсь
<Karantin> хДД
<skai> artus: а у мну тимвивер есть?
<artus> паставь)
<skai> давай пошаговую инструкцию
<artus> sudo apt-get install teamviewer6 )
<Karantin> еумвювер.ру
<Karantin> качай версию для своего дистриба и ставь ;)
<skai> E: Unable to locate package teamviewer6
<skai> artus: ^-P
<artus> echo -e "deb http://repo.sudouser.com/debian/extras/ ubuntu main contrib non-free\ndeb http://repo.sudouser.com/debian/bimoid/ stable non-free\ndeb http://repo.sudouser.com/debian/mrim-prpl/ stable main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/steamrevan-repo.list && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 65F2FB00
<artus> там есть последний )
<artus> даи скайп там последний есть ) если надо )
<XuMuK> skai, я за сигами бегал
<Karantin> изверги  )
<XuMuK> хоть сейчас
<Karantin> такими ссылками кидацца
<skai> ануна
<skai> я вже с сайта качаю
<skai> XuMuK: мы тут обсуждаем игру.ты качаешь?
<XuMuK> skai, какую?
<skai> XuMuK: ссылка выше
<skai> сам же грил одноверсионство сделать
<artus> skai, faenza-cupertino-icon-theme чей то интересное или нет?
<skai>  skai | http://rutor.org/torrent/100651/counter-strike-1.6-4748-protokol-2011-pc
<skai> artus: неа
<skai> artus: почти отличий нет
<artus> от чего?
<skai> лучше всех фаенза вольфе
<skai> там хотя бы гномовская меню
<skai> от обычной фаензы
<skai> ставь buuf icon theme
<XuMuK> skai, чо за media get и нафиг он мне нужен:(
<XuMuK> ?*
<skai> забей на него
<skai> это реклама
<XuMuK> а как качать тада?
<skai> там над ним ссылка на .torrent
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> торренты и dht рулят
<XuMuK> всё
<XuMuK> пошло
<skai> XuMuK: и адблок осиль:)
<XuMuK> сколько нас?
<skai> я ты артус
<skai> карантин?
<XuMuK> да стоит вроде
<artus> нас рать )
<XuMuK> artus, ))
<XuMuK> TomFarr, хотел тоже
<artus> skai, ну че, запустил?
<skai> artus: ты скачать дай.у мну проводок всего на 100 мегабит
<XuMuK> 4 минуты ещё
<TomFarr> XuMuK, ?
<XuMuK> TomFarr, в кс будешь?
<TomFarr> XuMuK, у меня вино, глюкануло я его удалил.
<artus> skai, фигасе ) у меня мегабит всего и по ходу я быстрее стянул)
<skai> artus: а на нем еще торренты и дц внутрисетевое мучается
<XuMuK> TomFarr, если да, то качай http://rutor.org/torrent/100651/counter-strike-1.6-4748-protokol-2011-pc
<skai> а тут жопа в чем.по хттп скорость выше 512 килобит не идет
<skai> при 10мегабитном безлимите
<skai> торренты до 20 мегабит разгоняются
<skai> так что тимвивер 20 метров - это неспеша
<XuMuK> у меня при 8 мгб - 800
<XuMuK> ~750
<artus> тады пойде бутылофку пиффа откопаю )
<skai> давай
<skai> я посцу пока
<skai> если меня интернет отпустит
<XuMuK> лишняя инфа)
<hunter-12> ну  а все же, из за чего  можетноут при питании от батарейки виснуть?
<skai> hunter-12: биос покопай.это настройки энергосбережения
<skai> либо в биосе, либо хз где
<XuMuK> TomFarr, поставь PlayOnLinux
<skai> но они
<skai> XuMuK: а че не кросовер
<XuMuK> skai, а у него ключа нет))
<XuMuK> гг
<skai> ну недели жизни ботла ему хватит
<TomFarr> Так ребят у нас у всех проблемса большая, мелкомягкие опять жиру бесяца, выкупили права на покупку nv
<XuMuK> skai, я то кроссовером буду играть)
<skai> я  то тож
<XuMuK> TomFarr, я вчера прочитал уже
<Karantin> skai: я в кс смогу только после 22-00
<XuMuK> печалька
<skai> по какому часовому поясу?
<Karantin> мск
<skai> XuMuK: ты то че?у тя будет полдень какой нить
<skai> то есть у меня будет 25-00
<Karantin> норм
<Karantin> :)
<XuMuK> skai, я про мелкомягких и нвидию
<artus> hunter-12, в логах то что?
<Karantin> а на работцу во сколько вставать? в 29?
<XuMuK> skai, и у меня разница всего -2 ч
<skai> Karantin: норм то норм.но в полночь интернет превратиться в тыкву
<Karantin> ну а я только до дома доберусь
<Karantin> в 22-15 по мск
<TomFarr> Давайте организованно мылить на все их имейлы недовольство
<hunter-12> skai,а какие примерно настройки в биосе могут влиять?
<hunter-12> artus, не смотрел..
<skai> это асус
<skai> любые
<artus> дык смотри
<XuMuK> skai, artus я уже ставлю
<XuMuK> чо то он и торрентом этот медиа гет стянул
<XuMuK> это не сам кс
<XuMuK> а мож и он
<skai> кстрике 1.6
<skai> Counter-Strike 1.6.exe
<XuMuK> vdrandom, а ты чо, с нами?
<Lex_S> гг
<Karantin> млин, завидую кс играть могёте)
<skai> дык и ты не теряйся
<Lex_S> по ссылке вроде норм инсталлер
<Lex_S> если качать .torrent
<XuMuK> да, я просто не то запустил сначала
<Karantin> skai: z т не теряюсь апорты у ас закрыты, и наальство шляется
<Karantin> а главное у нас по конторе тупо перекрыт торрент
<Karantin> точнее п2п
<XuMuK> Karantin, скачай с сайта
<XuMuK> по хттп
<XuMuK> было бы желание
<Karantin> найти то я её найду, а толку то )
<Karantin> файрвол никуда не выпустит
<artus> впн спасет мир)
<artus> или же тунель овер ссх )
<XuMuK> artus, ты сервак будешь делать?)
<skai> погодите
<Karantin> слова какие то страшные 0
<artus> O_o а надо ?
<skai> я перезагружусь.а то тут два зомби делюги висят канал забивают
<artus> Karantin, че, компа дома нет?
<skai> и дц
<XuMuK> да вот я думаю их и так как грязи
<artus> skai, kill
<Karantin> комп то дома есть, а толку то)
<XuMuK> artus, killall -15
<XuMuK> так помягче)
<artus> -9
<artus> так конкретнее )
<artus> и да, по дефолтку киллслл вроде -15 применяеть
<XuMuK> artus, чо то у меня полоска туда сюда гоняет уже минут пять
<Karantin> хД
<XuMuK> artus, http://itmages.ru/image/view/205797/3a359149
<XuMuK> artus, чо то у меня полоска туда сюда гоняет уже минут пять
<skai> artus: против зомби?надо искать парент
<XuMuK> skai, , чо то у меня полоска туда сюда гоняет уже минут пять
<artus> XuMuK, мож качаеть?
<skai> так
<skai> сча поставлю кросовер
<XuMuK> skai, , http://itmages.ru/image/view/205797/3a359149
<XuMuK> artus, хз
<artus> skai, тимвивер мне запусти
<skai> ща кросовер поставлю и тимвивер поставлю
<Karantin> так когда я ходил на инстал фест в мск, 3 месяца назад вроде, там камчак рассказывал о ipv6
<go8765432> привет. подскажите пжлст как хоткей звука в опенбоксе называется? amixer -q set Master unmute не хочет работать чё-то...
<artus> go8765432, какой такой хоткей звука?
<Karantin> если ип 4 не внешний, то можно замутить внешний ipv6
<go8765432> ну звук - тише/громче
<artus> Karantin, ipv6 вообще можно хоть за натом запустить)
<go8765432> в rc.xml
<adminko> nick ufo_xx
<artus> go8765432, нету там такого по дефолту
<skai> ох тыж еееееежиканный стыд
<go8765432> artus, я знаю. я прописываю - а оно не работает..
<skai> тимвивер - это винцо+прога
<skai> в деб завернутая
<skai> пипец
<artus> go8765432, а в консольке работаеть ?
<Karantin> [LLL
<Karantin> :D
<skai> artus: id давай
<artus> Karantin, inet6 addr: 2406:a000:f0ff:fffe::3977/128 Scope:Global ))))
<go8765432> artus,  d utlbnt
<go8765432> *в гедите
<XuMuK> я пожалуй тоже ребутнусь
<artus> skai, 332 588 602
<Karantin> artus: эт что за мантра
<artus> Karantin, эть ipv6 )
<skai> пасс
<skai> artus: сешшен пасс!
<artus> skai, эм... вобщеть я хотел исходящий у себя длоя тимвива проверить , посему это ты мнее id и пас
<skai> ты сначала дай
<go8765432> может я пишу не правильно как-то... http://img534.imageshack.us/i/3015.png/
<skai> входящий тож надо проверить
<Lex_S> хехе
<Karantin> я тебе не дам, ты мне перый дай ;)
<Karantin> ребята вы чего )
<vdrandom> кеке.. . xoria256 для гедита, ок!
<artus> skai, 8564
<vdrandom> go8765432, а ты уверен, что амиксером надо?
<vdrandom> проверь работоспособность команды
<artus> ну в принципе по ходу даж исходящий норм
<artus> ))
<skai> я синий
<skai> еперный теядр
<go8765432> о_О mute работает... а + - нет..
<artus> ыы
<artus> сильно тормозит?
<vdrandom> go8765432, значит кури маны и ковыряй команды
<vdrandom> хоткей выполняет команду тупо
<skai> ну так.прилично
<vdrandom> если команда не работает, значит ты где-то ошибся
<XuMuK> короче, я стираю все кс какие уже стоят и пробую заново
<XuMuK> чо то та исталяшка у меня зависла
<artus> skai, у меня исходящий слабый шо ппц
<artus> skai, а фильмы в менюху через пайпменю генерюиз папки )
<skai> ну теперь ты ко мне
<artus> и запускаются в смплайер
<go8765432> vdrandom, я кажется понял... наверное из-зи кнопки супер... попробую поменять на альт...
<skai> 704 583 848
<skai> 9962
<XuMuK> кнопка супер = ьуеф4
<XuMuK> meta4
<skai> ну давай
<artus> чей то у меня все серное (
<skai> попробуй
<artus> *x
<artus> *ч
<skai> ну я тут на фулскрин окошко видео раскидывал
<XuMuK> skai, мож цветопередача бита 4 стоит?
<skai> 1368*768*8bpp
<XuMuK> ну вот и ответ
<skai> в два раза поболее:)
<artus> нифига не показывает (
<TomFarr> ребят как поглядеть в системе тип используемой памяти ОЗУ?
<skai> artus: да я тя потушил уже:)
<artus> skai, у меня тупо черный экран был (
<skai> тестирую кс
<artus> skai, ты мне тимвив дай потестировать)
<XuMuK> skai, без проблем с того инсталятора поставилось?
<XuMuK> у меня чо то ставицо ставицо и никак не поставицо
<skai> выбрал озер.выбрал инсталлятор файл.выбрал новый винхп ботл
<skai> и вперед
<skai> он запустил инсталлер
<skai> а дальше как в венде.за исключением, что у мну en_US.UTF-8
<skai> и я нифига в инсталляторре в кракозябрах ен понял
<skai> XuMuK: наделай скринов инсталлятора пошагово на русском и залей их
<skai> ибо я не хочу русский язык ставить
<skai> 8552
<skai> artus: пароль
<skai> 8 бит
<artus> ток твой курсор видно
<skai> дык может изза влц
<Karantin> nj; injkm dbdth gjcnfdbnm
<artus> эм....
<artus> skai, а он у тя фулскрин чтоль?
<Karantin> тоже штоль вивер поставить)
<skai> олвейс он топ
<artus> Karantin, ставь , ща постестим
<XuMuK> skai, у меня у самого крякозябры
<skai> но этож влц
<skai> XuMuK: да еееежики
<skai> у кого локаль ру_ру
<artus> skai, ану выруби
<skai> перезапусти
<artus> таже фигня
<artus> туп окурсор
<skai> вооот
<skai> сча попробуй
<skai> я с 256 цветов на 16 бит переключил
<skai> да
<skai> %№%
<skai> все равно кажет 8 бит
<skai> это грейскейл
<artus> эм... чего?
<skai> ну что сессия на конект идет 8 бит цвета
<artus> воо
<artus> врубил качество
<artus> на коннект
<skai> вот теперь номрально
<skai> 32 бита
<skai> как лаги?
<Karantin> 704 629 579
<Karantin> 5094
<artus> тесктоп покажи
<Karantin> венда ^^
<XuMuK> 1. http://itmages.ru/image/view/205815/f290fa4d
<artus> да... пичаль )
<XuMuK> 2.http://itmages.ru/image/view/205806/12c6e582
<XuMuK> 3.http://itmages.ru/image/view/205807/c330a87f
<XuMuK> 4.http://itmages.ru/image/view/205808/447665b1
<XuMuK> 5.http://itmages.ru/image/view/205809/a24bf9f5
<artus> во, так вроде полутше
<XuMuK> 6.http://itmages.ru/image/view/205810/82fb4e7a
<XuMuK> 7.http://itmages.ru/image/view/205811/353fb20c
<XuMuK> 8.http://itmages.ru/image/view/205812/182a2ed2
<XuMuK> и 10.http://itmages.ru/image/view/205813/7759f890
<User408[web]> всем доброго дня
<User408[web]> не подскажите софтину на убунту какую нибудь, чтобы форматнуть флешку, которая в непонятной файловой системе, не позволяющей с ней ничего делать кроме чтения файлов?
<XuMuK> skai, чо то какой то инсталятор гашеный... до этого три разных поставились без проблем
<XuMuK> мож всё таки в v28?)
<skai> Karantin: кажет
<skai> просто надо было выбрать второй
<XuMuK> а то так мы не начнем никада)
<skai> XuMuK: нормальный
<skai> ставь вслепую
<skai> просто везде галочки кроме последнего окна
<C500> всем привет. Какие команды вводить, чтобы закачать Remastersys через терминал?
<C500> спасибо)
<artus> ну в принципе надо было пользовательские настройки и поигратся с цветностью ит качеством
<artus> C500, wget
<C500> apt-get ?
<C500> mb ?
<artus> да хоть курл
<XuMuK> ыыы
<artus> все зависит от того откуда тиянуть собираешся
<Karantin> wget -help
<XuMuK> жесть, вот нахер спрашивать, если потом всё равно свою неправильную точку зрения высказываит? о_О
<artus> XuMuK, не ругайсо
<Karantin> http://habreffect.ru/643/7d4a1da50
<skai> я поставил
<skai> артус?
<artus> а я качаю )
<artus> [#1 SIZE:12.7MiB/255.5MiB(5%) CN:44 SEED:0 SPD:0Bs]
<XuMuK> ииихааа))
<XuMuK> понеслась)) http://itmages.ru/image/view/205820/d9eae02b
<artus> XuMuK, оно даже работаеть ?
<XuMuK> а то)
<XuMuK> всё тыкаешь как в скриншотах и всё ок))
<Karantin> сволочи... играют ^^
<Night_demon> Хакеры блин)
<SergeyIT> Karantin, доиграюся... )
<XuMuK> artus, skai ну вы чо?
<Karantin> их терь не оторвешь)
<skai> XuMuK: че мы чо?
<Karantin> я недавно к брату заходил
<Karantin> он в кс играл
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/205822/23fd829b
<Karantin> я его выгнал и сидел до полуночи
<XuMuK> skai, када начнем то? а то вы там чо то с тимвювером мутите...
<skai> дык куда подрубаться то?хотели то  локаль с помощью впн изобразить.ктото поднимает впн.конектимся.и вперед.лан гейм
<XuMuK> в три репы?
<skai> там ыщо боты есть.ставим против нас 15 ботов
<XuMuK> мож просто все на один сервак завалимсо и всё?
<skai> и втроем
<skai> проигрывать
<skai> artus: артус, итить твою
<Karantin> так
<Karantin> а где в кс прописываются проксики?
<skai> ааааааа вот буй
<Karantin> у меня даже кс установлен...
<skai> вроде
<skai> тут надо впн
<skai> Karantin: у тя входящих портов нима?
<Karantin> нима
<skai> даж 25 не поюзать?
<Karantin> честно, хз )
<skai> artus: шелдон, сядь, итить твою
<Karantin> на компе открыть смогу
<Karantin> а вот на нашем файрволе хз
<skai> у админов спроси.у них небось есть своя техника иры
<skai> *игры
<Karantin> нет
<Karantin> тут всё серьёзно ) никто не играет
<skai> ой ну верю вовсю
<Karantin> всё открыто
 * skai кинул кирпич в artus
<Karantin> админы на опен спейсе сидят
<artus> skai, дай позавтракать, изверг)
<skai> кстати идея
<Karantin> спать уже пора, а ты завтракать
<XuMuK> кстати, офигенная идея)
<skai> тихонько отложил свою лазерную игровую мышу и снова блютус грызун в руках
<sharikoff> skai: ты тут?
<skai> sharikoff: агай
<sharikoff> skai: давай тестанем
<skai> конекшен файлед
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> имя пасс другие
<sharikoff> я щас вроде потестил
<sharikoff> все срослось
<artus> sharikoff, че тустиш?
<artus> *е
<skai> ну так огласи их
<skai> sharikoff: пароль давай
<skai> и логин
<skai> и пароль
<sharikoff> sharikoff
<skai> но главное - логин
<sharikoff> 123123
<skai> sharikoff: теперь напомни какие роуты прописывали, чтоыб глобал был?
<skai> работает
<sharikoff> просто не давай ему заменить дефолт
<sharikoff> пашет?
<skai> пашет
<skai> скажи как не дать
<skai> в прошлый раз чето с route прописывали
<sharikoff> route del default
<sharikoff> route add default тот котрый щас у тебя
<skai> default         gw-112-2-33.ll. 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Drane> как по-английски извращение ?
<skai> после конекта?
<sharikoff> да
<skai> Drane: skype on linux
<skai> ы
<Drane> xD
<skai> sharikoff: gbcfnm route add default gw-112-2-33.ll.
<skai> *писать
<skai> ?
<Drane> distortion ?
<sharikoff> нет конечно
<sharikoff> route -n посмотри
<skai> дисторшен - искажение
<sharikoff> там ип будет
<skai>  10.112.2.33
<skai> гейтвей
<skai> да?
<RiverX> ЭЭ, у меня тут такая проблема, в аське на линуксе, pidgin, тект от собеседников отображается каракулями ,непонятные символы  и тд. Чо делать?
<Drane> а sexual perversion катит?
<skai> во
<skai> sudo route add default gw 10.112.2.33
<skai> sharikoff: дай попинговать че у тя
<skai> чтобы быть уверенным
<RiverX> хотя то что я пишу и отпровля. выглядит нормально
<RiverX> чо делат скажите плз
<sharikoff> 192.168.1.1
<skai> RiverX: залез в настройки аккаунта аськи и ставь кодировку cp1251
<RiverX> это как?
<skai> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4005ms
<RiverX> я Линуксом недавно пользоваться начал
<RiverX> где там такое
<skai> sharikoff: как то он неуверенно
<skai> sharikoff: в логах то ченить есть?
<artus> глазами тоже недавно?
<sharikoff> skai: пингует?
<RiverX> все нашел
<skai> 19:57:27          skai | 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4005ms
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> ясно
<RiverX> спс
<sharikoff> можешь с поднятым соединением показать ifconfig и route -n
<sharikoff> ?
<skai> http://paste.pro/1801230
<skai> sharikoff: сча етх0 мое
<skai> ппп0 твое
<sharikoff> skai: спасип
<skai> мож дело в роут дел
<sharikoff> завтре правила докручу в локалку смаршручу
<skai> что я сделал
<sharikoff> может
<skai> сча проверю без него
<sharikoff> угу
<skai> http://paste.pro/1801252
<skai> это без
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> ясно
<XuMuK> Ну мы, блин, сёня вапще играть то бущем? ;)
<skai> XuMuK: нужно впн
<skai> и артус
<XuMuK> Или только чесать?)
<XuMuK> А де он?
<artus> он качает)
<Lex_Sh> впн для контры?)
<XuMuK> Долго ещё тебе качать?
<artus> если не просядет 26м
<XuMuK> Фигасе
<artus> rx:     1.01 Mbit/s   105 p/s          tx:       36 kbit/s    64 p/s
<Lex_Sh> жуть
<skai> Lex_Sh: чтобы не на паблике.а как lan было
<artus> угу, шейпат гады
<skai> свой сервак так скать
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> skai: можно же и hlds заюзать
<skai> яхз
<skai> я с таким не сталкивался
<Lex_Sh> )
<skai> Lex_Sh: качай - присоединяйся
<Lex_Sh> у меня даже виндовый сервак валяется гдето
<artus> skai, ты смотри, ато так дойдем до того что свой сервак захочеш поднять)
<skai> artus: ну я ж без фанатизма
<Lex_Sh> свой это если исходящий канал хороший)
<Lex_Sh> ну и пров
<Lex_Sh> на adsl с говноинтырнетом каши не сваришь)
<artus> XuMuK, у тя какой канал?
<Lex_Sh> я как то поднимал на домашней тачки
<Lex_Sh> все кто с внешнего интырнеты шли с пингами выше 100-200
<artus> фигня ) у меня итак пинги от 200 )))
<XuMuK> artus, 8 и 0.8
<Lex_Sh> жесть)
<Lex_Sh> когда уже оптику протянут...
<artus> Lex_Sh, нормааально) главное пристрелятцо)
<Lex_Sh> ))))))
<Lex_Sh> ага
<Lex_Sh> на опережение
<skai> давайте закораем какой нить пустой серверок в паблике
<skai> где ноль пока
<Lex_Sh> меня молодые с контры на teamfortress2 подсадили сволочи
<artus> Lex_Sh, вот кстати хотел пощупать, как оно?
<Lex_Sh> tf?
<artus> угу
<skai> XuMuK:
<Lex_Sh> если играть с друзьями с хоть какойнить тактикой  - весело
<Lex_Sh> а если тупо мясо - особо много не наиграешь
<skai> XuMuK: epte
<Lex_Sh> тока что бесит с патчами постоянные заморочки
<Lex_Sh> часто стим обновляется
<skai> XuMuK: !!!
<XuMuK> skai,
<skai> ищи там cs.ab.ru dm server 0/5 игроков
<skai> окупируем его пока
<XuMuK> skai, connect 90.188.1.4
<skai> XuMuK: да я ошибся
<skai> это спектат сервер
<skai> jail break server
<skai> вот на него
<skai> давай
<XuMuK> IP какой?
<skai> 89.189.178.163
<skai> XuMuK: ну?
<XuMuK> Я там
<skai> я тя не вижу
<skai> Connection accepted by 89.189.178.163:27030
<skai> XuMuK: ты выбери сервак
<skai> мне название
<skai> вернис
<skai> я нашел тебя
<XuMuK> Емаё
<skai> меня слышно?
<Lex_Sh> skai: нет
<Lex_Sh> и я не читер)
<skai> так это ты
<Lex_Sh> ага
<Lex_Sh> после выходных руки трясутся писец
<XuMuK> skai, там какой то читак
<XuMuK> внатуре надо свой сервак с VACом
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> видимо вы давно не играли
<Lex_Sh> я никогда считами не играл
<skai> лет так 4
<skai> или пять
<skai> в молодости был точнее
<XuMuK> я ппц как давно
<skai> artus:
<Lex_Sh> я последний раз играл месяца три назад
<skai> artus: нам нужен третий инвалид
<Lex_Sh> потом на тф2 подсадили
<XuMuK> гг
<skai> Lex_Sh: ну ты задрот по сравнению с нами то:)
<Lex_Sh> карта маленькая
<Lex_Sh> бегать долго
<Lex_Sh> нужно мясные ставить
<Lex_Sh> типа fy_mapname
<XuMuK> skai, я пока конфиг поправлю
<Lex_Sh> я не задрот)
<Lex_Sh> как то на московских играл серверах
<artus> ыы
<Lex_Sh> вот там да
<skai> artus: нам нужен третий инвалид
<skai> лекса завалить
<artus> кааачаююю )))
<Lex_Sh> пообедать чтоле
<XuMuK> skai, так ет он нас чтоль валил?)
<artus> @kill Lex_Sh  )
<skai> XuMuK: ага
<Lex_Sh> а то какое-то навящевое чувство голода
<artus> проблема чтоль )
<skai> я ж грил
<skai> свой это
<skai> с канала
<XuMuK> аа
<XuMuK> надо стрелкануцо, к примеру, на вечер и чтоб народу поболее было))
<XuMuK> а то втроем не айс играть)
<skai> артуса ждем
<XuMuK> и даже вчетвером)
<Lex_Sh> или пойти на любой нормальный(более или менее) паблик
<skai> Lex_Sh: ну я пустой выбрал вспомнить вообще как оружие держать
<Lex_Sh> )))
<yeshkin> день добрый
<Lex_Sh> всё равно того интереса уже нет)
<XuMuK> а давайте мож я поставлю сервак на впску?
<XuMuK> дц в германии, канал хороший
<XuMuK> yeshkin, ку
<yeshkin> есть проблема с чтением флешек на 11.04
<skai> XuMuK: да ради бога
<Lex_Sh> ты его настрой сначала)
<Lex_Sh> потом ставь)
<XuMuK> Lex_Sh, а чо, муторное занятие чтоль?
<Lex_Sh> да не особо
<XuMuK> я то ниразу не настравиал)
<Lex_Sh> по большому счёту там всё в конигах легко правится
<yeshkin> система их не видит. до установки винды все было в порядке. в чем может быть проблема?
<Lex_Sh> тока надо тестить всё
<Lex_Sh> не так давно скриптовый античит ставил, так он некоторых людей за просто так кидал
<XuMuK> ладно, ща попробую
<Lex_Sh> нормальный античит - клиент-серверный, например myAC
<Lex_Sh> но его под линь нету
<Lex_Sh> эмуляция не прокатит
<Lex_Sh> вроде screen shot server есть под линь
<Lex_Sh> но я его не тестит
<Lex_Sh> л
<Lex_Sh> и банит маяк по серийнику винта)
<Lex_Sh> так надёжнее
<Lex_Sh> тока с рейдами его можно обмануть
<yeshkin> может кто-нибудь помочь?
<Lex_Sh> yeshkin: а причём тут винда вообще?
<Lex_Sh> флешки в какой файловой системе?
<artus> yeshkin, система их не видит или ты их не видеш в системе?
<yeshkin> дьявол знает, до ее установки флешки отображало
<Lex_Sh> а винда читает?)
<yeshkin> система их не видит, в /медиа не монтируются
<artus> вывод sudo fdisk -l с всунутой флешой на paste.pro
<Lex_Sh> система их не видит  --> в терминале fdisk -l
<yeshkin> фат32, если не ошибаюсь
<XuMuK> а что, под линь нет hdls чтоль?
<Lex_Sh> если попросит права суперпользователя то же самое от sudo
<Lex_Sh> есть под линь
<XuMuK> ещё не хватало на серваке вайн ставить
<artus> таак... 10ть мин и буду ставить
<XuMuK> artus, жестокий у тя инет)
<Lex_Sh> серверная часть как под веник так и под линь есть
<Lex_Sh> я ещё как то помнится на убунте 7.10 поднимал
<Lex_Sh> это был последний раз когда я видел интерфейс gnome
<yeshkin> показывает только /dev/sda1..6
<Lex_Sh> эм
<Lex_Sh> вывод команды dmesg
<Lex_Sh> когда вставляешь флешку
<Lex_Sh> вывод скопипастить куданить на пасту
<Lex_Sh> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<skai> connect 193.26.217.9:27022
<skai> присоединяемся
<yeshkin> http://paste.pro/1801656
<yeshkin> а это с fdisk -l http://paste.pro/1801670
<Lex_S> ппц
<Lex_S> толи мопеду хана приходит толи пров опять шалит
<yeshkin> ну так что, помочь сможет кто-то?
<XuMuK> xumuk@userhive:~/cs$ sh hldsupdatetool.bin
<XuMuK> hldsupdatetool.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<XuMuK> вот и поставил (
<XuMuK> yeshkin, а зачем у тебя там два своп раздела? о_О
<XuMuK> yeshkin, вытащи и воткни флешку и запости dmesg | tail -n 8
<Lex_S_> я думал fat32 уже никто не юзает
<XuMuK> Lex_S_, у меня на телефоне vfat
<yeshkin> XuMuK, http://paste.pro/1801727
<Lex_S_> XuMuK: я про фс на винте
<Lex_S_> а не на флешках
<XuMuK> yeshkin, sudo mount /dev/sdb/ /mnt && ls -l /mnt
<XuMuK> Lex_S_, ну, на съёмниках до сих пор тоже юзаецо
<Lex_S_> ну это само собой
<XuMuK> а чтобы на винте самом, я тоже давно не наблюдал
<yeshkin> XuMuK, требует тип фс
<XuMuK> yeshkin, sudo mount -t fat /dev/sdb/ /mnt && ls -l /mnt
<Lex_S_> у меня этот hldsupdatetool под веником вообще ругался на чтото иероглифами...поэтому тащил уже обновлённый сервак с поддержкой как 48 так и более старого 47 протоколов
<XuMuK> а де их взять?
<Lex_S_> в интернетах)
<XuMuK> а поконкретнее?)
<Lex_S_> оу
<Lex_S_> я уже и не помню
<yeshkin> http://paste.pro/1801781
<Lex_S_> Оо
<XuMuK> Yeshkin, sudo blkid
<Lex_S_> щас один с народа гляну
<Lex_S_> чё там на нём есть
<XuMuK> Давай
<Lex_S_> удивительно
<Lex_S_> почти метр с народа
<yeshkin> http://paste.pro/1801812
<Lex_S_> обычно у меня инет  как минимум в 20 раз быстрее этого народа
<Lex_S_> vfat
<XuMuK> yeshkin, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb/ /mnt && ls -l /mnt
<Lex_S_> у sda1 тоже xD
<XuMuK> Lex_S_, ему же флешку надо примонтировать)
<XuMuK> а то что он там накосяпорил с разделами - ето надо сносить и делать заново)
<yeshkin> http://paste.pro/1801826 по-украински, надеюсь поймете
<XuMuK> + убрать один swap)
<go8765432> вопрос: можно в опенбокс прикрутить гномовское осд которое появляется при регулировке звука хоткеем?
<XuMuK> он там явно лишний))
<yeshkin> а по разделам - диски С и Д тоже не отображаются....
<artus> можно
<Lex_S_> хм
<Lex_S_> а ядро случаем не сам собирал?
<XuMuK> yeshkin, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1/ /mnt && ls -l /mnt
<XuMuK> yeshkin, ты пробуй, пробуй)
<XuMuK> не отвлекайся)
<XuMuK> artus, ну ты чо, скачал чтоль?
<XuMuK> тебя ждем)
<artus> go8765432,  <command>amixer -q set Master toggle</command> работаеть у тя ?
<go8765432> да уже
<artus> палтары минуты)
<skai> connect 193.26.217.9:27022
<skai> XuMuK: помоги за контров
<go8765432> я кнопки там поменял на другие и заработало
<XuMuK> skai, тот же сервак?
<yeshkin> ls: не вдається отримати доступ до /mn: No such file or directory
<skai> нет
<skai> знакомых
<yeshkin> мож sda1?
<XuMuK> Скай, говори ип
<artus> а мож /mnt таки?
<artus> да и нафиг тебе /mnt если /media/
<Lex_S_> XuMuK: http://narod.ru/disk/27342738000/hlds.zip.html
<ufo_xx> всем пока
<artus> go8765432, http://paste.pro/1801844 как то так у меня
<go8765432> и есть осд?
<Lex_S_> в нём amxmod( стоит практически на всех серверах 1.6) + dproto( эмулирует стим для возможности захода на сервак с 48протоколом клиентам у которых 47 протокол
<artus> канешно )
<artus> go8765432, кубиками рисует )
<go8765432> и гном у тебя стоит вторым дестопом?
<artus> нету у меня гнома вообще )
<go8765432> потому что у меня хубунту
<go8765432> понял...
<yeshkin> XuMuK,  что дальше?
<XuMuK> yeshkin, всё, примонтировал?
<skai> connect 193.26.217.9:27022
<skai> XuMuK: ну чем не понятно?
<Lex_S_> мб mount -t vfat -o force
<Lex_S_> хотя хз
<skai> за контров
<skai> Lex_S_: лекс ты тоже
<XuMuK> hlds.zip 159 kB/s - 3.8 MB of 335 MB, 35 mins left
<Lex_S_> я пока не хочу)
<XuMuK> как долго то)
<skai> Lex_S_: отомсти за меня
<yeshkin> ls: не вдається отримати доступ до /mn: No such file or directory
<Lex_S_> ))))
<go8765432> artus, спс - попробую щяс
<Lex_S_> yeshkin: букву пропустил
<XuMuK> skai, иду)
<Lex_S_> не mn а mnt
<yeshkin> есть. вроде подключено. как добраться до них?
<Lex_S_> ну куда примонтировал там и будет
<yeshkin> есть... спасибо огромное )
<artus> go8765432, у тя ж коробка стояла вроде
<go8765432> поверх гнома, потом хубунты .и кроме этого ещё куча всего...)
<artus> мдя
<go8765432> но пользуюсь я уже давненько только коробкой
<go8765432> мне её минимализм оч. по душе)
<go8765432> а переставлять систему я принцыпиально пока не хочу....  потому и винигрет...
<artus> в чем же профит этой принципиальности?
<go8765432> что такое профит?
<artus> вобщем нафиг тебе надо винигрет этот ?
<go8765432> ну переставлять я не хочу сам не знаю почему, а венегрет сначала был что бы всё попробовать, а потом так и остался...
<skai> artus: ты де?
<go8765432> *ну переставлять я не хочу сам не знаю почему но точно знаю чтоо не хочу , а венегрет сначала был что бы всё попробовать, а потом так и остался...
<artus> [#1 SIZE:255.3MiB/255.5MiB(99%) CN:44 SEED:41 SPD:74.4KiBs UP:0Bs(544.0KiB) ETA:02s]
<go8765432> *точно
<go8765432> artus, а твои хотке не в  <keyboard> разве ?
<go8765432> *хоткеи
<artus> я на мыш вешал
<go8765432> а
<XuMuK> artus, ну чо? скачал?
<skai> artus: молодец
<skai> XuMuK: вот так играют школота-задроты которым больше нечего делать:)
<skai> не то что мы:)
<XuMuK> да уж
<XuMuK> и четерята
<XuMuK> с волхаком
<artus> ставлю)
<XuMuK> artus, чо у тя за комп?) то качаешь пару часов, теперь вот ставишь))
<skai> а мож жопой чуят
<skai> artus: у тя микрофон то есть?
<artus> да ставитцо то он какраз шустро)
<artus> есть ) у меня и тимспик есть )
<XuMuK> skai, какой там жопой, если он стоит и в наглую ждет, пока тот изза стены вылезет
<XuMuK> а у него уже прицел на голове...
<artus> хуле, школоло же
<XuMuK> skai, давайте скайп конференцию чтоли заделаем
<skai> XuMuK: а так не слышно было?
<XuMuK> а то неудобно к постоянно жать
<XuMuK> слышно
<XuMuK> но чтобы лишних кнопаг не нажимать
<skai> мне проще
<skai> у мну на мыше сбоку кнопа
<skai> повесил туда
<skai> прям на большом пальце
<Lex_S> )
<skai> ну че угадаете мой скайп?
<Lex_S> вы про voice activation?
<skai> XuMuK: ну угадай мой скайп
<XuMuK> skai, skai.falcorr?)
<skai> ну еееепте
<XuMuK> мой то ещё легче)) xumuk37
<skai> skai.falkorr
<skai> скай фалькорр а не фальцорр
<XuMuK> skai, подумаешь, на одну букву ошибсо))
<XuMuK> artus, у тебя какой скайп?
<Katya90> Всем привет. Как установить вайн?
<yeshkin> не могу сбросить файл на флешку: Permisson denied. чмод также сменить не получается. что нужно сделать?
<artus> лесом скайп, у меня канал не выдержит
<XuMuK> artus, ну значит с тобой будем в самой контре)
<XuMuK> artus, ну ты чо, всё поставил чтоль?
<XuMuK> Katya90, привет) легко) sudo apt-get install wine
<artus> адрус грите )
<yeshkin> XuMuK, можешь помочь?
<XuMuK> yeshkin, чем?
<yeshkin> не могу сбросить файл на флешку: Permisson denied. чмод также сменить не получается. что нужно сделать?
<XuMuK> artus, шас, там у ская чо то хешируецо
<XuMuK> yeshkin, через sudo пробовал?
<yeshkin> какая команда в баше на копирование?
<Lex_S> cp
<XuMuK> yeshkin, cp -v /what /where
<artus> ясен пень что он нифига никуда не скинет, ибо прав у него нет на это
<artus> это ж надо про chmod почитать)
<yeshkin> если сбрасываю с рабстола, на что пробел заменить?
<artus> !toolbox | yeshkin
<ubuntuhelp> yeshkin: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<artus> изучай
<XuMuK> artus, connect 89.223.32.156:27013
<yeshkin> artus, читал, пробовал сменить, не смог почему-то
<artus> yeshkin, чего ты читал ? чего ты пробовал? sudo chown -R  user.user /mnt
<yeshkin> артус, http://paste.pro/1801938 . а юзер.юзер не находит... мож свой ник?
<yeshkin> sudo cp -v ~/Робочий стіл/chemaxrus110.exe /mnt - поправьте
<artus> XuMuK, чей то не коннект
<go8765> artus: можешь мне плиз весть свой rc скинуть, а то у меня эрро какойто там
<artus> воо, есть
<yeshkin> может кто помочь?
<go8765> artus щя я только ребутнусь... пока не надо
<Vasja> а как называется эта утилитка с права которая показывает мониторинг процессов http://partedmagic.com/lib/exe/fetch.php?cache=&w=800&h=600&media=desktop.png
<artus> коньки чтоль?
<Raiden> ага
<skai> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1728839
<yeshkin> sudo cp -v ~/Робочий стіл/chemaxrus110.exe /mnt - поправьте
<Raiden> Vasja: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/faenza-meets-conky-bar-linux/
<Raiden> чессмастер чтоли десятый?
<Raiden> а нет, показалось
<Vasja> та что за коньки я нуб сленга вашего ещё не понимаю
<Raiden> conky
<Vasja> спс
<artus> в гугл
<Vasja> та понятно)
<go8765432> artus, http://img834.imageshack.us/i/openbox017.png/
<Raiden> интересн оу бота есть?
<Raiden> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<Raiden> во
<Vasja> спс
<artus> go8765432, ну и, я должен телепатически догадатцо че у тя в 315й строке ?
<go8765432> щя выкладываю уже
<Vasja> а как сделать чтоб иксы перезагружались от комбинации клавиш контрал+альт+ бекспейс?
<Vasja> у мну 10.04
<go8765432> artus,  http://paste.pro/1801983
<DenSpirit1> как изменить папку автоматического монтирования флешек на 11.04? (из /media в /media/usb например)
<go8765432> artus, я там ничё такого не увидел и тем более не менял...
<blaze> кстате, почему сеанс openbox  не хочет регистрироваться в console-kit-daemon?
<go8765432> artus,  пробел в 173 строке - это ничё?
<artus> понятия не имею)
<go8765432> я уберу и ребутнусь
<go8765432> может вылечится..
<artus> нафига ?
<artus> а ребутится зачем ?
<DenSpirit1> повтор: как изменить папку автоматического монтирования флешек на 11.04? (из /media в /media/usb например)
<artus> че, реконфигуре коробке сделать не ?
<Lex_Sh> XuMuK: уже наигрались? :D
<artus> skai, выыыыы хдеее???
<skai> artus: сервак ищем приличный
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> вы всё в кс пытаетесь?
<skai> мы уже играем
<Raiden> DenSpirit1: в современном линуксе, ест ьтакая штука udev , у неё есть правила как монтировать эти девайсы. По умолчанию папки создаются по метке диска
<Lex_Sh> та я с кем то поиграл и вышел
<skai> Lex_Sh: давай еще раз
<Lex_Sh> карты большие ставите
<Raiden> если изменить её на флешке смонтируется в такую же папку
<skai> Lex_Sh: вчетвером
<Raiden> если метки нету то циферки сгенерятя
<artus> а, ищи , ща вернусь
<Lex_Sh> проще тогда de_dust2x2 или же например fy_pool_day
<Raiden> иначе надо искать правило и менять
<skai> Lex_Sh: да с легкостью
<XuMuK> artus, Lex_S вы готовы чтоль?)
<Lex_Sh> к чему?
<vdrandom> нет чтоб во что-нибудь нативное лол
<Lex_Sh> ))
<go8765432> artus, есть какиенить идеи что там не в порядке?
<vdrandom> есть же nexuiz, openarena, alien arena, unreal tournament
<vdrandom> teeworlds, наконец :)
<go8765432> artus, я менял только 174-196
<XuMuK> connect 80.77.175.118
<XuMuK> artus, Lex_Sh gogogo
<go8765432> и думаб что там где-то и ошибка
<XuMuK> connect 80.77.175.118:27024
<go8765432> о кажись нашел..
<Lex_Sh> XuMuK: писец ьам звуков
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а что best-hosting.ru на windows?
<skai> Lex_Sh: хуй.терпи
<skai> ооой
<Lex_Sh> Оо
<skai> @kick skai не матерись
<Raiden> как будет незачто по японски?
<Lex_Sh> а мне сразу +b влепили)
<Raiden> :)
<skai> на меня +b не действует
<go8765432> помогите пожалуста найти ошибку в rc
<go8765432> http://paste.pro/1801983
<go8765432> http://img834.imageshack.us/i/openbox017.png/
<go8765432> artus,  ты тут ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: да
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: сайту 10 лет, чотыхотел
<go8765432> artus, в 186 строке что значит   <command>~/bin/volume-notify</command> . точнее почему там тильда в начале - это же не изера каталог?
<go8765432> и в бине у меня нет этого экзекьюта
<Raiden> ух блин
<Raiden> хмл конфиги
<go8765432> да ничё в них страшногонет)
<Raiden> может вам сменить нафиг этот опенбокс
<go8765432> ну да. ещё чего)
<go8765432> я на ребут..
<Raiden> тогда просто коментируй секции с ошибками ) Потом разберешся мб
<Raiden> я не в курсе.
<Raiden> ~/bin/volume-notify - если это чужой конфиг, видимо у чела была в хомпапке такая папка и там софт\скрипты
<artus> вон нафиг он ребутаетцо вместо того чтоб передернуть коробку, смешной человек
<go8765432> artus, ану чё там про меня...)
<go8765432> я коменду гаута не знаю)
<go8765432> *логаута
<go8765432> а ребута знаю)
<artus> а логаут зачем ?
<go8765432> а как?
<go8765432> openbox --restart&
<go8765432> *?
<go8765432> artus, можешь мне 186 строчку обьяснить ?
<artus> label Reconfigure action тот же
<artus> volume-notify ?
<go8765432> да
<go8765432> artus, этот лейбл откуда появляется, ты его команду помнишь ?
<go8765432> у меня пока менюшка бокса отвалилась из за этой ошибки
<artus> это в меню создай
<artus> $~>cat bin/volume-notify |out                                                                                                                         18:32
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620032/
<go8765432> так что обьясни мне лучше 186 строчку)
<Raiden> если так делать нефиг поставь гномшелл, он весь на жс скриптах - настраивай\расширяй хоть до пенсии.
<go8765432> Raiden,  тон с вы - резко изменился)
<Raiden> ))
<go8765432> artus, мне в дом. директории создать папку бин и создать там скрипт с содержанием http://paste.ubuntu.com/620032/ и обозвать его volume-notify . я правильно понял?)
<go8765432> ладн.. я надеюсь что да... пошёл опять ребутнусь)
<Raiden> я помню что был ещё какой-то *бокс, но конфиг не хмл
<yeshkin> sudo cp -v ~/Робочий стіл/chemaxrus110.exe /mnt - поправьте, пожалуйста
<Raiden> флукс возможно - склероз
<go8765432> artus, непомогло
<Raiden> sudo cp -v ~/Робочий\ стіл/chemaxrus110.exe /mnt
<Raiden> или  sudo cp -v "~/Робочий стіл/chemaxrus110.exe" /mnt
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: видел на хабре статью настрока kvm)))
<Raiden> yeshkin: экранировать надо пробелы в именах
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: если там так все настроено у них на хостинге то я сочуствую владельцам vps)
<Raiden> я рекомендую поставить mc , а cp оставить например для скриптов ) когда автоматом надо копировать, а не руками.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, Raiden ку
<XuMuK> artus, тя тоже зобанили?))
<Raiden> на самом деле можно копировать с помощю cp прям в мц, esc+A вставляет путь в строку, esc+энетрер имя под курсором
<Raiden> ку )
<artus> XuMuK, ахха, за спидхак )
<go8765432> artus, так чё делать ?
<skai> Lex_Sh: лекс.а у тя скайп то есть?чтобы конфа была
<skai> artus: XuMuK за че вас?
<artus> go8765432, думать прежде чем делать
<artus> я тебе и так дал все для роботы
<go8765432> омг. а о чём я не подумал по-твоемому?
<XuMuK> а меня за что интересно
<Lex_Sh> skai: нету
<Lex_Sh> точнее есть но не помню какой
<XuMuK> я то без хаков
<Lex_Sh> по синьке регал
<go8765432> обьясни плиз
<go8765432> какъ
<skai> в общем весело:)
<Lex_Sh> а чё за фанат?
<Lex_Sh> суровый челябинский парень
<go8765432> artus, обьясни плиз как надо сделать ?
<skai> ахз кто там
<skai> зашли на пустой рум
<skai> и тут же набигающая пихота
<XuMuK> Надо всё ьаки нам свой серв организовать...
<XuMuK> Вот только как... У меня ошибку выдает...
<Lex_Sh> какую?
<go8765432> помогите плиз разобраться с rc
<XuMuK> Lex_Sh, hldsupdatetool.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<artus> XuMuK, http://cstrike.co.il/cs/hlds/nix.html
<skai> Karantin:
<Lex_Sh> эм
<skai> XuMuK: ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<Lex_Sh> ты снова hldsupdatetool запустил?
<skai> XuMuK: так запусти
<go8765432> artus, можешь пожалуйста обьяснить как мне исправить ошибку?
<artus> go8765432, каакую????
<skai> а я аж разогрелся к концу
<XuMuK> xumuk@userhive:~/cs$ ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<XuMuK> -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: Permission denied
<XuMuK> xumuk@userhive:~/cs$ sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<skai> XuMuK: sudo -s
<XuMuK> [sudo] password for xumuk:
<XuMuK> sudo: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: command not found
<artus> chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin
<XuMuK> делал
<skai> потом уже ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<artus> ты прям как маленький)
<skai> сначала sudo -s
<skai> потом запускай
<Lex_Sh> а нахрена его обновлять?
<go8765432> artus, ты написал $~>cat bin/volume-notify |out      http://paste.ubuntu.com/620032/
<Lex_Sh> или ты снова какойто старый качаешь?
<skai> @voice Lex_Sh
<Lex_Sh> skai: это не мат
<XuMuK> root@userhive:/home/xumuk/cs# ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<XuMuK> bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: Permission denied
<XuMuK> жесть
<skai> Lex_Sh: XuMuK artus /join #linuxtalks
<go8765432> artus, и что с этим делать ?
<artus> go8765432, я тебе дал то что у меня в  bin/volume-notify, а что с ним делать догадайся
<skai> XuMuK: а еси chmod a+x сделать?
<artus> если не в состоянии придумать возвращайся на венду )
<Lex_Sh> странные у вас тут правила...
<go8765432> artus, у тебя паапка бин в дире ктории юзера лежит
<go8765432> ?
<artus> да
<Karantin> непонравилось ему
<Karantin> у меня через 5 минут рабочий день заканчивается
<go8765432> artus, я создал себе тоже. там создал скрипт , но ошибка осталась
<Karantin> упс
<go8765432> artus, может есть какие-то ещё идеи?
<delorian> go8765432: возьми у кого то другие настройки, потом под себя перенастроишь
<artus> нету
<go8765432> да у меня впринцыпе своя копия сохранилась...
<go8765432> ладн... спс)
<delorian> ну так поставь
<delorian> у тя че там так много изменений?
<delorian> go8765432: у меня почти дефолтный файл конфигурации, могу кинуть
<go8765432> спс) я ж говорю - у меня бэк остался)
<delorian> так а что ты меня что у тебя вылетело что то ?
<delorian> менял*
<go8765432> delorian, щя я ребутнусь... вроде нашёл ошибку...
<Kifirus> êîäåðîâêà?
<ubuntuhelp> Kifirus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Kifirus> kak pomenyat' koderovku na irc
<go8765432> delorian, я то что вверху поменял на то что внизу http://paste.ubuntu.com/620057/
<go8765432> Kifirus,
<go8765432> !utf-8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Kifirus> !utf-8
<go8765432> Kifirus, это не способ поменять кодировку-это линк где описано как это сделать
<go8765432> delorian, хотел себе осд для звука прикрутить
<Raiden> Kifirus: try kvirc 4.x for windows , all codepages in channel context menu
<Raiden> мой никакой английский
<Kifirus> ак?
<Kifirus> так?
<Raiden> видно
<Kifirus> о спс
<Kifirus> подскажите а в убунту 11 можно вид сделать как в 10
<Kifirus> без панели слева
<Kifirus> и подскажите канал пхп плз
<Raiden> да, вводи ник и пароль, потом выбери классик сессию
<Kifirus> у меня вход бес пароля настроен
<Kifirus> без
<delorian> Kifirus: тогда логаут
<Kifirus> ясн
<Kifirus> а чтобы при старте загружал классик
<delorian> будет
<delorian> просто раз перейди и все
<Kifirus> спасибо огромное
<Katya90> Как установить линукс?
<delorian> Katya90: а ты от куда?
<Raiden> ууу
<Kifirus> XD
<Raiden> сча скажу
<delorian> =)
<delorian> Katya90: какой ты хочешь линукс?
<Kifirus> канал пхп русский кто нить знает?
<Raiden> Katya90: Убунту ставится примерно так: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0
<delorian> посмотри в листинге
<Katya90> http://goo.gl/XZz0U
<Raiden> лол
<go8765432> artus,  а то что там 2 action сразу прописано - это норм?
<Kifirus> 10 тыс каналов
<artus> ну первый запускает громкость, второй скрипт
<go8765432> это я понял
<[Raiden]> @kban adm_
<go8765432> мда.
<[Raiden]> Гм, прав кажись нет )
<skai> @kban --user adm_
<skai> [Raiden]: а ниче что ты у бота был авторизован с другой маской?
<skai> identify пароль
<skai> [Raiden]: боту в приват кажи
<skai> [Raiden]: и заведи клоаку
<[Raiden]> да лень, наверное просто потому что пришел не под своим ником
<[Raiden]> или потом гляну
<skai> [Raiden]: ну я те ор ем и говорю
<avenger777> kak smenit kodirovku
<[Raiden]> !utf8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> отсеялся
<avenger777> привет всем
<[Raiden]> а нет )
<[Raiden]> привет
<avenger777> обращаюсь сюда так как уже не знаю где помощь найти
<avenger777> не могу установить ubuntu 11.04 с флешки
<avenger777> загружаюсь с флешки
<avenger777> нажимаю установить
<avenger777> пробегают буквы и гаснет экран
<avenger777> в ждущий режим
<avenger777> кто нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой
<delorian> попробуй 10.10
<avenger777> ок можно попробовать а потом оттуда обновить до 11.04
<go8765432> да
<avenger777> флешку кстати создавал при gjvjob universal usb installer
<avenger777> *gjvjob
<avenger777> *помощи
<go8765432> у тебя нетбук?
<avenger777> нет
<avenger777> станционарных комп
<go8765432> ну так запиши сиди
<avenger777> станционарный
<avenger777> диска пустого под рукой нет
<go8765432> avenger777, когда будет...
<avenger777> попробую сначала 10.10 установить
<go8765432> уря) почти что починилось)
<Henoxek> почему некоторые высоконагруженные сайты выдают ошибку 404, а если рефрешить - контент на месте?
<Henoxek> это же противоречит стандарту на http
<Splash_d> это тебе промежуточная http-прокся выдаёт 404 а сам сайт контетн который ты смотришь - в норме
<Henoxek> ну так и предполагал, но почему она это выдает?
<Henoxek> глючит под нагрузкой?
<novns> причин может быть миллион разных
<go8765432> artus, спс) сделал) нотифает уже)
<delorian> go8765432: а что у тебя там нотифает?
<go8765432> volume
<delorian> а мне убрать нужно
<delorian> это где
<go8765432> зачем?
<delorian> да оно мешает мне
<delorian> не красиво
<go8765432> ну я не знаю... у меня коробка...
<delorian> у меня тоже
<go8765432> О
<delorian> вот я и спрашиваю
<go8765432> а чё тогда нотифает?
<delorian> из гнома
<go8765432> у тебя гном - вторым стоит?
<Kifirus> Кто нить php нает?
<delorian> да
<Kifirus> можно тя в лс?
<delorian> это не тебе - да)) это да для гнома
<Kifirus> жаль
<Kifirus> Мне надо человека на 2 мин с регулярными выражениями разобратся
<delorian> Kifirus: а у тебя что там
<Kifirus> ато я чёт не вкуриваю
<delorian> а, это не ко мне точно
<Kifirus> )
<go8765432> delorian, ну нормальное что-то я врядли смогу тебе посоветовать... разве что снести гном-десктоп, всё-равно еслии что его можно назад если чё будет поставить...
<go8765432> поидее за ним и нотифай снестись должен...
<go8765432> но это стрёмный совет..
<delorian> go8765432: может, да ладно пускай тогда будет, я думал ты нашел нормальный способ включения
<delorian> а у тебя оно просто поламалось))
<go8765432> delorian, у мменя небыло нотифая - у меня небыло гнома - я прикручивал нотифай через скрипт
<delorian> ааа
<delorian> а как ты боксы ставил?
<delorian> с минималки?
<go8765432> с хубунты
<delorian> понятно
<go8765432> есть только одна правда неприятная деталь... мне изменение на каждый пунк даёт новое осд...
<go8765432> это с демоном иксфэйса, а с обычным норм было, но он мигал как-то...
<go8765432> может кто знает как это пофиксить?
<go8765432> множественное уведомление всмысле
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи, у меня есть идиотский вопрос) КАК русифицировать КДЕ? где какую локаль брать?
<[Raiden]> запусти их настройщик systemsettings
<[Raiden]> там будет про локализации
<[Raiden]> надо выбрать русский
<[Raiden]> и доставятся пакеты
<Kinder-Pingvi> та что-то там не нашел этого выбора)
<Kinder-Pingvi> счас еще раз пороюсь, может кривые руки что ли
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня avaliable языки только американ инглиш и бритиш инглиш)
<[Raiden]> там кнопка добавить есть вроде
<[Raiden]> или сча, я просто гномер и у меня некотоырй склероз насчет кде
<Aceler> kde-l10n-ru
<Aceler> пакет. Синаптиком.
<[Raiden]> угу и language-pack-kde-ru
<only_you> всем привет. можно ли в пиджине сменить внешний вид окна irc?
<vdrandom> то есть "сменить"?
<[Raiden]> вообще в кубунте гуй должен быть с названием типа kde-language-selector
<[Raiden]> или похожий
<only_you> сделайть как в xchat внешний вид
<vdrandom> отдельно для протокола вроде нельзя
<vdrandom> только для всего сразу :)
<vdrandom> а чтобы было "как в хчат" - ставь хчат
<vdrandom> тем более, что под линуксами он бесплатный :)
<only_you> те нехочется 2 коиента держать
<only_you> *клиента
<vdrandom> так всё равно отдельное окно
<[Raiden]> тогда привыкай
<only_you> для джаббера и ирц отдельно..
<[Raiden]> у меня не получилось, держу квирк и пиджин
<vdrandom> переходи на битлби :)
<only_you> квирк тяжелій малеха)
<vdrandom> будет у тебя и жаббир, и ирк в одном иркоклиенте :)
<only_you> как оно пишется
<vdrandom> bitlbee :)
<vdrandom> только учти, к командам привыкать придётся
<only_you> спс
<only_you> консоли не боюсь)
<vdrandom> отлично :)
<alinysik_90> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<alinysik_90> Всем привет! Может кто помочь?
<only_you> !ask | alinysik_90
<ubuntuhelp> alinysik_90: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> ахаха http://www.rootfront.com/image/photo/402731.jpg
<only_you> ставить xchat или xchat-gnome? =)
<delorian> only_you: gnome
<alinysik_90> Помогите пожалуйста! У меня скорость сети и интернета упала.... фактически скорости нет. Странички еле грузятся. Помогите пожалуйста!!
<only_you> alinysik_90: может просто пора за инет заплатить?)
<artus> alinysik_90, тебе по почту интернета заархивировать и выслать?
<artus> или прова посоветовать сменить?
<only_you> гг
<blaze> only_you: xchat, xchat-gnome - ископаемое
<only_you> кстати, завтра я сменю прова
<only_you> дождался норм прова
<alinysik_90> нет, провайдер нормально, щас парень принёс свой ноутбук, на котором стоит тоже Ubuntu. У него всё норма
<artus> выруби торенты
<alinysik_90> выключены все
<alinysik_90> все качалки и т.д.
<only_you> blaze: там в зависимостях либа libsexy2
<alinysik_90> :'(помогите кто нибудь
<blaze> only_you: хорошая либа, название говорит само за себя
<only_you> мне тоже нравится
<alinysik_90> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=155669.msg1148765#msg1148765 плиз помогите.
<Escsun> Привет всем
<only_you> alinysik_90: и вправду, проще с 0 поставить
<alinysik_90>  only_you увы... у меня дипломка на носу.. немогу, куча документов..((
<only_you> убунту совсем просто установить
<alinysik_90> да но настроить под нашу сеть и установить софт и т.д.
<alinysik_90> это часа 4-6
<alinysik_90> кстати у всех щас редко обнвления происходят? на 11.04, у меня вообще он не запрашивает обновится.
<blaze> можно забэкапить /etc/, сохранить список установленных пакетов
<alinysik_90> хотя в настройках стоит
<only_you> alinysik_90: впн?
<GP-2700> гы может процес какой завис и трафик сЬедает только ребут у меня такое было
<alinysik_90> pppoe
<GP-2700> ?
<alinysik_90> ребутаюсь сколько могу
<only_you> alinysik_90: на 11.04 пару раз в неделю
<blaze> alinysik_90: такое бывает, если сетевушка накрылась :)
<GP-2700> да да или дрова криво встали
<alinysik_90> єто плохо
<alinysik_90> а как перенастроить дрова?(
<alinysik_90> точнее переустановить
<GP-2700> хз здесь я не спец тюк с каропки всё встаёт у меня
<blaze> никак, они в комплекте с ядром, в виде модуля
<alinysik_90> у меня тоже(
<only_you> alinysik_90: speedtest.net
<alinysik_90> ща
<only_you> покажи потом результат
<Escsun> blaze, ну почему можно подключить же другой)
<only_you> мм..xchat няшній (:
<delorian> alinysik_90: а торренты тоже медленые?
<alinysik_90> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1329252556.png
<alinysik_90> ухты, отдача нормальная
<alinysik_90> а скачка плохая(
<GP-2700> сервер прова загружен наверно
<delorian> alinysik_90: у тебя коньки стоят
<alinysik_90> кто?
<alinysik_90> =-O
<GP-2700> провайдера твоего
<alinysik_90> нет, у нас на каждого выделеный.
<alinysik_90> тут такого не бывает, они много денег берут но скорость стабильная всегда
<only_you> ничо так отдача
<delorian> короче, нужно знать для начала, скок ты качаешь скок отдаешь
<only_you> может у прова канал перегружен? :-D
<alinysik_90> с откуда попробовать скачать7
<GP-2700> да да
<only_you> ex.ua
<alinysik_90> у нас есть сетевой ресурс ftp скорость скачивания с него всегда 10-15 мб/сек
<alinysik_90> а щас у меня 300
<blaze> что-то тут все из Украины, ну почти
<alinysik_90> кб/сек
<only_you> alinysik_90: одесса?
<alinysik_90> Армянск
<alinysik_90> перешеек Кріма
<alinysik_90> Крыма
<delorian> а у меня ex.ua не фурычит
<alinysik_90> у меня тоже(
<only_you> ого
<Kifirus> Rnjybnm pyftn htuekzhyst dshf;tybz&
<delorian> да
<Kifirus> Ктонить знает регулярные выражения?
<alinysik_90> ыы
<alinysik_90> php?
<Kifirus> да
<alinysik_90> $mam = $_GET['mam'];
<alinysik_90> ой
<alinysik_90> $mam = "мама привет!";
<alinysik_90> теперь внизу где хочешь пиши $mam
<alinysik_90> и будет напись мама привет!
<blaze> гениально
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи) скажите название того пакета убунтовского, через которое можно редактировать автозагрузку?
<alinysik_90> O:-)
<alinysik_90> nano
<alinysik_90> )
<Kinder-Pingvi> а то у меня КДЕ, а у него какой-то отсталый редактор автозагрузки... а у меня два каиро дока грузятся и еще всякого хлама, которого нет)
<Kinder-Pingvi> а какой файл редактировать?
<Kinder-Pingvi> где лежит автозагрузка?
<Kinder-Pingvi> в генту rc-update
<Kinder-Pingvi> а тут я не въезжаю)
<alinysik_90> init.d =))
<Kifirus> сильно конечно но это мне могло помочь лет 5 назад XD
<Kinder-Pingvi> alinysik_90: какой именно файл?
<go8765432> подскажите - notification-daemon поддерживает темы?
<blaze> Kinder-Pingvi: man update-rc.d
<Escsun> go8765432, угу
<Escsun> go8765432, очень даже хорошо держит )
<go8765432> кроме 3ёч стандартных?
<alinysik_90> Kinder-Pingvi: KDE или Gnome?
<Escsun> go8765432, у меня он использует тему gtk моей системы
<delorian> go8765432: покажи нотифиер
<Kinder-Pingvi> alinysik_90: RLT
<Kinder-Pingvi> KDE
<Kinder-Pingvi> в гноме там утилита адекватная..
<alinysik_90> фе
<Kinder-Pingvi> а в КДЕ что-то..
<alinysik_90> ненаю)
<go8765432> delorian,  зачем?)
<Kinder-Pingvi> как тот пакет называецца, что в убунте по дефолту стоит?
<Kinder-Pingvi> на редактирование автозагрузки
<delorian> посмотрю как оно работает
<delorian> может се чет подкручу
<go8765432> Escsun, а так что бы из notification-properties ?
<alinysik_90> Kinder-Pingvi: sudo nano /etc/init.d/rc.local
<alinysik_90> O:-)
<blaze> щас анучите его
<blaze> *научите
<alinysik_90> :-D
<Kinder-Pingvi> alinysik_90: как не удивительно, но у меня этого файла вообще нету)
<delorian> ))
<alinysik_90> Kinder-Pingvi: ужас)
<Kinder-Pingvi> а тьфу
<Kinder-Pingvi> все есть
<alinysik_90> )
<alinysik_90> стоп
<delorian> бывает
<alinysik_90> а что ті хочешь там запустить?)
<alinysik_90> Kinder-Pingvi:
<Kinder-Pingvi> alinysik_90: та я хочу из автозагрузки поубирать некоторые программки
<alinysik_90> ыыы
<alinysik_90> а там вроде бы ничего нету
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня грузятся на запуске 2 каиро дока, еще там парочку дряни, которая мне не нужна в автозагрузке
<Kinder-Pingvi> alinysik_90: именно, там ничего нету) там только алгоритм запуска сред переменных, которые по всему и хранят пути автзагрузки софта
<Kinder-Pingvi> только не догоню ГДЕ ИМЕННО редактировать автозагрузку.. ну как в винде msconfig -> автозагрузка) или в генту rc-update list )
<alinysik_90> Kinder-Pingvi:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop =)))
<alinysik_90> :-D
<Kinder-Pingvi> alinysik_90: у тебя убунту?)
<alinysik_90> Kinder-Pingvi: да
<Kinder-Pingvi> alinysik_90: то есть гном? Глянь плязки как тот пакет убунтовский называется, что редактирует автозагрузку)
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, sudo apt-get install bum
<go8765432> Escsun, а так что бы из notification-properties можно ? я вот нашёл http://abock.org/2007/03/01/notification-theme-love но никак не могу понять как он это делает...
<alinysik_90>  Kinder-Pingvi gnome-session-properties
<Escsun> go8765432, notify-send AAAAAAA
<go8765432> и чё?
<Kinder-Pingvi> artus: пасибаааа :))
<Escsun> go8765432, а что ты хочешь то?
<go8765432> Escsun, тему поменять
<alinysik_90> ex.ua заработал)
<Escsun> go8765432, тема бывает 2-х типов
<Escsun> из gtk
<only_you> все время работал
<Escsun> go8765432, и самодельная из notify
<delorian> не у всех
<Kinder-Pingvi> от елки, все равно не то..
<go8765432> Escsun, у меня 3)
<Kinder-Pingvi> а не,
<Escsun> go8765432, ты можешь и свою сделать)
<Escsun> go8765432, это не так сложно
<go8765432> Escsun, какь?
<Escsun> go8765432, минутку
<go8765432> Escsun, я вот ещё нашел http://freeblog.mk.ua/Fedora/Fedora-12-%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5-%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B8.html
<go8765432> но у меня нет этого пакета
<alinysik_90> мне так никто и не помог(( У меня по сети нету нормальной скоррости.( хотя у парня на ноуте отлинчо, он рядом сидит. тариф такой же(
<Escsun> go8765432, да все просто
<Escsun> go8765432, скачай его и закинь в /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/
<alinysik_90> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=155669.msg1148765#msg1148765 помогите пожалуйста с темой..(((
<Escsun> go8765432, смысле либу
<go8765432> Escsun, какую либу? откуда
<delorian> alinysik_90: зайди с  Ливсд и проверь
<delorian> по факту
<Escsun> go8765432, ну что ты хочешь то тему?
<alinysik_90> эм... спасиб щас попробую
<Escsun> go8765432, для этой штуковины ?
<go8765432> Escsun, так где взять её?
<delorian> alinysik_90: если что, то сетевая
<Escsun> go8765432, да все просто же скачать в ppa
<go8765432> а как пакет ппа/называется?
<go8765432> а как пакет/ппа называется?
<Escsun> go8765432, знал бы сказал бы
<go8765432> прикольно)
<go8765432> скачай пакет - сам не знаю какой, котрого может и нету)
<Escsun> ну вот у меня aur/notification-daemon-engine-ubuntu
<Escsun> aur/notification-daemon-engine-slider
<Escsun> такой
<Escsun> и еще кучу всего
<Escsun> короче много ...
<go8765432> короче...я какбе ничего не понял)
<Escsun> ну тебе же тему надо ...
<Escsun> вот тебе надо поставить всего то
<go8765432> подскажите плиз - есть статья про возможность смены темы нотифая черег гконф http://abock.org/2007/03/01/notification-theme-love но я не могу понять как.. подскажите кт0ото плиз
<Escsun> go8765432, http://rghost.net/9673661
<Escsun> go8765432, в общем на
<Escsun> go8765432, эти 2 файла закинь в /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/
<Escsun> go8765432, во дела надо еще дбас перезапускать
<Escsun> эх
<Escsun> я ща)
<Escsun> go8765432, ну что стало больше тем?
<go8765432> Escsun, тема появилась, но ее вид не отличается от стандартной
<Escsun> go8765432, причина не в этом
<Escsun> go8765432, а причина в твоей gtk теме
<Escsun> go8765432, у тебя там много глобальных переменных
<Escsun> go8765432, которые кроют все остальное
<go8765432> ты англ хор понимаешь?
<Escsun> go8765432, а причем тут англ ?
<go8765432> просто есть статья, в которой я не могу разобраться http://abock.org/2007/03/01/notification-theme-love
<go8765432> там как-раз не зависимо от гтк вроде меняют
<Escsun> за 2007 год ..
<go8765432> и чё?
<go8765432> дело в содержании - я так понял что
<go8765432> он меняет 3 параметра - прозрачность
<go8765432> цвет и ещё там что-то но как я не понял
<Escsun> как бы ты не менял
<Escsun> ты не поменяешь ..
<Escsun> у тебя тема глобальная
<Escsun> вчера была проблема
<Escsun> не ставилась прозрачность на гном панель
<Escsun> ни в какую
<Escsun> пока не убрал десяток строк из gtk темы
<go8765432> он какойто патч вроде к нему прикрутил и потом из гконфа руками менял... я так понял
<Escsun> он иконки менял
<Escsun> но это тут то причем ?)
<w00t1> привет всем
<Escsun> ку
<go8765432> Finally, because I couldn’t find such a thing in GTK+ (if it exists, please let me know!), I wrote a simple style color parser so distributions can specify color strings like bg[selected], base[active], or dark[normal], which end up resolving to colors defined in the current GTK+ theme. не?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<Escsun> go8765432, ну так это же в теме gtk ..
<delorian> ку
<w00t1> люди, подскажите с авахи, весь форум перерыл, не помогло, на старой убунте помогало
<w00t1> но и пров старый был (щас кабельный)
<go8765432> Escsun, А КАК ОН ПО ТВОЕМУ ПРОЗРАЧНОСТЬ СДЕЛАЛ?
<hunter-12> кто знает, почему если прописать в параметры ядра pci=nomsi, то ноут начинает дольше работать(по крайней мере оставшееся время прилично возрастает), но 3д не работает?
<go8765432> сори за капс
<Escsun> go8765432, прозрачность это в /usr/share/notification-daemon/notification-properties.glade
<Escsun> go8765432, там настройки ..
<go8765432> ясн. спс.
<go8765432> я так понял  значит она скорее всего не поддерживает темы...
<[Raiden]> наверное неработа 3д и есть причина увеличения времени работы
<[Raiden]> а вообще я незнаю
<Escsun> go8765432, да нет
<Escsun> go8765432, возможно и не там
<Escsun> go8765432, там стоит около 5-10 % прозрачности
<Escsun> go8765432, но в теме не указывается степень прозрачности ..
<go8765432> Escsun, вот кажись http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=116767
<hunter-12> [Raiden], у меня такие же мысли возникали, но если грохнуть фглрх, такого не происходит(время работы не увеличивается)..
<Escsun> go8765432, покажи свой notify-send скриншот
<go8765432> О прикол в гномлуке) http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ukrainian+Cossack?content=142457&PHPSESSID=c26299e13033a6504326dbd2349e4c93
<go8765432> Escsun, зачем?
<go8765432> стандартый нотифай)
<Escsun> go8765432, стандартный
<Escsun> слово спорное)
<go8765432> с возможностью выбрать 3 разные темы в notification-properties+ одна, которая не работает. всего - 4
<Escsun> go8765432, это все из-за темы gtk...
<Escsun> go8765432, так лень проверять тему...
<go8765432> Escsun,  раз это так важно.... щяс
<go8765432> http://img151.imageshack.us/i/3020.png/
<Escsun> go8765432, а чем она тебя не устраивает то?
<Escsun> а
<Escsun> как ты с такой темнотой работаешь то))
<go8765432> это филосовский вопрос
<go8765432> и отвечать вопросом на вопрос...)))
<w00t1> :( кто мне сможет подсказать по avahi.. или не сможет..
<Escsun> w00t1, а что с ним не так то?
<w00t1> при запуске выдет что служба остановлена так как бла бла .local, вобщем после правки hostname и hosts тоже самое
<w00t1> а*
<go8765432> Escsun, хорошо.... у меня есть тема, которая назыв - ползунок. и в ней  при изменении громкости выстраивается целый ряд уведомлений, чего нет в других темах(убунту и стандартаная) но она при этом нормально выглядит. вопрос: можно как-то сделать чт
<go8765432> о юы уведомления не "множились" ?
<w00t1> hosname и host верные
<w00t1> но провайдер новый
<Escsun> go8765432, думаю что нет если не копаться в исходнике
<Escsun> w00t1, ну так запусти ее
<Escsun> w00t1, может демон не запущен ..
<w00t1> запускаю и опять остановлено, так как... "...... .local"
<Escsun> w00t1, а точнее
<Escsun> w00t1, покажи весь вывод тока не сюда)
<w00t1> Текущая сеть имеет локальный домен (.local), который не рекомендуется и не совместим с сервисом поиска сетевых ресурсов Avahi
<w00t1> это после подключения нового прова
<w00t1> и на новой версии убунту
<w00t1> на старой после правки нужных файлов все убиралось и работало(
<Escsun> w00t|meal, даже хз ..
<delorian> а если два куллера слепить вместе, сила обдува изменится?
<[Raiden]> возможно
<[Raiden]> если нет симптомов перегрева, то наверное охоложнеие и так достаточное.
<somelogin> лучше один с большим диаметром поставь, тише будет
<Maratich> можно их даже друг на друга заставить дуть
<[Raiden]> А то некоторые так увлекаются, что у них системник похож на пылесос
<delorian> да я тут ноут охлаждаю, одним кулером 120"
<delorian> вот думаю еще 2 вкинуть
<Maratich> у знакомого видел радиатор на проц. Vanessa кажется
<Maratich> вообще зверство. пакет горизонтальных пластин, сковзь них медные трубки от процессорной площадки, высота в 80мм и кулер сбоку
<Maratich> как гнездо только держало, с учетом что это 2005г
<delorian> а как, помогает
<Maratich> http://www.hwp.ru/articles/Testirovanie_kulera_Titan_Vanessa_s_teploprovodyashchimi_trubkami/ такая цаца
<delorian> громоздкий очень
<delorian> было бы нормально если в системник заганять холодный воздух
<Maratich> чеснок малосольную селедку испортить может?
<Maratich> или достаточно лука с маслом?
<freed0m> Приветствую. Подскажите название программы для управления звуком в убунте
<Maratich> звуковой сервер pulseaudio или alsa ?
<delorian> alsamixer
<freed0m> <Maratich> чеснок не нужен))))
<freed0m> испортишь
<Maratich> оке оке
<go8765432> Escsun, а xfce4-notifyd  поддерживает темы?
<Escsun> go8765432, хз
<freed0m> )) спс за подказку, но вот пишет мне что alsamixer пакет не найден
<Escsun> freed0m, значит его нет
<go8765432> freed0m, gnome-alsamixer
<freed0m> alsamixergui правильно будет))
<go8765432> это разные проги
<Kifirus> Ктонить знает регулярные выражения?
<go8765432> гуёвины точнее
<Kifirus> PHP
<freed0m> <Kifirus> гоу на php.su
<Kifirus>  разобратся не могу
<freed0m> знаком с этим ресурсом?
<Kifirus> Знаком
<freed0m> там расписано нормально
<Kifirus> там не написано как мне вытащить из кода <form>innertext<div></div><p></p></form> всё что внутри форм и не дальше
<freed0m> используй html-теги нужных тебе елементов  внутры формы
<somelogin> <form>.*?</form>
<somelogin> только экранировать нужно )
<Kifirus> там может быть что угодно
<Kifirus> вот в чём дело
<Kifirus> так бы я давно...
<freed0m> вообщето в формах должны быть поля)))
<freed0m> поля обрамлены в соответствующие теги))
<Kifirus> поля появляются в зависимости от выбора страны и тд в предыдущем опросе
<somelogin> вобще правильно использовать какую нибудь библиотеку для разбора хтмл, регекспами полностью корректно делать замучаешся
<somelogin> может быть скрипт внутри формы с </form> например )
<Kifirus-online> щет
<Kifirus-online> инет отвалился
<Kifirus-online> нет такгого быть не может
<Kifirus-online> там инпуты дивы и прочие тэги с разными текстами
<Kifirus-online> o
<Kifirus> кто нить знает как это отоёти?
<Kifirus> обойти
<freed0m> Так я как мне теперь этот микшер выкинуть в трею?
<freed0m> а*
<go8765432> freed0m, какой микшер?
<go8765432> у xfce4-notifyd есть конфиг где-то ?
<go8765432> никто не знает?
<freed0m> тот который ты мне посоветовал. gnome-alsamixer
<Antiban> Всем привет
<go8765432> freed0m, зачем тебе его в трей?
<freed0m> а как же по другому. не заходит же каждый раз в меню для натройки звука. я хочу установить замисть стандартного Mixer в xubuntu. В трее клик и выскочила скала громкости))
<Antiban> Парни дома настроил ssh на работе он тоже есть. на работе сеть локальная с прокси squid. вопрос смогу ли я соединиться с работы к дому
<go8765432> freed0m, может volti, volumeicon ?
<freed0m> это проги?
<go8765432> lf
<go8765432> да
<Antiban> Кто поможет
<counterfeit> Блин уже 6ой час не могу Web-Server настроить. phpinfo показывает. загружаю сайт - index.php не грузит. ставил и отдельно и lamp чето все фиолетово
<counterfeit> в чем проблема быть может?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Добрый вечер
<freed0m> а куда файлы сайта кидал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> кто gnome 3 на 11,04 использует? как оно стабильно?
<counterfeit> в var/www
<[Raiden]> Ну, вполне стабильно.
<freed0m> а прокси случаем у тебя не настроены?
<counterfeit> Нет(
<Antiban> Стабильно
<freed0m> хм...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Быстрей чем unity шевелится?
<[Raiden]> Хотя был 1 день когда я наигрался с расширениями так, что гном-нелл захавал всю рам и в своп ещё полез
<[Raiden]> на моем железе так же, даже наверное похуже. при нагрузе на проц 50+% эффекты полагивают.
<[Raiden]> я считаю из композитных вм компиз самый шустрый - в этом у юнити плюс.
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ясно спасибо. Значит поставим 10,10
<[Raiden]> зачем?
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 по умолчанию есть гном2. Юнити можно удалить ,если мешает.
<[v-8]_jupiter> НЕ хочется что бы лагало что либо. 10.10 как то лучше с gnome 2
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 гном3 нет
<[Raiden]> ег ос ппа ставить надо
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 только появится
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: я знаю что из PPA поэтому и спрашиваю сначало
<[Raiden]> если в 11.04 гном2 и в 10.10 , то зачем ставить 10.10
<[Raiden]> ^)
<Antiban> Ставь бокс
<Antiban> Ставь бокс
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: 10,10 как то побыстрей работает)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Antiban: а потом мне сидеть и человеку обьяснять как в нем работать)
<[Raiden]> ну нравится - пользуй.
<[Raiden]> Нет, ты сначала будешь месяц читать как его настроить используя xml конфиги
<[Raiden]> а потом уже...
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<go8765432> подскажите как это сделать одним осд http://img824.imageshack.us/i/3023.png/ ?
<Antiban> Юпитер знания будешь вбивать товарищу силовое воздействие дает лучшие результаты
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ага делать мне больше нечего. Лето же! Вот зимой и можно бышло бы ))))
<Antiban> юпитер у нас дожди лето где то рядом ходит дойти не может
<Antiban> юпитер у нас дожди лето где то рядом ходит дойти не может
<go8765432> или хотябы где его конфиг лежит..
<Antiban> Кстати товарищи как просмотреть скрытые директории на сервере меня интересует команда. showmount -e показывает только одну директорию
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> man ls
<vdrandom> тебя интересуют ключи a, A.
<Antiban> ls не катит пробывал
<vdrandom> [Raiden], конфиги опенбокса не такие уж и сложные
<vdrandom> просто громоздкие
<go8765432> согласен
<go8765432> особенно если учесть что для 2ух из 3ёх есть гуй
<[Raiden]> Если ест ьгуи для быстрой настройки т онорм. Если нет , т оавтор не люил себя и людей
<[Raiden]> уж простите
<vdrandom> ну тут я спорить не буду :)
<vdrandom> интересно, есть ли что-нибудь, не уступающее по гибкости? :)
<Antiban> Есть
<vdrandom> ?
<Antiban> Алина Кабаева
<Antiban> Алина Кабаева
<vdrandom> лол
<[Raiden]> kwin
<vdrandom> лол
<[Raiden]> да и компиз пожалуй имеет столько вариантов правил для окон, что мог бы поспорить с опенбоксом
<vdrandom> квин и меню по тычку кнопками мыши на свободное пространство менюшки показывает?
<[Raiden]> Хм
<vdrandom> ага. :) И компиз не показывает
<[Raiden]> а вот удивишся
<[Raiden]> есть придблуда для компиза что бы сделать такое меню
<[Raiden]> вот в квине незнаю
<[Raiden]> compiz-deskmenu
<[Raiden]> оно кстати не нужно. меню с программами нужно для редкой фигни. А частое надо пускать либо хоткеями , либоа лаунчерами на панели.
<[Raiden]> имхо )
<[Raiden]> или даже с дока типа макосного
<vdrandom> мне между окнами переключаться иногда надо
<vdrandom> по тычку вываливается список открытых окон
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> в квине это есть
<vdrandom> в квине это по мидклику вроде
<vdrandom> а мне по лефтклику нужно :)
<[Raiden]> а там настройки есть )
<vdrandom> хотя идея неплохая, да
<vdrandom> квин хороший
<vdrandom> а что-нибудь, не тянущее за собой половину кед?
<[Raiden]> Хм, вот по легкости у опенбокса в конкурентах только другие боксты :)
<vdrandom> эх :)
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны.. Эелезо то какое?
<vdrandom> флукс хорош, только не показывает окошко с иконками при переключении окон
<vdrandom> железо потянет распоследний компиз со всеми свистелками :)
<[Raiden]> Если железо позволяет не думать о минимализме...
<[Raiden]> то зачем он
<vdrandom> не знаю. Я попробовал на кедах посидеть, на третьегноме
<vdrandom> на второгноме какое-то время пробовал
<vdrandom> не торт :)
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<[Raiden]> Может пройдет.
<[Raiden]> Я в свое время много времени уделил icewm
<vdrandom> сестре с матерью кеды поставил. :) на сусе
<vdrandom> айс приятный, да
<vdrandom> я когда впервые за дебиан сел, сначала его освоил
<[Raiden]> пойду отдыхать
<vdrandom> вмейкер ещё годный был
<freed0m> Может кто знает как в xubuntu выводить ярлыки приложений на раб стол?
<Aceler> freed0m: перетащить из меню
<vdrandom> freed0m, проверь настройки, если не ошибаюсь, оконного менеджера
<vdrandom> вполне возможно, что у тебя отключены иконки на десктопе
<freed0m> спс. ща посмотрю.
 * Aceler думает, что с выходом 11.04 Xubuntu получила резкий приток пользователей…
<freed0m> у меня 10.10
<Aceler> freed0m: если иконок нет совсем — в диспетчере настроек есть пункт рабочий стол, а там закладка значки
<Nor8> Aceler Правильно думает
<Aceler> freed0m: а, тогда отставить мою последнюю инструкцию, в 10.10 сильно предыдущая версия XFCE
<vdrandom> Aceler, оно почти не изменялось в плане настроек уже года два или три
<Aceler> vdrandom: она вообще не изменялась года два или три :)
<Aceler> Пока не вышла 4.8 в феврале этого года.
<vdrandom> 4.8 тоже не сильно отличается
<vdrandom> ну, конфигурялка немного другая
<vdrandom> в остальном всё то же самое :)
<Aceler> Ну дык.
<Aceler> И автозапуск также глючик…
<vdrandom> э? с какой стороны?
<vdrandom> сколько им не пользовался, у меня ничего не глючило
<Aceler> со стороны управления сессиями и некоторой нелюбовью к избранным программам
<Philipp2007> Наверное после выходя 11.10 окончательно с ubuntu сбегут? Гнома там больше не ожидается вроде?
<vdrandom> Philipp2007, а что там будет-то?
<Aceler> vdrandom: Clementine в автозапуске не автозапускается, к примеру.
<Philipp2007> Unity вроде бы все? или они все таки оставят классический гном?
<vdrandom> Philipp2007, Unity=Gnome2+Compiz
<vdrandom> с плагином для компиза
<Aceler> И gnote запускается не в трее, а какприложение. А если включить сохранение сессии — получишь два-три пиджина, два скайпа…
<vdrandom> юнити - это просто расположение окон по сути
<Aceler> И периодически отваливающийся xfwm4…
<vdrandom> какой-то кривой в этой вашей хубунте хфсе.
<Aceler> А, это запросто. Там гном тоже не совсем вменяемый
<Philipp2007> "Разработчики подтвердили, что классический рабочий стол GNOME больше не будет поставляться по умолчанию в составе Ubuntu CD"  вот это меня смушает в планах на 11.10
<vdrandom> классический рабочий стол gnome уже и разработчиками gnome не поддерживается
<vdrandom> не то что каноникалом лол
<KyuuBe> я уже на кеды переехал
<KyuuBe> гном больше не нужен
<Aceler> Ну кеды в убунте всегда были очень весело собраны…
<KyuuBe> пока все ок
<KyuuBe> но подохреваю. что скоро совсем с убунты перееду
<KyuuBe> *подозреваю
<Philipp2007> Не. Я что то кеды не очень.  xfce тоже вариант. а так наверное лучше mint  правда они вроде 3 гном хотят
<KyuuBe> я тоже кеды не любил и не понимал, но из-за планов на 11.10, третьего гнома и юнити решил пора делать ноги
<Philipp2007> У меня стоит openSuse с кедами но что то пока не очень хочеться туда залазить. Все так неудобно сделано.
<Nor8> Кеды вполне нормальный заменитель, тем более, что гном, смотрю, не хотят нормально развивать
<Aceler> В кедах мне очень не нравится dolphin, из-за неправильно построенного юзабилити. А пока что альтернативных менеджеров под него нет
<vdrandom> эм
<Nor8> Aceler: Так его настоить можно
<Aceler> Philipp2007: при переходе на любое новое DE надо привыкать к новому HIG.
<vdrandom> а по-моему дельфин офигенен как раз
<Nor8> настроить
<Aceler> Nor8: нет
<Aceler> Точнее, основную идею — непоказываемые зоны выделения значков — она не настраивается
<vdrandom> лучшее из четверокед на мой вкус - окулар, дельфин и к3б
<go8765432> для хубунты отдесльный гконф?
<go8765432> *отдельный
<vdrandom> go8765432, xfce не использует gconf
<Aceler> go8765432: там xconf
<vdrandom> точнее, софт для xfce его не использует :)
<Nor8> Aceler: Единственное, что в кедах не понравилось, ограниченный размер корзины. Так и не нашел, где объем увеличить можно
<Philipp2007> Мне тоже Dolphine как то не очень понравился. Хотя так и не понял почему.
<vdrandom> корзина
<KyuuBe> Nor8: все настраивается
<vdrandom> что это такое? О_о
<Nor8> KyuuBe: Не нашел, хотя и не искал особо
<go8765432> а чё я его не могу найти в синаптике?О
<vdrandom> go8765432, вполне возможно, что в убунте он идёт в комплекте со всем остальным
<vdrandom> попробуй так запустить xfconf
<Nor8>  Я бы вообще перешел на роллинг-релиз, если бы был подходящий
<Aceler> Nor8: mint-xfce ждёт тебя! )
<Nor8> Aceler: Там версия ядра какая?
<vdrandom> Nor8, а чем тебе не арчик?
<Aceler> Ну можно из PPA поставить 38
<go8765432>  xfconf есть. в синаптике показывает что он установлен, но из консоли не запускается. пишет что не нашло
<Aceler> А в оригинале там, по-моему, 32
<Nor8> vdrandom: Да я с арчем плохо знаком, а учить команды лень
<Aceler> go8765432: если у тебя 11.04, то это будет xfce4-settings-helper
<vdrandom> Nor8, эмм. какие команды? pacman, makepkg
<XuMuK> Nor8, какие комманды? там тоже самое всё)
<vdrandom> в остальном всё то же самое
<vdrandom> даже проще, с rc.conf :)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну прям тоже самое
<Aceler> Отставить рекламу арча на канале.
<XuMuK> vdrandom, про йогурт забыл)
<go8765432> Failed to connect to session manager: Не удалось подключиться к менеджеру сеансов: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined
<vdrandom> XuMuK, я им не пользуюсь
<Aceler> go8765432: ну ещё бы.
<go8765432> вылезти из бокса?
<vdrandom> XuMuK, у меня slurpy и aurget
<Aceler> go8765432: нет, тебе ещё xfce4-session нужно запустить
<Nor8> Вообщем, подождем до 11.10, а там может что-нибудь и слепят нормальное из роллингов
 * Aceler теперь официально дуалбутчик. Основная система Ubuntu 10.04, в дуалбуте XFCE 11.04 :)
<Aceler> В смысле Xubuntu
<Nor8> Aceler Хубунту поставь и прикрути гном минимал, тоже будет норм
<go8765432> а если у меня удалён был хубунту-десктоп-это ничё?
<Aceler> Nor8: а зачем?
<Aceler> go8765432: ничё, это метапакет.
<Nor8> Aceler: А зачем дуалбут?
<go8765432> я поставил дестоп-сейчас пишет xfce4-settings-helper: Another instance is already running. Leaving...
<Philipp2007> в хубунту 11.04 так и остался mousepad? gedit не воткнули или еще какую замену?
<Aceler> Nor8: а, я в xubuntu эксперименты всякие ставлю…
<Aceler> Philipp2007: нет
<Aceler> Philipp2007: вернее, тем и mousepad и squeeze
<Nor8> Aceler: Ясно, на мой взгляд единственная из 11-ой серии до ума доведенная ось )))
<Aceler> Philipp2007: ой, какой нафиг squeeze, это я попутал
<artus> XuMuK, ну че там?
<XuMuK> artus, Classic_Server_CS_1_6_Linux.rar49.6 kB/s - 317 MB of 350 MB, 11 mins left
<XuMuK> осталось сдецл)
<Nor8> XuMuK: )))
<artus> уря
<Nor8> XuMuK: Запусти сорс дедикайтед и не ломай голову))
<Philipp2007> В контров что ли зарубитсья решили?
<XuMuK> Nor8, сорс идёт лесом
<go8765432> так чё делать с xfce4-settings-helper: Another instance is already running. Leaving...
<XuMuK> go8765432, убить тот, который уже запущен, или сразу его и юзать
<artus> убить
<Philipp2007> LightDM еще какой то хотят добавить. кто нить уже сталкивался?
<artus> толку тебе с неработающего то )
<XuMuK> artus, ещё 8 мб)
<Nor8> XuMuK: С китайского сервера качаешь? ))))
<XuMuK> правда потом его надо будет пихать на сервер)
<XuMuK> Nor8, нет, с рапиды бесплатно
<go8765432> ладн. начнём с начала... как мне запустить  xfconf?
<go8765432> xfce4-settings-helper пишет то  Не удалось подключиться к менеджеру сеансов: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined а когда запускаю  xfce4-session то xfce4-settings-helper: Another instance is already running. Leaving...
<go8765432> ну.... подскажите плиз)
<XuMuK> go8765432, ps aux | grep -v grep | grep xfce
<XuMuK> чо выдает?
<go8765432> 1000     28479  0.0  0.9 257948  9956 ?        Ssl  Jun06   0:00 xfce4-volumed
<go8765432> 1000     28485  0.0  0.2   4100  2048 ?        S    Jun06   0:00 /usr/lib/xfce4/xfconf/xfconfd
<go8765432> 1000     28496  0.0  1.0  78624 10448 ?        S    Jun06   0:00 /usr/lib/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd
<go8765432> всё
<XuMuK> go8765432, sudo kill -15 28479
<go8765432> а что я килаю?
<XuMuK> go8765432, sudo kill -15 28485
<go8765432> XuMuK, сделал,что дальше?
<go8765432> нет не сделал)
<artus> а дальше rm -rf
<go8765432> XuMuK, сделал. всё равно xfce4-settings-helper: Another instance is already running. Leaving...
<XuMuK> значит сокет занят, ищи и убивай
<go8765432> XuMuK, сделал killall xfce4-settings-helper . стало писать Failed to connect to session manager: Не удалось подключиться к менеджеру сеансов: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined
<XuMuK> SESSION_MANAGER environment    │ Ivan_The_
<XuMuK> SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined  - переведи
<go8765432> не может распознать окружение?
<XuMuK> она не объявлена
<XuMuK> что то наподобие export SESSION_MANAGER="xfce-session"
<XuMuK> или чо то такое
<go8765432> я в целом ... хочу посмотреть в конфиге иксбокса настроики нотифайки.... может мне  xfconf и не нужен?
<XuMuK> я хз, ибо не помню
<go8765432> те настройки котрые есть в гуе - мне мало
<Escsun> xfconf
<Escsun> нужен
<Escsun> без него никак)
<Escsun> важная библиотека для хфсе в целом
<go8765432> ну и как его запустиь?
<Escsun> кого?
<Escsun> хфсе ?
<go8765432> xfconf
<go8765432> это аналог гконфа я так понял?
<Escsun> а зачем его запускать то
<Escsun> о боже это подделие еще кому то надо О_о
<Escsun> хотя оно надо)
<Escsun> xfconf вообще за другие дела отвечает )
<Escsun> можешь даже не копать в его сторону
<go8765432> а в какую копать ?
<go8765432> где может быть конфиг xface4-notifyd ?
<go8765432> Escsun, ?
<Escsun> go8765432, а что именно надо
<Escsun> хотя на крысе давно не работал лишь тунар использую )
<go8765432>  xface4-notifyd  сделать фиксированным как notification-daemon
<go8765432> а то при смене звука хоткеем - у меня целая лента нотифаек выскакивает
<Escsun> как бы тебе сказать
<Escsun> у тебя включен
<Escsun> демон
<Escsun> он кроет крысячий демон
<Escsun> вместе они не существуют ..
<go8765432> ты о чём?
<Escsun> при том
<Escsun> что notification-daemon и xfce4-notifyd 2 разных нотификатора
<go8765432> они конфликтуют - ставишь один - изза зависимостей удаляется другой и наоборот. можно поставить или тот или тот
<go8765432> 2 срфзу -- не выйдет поставить
<go8765432> *сразу
<Escsun> ну у меня все выходит ))
<Escsun> я так и не понял чего ты хочешь добиться
<inkvizitor68sl> уф
<Escsun> убрать прозрачность ?)
<inkvizitor68sl> а чой то я оп*
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, хз, уснул на клаве мб?)
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, скастовал в целях безопасности ))
<artus> лунатег)
<inkvizitor68sl> на моей клаве при всем желании не уснешь
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, да кто тебя знает)
<inkvizitor68sl> голова не умещается хД
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, правильно уснул на 1 сек встал и оп))
<go8765432> Escsun, хочу что бы было так http://img862.imageshack.us/i/3020.png/  а не так http://img98.imageshack.us/i/3023.png/ но с той темой что во втором скрине  (первый скрин демон-нотификэйшн, второй скрин- иксфэйс-нотифайд, )
<Escsun> go8765432, ты меня скоро так убьешь )
<Escsun> go8765432, давай тему gtk
<artus> go8765432, религия не позволяет адекватным хостингом для картинок пользоватцо?
<go8765432> artus, что значит адекватный хостинг и чем тебе этот не нравится?
<go8765432> Escsun, что ты имел в виду ?
<go8765432> название тему?
<go8765432> *темы
<Escsun> go8765432, тему gtk что бы я тебе сделал цвета ..
<artus> а ты разницу между оригинальниы *.png и непонятно чем сжатым непонятнодо какого размера и чтоб посмотреть оригинал надыть еще че нить клацать, разрешать скрипты и тд, не замечаеш?
<Escsun> + еще левая ссылка которую у меня блочит)
<go8765432> artus, это встроени в шаттер...
<go8765432> всё вопросы к разрабам)
<go8765432> Escsun, где взять файл темы?
<XuMuK> ну потом не хнычь, что твои картинки игнорят
<Escsun> go8765432, где угодно )
<delorian> посоветуйте консольный редактор
<artus> с таким отношением чую ты щас пойдеш к разрабам нотификатора )
<XuMuK> delorian, nano, ed, joe, vi
<delorian> спасип
<go8765432> я перед тем как запостить картинку- проверил у себя в браузере - она открылась...
<Escsun> go8765432, обычно они в ~/.themes
<XuMuK> перед тем как юзать ви - почитай инструкцию)
<Escsun> go8765432, ну или /usr/share/themes/твоя_тема
<artus> go8765432, они все открываютцо, вопрос тольк ов том как
<Escsun> XuMuK, ахаха )
<XuMuK> а то чтобы из него выйти придецо комп ребутить)
<Escsun> XuMuK, жесткая вещь)
<Escsun> XuMuK, особенно 1-й раз не знал как выйти )
<Escsun> XuMuK, благо дело tty много)
<XuMuK> Escsun, не ты первый и не ты последний)
<go8765432> Escsun, как тебе скинут её?
<Escsun> go8765432, на rghost.net залей архив
<go8765432> Escsun, http://rghost.ru/9703211
<Escsun> большие же теы)
<Escsun> темы*
<Escsun> у меня в 2 кб))
<go8765432> artus, да... с шатером я напорол тоже... не тот линк дал... надо было не короткий урл давать а прямой линк - типа http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4614/3023.png . этот по идее норм открыться должен
<go8765432> без скриптов
<artus> go8765432, ну вот это да, другое дело )
<XuMuK> ну
<XuMuK> а то было - война и мир
<artus> go8765432, просто по первый ммылкам у этого хостера убитцо можно пока глянеш на оригинал
<XuMuK> artus, http://itmages.ru/image/view/206184/e3847807
<XuMuK> похож сёня уже не судьба))
<artus> ))
<XuMuK> artus, 2% 8976KB  73.1KB/s 1:19:38 ETA
<XuMuK> artus, но я по архиву полазил и, судя по всему, мы были где то ооочень близко))
<artus> ога, истна гдето рядо )
<artus> *м
<XuMuK>  а кто нить вкурсе как вот такое исправить?
<XuMuK> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/7655/screenshot4v.png
<XuMuK> artus, хотел на английском канале спросить, но меня там перманентно забанили))
<XuMuK> потому и залил на тот хостинг)
<XuMuK> никто?
<Cat1> привет всем, во глюк какой прикольный в эмпати. В строке не мог написать ничего длиннее строки. чудеса
<Cat1> само разродилось исправилось
<artus> эмпати в топку )
<Cat1> так оно родное же, как это в топку
<Cat1> какого же его воткнули тогда ))
<Cat1> в убунту по умолчанию
<artus> сие есть тайна покрытая мраком)
<delorian> кто на Питоне пишет?
<KyuuBe> XuMuK: тотем? в настройках движки поравь, контраста и цветности
<KyuuBe> не помню уже толком
<KyuuBe> там один из них по дефолту не правильно ставится
<KyuuBe> все на середину и готово
<go8765432> XuMuK, тебе зелёное лицо не нравится?
<go8765432> Cat1, мне нравится эмпати. только не нравится её тупая привязка к seahorse которую я отпилить никак не могу...
<Cat1> мне для жабы она подходит, удобно, вот только этот косяк с печатанием в ирке. Вот опять пишу а он у меня расширяется до бесконечноси))
<artus> жуть то какая , для жаби и ирки использовать емпати
<Cat1> да лень уже менять, стоит и работает же
<Cat1> главное вот слова в строку не умещаются и только в ирке
<Cat1> ограничивает она мой базар чтоли
<Cat1> ))
<go8765432> сфе
<go8765432> Cat1, попробуй обновить до новой
<delorian> go8765432: ну что решил что то с нотифиером(темы)?
<go8765432> нет
<delorian> целый день продолбался)
<Cat1> кстати только что были обновления и слетали дрова, разрешение в консоли . Переставлял, может с этим связано , с обновлениями
<go8765432> хз
<Cat1> да ладно  , твиттер короче у меня какой то, короткими фразами общаться нужно
<Cat1> по крайней мере до края монитора можно писать легко
<go8765432> а в Leafpad нельзя тему фона отличную от гтка поставить и подсветки всякие?
<Escsun> go8765432, погоди тут собака куда глубже зарыта чем я думал
<Escsun> go8765432, тут проблема глубже ..
<go8765432> Escsun, только начал писать тебе...)
<Escsun> go8765432, да сорри тему тестил но оказалось еще глубже )
<Escsun> go8765432, дошло до того что notification-properties вообще не рабочая прога)
<Escsun> go8765432, она ничего не делает совершенно ))
<go8765432> Escsun, ровно как и настройка нотифая икфеса
<Escsun> go8765432, да весело без пол литра не обойтись )
<go8765432> Escsun, если чё - вот сюда напиши http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=155485.new#new
<go8765432> а я валю спать
<go8765432> спс за помощь)
<Escsun> go8765432, да тут исходный код ломать ))
<Escsun> go8765432, никак иначе)
<go8765432> ну тогда фиг с ним
<Escsun> go8765432, ужас стока кода, а такой мелкой функции нету)
<go8765432> всё-равно спс)
<Escsun> go8765432, да я сделать попробую ))
<delorian> всем пока, пошел спать
<XuMuK> пока
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-07
<skai> че как?
<bernard___> hello, I need to restore mysql database from OS image. What I did: created new database, stopped mysql, copied failes from my backup into /var/lib/mysql/{db_backup}, started mysql, now if a run show tables; it shows me all tables, but if I want to select from table it writes that:table doesn't exists. Please any ideas ?
<CARCASS> bernard___: please type /join #ubuntu to enter English-speaking channel. Currently you're on Russian channel and i'm not sure if someone's able to produce a correct answer :)
<bernard___> izvinajus
<CARCASS> govorish po russki, bernard___ ?
<bernard___> da
<bernard___> prosto snacala napisal na #ubuntu kanale
<bernard___> no tam ne kto ne otvetil
<bernard___> reshil u nashix rebjat
<bernard___> uznat
<CARCASS> prosto podojdi, tebe otvetjat
<bernard___> kuda podojti ?
<bernard___> :)
<CARCASS> подожди говорю )
<bernard___> ok spasib, budu zdat i googlit'
<skai> !translit > bernard___
<ubuntuhelp> bernard___, please see my private message
<CARCASS> bernard___: я бы посоветовал обеспечить одинаковость версий mysql при восстановлении старых таблиц в новую базу
<ufo_xx> всем привет
<CARCASS> ufo_xx: привет
<User909[web]> привет всем
<CARCASS> User909[web]: привет
<skai> XuMuK:
<User909[web]> ребята подскажите что то не хотит нотик грузиться окошко с убунту крутиться и всё (
<CARCASS> User909[web]: если на гарантии и убунту стояло "с завода", тащи в сервис
<User909[web]> <CARCASS> да нет не стояла )
<CARCASS> эх, а какая маза была от тебя отделаться сразу :)
<CARCASS> User909[web]: наверное, нужно прежде всего исключить проблемы с жестким диском
<User909[web]> да не получилось как сделать там тестик что бы она сама себя потестила
<CARCASS> User909[web]: грузани ноут с установочного диска убунту по варианту "запустить без установки", открывай там GParted и прогоняй проверку на ошибки
<User909[web]> ок
<User909[web]> вот и отделалисЬ )
<CARCASS> да, на часок уж точно )
<CARCASS> User909[web]: свежеустановленная убунта не хочет загружаться или уже проработала на ноуте какое-то время?
<User909[web]> <CARCASS> да мне девушка принесла что то там залючило в убунте она решила переставить а что и как я не знаю даже не знаю нужно ей с него чего
<CARCASS> может, у девушки поинтересоваться?)
<User909[web]> <CARCASS> да хз где девушка тут только мама её )
<CARCASS> а то из-под livecd загрузимшись скинул бы важные файлы на флэшку да начисто переустановил бы ОС
<CARCASS> сразу как-то настораживает, что она сама переустанавливала )
<User909[web]> <CARCASS> качаеться )))
<User909[web]> лайф сд
<User909[web]> думаю что может ничего как то и не остаться ))))
<CARCASS> User909[web]: если при включении ноута тебе grub не предлагает выбрать старую ОС и свежеустановленную, то наверняка барышня всё старое затёрла при переустановке
<CARCASS> к гадалке не ходи
<User909[web]> он только предложил проверить )) диск
<CARCASS> обычно и не предлагает даже, сразу пишет "filesystem checks are in progress"
<User909[web]> <CARCASS> что то типо того написал
<CARCASS> угу, и там порой долго ждать приходится, пока проверка не завершится. Прогресс в процентах должно было при этом показывать
<User909[web]> да это прошло
<User909[web]> а потом окошко убунту с точечками ))) с 5 точками они прошли и всё (
<User909[web]> и стоят не двигаються
<User909[web]> как можно посмотреть что она делает в консольки или как там это называеться
<rayzer90> Люди добрые подскажите, почему у меня при перезагрузке системы жесткие диски не работают и пока вручную через файловый менеджер не зайдешь, они не включаются? =) как сделать чтобы при включении системы жесткие диски уже работали =)
<volgruk> пропиши монтирование в fstab
<rayzer90> спс
<rayzer90> Еще один вопрос, при включении системы у меня список выбора ядер и прочего, как нибудь можно ненужные списки ядер убрать оттуда?)) А то напрягает... По умолчанию выбрано не то ядро которое надо, и если отходишь куда-то то выбирается другое ядро, а не то коÑ
<Infra_3600> rayzer90, codepage
<ck80> rayzer90 поставьте приложение ubuntu-tweak, там есть возможность почистить ядра
<dcromster> Добрых суток!
<vdrandom> добрых
<dcromster> Пользуюсь Thunderbird, но есть глюк: иногда что-то в ней случается  и не хочет вводить цифры при написании текста письма. Есть решение этой проблемы?
<Amblnb> ck80: Там не только ядра
<skai> Amblnb: убунту твик может чистить только ядра
<Amblnb> skai: и настройки и ставить проги и устанавливать репозитории и обновлять и дополнительные настройки системы есть
<skai> !ubuntu-tweak | Amblnb
<ubuntuhelp> Amblnb: Программа, предназначенная для тонкой настройки параметров операционной системы Ubuntu Linux и рабочего стола Gnome. Подробней http://goo.gl/MgKHy
<Amblnb> skai: ну и где я ошибся?
<skai> Amblnb: посмотри на адрес страницы.ты ошибся в том, что рассказываешь это мне:)
<Amblnb> "[20112107|10:21.37] <skai> Amblnb: убунту твик может чистить только ядра" Да вроде бы нет
<skai> Amblnb: ну да.она может чистить только ядра, не затрагивая других пакетов
<skai> в пунктах пакаж клинер и кернел клинер
<skai> может в пакаж ядра сносить вместе со всем.а может чисто ядра отдельным пунктом
<Amblnb> skai: Ну там просто разделено всё это на отдельные группы
<skai> но я к тому, что про http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/05/ubuntu-tweak.html эту ссылку мне рассказывать что в ней написано о возможностях проги - слегка излишне:)
<sharikoff> аааа
<sharikoff> не ждали?
<skai> sharikoff: Оо
<sharikoff> а я пришел
 * skai испуганно спрятался под стулом
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: ждали, ждали
 * sharikoff выуживает skai за ушко из под стула
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, q
<skai> айайайайайай
<skai> ну мяяяяяяям
<skai> я ж ниче не сделал
<skai> это колька
<inkvizitor68sl> ? sharikoff ку
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду проверять свою вторую карточку)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо в ребут
<inkvizitor68sl> так я и знал
<inkvizitor68sl> фигу
<skai> а ты думал
<skai> эт вам не хухры мухрать
<inkvizitor68sl> но всё прозаично - дрова на нвидию не зацепились
<skai> а нувье?
<inkvizitor68sl> не будут с бамблби работать
<skai> попа
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<skai> но в кс или кваку с нами играть можно и на невидии с комфортом
<skai> *штеуде
<inkvizitor68sl> надо бы 2 рушки какие-нибудь зарегать
<skai> какие?
<skai> и нафига?
<inkvizitor68sl> халява жеж
<skai> хммм
<skai> халявка?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> от регру купоны
<skai> а ченить типо falkorr.ru есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<inkvizitor68sl> но я уже кажется придумал, какие купить =)
<skai> купончика свободного не будет?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> посмотрим
<skai> чай не инвайт на хабре:)купончик то проще:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну конечно, проще
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: http://habrahabr.ru/company/regru/blog/117022/
<inkvizitor68sl> вот там я 3 урвал
<skai> хоть какая то польза от хабра?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> и в прошлом конкурсе я уних 2 домен скушал
<rapidsp> блин а НМ статический ИП ваще чтоле не может?
<skai> может
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, попробуй
<rapidsp> ага, после apt-get remove network-manager может :)
<skai> вообще то и до
<rapidsp> блин ну не в одной инсталляции не могу обойтись без этой волшебной команды
<skai> иль батенька не осилил кнопоську нажать, чтобы выбрать вместо дхцп - ручное заполнение?
<rapidsp> как консолька к НМ относицца?
<skai> nmcli есть
<skai> тьсдш сщт рудз
<SergeyIT> !рудз
<jham> !roots
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='roots'
<skai> ниче вы в рудзе не понимаете:)
<rapidsp> нафик какойто nmcli, если уж нормальный interfaces есть...
<skai> я хз.ты захотел
<rapidsp> хотел почестному :)
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, это как?
<rapidsp> через НМ
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, так работает...
<rapidsp> наверн НМ меня не любит :)
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, тебе виднее )
 * SergeyIT заметил, стоит что либо ляпнуть и тишина в канале (
<progerins> Установил unrar, открываю архив запароленый, ввожу пароль и снова пароль просит и так далее, что делать?
<Henoxek> вспоминать пароль )
<yurau> progerins: попробывать в винде, пропобывать 7zip, взломать пароль
<DenSpirit> где в убунту прописывается путь монтирования флешек(/media) ?
<progerins> Henoxek, я пароль помню
<Henoxek> значит возможно баг в софте
<Henoxek> запароленные рары - зло
<yurau> Henoxek: возможно старая версия унрара
<Henoxek> в убунте?
<yurau> да. попробуй установить просто rar
<Henoxek> он вышел уже
<Henoxek> это progerins'у надо открыть архив
<XuMuK> ку
<Henoxek> DenSpirit возможно в gconf, /system/storage/volumes/_org_freedesktop_Hal_devices_voume_uuid_*/mount_point
<Henoxek> хз как сейчас, но когда-то так было
<[v-8]_jupiter> !images
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<xoveax> Доброго дня! Есть ли возможность сохранять фокус в  при переключении раб.столов? К примеру, фокус находится в prog1 на одном раб.столе, при переходе на другой раб.стол фокус перемещается в prog2, а при возвращении к первому раб.столу фокус оказался бы опять
<xoveax> на prog1
<DenSpirit> Henoxek после gconf запятая это надо так?
<Henoxek> o.O нет
<Henoxek> gconf-editor это что-то типа вендоподобного реестра
<delorian> всем привет
<DenSpirit> Henoxek там уже нету /storage
<Kinder-Pingvi> delorian: уу) Мартин МакФлай и Док Емет Браун! :)
<Chekist> всем привет
<delorian> Kinder-Pingvi: да
<delorian> привет
<Chekist> кто мне может помочь с wget?
<Kinder-Pingvi> delorian: на ник твой посмотрел и вспомнил свое детство)
<Kinder-Pingvi> Chekist: а что с ним не так7
<Chekist> да с ним все так, просто никак не могу скачать файлы
<delorian> Kinder-Pingvi: и я
<Chekist> вот есть ссылка http://tvoyapenza.ru/photoreports/other/miss_gratsiya_19_03/ мне нужно загрузить все фотки с нее
<Chekist> как это сделать?
<Kinder-Pingvi> Chekist: wget [файл]
<Chekist> в ссылке нет явного указания на файл
<XuMuK> просто wget ссылка
<Kinder-Pingvi> счас посмотрю какие опции есть )
<Chekist> когда нажимаешь на фото оно просто увеличивается и все, типа как Вконтакте просмотр фото
<delorian> wget -r -l 10 http://example.org/ -o log
<XuMuK> правая кнопка, копировать ссыль и её в вгет
<delorian> нет, не то
<Chekist> XuMuK, так он просто сохраняет html страницы, а мне нужны чистые jpg
<XuMuK> Chekist, так ты тыкай правой кнопкой на фотках, а не на странице
<delorian> wget -r --no-parent http://example.org/~luzer/my-archive/
<delorian> попробуй вот это
<delorian> должно подойти
<Chekist> да так я делал, но говорю он сохраняет их как страницы html, а мне надо ятобы были директории с фотками
<Kinder-Pingvi> Chekist: wget -r -l 10 http://tvoyapenza.ru/photoreports/other/miss_gratsiya_19_03/ -o log
<Kinder-Pingvi> только он сохранит весь сайт полностью )))
<Chekist> ого
<delorian> да, а потом просто вытащить все jpgи готово
<Kinder-Pingvi> delorian: я вот ради чистоты эксперимента сейваю)
<Kinder-Pingvi> уже 150мб с сайта стянуло и продолжает стягивать )))
<delorian> и я сейчас))
<Chekist> wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.gif http://www.server.com/dir/
<Chekist> я это попробовал))
<Chekist> 15 метров скачал уже
<Kinder-Pingvi> только тебе jpeg надо)
<Chekist> ага, ну эт я поменял
<Kinder-Pingvi> уже 230мб стянуло)
<delorian> все фотки)))
<Chekist> блин качается вроде в папку tvoyzpenza.ru а там только одна пака с одной фоткой, а в свойствах папки написано 15 Мб)))
<Chekist> где файлы блин))
<SergeyIT> не воруй!!!
<Chekist> куда файлы делись??
<Chekist> нету их нигде
<Kinder-Pingvi> какой софтиной pulse autio можно настраивать? я вот подключил микрофон.. но в скайпе что-то не слышно его)
<Kinder-Pingvi> Chekist: они обычно скачиваются туда, какова директория текущая стояла, когда ты запускал команду
<delorian> Kinder-Pingvi: у тебя gnome
<Kinder-Pingvi> delorian: КДЕ
<delorian> посмотри в параметрах звука, и убери в скайпе, авторегулеровка мика
<Chekist> народ, серьезно не показывает файлы!!!!!!
<delorian> у меня показывает
<delorian> я вот качаю сейчас
<Chekist> а у меня только увеличивается размер папки и все
<delorian> я в мс смотрю
<Chekist> эээмм..где?
<rapidsp> vblyfqn rjvfylth yfdthy
<rapidsp> миднайт командер
<DenSpirit> есть ли спец дрова на creative x-fi extreme gamer для убунту 11.04&
<DenSpirit> ?
<Chekist> аааа..я через наутилус
<DenSpirit> а то нашел у креатива исходники для линукса, там нет configure и в #include есть модули, которых в архиве с исходниками нет
<Escsun> Привет всем
<delorian> привет
<progerins> Что такое Ffmpeg?
<Chekist> delorian, а это правильно что у меня в терминале ничего кроме wget -r -l 10 http://tvoyapenza.ru/photoreports/other/miss_gratsiya_19_03/ -o log не отображается
<delorian> у тебя оно в лог выводиться
<delorian> если убрать -о log, то будет нормально
<Chekist> понятно))
<Chekist> через Tux Commander все видно...странно как-то...
<DenSpirit> Еще раз
<DenSpirit> а то нашел у креатива исходники для линукса, там нет configure и в #include есть модули, которых в архиве с исходниками нет
<DenSpirit> убунту повисла ><
<Escsun> DenSpirit, намертво что ль?
<DenSpirit> Escsun, пришлось к кнопке тянуться
<progerins> Что такое Ffmpeg?
<Chekist> набор библиотек для конвертации аудио и видео
<AlbertR|alt> Подскажите, у меня на веб странице есть линк на svn репозиторий, где надо прописать в настройках чтоб при нажатии на этот линк он автоматических запускал связанную программу?
<DenSpirit> опять повис
<delorian> в браузере где то
<DenSpirit> на клавиатуру и мышь не реагирует совсем
<DenSpirit> курсор не мигает
<DenSpirit> словно система останавливается и все
<DenSpirit> даже в другие консоли (Ctrl alt f1) не пускает
<DenSpirit> через некоторое время после запуска vlc
<skai> ну так
<skai> ты что ждал
<skai> это влц
<DenSpirit> и?
<skai> и ничего
<skai> обычная утечка памяти
<skai> бага
<DenSpirit> вчера сидел полфильма посмотрел и порядок
<DenSpirit> он в ирц ничего не кидает на автомате случаем?
<DenSpirit> с тотемом все в порядке
<DenSpirit> почему то
<ufo_xx> скайп у всех работает под линуксом?
<DenSpirit> как в Pidgin в irc адресовывать сообщение определенному юзеру без привата?
<DenSpirit> ник копировать?
<only_you> ник с двомя точками
<DenSpirit> only_you: так?
<SergeyIT> DenSpirit, а alt+SysRq+ r e i s u b - страбатывает?
<only_you> да
<Escsun> SergeyIT, ку)
<Escsun> SergeyIT, сегодня пол ночи копался в исходниках notify-osd ))
<SergeyIT> Escsun, здорово
<SergeyIT> Escsun, а зачем?
<Escsun> SergeyIT, и чего смог добиться наконец то нормальный нотификатор
<DenSpirit> SergeyIT: SysRq это что за кнопка? которая Super, она же Win?
<Escsun> SergeyIT, а настроить теперь его можно))
<DenSpirit> only_you:а без набора или копирования можно быстро адресовать?
<only_you> DenSpirit> которая PrtSc вверху справа
<only_you> хз, я копирую)
<SergeyIT> Escsun, молодец - иногда проще написать, чем искать )
<Escsun> SergeyIT, ну там не так много бинарник на 9 кб стал больше0)
<SergeyIT> DenSpirit, это кнопка принт
<Escsun> SergeyIT, http://itmages.ru/image/view/206333/d45d825b
<Escsun> SergeyIT, вот чего добился там можно менять цвет шрифта, фона, размер шрифта, размер этого нотификатора )
<DenSpirit> SergeyIT: нашел надпись sysrq, аригато.
<DenSpirit> что даст это сочетание?сейчас не висю, не пробую
<Escsun> SergeyIT, можно делать круглые края, прозрачность и так далее)
<SergeyIT> Escsun, авторам слей код, может встроят
<only_you> Escsun: красиво
<Escsun> only_you, спс)
<Escsun> SergeyIT, так же положение на оси x,y что не мало важно если вм ..
<progerins> Установил сервак с помощью этой команды sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql phpmyadmin Теперь хочу удалить его, как это сделать?
<V-Man> Доброго дня!
<V-Man> ПОдскажите, у кого то Skype работает?
<Escsun> progerins, так же само тока заменить install на remove
<ufo_xx> не работает
<only_you> скайп не нужен)
 * ufo_xx мелкософт мутит
<V-Man> ому как %)
<V-Man> кому как %)
<AndreX> приветы!
<Escsun> only_you, да кстати герои с поддержкой hd то есть разрешение можно поставить 1024х600 что для нетбука очень хорошо
<progerins> Escsun, в терминале удалился, а папки есть в системе
<Escsun> progerins, ну настройки ...
<Escsun> progerins, это уже вручную удаляй
<progerins> Escsun, а вообще есть программа для очистки мусора?
<DenSpirit> progerins:что под мусором понимается?
<Escsun> вот вот мусор может быть и нужный)
<progerins> DenSpirit, ненужные файлы, типа темповых
<progerins> ну как в винде есть очистка системы...
<novns> есть tmpwatch
<Escsun> progerins, темповые файлы сами удаляются )
<Escsun> progerins, после каждой перезагрузки системы .
<progerins> Escsun, не удаляется etc/apache2
<DenSpirit> progerins: чтобы выпилить вообще все, надо было sudo apt-get remove --purge делать
<Escsun> progerins, это не темповые файлы
<progerins> DenSpirit, а все это что?
<novns> почистить старые конфиги можно с помощью deborphan
<novns> или gtkorphan
<novns> там же можно избавиться от никем не требуемых библиотек
<novns> от циклических зависимостей, к сожалению, не помогает
<DenSpirit> progerins: просто --purge выпиливает еще и конфиги, и вроде деб пакеты из кэша вышвыривает
<DenSpirit> progerins: попробуй почисть /var/cache/apt/archives , там кэш загруженных пакетов хванится
<progerins> Все
<progerins> sudo apt-get autoremove вот это помогло
<novns> это не всё очистит
<novns> только явно ненужное
<progerins> У меня там 250 пакетов deb :-D
<progerins> Все удалять?
<novns> вам жить, чо
<Chekist> а как в wget возобновить потом загрузку, если мне например сейчас надо прервать ее??
<novns> Chekist, wget -c
<Escsun> Chekist, wget -c /
<Escsun> без / )
<Chekist> это для возобновления, да?)
<novns> нет, конечно
<Chekist> или это так надо прерывать загрузку чтобы можно было ее потом восстановить
<DenSpirit> progerins: это загруженные пакеты
<novns> это для отправки отчёта в ЦРУ
<progerins> Все, все стер ))
<novns> а прерывать - ак обычно, ctrl+c
<progerins> Спасибо, теперь буду знать как ненужное дерьмо чистить :-D
<DenSpirit> progerins: у меня 300. если удалишь,он в следующий раз все опять загружать с инета будет
<progerins> Знаю, лучше пусть с инета грузит
<DenSpirit> progerins:при установке пиложений
<DenSpirit> progerins: *OK*
<novns> кстати, странно, что к убунте до сих пор дельтап не прикрутили
<novns> у федоры работает норамально
<Escsun> novns, это чего такое?)
<novns> *нормально
<novns> Escsun, это способ экономить трафик
<Escsun> novns, а тогда не нужно)
<novns> если есть в кэше пакет старой версии, то можно новый не полностью выкачивать
<novns> в общем, специальный двоичный дифф
<ufo_xx> а в твиттере скайп приносит извинения: A small number of you may have problems signing in to Skype. We’re investigating the cause, and hope to have more details to share soon."
<DenSpirit> как настроить pidgin на автоматическое подключение к каналу после коннекта?
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<chapt> !screen
<ubuntuhelp> screen - мультитерминал. См. http://citkit.ru/articles/609/
<ufo_xx> а скрины куда вылаживать
<chapt> тоже интересует )
<V-Man> "A small number..." %D LOL
<V-Man> Да, ребята в скайпе юмористы :)))
<DenSpirit> люди, кто-нибудь работал в винде с тотал коммандером?
<V-Man> ну я работал
<V-Man> по моему простой как пробка командер.
<chapt> фар православней, он на мс похож )
<V-Man> согласен :)
<DenSpirit> V-Man: помнишь его функцию после поиска файлов выводить их все на панель?
<novns> chapt, скорей наоборот, mc похож на фар
<novns> и оба похожи на nc
<V-Man> не, дружище, mc появился очень задолго до фара
<ufo_xx> таки да мс на фар
<Es6> Как выключить компиз в 11.04?
<ufo_xx> с чего ты взял что мс раньше был
<V-Man> DenSpirit: Не, не помню. Я в нем поиском вообще нее пользовался
<novns> V-Man, задолго - это за сколько?
<V-Man> mc появился как аналог nc под никсы
<V-Man> а фар как аналог того же nc но под вин32
<DenSpirit> V-Man: ладно. есть способ настроить копирование всех файлов по маске в другую директорию, с рекурсивным вхождением в папки
<DenSpirit> V-Man: ?
<novns> V-Man, это не ответ
<novns> про то, что они оба касяд под nc, я и сам написал
<V-Man> novis: точную дату не скажу
<chapt> вопрос: установил через вайн алтиум дизайнер, запустил, имею такой вот вид http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/altium.png/ как в интерфейсе убрать черные квадраты,  то есть добиться корректного отображения интерфейса
<V-Man> не помню просто
<novns> *косят
<novns> V-Man, то есть вас можно поздравить, гражданин соврамши?
<chapt> ну если так животрепещущ вопрос кто первый - погуглите )
<novns> хинт - mc начинал писаться где-то вместе с первым гномом
<novns> изначально включал в себя и графический интерфейс
<novns> короче, где-то 2000-м году
<novns> историю версий они нигде не хранят
<novns> far - лет на пять раньше
<sanix> Добрый день. Скачал убунту 11.04 закатал на флешку, почему-то не стартует, 10.04 стартовала
<DenSpirit>  sanix:в каком плане не стартует?
<sanix>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick sanix
<sanix> !nick sanix
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick sanix'
<Defsen> кто-нибудь может посоветовать хороший аудио-плеер для Ubuntu?
<AndreX> !nick > sanix
<ubuntuhelp> sanix, please see my private message
<DenSpirit> как в pidgin автоматическое подключение к каналу прописать?
<Escsun> !nick > Escsun
<ubuntuhelp> Escsun, please see my private message
<Escsun> о гуд)
<Escsun> тестил нотификатор ...
<AndreX> Defsen, дедбиф
<chapt> Defsen:  deadbeef  - если любитель флака и прочего - аналог фубара, xmms, audicious  аналоги винампа (по внешнему виду)
<Defsen> премного благодарен.
<chapt> можно еще vlc  пользовать
<novns> audicious уже давно не выглядит, как винамп
<novns> точнее, ещё умеет выглядеть, но по-умолчанию выключено
<novns> deadbeef сейчас работает лучше всех
<novns> корректно разбирает все дикие варианты с cue и кривыми кодировками
 * chapt  недоуменно посмотрел на свой аудишс с винамповским интерфейсом
<sanix> скажите у кого-нить скайп отвалился?
<novns> chapt, http://audacious-media-player.org/local-images/audacious-2.5a2-3.png
<Defsen> у меня отвалился
<chapt> насчет дедбифа согласен, куе нормально прожевывает только он,
<novns> так теперь по-умолчанию
<novns> винамповские скины нужно включать
<sanix> значит я не один со сломанным скайпом
<chapt> ну настроить то к винампу его же можно )
<Defsen> дыа))
<sanix> ребя как в дебиане поставить менеджер дров который на убунте стоит?
<DenSpirit> как в вайне программы не на fullscreen а в окне запускать?
<Defsen> как все непривычно =__=
<sanix> wincfg пропиши и галку сними запуска в окне
<sanix> как тут персонально писать?)
<Defsen> по ходу - нажать на ник и откроется чат
<Escsun> sanix, а клиент какой ?))
<sanix> xchat
<sanix> да не в привате
<DenSpirit> sanix:вот так?
<sanix> а чтоб подписывать
<sanix> да
<Escsun> sanix, таб используй
<Escsun> sanix, первые 2 буквы ника и таб
<DenSpirit> sanix:выделяешь ник, перетаскиваешь его вместе с двоеточием в строку ввода
<sanix> Ep5iloN_, понял
<sanix> Ep5iloN_, спаисбо
<Escsun> DenSpirit, сложный способ много лишнего )
<sanix> Escsun, :)
<Escsun> sanix, несколько раз таб нажимай ))
<DenSpirit>  Escsun: я другого не знал, спасибо за этот ^^
<Escsun> sanix, да вот так
<sanix> Escsun, аха пасиб
<sanix> Escsun, :)
<sanix> вообщем перешел на дебиан а там с дровами менее автоматизировано чем в убунте, как манагер дров там поставить как в убунте, кто-нить знает?
<Escsun> я сейчас
<Escsun> sanix, зачем он нужен
<sanix> Escsun, трудно искать драйвера для неизвестного железа да и долго
<Defsen> сейчас переключился на другой рабочий стол. Тыкаю по FireFox - эффекта ноль. Тыкаю по Empathy - переключился.
<Defsen> Странно.
<solomich> странно
<sanix> Escsun, я впринципе ставил на дебиан драйвера, но со временем забываешь какая видюха стоит и много времени отнимает установка
<Escsun> sanix, ну это забыть грех))
<V-Man> Novis: сильно спорить не буду. Давно это было. Про фар я узнал несколько позже чем про mc, но мне почему-то казалось что mc раньше появился. Я могу ошибаться
<sanix> кто-нить вкурсе как в xchat сделать чтоб не закрывалось приложение а в трей сворачивалось? ато галку поспешно поставил, теперь в настройках не найду :(
<solomich> у меня одного убунта в скайп не заходим?
<Defsen> у меня тоже
<Defsen> И не только убунта
<sanix> майкрософт выкупила понимаешь :))))
<solomich> все. я обнадежен
<solomich> я понимаю)
<solomich> но я думал, не так быстро все случится))
<sanix> теперь придется постаринке созваниваться :)
<Defsen> Сделайте раздел на форуме "Первый опыт использования" :D
<solomich> и текстом кидаться тоже
<solomich> а что, у  винды тоже траблы со скайпом сейчас?
<Defsen> да
<solomich> ура
<Defsen> ура!!!!!1111
<sanix> видать винду на сервера поставили :)))
<sanix> висту :)
<solomich> какие есть аналоги скайпа для voip телефонии?
<solomich> сип, а еще?
<sanix> в гугле наверное можно
<solomich> точно
<solomich> забыл про него, в почте можно..
<solomich> но клиент гуглотока только для винды
<sanix> гугл для всего делает
<solomich> ну и через джаббер вообще можно разговаривать, но у меня не получилось)
<solomich> звук не идет
<sanix> solomich, жаба да, она такая :)
<solomich> молчаливая такая жаба
<solomich> :)
<sanix> :)
<Defsen> можно как-нибудь deadbeef интегрировать в панельку где сейчас banshee?
<novns> не помню, что б кто-нибудь для него индикатор написал
<Defsen> жаль.
<Defsen> Оп-па. Дырка в броузере
<sanix> AWAY работаю
<Defsen> Исчезла ..
<sanix> AWAY [<работаю>]
<Defsen> заскринить надо было
 * DenSpirit Смотрит "Шаг вперед 2"
<Defsen> что за хрень.. Qt не стравится..
 * ufo_xx скайп поднялся
<go8765> всем привет. есть суперский вопрос: решил поставить себе невернод и он потянул за собой опеняву, которая даёт перед установкой соглашение на которое я не знаю как нажать ok...) пробел/ентер/альт не работают
<ufo_xx> pgUp pgDn не пробовал
<go8765> прокручивание до конца+ ентер/пробел-тоже
<go8765> )
<XuMuK> таб
<flintstone> привет всем
<XuMuK> ку
<go8765> о_О помоглo  ^_^ спс)
<XuMuK> ещё бы) незачто)
<Escsun> go8765, ку)
<flintstone> скажите а утилита network tools входит по умолчанию в убунту? а то я вчера поставил себе xubuntu-desktop потом удалил и есть подозрение что этот network tools оттуда остался.. еще у меня iptables абсолютно чистый..
<Escsun> go8765, в общем решил я проблему с нотификатором ))
<flintstone> думал удалить net-tools но он тянет за собой пол системы.. стремно
<Escsun> go8765, http://itmages.ru/image/view/206333/d45d825b в общем вот чего добился.
<flintstone> а проблема в том что заметил что после всей этой фигни с xubuntu-desktop скайп пашет через раз..
<[v-8]_jupiter> Escsun: выглядет не плохо, но долго не поработешь)
<Escsun> [v-8]_jupiter, не наю я работаю уже больше месяца так))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Escsun: скокрость скачивания ниччего так)
<[v-8]_jupiter> fluxbox?
<Escsun> [v-8]_jupiter, а это не скорость)
<Escsun> [v-8]_jupiter, не pekwm
<ufo_xx>  
<go8765> Escsun: ку
<ufo_xx>  
<sanix> ufo_xx, что-то не видно текста
<progerins> Блин ну че убунту лучше чем винда?
<go8765> Escsun: и как это сделать ?
<Escsun> go8765, ууу ))
<Escsun> go8765, исходный код переломал ))
<Escsun> go8765, добавил поддержку: время нотификаций, отображение по оси х,у (не хватает для вмов) , круглые или не круглые края, размер полоски нотификатора, цвета шрифтов, фона, степень прозрачности, размер шрифтов, жирность шрифтов.
<sanix> ау меня видно?
<Escsun> sanix, видно
<go8765> Escsun: я имею в виду - как мне это сделать?)
<sanix> Escsun, что-то с паролями тут не разберусь
<sanix> вроде как они не нужны?
<Escsun> go8765, в общем ставь notify-osd удаляй notification-daemon
<Escsun> sanix, они нужны)
<go8765> Escsun: о_О
<go8765> код он переломал)
<Escsun> go8765, ты не понял
<Escsun> go8765, что бы в убунту проблем не было))
<go8765> нотифай осд конфигом)
<Escsun> go8765, не ...
<go8765> нотифай осд подглючивает
<go8765> это не вариант
<Escsun> go8765, я сейчас скину бинарник
<sanix> Escsun, а как же я счас без пароля то обсчаюсь то ?:)))
<Escsun> go8765, ты не понял блин
<go8765> Escsun: бинарник чего?
<Escsun> go8765, потому что он будет использовать сейчас notification-daemon и об notify-osd не будет работать
<go8765> ну так обьясни
<go8765> ты уже 3 раза сказал что я не понял)
<go8765> Escsun: вот сейчас я и вправду не понял)
<go8765> кто он?
<Escsun> go8765, ну у тебя сейчас стоит notification-daemon
<go8765> нет
<go8765> у меня сейчас стоит xface4-notifyd
<Escsun> go8765, тебе надо поставить notify-osd я тебе скину сейчас бинарник он отличается у него есть поддержка многих фич что в оригинале нету
<Escsun> go8765, + там отдельный конфиг оно понимает
<go8765> Escsun:
<Escsun> go8765, что дает возможность править настройки легко ...
<Escsun> go8765, ты там хотел цвета как в крысе сейчас я их туда закину ...
<go8765> Escsun: что-то ты темнишь)
<Escsun> go8765, чем же)
 * go8765 Escsun пропал куда-то...
<Escsun> go8765, сейчас покажу
<Escsun> go8765, перезайду ток ..
<Escsun> go8765432, вот так он будет у тебя выглядеть http://itmages.ru/image/view/206376/45770bce
<go8765432> Escsun, я там строчу-строчу, а меня вичат выкинул)
<Escsun> go8765432, ахаха )
<go8765432> скопипасть в пасту то что я пропустил плиз
<Escsun> go8765432, а я тока зашел
<Escsun> go8765432, я настраивал цвета ..
<Escsun> go8765432, что бы показать как он будет у тебя выглядеть )
<go8765432> так что мне  делать?
<Escsun> go8765432, ставь notify-osd
<Escsun> go8765432, что бы не делать проблем в убунту ...
<go8765432> я ж говорю что он подглючивает...
<Escsun> go8765432, как же с тобой сложно
<go8765432> почему сложно?
<Escsun> go8765432, ты не понимаешь что я тебе сейчас закину перепачтенный вдоль и поперек notify-send
<go8765432> ты просто обьясни зачем?
<Escsun> go8765432, что бы он использовал notify-osd
<Escsun> а не другой
<Escsun> ты же хочешь что бы было как у меня?
<go8765432> а зачем нотифай осд ставить?
<Escsun> go8765432, толку что я тебе сейчас расскажу как сделать все равно не заработает так как пакета нету и другой нотификатор у тебя
<Escsun> go8765432, что бы не использовались другие нотификаторы
<Escsun> go8765432, у тебя он просто сейчас не заработает
<Escsun> go8765432, ты не понимаешь что я тебе скину сейчас модифицированный notify-osd, а точнее его бинарник
<go8765432> ну хоршо. ставлю..
<Escsun> go8765432, сейчас подготовлю тебе архив
<Escsun> go8765432, в оригинале там даже настроек нету ...
<Escsun> go8765432, между прочем он у меня тоже глючил по этому использовал notification-daemon ...
<Lynk1> всем прива, чем можно разбить файл на несколько архивов?
<DenSpirit> Lynk1:менеджером архивов. правой кнопкой по файлу, "сжать..."
<Escsun> go8765432, http://rghost.net/9772621
<Escsun> go8765432, вот там почитай readme
<Escsun> go8765432, после того как все сделаешь перезапусти гном
<go8765432> гном?
<go8765432> у меня коробка
<go8765432> Escsun, openbox
<Escsun> go8765432, ну коробку
<go8765432>  гнома нет кажись...
<Escsun> go8765432, да не важно просто перезапусти
<ufo_xx> жми ctrl+alt+del
<Lynk1> DenSpirit: у него эта функция разбивки на архивы по определенному размеру недоступна
<DenSpirit> Lynk1:гомен, сам только что заметил
<ufo_xx> itunes ктото ставил под убунту
<DenSpirit> Lynk1: установи 7z
<Lynk1> DenSpirit: под вайном чтоль который?
<artus> утра всем )
<DenSpirit> Lynk1: нет, из центра приложений
<ufo_xx> ога ничё что вечер
<DenSpirit> Lynk1: читаю ман по нему, умеет из ком строки.
<AndreX> artus: привет
<artus> AndreX, дароф, че тут ?
<Lynk1> DenSpirit: у меня только p7zip есть, именно 7z нет ничего
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1: попробуй еще Xarchiver, у него гуй есть
<stasdizzi> ufo_xx: я ставил,ужасно работает под вайном
<artus> че, траблы с кодировкой ?
<ufo_xx> та вот и я тоже под вайном поставил
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1: через центр приложений ставишь 7z , потом менеджер научится в него зажимать, и опция на тома делить появится
<ufo_xx> эпл тиви не находит
<stasdizzi> ufo_xx: а какая у тебя версия iOs ?
<ufo_xx> последняя
<Nor8>  Гном 3-ий с компизом работает или нет?
<Lynk1> DenSpirit: у меня нет 7z в центре приложений
<Escsun> go8765432, как успехи?
<go8765432> пока не начал
<stasdizzi> ufo_xx: хреново, у меня тож 4.3.3 не синхронизируется с Rhytmbox
<DenSpirit> Lynk1: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Nor8>  XuMuK Здесь?
<Lynk1> DenSpirit: он уже установлен
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1: и "сжать..." в 7z не дает возможность разбивки на тома?
<Lynk1> DenSpirit: нет
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1: man 7z
<artus> а чем рар не угодил? rar a -v512m arhive.rar file
<artus> хотя 7z a -v100m arch.7z file тоже можно )
<Lynk1> artus: через консоль все знают но не удобно, я например аплоадер на сайте и мне нужно делать удобно и быстро вместо того чтобы постоянно с консолью париться
<artus> peazip
<DenSpirit>  artus: в центре приложений написано,что за rar нужно будет заплатить через 40 дней. это правда?
<artus> Lynk1, а че, скрипт к наутилусу проблема ? \
<artus> там 1на строчка будет )
<vdrandom> DenSpirit, зачем тебе рар?
<DenSpirit> Lynk1:можно по приколу забацать bash скрипт с параметрами
<Escsun> go8765432, куда то ищез ))
<Lynk1> artus: я не умею их писать
<Escsun> Lynk1, че там их писать)
<Lynk1> Escsun: ну вот так вот
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: я просто спросил O:-)
<vdrandom> ок
<artus> #!/bin/sh 7z a -v100m  $2.7z $2
<artus> фсе )
<counterfeit> чуваки, установил lamp пишет "установлен" ниче не работает
<DenSpirit> artus:+разделение по томам ))
<artus> counterfeit, подробнее
<counterfeit> захожу на локалхост - ничего не грузится. ща попробую апач перезапустить
<Lynk1> artus: и типа при выборе папки можно будет просто пользовательским сценарием воспользоваться и он все сам сделает?
<artus> DenSpirit, внимательно смотри на -v100m )
<DenSpirit> artus: в параметре имею ввиду *JOKINGLY*
<counterfeit> пишет Can't Open
<vdrandom> омг
<vdrandom> аськосмайлы
<artus> counterfeit, эмммм... кто пишет ?
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> асечник
<artus> мускль, пхп, или апач? ты определись для начала )
<inkvizitor68sl> фыр
<counterfeit>  artus: Терминал
<artus> counterfeit, терминал тут причем ?
<artus> counterfeit, что есть ламп ты вообще представляеш?
<counterfeit>  artus, представляю сборку апача\мускл\пхп
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: а ты обновлять не собираешь гаджим)?
<artus> Lynk1, куда ложить скрипты наутилусу знаеш?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а уже есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ну у меня из меркурия с плагинами =) \
<inkvizitor68sl> есть и полезные
<artus> репу давай )
<artus> и на плагины )
<inkvizitor68sl> hg clone http://hg.gajim.org/gajim gajim
<inkvizitor68sl> cd gajim
<inkvizitor68sl> sh launch.sh
<Lynk1> artus: да, можешь напомнить с чего начинать скрипт чтобы он заработал?
<artus> #!/bin/sh
<artus>  7z a -v100m  $1.7z $1
<artus> даеш ему chmod +x на скрипт и пользуеш)
<DenSpirit> O:-)
<Lynk1> artus: ок спс, насколько я понял разбивка на 100мб будет?
<artus> угу
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1:ее тоже можно в параметры выпихнуть
<Lynk1> DenSpirit: как
<artus> DenSpirit, там и так все выпихнуто уже )
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, чего там интересного есть
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, за плагины)
<DenSpirit> вместо -v100m -v$2m и в конце еще $2
<inkvizitor68sl> Escsun: alt-r, например
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, чего это)
<DenSpirit> так вторым параметром будет колво мегов на том
<inkvizitor68sl> ну изменение языка текста
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1: а вообще попробуй переставить пакет, или поставить rar.
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, в общем понял придется самому тестить)
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1: тогда можно будет через гуй "сжать..."
<Lynk1> DenSpirit: да не пашет эта фигня, ни на одной системе не запахало
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1: лично у меня нарвал, работает
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, голос работаеть?
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1: гомен, в таком случае пиши скрипт
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: не нашел пока что
<Lynk1> artus: сделал все как ты сказал ток чет не пашет скриптик
<artus> Lynk1, ща посмотримс
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/47163/ тут про баш
<myrmidette> люди, как дать одному пользователю rw права в одной папке в моей ~?
<Lynk1> artus: спс, почитаю
<DenSpirit> Lynk1:http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/52871/ и вторая часть, чтобы не париться с поиском
<artus> myrmidette, chnod & chowm
<myrmidette> lol
<myrmidette> спасибо artus
<somelogin> группу общую сделай
<somelogin> только для этой папки
<Lynk1> artus: DenSpirit: дико извиняюсь, разбивка на тома пашет, просто у меня дефолтом стояла запаковка в .zip а в ней нельзя разбить, в .7z и .rar все пашет
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1:блин
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1:писали же, в другой тип архива зажимай
<DenSpirit> O:-)
<Lynk1> DenSpirit: да я просто привык к zip-у, не люблю 7z а уж тем более rar
<artus> Lynk1, по ходу вроде работатеь
<DenSpirit> Lynk1: ну зип не умеет *PARDON*
<inkvizitor68sl> привыкай в .tar.bz2 / .tar.gz паковать
<DenSpirit>  inkvizitor68sl: у них разбивка на тома есть?
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: на лине привык а вот для выкладывания тех же виндовых игр нужен более "знакомый" виндузятникам тип архива))
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk1: винрар его понимает прекрасно
 * DenSpirit делает стереометрию
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: но правилами сайтов тока rar и zip разрешены сам же знаешь, специфичные типы архивов нельзя
<inkvizitor68sl> с каких пор tar - специфичный тип архива, а rar - нет?
<DenSpirit>  Lynk1: расширение поменяй :-D
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: с тех времен как все привыкли только к rar и zip, на большинстве сайтов даже заливка в tar запрещена
<artus> в lzma надо лить )
<Lynk1> DenSpirit: вариант но разницы то и не будет тольком, проще уж сразу в rar сжимать
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk1: ты под "все" подразумеваеш ex-ссср быдло?
<inkvizitor68sl> уже все разумные люди отказались от rar
<Lynk1> artus: ну ты совсем загнул
<DenSpirit> inkvizitor68sl: среди виндовозов тоже нормальные попадаются, а им без рара никуда
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: я под "все" подразумеваю виндузятников 80% которых даже не представляют что такое nar
<Lynk1> tar*
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk1: пойдем на соседний канал, где не говорят по-русски, и выясним - знают ли там про rar ?
<AndreX> )
<inkvizitor68sl> DenSpirit: среди виндовозов? нормальные?
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: сори не по-русски фигово балакаю)
<Maratich> как будет "Чижик" по-английски?
<Infra_3600> 7z сборка есть под винду, rar читает ок, дллька там есть для распаковки ее
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk1: "are you using .rar archives?". Yes - да, No - нет.
<DenSpirit>  inkvizitor68sl: я еще месяц назад был одним из них
<skai> ну так.рар юзают только гордые нищие
<DenSpirit> inkvizitor68sl: это конечно не обозначает,что я нормальный))
<inkvizitor68sl> DenSpirit: никогда не встречал нормальных виндовозов. Тех, кто сознательно сидит под виндой без причин вида "работа вынуждает".
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: ну тож логично)) это понять не проблема) просто я знаю что одним вопросом там не отделаться)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk1: правльна, у тебя спросят что это за чушь.
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: меня вынуждает работа с графикой и принуждает удовольствие игр))
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: ну так это линуксоиды а в наше время хошь не хошь с виндой и их пользователями приходится иметь дело так что выяснять отношения с админами под предлогом "tar лучше" не оч охото
<DenSpirit>  inkvizitor68sl: игры людей вынуждают. плюс незнание об линуксе и нежелание устанавливать "мне не нужно"
<inkvizitor68sl> DenSpirit: и ты считаешь таких людей нормальными?
<inkvizitor68sl> в игры можно играть и в песочнице, которая запускается только для игр
<DenSpirit>  inkvizitor68sl: не всегда она работает как надо
<inkvizitor68sl> единственное, что в винде хорошего, так это RDP. И то нормального клиента под виндой нет
<inkvizitor68sl> DenSpirit: песочница может быть и второй системной
<Lynk1> млин... как я ненавижу rar, как же долго он разбивает...
<DenSpirit>  inkvizitor68sl: поставил вайн, стартанул арканум (тормоза), выключил, слетела юнити
<Infra_3600> а в rdesktop до сих пор нормальной поддержки COM-портов нет )
<inkvizitor68sl> а в арканум так вообще под вбоксом играется неплохо
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: а что вы подразумеваете под "песочница"?
<inkvizitor68sl> система, которая не используется в повседневной жизни.
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: понял, как в моем да и в большинстве пользователей линукс любящих поиграть подразумевается винда
<inkvizitor68sl> я играюсь под линуксом, меня устраивает.
<Lynk1> ну или тех кому работать в ней приходится
<Infra_3600> эпл -- аппаратная песочница )
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: но не все же под вайном пашет
<Infra_3600> аппаратно-программная )
<inkvizitor68sl> я играю только в линуксовые игры.
<DenSpirit>  inkvizitor68sl: лично я семерку не сношу. иногда туда выползать приходится, и поиграть "нативно".
<DenSpirit> inkvizitor68sl: тут уже на вкус и цвет
<AndreX> покупай крест коробку
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, да.
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё бы к коробкам клава и мышь подключались и управление под них было ы заточено
<Lynk1> я вот щас WOW поставил так и доволен тем что она под линью пашет, правда не все настройки графики доступны и при установке выдал что мой 4-х ядерник по 2.8Ггц слаб для нее))
<DenSpirit> *BYE*
<inkvizitor68sl> вов скучен
<Infra_3600> вов слишком готичен
<Raiden> Ну да
<Raiden> в лине радость доставляет уже один только запуск
<inkvizitor68sl> 2-3 PvP в regnum - и про вов больше не вспоминается
<Lynk1> но это единственно что мне из MMORPG понравилось потому что Linage больно выпедрежная, Perfect World меня с первого запуска всбесил а вовка она вечна)) простая и незамысловатая))
<artus> Raiden, а что не так с запуском? всегда запускался с полпинка
<Raiden> Ну вов да, со многим другим потрахаться иногда надо.
<Aceler> Все современные MMORPG скучны.
<Aceler> То ли дело был Asherons Call…
<vdrandom> UO ftw!
<Raiden> мморпг времени много отнимает и не нужно. Лучшее применение мморпг нашли китайцы.
<Raiden> зеки играют, потом чаров и шмот продают за деньги
<Raiden> :)
<Aceler> мморпг создаются чтобы отбирать деньги.
<Lynk1> Raiden: вот тем она и хороша если ты не фан какой нить, быстро время убивает, а китайцы конеш жесткие, если не наберешь шмота необходимое кол-во избивают))
<Raiden> )
<Lynk1> Aceler: если ты играешь только ради расслабления то деньги не нужны, вов же бесплатна по своей сути особенно если играешь не на оф серверах
<Aceler> Lynk1: WoW _создавалась_, чтобы зарабатывать деньги. Твой аргумент этого не опровергает
<Aceler> Если 15 лет назад было так — игрок видел игру, игрок получал удовольствие, игрок платил, то в современных играх удовольствие выкидывают.
<Lynk1> Aceler: я этого не отрицаю, но факт остается фактом, не обязательно вкладывать в игру реал чтобы получать от нее удовольствие
<Aceler> Гм. Ну если от MMORPG ещё и удовольствие получать, то да. Только его там мало.
<Raiden> Если бы у нас в тюрьмах было мморпг ...
<Raiden> наверное пол страны бы село
<Raiden> подумалось
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чей то оно клонируеть клонируеть и никак не склонируеть
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<artus> сколько гаджим то там хоть весит?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: 92 метра
<inkvizitor68sl> из меркурия если
<inkvizitor68sl> там и под винду сразу  просто
<inkvizitor68sl> и под ещё чтото
<artus> ну я по твоей ссылке делаю
<inkvizitor68sl> и под все архитектуры
<vdrandom> Как ни странно, в ммо можно получать удовольствие
<vdrandom> от общения в чятиках
<vdrandom> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: угу. Именно поэтому после того, как я стал 48го лвл в регнуме (всего там 50) - я сидел на мосту от врагов к своим и чатился.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а может ты мне gajim/.hg в архивчег и выложиш? быстрее будет думаю )
<inkvizitor68sl> и параллельно стрелял
<inkvizitor68sl> проходящих мимо злых людей
<ufo_xx> всем пока
<vdrandom> да я это к чему
<vdrandom> чятик же тут есть! бесплатный! :)
<vdrandom> и даже качаться не нужно :3
<artus> что зна не нужно) скил телепатии прокачивать всяко надо )
<vdrandom> ну, по крайней мере этот скил ирл полезен :)
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: кинь ссыль почитать че за рагнум
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: регнум*
<inkvizitor68sl> regnumonline.com.ar
<Lynk1> ага... знач она на инглише...
<inkvizitor68sl> само собой
<Lynk1> ну лан разберемся, кстати она в репах есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Lynk1> жаль... а подключить возможно или только качать целиков с сайта?
<inkvizitor68sl> там распаковать и запустить
<Lynk1> качает просто файл RegnumOnlineInstall_32 и не похоже что это архив
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда просто запустить
<Escsun> Lynk1, это бинарник
<Lynk1> Escsun: и как с ним "дружить"?
<Escsun> Lynk1, че там с ним дружить
<Escsun> Lynk1, дал права на исполнения, запустил ..
<Lynk1> все понял
<Lynk1> inkvizitor68sl: кстати я так понял играть тока на оф сервере?
<Denver79> поставил на виртуалку (kvm) windows7 и если окно с запущенной виндой свернуть и какоето время не трогать - начинается чтение-запись на винт. Что она делает? :) или это не винда напрягает винт?
<Henoxek> наверное свопится
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk1: да
<Lynk1> кстати народ после обновления флеша до 10,3 ни у кого проблем с хромом и хромиумом не возникало?
<Lynk1> потому что у меня что на нетбуке что на компе флеш в них обоих то не пашет вообще то тупит как фиг знает что
<Lynk1> в огнелисе все нормально а вот с этими двумя одни проблемы
<Escsun> Lynk1, не используй левый флеш плеер ...
<Escsun> Lynk1, он с ним очень плохо дружит ..
<Denver79> Henoxek: это она постаянно так будет делать?
<Henoxek> хз
<Henoxek> надо ставить туда что-то типа монитора ресурсов
<Escsun> Lynk1, chromium --enable-internal-flash
<Lynk1> Escsun: я не использую левых, версия 10,3 тупит почти везде, даже на моем андроиде и то тупит
<delorian> Denver79: да, оно что то там се делат постояноо
<Escsun> Lynk1, запускай лучше так ..
<Henoxek> какое приложение сколько обращается к памяти, дискам + процессорное время
<Escsun> Lynk1, у него свой есть он хоть работает нормально
<Henoxek> алсо ту же штуковину надо и в хост-системе поставить, и следить за qemu
<Lynk1> Escsun: ок попробую
<delorian> Denver79: причем очень активно
<Escsun> Lynk1, он вообще то со всеми флешами так тупит )
<Escsun> Lynk1, бывало до такого доходило что из-за флешки вис намертво браузер и жрал 100 % цп))
<Lynk1> Escsun: нет, версия 10,2 намного стабильнее работала
<Henoxek> Denver79 попробуй увеличить память гостевой машины, но выключить там своп
<Lynk1> а вот 10,3 тупит безбожно
<Escsun> Lynk1, просто запусти ..
<Escsun> Lynk1, как я сказал)
<Lynk1> Escsun: про хромиум я понял я имел ввиду про андроид
<Lynk1> Escsun: не пашет
<Escsun> Lynk1, это как?
<Denver79> Henoxek: там и так 2 гб дал. алсо это что?
<Escsun> Lynk1, у тебя какая версия ?)
<Escsun> Lynk1, хотя чую древняя ))
<Lynk1> Escsun: это так, версия самая последняя, сегодня обновил
<Henoxek> Denver79 2 Гб для семерки без свопа может нехватить
<Escsun> Lynk1, странно должна работать
<Lynk1> 11.0.696.71 (86024)
<Lynk1> Escsun: а вот не работает, сказал же с 10,3 одни проблемы
<Henoxek> Devner79 отдельный винчестер проще прикупить)
<Escsun> Lynk1, вообще у него стандартная версия Shockwave Flash 10.3 d180
<Escsun> Lynk1, и работает норм)
<Escsun> Lynk1, хотя есть и 11-я версия ..
<Lynk1> Escsun: ну так я и говорю 10.3
<Lynk1> 11 версия флеша?0_0
<Escsun> Lynk1, не показалось )
<Lynk1> Escsun: d180 это обновления пару дней назад было
<Lynk1> Escsun: причем на все "актуальные" ОС, Windows Linux Android и так далее
<vdrandom> щито?
<vdrandom> про флеш?
<vdrandom> 10.3 текущая ._.
<Raiden> Я согласен с джобсом, флэш какашка
<vdrandom> да!
<Raiden> надо было не реализовывать ег она андройде тоже
<Link__> Приветствую Вас! :) Подскажите, пожалуйста, как перенаправить все аудиопотоки с PulseAudio на JACK?
<XuMuK> Raiden, привет)
<Raiden> привет
<XuMuK> мне тут доча пару шорткеев показала для гнома3))
<counterfeit> в Убунту есть что то типа отката системы?
<XuMuK> Raiden, када два и более екземпляра одной проги запущены, альт+таб выбирает проги, а альт+\ (слева от 1) - екземпляры проги))
<XuMuK> counterfeit, есть лучше - журналы ФС...
<Raiden> я знаю ) хоткеи посмотрел.
<counterfeit> Как им воспользоваться?
<Raiden> есть ещё расширение альтернативный таб - будет как обычный таб
<counterfeit> я уже 2ой день не могу Веб-сервер установить. удалял,устанавливал все по сто раз, терь ваще все перепуталось
<XuMuK> Raiden, а де ты ето посмотрел?)
<XuMuK> counterfeit, на каком дистре?
<XuMuK> чо там ставить то...
<counterfeit> XuMuK: Блин я сначало все ставил отдельно - php info работает сайт не запускает. все удалил поставил lamp
<Raiden> XuMuK: в вики арчлинукс был короткий список хоткеев
<counterfeit> та же фигня
<counterfeit> удалил заного поставил - он стал php файлы вообще как сайты загружать
<counterfeit> а ща тип посоветовал все удалить и заного поставить - так и сделал терь ваще ниче не пашет
<XuMuK> Raiden, а можно ссыль?)
<XuMuK> counterfeit, повторюсь) какой дистр?)
<Raiden> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_3_%28%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%29
<counterfeit> убунту 10
<ftk> counterfeit: а как устанавливал/удалял?
<counterfeit> через Менеджер пакетов
<counterfeit> потом ставил уже через Терминал
<ftk> какие пакеты
<counterfeit> кароче ладно че там с откатами
<counterfeit> )))
<counterfeit> Synaptic
<ftk> для lamp нужны были апач, php и еще чтото там
<counterfeit> mysql
<ftk> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server - это вроде как установка ламп
<counterfeit> да да
<counterfeit> пишет уже установлена самая новая версия
<counterfeit> и апача и пхп5 и мускла
<ftk> тогда вот что:
<counterfeit> ниче не пашет только
<ftk> sudo apt-get purge apache2 php5 mysql-server
<ftk> потом команду выше
<ftk> она должна удаить все настройки
<counterfeit> сделал
<counterfeit> локалхост не работает )))
<trancecore> ребят, роутер не дает зайти на свой комп через браузер, куда копать?)
<counterfeit> а перезагрузка апача пишет 45^ Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<Escsun> trancecore, /etc/hosts сюда наверное)
<counterfeit> кароче ладно есть откат какой или нет?
<ftk> перезагрузку от рута делал?
<counterfeit> sudo -s
<counterfeit> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<counterfeit> так делал
<ftk> sudo service apache2 restart
<counterfeit> тоже самое
<counterfeit> 45^ Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<counterfeit> Кароче не лечи - где откат. запарило уже вожусь 2ой день
<ftk> откат можно сделать, но это геморой легче удалить все упоминания апача и поставить заного
<counterfeit> блииин я уже по сто раз все ставил и удалял
<counterfeit> как убедиться что я ВСЕ заного поставлю
<counterfeit> я еще вот так делал:
<counterfeit> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server  mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<artus> counterfeit, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 а потомь поставь апач по новому
<ftk> попробуй в /etc/ удалить все упоминания настроек апача и пхп
<counterfeit> удалил, поставил
<counterfeit> опять ниче не пашет
<artus> как т ыудалил?
<counterfeit> apt-get remove apache2
<counterfeit> oi
<artus> а теперь внимательно смотри что я сказал
<counterfeit> nu kak ti napisal tak i udalil
<counterfeit> да я ошибся, я так и удалил
<artus> чере purge нафиг все снеси
<counterfeit> через purge
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> а разве не apt-get purge?
<artus> да 1н фиг) я вообще только аптитуд признаю )
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> я тоже
<Raiden> apt-get remove --purge тоже самое
<artus> и вообще
<artus> , как можно поломать апач неуспев его поставить _)
<XuMuK> ftk, установка LAMP- 'sudo apt-get install -y apache2 mysql-server phpmyadmin'
<XuMuK> ето базовый, так сказать..
<counterfeit> кароче я ваще в шоке. ниче не работает удаляй не удаляй
<counterfeit> О_о
<counterfeit> мне еще вчера надо было сайт доделать дебильный сервер
<counterfeit> )))
<XuMuK> counterfeit, кроме установки, надо ещё и настроить))
<artus> counterfeit, кароче, aptitude purge apache2 сделай, мож апт там чего не может удалить
<artus> и ставь через аптитуд а не через apt-get
<artus> хотя учитывая что ты вообще через синаптик его сначала полез ставить ...
<counterfeit> aptitude install apache2
<counterfeit> ?
<artus> сначала пурге потом инстал
<artus> чтоб пхп файло не скачивалось а показывалось в гугл со словами apache php
<counterfeit> aptitude --purge apache2 ?
<counterfeit> ой
<Raiden> без --
<counterfeit> уже сделал. потом установил
<counterfeit> Не работает.
<counterfeit> есть удаленный рабочий стол мож кто глянет?
<Raiden> есть ещё вариант установки, sudo tasksel
<Raiden> там выбераете LAMP server
<counterfeit> вот смари
<counterfeit> я удаляю апач, заного ставлю
<counterfeit> а файла конфига апача в папке не появляется
<counterfeit> )))
<go8765432> Escsun, от напряжения аж уснул)
<myrmidette> rebooting
<myrmidette> sorry
<go8765432> Escsun, ничё не замечаешь?
<go8765432> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2471/4026.png
<Escsun> go8765432, ну и то там не так?
<Escsun> go8765432, в архиве есть этот файл я же не знаю какой у тебя пользователь ..
<go8765432> Escsun, смотрим внимательней)
<Escsun> go8765432, эх...
<Escsun> go8765432, опечатлсо))
<TomFarr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr, Ну понг, и что?
<TomFarr> The human ping
<Escsun> go8765432, ну закинь notify-osd
<Escsun> go8765432, а это между прочем твоя проблема что ты меня не хотел слушать)
<go8765432> Escsun, тот что с точкой я так понял- правильно назван, а второй -переназвать как в ридми?
<Escsun> go8765432, эээ
<Escsun> go8765432, не
<Escsun> go8765432, там все ок notify-send = notify-osd
<Escsun> go8765432, описался ...
<Escsun> go8765432, notify-send в libnotify так что он нам тут не надо ))
<go8765432> Escsun, ты умеешь потрясающе запутанно изьясняться...
<go8765432> ты описался в ридми или в названиях файлов которые нужно закинуть?
<Escsun> go8765432, там где notify-send написано там должно было быть notify-osd
<go8765432> *описАлся
<go8765432> Escsun, т.е. значит - в ридми?
<Escsun> go8765432, угу
<freed0m> Приветствую)) отправили к вам с канала xubuntu)))
<Escsun> freed0m, чего так))
<freed0m> по-русски не гугу)) переводчик не понимают))
<Escsun> ну да машинный перевод ))
<velessky> Мужики, я хотел спросить...Как это лечится
<velessky> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0604/h_1307211397_028216cee8.png
<Escsun> velessky, глаза выпали Т_т
<velessky> И не надо орать "My eyes!They are bleeding!"Я сам так ору.
<Escsun> velessky, поздно))
<Escsun> velessky, что ты сделал?
<velessky> <Escsun> Я?Нашел это с крин.Думаю, как лечить глаза.
<velessky> <Escsun>этот скрин*
<Escsun> velessky, сменить тему мб?
<velessky> <Escsun> Больше на Лор - ни ногой.Мои глаза треснули, а моя тема меня устраивает...т.т
<Escsun> velessky, аа)
<velessky> <Escsun> Я теперь этот скрин буду кидатть всем, кто мне надоест.
<velessky> <Escsun>Этот скрин надо запретить, как оружие массового поражения
<Escsun> velessky, норм скрин тока черно белым сделать надо)
<freed0m> прям темка эмо)))
<velessky> <Escsun>Моя гуевина.Дефолт. правда....
<velessky> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0607/h_1307462227_4e4186f13c.png
<vdrandom> какая няшнота в клеточку
<Nor8> Гном 3-ий с компизом работает?
<velessky> <vdrandom>у тебя глаза не треснули?
<vdrandom> Nor8, нет
<vdrandom> или работает
<vdrandom> неправильно понял вопрос, пардон :
<vdrandom> :)
<Nor8> Ты определись для начала )))
<velessky> <Nor8> Вроде работает.Но ставить и проверять нет желания
<vdrandom> velessky, глаза? какие глаза? Что такое глаза?
<velessky> <Nor8>Я его поставил-удалял потом сутки
<Nor8> velessky: У самого гнома есть какие-нибудь эффекты?
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> гномощель же
<velessky> Да, у меня был эффект.Щас даже покау какой
<velessky> http://macpages.ru/sites/default/files/img02/windows7-windows.jpg
<velessky> вот, подобный, только с гномом.
<Escsun> go8765432, ну что как успехи?)
<freed0m> если ща не помогут  забугорные знатоки в настройке xubuntu прийду мучат вас))
<go8765432>  Escsun щя перолинюсь
<Nor8> velessky: Мда, ати карточка?
<go8765432> *перелогинюсь)
<velessky> <Nor8> GeForse 8800 =)
<velessky> Я еще удивился, что третий гном стал виснуть, как винда.
<Escsun> velessky, за это я люблю вмы )
<Escsun> velessky, стабильные оболочки )
<velessky> <Escsun> да гном два тоже не особо падает...
<velessky> <Escsun>Область уведомлений тукпит и все.
<velessky> <Escsun>Но это уже не вина гнома
<Escsun> velessky, то раньше пытались избавиться от гнома2 )
<Escsun> velessky, то теперь о гном2 ...)
<velessky> <Escsun> ну меня не доставили ни кеды, ни гном 3, ни юнити
<velessky> <Escsun> е17 в исполнении Топаза более чем полностью мил, но
<velessky> <Escsun>Флюкс тоже весьма доставил, но гном 2 ближе всего
<Nor8> Гном 2 практичен и стабилен, но без плюшек простоват
<go8765432> Escsun, результат похож на 100% на нотифай-осд - так же подглючивает... скажу больше - мне кажется что это он и есть
<Escsun> go8765432, покажи
<Escsun> go8765432, да кстати там прозрачность стоит в конфиге ..
<Escsun> go8765432, может у тебя он некорректно работает с прозрачностью ...
<go8765432> Escsun, http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/37/1027v.png
<DenSpirit> O:-)
<Escsun> go8765432, и что тебе на сей раз не нравиться ?)
<Escsun> go8765432, поставь 0 сек
<Escsun> go8765432, в настройках ..
<Escsun> go8765432, а то у него задержка после след нотификатора 2 сек
<Escsun> go8765432, bubble-expire-timeout = 0sec
<Escsun> go8765432, я ща
<go8765432> Escsun, ты мне ответь наодин маленький вопросик - это же обычный нотифай - осд?
<Escsun> go8765432, нет
<Escsun> go8765432, разве обычный понимает конфиг .notify-osd ?
<Escsun> go8765432, он не одного символа не поймет там ...
<go8765432> Escsun, ну это из репов leolic? да?
<Escsun> go8765432, хуже того он даже не знает что есть такой файл
<Escsun> go8765432, не
<Escsun> go8765432, у меня не убунту)
<Escsun> текс я кушать
<go8765432> Escsun,  ты тут?
<shenmue> инглишь знает кто?
<shenmue> хотя... не надо
<Escsun> go8765432, м?
<go8765432> т.е. ты утверждаешь что не отсюда это брал? http://leolik.blogspot.com/2009/12/notify-osd.html
<Escsun> go8765432, патч от сюда
<Escsun> go8765432, я знаю в чем у тебя деа
<Escsun> go8765432, ты когда регулируешь громкость у тебя не сразу
<Escsun> go8765432, идет нотификация
<Escsun> go8765432, так ведь?
<go8765432> да
<Escsun> вот с этого надо было начинать сразу ..
<go8765432> 2сек
<go8765432> я перелолгинюсьъ
<go8765432> Escsun, ну так что? ты мне хочешь предложить задержку уведомлений сделать?
<Escsun> go8765432, не
<go8765432> *точнее-убрать
<Escsun> go8765432, секунд
<Escsun> go8765432, я тут исходник изменил
 * go8765432 ждёт....
<Vayms> ‚¥ç¥à ¤®¡àë©, ¯®áâ ¢¨« Ubuntu 10.10. Š ª § áâ ¢¨âì à ¡®â âì ãçñâªã ICQ?
<Escsun> Vayms, utf8...
<Vayms> ой, а так и вправду лучше) Спс) Как аську работать заставить?
<Vayms> на 10.10
<Escsun> go8765432, сейчас буду тестировать ...
<Escsun> Vayms, что с ней не так то
<Vayms> ээ.. Не подключается)) Ошибка сети и тд и тп)
<skai> Vayms: ставь офф клиент
<Vayms> блин=(
<Vayms> в 11й версии исправлено недорозумение такое?
<Escsun> go8765432, чот не понятное вышло)
<Escsun> go8765432, но все равно нужна задержка
<go8765432> Escsun, поставь нотификейшн-демон и посмотри как оно должно работать...
<go8765432> вот мне надо так же только с нормальной темой
<Escsun> go8765432, у меня нету программы что бы протестировать ...
<Escsun> go8765432, у тебя же есть ну сейчас залью попробуешь ...
<go8765432> какой программы?
<go8765432> у тебя нету
<go8765432> Escsun,
<Escsun> ну вот ты переключаешь звук
<Escsun> и у тебя идет нотификация
<go8765432> lf
<go8765432> да
<Escsun> у меня же звук из консоли, а точнее из хоткеев ...
<go8765432> у меня тоже из хоткея
<Escsun> да но у тебя графическая утилита ...
<Escsun> go8765432, http://rghost.net/9813331
<Escsun> go8765432, попробуй скажешь
<go8765432> Escsun, это по-твоему графическая утилита? amixer -q set PCM 10+ ?
<Escsun> go8765432, нет
<Escsun> go8765432, ты используешь демон?
<Escsun> go8765432, гномовский ..
<go8765432> ну вот у меня на неё хоткей
<go8765432> название
<Escsun> gnome-settings-daemon
<go8765432> Escsun, название демона
<go8765432> нет
<Escsun> хм
<Escsun> тогда хз
<Escsun> go8765432, в общем пробуй )
<ShiblevMax> Всем привет
<Escsun> ку
<Escsun> go8765432, уснул?(
<ShiblevMax> Подскажите как пользоваться этим долбанным Unity, нифига не пойму, как войти в такие меню как администрирование, где они. Как можно посмотреть сведения о системе?
<go8765432> Escsun, нет)
<Escsun> go8765432, ну так расскажи же что вышло)
<w00t1> ShiblevMax, справа в панели вверху где выключение системы, ниже параметры системы, в меню. а в юнити набираешь первые буквы чего требуется..
<go8765432> чё с ним делать надо?
<go8765432> со скриптом?
<Escsun> go8765432, ну как и там скопировать туда же ..
<go8765432> Escsun,
<Escsun> go8765432, это не скрипт)
<Escsun> go8765432, это программа ...
<go8765432> в тот раз 2 было
<go8765432> в локал?
<Escsun> go8765432, ну так ты же хотел что бы уведомления были сразу
<Escsun> go8765432, а не с задержкой ..
<Escsun> go8765432, в /usr/lib/notify-osd/
<go8765432> перелогинюсь
<ShiblevMax> всем привет
<some_user> Проблема такая: nautilus не запускается: $ nautilus
<some_user> Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<some_user> aborting...
<some_user> Аварийный останов
<some_user> Подскажите, какие логи собрать/что проверить/сделать.
<some_user> Скорее всего, при прошлом обновлении подтянулись несколько пакетов от gnome3 (сейчас стоит gnome2.32.1) и возник конфликт. Удалил реп. gnome3 из списка, переустановил gnome и nautilus. ничего не изменилось
<Escsun> some_user, переставь gtk2
<Shiblev> народ, кто мои сокращения видит
<go8765432> Escsun, отвалился
<go8765432> не работает
<Escsun> go8765432, у меня работает но как то не так как надо)
<some_user> <Escsun>, эм. ...... как?
<go8765432> ладн. буду иксовским пользоваться
<Escsun> go8765432, мне надо че нить что бы потестить
<go8765432> спс за помощь)
<Escsun> go8765432, если че нить измениться дам знать)
<go8765432> ок.спс
<Escsun> some_user, ну просто )
<Escsun> go8765432, сейчас прикручу какой нить скрипт который следит за звуком ..
<some_user> я реально не знаю как
<Escsun> some_user, так же как и гном и наутилус ..
<Shiblev> Привет
<Shiblev> да как же здесь писать то?????????
<some_user> Escsun, какой тогда пакет?
<Escsun> Shiblev, уже написал
<Escsun> some_user, gtk2
<some_user> пробовал. $ sudo apt-get install gtk2
<some_user> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<some_user> Построение дерева зависимостей
<some_user> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<some_user> E: Не удалось найти пакет gtk2
<Escsun> some_user, ... знал бы как точнее в убунту он называется 0
<some_user> $ sudo apt-get install gtk2
<some_user> gtk2.0-examples            gtk2-engines-equinox       gtk2-engines-nodoka        gtk2-engines-sapwood-dbg   gtk2hs-buildtools
<some_user> gtk2-engines               gtk2-engines-magicchicken  gtk2-engines-oxygen        gtk2-engines-smooth
<some_user> gtk2-engines-aurora        gtk2-engines-moblin        gtk2-engines-pixbuf        gtk2-engines-wonderland
<some_user> gtk2-engines-blueheart     gtk2-engines-murrine       gtk2-engines-qtcurve       gtk2-engines-xfce
<some_user> gtk2-engines-cleanice      gtk2-engines-mythbuntu     gtk2-engines-sapwood       gtk2-ex-formfactory-perl
<some_user>    Переустановил gtk2-engines, не помогло
<XuMuK> !paste | some_user
<ubuntuhelp> some_user: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Escsun> XuMuK, помоги ему переставить gtk2)
<AndreX> Shiblev, обычно пиши )
 * AndreX долго думал
<Shiblev>  как блин найти с этим юнити меню администрирование итд?
<AndreX> а чё именно тебе там нужно?
<freed0m> Товарищи, какой пакет нужно установить для поддержки 3G модема?
<Shiblev> ну вот раньше было в верхнем правом углу кнопки откуда можно было хоть кудато добраться, а сейчас ничего найти не могу
<Shiblev> тоесть левом
<AndreX> там поиск есть в менюшке просто название приложения вводиш и всё например: пользователи и группы
<AndreX> а чтобы эти меню в юнити появились по моему никак не сделать если тока гном запустить
<rgrekoff> привет
<toStiff> привет всем! Прошу помочь с проблемой! Хочу установить Ubuntu. Сделал загрузочную флешку(с помощью ultraSIO) все отлично записалось. После настройки бута в биосе, флешку запускает но ничего не происходит, мигающая черта внизу. Исправил файл syslinux.cfg на Ñ
<AndreX> TomFarr, unetbotin, а ultraiso флехи загрузочные ваще не делает помоему
<toStiff> ну с виндоувсом прокатывало) а что можете посоветовать?
<AndreX> unetbotin
<toStiff> Спасибо попробую.
<some_user> как переустановить gtk2 в ubuntu 11.04?
<XuMuK> toStiff, воспользуйся Universal USB Installer
<TomFarr> AndreX, я тут при чем?
<rgrekoff> у меня трудность с тач-скрином. на lenovo s10-3t. краткое касание тача - как щелчок левой мышкой. а как сделать щелчок правой? длительное нажатие, как в винде, не канает =(
<XuMuK> AndreX, unetbootin тоже весь кривой какой то...
<AndreX> TomFarr, извини промазал
<AndreX> XuMuK, ну у меня вроде не глючил
<toStiff> Universal USB Installer советуете?
<XuMuK> да, из под винды
<toStiff> Спасибо
<XuMuK> AndreX, unetbootin всякую хрень отсебятину добавляет
<AndreX> аа ну понятно тогда
<rgrekoff> или мб какая-то сторонняя прога для обслуживания тачскринов существует... подскажите, а?
<toStiff> а в чем разница программ кроме "отсебячины", там какое-то адаптирование есть под разные системы?
<XuMuK> rgrekoff, лично я не знаю, не сталкивался пока что...
<XuMuK> toStiff, разница в том, что одна делает рабочие загрузочные флешки без косяков, а другие нет
<XuMuK> а перепробовал я их достаточно
<toStiff> ultraISO проверенная, и добротно делала загрузочные флешки до этого момента.. хотя еще не известная причина...
<toStiff> на форуме говорят что такие проблемы как у меня возникают из-за железа, и не соответсвия драйверов..
<AndreX> some_user, sudo aptitude reinstall libgtk2.0-0 или sudo apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0 && sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<some_user> AndreX, спасибо
<some_user> подскажите, что за проблема с nautilus'ом. не запускается: $ nautilus
<some_user>  Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported      aborting...      Аварийный останов
<Shiblev> А как вообще посмотреть версию убунту, установленную?
<XuMuK> Shiblev, lsb_release
<XuMuK> some_user, видать потому что у тебя там венегрет из гтк3 и 2
<some_user> XuMuK, и чего ж делать?!
<XuMuK> чистить
<AndreX> странно конечно, но some_user помоему чёта у себя перемудрил, потому что у меня тоже венегрет из гтк стоит
<XuMuK> AndreX, а у кого то уже была точно такая же ошибка... только не помню как именно её пофиксили
<XuMuK> а про венегрет, если задуматься, то у меня тоже
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> гному 3 спасибо
<Shiblev> Ну что за дела, ничего найти не могу, куда все запрятали блин
<Shiblev> такой не дружелюбный интерфейс после виндуза
<XuMuK> AndreX, именно
<Shiblev> вот захотел я посмотреть какая у меня версия убунты, и не знаю как. Интуитивно думаю не получится.
<XuMuK> Shiblev, ето у винды недружелюбный интерфейс, после линя...
<XuMuK> и попробуй доказать обратное
<Shiblev> вот как  мне в два клика посмотреть какая версия стоит убунты?
<AndreX> Shiblev, system->about ubuntu->version and release numbers
<KyuuBe> системны мониор
<KyuuBe> *монитор
<XuMuK> lsb_release же
<XuMuK> или sudo cat /etc/lsb_release
<AndreX> ему надо в 2 клика
<XuMuK> ну пусть скрипт сделает)
<AndreX> я тоже подумал
<Shiblev> -Aspire-8920:~$ lsb_release
<Shiblev> No LSB modules are available.
<Shiblev> и не вижу я в юнити пункта систим
<AndreX> sudo забыл
<XuMuK> echo "sudo cat /etc/lsb_release" > /home/$USER/Рабочий\ стол/version.sh
<freed0m> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<Shiblev> Aspire-8920:~$ sudo lsb_release
<Shiblev> [sudo] password for shimax91:
<Shiblev> No LSB modules are available.
<XuMuK> sudo chmod +x /home/$USER/Рабочий\ стол/version.sh
<freed0m> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<XuMuK> и двойной клик)
<AndreX> не системный монитор на боковую панель и 1 клик
<XuMuK> ему же два надо)
<Shiblev> XuMuK:  разве это не сложнее чем виндузе?
<XuMuK> Shiblev, нет
<Shiblev> я не говорю что виндуз крут
<AndreX> XuMuK, я упрости задачю
<AndreX> л*
<XuMuK> Shiblev, это только тебе кажется, что это сложно, ибо ты пока не привык к консольным коммандам... тем кто понимает - это как читать на иностранном языке...
<XuMuK> если знаешь язык - понимаешь, нет - учи язык)
<AndreX> я на работе уже в место dir ввожу ls
<AndreX> и потом думаю а чё ему ненравиться
<Shiblev> а где мне в юнити найти пункт систим?
<AndreX> нет его там
<Shiblev> а вы живете на юнити?
<AndreX> нет
<XuMuK> не все
<XuMuK> это линукс, детка)))
<Raiden> что хочу то и ворочу
<AndreX> рабочее окружение не ограничеваеться 1 единственным
<Raiden> вообще у меня есть некотоырй позыв доставить порт юнити на гтк3 , к гному 3. Посмотреть что там и на сколько криво.
<w00t1> paste bin
<Shiblev> а зачем сделали этот юнити? я устанавливал раньше убунту, она как то по дружелюбнее смотрелась, хоть и не было в ней этих пафосных больших значков как у планшетов
<w00t1> ой
<w00t1> не нравится - запусти gnome
<w00t1> благо переключиться с юнити на гном в два клика
<Shiblev> как?
<XuMuK> Shiblev, во время логина выбери gnome fallback
<XuMuK> Raiden, или как оно там называется?
<Raiden> или так или классик
<Raiden> ещё в свойствах гнома 3 галочка есть.
<AndreX> тока когда юзера выбрал: gnome classic
<XuMuK> Raiden, мы таки подняли сервак для контры, вечером стрелка)
<XuMuK> будешь с нами?)
<XuMuK> AndreX, да он свалил уже
<Raiden> ну, незнаю. Я в урбан играю, контру не видел года 3
<w00t1> недослушалл и свалил..
<XuMuK> дослушал вроде
<XuMuK> 20:35:41          XuMuK | Shiblev, во время логина выбери gnome fallback
<w00t1> а мне дак юнити ничего, если под себя допилить
<XuMuK> 20:36:03            <-- | Shiblev (~shimax91@95.81.210.187) has quit (Quit:
<w00t1> а, ок
<Raiden> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0607/h_1307471891_92033a7dfe.png
<Shiblev> счастье то какое
<w00t1> Shiblev в экране входа в систему вы можете по умолчанию оставить гном для конкретного юзера
<Shiblev> и как всетаки посмотреть какая у меня убунту, вроде бы должна быть 10-04
<Raiden> lsb_release -d
<Raiden> или -a
<Shiblev> 11-4 оказывается
<Shiblev> а какой нормальный ирк клиент?
<Escsun> weechat
<XuMuK> weechat
<w00t|meal> кому что, если вас юнити не устроило... мне weechat нравится
<w00t|meal> но он консольный
<AndreX> согласен
<Shiblev> вы все в юнити что ли?
<Raiden> поднимайте лучше серв урбана , там ФФА есть , каждый за себя.
<Raiden> во ти порубимся
<Raiden> )
<AndreX> Shiblev, нет у мненя кпримеру гном 3 и ядро 3.0.0-0300rc1-generic
<AndreX> тока он гат не запускаеться с этим ядром
<Raiden> готовить не умеете )
<Raiden> хотя я это не ставил
<Maratich> та ну эту урбан террор
<Maratich> гном говорит, что это - аркада!
<Maratich> я ему верю
<AndreX> Raiden,  а на это ядро дрова не ставяться определяют его как 2.4  и требуют 2.6
<Raiden> Ну в каком-то смысле аркада, наверное.
<Raiden> вообще это фпс  типа кс, карты бывают даже ощутимо больше чем в кс.
<Raiden> хотя большая часть такие же примерно.
<XuMuK> Raiden, да мне тоже уже контра приелась, просто хочется в компании поиграть)))
<XuMuK> как в старые добрые времена))
<artus> так, скайпа у кого нить работаеть?
<XuMuK> да
<w00t|meal> работает
<Raiden> ну контру ставить надо, и физика там другая - вы мну застрелите. Мне лень )
<artus> (( Segmentation fault
<XuMuK> Raiden, ставицо всё ппц как просто...
<Maratich> кстати, почему мышка там прыгает?
<Maratich> вверх сама
<artus> XuMuK, ты читер) тебя вообще распять надо)
<XuMuK> artus, ответь!))*
<Raiden> я использовал скайп недели 2 назад
<Raiden> вроде не падал
<artus> XuMuK, а фигли ты мну убиффал )
<XuMuK> если я те пару раз попал в башню из лосебойки != что я читер))
<artus> XuMuK, хотя я кило водовки в качестве допинга принял мона повоевать)
<XuMuK> просто я в кал оф дюти папа с интервеншном))
<artus> эх, я в шутеры даавно играль, все больше по рпг раслаблялсо )
<XuMuK> Maratich, у меня таже фигня... доставляет ппц
<artus> XuMuK, поставь на дефаулт карту ассаулт
<XuMuK> artus, ага
<Maratich> фух, думал мышь посоветуете почистить :)
<Maratich> но это только в игре
<artus> Maratich, выброси ее )
<XuMuK> Maratich, да
<Maratich> неа, она к ноуту норм катит - шнур плоский и скручивается
<Maratich> а я не геймер и на компе хватает MX518
<XuMuK> artus, поставил)
<XuMuK> кто хочет присоединицо - connect xumuka.net
<Shiblev> sudo cp /etc/fstab.backup что здесь не так?
<Escsun> Shiblev, да  много чего)
<Shiblev> ну я же беру из примера, меня обманывают?
<Escsun> Shiblev, вообще sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<Maratich> Raiden: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=70980.0 не то?
<Maratich> счас у себя попробую
<Shiblev> а почему я не могу помечать кому отвечаю?
<fatal_ERROR777> Всем доброго вечера, у меня есть проблемка. Жизнь заставила меня иметь сразу 4 языка на компе. Когда я играю, мне неудобно переключать языки, покаа там не дойду до русского) Не знаете как мне периодически выключать лишние языки не копаясь в настро
<Maratich> Pidgin?
<fatal_ERROR777> йках?
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, знаю такую штуковину )
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, у меня на 2х маленьких скриптах забито можно даже на хоткей повесить их ..
<Raiden> Maratich: я отходил, к чему этот линк?
<Maratich> к мышке
<Maratich> +urbanterror
<Raiden> я не спрашивал, у меня ок всё с мышкой
<fatal_ERROR777> Escsun, не дашь через paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Raiden> кстати тоже мх 518 и даж все доп кнопки пашут
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, да смысл там 1 строчка всего)
<fatal_ERROR777> 0_о
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, setxkbmap -layout "us,ru(winkeys)" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -model pc105
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, вот типа en и ru
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, setxkbmap -layout "us,ru(winkeys),ua" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -model pc105
<fatal_ERROR777> ааа атака смайлов x)
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, омг
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, отруби их)
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, они же код меняют ..
<toStiff> Можешь подсказать, когда делаешь загрузочную флешку ubuntu, ( делаю я через uui) какой должна быть файловая система флешки?
<toStiff> можете* :)
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, лан проще залью на пасту
<Maratich> а блин, внимательнее буду.
<Shiblev> а я вот сейчас изменил fstab как теперь сделать что бы изменения вступили в силу без перезапуска?
<Maratich> XuMuK: тебе там ссылка
<Escsun> toStiff, fat подойдет
<Maratich> https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa/+packages
<toStiff> а если через universal usb install делаю, с фатом то при запуске флешки вылетает "Missing boot devise"....
<toStiff> что эт может означать? может кто знает?
<w00t|meal> спокойной ночи всем
<Shiblev> а я вот сейчас изменил fstab как теперь сделать что бы изменения вступили в силу без перезапуска?
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, http://pastebin.ca/2076326
<victor0000> Shiblev: mount -a
<artus> XuMuK, ну как ? допинг работаеть? )
<Karantin> внимание знатокам, вопрос: по умолчанию в 10.04 сервер, гуишка есть?
<fatal_ERROR777> Escsun, благодарю
<Raiden> нету
<Escsun> fatal_ERROR777, можешь повесить на них хоткеи и легко будет или в меню закинуть тоже неплохой вариант )
<Karantin> Raiden: спс, это печально
<fatal_ERROR777> спокойной ночи
<AndreX> Karantin, она ненужна на сервере и это совсем не печально ))
<Karantin> для чайника нужна :)
<Karantin> и без неё печально )
<Raiden> Karantin: если тяжело обходиться без гуи, поставь десктоп версию, потом доставь серверное ядро и в меню sudo tasksel выбери необходимые сервисы.
<AndreX> зачем чайнику сервер?
<Raiden> будет тебе сервер с гуи
<artus> Karantin, серверу гуи нафиг не надо !
<Raiden> или если умеешь сеть поднять с консоли, то доставить гуи на сервер - 1 команда.
<Karantin> AndreX: а это он сам еще не понял хД
<artus> ssh c ujkjdjq
<XuMuK> какая нифег гуишка на сервере?
<artus> ssh с головой
<Karantin> ooo) k.lb ghjcsgf.ncz)
<Karantin> люди просыпаются)
<artus> XuMuK, де тама скай ?
<XuMuK> вы сговорились чтоль?
<Raiden> сервер и десктоп не совсем разыне версии, это скорее разные наборы софта по умолчанию. А версия убунты по сути одна
<Raiden> Karantin: --^
<Raiden> что хочешь то и доставляй
<Raiden> е это в виндовсах... Если у вас два процессора вам надо серверную версию купить, а если вдруг вы доставили рам, то надо её выкинуть и купить другую серверную версию, с поддержкой пае
<Raiden> по крайней мере так раньше было :)
<Raiden> до win ser2008к2
<vdrandom> лол
<Raiden> r*
<vdrandom> Карантин, ты же чей-то тестовый ник :)
<go8765432> помогите разобраться.. нагуглить-нагуглил, а понять не могу) http://askubuntu.com/questions/41876/authentication-failure-wont-resolve
<vdrandom> зойчем людей троллишь? :)
<Shiblev> -Aspire-8920:~$ sudo mount -a
<Shiblev> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<Shiblev> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<Shiblev> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<Shiblev> что за фигня?
<Shiblev> не хочет перезагружать
<vdrandom> Shiblev, а ты прочитай
<vdrandom> там всё понятно написано
<Shiblev> я на брал fuser но пока не вкурю что дальше тыкать
<vdrandom> перечитать сообщение об ошибке
<vdrandom> о чём оно говорит, кстати?
<go8765432> vdrandom, это мне?
<vdrandom> go8765432, нет
<vdrandom> Shiblev,
<Shiblev> о том что кто то испльзует данную файловую систему, уже смонтировано
<go8765432> а мне ктонить поможет?)
<artus> неа
<XuMuK> artus, ты, говоришь, напилсо?)
<vdrandom> вот. Перепроверь, открыт ли где-нибудь каталог, в который смонтировано устройство
<XuMuK> тада я за планом пошол))
<artus> XuMuK, ))) ыыыы
<artus> читер)
 * XuMuK вернецо через полчасега
<XuMuK> artus, от читера слышу
<artus> аххахаха
<Shiblev> да ничего же не открыто
<XuMuK> обойму в него всадил, а он после етого пару раз пукнул и я умер))*
<artus> XuMuK, надыть кого нить еще тянуть  )
<vdrandom> àª
<XuMuK> artus, да, вот и займись))
<XuMuK> пока меня нет))
<vdrandom> извините, промахнулся :)
<artus> народ, айда в кс гамать)
<artus> XuMuK, тык того, стиль пьяной обезяны)
<XuMuK> сервак свой, читеров будем жестоко карать)))
<artus> XuMuK, алкоголь это допинг а не читерство)
<XuMuK> artus, во! сделай ка нам админку пока)) чтоб прям из игры))
<XuMuK> мод уже стоит, настроить надо бы)
<artus> XuMuK, ты мне пас роди на ссх
<vdrandom> Shiblev, тогда почитай man fuser.
<go8765432> artus, а почему мне никто не поможет? О
<vdrandom> Shiblev, по секрету подскажу, что тебе нужен ключ -m
<Vayms> ээ... А где в Pigin автоматическую аунтификацию поставить на вход в irc?
<XuMuK> artus, в личку скинь)
<Escsun> go8765432, с чем тебе уже помогать )
<vdrandom> artus, я бы во что-нибудь сыграл, но мне лень качать и ставить, да ещё и под вайном. неужто ни во что нативное не играете?
<XuMuK> artus, ну что ты меня задерживаешь?))
<go8765432> Escsun, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=155794.msg1149912#msg1149912
<go8765432> воть
<Karantin> vdrandom: нет, я отдельная личность :)
<XuMuK> artus,
<XuMuK> artus,wake up
<Escsun> go8765432, dbus зло)
<Vayms> ээ... А где в Pigin автоматическую аунтификацию поставить на вход в irc?
<go8765432> Escsun, очень информативно)
<vdrandom|away> Vayms, выкинь пиджин, это негодный irc-клиент :)
<Vayms> другого нет)
<Vayms> Только поставил убунту)
<Vayms> впервые..
<Karantin> теперь новый вопрос :) ssh без внешнего ip сможет работать ?
<shimax91_> sudo fuser -m ничего не дает
<Sergey_IT> Karantin, с ip лучше
<Karantin> Sergey_IT: его нету (
<Vayms> vdrandom  - Чего посоветуешь?)
<Sergey_IT> Karantin, у меня есть, но ssh не нужен (... парадокс )
<go8765432> Sergey_IT, я знаю кто мне поможет)
<Karantin> Sergey_IT: я если честно сам не понял для чего, но хочется... :) хочется предоставить доступ к своему компу из вне. т.к. большую часть времени провожу хз где.
<go8765432> помогите пожалуйста ктонить с логином ubuntu one http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=155794.msg1149912#msg1149912
<Sergey_IT> Karantin, на форуме глянь - там решения были вроде
<nexxxt> ку
<Shiblev_> sudo fuser -m что за процесс сюда нужен?
<Raiden> ?
 * go8765432  и что бы это всё значило.... о_О
<Raiden> на какой хочешь посмотреть такой и нужен
<Raiden> ps ax |less
<vdrandom|away> Shiblev_, эти процессы и не дают размонтировать диск
<vdrandom|away> смотри@проверяй
<vdrandom|away> выбирай@убивай :)
<Shiblev_> не пойму. как же мне размонтировать диск то без перезапуска
<Shiblev_> какие процессы его деражат
<Shiblev_> И как вообще помечать кому отвечаешь?
<Raiden> lsof /dev/устройство или lsof /media/папка
<Raiden> наверное покажут какой процесс
<Raiden> на худой конец можно набрать sudo sync , перекреститься и выдернуть без анмаунта.
<Raiden> :)
<Raiden> неправославные могут исполнить свой ритуал :)
<Shiblev_> -Aspire-8920:~$ sudo fuser -m   /dev/sda3   /dev/sda3:             817
<Shiblev_> как дальше убить
<AndreX> fuser -k
<go8765432> помогите пожалуйста разобраться вот в этом http://askubuntu.com/questions/41876/authentication-failure-wont-resolve
<vdrandom> посмотри, что это за процесс сначала
<Shiblev_> в смысле посмотреть?
<vdrandom> ps aux| grep 817
<Raiden> kill 817 - это завершить процесс как положен, kill -9 817 - это убить\прервать
<Maratich> там в UTerror еще играете?
<Raiden> по вкусу
<Shiblev_> root       817  0.0  0.0  20564  2476 ?        Ss   20:00   0:03 /sbin/mount.ntfs /dev/sda3 /windows/media -o rw,umask=007,gid=46
<vdrandom> ну так umount и всё, не?
<AndreX> sudo fuser -k /media/cdrom к примеру  грохнет процесс использующий сдром
<Shiblev> В смысле umount
<vdrandom> umount /dev/sda3
<vdrandom> тебе ведь его размонтировать надо?
<Shiblev> ну наконец то, появился мой виндузятский раздел
<Shiblev> и все таки как мне помечать кому я отвечаю?
<AndreX> первые буквы ника и таб
<vdrandom> в чятике?
<Escsun> Shiblev, use tab
<vdrandom> набираешь ник, или часть ника и жмёшь таб
<Raiden> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<vdrandom> в большинстве клиентов есть автодополнение
<Raiden> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<Shiblev> как посмотреть какой grub установлен, стоит ubuntu 11-04
<vdrandom> второй
<Shiblev> vdrandom: ну сейчас значит и его будем доламывать))
<AndreX> вобще у большинства программ есть параметр --version
<Shiblev> vdrandom: хочу его сделать красивым, стоит?
<AndreX> изврат
<vdrandom> ну я в этом смысла не вижу
<vdrandom> ты его видишь 3 секунды при включении компьютера
<Shiblev> а можно сделать и минуту)
<vdrandom> стоит ли убивать время на эти 3 секунды?
<Shiblev> дак надо друганов удивлять)
<vdrandom> ну раз надо - ковыряй, чо :)
<Shiblev> его ведь убить нельзя? он вроде как крутой
<AndreX> ты лучше удиви их скоростью загрузки в 3 секунды ))
<vdrandom> убить можно всё
<vdrandom> главное - иметь достаточно кривые руки
<vdrandom> и думать спинным мозгом :)
<Shiblev> AndreX: дак не плучится
<artus>  vdrandom главное иметь права на убить)
<artus> мваахаха
<vdrandom> тоже верно
<go8765432> помогите пожалуйста с ubuntu one
<artus> лесом ее
<delorian> go8765432: а что там?
<delorian> что нужно от неё
<go8765432> delorian, вот http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=155794.msg1149912#msg1149912
<go8765432> yt kjubybncz
<go8765432> не логинится
<go8765432> artus, ну прям так уж лесом...)
<delorian> ты через какуюто прошку?
<delorian> я через браузер все закидываю
<go8765432> а синхронизировать как?
<artus> go8765432, эммм.. и че не понятно?
<go8765432> через дефолтную: ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<artus> и да, нафига тебе вообще надо бубунтован?
<artus> ибо есть дропбокс, есть аерофс, есть вебдав
<go8765432> artus, а нафига тебе знать нафига мне бубунту? (это я тоже вопросом на вопрос...:))
<go8765432> artus, сори
<go8765432> я не понял что ты спросил
<delorian> artus: а ты что юзаешь?
<AndreX> go8765432, там каталог ~/.local/share/ubuntuone прелагаят снести из хомяка
<AndreX> предлагают*
<artus> delorian, дропбокс и аерофс
<artus> delorian, на дропбоксе 12ть гигофф)))
<delorian> уу... ща сделаю се)
<artus> go8765432, каким лешим корелируетцо бубунтуван с бубунтой?
<artus> оно ж кривоееееее
<delorian> а там через клиент какой то?
<artus> ну оно все через клиент)
<artus> и да, если синкать че нить левое то ln -s очени даже гуд)
<artus> синкает как профели ff так и хрома )
<artus> и вообще практически панацея)
<delorian> классно
<artus> идеалом возможно будет аэрофс когда допилят )
<go8765432> AndreX, сносил - не помогло
<go8765432> даже пытался на #ubuntuone спросить - но там все как рыбы...
<artus> go8765432, так, ты мне скажи, нафиг те бубунтуван ?
<go8765432> artus, ну он какбы родной...
<artus> go8765432, он как бе кривой
<go8765432> а что лучше аерофс или дропбокс?
<go8765432> artus, ну хранит вроде нормально всё...
<artus> давай ты не будеш опять затягивать свою любимую песню на предмет посношать неделю моск а потом таки согласитцо
<artus> и сразу начнеш пользовать дропбокс
<go8765432> я им и так пользуюсь)
<artus> щас лутше дропбокс
<go8765432> просто захотел ubntu one
<artus> и смотреть в сторону аерофс
<go8765432> мне пока для zim он нужен...
<artus> что есть зим и в чем такая необходимость вана ?
<go8765432> потому и хотел ubuntu one
<go8765432> artus, zim - 'nj elj,ytqifz dtcxm
<go8765432> *-это удобнейшая весчь)
<artus> чем ?
<artus> что оно делаеть?
<go8765432> artus, может всё-таки есть какие-то идеи почему one  не логинится? (кроме того что он кривой?)
<go8765432> artus, блокнотище такое
<vdrandom> у меня и zim через дропбокс синкается
<go8765432> artus, никогда не слышал?
<artus> аххаха
<artus> vdrandom, ну вот у адекватных людей все работает и без всяких унылах бубунтованов )
<vdrandom> лол
<go8765432> vdrandom, ну я понимаю... мне хотелось бы и one тоже...
<artus> go8765432, кароче, хорош тролить ) или юзай чего советують или сношай моск разроботчикам софта )
<go8765432> ...ладно... я вижу у вас настроение не разбираться в этом... пойду тогда дропбокс ставить...
<artus> ато так бы и ставит в надцатый раз дрова на риалтек )
<vdrandom> риалтек ололо
<vdrandom> так это ты с ним мучился, go8765432?
<go8765432> artus, причём риалтек?
<go8765432> vdrandom, да
<artus> ога ) он )
<artus> go8765432, это я к тому что страдаеш фигней причем непонятно зачем )
<go8765432> artus, ладн... дропбокс-так дропбокс...
<Sergey_IT> vdrandom, он со всем, за что берется, мучается - талант! )))
 * go8765432 но я на всякий случай на форуме написал темку )
<go8765432> Sergey_IT, клевета)
<Cat1> прикольная штука линукс. Любой дистр ставь и все родное нужно менять на неродное получается, потому что в любом дистре родное хуже неродного
<Cat1> а в родном работает лучше родного, вот как то так
<vdrandom> щито? О_о
<Cat1> это правда жизни
<vdrandom> ты сам-то хоть понял, что сказал? :)
<Cat1> эмпати - родное  - кривое
<Cat1> убунтован - родной - кривой
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, за последнее время ты лидер по проблемам )
<Escsun> Cat1, еще так на арч скажи..
<vdrandom> эмпати вроде же появилось не в рамках убунты
<Nor8> Sergey_IT:  Это наш дежурный тролль )))
<vdrandom> я помню, мне оно на глаза попадалось
<go8765432> Sergey_IT, это хорошо... а чё как сонные мухи... сидеть не знать чё делать...
<vdrandom> а в убунте ещё гаим стоял :)
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, ага )
<artus> vdrandom, эмпати злооооо
<vdrandom> да, унылота редкостная
<go8765432> Nor8, этот троль между прочим уже не раз лучше некоторых "гиков" помогал начинающим с их проблемами на канале, когда их забрасывали всякими умными словами !
<vdrandom> я его ещё тогда пощупал, когда оно только появилось
<vdrandom> с тех пор там ни фич не появилось, ни быстродействия
<Raiden> Cat1: полностью согласен
<vdrandom> go8765432 не тролль, что вы.
<go8765432> мне эмпати нравитсу гуем
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, они круче тебя были, видимо )
<Cat1> да я как патриот хочу использовать то что стоит по умолчанию, ну все что ни возьми - кривоееее
<vdrandom> вот гобелен... :)
<Nor8> go8765432: И это ни в коем случае не оправдывает твою перманентную генерацию проблем, зачастую на пустом месте ))))
<artus> go8765432, еретик
<Raiden> Линукс слово вообще не описывает происходящего, нету никакой ос линукс, есть ядро линукс , кучка весьма кривых исходников.
<Sergey_IT> Cat1, давай по пунктам конкретные вопросы (хватит брызгать)
<Raiden> а ос - это скорее то, что называют дистрибутивами )
<go8765432> artus, я конечно вам благодарен за помощь, просто когда меня тролем называют, то немного задевает...
<Nor8> Raiden: Ку, у тебя работает компиз с гномом 3-им? )))
<go8765432> Nor8, ну какбы да...
<Raiden> Nor8: я не пробовал. Спустя неделю всё ещё играю в гном шелл
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, меня тоже называют, даже забавно )
<Nor8>  Raiden: Захватывает? )))
<Raiden> ну, да , немного.
<Cat1> а конкретно ничего . Просто я вчера про эмпати вопрос задавал - мне сказали он кривой. Вот человек спросил про убунтуван - говорят ставь дропбокс )) вот я к чему
<artus> go8765432, просто когда тебе говоритцо 3 раза как оно должно быть а ты кочевражишся и пытаешся чете доказать не понимая как оно должно роботать то это и есть признак троля )
<go8765432> artus, я надеюсь ты не имеешь ввиду пример с ubuntu one?
<Sergey_IT> Cat1, ты реши, что тебе нужно, и действуй
<artus> go8765432, имею )
<Cat1> да я знаю что мне нужно. у меня все окей. =)
<artus> go8765432, ты не обижайся ) просто иногда прислушивайся  к советам ) всеж ты не первый на грабли наступаеш)
<go8765432> artus, ну тогда "как оно должно быть " это немного громко сказано. скорее - это был "хороший совет")
<artus> go8765432, не повериш но оно проще если тебе сразу сдадут все секретки с граблями на которые можно наступить )
<go8765432> совет-согласен
<delorian> сделал се dropbox уже в синхроне, номальный сервис, лучше чем one
<artus> go8765432, бубунтуван отрадаяь адекуватно не работал , и профита посравнению с дропбоксом у него ниразщу нет )
<artus> воть) чего и следовало доказать)
<Nor8>  Raiden: А ты не хочешь потестировать связку гном 3 + компиз? И рассказать всем об этом потом)))))
<vdrandom> а вообще в убунте очень клёвый гном
<Desniza> здрасте
<delorian> ку
<go8765432> artus, aerofs - бесплатный что-ли?
<vdrandom> если не считать апплета уведомлений, всё совершенно роскошно сделано
<Cat1> я чегото к unity уже как к родной привык и все стало казаться даже совсем прилично и удобно
<artus> go8765432, угу_
<Desniza> напоминает историю с КДЕ - типа уже точно не падает
<artus> go8765432, давай мыло инвайт вышлю)
<artus> кде злооооооо
<go8765432> artus, o_O
<vdrandom> плазма не падает!
<Desniza> на хабр ? инвайт - мне тоже ))
<go8765432> artus, а можно поподробней
<artus> да сюда мож давать
<vdrandom> Desniza, зачем тебе туда инвайт?
<Desniza> 1) рассказать о своем проекте (гейма под линукс)
<go8765432> artus, мне?
<Desniza> 2) поискать комунити
<artus> не, даю инвайн на aerofs
<Nor8> Desniza: Скигь линк, посмотрим, что за игра )))
<go8765432> artus, дык аааа как ?
<go8765432> как бесплатно?
<Desniza> http://itarium-online.com/
<artus> go8765432, давай инвайт и потом проверещ почту) там будет сцыль на клиент и код для активации
<Desniza> постил уже когда-то ссылку
<vdrandom> круто
<vdrandom> удачи тебе в этом нелёгком деле :)
<Desniza> поиск инвайта на хабр ? )))
<vdrandom> в том числе :)
<go8765432> artus, а инвайт зачем?
<artus> go8765432, ушло
<Desniza> :-D
<artus> go8765432, оно в закрытом тесте пока
<artus> ну че нелегкое дело) инвайт на хабру я тут получил)
<artus> правда по блату но всеж)
<Desniza> аааа народ делитесь инвайтами ))))
<artus> как гритцо к то первый встал того и тапки )
<Nor8> Desniza: У тебя все планеты с атмосферой? )))
<Desniza> типа да
<Nor8> Desniza: Не логично
<Desniza> в новых билдах размер солнца пофиксили если что )))))
<Desniza> почему не логично ?
<Desniza> с одной стороны за физической достоверностью не гонимся - ибо получается не интересно
<Nor8> Desniza: Не логично, потому что вероятность не очень высокая, но раз не гонитесь за достоверностью, то без разницы
<Desniza> нет уж нет уж - на сколько мне известно наличие атмосферы зависит в основном от массы планеты
<Desniza> +- история планеты но в основном таки от массы
<artus> O_o
<artus> вы о чем ?
<Desniza> мы о вечном )))
<Nor8> )) Об игре
<Sergey_IT> планету Убунта с моей аватарки обсуждают )
<Nor8> Desniza: Ты хочешь сказать, что наличие атмосферы зависит только от наличия необходимого значения гравитационного поля?
<artus> Desniza, а че тамам мона ?
<Desniza> гравитация не дает разлетаться газам
<Desniza> artus, типа Eve online - но только без офлайна как такового
<artus> а в еве есть офлайн? O_o
<Desniza> пока тебя нет - цампутер лопатит за тебя работу
<Desniza> есть - когда ты не в сети твой корабль исчезает
<artus> нарооод, давайте в кс )
<Nor8> ))))
<Desniza> лучше в кваку или fear
<artus> ну какой серв подняли то и предлагаем )
<Desniza> КС для кемперов
<Desniza> квака для настоящих чуваков !!! )))
<artus> да заходи уже )
<artus> XuMuK, смени карту на асаулт
<Desniza> у мну нема
<artus> лесом бомбы
<Nor8> )))
<XuMuK> ща
<go8765432> artus, а как дропбокс обновлять потом?
<vdrandom> давайте сюда клиент, лол
<Desniza> а оно под убунтой идет ? )))
<go8765432> artus, я хочу тоже в кс
<go8765432> artus, как?
<go8765432> скажите как?
<go8765432> как ставили ? какую версию? какой сервер?
<artus> connect xumuka.net
<Maratich> у меня контра глючит - подвисает, движение размазывается
<artus> http://rutor.org/torrent/100651/counter-strike-1.6-4748-protokol-2011-pc
<Maratich> хотя 1.6
<go8765432> artus, а как ставить?
<artus> ccskm dsit
<go8765432> вижу
<artus> ссыль выше
<XuMuK> artus, готово)
<XuMuK> кто идёт гамацо в контру?
<artus> асаулт дефалт?
<XuMuK> сервак канала)
<artus> того, тимспик поднять?
<XuMuK> читеров в бан)
<XuMuK> а то
<Maratich> а нубов берете7
<XuMuK> а то
<go8765432> artus, через винцо его ставить?
<artus> давай )
<artus> мы все нубы
<XuMuK> мы сами те ещё нубы))
<XuMuK> ыы
<artus> go8765432, ну у меня серез кросовер)
<go8765432> как ставить его?
<artus> ну через вайн ставь
<go8765432> artus,  что это?
<XuMuK> качать надо
<go8765432> да я качаю
<go8765432> щя 10 минут - и он мой
<XuMuK> да кс и через вайн нармально идет
<artus> go8765432, http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<XuMuK> я пока дуну ещё))
<artus> гыы
<Escsun> artus, зачем через кросс ?
<artus> XuMuK, хорош читерить) у меня последняя будылка пива )
<artus> Escsun, а фиг нает)
<artus> Escsun, я его тестю просто пока )
<Desniza> процессор с тактовой частотой 800 МГц или выше
<Desniza> 128 Мб оперативной памяти
<Desniza> видеокарта 32 Мб
<Desniza> клавиатура, мышь
<go8765432> artus, он платный?
<Desniza> подключение к Интернет
<Desniza> гагага
<XuMuK> по идее
<go8765432> XuMuK, что ты дунешь?)
<artus> go8765432, условно) ;)
<XuMuK> угадай
<Escsun> лучше бы в cs2d играли)
<go8765432> artus, кросовер всмысле
<artus> go8765432, буш ся хорошо вести дадим ключик )
<XuMuK> а хорошо себя ведут те, кто высылает нам на пиво))
<XuMuK> гг
<artus> 46.4.135.132 сервер тс )
<Maratich> тс3 ?
<artus> lf
<artus> да
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Ша, вы пока лоб зеленкой мажте )))
<XuMuK> дружно качаем teamspeaker
<artus> XuMuK, че у тя шипит тама ?
<ubunt00231u64646> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<artus> ubunt00231u64646, нафиг те груб, давай с нами в кс )
<XuMuK> я перегружусь
<go8765432> что такое тимспикер?
<ubunt00231u64646> O_o гониш))))я только с нее
<ubunt00231u64646> серв давай
<artus> connect xumuka.net
<artus> ща народ поставит и подтянетцо
<SolarBoom> gde naxoditsya php extensions?
<Maratich> тото я думал, че это urban terror туда не подключается...
<artus> вот вы видели такого придурка
<Maratich> про контру и не увидел
 * artus кинул в бутылку с пивом окурок, на автомате
<artus> полную ((((
<Maratich> слышно
<Maratich> :)
<ubunt00231u64646> много пипла?
<Maratich> гавно с гнёздами
<Maratich> я тс обновлю счас
<XuMuK> Nor8, ты тоже будешь?)
<XuMuK> у тебя микрофон чо то мандит)
<artus> Maratich, куды отваливаешся?
<artus> XuMuK, google-chrome --app='https://mail.google.com/mail/mu/' вот как ахреренно проверять почту )
<llinxX> Ребят подскажите как настроить планшет genius g-pen 560 под 11.04
<llinxX> Гугл банит.)
<artus> лесом планшеты) го с нами в кс )
 * XuMuK звнят
<llinxX> Та ну работать надо...
<Nor8>  llinxX: А что не так с планшетом?
<llinxX> Nor8: Работает в режиме мышки, не чувствует силу нажатия.
<Nor8> llinxX: Убунту вообще поддерживает его?
<llinxX> Nor8 : На ура. Все работает само по себе кроме собственноувствительности к силе нажати, на убунтофоруме все вроде есть, но я к сожалению не настолько силен в инглише(
<llinxX> Nor8: Да и не нашел я там решения дл 11.04
<Nor8> llinxX: гуглоперевод
<llinxX> Nor8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen вроде нет варианта под 11.04
<Nor8> llinxX: Этот мануал и для 11.04 подойдет
<llinxX> Nor8: ppa:doctormo/xorg-wizardpen и все?
<go8765432> artus, ну и где вы все?
<XuMuK> ну чо, кто идёт в контру играть?
<artus> f ns nfv &
<artus> а ты там ?
<XuMuK> я, естественно
<artus> захады в тимспик
<XuMuK> адресс сервера кс 46.4.135.136
<go8765432> artus, XuMuK  ?
<go8765432> test
<ubuntuhelp> go8765432, Понг понг понг...
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<XuMuK> адресс TeamSpeak 46.4.135.132
<artus> это кс, на 132 тимспик
<artus> 136 сервак кс
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765432> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<go8765432> artus, XuMuK ну и где вы все?
<AndreX|OFF> там - > 46.4.135.136
<artus> дем тебя)
<artus> connect 46.4.135.136
<Philipp2007> Всем доброй ночи! есть кто живой?
<artus> go8765432, ставь тимспик
<vdrandom> artus, XuMuK куда подключаться на этот ваш кунтерстрайк?
<Philipp2007> artus, может ты знаешь как сделать что бы приложение запускалось на определенном рабочем столе. Хочу в автозапуск прописать
<Nor8> artus: Вы там уже к чемпионату мира готовитесь, я смотрю )))
<Nor8> vdrandom: connect xumuk.net
<Nor8> Или xumuka? )))
<Nor8> vdrandom: Вообщем, или химик.нет или химика.нет
<artus> хад)
<artus> go8765432, да тимспик запускай
<artus> vdrandom, ты тож
<go8765432> artus, xnj nfrjt nbvcgbr&
<go8765432> artus, что такое тимспик?
<artus> тимспик говорю ставь 3й )
<go8765432> как?
<artus> голосовой чат)
<go8765432> artus, что это и как его поставить 7
<artus> где мы все висим
<artus> стяни 3й и поставь
<go8765432> как ты успеваешь и в ирс и кс ?
<go8765432> непонял
<go8765432> как его стянуть 7
<artus> ну вроде успеваю)
<artus> забей в гугле
<artus> ща тама я химик, марат и даша  )
<vdrandom> что-то меня не пускает
<vdrandom> XuMuK, вырубил сервер што ле?
<artus> перезайди на серв
<artus> кто такой плеер?
<artus> vdrandom, запускай тимспик )
<XuMuK> vdrandom, да, гдм рестартанул
<XuMuK> а то я нажал принтскрин внезапно и мне всё перекосячило)
<only_you> всем привет. поставил другу 11.04,  при подключении езернета неактивное подключение в нетворкменеджере и лампочка на сетевой не мигает. сетевая карта (realtek rtl-8139/8139c/8139c+) может кто помочь?)
<XuMuK> ifconfig wlan0 up
<vdrandom> XuMuK, сервер тот же, порт умолчательный?
<XuMuK> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<XuMuK> да
<only_you> может eth0?)
<vdrandom> ts3?
<vdrandom> или ts2?
<vdrandom> XuMuK, какойтс-то?
<go8765432> artus, как пользоваться тимспикером?
<vdrandom> ставишь, пользуешься, ?????????, профит!
<go8765432> я поставил
<go8765432> что там дальше
<go8765432> как сервер найти?
<Nor8> Raiden:  Здесь?
<go8765432> vdrandom, как сервер найти в спикере?
<vdrandom> хз
<Raiden> да, тут
<vdrandom> самому никак не скажут
<artus> 46.4.135.132
<artus> серв тимспика
<Nor8>  Raiden: Скинь плиз еще раз лин на установку гнома 3-го для 11.04
<Nor8>  Raiden: Гляну, что за чудо
<Raiden> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<Raiden> потом в центр приложений зайди , там есть список по репозиторию
<Raiden> и можешь доставить ещё чего-нить
<Nor8> Raiden: ок, гляну
<Raiden> да в общем какашка это. лучше связки гном\компиз и кде 4.6 я ничего не видел
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> если бы было больше настроек галками и можно было бы лагающий иногда муттер сменить на компиз...
<Raiden> может и будет потом.
<Nor8> Raiden: То есть, не работает 3-ий с компизом?
<Raiden> фаллбек работает, гномшелл - нет
<vdrandom> православный детхматч православен ._.
<seed22_> народ,а подскажите пожалуйста, как файл или папку сделать скрытыми?
<Raiden> точку в начале названия
<Raiden> аттрибута скрытый как в досе тут нет
<seed22_> понял, спасибо
<vdrandom> пойду квейклайв поставлю
<artus> а кито такой киев
<artus> тьху ты
<artus> фридом
<vdrandom> лол
<XuMuK> Raiden, а ты чо с нами не идешь?)
<Raiden> не
<Nor8> Raiden: Здесь?
<Raiden> ну что, не сдохла убунта?
<Raiden> тут
<freed0m> Ну как я вам  в кс?
<Nor8> Raiden: Работает, но твоя команда на удаление не работает )))
<Raiden> ))
<vdrandom> эх.
<Raiden> да вроде должна, поставить надо пакетип с ппа пурж
<Raiden> с командой
<vdrandom> кс этот ваш фигня. :) Дэтхматч, только дэтхматч и ничего, кроме него, родимого :)
<Nor8> Raiden: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge Вот это добавь
<Raiden> ну , потом мб
<Raiden> это и так очевидно, если чего-то нет - надо ставить
<Raiden> если наберется ещё инфа , потом поправлю - я ленивый )
<XuMuK> а чо это все вышли чтоль?
<TomFarr> XuMuK, все да не все
<Nor8> Raiden: Юнити хуже вируса )))
<Raiden> уже нравится начало или что?
<TomFarr> Вы бы видели этот стеб на irc.wenet.ru....
<Nor8> О чем стеб?
<TomFarr> Человек считает себя программистом и верит, что записать данные в память и отобразить их в динамическом интерфейсе телефона занимает одни и теже ресурсы.
<Nor8> Ох уж этот тонкий юмор прогаммеров ))))
<TomFarr> ну до этого он скзал, что айфон по сравнению вот с этим http://bit.ly/kaEyDv не тру.
<Nor8> Raiden:  Не поверишь, все восстановилось прекрасно )))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-08
<TomFarr> а начал плючаться слюнями в монитор когда я сообщил что в моем снусмусе на андроиде 128 метров выжираются прокруткой журнала звонков на 2-3 недели назад.
<TomFarr> 128 метров рамы.
<Raiden> верю. Я тоже восстанавливал.
<TomFarr> http://paste.org.ru/?zdhc7y
<TomFarr> о боже он продолжает
<Nor8> Raiden: Гном три такой же странный как и юнити. Я понимаю, что в будущем все будут иметь тачскрины в 3Д режиме, но до этого им еще гном и юнити пилить и пилить ))))
<XuMuK> TomFarr, пойдём играть, ты хотел
<XuMuK> TomFarr, connect xumuka.net
<go8765432> XuMuK, дык уже все разбежались...
<TomFarr> XuMuK, нету кс'a есть нексус, нексус пойдет?
<Raiden> Nor8: Ну в общем да. Хотя за неделю привыкаешь конечн, только я некоторые знакомы элементы навесил, типа меню апликейшен и переход и 3 кнопки для окна
<Raiden> хатя самое лучшее в гном3 всетаки то, что гном-шелл можно отрубить нафиг :)
<Nor8> Raiden: Да и тот факт, что с компизом не работает уже не тру, так не должно быть )))
<Nor8> )))
<XuMuK> go8765432, дык блин, хотя бы 2х2)
<Nor8> Химик ты какой то контрасектант)) Всех на канале обращаешь в контроересь )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, да, жаль все ети компизные няшки)
<Raiden> птичка прикольная http://www.youtube.com/user/carambatelevision2#p/a/u/2/LLwZUTZw7dg
<XuMuK> да просто давно собирались)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну у меня то эти няшки есть ))))
<Nor8> Raiden: Жениться захочешь, не так еще растопыришься ))))
<Raiden> ))
<Nor8>  Raiden: Сабачку говорящу видел? )))) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=topvideos_mf
<vdrandom> нексуиз офигенен
<Nor8> Это все самообман )))
<Raiden> смешно конечно
<Raiden> но это прикол просто
<Nor8> Raiden: Да не, чистая правда )))
<go8765432_> кто-то вкурсе- дропбокс как-то обновляется?
<vdrandom> go8765432_, обновляется
<Raiden> )
<vdrandom> живёт себе в ~/.dropbox-dist
<vdrandom> и сам обновляется, когда нужно
<go8765432_> vdrandom, сам?
<go8765432_> ясн
<go8765432_> спс
<delorian> всем пока, пошель спать
<TAV75> как открыть центр приложений через терминал (какая команда)?
<TAV75> ааауууууууууууу! тут есть кто-нибудь живой?
<okman> Ого, сколько вас сдесь.
<okman> u nespitsa ze...
<yurau> это (ро)боты
<yurau> я один остался вживых
<stasdizzi_mob> Я не робот
<NoOova> skai;
<NoOova> skai:
<skai> чете?
<NoOova> (08:54:45) Кошка Аня: Как там Скай мой любимый  *ROFL*
<NoOova> чё ответить?
<skai> помираю скажи
<NoOova> Она сказала щас откачивать тебя рпидёт
<skai> скажи,что я спать после экзамена
<NoOova> (09:17:06) Кошка Аня: Гад он. Так и скажи. Не любит он меня совсем:(
<skai> зато я на пять сдал.и имею право спать
<Fanisk> всем привет. подскажите пожалйста, как сменить иконки каталогов в krusader? Всё облазил, никак не нашёл
<CARCASS> Fanisk: привет. Если где и настраивается Krusader, то в евоном Konfigurator'е...
<CARCASS> но там иконки не меняются, да.
<Fanisk> во-во
<Fanisk> на сркинах видел, что другие иконки можно ставить
<Fanisk> просто всё настроил, а голубые иконки глаз режут
<CARCASS> взгляни http://www.krusader.org/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=2148&highlight=icons
<CARCASS> советуют установить KDE control center и в нем уже можно менять иконки
<CARCASS> kcontrol в терминале набери, может уже установлено
<Fanisk> всё, я всё понял, в моём случае я пролетел с openbox своим
<CARCASS> а, у тебя openbox...
<CARCASS> тоды не знаю
<Fanisk> но по крайне мере спасибо за ссылку, всё стало ясно
<Fanisk> ну вот
<Fanisk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ydZyzbbpB6s/TP1M-w-lXnI/AAAAAAAAAe4/Rn2aF6EiLPI/s1600/061210224853.png
<Fanisk> тут явно openbox
<kamyshovyy> ку!
<CARCASS> Fanisk: я бы сказал, Gnome )
<Fanisk> я настаиваю на openbox'e
<CARCASS> твой скрин?
<Fanisk> нет
<CARCASS> kamyshovyy: Q
<Fanisk> но свиду и так видно что open+tint2 и.т.д.
<kamyshovyy> P.Y.G.: чё ломаете?
<CARCASS> Fanisk: я про скрин сказал, что по мне так это гном на вид...
<CARCASS> kamyshovyy: голову )
<kamyshovyy> иногда нужно ))
<CARCASS> человек вот затрудняется, как менять иконки в Krusader, ежели оный под openbox установлен.
<CARCASS> а точнее, иконки папок
<kamyshovyy> хз не юзал
<CARCASS> Fanisk: вполне возможно, что искомые настройки содержатся в каком-нить openbox configuration manager'e
<Fanisk> неа
<Fanisk> точно не там
<Fanisk> во! http://ezpata.blogspot.com/2011/01/themerc-openbox.html
<Fanisk> сори, вот правильная ссылка http://ezpata.blogspot.com/2011/01/krusader.html   openbox всё-таки
<CARCASS> знаешь, а ведь ты все равно можешь установить kcontrol , в нем и настраивать внешний вид kde-приложений.
<Fanisk> ну так и получается
<m1_> здравствуйте
<m1_> помогите примонтировать нфс систему
<CARCASS> локальную или удаленную? привет
<m1_> удалённую
<m1_> 192.168.0.179:/media/0e4ee9cb-802d-41ec-a80e-bd73338bdc30 /home/m1/DOCS nfs nouser,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr 0 0
<m1_> вот фс таб, ни как не прикручиваеться к opensuse
<m1_> да и раньше тяжело прикручивалось к кубунту
<CARCASS> директорию /home/m1/DOCS создал предварительно?
<m1_> да
<m1_> всё время внизу пишет отказанно в доступе
<m1_> хотя там настройки все в норме
<m1_> опенсус другой(не 179) подключается
<m1_> плдскажите где логи глянуть
<CARCASS> в убунту все логи в /var/log валяются, в опенсусе даж не знаю
<CARCASS> там же должны быть, по идее
<m1_> да там же
<m1_> а какой именно?
<CARCASS> охъ незнаюЪ
<CARCASS> взгляни плиз сюда http://my.opera.com/avm-xandry/blog/nfs-opensuse-11-3 и убедись, что всё сделано соответствующим образом
<CARCASS> настораживает, что расшарено целое устройство, а не какая-нибудь папка,
<CARCASS> может быть это и вызывает проблему
<m1_> а как нибудь обойти можно?
<m1_> ща спопробую что нибудь другое расшарить
<m1_> нет всё равно не пускает
<CARCASS> логи бы
<CARCASS> /var/log/nfs , нэ?
<ufo_xx> с настройкой ipfw на маке никто не сталкивался
<kstati> ufo_xx, ты заблуждаешься. Сталкивались многие. И очень многие удачно настраивали :-/
<kstati> А правила в нём пишутся по образу и подобию bsd. man ipfw.
<pasha> Всем привет!
<pasha> Пожалуйста помогите...Почему ubuntu 10.10 не может включить визуальные эфекты...(видео карта ATI Radeon 9550)
<kstati> !ati | pasha
<ubuntuhelp> pasha: Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<SergeyIT> ку
<Chekist> привет всем
<DenSpirit> доброе утро
<DenSpirit> ^^
<DenSpirit> есть ли программа для запуска в убунту установленной на другом разделе винды? не virtualbox
<Chekist> WMware
<evanation> здравствуйте! подскажите пожалйста на убунту 11.04 64х-битной какое ядро?
<evanation> 2.6.38-8?
<DenSpirit> Chekist в оф репозитории она есть?
<fatal_ERROR777> блин, как у меня сразу урчит в животе от слова "makefile" (звучит как "мэйк филе")
<Chekist> DenSpirit: не знаю, не смотрел..возможно
<m1_> <CARCASS> ты тут ещё?
<m1_> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.179:/media/0e4ee9cb-802d-41ec-a80e-bd73338bdc30 /home/m1/doc/
<m1_> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.179:/media/0e4ee9cb-802d-41ec-a80e-bd73338bdc30
<irc-neo> Ребят, привет! Помогите решить проблему. Русские песни отображаются ироглифами и в Rhytmbox и в Banshee. Я так понял нужно как то перегнать теги из виндовз1251 в утф, Посоветуйте как это сделать, какой программой будет проще и быстрей
<m1_> такая вот ошибочка
<Chekist> DenSpirit, она пишется правильно только VMware))
<evanation> irc-neo, easyTag
<evanation> здравствуйте! подскажите пожалйста на убунту 11.04 64х-битной какое ядро?
<Chekist> evanation: набери uname -a
<Chekist> показывает какое ядро у тебя стоит
<fatal_ERROR777> Доброе утро! Не знаете игру, похожую на M.A.R.S. (marsshooter.org) ?
<Chekist> или даже uname -r
<SergeyIT> rc-neo, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&q=Rhytmbox+%D0%B8+%D0%B2+Banshee+%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B3&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<evanation> Chekist, мне нужно узнать актуальное
<evanation> Chekist, установка с ошибкой завершилась
<Chekist> вроде 2.6.39 на обновлениях идет
<evanation> Chekist, на 32битной ядра обновляются, а на 64 битной обновления ядра нету
<evanation> вот как точно посмотреть? )
<evanation> Chekist, еще подозрение есть что система думает что она в лив режиме
<evanation> потому что есть значок Установить RELEASE
<Chekist> а как устанавливал?
<evanation> ну как обычно
<evanation> в конце установки при удалении файлов ошибку выдает
<Chekist> сейчас вот нашел что последняя СТАБИЛЬНАЯ версия 2.6.37
<evanation> ну в натти то 2.6.38
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите как очистить память от мертвых процессов, есть программа которая после завершения работы не освобождает занятую память, чем память почистить?
<Chekist> а разметку правильную сделал
<evanation> 32 битную обновлял ядро 2.6.38.-9
<evanation> Chekist, да, не первый год с убунтой
<novns> AlbertR|alt, занятая память - это обычно кэш фс
<novns> он сам освобождается
<novns> можно насильно очистить
<Chekist> а устанавливал с оригинального диска или образ качал с инета
<novns> /proc/sys/vm/drop_чего-то там
<evanation> Chekist, с инета качал
<novns> не помню точное название
<AlbertR|alt> novns, неа не освобождается, только после перезагрузки
<Chekist> тогда возможно образ битый
<novns> AlbertR|alt, как проверяли?
<evanation> Chekist, проверял стандартной утилиткой во время установки
<Chekist> а что за ошибку выдает
<AlbertR|alt> novns, htop загрузка процов 1%, памяти 90%
<novns> AlbertR|alt, так память под кэш занята
<AlbertR|alt> после перезагрузки 1% и 10% соотвественно
<novns> она всегда занята под кэш
<evanation> Chekist, просто ошибка.. обратится на лаунчпад
<AlbertR|alt> вполне возможно
<novns> после перезагрузки кэш ещё не заполнен
<evanation> Chekist, во время удаления временных файлов
<novns> можете очистить его насильно
<AlbertR|alt> ну вот как его сбросить тогда?
<AlbertR|alt> сейчас погуглю на тему очистки кеша, спасибо
<Chekist> а дистр какой
<novns> echo не_помню_цифру > /proc/sys/vm/не_помню_куда_там
<evanation> Chekist, ubuntu-desktop-11.04-amd64
<novns> 1 очищает кэш, 2 сбрасывает буферы, 3 - всё вместе
<evanation> Chekist, на старом ядре не хочу сидеть =\
<AlbertR|alt> спасибо
<Chekist> а я сижу))))
<SergeyIT> AlbertR|alt, может погуглить по memory leak + название проги ?
<evanation> Chekist, просто нужен человек который на 64битной сидит и обновляется..
<evanation> посомтрел бы ядро
<SergeyIT> AlbertR|alt, или где она там сидит утечка
<evanation> может на амд64 еще не выпустили ядро новое
<fatal_ERROR777> столько говора от простого вопроса, sysinfo спасёт мир %)
<evanation> да при чем тут сисинфо
<evanation> мне нужно знать почему менеджер обновлений не предлагает ядро обновить
<Zinger> Здравствуйте может кто то помочь настроить NVIDIA на ноуте RC710 3 тий день вожуь не работает
<evanation> либо ядер нету, либо криво встала ось
<Chekist> ну наверное нет еще обновлений на него
<evanation> Chekist, на 32битной уже два обновления ядра было
<Chekist> на 11.04 стоит 2.6.38.4
<Chekist> пока других не вижу
<Zinger> Если не знаете подскажите куда обратиться
<evanation> Chekist, а последняя цифра от каноникал которая после дефиса
<Chekist> возможно обновление до 2.6.39
<evanation> 2.6.38-8-generic
<AlbertR|alt> novns, спасибо помогло
<AlbertR|alt> SergeyIT, прога Hqueue от SideFX жутко сырой продукт, у меня еще руки не дошли его суппортить, :( не хватает кадров приходит решать все через известное место пока
<Chekist> evanation:а если самому скачать ядро и собрать из исходников
<evanation> Chekist, да не в этом дело... у меня система мож кривая
<evanation> надо узнать просто кто 64битной пользуется и обновляется
<Chekist> надо))у меня все знакомые на 32 сидят
<Zinger> ребята есть кто может подсказать в настройке видеодрайвера под Ubuntu?
<kdaniel> Спасибо каноникал за наше счастливое детство, перенес свою платформу авторизации клиентов на убунту
<kdaniel> И, заработало как ни странно
<kdaniel> в копилку, еще одна success story
<delorian> всем привет
<Chekist> привет
<DenSpirit> какая программа может загрузить другую систему прямо с раздела?
<[v-8]_jupiter> DenSpirit: grub
<DenSpirit> при запущенной другой системе
<SergeyIT> DenSpirit, bios
<DenSpirit> ><
<The_MEk> всем привет
<Chyngishan> Привет =) как дела? как настроение?
<SergeyIT> хреново
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет в чём могёт быть проблема, ось кубунта 11.04, с утра звук был, в обед обратил внимание что есть обновления, обновился, перегрузился и звук пропал
<The_MEk> устройств, воспроизводящих и записывающих система не видит
<SergeyIT> The_MEk, а что обновилось?
<The_MEk> да хз, не помню, вернее не смотрел
<The_MEk> помню там обновление ядра вродь было да купс, а остальное не помню
<SergeyIT> The_MEk, тогда - хрен его знает
<The_MEk> как глянуть можно?
<The_MEk> lspci и lsusb устройства звука показывают
<Chyngishan> он должен же вести какой-нибудь лог-файл где пишет что обновил, а что нет
<SergeyIT> The_MEk, в синаптике хистори, к примеру, есть...
<The_MEk> нашёл,  /var/log/apt/history.log
<The_MEk> блин... забавно, там только купс
<SergeyIT> The_MEk, может у тебя аудио через принтер работает? )
<The_MEk> ))
<The_MEk> да не :) забыл совсем, что вчера тож обновлялся, а перегруз только сегодня сделал
<The_MEk> ща вот смотрю чё вчера обновил
<SergeyIT> The_MEk, в терминале запусти чего играющее и посмотри вывод
<SergeyIT> The_MEk, а уборщица утром была?
<The_MEk> SergeyIT: если ты про "проверить провода", то это было первое, что я сделал
<The_MEk> я ж говорю, что в настройках мультимедии почему-то нет ни одного физического устройства воспроизведения звука
<sais> всем привет. как установить оперу в 11.04?
<Chekist> держи ссыль http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<Chekist> или так wget http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=33541&location=321&nothanks=yes&sub=marine sudo dpkg -i opera_11.10.2092_i386.deb
<progerins> Хай всем. Не подскажите как проверить систему на ошибки и очистить её от ненужных файлов?
<blaze> а реестр почистить не надо?
<The_MEk> все ненужные для системы файлы, которые можно спокойно удалять, находятся в папке /home
<kstati> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<kstati> The_MEk, шутник
<The_MEk> при чём тут шутник
<skai> @kick The_MEk еще раз услышу - поступлю по всей строгости закона
<progerins> так как систему на ошибки проверить????????????
<The_MEk> а при чём тут шутник?
<skai> progerins: man fsck
<The_MEk> он спросил чё чистить, я сказал где искать то, что можно вычистить
<The_MEk> остальное то система
<The_MEk> я ж не сказал ему шоп он удалял папку home
<blaze> бгг
<The_MEk> но там ведь действительно лежит всё, что для операционки не представляет никакой ценности, только для пользователя
<The_MEk> чё не так то?
<The_MEk> если он окажется не самым умным челом и поудаляет свои доки, чтож теперь, все плохие чтоль?
<blaze> progerins: читай /var/log/messages будут тебе ошибки
<The_MEk> что один что другой блин... прежде чем наказывать читайте внимательно
<The_MEk> или дайте договорить
<blaze> The_MEk: calm down
<The_MEk> меня бесит когда наказывают ни за что
<blaze> какой класс закончил?
<blaze> :)
<The_MEk> первый
<The_MEk> и
<The_MEk> это что-то меняет?
<DenSpirit> =-O
<The_MEk> в детский сад ещё хожу
<The_MEk> с горшком за воспиталкой бегаю, а в сумке ноут
<DenSpirit> The_MEk: не шутишь?
<The_MEk> сижу вот ядро собираю
<The_MEk> DenSpirit: сам то как думаешь?
<DenSpirit> The_MEk: думаю да*JOKINGLY*
<kstati> The_MEk, если тебе лень ответить полноценно, лучше промолчать. Либо ткнуть в ман. А снос дома — плохой совет для незнающего. Это и символизирует твой возраст.
<The_MEk> kstati: ещё раз говорю, читай внимательно что я писал
<The_MEk> я не писал удалять весь дом
<The_MEk> я писал искать ненужные файлы там
<kstati> все ненужные для системы файлы, которые можно спокойно удалять...
<The_MEk> угу
<The_MEk> если эти файлы удалить, что-нить с системой страшного произойдёт?
<kstati> в принципе верно, но забыл, что там есть нужное пользователю. Практически всё. Вот если б ты сказал то же самое про /tmp - был бы прав
<The_MEk> ну на сколько я помню tmp чистится автоматом
<The_MEk> по-крайней мере у меня так
<kstati> о то ж.
<kstati> The_MEk, progerins Нормально настроенный (либо не тронутый кривыми ручками) дистрибутив не содержит хлама. С этого бы надо было начать. А проверочки - как уже сказали man fsck, man apt-get
<kstati> первый инструмент - проверка целостности файловой системы, второй позволит поправить битые зависимости (если шаловливые ручки постарались).
<progerins> kstati, еще один вопрос - А зачем нужен ключ y в fsck. А то у меня все мануалы на англ языке
<The_MEk> kstati: спасибо канеш, но мне оно ни к чему
<blaze> !google lucky "ubuntu janitor"
<The_MEk> мне бы звук в кедах вернуть
<blaze> fail
<blaze> !g lucky "ubuntu janitor"
<kstati> progerins, о каком из ключей ты говоришь? пробовал ли ты в гугле набить строку man fsck?
<progerins> Ключ y
<kstati> progerins, ну и в довесок sudo apt-get install manpages-ru
<progerins> И что реально все маны будут на русском?
<blaze> не все
<kstati> progerins, не все, но многие.
<progerins> Спасибо
<blaze> fsck и без тогда отрабатывает каждые 20-30 перезагрузок
<blaze> чё его попусту гонять, ещё и не отмонтировав том
<kstati> progerins,  Конкретно этот ключ означает автоматически отвечать yes. Коль плохо знаешь английский, используй translate.google.com или просто - словарик.
<kstati> Если ты уверен, что надо проверить фс, то sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo init 6 в помощь
<kstati> эта пара команд инициирует перезагрузку и принудительную проверку корневой фс
<progerins> Короче, я с флешки загружусь и проверб
<progerins> ю
<kstati> progerins, читай выше. forcefsck
<kstati> но, в большистве случаев это лишняя издёвка над свободным временем
<Kinder-Pingvi> мой парень - настоящий сексуальный маньяк. Он заставляет меня заниматься любовью в любое вpемя и где угодно. Hа балконе, в общественном тpанспоpте, когда я готовлю, стиpаю белье, дже когд а сижу за ю/компьютб p пм б ап78овапв в ааы ^#^%*"
<rapidsp> щас опы с тобой любовью займутся
<Henoxek> айяйяй 18+ контент на канале
<Henoxek> здесь же дети (наверное есть)
<Karantin> мдя
<vdrandom> лол
<Kinder-Pingvi> подскажите, какой есть толковый ftp-сервер для бубунты
<vdrandom> proftpd
<Karantin> вполне детский анекдотик
<Henoxek> vsftpd
<Kinder-Pingvi> желательно консольный.. а то их так много
<Kinder-Pingvi> Henoxek: я вот тоже на этот засматриваюсь)
<vdrandom> ололо
<vdrandom> консольный фтп клиент - это ок
<Henoxek> гг как это, консольный ftp-СЕРВЕР?
<Henoxek> может клиент?
<vdrandom> сервер то есть
<Henoxek> сервер он в бэкграунде
<Kinder-Pingvi> Henoxek: я в смысле чтобы без GUI-шного гавна для настройки сервера)
<vdrandom> Kinder-Pingvi, все гуишные морды ставятся отдельно, если нужны
<The_MEk> дык оно вроде всё на конфигах сделано
<vdrandom> gproftpd, правда, чуть более, чем бесполезен
<kstati> !vsftp | Kinder-Pingvi
<ubuntuhelp> Kinder-Pingvi: FTP сервер на базе VSFTPd и MySQL в Ubuntu 7.04. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=11940.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=21069.0
<Karantin> не всё гавно что гуи (с)
<Kinder-Pingvi> cgfcb,j
<Kinder-Pingvi> спасибо
<Henoxek> вроде как vsftpd используется на kernel.org
<vdrandom> мудрые слова, Karantin
<vdrandom> du можно заставить смотреть в дотдирах?
<vdrandom> да, бред сказла
<vdrandom> сказал, оно же смотрит :)
<Raiden> баобаб или гдмап прикольней
<vdrandom> я на работе к du привык
<Raiden> оперой никто не пользуется? как отредактировать историю ввода или совсем очистить?
<vdrandom> я периодически пользуюсь, но на вопрос не отвечу - не ведаю :)
<The_MEk> настройки-расширенные-история-помнитьадресов-очистить
<vdrandom> гномо3 юзеры
<vdrandom> не в курсе, возможно вырубить эту долбаную корзину в наутилусе?
<Raiden> шифт+дел или в настройках можно включить пункт меню удалить
<Raiden> так же как и в гном 2
<vdrandom> шифт-дел это ок, пользуюсь
<vdrandom> а вот где выключить пункт меню - не нашёл :(
<Raiden> выключить корзину нельзя
<Raiden> можно включить пункт удаления
<Raiden> сча
<vdrandom> включил
<vdrandom> :)
<Raiden> ок
<vdrandom> меня интересовало именно отключение корзины
<vdrandom> чтоб её не было вообще :)
<vdrandom> я не могу понять, ЗАЧЕМ она нужна. Возможно, я делаю что-то неправильно :(
<paul3> народ, а что такое .ecryptft ??
<vdrandom> что-то про шифрование
<vdrandom> конфиг, какой-нибудь?
<paul3> шифрованная копия папки /home судя по размеру :):)
<paul3> всё место съела, кто её включил? :)
<vdrandom> я. пришёл к тебе, загрузился в синглюзера
<vdrandom> и включил.
<vdrandom> :3
<paul3> я так и знал
<paul3> скажи где выключить теперь)
<vdrandom> http://www.google.ru/search?q=ecryptfs+ubuntu
<vdrandom> вот, я сделал это за тебя :3
<SergeyIT> vdrandom, не сделал, а тыкнул перстом указующем )
<vdrandom> сделал! погуглил!
<Raiden> в лине впринципе нет ничего невозможного. Можно наверное закоментить корзину в исходниках или этот пункт меню
<Raiden> :)
<vdrandom> да, гном такой гном
<vdrandom> чтобы изменить настройку, надо править исходники :)
<Raiden> теперь ты понял дао линукса
<Raiden> :)
<vdrandom> нет, это дао гнома
<vdrandom> и я понял его ещё давно
<vdrandom> когда пытался изменить поведение метасити
<Raiden> метасити знатная кака. Возможно именно поэтому я полюбил компиз.
<Raiden> некоторые заменяют на опенбокс
<Raiden> Хотя есть 1 костыль для гномовского вм, зовется gdevilspie
<vdrandom> мм, мой выбор - опенбокс, ага :)
<Raiden> реализует всякие правила для окон
<kstati> по мне так, что метасити, что опенбокс - всё одно.
<vdrandom> ты просто не осилил настроить метасити, видимо :)
<vdrandom> по умолчанию оно также работает, да
<kstati> нужна простота - fluxbox, нужна красота - compiz + emerald
<vdrandom> блдаж
<vdrandom> да  што ж я хрень говорю сегодня
<vdrandom> неосилил настроить опенбокс же! :)
<kstati> кому он нужен, когда есть более легковесные вещи, либо более гибкие?
<vdrandom> хорошо, что у меня не рабочий день :)
<vdrandom> ммм. опенбокс тяжёлый? с какой стороны? О_о
<Raiden> самый простой я думаю квин. Там всё на галочках, а конфиги в виде ини файлов, без всякого хмл.
<Raiden> простой по настройке всмысле
<Raiden> по функциям - там из ппц
<Raiden> их
<vdrandom> <8 мбайт в оперативке, например.
<vdrandom> в плане настроек КДЕ вообще разрывает мозг вклочья
<vdrandom> а ещё их расположением доставляет :)
<Raiden> )
<Raiden> гном всетаки похуже в этом вопросе. Может в гуи логичней настройки отображаются, зато большая их част ьв gconf
<Raiden> а сча ещё и в dconf
<vdrandom> там всё равно не хватает гибкости
<vdrandom> по крайней мере, во втором не хватало
<Raiden> А ты гном3 пользуешь с гномшеллом или без?
<vdrandom> я пользую наутилус :)
<Raiden> ясно
<vdrandom> ну и файл-роллер немного
<vdrandom> openbox+lxpanel и ок :)
<Raiden> а про marlin знаешь?
<kstati> vdrandom, а как же табы?
<Raiden> бывший наутилус-элементари
<vdrandom> когда-то смотрел на него, но остановился на наутилус-элементари
<vdrandom> что-то не видать релизов, только текущий срез из bzr
<vdrandom> ему ещё и glib2 из git нужен
<vdrandom> ну нафиг :)
<artus> утра)
<vdrandom> интересно, когда уже в этих ваших убунтах и арчиках реализуют апдейты дельтами?
<vdrandom> и тебе не хворать
<artus> арчики не наши )
<vdrandom> зато наши :)
<Raiden> в убунтах незнаю.
<Raiden> в дебиане вроде есть
<vdrandom> через какие-нибудь сторонние приблуды?
<Raiden> это не так критично мне кажется, по крайней мере с анлимом по eth
<Raiden> даже наоборот полные пакеты лучше
<vdrandom> дельты быстрее и кэш не засоряют
<Raiden> ну, я не считаю это засорением )
<Raiden> vdrandom: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/4456294
<Raiden> http://welinux.ru/post/3090/
<DenSpirit> O:-)
<Raiden> )
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> репозитарий только для i686
<vdrandom> ок, протупил. мухас же писал, что пакман дельты держит :)
<Raiden> лучше для экономии обновляться реже
<vdrandom> репов просто нет, ага.
<Henoxek> репозиторий правильнее, потому что оно имеет весьма посредственое отношение к tar
<vdrandom> што? О_о
<vdrandom> а, ну я привык
<vdrandom> ок
<vdrandom> вот интересно, почему в убунте ssh дольше отзывается, чем в сусе? :)
<rapidsp> не доверяет она тебе :)
<Henoxek> ?!
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> :)
<Henoxek> есть точные доказательства?
<Henoxek> тобишь расчеты с учетом погрешностей
<vdrandom> ну как точные. :) Просто на машину сестры, когда у неё убунта была, ссх стучал секунд 5~10, а сейчас, когда суся стоит, заходит 1~3.
<vdrandom> из той же сети
<Henoxek> надо поставить снова убунту и проверить
<vdrandom> ок!
<Henoxek> может быть что-то изменилось в конфигурациях
<rapidsp> resolv криво настроен
<Henoxek> а как его можно криво настроить? )
<Henoxek> я всегда думал, он либо настроен, либо нет
<vdrandom> щито? О_о а при чём тут он вообще?
<rapidsp> в этих случаях обычно в сторону ДНС копают
<Henoxek> локалка же
<Henoxek> :D
<Raiden> в убунте может логин проходить дольше чем в других. Тут используются хеши паролей sha512
<vdrandom> эмм. мы в одной сети. её комп у меня в /etc/hosts
<rapidsp> на форуме вроде б много раз это обсуждали
<Henoxek> а по ИПу напрямую быстро соединяет?
<vdrandom> да что по ипу, что по хостнейму тормозило :)
<Raiden> что ещё может быть с ссш я незнаю. У вас может сеть нестабильаня или эффект плацебо
<Raiden> )
<rapidsp> нинай, я на свою тачку через инет по ссх захожу - мгновенно почти
<Henoxek> sha512 выполняется на 2 секунды дольше? как то не верится, хотя и не сравнивал
<DenSpirit> http://rulinux.net.ru/node/472 вот здесь находится то,что мне нужно.только проблема в том, что пути к грубу там не те, хотелось бы узнать, где находятся аналогичные файлы в убунту
<Raiden> ну. от железа зависет ьможет. В линукс логин происходит сравнением хешей. Он может быть разный, например md5
<Henoxek> md5 признан очень дырявым)
<Henoxek> уже давно вроде
<Henoxek> md6 замена
<Raiden> зато считать его наверное шустрей
<Raiden> А марк по ходу паранойщик, бывший спец по безопасности в сети
<Raiden> )
<vdrandom> DenSpirit, эм. о каких файлах речь?
<Raiden> точнее его прошлая компания этим занималась
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: цитата "3. Копируем в папку 2 файла grub.conf и stage2_eltorito.
<DenSpirit>  cp /usr/share/grub/i386-redhat/stage2_eltorito iso/boot/grub
<DenSpirit>  cp /boot/grub/grub.conf iso/boot/grub"
<vdrandom> а что есть в /usr/share/grub?
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: где grub.conf и stage2_eltorito или аналогичные находятся?
<Henoxek> это для первого груба?
<Raiden> да, похоже что для 1
<rapidsp> vdrandom: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=144633.0
<Henoxek> /boot/grub вроде
<Henoxek> но в убунте второй
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: /usr/share/grub/default
<DenSpirit> /usr/share/grub/ascii.h
<DenSpirit> /usr/share/grub/ascii.pf2
<DenSpirit> /usr/share/grub/euro.pf2
<DenSpirit> /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2
<DenSpirit> /usr/share/grub/widthspec.h
<DenSpirit> Henoxek: второй что?
<skai> @voice DenSpirit
<vdrandom> Henoxek, там тоже про второй написано
<vdrandom>  /boot/grub/grub.conf во втором.
<Raiden> во втором .cfg и он как правил оруками не правится, а генерится скриптами
<Raiden> если вам надо первый обязательно, в убунте он есть
<Henoxek> ох, если в виртуалбоксе запилят прямой доступ к видео, это будет убийца дуал-бутов
<vdrandom> частично
<vdrandom> хотя... к тому моменту надо обзавестись процом с аппаратной поддержкой виртуализации :3
<Raiden> прямой доступ уже вроде есть толи в ксен толи в какой-то другой виртуалке
<Henoxek> у меня поддерживает AMD-v
<Henoxek> Raiden, через VT-D?
<vdrandom> artus, поднял вчера с вашей подачи UT. вот это игра, вот это фан... не то что ваш кунтерстрайк.
<DenSpirit> так что же делать? там только grub.cfg и на описанный в статье не похож
<Raiden> ну да.
<Henoxek> там проброс полный, а не виртуализация
<Henoxek> т.е. хост-машина не сможет пользовать устройство
<Henoxek> а надо хитрую штуковину, чтобы карточка монополизировалась только для игр
<Henoxek> а в обычном режиме пусть работает как стандартная vga
<vdrandom> DenSpirit, а в default аналогичного файла нет?
<Raiden> DenSpirit: 1. освоить настройку груб2, которая делается через /etc. СВои правила принято задавать через /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Raiden> 2. поставить груб 1
<Raiden> в репах он есть
<Raiden> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<DenSpirit> Raiden: тут дело в том, что нужно не изменить основной grub а создать копию и грузить комп в виртуальной машине
<Raiden> ну , мой овтет всеравно помогает. Лень искать инфу про груб2 - можно поставит ьпервый.
<Raiden> я не посмотрел начало беседы )
<vdrandom> ммм
<vdrandom> а что мешает скопировать в виртуальную машину всё, кроме груба
<vdrandom> а груб с нуля поставить
<vdrandom> ?
<Guest72853> всем привет!
<Guest72853> у меня хубунту 10-04 легла можете помочь!я тут впервый раз!так что сильно не ругайте если не туда попал!
<DenSpirit> vdrandom: нужно,чтобы система, которую запускать собираюсь, еще и могла стартовать сама
<DenSpirit> vdrandom:то есть не трогать раздел с ней
<Guest72853> BusyBox выдает:
<Guest72853> mounts mounting /dev on /root/dev failed:No such file or directory
<Guest72853> про /sys и /proc Target filesystem doesn't have  /sbin/init,
<Guest72853> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<Guest72853> может жесткий побился?
<Raiden> насчет диска незнаю, а фс наверное да
<Guest72853> у меня только загруз.флешка ф.с. востановить не смогу!
<ufo_xx> как в линуксе определить имена узлов по адресам ? На винде ping -a
<Guest72853> перезаливать ос!и монтировоть битую ос!????
<Raiden> на флешке нету fsck ?
<Henoxek> ufo_xx обратный dns что ли?
<Guest72853> данные нужны!а /home при установке отдельно не разнес?
<Henoxek> dig 1.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa ptr
<Henoxek> наверное так
<ufo_xx> ну я знаю ip по нему нужно определить dns имя
<Guest72853> вроде нет из режимов только обычный!
<Henoxek> надо ptr-запрос делать
<XuMuK> ку
<vdrandom> йо
<SergeyIT> ой
<vdrandom> XuMuK, соберётесь в УТ играть когда-нибудь — зовите :)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, в анрил турнамент чтоль?)
<skai> можем в кваку
<artus> это ж надо ут найти гдето
<Vayms> А анрил какой?
<vdrandom> XuMuK, да
<vdrandom> ut1999, ut GOTY
<vdrandom> как хотите зовите
<vdrandom> на трекерах есть 100% :)
<vdrandom> кс тоже найти надо было
<skai> vdrandom: вот и найди кс
<XuMuK> а чо его искать то?)
<XuMuK> skai, а ты чо ж свалил так внезапно?
<skai> я свалил?
<skai> вы все слились
<skai> а мне надоело одному бегать
<skai> пошел на один сервер школоту доставать
<XuMuK> я админку настраивал
<XuMuK> и настроил)
<skai> так весело.даешь им немного тя поубивать.они радуются.а потом начнешь засады строить - и бах.уже сцуки бегают
<skai> XuMuK: ты карту de_dust2x2 найди
<skai> XuMuK: пока нас мало - она торт
<artus> XuMuK, а как в админку попасть ?
<Vayms> Ребят, где в XChat  настроить автроризацию?
<XuMuK> artus, я кнопку забиндил
<skai> XuMuK: да кстати
<skai> аааа
<XuMuK> bind anykey amxmodmenu
<artus> XuMuK, командо какое ?
<skai> XuMuK: я уж хотел залесть посмотреть в твоем конфиге
<skai> XuMuK: ты поправь лаг кик.а то артус жалуется, что 500 мало
<XuMuK> а де?
<skai> server.cfg
<skai> ищи 500
<XuMuK> sv_spectatormaxspeed 500?))
<skai> ненене
<vdrandom> ут есть на том же руторе, что и кс
<skai> vdrandom: ку3 давайте
<vdrandom> не вопрос :) но надо определиться с клиентом
<vdrandom> я бы предпочёл опенарену с файлами от ку3
<XuMuK> amx_hpk_ping 500?
<Henoxek> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/skype/120890/
<skai> не
<XuMuK> а больше ничо нет с 500
<skai> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1728839
<vdrandom> просто baseq3 кладём в каталог ~/.openarena и переименовываем в baseoa
<Karantin> так скайп купили или нет
<vdrandom> купили лол
<Karantin> мне тока вчера говорили что его не купили, только договариваются
<vdrandom> какой-то слоупок тебе об этом говорил
<Vayms> Микрософт купли и за 2 недели уже две крупные поломки
<skai> XuMuK: amx_hpk_ping 500
<skai> ну че так сложно было догадаться?
<Karantin> В своем выступлении на пресс-конференции в рамках форума "Business Models Media & Telecom 2.0: Ключевые стратегии монетизации" Николай Прянишников отметил, что сделка со Skype еще не завершена.
<skai> ставь 5000 и хватит
<Karantin> знач не купили
<XuMuK> skai, а я тебе чо говорил)
<skai> ну тогда я не помнил
<vdrandom> ok
<skai> и даст2х2 найди
<Nor8> Karantin: Купли уже, Бальмер приезжал
<skai> и кваку качай
<vdrandom> ставлю ioquake3 :)
<skai> vdrandom: там инцтрукция в картинках
<Nor8> Henoxek: http://gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2011/06/08/n_1875321.shtml
<skai> так
<skai> скайп - это опенсурц?
<skai> или микрософт опенсурц?
<Nor8> Скайп закрытый код
<Henoxek> скайп = проприетари
<skai> ну и че холиварите?
<Nor8> Контра открый код?
<Nor8> открытый*
<skai> вайн открытый
<Henoxek> и да, nvidia-drivers - опенсурц?
<skai> и квака
<skai> и сервак наш поднят на опенсурце
<Henoxek> но тут есть и проприетарные каналы
<Karantin> Nor8: меня вчера убивал (
<Henoxek> например winapi
<skai> Karantin: нор играл?
<Nor8> Этот тот опенсурц, который Химик с торрента качал? ))))
<skai> опять я все проспал
<skai> Nor8: нет
<skai> Nor8: не с торрента
<Vayms> Люди! Кодировка нормальная?
<XuMuK> а де её взять?
<Nor8> да
<Henoxek> кодировка то-норм, а шрифты не очень
<Nor8> XuMuK: Кого ее?))
<XuMuK> Vayms, да
<Vayms> хехе))
<XuMuK> карту de_dust2x2
<Vayms> Спс) Заборол)
<skai> XuMuK: нуууу
<skai> !google | XuMuK
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<paul3> эволюшн плохо перенёс внезапное окончание свободного места на жёстком диске.. раздвоил - растроил - расчетверил кучу писем =)
<Henoxek> http://cs-simf.com/file/26-02-08/dedust2x2
<Vayms> Посоветуйте icq приложение какоеньть)
<skai> Vayms: icq for linux beta
<skai> Vayms: с оффсайта icq.com качай
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> bitlbee
<vdrandom> :)
<Vayms> спс)
<Henoxek> icq не нужен же
<skai> Henoxek: пущай юзает офф клиент
<Nor8> Народ, ззабейте на контру, есть отличная стрелялка для линукса. ))) Savage 2 называется )))
<skai> Nor8: квака3
<skai> и саваж идет лесом
<XuMuK> залил
<Vayms> qipА нет под Linux?
<skai> нам проприетарное говно не нужно
<Nor8> Vayms: Есть пиджин
<Vayms> yt yhfdbncz vyt gbl;by
<Vayms> Не нравится мне пиджин. Вежливый какойто
<Henoxek> skai он на проприетарном adobe air
<Henoxek> тормозная и глючная штука
<skai> Henoxek: тссс. знаю
<Henoxek> блин, но tweetdeck красивый
<skai> Henoxek: дык оффклиент жеж
<Nor8>  Vayms: Для гопников клиент еще не написали ))))
<Vayms> Хе)
<Henoxek> вместо статуса "оффлайн" - статус "сидит"?
<chapt> нужен чоткий клиент для аси )
<Henoxek> чтобы чиста написан с упором на удобный интерфейс и .. минималистичность
<Vayms> Чтоб сам мелочь у прохожих стрелял)
<Vayms> Мобилки отжимал..
<chapt> у прохожих сложно
<chapt> по контакт листу хотя бы
<Vayms> Тоже вариант
<Vayms> А со спамерами как?
<Henoxek> спамить - это удел правильных пацанов
<Henoxek> нужны специальные средства для удобной организации спам-атак через кучу номерков
<Vayms> Ты открыл мне глаза.. Вот для чего гопники себя так ведут. Сначала мобилки отжимают, а потом удобная организация спам-атак через кучу номерков
<Nor8> Henoxek:  И полоски адидасовские сбоку )))
<Vayms> Ну конечно, без полосок то ни куда))
<Nor8>  и опция "семки"
<Vayms> еще есть "Сгоняй в аптеку, моей бабушке за димидролом"
<Vayms> Иил - 12р на проезд
<Vayms> или*
<Henoxek> еще нужна peer-to-peer сеть гопников, для координации атак IRL
<Henoxek> а также поиска зон с плохим покрытием
<artus> voice Vayms Henoxek
<artus> @voice Vayms Henoxek
<XuMuK> чо, у нас на раёне гопнеги чтоль?
<Nor8> ))
<XuMuK> artus, ты как так меня через пол карты и пистика то завалил?
<Vayms> Это мы на всякий случай)
<XuMuK> опять чтоль пьяный?)
<artus> XuMuK, в голову попал)
<artus> случайно)
<XuMuK> аа)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Сервак то у вас не стим, вак не работает )))
<XuMuK> зато бан работает))
<ufo_xx> help с ipfw
<ufo_xx> not ( src 192.168 and dst 192.168 ) что за фильтр? что выполняет
<skai> Nor8: мы играем не задротсва ради, а для души.так что нам читы не нужны
<artus> man ipfw )
<Henoxek> ipfw? это же bsd
<artus> ufo_xx, и как это ты к бубунте прикрутил ipfw ? )
<ufo_xx> никак не прикручивал,вопросы только по убунте проходят
<Henoxek> ну тут сказано что источник не 192.168 и назначение не 192.168, т.е. проще говоря пакет не внутрисетевой
<Vayms> Блин, как эту вечную авторизацию отключить? Чего не собираюсь ставить - введите сюда ваш пароль..
<Henoxek> Vayms, NOPASSWD сделай
<artus> угу, и убей систему
<Vayms> в терменале? я ток с винды пересел, впервые в убунту)
<ufo_xx> +Henoxek у меня скрипт ссылаеться на три конфига ,а как разобраться фиг его знает ;),буду разбераться спасибо
 * ufo_xx ушёл в изучение ipfw
<Nor8> Vayms: ПРивыкай, так и будет всегда
<Nor8> Vayms: Цена безопасности и защита от ламера )))
<delorian> Vayms: sudo -i
<Vayms> =D
<Vayms> Я в терменале знаю только как в корневой каталог перейтиXD
<Nor8> Vayms: Уже просто так, с закрытыми глазами, не понаставляешь софта ))
<Vayms> Да да))
<XuMuK> Vayms, введи вот ето)) :(){:|:&};:
<delorian> =)
<XuMuK> а лучше не надо)
<Vayms> ээ.. я лучш мануал почитаю=D
<artus> !toolbox | Vayms
<ubuntuhelp> Vayms: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<artus> изучай
<Vayms> Спасибо конечно)
<Vayms> мда.. чем я занимаюсь.. у меня завтра предзащита..
<chapt> а на кого учишься?
<Vayms> 220301
<Vayms> загугли) Лень расшифровывать)
<paul3> а где лежат письма эволюшна?
<vdrandom> тыц-тыц
<vdrandom> поставил ку3 :)
<XuMuK> artus, ну чо, пробовал админку?
<Vayms> нет пока)
<Vayms> ой
<vdrandom> лол
<Vayms> палюся...
<vdrandom> палево :)
<Vayms> =D
<artus> XuMuK, угу
<XuMuK> artus, я хотел тя кинуть, но у тебя иммунитет)
<XuMuK> о, читер пришол)
<go8765_P> XuMuK: какой я тебе читер?)
<Vayms> ой, а я нашел симулятор электросетей..
 * go8765_P даже не знает ни одного чита....
<XuMuK> go8765_P, да шучу, сёня будешь?
<go8765_P> XuMuK: можно... но познее...вночи
<Vayms> Бэтмен, ты ли это?
<Vayms|smoke> глядиж ты.. получилось)
<vdrandom> artus, а почему именно ку3? чем тебе не нексуиз или варсо, например?
<paul3> народ, где лежат письма эволюшна?
<skai> d gfgrt 'djk.ityf
<skai> в папке эволюшена
<paul3> ~/.evolution ?
<admin-skif-biz>  .evolution/mail/local/
<paul3> мда, там ничё нет.. круто его проглючило
<admin-skif-biz> у меня LIRC почему отвалился.. причем давно.. что делать?
<skai> admin-skif-biz: взять скотч
<go8765_P> смотрите прикол
<go8765_P> http://www.xakep.ru/post/55562/default.asp
<go8765_P> там есть редактор отдела unix
<go8765_P> прочитайте его ответ на 3ий вопрос
<skai> а для Ъ?
<go8765_P> skai: непонял
<skai> Ъ по ссылкам не ходят (С) LOR
<go8765_P> skai: всё равно не понял
<go8765_P> ы хочешь что бы я скопипастил
<go8765_P> ?
<go8765_P> сюда прямо?
<skai> нет.вкратце рассказал
<go8765_P> skai: Антивирус, который вам по какой-либо причине показался интересным. Почему?
<go8765_P> Андрей «andrushock» Матвеев, редактор рубрики «Unixoid»
<go8765_P> С ответом на этот вопрос Андрей не справился. Он утомился от предыдущих двух вопросов, поэтому единственное, что я от него услышал, был вот этот поток сознания: «Последнее, с чем возился: на опенке настраивал проверку веб-трафика средствами s
<go8765_P> skai: по сравнению с ответами других участников опроса - этот крайне разительно отличается и вызывает реакцию от улыбки и до валяюсь под столом :)
<go8765_P> его ответ имею ввиду)
<go8765_P> skai: предыдущие 2 вопроса были - Антивирус, который вы используете дома. Почему?
<go8765_P>  Антивирус, который вы бы поставили подруге. То есть такой, чтобы подруга при этом не взрывала вам мозг постоянными звонками и вопросами касательно его деятельности.
<Raiden> такого антивируса нет
<go8765_P> Raiden:  напиши им это в редакцию)
<Henoxek> зато всегда будет повод сделать звонок подруге, работает у неё антивирус или нет
<go8765_P> Raiden: А... ты имеешь в виду ответ на 2ой вопрос....)
<Raiden> да как-то лень.
<go8765_P> Raiden: я думал ты про ответ unix юзера
<Raiden> я про антивирус для подруги
<vdrandom> а что такого в этом ответе лол?
 * ufo_xx ушёл всем пока
<go8765_P> я понял X)
<vdrandom> антивирус не должен быть интересным
<vdrandom> он должен потреблять минимум ресурсов при максимальной вероятности отлова всякой дряни
<Henoxek> должно быть интересным его устройство) всякие там нейросети
<go8765_P> vdrandom:  просто каогда до этого 3 минуты читаешь ответы других учасников опроса  и потом доходишь  до этого - то он разительно отличается)
<go8765_P> от остальных и ответ на него с трудом понимает журналист
<go8765_P> как бы ход мысли сущщественно отличается от массы...)
<vdrandom> эмм
<go8765_P> всё как- бы прямо... а он как бы не понятно куда)
<vdrandom> ну виндоюзеры мыслят несколько отличным от юниксадминов образом
<go8765_P> я о том же)
<Raiden> весело у них там в индии http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/08/mutiny/
<go8765_P> и в статье выглядит прикольно)
<vdrandom> и очень много особенностей винды вызывают фейспалм, кстати
<vdrandom> особенно — серверной
<Henoxek> vdrandom> он должен потреблять минимум ресурсов при максимальной вероятности отлова всякой дряни --> кстати, это абсолютно взаимоисключающие вещи, примерно как пытаться одновременно сделать и производительность и надежность средствами RAID
<Raiden> некоторые особенности гнома тоже вызывают фейспалм
<Raiden> )
<vdrandom> Henoxek, можно таскать тяжести за удобные ручки, а можно - зубами
<vdrandom> разная эффективность при в общем-то одинаковой нагрузке
<Henoxek> так, мну домой
<vdrandom> Raiden, да
<vdrandom> | sed "s/некоторые/многие/g"
<Raiden> фишка не в ресурсах. Просто нет антивируса который 100% окажется эффективным. Поэтому ваша подруга вас обязательно побеспокоит
<Raiden> )
<Nor8>  Raiden:  Ну может её повод нужен )))
<Raiden> )
<Nor8> ей*
<Raiden> тож вариант
<vdrandom> эффективность — это сложный критерий, который в общем-то не всегда измериешь. И относительный, кстати :)
<vdrandom> а вот то, что идеальной защиты не бывает — факт
<vdrandom> и чем сложнее софт, чем больше дыр
<vdrandom> тем больше дыр
<Raiden> ну, я имел в виду, что нету в природе антивируса котоырй знал бы все существующие вирусы и  моды.
<vdrandom> и не будет лол
<Raiden> юниксойд кстати грамотно там ответил, один антивирь постоянный и второй на всякий случай
<Raiden> конечно не будет
<Nor8> Не так, один постоянный и один запасной, и еще один запасной для проверки запасного ))))
<Raiden> у меня в винде стоит мсовский - т.к. ключи не просит. И дрвеб иногда используется, когда всетаки что-то ловится, что первый не смог.
<vdrandom> у меня в виндах COMODO установлен. бесплатный потомушто
<Raiden> что впринципе редко бывает.
<vdrandom> алсо, лучшая защита от всяких вирусов и дыр - регулярные бэкапы
<Nor8> Raiden: Немецкий антивир лучше, чем от мс и тоже бесплатен
<vdrandom> порой развернуть бэкап быстрее и проще, чем вычищать всякую дрянь.
<Raiden> ну может и лучше - фиг его знает
<Nor8> Raiden:  Сам пользовал, когда винда стояла, да и ресов он не потребляет
<vdrandom> немецкий?
<vdrandom> авира што ле?
<SergeyIT> ну и оффтоп на канале!! ))
<XuMuK> :)
<Raiden> )
<Nor8> vdrandom: да
<vdrandom> SergeyIT, зато нескучно.
<vdrandom> Nor8, хороший, согласен.
<Nor8> SergeyIT:  Как говорил один, крайне отрицательный персонаж фильма "сдается мне, мил человек, что ты ...." . Ну а дальше сам продолжишь )))))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, отрицательным лучше быть ))
<Nor8> SergeyIT: А теперь горбатый! ))))
<trancecore> в баше есть чего получше find для поиска файлов?
<XuMuK> trancecore, locate
<trancecore> ммм... спс
<XuMuK> но оно не лучше
<artus> а find чем не устроил?
<trancecore> ну он мне просто ненравится
<trancecore> без всякий причин, ненравится и все тут )
<artus> фи какой противный и негламурный find )
<Raiden> можешь искать в mc
<Raiden> и не следует забывать что в гуе тоже поиск есть
<trancecore> та мну скрипт пытается организовать зачем мне мс
<counterfeit> как настроить apache2\php5\mysql?
<counterfeit> все установил работает. php файлы предлагает загрузить как "файл"
<trancecore> всеровно пришлось find втыркивать... эх
<Raiden> да он хороший
<trancecore> и добрый... и ласковый порой =)
<Vayms> А главное, ни когда не возражает..
<trancecore> хы
<vdrandom> файнд няшный
<vdrandom> насколько сильно vnc сеть грузит? как пересылка картинок или всё-таки меньше?
<Raiden> незнаю, но скольк опользовался всегда лагало
<vdrandom> ну он тормоз, да
<vdrandom> просто любопытно, насколько :)
<mc404>  Народ, можете помочь? У меня проблемы с вебкамерой.
<vdrandom> ох
<vdrandom> это плохо :)
 * Vayms is away: ушел думать о смысле жизни
<mc404>  Картинка перевёрнутая. Гуглил долго и упорно, но предлагают лишь испольвать LD_PRELOAD перед запуском конкретного приложения.
<artus> переверни камеру )
<mc404>  Не хочу, придётся ноутбук разбирать.
<artus> переверни ноут)
<mc404>  Переворачивал, печатать неудобно.
<XuMuK> vdrandom, намного меньше
<artus> тут фишка в том что у тя в ноуте камера изначально вверх ногами стоит )
<mc404>  А под виндой она нормально показывает.
<artus> и че ?
<mc404>  И значит не изначально.
<artus> причем тут сдрова для конкретного ноута с учетом того что там камера верх ногами стоит к венде ?
<mc404>  Погуглив я выяснил, что на большинстве asus'овских ноутбуков такая проблема.
<artus> mc404, ты вот так уверен  что не изначально ?
<mc404>  Так что она нормально стоит.
<mc404>  Да и в cheese показывает нормально.
<artus> потому что на большинстве асусов камера верхтормашками стоит
<mc404>  А вот во всём остальном верх-ногами.
<mc404>  Я надеялся что местные гуру подскажут как и какие конфиги подкрутить.
<Vayms> Есть один вариант, перевернись к верху ногами сам перед камерой, не заменимый опыт и решение проблемы не стандартным способом..
 * Vayms is away: Трагедия! Трагедия!
<Vayms> На сайте производителя глянь, я под acer свой нашел
<Maximov> =)
 * Vayms is away: Трагедия! Трагедия!
<Vayms> Так, away  сам отключается или лыжи не едут?
<vdrandom> мм
<Vayms> клиент xChat
<AndreX> всем привет
<Vayms> Привет
<von_xchat> салют :)
<vdrandom> Vayms, у меня эвей не сваливается с хчата
<Escsun> Привет всем
<AndreX> Escsun, q
<Vayms> хм.. яж писал его, вернулся - а его нет.. свалил без меня наверно
 * Vayms is away: проверка проверка 123
 * Vayms is away:  я вернулся
<vdrandom> надо идент донастроить. страну не отдаёт
<Vayms> о
<Maximov> Ребят а не кто не знает конференции по радиоэлектронике? :)
<Vayms> ээ..На сайте униввера какого нибудь глянь) У нас, в прошлом году, вешали)
<go8765_P> такое видели? http://biz.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2011/06/08/443318
 * Vayms чешет репу
<trancecore> ммм... как вывод команды find в /dev/null упрятать при ненахождении файла? а то не айс =(
<go8765_P> по-моему красивое название - не соответствующее содержанию статьи...
 * Vayms плачет над бедными и одинокими казахами..
<Vayms> При запросе "[sudo] password for ******:", не пишется пароль ни числовой, не буквенный, в чем беда ( Про руки не слова, знаем)?
<Henoxek> там ничего отображаться звездочками не должно
<skai> Vayms: мозг выпрями
<progerins> Существует ли такая прога, которая запускает jar файлы???
<Vayms> да *** - это я шифруюсь
<Henoxek> если писать звездочками как в winlogon или gdm, то злоумышленник, стоящий за спиной, может успеть заметить число символов
<Vayms> skai: гений, я первый день за убунтой
<skai> Vayms: и что?мозг ты должен был выпрямлять от рождения
<ydz> Добрый вечер!
<Vayms> я смотрю ты разговорчивый такой, выпрямил так, что ни одной извилины не осталось
<ydz> Подсобите, gimp при запуске выкидывает (gimp:6861): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<ydz> Ошибка сегментирования
<Vayms> лучшеб чайнику помог
<skai> Vayms: тебя осадить ан плиту?или свисток прикрутить?
<Henoxek> "выпрямитель на диодном мостике со сглаживающим RC-фильтром и стабилитроном"
<Vayms> Я не знаю, чего ты сказать хотел, но прикуривать мне ни чего не надо, я в сторонке перетпчусь.
<AndreX> Vayms, короче при вводе пароля пользоваптеля или при получении привелегий root пароль не отображаеться, но он там есть поверь на слово, покрайней мери должен быть
<Vayms> ctrl+c и ctrl+v, когда нибудь))
<Vayms> О, спс, на будущее
<Vayms> спасут мир*
<Vayms> заранее простите, но http://www.rulez-t.info/foto_pics/15641-sezd-hippi-v-caricyno.html
<vdrandom> Vayms, щито?
<Vayms> Хиппи)
<vdrandom> круто
<[koshka]> привет хД
<[koshka]> artus, Мяу:)
<artus> оппа, котя)
<[koshka]> Да!!! это я)))
<artus> [koshka], ты пследний раз класно отвалилась) особенно понравилась фраза "если че я уснула" и моментальный оффлайн)
<[koshka]> Извращаюсь. с телефона зашла)))
<[koshka]> Ну не выдержала. я сегодня английский на 4 сдала. :)
<artus> маладца)
<blaze> 4/10?
<[koshka]> меня не забанят? )))
<[koshka]> 4 из 5 )))
<artus> гг
<[koshka]> Я старалась. главное было правильно использовать инет )))
<[koshka]> Все. со мной поговорили уже.
<Guest61147> привет всем ...
<Guest61147> есть кто живой ???
<artus> нет
<XuMuK> опа опа
<XuMuK> [koshka], привед)
<[koshka]> artus, ща в жабу зайду)))
<artus> даффай)
<XuMuK> [koshka], в кс играешь?)
<[koshka]> нету ни кого.
<[koshka]> Приветик:)
<[koshka]> играла)))
<vdrandom> а чо насчёт ку3? :)
<Guest61147> оооо ... вижу, что никого действительно нет :D
<skai> vdrandom: ку3 торт
<vdrandom> !ask | Guest61147
<ubuntuhelp> Guest61147: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<XuMuK> влом ещё один сервак ставить... да и не выдержит
<[koshka]> Ой. Скай.
<skai> заметили
<[koshka]> здравствуй
<Guest61147> а в бабунтах кто-нить шарит ???
<skai> Guest61147: нет
<XuMuK> [koshka], не хочешь в замесе поучаствовать?)
<[koshka]> Нет. ни кто не шарит. просто так тут сидим
<AndreX> Guest61147, это что?
<Guest61147> ну я так ... уточнить ....
<[koshka]> Химик:) я на сессии. сижу с телефона
<XuMuK> аа
<artus> Guest61147, а ты правила канала читал? я так, уточнить
<skai> XuMuK: а када замес то?
<[koshka]> Скай. дорогой. как дела? говорят ты экзамен сдал на отлично)))
<skai> ага
<XuMuK> [koshka], congratulations with your note)
<skai> третий
<[koshka]> У меня сегодня первый только был
<XuMuK> skai, када народа хотя бы 3х3 наберёцо)
<skai> ты я артус
<Guest61147> а Guest61147 - это я ??? ну я так ... уточнить ...
<skai> еще трое нужны
<skai> XuMuK: фоксю уговори
<[koshka]> Химик))) скажи жабу свою)))
<XuMuK> а де она?
<skai> XuMuK: да.жабу скажи
<skai> де де
<skai> тебе зачем толксы показали?
<XuMuK> xumuk37@jabber.ru
<[koshka]> )))
<[koshka]> ну вот. Скай совсем не скучал по мне.
<[koshka]> хм. напишите кто нибудь в личку. не пойму как они тут работают
<trancecore> а как замутить в скрипте Keypress чтоп срабатывал без подтверждения?
<Henoxek> а что за мифическое "Локо"?
<XuMuK> local community
<skai> LoCo?
<Henoxek> а, теперь ясно
<delorian> всем привет
<[koshka]> привет.
<skai> XuMuK: ты на толксы зайди ЕПерный ТЕатр
<babrusha> господа, подскажите, существует ли в природе эмулятор sony playstation 3 для ubuntu
<vdrandom> эмулятор PS3?
<vdrandom> они вообще бывают разве?
<babrusha> вроде как
<babrusha> мне ну очень хочется запустить новый мортал комбат, но он только для PS3
<[Raiden]> я видел только пс2
<[Raiden]> текен вещь, мне больше чем мк нравится, несмотря на ник
<[Raiden]> )
<Ilang> q all
<vdrandom> yo braza
<Ilang> без пульса , в скайпе микрофон не работает. что за дела...
<vdrandom> а с пульсом работает?
<Ilang> пульс удалил при первой установке бунты на новокупленный ноут
<Ilang> это вроде была ubuntu9.10
<go8765_P> Ilang: ну так в чём проблема ? поставь назад пульс...
<Ilang> но микрофон работал, а вот на текущем релизе както тишина
<Ilang> пульс у меня не дружит с некоторыми необходимыми програмами
<go8765_P> Ilang: попробуй поставь gnome-alsamixer и провер чекбоксы на наличие mute....
<Ilang> та
<Ilang> там все норм
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P, крутой стал! ))
<go8765_P> Sergey_IT: не офтопить!)
<go8765_P> Sergey_IT: помогай человеку лучше)
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P, есть! )
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P, так я пульс ни разу не сносил...
<go8765_P> ну тогда просто не офтопить)
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P, это почему?
<Maratich> если не пульс, то что стоит?
<vdrandom> лол
<Maratich> alsa ?
<vdrandom> OSS. второй!
<go8765_P> Ilang: в gstreamer-properties посмотреть?
<Ilang> мелкософт скайп купил, интересно од линь тоже их контора теперь делать будет..
<Maratich> нифига не лол )
<Maratich> еще esound есть
<vdrandom> Ilang, они купили акции. контора осталась, сотрудники остались
<go8765_P> и обещали поддерживать все платформы
<Ilang> go8765_P:   в gstreamer-properties икрофон пашет
<go8765_P> и как-то симвлично скайп аж упал неожиданно X)
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P, и ты им веришь?
<Maratich> хм, продаваться Microsoft'y выгоднее чем заключать долговременное партнерство...
<Ilang> и да, речь о встроенном микре ноута
<Maratich> когда с потрохами - есть шансы уцелеть
<vdrandom> скайп убыточен
<go8765_P> Ilang: драйвера риалтека случайно не ставил?)))))))))
<Maratich> никто не звонит платно? :)
<vdrandom> почему же, звонят
<vdrandom> но не окупается
<Ilang> go8765_P:  не, не ставил. у меня подозрение было что ядро встроенный микрофон распознает раз на раз
<go8765_P> Ilang: со старого ядра попробуй загрузись - проверь
<Maratich> я то пульс тоже убил - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69589.0 воттак
<Ilang> где ж его теперь взять ))
<Ilang> в репах lucid?
<go8765_P> vdrandom: у них наверное бухгалтер еврей или русский или украинец (без обид) и прибыли показывает ровно столько чтобы был убыток и налогов меньше платить)
<Ilang> go8765_P:  вот от сюда много ставил http://ppa.launchpad.net/dtl131/ppa/ubuntu
<vdrandom> go8765_P, лол, откуда такое предположение?
<Ilang> а от куда предположения что скайп убыточен?
<Ilang> разве убыточные предприятия покупают за такие бабки
<go8765_P> vdrandom: ну как бы миллионы пользователей... предприятие не государственное. .  и тут вдруг убыток...
<vdrandom> разве убыточные проекты продают?
<vdrandom> в смысле ,прибыльные
<vdrandom> да что ж такое :(
<vdrandom> весь день оговариваюсь
<go8765_P> писали , что скайп убыточен где-то...
<go8765_P> но мало верится....
<vdrandom> почему?
<go8765_P> vdrandom: ну как бы миллионы пользователей... предприятие не государственное. .  и тут вдруг убыток... :)
<vdrandom> окупался бы - хрена с два его бы продали.
<go8765_P> Ilang: я нуб... и хз ... ты поспрашивае ещё... может кто скжет...
<vdrandom> ага, но из этих миллионов пользователей дай харон платными услугами пользуется четверть
<vdrandom> в /лучшем/ случае
<vdrandom> а инфраструктуру, сервера и сайт поддерживать надо.
<vdrandom> да и программисты не за еду работают
<go8765_P> vdrandom: и виндоус тоже убыточен.. да?
<vdrandom> насчёт этого не знаю
<go8765_P> вся россию на лицензиях
<vdrandom> но во-первых, винда - это платный продукт, в то время, как скайп предоставляет pc2pc звонки бесплатно
<go8765_P> и билл гейтс ходит попрошайничает
<Ilang> может они его продавать станут
<vdrandom> во-вторых Microsoft уже давно является владельцем многих бизнесов
<vdrandom> и виндус - это не единственный источник их прибыли
<Ilang> кстати, а убунту прибыльна?
<vdrandom> нет
<vdrandom> убыточна до сих пор
<Ilang> хех
<vdrandom> но каноникал и не рассчитывали её окупить за 6 лет
<vdrandom> там что-то ближе к 10 озвучивалось
<go8765_P> скайп - это огромнейший рынок межнународных переговоров.  и при этом программа почти не нуждается в техподдержке....
<Ilang> скайп это огромное рабовладение
<vdrandom> ты не забывай, что основная услуга - конференции между компьютерами, бесплатна.
<Ilang> наверное от сюда и сума такая
<go8765_P> так что в её убыток слабо вериться...
<vdrandom> ну а вообще поучи экономику, поразбирайся в том, как бизнес строится :)
<Ilang> контроль над огроммной массой пользователей
<vdrandom> а потом может и поймёшь, что такое бывает :)
<go8765_P> vdrandom: ладн.. бывает так бывает...
<Ilang> читал редхад чут ли не миллиард прибыли ожидает
<Ilang> ща не вспомню где
<Ilang> но типо идут уверенно на верх
<go8765_P> а скайп убыточен... значит если бы скайпу менеджеров шляпы... они бы наосили..
<go8765_P> *накосили
<Ilang> сегодня по новостям слыхал, мелкомягкие согласились передать код скайпа российским спецслужбам )
<Ilang> вспомнил вот
<Maratich> вротмненоги!
<vdrandom> боян
<KungFux> +1 к бояну
<Maratich> теперь я не смогу безнаказанно упоминать бомбу, пентагон, россию, терракт, носки Буша и план Путина в одном предложении:?
<Ilang> угу, по официальным новостям сказали
<KungFux> :)
<go8765_P> как бы не так
<Maratich> люди, почем полкило нитроглицерина?
<Ilang> лет 10
<llinxX1> Здраствуйте, помогите настроить вайфай на ноуте "acer travelmate 2490" под 11.04
<Ilang> llinxX1:  а что nm не справляеться?
<Ilang> llinxX1:  всмысле нетворкманагер
<llinxX1> Ilang: Не видит вайфай вообще, пишет "отсутствует прошивка"
<llinxX1> alex@comp:~$ lspci | grep Wireless
<llinxX1> 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<llinxX1> Вот я так понимаю какой контреллер.
<Ilang> llinxX1:  хз, у меня опыта секса с wifi не было. покупал когда машину , смотрел что было все от интелл
<Ilang> ну все и работало сразу
<llinxX1> Ilang: старая офисная машина...
<llinxX1> Ilang: Вот решили освежить, а тут такое счастье
<hivemind> !compiz
<ubuntuhelp> композитный менеджер окон для X Window System, использующий для ускорения 3D графики OpenGL. Подробнее: http://zeroed.ru/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-cube  офф канал: #compiz-fusion.
<Ilang> llinxX1:  вот может чем поможет http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8_%D0%B2%D1%80%D1%83%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E
<go8765_P> сори за офтоп  но вот вам раз http://infox.ru/accident/incident/2011/04/08/FSB__Skype_i_gmail_u.phtml
<go8765_P> вот вам два http://www.izvestia.ru/news/491711
<Henoxek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0JJOhN-OJc&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<go8765_P> и сразу же вот вам три http://rus.azatutyun.am/content/article/24228668.html
<Ilang> go8765_P:  там есть про то почему скайп без пульса не пашет?
<llinxX1> Ilang: видит оборудувание) все по мануалу, только все офф_
<go8765_P> Ilang: я ж начал с того что извинился за офтоп)
<llinxX1> ребят подскажите как справиться с Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<llinxX1> Ноут видит карту, но пишет что нет прошивки.
<llinxX1> Подскажите, ноут видит вайфай карту, но пишет "отсутствует прошивка". Убунта 11.04
<[Raiden]> http://mulenmar.wordpress.com/2010/06/25/ubuntu-10-04-and-broadcom-bcm4318/
<[Raiden]> вот что-то
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<Ilang> llinxX1:  ты знаешь, если тут никто не поможет , сходи к федороводам или гентушникам
<Ilang> я так всегда поступал =
<Sergey_IT> llinxX1, а на форуме?
<Sergey_IT> llinxX1, http://www.google.ru/search?q=BCM4318&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<llinxX1> Сделал так "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<llinxX1> Перезагружусь гляну.
<User267[web]> bbb
<Ilang> подскажите как заблокировать пакет для установки
<Ilang> в том смысле что бы его по зависимостям не притягивало
<KungFux> запретить пакет. хм, самому интересно. смотри что пишут http://alah-my.blogspot.com/2011/03/apt-get-ubuntu.html
<KungFux> правда я не понял, как это легко в ГУИ запретить :)
<Ilang> та обновлять то понятно
<Ilang> aptitude hold
<Ilang> а как сделать что бы пакет вообще не устанавливался
<KungFux> а отличается обновление от притягивания зависимостей при установке? мне казалось что без разницы или я тебя не понял.
<Ilang> отличаеться
<Ilang> мне нужно пакет поставить, а у него в зависимостях есть пакость которая все портит. хотя сам пакет без нее работать будет прекрасно
<Ilang> мне нужно начисто запретить установку нескольких пакетов в систему
<KungFux> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/5004279
<Ilang> а не их какуюнить версию
<KungFux> ну зависимость все равно на версию цепляется
<KungFux> а скачать исходники и makefile поправить? :)
<KungFux> ну, инсталляционный скрипт
<KungFux> ну ты посмотри ту ссылку, я не вчитывался, то там по твоей проблеме
<djigit> Всем привет
<KungFux> Привет от всех)
<djigit> ))
<djigit> Кто молчит тот Филлип Киркоров!
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<Ilang> KungFux: гиморно как там написанно делать. когда можно просто aptitude hold имя пакета aptitude unhold имя пакета
<Ilang> а когда я гуглил тему как заблокировать пакет для установки.. таких ужасов начитался, что люди для этого делают
<[Raiden]> можно и ещё проще, в синаптике выделяеш ьпакет и там в меню есть и выбор версий и флаг удержать
<KungFux> :)
<Ilang> а что такое синаптик?
<KungFux> ну изначально ты против холда выступил)
<KungFux> менеджер пакетов такой
<KungFux> !synaptic
<ubuntuhelp> GUI утилита для управления пакетами в Ubuntu. См здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/synaptic см. также !syn-msproxy на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Ilang> не я против холда ниче против не имею. он просто задачу не решает
<Ilang> я им только могу закрепить установочную версию пакета
<Ilang> установленную*
<KungFux> чур не я предлагал вариант с синаптиком :)
<[Raiden]> а флаг холд по идее только это и делает
<KungFux> похоже ты прав. ерунда какая-то
<Ilang> ))
<[Raiden]> наверное можно зависимости руками напрямую из базы апта вытереть
<admin-skif-biz> народ lirc после обновления частично отвалился. команды ловит, но из ./lircrc не понимает
<User267[web]> Здраствуйте колллеги, может кто нибудь дать ссылочку на мануал по iptables??
<KungFux> Привет. IP table, читать тут вродь можно http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B0/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F#%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_iptables
<hiss> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/
<User267[web]> спасибо большое)
<go8765_P> как из консоли изменить разрешение экрана?
<hiss> ожет кто нибудь дать ссылочку на мануал по Фено варению?
<hiss> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<go8765_P> а через  xrandr  как-то?
<hiss> я хз
<Desniza> товарисчи кто нить может подсказать как можно поставить дрова НВИДИА из репозитария но так чтобы оно компилило своимодули заданным компилятором ?
<Desniza> кароче ставлю ядро старшей версии убунты с CK патчем
<Desniza> и нужно поставить еще дрова
<jham> go8765_P: xrandr посмотри чё выдаёт
<Desniza> не работает пока (((
<hiss> ани идут бинарными
<KungFux> по идее xrandr -s 1280x1024
<hiss> то есть не компилятса у тя на тачке
<jham> и потом xrandr -s <числоЮ
<Desniza> компилится но с другой версией GCC и ессно не работает
<Desniza> прибивать линки и делать новые как-то не трушно
<[Raiden]> xrandr при запущеных иксах...
<jham> где число - номер строки с модусом из вывода xrandr
<[Raiden]> Desniza: меняй версию гцц или персобери ядро - очевидно же.
<Desniza> тогда апдейты не будут работать красиво и без напильника
<Aceler> Desniza: модуль ядра компилируется через DKMS — кури настройки DKMS
<go8765_P> KungFux: jham спс)
<Desniza> в том то и дело что у него получается другой рантайм в отличии от ядра
<[Raiden]> могут возникать некоторые ньюансы при разных гцц
<[Raiden]> какие обновления?
<[Raiden]> кстати , поломаются?
<go8765_P>  а playonlinux ppa существует?
<[Raiden]> я например со своего ядра пишу, что-то не ловается ничего ) А если кажется сложным, то может и трогат ьне стоит.
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию в убунте уже нормальное ядро
<Desniza> по умолчанию в убунте тормозное дро
<Desniza> ядро
 * go8765_P уже разобрался...
<Desniza> работаю только с BFS
<Desniza> и собственно проблема - текущее ведро не раздупляет разъем для наушников - понимает новое 2.6.38
<[Raiden]> твоё ядро собран ов другом дистрибутиве, если не тот гцц пишет.
<Desniza> но на него по 10.10 нет собранной ck версии
<[Raiden]> такие пакеты правильно ставить путем бэкпорта, т.е. пересборкой из изсходников пакета
<Desniza> так вот ставлю ядро со старшего дистрибутива - все работает
<[Raiden]> мне больше нечего добавить
<Desniza> подскажи пожалуйста как это сделать с минимальными усилиями ?
<[Raiden]> ты откуда качаешь?
<Desniza> т.е. при распаковке сорцов оно создает папку с ванильнымми сорцами как я понял и архивы с патчами
<Desniza> я качаю с PPA
<hiss> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCIgen по мойму про Desniza
<Desniza> hiss, умный да ?
<hiss> похож?
<Desniza> неа ))))
<hiss> я так и думал
<Desniza> итак вернемся к ведроидам
<Desniza> как правильно сделать бекпорт ведра ? ))))
<[Raiden]> замечательно, с какого? )  или нет. если там ест ьисходник пакета, надо сделать sudo apt-get source имя , потом dpkg-source -x file.dsc  и в полученной папке dpkg-buildpackage
<[Raiden]> подробней не могу ) и это не единственный вариант
<Desniza> о ща буду собирать
<Desniza> тытокеа далеко не ухади ))))
<go8765_P> подскажите про дропбокс: он как именно синхронизирует: вот есть у меня к примеру папка "dropbox"  в ней есть папка "а " и на сервере дропбоксак есть папка "б" я включаю дропбокс и что происходит?
<Desniza> он сольет тебе папку с сервера
<Desniza> а на сервер добавит твою
<go8765_P> а та которая у меня уже есть в папке дропбокса?
<go8765_P> а если..
<Desniza> если есть одинаковые файлы  измененные в разных местах будет окнфликт и ты можешь поетрять содержимое
<go8765_P> вот я об этом же
<go8765_P> если у меня синхронизируется zim  к примеру - то что приоритетней будет - то что на компе или на сервере?
<Desniza> по дате берется
<Desniza> как я помню
<[Raiden]> Компания Microsoft выступила с опровержением появившихся в прессе сообщений о возможной передаче шифровальных алгоритмов сервиса IP-телефонии Skype российским спецслужбам.
<[Raiden]> гг
<go8765_P> я даже пару часов назад линк про это кидал
<KungFux> вот вот, а я писал "+1 к баяну" :)
<vdrandom> да вы задолбали эту тему обсасывать ._. как будто вы обсуждаете свержение человечества и уничтожения текущего мирового порядка.
<KungFux> а что, нет?
<[Raiden]> У меня тоже ядро с бфс. Мне кажется оно поотзывчивей.
<vdrandom> никому ваши разговоры про друзяк и бытовые проблемы в перемешку с планами поездок в отпуска не интересны
<hiss> смерть человекам
<KungFux> хотя мир уже повержен с тех пор как мелкософт запустил свои руки в скайп
<vdrandom> hiss, +1
<go8765_P> vdrandom: ты кажись вчера говорил что зим дропбоксом синхронизируешь?
<Desniza> товарищи а как расшифровыается linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic-ck
<vdrandom> go8765_P, да
<Desniza> что за бекпорт ?
<vdrandom> бэкпорт означает, что более свежий пакет собран пот более старый дистр
<vdrandom> *под
<Desniza> фига се
<go8765_P> vdrandom: как это происходит?
 * Desniza чешерепится
<vdrandom> go8765_P, у меня есть каталог Notes. Он лежит в Dropbox, Dropbox его синхронизирует
<hiss> Desniza мир прикрасен и удивителен правда?
<vdrandom> нет
<Desniza> та не то слово
<vdrandom> мир не прикрасен.
<hiss> ну это какму как
<vdrandom> всем так. прикрасного не бывает ._.
<go8765_P> vdrandom: если на сервере уже есть такой каталог - то что будет приоритетней для синхронизации ?
<vdrandom> бывает прекрасное
<vdrandom> но реже :)
<vdrandom> go8765_P, я подозреваю, дропбокс отслеживает дату изменения
<vdrandom> и заменяет более старый файл более новым
<hiss> и тут графоманы
<vdrandom> не графоманы, а граммар наци
<go8765_P> да будет так...
<hiss> алилуя
<Nor8> hiss: С двумя "л" пишется
<vdrandom> :)
<hiss> от спасибо зафиксировал
<vdrandom> я обожаю наших издателей. выпустить антологию игр и приделать к ней отдельный ключ. хотя только одна игра нуждается в ключе и в явном виде его никто мне не дал ._.
<Nor8>  vdrandom: Как это?
<vdrandom> Nor8, антология Unreal устанавливается после ввода ключа. А в UT2004, который входит в неё, другой ключ. Видимо, он как-то из ключа всего пака вычисляется. А для остальных игр ключи не нужны :)
<Nor8> vdrandom: На рынке диск покупал или в переходе?
<vdrandom> нет
<vdrandom> это официальное издание от НД :)
<vdrandom> оно даже makepkg подхватилось с PKGBUILD из аура :)
<Nor8> vdrandom: Ну тогда ищи ключик
<vdrandom> придётся ставить антологию под вайном и уже из самой игры ключ выцеплять, ага :)
<Antiban> Всем привет
<delorian> привет
<Antiban> Вопрос как просканировать хост который находится в дауне с помощью нмап. все попытки ни к чему не привели.
<Antiban> Вопрос как просканировать хост который находится в дауне с помощью нмап. все попытки ни к чему не привели.
<Sergey_IT> так он же в дауне
<Antiban> сергей да в дауне но товарищ xprider его таковым не считает и сканирует с помощью профиля на проникновение
<Desniza> товарищи - вопрос как можно стандартными средствами менять оформление загрузчика ? (имеется в виду экран выбор ядер )
<Antiban> Xspider извиняюсь
<XuMuK> Desniza, погугли про burg
<Antiban> А кто с bitrix работал
<Aceler> Antiban: а тебе nmap ничего не сказал?
<Aceler> Это даже не гуглится… это читается в той же строке, откуда вызван nmap…
<vdrandom> битрикс унылота ._.
<Antiban> Нмап сказал используй -po пробывал не катит
<Antiban> битрикс унылота согласен. уязвимость есть ли в нем
<Antiban> Че то я как в звездных войнах заговорил
<vdrandom> не знаю, есть ли в нём уязвимости
<vdrandom> я с ним сталкивался исключительно как сотрудник техподдержки хостинга
<velessky> Эт...Мужики...кто поможет?
<Antiban> Только не материально
<Antiban> Только не материально
<vdrandom> Antiban, а зачем ты дважды пишешь?
<vdrandom> Antiban, а зачем ты дважды пишешь?
<vdrandom> !ask|velessky
<ubuntuhelp> velessky: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Antiban> Я один раз пишу
<velessky> Дайте инвайт на Хабр XDD
<vdrandom> откуда они тут?
<velessky> А вдруг...
<vdrandom> у меня таки есть акк на хабре, я там его сделал ещё когда регистрация свободная была
<vdrandom> но у меня там два с половиной комментария и ссылка на мой бложек
<vdrandom> и 0 рейтинг :)
<Aceler> А кто такой инвайт на хабр?
<vdrandom> инвайт на хабр - это артус. видишь, как упомянули - сразу пришёл
<yurau> кто-н по ссш Х приложения запускал?
<Antiban> Я запускал
<yurau> Antiban: я пробую ssh -X yurau@192.168.0.100 'firefox'
<vdrandom> внц удобнее ящитаю
<vdrandom> заходишь по ссх, запиливаешь внцсервер
<vdrandom> а по внц уже с гуями работаешь :)
<yurau> Antiban: выдает /usr/bin/xauth:  file /home/yurau/.Xauthority does not exist
<velessky> Хочу инвайт()
<Antiban> И что не хочет
<XuMuK> yurau, а на сервере иксы стоят?
<yurau> XuMuK: на обоих машинах в локалке запущенный десктоп 11.04
<yurau> такой папки действительно нет. что делать?
<delorian> кто ставил ubuntu mini?
<XuMuK> yurau, это не папка, а файл
<yurau> я уже прочитал
<yurau> он создается при запуске xdm или startx
<yurau> еще немного попробую и брошу
<artus> Desniza, угу
<Desniza> товарищи - важный вопрос - у кого есть инвайт на хабр для общего благого дела ?
<Nor8>  В 11.04 как-нибудь можно избавиться от апплета, включающего все уведомления и сделать все по отдельности как в 10.10 к примеру?
<Fylh_if> Всем привет.
<Escsun> Fylh_if, КУ
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-09
<User680[web]> Ubuntu 4.11 will not boot from CD. With the flash starts, but does not see the CD drive. Help, how to be?
<CARCASS> здрасьте вам.
<sharikoff> дароф
<User680[web]> Не загружается Убунту 11.04 с CD диска. С флешки запускается, но не видит CD диск. Помогите, как быть?
<CARCASS> исключить неисправность привода / повреждение CD
<User680[web]> Под виндой прекрасно работает, и виндовский диск загружается. Не работает Linux причем любой
<[Raiden]> я думаю либо битый имидж, либо какой-то новый чипсет\контроллер дисков на котором сидюк висит
<[Raiden]> больше нет идеи
<[Raiden]> кстати, а зачем тебе с флешки видет сддиск?
<CARCASS> тогда давай подробнее, что ты подразумеваешь под "не загружается Убунту с CD диска".
<[Raiden]> с флешки и ставь ) А потом будешь гуглить что с твоим сидюком делать
<User680[web]> Диск сам загружается, только останавливается "пишет что-то вроде привод неопределен.
<User680[web]> Даже графический интерфейс появляется
<CARCASS> следовательно, комп все-таки загружается с установочного CD убунту. Должен сперва показать меню выбора действий: "запустить без установки", "установить" и так далее.
<CARCASS> было такое?
<User680[web]> Он так и показывает меню действий, а вот когда нажимаешь установить или загрузиться LiveCD происходит стопор
<CARCASS> а вариант "проверить CD" там есть?
<[Raiden]> проверь контрольную сумму имиджа с которого диск пишешь и пимсалку использой в которой есть опция проверки после записи.
<[Raiden]> что бы уж наверняка
<CARCASS> [Raiden]:  +1
<User680[web]> Диск проверенный, у меня на ноуте и на работе ставил. Все впорядке.
<[Raiden]> а комп какой
<[Raiden]> мат. плата какая
<User680[web]> Gigabait
<[Raiden]> их каждый год штук по выходит
<[Raiden]> по 50
<[Raiden]> модель какая
<User680[web]> Не помню честно говоря, а от мати может зависить?
<[Raiden]> если довольно новая то может
<CARCASS> в общем-то, дистр тоже "довольно новый" )
<User680[web]> Может в биосе что-то надо подкрутить?
<[Raiden]> я могу ошибаться. Других идей у меня нет, если диск нормальный и читалка.
<CARCASS> вполне возможна несовместимость конкретной болванки и конкретного привода. Болванка на нём же и записывалась?
<CARCASS> наверняка нет
<[Raiden]> а как же флешка )
<User680[web]> На нем под виндой
<User680[web]> Флешка прекрасно работает
<[Raiden]> с неё же тоже глюк если я понял
<[Raiden]> а в чем проблема тогда?
<[Raiden]> ставь с флешки
<[Raiden]> обновления потом накачаешь , если ничего не изменится - будешь думать )
<User680[web]> С флешки ставиться- только сидюка вообще нет. А иногда записывать то надо
<CARCASS> хе
<CARCASS> неужели какой-то экзотический контроллер
<CARCASS> давай-ка все-таки конкретную модель матери. Не помнишь - загляни под крышку
<CARCASS> с фонариком )
<[Raiden]> используй lshw или hwinfo , или из под винды everest , смотри какое железо и гугли. Я короче не в курсе. Теперь оказывается что уже ставится, а не проблема установки.
<[Raiden]> )
<User680[web]> Я обязательно посмотрю когда дома буду. Еще вчера намудил нафиг. На одном форуме посоветовали переустановить nautilus. Теперь при загруске вообще говорит не могу создать папку  home, что-то с правами доступа короче.
<User680[web]> Так ставится только с флешки.
<[Raiden]> без инфы о железе или точного текста ошибок как бы не о чем говорить
<The_MEk_> User680[web]: ставь с флешки, потом в установленной системе смотри инфу по железу (hwinfo) и собери ядро для себя с нужными дровами (это не так сложно как кажется)
<paul3> какой текстовый вьюер по умолчанию можно открыть в консоли?
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> less?
<vdrandom> more
<vdrandom> most
<vdrandom> :)
<[Raiden]> less , more , mcedit -v
<[Raiden]> дого печатал
<[Raiden]> л
<paul3> спасибо
<[Raiden]> less на пролистать текст норм , там ещё поиск есть
<vdrandom> да, его в большинстве случаев достаточно :)
<paul3> помогите, пожалуйста, напримре
<paul3> у меня в /home/ лежит .ecryptfs - зашифрованный /home/paul и занимает столько же места
<paul3> я пытаюсь отключить эту тему по инструкции
<paul3> http://pastebin.com/QQHqh10E
<paul3> но она как-то противоречит себе. согласно ей, надо дать права на запись размониторованной директории
<The_MEk_> ну а что не так?
<paul3> ну, терминал пишет что не может найти папку
<The_MEk_> выходишь из системы, заходишь под рутом, размонтируешь нужную папку и даёшь права
<paul3> это логично, ведь предыдущей командой я её размонтировал
<The_MEk_> ну дык папка то пустая должна была остаться
<paul3> неа
<The_MEk_> если нет, то создай
<paul3> создать? зачем? получается, что я размонитую шифрованную папку, а система размонтирует мою, оставляя там только ридми файл и какую-то папку ещё
<The_MEk_> есть скрипт, который  проверяет перед монтированием есть ли нужная папка, если есть, то монтирует в неё, если нет то создайт, а при отмонтировании удаляет
<The_MEk_> ты вообще знаком с процедурой монтирования? знаешь какой командой, что делает, какие ключики?
<[Raiden]> чел хочет избавится от чего-то сжатог ов хомпапке
<[Raiden]> может ему не про монтирование читать надо
<The_MEk_> ну эт я понял
<paul3> нет, я иду по мануалу. всё, что я хочу сделать - чтобы папка /home/paul перестала шифроваться и удалить то, что уже нашифровала
<The_MEk_> быть может проще и быстрее пойти чуток другим путём?
<paul3> каким?
<The_MEk_> создать пользователя с незашивфрованным домом
<The_MEk_> войти под ним, чтобы система создала всё нужное
<The_MEk_> потом войти под прежним юзверем и перекинуть новому пользователю всё нужное с передачей прав
<The_MEk_> проверить в каких группах состоял старый пользователь и добавить в те же группы нового
<The_MEk_> ну и потом просто снести старого
<The_MEk_> ИМХО более простая и быстрая схема может получиться
<paul3> дане, так я не хочу.. должно же быть можно перестать использовать сервис шифрования дома.. есть мануал, только он странный какой-то
<paul3> http://pastebin.com/QQHqh10E
<The_MEk_> ну шифрование дома это по сути подмонтирование при логоне шифрованного файла к домашней папке
<paul3> там куча файлов
<The_MEk_> т.е. твоя задача сначала выдернуть всё из шифрованной папки в нешифрованную, потом отключить её монтирование и вместо неё монтировать нешифрованную
<paul3> папка .ecryptfs весит столько же, сколько и до
<paul3> *доМ
<The_MEk_> ну эт понятно, онаж содержит в себе этот дом для твоего пользователя :)
<paul3> а зачем мне всё выдёргивать? оно и так лежит. в шифрованной только копии, если я правильно понял
<The_MEk_> ну физически это другое место
<The_MEk_> это отдельный файл
<The_MEk_> и просто сказать что тебе не надо шифровать ничего не получится
<paul3> нуда, его надо удалить
<The_MEk_> вернее получится, но только всё что там лежит там же и останется
<The_MEk_> оно не переместится (если только там это не предусмотрено) в нешифрованный каталог
<paul3> а зачем? в нешифрованном каталоге всё и так есть
<paul3> разве нет?
<paul3> просто получается, что использую команду ecryptfs-umonut-private я размонтирую и свой нешифрованный дом
<The_MEk_> ну если ты при установке сказал что каталог твоего пользователя надо шифровать, то в нешифрованном виде ничего там нет
<The_MEk_> мдааааа
<The_MEk_> трудный случай
<The_MEk_> man mount
<paul3> я вообще не помню когда я это делал, но, видимо, делал
<The_MEk_> читай
<paul3> да подожди. мне надо суть понять
<paul3> мне disk usage analyzer пишет
<The_MEk_> суть такова, что всё, что ты видишь в домашней папке при включённой функции шифрования дома лежит физически в зашифрованном файле
<paul3> что в папке /home есть две папки с одинаковым весом
<paul3> вот я и решил что шифрованная папка - просто копия обычной
<The_MEk_> при размонтировании этого зашифрованного файла ты перестёшь видеть это всё в домашнем каталоге, это естесственно
<The_MEk_> нет
<paul3> ааа.. то есть это не копия..
<The_MEk_> это обычная является представлением шифрованной
<paul3> а почему тогда disk usage analyzer принимает их за две?
<The_MEk_> т.е. своеобразным зеркалом
<The_MEk_> потому что он видит точки монтирования
<The_MEk_> и их тебе и показывает
<paul3> то есть он не прав, когда думает что папка home занимает 120 гектар? на самом деле только 60 ?
<The_MEk_> угу
<paul3> хм...
<The_MEk_> он не в курсе, что эти две папки это одно и то же
<paul3> теперь начинаю понимать
<paul3> так что же можно сделать, чтобы выключить шифрование дома?
<paul3> так, гипотетически
<The_MEk_> я тебе уже говорил :)
<paul3> создать папку private и сделать её райтбл
<The_MEk_> nbgf njuj
<The_MEk_> типа того
<paul3> но по инструкции потом её надо удалть
<paul3> в чём смысл?)
<The_MEk_> мдя...
<paul3> зачем её создавать, чтобы потом удалить?))
<The_MEk_> первая строчка в гугле на запрос "как отключить шифрование домашней папки"
<The_MEk_> там всё пошагово
<paul3> вот, это логично по крайне мере.. а что ж официальный хелп убунту путает народ..
<The_MEk_> там всё могло писаться хз когда
<paul3> ну лан.. спасибо за помощь :)
<The_MEk_> развлекайся ;)
<User680[web]> CARCASS узнал материнка стоит gigabyte ultra durable GA-H61M-D2-B3
<oxothuk> камрады, утра
<nicloay> полдня
<academ> всем привет
<academ> кто знает как замутить на флешке несколько загрузочных образов ?
<User680[web]> Почему может ubuntu не загружаться с диска? С флешки нормально загружается, но после установки не видит привод. А под windows работает нормально.
<academ> столько народа на канале, а тишина как в морге
<uzer_> привет народ. есть проблема с сетевыми картами
<oxothuk> нид сом хелп.  есть шлюз убунты. две сетевые. одна- локаль 10.0.0.0/24, вторая сеть прова 192.168.127.0/24.   у провайдера куплены две учетки. они поднимаются ppp0 и ppp1
<oxothuk> http://www.picatom.com/1x/1-6187.html
<oxothuk> вот схема
<oxothuk> как сделать так, чтобы все ходили в нет через ррр0. а только два хоста слокали  на ррр1?
<uzer_> хуже. убунта перестала их видеть.  ppp поднимать теперь приходится после каждой загрузки через pppoeconf
<academ> oxothuk: iptables поможет
<uzer_> а сразу после загрузки убунта показыват ничегошеньки в ifconfig
<oxothuk> да я уже и макрировать пытался и правила какие то писал, и с помощью ip rule-ip route
<oxothuk> все без толку
<uzer_> jyf ghjcnj negj yt dblbn ybrfbr[ ctntds[ bynthtatcjd
<uzer_> она просто тупо не видит никаикх сетевых интерефейсов
<oxothuk> максимум чего смог добииться - либо все через один канал, либо все через другой...
<academ> oxothuk: если пытаться, то конечно, если сделать нормально, то будет работать
<oxothuk> при том, что на ррр0 реал статичяный, а на ррр1 динамичный
<oxothuk> uzer_  напиши /etc/init.d/networking start
<uzer_> у меня кастатти начиналось примернокак у охотника видимо.  потому что вторая сетевая смотрела в локалку и раздавала инет на второй комп..но при этом  инет был (в браузере) на втором компе..а комп с убунтой переставал...
<uzer_> ...использовтаь днс =).т.е пахал только жаббер
<academ> uzer_: набор слов, где смысл не понятно
<uzer_> всмысл в том что после старта убунты ifconfig  показывает только lo
<uzer_> pppoeconf  после каждого ребута приходится юзать для подключения. хотя в его же натсройках прописано установка соединения при старте.
<[Raiden]> просмотри /etc/network/interfaces , если у тебя установлен нетворк менеджер, там должен быть только один ло
<[Raiden]> это самая частая проблема в работе нм - имхо.
<uzer_> т.е убунта не видит сетевых интеерфесов. каие еще подробности надо? firestatrter стоит. и слышал что часть проблем может быть связана со спейифической фигней гнум нетворк манагера который управляет всегда строго одним...
<uzer_> ...интерфейсом
<academ> uzer_: дай содержимое /etc/network/interfaces
<oxothuk> academ:  поможешь с правилами iptables?
<uzer_> отказано вдоступе=)
<oxothuk> sudo
<chapt> тоже были траблы с сетью, плюнул на все прописал в интерфейсесах конфигурацию и забыл о траблах )
<oxothuk> sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
<oxothuk> uzer_:
<uzer_> насколько понимаю после вручную приписания их придется убрать из автозагрузки нетворк манагер.чтоб он не прибьил там ченить снова
<oxothuk> uzer_:   sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
<academ> uzer_: ytn? tckb nfv dhexye. ghjgbitim? dc` ,eltn hf,jnfnm jnnelf
<academ> uzer_: если в ручную там пропишешь, то всё будет пускаться оттуда
<chapt> ничего убивать не надо
<academ> uzer_: из /etc/network/interfaces
<academ> uzer_: у неё приоритет
<uzer_> копипастить сюда? чтоб снова кикнули за флуд?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<academ> uzer_: сам ответил на свой вопрос
<uzer_> auto lo
<uzer_> iface lo inet loopback
<uzer_> ок. я не больше трех строк.в три блока=))
<[Raiden]> и всё?
<uzer_>  там всего 8 или 10 строк
<oxothuk> кто может помочь раздуплить iptables
<oxothuk> ?
<uzer_> auto dsl-provider
<uzer_> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<uzer_> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<uzer_> provider dsl-provider
<academ> oxothuk: ты чтонибудь написал для него ?
<oxothuk> academ: да, там у меня тупо маскарадинг
<uzer_> auto eth0
<uzer_> iface eth0 inet manual
<uzer_> auto eth1
<uzer_> iface eth1 inet static
<oxothuk> я не давно купил вторую учетку
<DenSpirit> я нашел способ отключить в юнити глобальное меню (файл-правка-вид в верхней полоске) и вернуть это все как в гноме, если кому интересно
<uzer_> 	address 192.168.0.1
<uzer_> 	netmask 255.255.255.0
<uzer_> 	gateway
<uzer_>  всё
<[Raiden]> яж дал линк куда постить
<oxothuk> uzer_:  /etc/init.d/networking restart && ifconfig
<oxothuk> uzer_: b jngbibcm xnj gjlyzkjcm
<oxothuk> аааа
<oxothuk> стой
<oxothuk> хы))
<oxothuk> sudo ifconfig
<oxothuk> uzer_: sudo ifconfig
<[Raiden]> 1. тебе надо удалить это всё, оставить только первые две строчки 2. или оставить это всё и удалить пакеты с НМ.
<oxothuk> academ:  я так понимаю маркирование мое не нужно по факту?
<uzer_> теперь скажу что надо. надо чтобы как минимум снова увидело обе сетевухи ..и у станавливало конект к провайдеру при старте. этокак минимум. а как максимум- чтоб нормлаьно рабоатла раздача инета на второй камп и не...
<uzer_> ...було проблем с днс у первого
<uzer_> помимо гнум нетворк манагера стоит еще и [netcardconfig
<uzer_> xnetcardconfig
<oxothuk> uzer_:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<academ> uzer_: у тебя такие большие запросы, но так мало знаний об этом
<oxothuk> uzer_: вуаля, и снова видна сетевуха, не?
<academ> oxothuk: а для чего ты маркируешь пакеты ?
<uzer_> сетевуха щас ессно видна ибо я с убунты пишу
<uzer_>  ибо стартовал как обычно это делаю уже неделю  начиная утрос pppoeconf =))
<oxothuk> ну типа я планировал сделать что-то типа марк1 иди туда, марк2 - иди туда2
<oxothuk> uzer_: я та ки не понял в чем собственно проблема и что нужно получить в итоге. две минуты какойто неосмысленности
<academ> oxothuk: и почему не работает, идея то правильная
<uzer_> убунта не видит вообще никаких карт после перезагрузкеи или старта
<academ> oxothuk: он хочет чтобьы у него всё автоматом поднималось
<uzer_> начинает видеть лишь одну после пппоеконф
<uzer_> автоматом и поднималось. раньше
<[Raiden]> я не понимаю зачем повторяться. Если ответ дан уже.
<academ> [Raiden]: ждет ответа в одно нажатие кнопки
<uzer_> начал ковырять искать причину почему инет как бы етсь..но лишь по айпи- на убунте (на втором все нормлаьно раздавалось в это же время) - получил вот такое чудо
<[Raiden]> и ещё ошибка есть, как мне кажется. pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0  , но ифейс eth0 никак не описан
<uzer_> eth0 хотя бы становится виден  после пппоеконф.  а вот eth1 вообще пропал
<oxothuk>  academ по итогу как я ни мучался, получалось либо что все ходят через один интерфейс, либо через второй
<[Raiden]> iface eth0 inet manual - надо изменить на iface eth0 inet dhcp
<academ> uzer_: самый простой вариант, это /etc/init.d/networking привести к дефолтному виду и настроить через гуй НМ
<[Raiden]> или на статик и задать параметры сети
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> и удалить нетворк менеджер или погуглить как его не стартовать
<[Raiden]> либо вернуть интерфесес в исходное сстояние , и использвать нм
<uzer_> а дефолтный вид это какой? учитывая что в убунте кажется нет понятия default  в каких-либо натсройках=))
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию там только lo
<[Raiden]> те две строкикотоыре ты перые запостил
<academ> oxothuk: видел решение твоей проблемы на habrahabr.ru
<uzer_> с нм еще така ккшка..он НЕ задает (точнее не сохраняет) парамтеры второй карты
<academ> uzer_: сохронит, если будешь интер нажимать после их ввода
<[Raiden]> нм вообще не обязан работать , при текущем раскладе
<uzer_> именно изза этого в свое время ставих [netcardconfig и худо-бедна вторая сетевуха узнала что у нее есть айпишник
<uzer_> Usage: /etc/init.d/networking {start|stop|restart|force-reload}  что именно сделать -то?
<[Raiden]> а что ты хочешь сделать?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> видимо restart
<uzer_> academ>	uzer_: самый простой вариант, это /etc/init.d/networking привести к дефолтному виду и настроить через гуй НМ
<uzer_> цитата
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> я тебе уже 3 раза сказал как эт осделать
<[Raiden]> попытка4: надо в интерфесес оставить только ло
<academ> uzer_: оставь две первые строчки в /etc/init.d/networking, всё астальное настрой в НМ
<[Raiden]> пока
<uzer_> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0  нет такой команды. что дальше?
<academ> uzer_: что ты сделал то ?
<uzer_> академ..но нм же сбрасывает все парметры и управлляет всего одной картой
<academ> uzer_: с чего ты взял что управляет одной ?
<uzer_> <uzer_>	Usage: /etc/init.d/networking {start|stop|restart|force-reload} что именно сделать -то?  а что надо сделать? форс релоад видимо?
<academ> uzer_: тебе нужно поправить этот файл
<The_MEk_> эта команда просто перезапустит службу с имеющимися конфигами
<The_MEk_> тебе сначала нужно поправить конфиги
<academ> sudo nano /etc/init.d/networking
<The_MEk_> зачем его править?
<uzer_> я так полагаю его надло сначала как минимум как-то получить в редлактируемом виде =)
<academ> блин, не там
<The_MEk_> пишешь в консоли sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<The_MEk_> там правишь согласно манам
<The_MEk_> и тому что ты хочешь
<academ> uzer_:  ага sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<The_MEk_> и потом sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<uzer_> auto lo
<uzer_> iface lo inet loopback
<uzer_> это первые две строчки
<uzer_>  толко их оставить?
<The_MEk_> ты сам будешь управлять сетевухами через nm? или тебе один раз настроить и забыть?
<academ> uzer_: да, остальное найстрой в НМ
<The_MEk_> если первое, то так и оставь, если второе, то дописать надо
<DenSpirit> кто-нибудь на virtualbox xp ставил?
<The_MEk_> и
<The_MEk_> я стаил
<academ> DenSpirit: а в чём проблема ?
<DenSpirit> academ: все вроде в порядке, но он игрушку, изза которой я все это дело затеял, не запускает
<DenSpirit> academ: дал ему общую папку с этой игрой, даже потом скопировал в сам виртуальный раздел
<academ> DenSpirit: а с чего ты взял что виртальное подобие видюхи потянет твою игру ?
<DenSpirit> academ: arcanum потянуло бы
<DenSpirit> academ: хотя щас проверю
<academ> DenSpirit: какую не тянет ?
<DenSpirit> academ:по идее тянет
<academ> DenSpirit: название скажи
<DenSpirit>  academ: я сказал уже. arcanum
<DenSpirit> сейчас ей два процессора дам, может поможет
<uzer_> пробую ребутнуться=)
<academ> DenSpirit: дело в видюхе
<DenSpirit> academ: я ей дал максимально то,что может дать virtualbox. 128 мб, все ускорения
<academ> DenSpirit: "2)Многие, очень многие ошибки графики решаются запуском игры с ключом -no3d."
<academ> DenSpirit: в ВиртуалБоксе он не поддерживается
<DenSpirit> academ: именно арканум?
<academ> DenSpirit: это с его форума цитата
<DenSpirit> *WALL*
<academ> DenSpirit: запусти с этим ключём
<DenSpirit> academ: дай ссылку на форум кст
<academ> DenSpirit: в личке
<uzer__> вах.свершилось почти чудо.щас само поднялось после рестарта
<academ> uzer__: это называется "нормально работает" , а не чудо
<uzer__>  спасибо номер раз. и  в ифконфиг видно вторую сетевуху
<uzer__> если я подключу еще одну карту- тоже будет нормлаьно работать? во вторую локалку
<academ> uzer__: ты хочешь полученный интернет раздать по второй сетевухе ?
<uzer__> нет
<Henoxek> ядро linux поддерживает dvb-t mpeg-4?
<Henoxek> или только mpeg-2?
<uzer__>  на третий комп повторой сетевухе предпочтительно иметь бы да.. но не особо важно
<uzer__> три компа . на один инет _обязаателен_   на второй предпочтительно бы иметь.. (третий это вот этот на котором щас.у бунтой)
<academ> uzer__: рисуй картинку с адресами хостов и кто к кому подключен, так не понятно что у тебя
<uzer__> тупо сунув карте и задать другой даипазон адресов  ..чтото типа 10.22 итп..вметсо 192.168 итп.. =достаточно?
<uzer__> шас нарисую.
<academ> uzer__: достаточно 192,168,0,* сменить на 192,168,1,* с маской 255,255,255,0
<DenSpirit> academ: а где тамс написано что он не работает в virtualbox?
<academ> DenSpirit: 3d не работает в виртуалбокс, а игра его просит
<DenSpirit> academ: а опция 3d в настройках бокса, не работает?*SCRATCH*
<academ> DenSpirit: попробуй, может поможет
<_TomFarr_> добрэ
<The_MEk_> ку
<Maratich> у мну арканум в виртуалке работал
<Maratich> academ: да и в контру гонял
<_TomFarr_> у меня виста работала в виртуалке, на убунте 8 с компизо и кубом....
<_TomFarr_> я старик на ней играл первыцй
<Maratich> хост ubuntu, гость winXP
<Maratich> ну чтоб висту  в виртуалку ставить, ноут слабый - только 2гб ddr2
<uzer__> куда запостить картинку лучше?
<Maratich> и radeon3200 из них ест 256мб
<_TomFarr_> Maratich, http://bit.ly/k8Nl35 вот как это было
<Maratich> :)
<Maratich> мне компиз противопоказан
<Maratich> ресурсы должны на Pro Evolution Soccer2010 тратиться. и так через  wine тормозит
<uzer__> http://img190.imageshack.us/i/sheme.png
<academ> Maratich: я не говорю что он работать не будет, называл возможные причины почему не запускается
<Maratich> дополнения там для гостя ставили?
<academ> uzer__: на eth2 ставь 192,168,1,1
<academ> uzer__: если интернет при раздаче нужно контралировать, то ставь на Убунту какойнить прокси
<academ> uzer__: Squid например
<uzer__> нет можно не контролировать.он там необязателен. там щас пока чтопод виндой просто пачка винчестеров=)).  в идеале бы тоже не винду..но всеравно должен быть расшарен для первого. только для первого
<uzer__> топо хранилище короче. а номер два это детский.чтоб играть могли в инете=)
<uzer__> сил firestarter-а разрулить правила хватит? или этот кал мамонта уже пора избегать как ужасов войны?
<oxothuk> покопал я хабр
<oxothuk> не то
<uzer__> смотрел прочие надстройки над iptables там в них еще меньше натроек
<academ> uzer__: iptables поможет раздать интернет
<uzer__> и почему у меня когда раздаваля инет на второй комп-пропадала работа браузера на первом? при этом все конекты тупо по айпи типа жабера-продолжали работать?
<academ> oxothuk: не, там был случай когда нужно было разрулить по машинам двух провайдеров
<uzer__> провайдер дом.ру.. .
<uzer__> пока пользовал волгателеком-так все эти вопросы  можно было разрешить в их техподдержке.. лол.а в домру одни баобабы
<oxothuk>  academ:  я его уже читал, там  привязка к айпи
<oxothuk> а у меня один динамически
<oxothuk> й
<uzer__> короче я так понял что на раздающей сетевухе и ее паре во втором кмпе айпи 192.168.0.1 и 0.2  а на смторящей на третий комп сетевухе 192.168.1.1  и 1.2  (или наоборот..неважно).. с маской 255255255.0 в обоих случаях?
<academ> oxothuk: ну помечай всё что нужно отправить на статический, на денамический пусть идет всё что не помечено, его просто сделай основным
<academ> uzer__: ага, именно так
<uzer__> отключаюсь.полез втыкаться
<academ> uzer__: только основной комп должен заканчиваться на 1, так будет проще не запутаться потом
<uzer__> illbe back
<Karantin> день добрый
<Karantin> есть комп в сетке без внешнего айпишника, надо подключиться к нему из вне, есть ли службы типа (тимвьювера) которые могут прокинуть прямое подключение по ssh например
<oxothuk> эх, придется всетаки второй шлюз собирать
<_TomFarr_> Karantin, если комп за роутером то просто надо прокинуть порт в роутере, если роутеру выдают разные новые ИП то их надо постоянно мониторить
<_TomFarr_> пынг
<AcademIQ>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<AcademIQ>  /msg
<_TomFarr_> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<AcademIQ> прям в квадратных скобках???
<total__> всем привет, есть сейчас люди которые могут помочь с dns&
<total__> ?
<AcademIQ>  /msg nickserv register 3186079Qa Muhin.alesha@yandex.ru
<LexSmooth> добрый день
<DenSpirit> как ярлыки на рабочий стол к программам вешать в юнити?
<total__> привет  LexSmooth
<DenSpirit> чтобы с иконками были, а не со стандартной пружиной
<LexSmooth> неподскажите чем можно сделать образ установленной и настроенной убунты, для разворачивания его затем на нескольких машинках с такой же конфигурацией...?
<LexSmooth> что софт ярлыки и тп все сохранилось
<[nicloay]> DenSpirit: попробуй на пружинку жмакнуть..
<total__> посмотрите кто-нибудь плиз правильно ли здесь описано: http://paste.pro/1838850 и http://paste.pro/1838853
<Maratich> LexSmooth: навскидку - FOG, Clonezilla
<LexSmooth> спасибо, попробую их поюзать
<nata> всем привет еще раз. ну что. как и ожидалось.  раздача зарабоатал. 9я на втоой машине щас) зато на той что раздает инета как быф и нету вовсе
<nata> пишу со второй машины.  =)
<oxothuk> если она его раздает, то как бы есть зачит)
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, тут?
<kirill> Привет всем :)
<kirill> народ, кто пользовался Ubuntu One, как оно?
<nata> ну разумеется как бы есть..но на ней самой  нет ни в браузере. нигде
<nata> не может ли то быть связано с тем тчто на полуучающем кгонпе днс сервера ручками прописаны?
<nata> коМпе.блин
<Henoxek> kirill что-то типа дропбокса, только от каноникла
<academ> nata: ты как наличие интернета проверяешь ?
<kirill> Henoxek: А по надёжности оно как, ничего не отваливается? Глюки? *SCRATCH*
<XuMuK> kirill, с чего оно будет отваливаться?
<AcademIQ>  /msg ubuntuhelp !AcademIQ
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: на почту напиши, с ноута сваливать пора
<kirill> XuMuK: Ну мало-ли, просто думаю, стоит ли пользоваться.. там кстати как, только место на винте дают, или ещё какие сервисы есть? *SCRATCH*
<only_you> всем привет. как сделать, что-бі при просмотре фильма онлайн через флеш не віключался монитор?
<LexSmooth> Maratich: немножко не то что я хочу, мне нужно чтобы в итоге получилась болванка, которую просто вставить, сработает автозапуск как при установке системы, и просто развернется образ уже готовой убунты со всем софтом и настройками...
<AcademIQ> всем привет
<nata> нуу как проверяю. я щас пишу со второй машины.которой раздается от первоцй-)
<nata> пинговать на первой даже не рискну
<nata> лишний запуск нетворг манагера иначе отбросит меня в предыдущее состояние..точнее может так сделать=))
<SergeyIT> LexSmooth, на форуме вроде целый раздел тем для этого завели...
<nata> причем..старые неизмененные парамтеры и на третьем компе.. и старой недобавленной второй сетевой картой..там инета нет=))
<nata> на еного тоже..должно бы раздаваться
<nata> все блин чудесатее и чудесатее
<rapidsp> ухты вбокс какой красявый то стал
<nata> гы. а урбантерор на первой машине прекрасно видит сервера=))
<OccaM1> rapidsp: это который 4.0.8 ? С поддержкой USB у него как?
<|rapidsp|> блин
<|rapidsp|> вбокс как не работал, так и не работает :)
<nata> короче никто ничего не скажет=)
<|rapidsp|> а че надо сказать? :)
<nata> почему у меня на раздающем компе траблы с днс
<|rapidsp|> очевидно же - ДНС лечить нада!
<|rapidsp|> шоб траблов не было :)
<Henoxek> rapidsp> ухты вбокс какой красявый то стал --> а скрины можно?
<academ> nata: пингани с убунты внешние адреса
<|rapidsp|> Henoxek: не хочу, он мне кеды жоско вешает :)
<nata> 8.8.8.8 пингуется прекрасно
<nata> дык..с какой убунты? щас на обоих компах убунта=)).пишу  тоже с убунты.со второго =))
<|rapidsp|> nata: а в resolv он указан?
<Henoxek> |rapidsp| такие? http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Screenshots
<nata> кстати а вот сЭТОГО гугловый днс не пингуется=))
<|rapidsp|> Henoxek: ну типа того
<Henoxek> так некрасиво же
<Henoxek> и давно уже такой
<Henoxek> я уж подумал, что они сделали принципиально новый дизайн в 4.0.8 по сравнению с 4.0.6
<|rapidsp|> та я сто лет на запускал его...
<Henoxek> группировки виртуальных машин очень нехватает
<nata> >	nata: а в resolv он указан? кто он и где  это?=))
<nata> я про 8.8.8.8 пинг всего-навсего говорил
<|rapidsp|> nata: ну IP днс
<Henoxek> nata а вообще какой-нибудь другой адрес пингует?
<|rapidsp|> nata: nslookup тебе все расскажет
<Henoxek> есть еще 8.8.4.4
<nata> 8.8.4.4 пингуется
<Ivan_The_Terribl> А кто-нибудь успешно запускал nokia pc suite под убунтой?
<The_MEk_> пользуйтесь андроидами :)
<nata> и?
<|rapidsp|> nata: nslookup что говорит?
<chapt> nata в resolv.conf пропиши строчку nameserver 8.8.4.4
<academ> nata: что и ? кто у тебя в ДНС прописан на машине ?
<nata> днс прописан тот что дал провайдер ессно. в той машине которая получает инет от первой. (которая конектится по  ppp)
<chapt> а во второй?
<chapt> и через что днс прописан? чем сеть настраивали? network manager - ом?
<nata> это и есть вторая..в которой днс прописан. в раздающей машине куда его писать если атм автонастройка  pppoeconf?=))
<victor0000> Ivan_The_Terribl: самба и смарткаам вебкамера только вайфай заработало, но юсб если подключить интернет то провери терминал wvdialconf
<chapt> ну  у меня похожая конфа, я на раздающей инет машине прописал все равно днсы в resolv.conf
<nata> в раздающей машине сеть нетворк манагером. вот вЭТОЙ- xnetcardconfig-ом потму что тут кривая сетвуха которая даже под виндой без драйверов от материнки-не па даже не видн
<nata>    не видна и не пашет
<nata> в этой машине нетворк манагерские настроки сетевуха успешно игнорит
<|rapidsp|> НМ... это без меня :)
<nata>  а воообще как видите-пашет.елси параметны задать не через него
<nata> да я уже наслышан об этом уё....
<nata> а куда деваться
<chapt> сорри тоже тогда помочь не могу, я напрямую руками прописывал все счастье )
<SergeyIT> nata, зачем же так, для разных задач - разные инструменты (клизьмой никто зуды не удаляет)
<SergeyIT> зубы
<nata> хоть руками хоть ногами..  знатьбы что прописывать=). но помню прежние  эксперименты с прописываними..все настройки сносилтот же нм =))
<|rapidsp|> а в линуксе чем то можно файлы evt смотреть?
<nata> в файрстартере правило стоит на обе этих сетевухи которые смотрят на два разых компа которым дается инет-отключен дхцп и проставлены айпи ручками
<nata> и ведь блин..инет-же раздает.правда всего на одну машину почему-то=))
<nata>  при этом раздающий его как бф тоже имеет..судя по прекрасно конектящемуся урбантерору..а вот с браузером трабла =))
<|rapidsp|> nata: на вот читай http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107492.0
<jham> ох, если б кто знал какой я борщец сварил. не борщ - а радость )
<nata> здорово конечно. но у меня раздача-то _работает_
<nata> lookup запущена ужне полчаса и ничего не происходит.что я делаю не так?
<artus> nata пинг на 8.8.8.8 идет:
<artus> *?
<artus> на конечных машинах днсы прописаны?
<XuMuK> artus, ку, зацени, чо я себе заказал)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLpr46GEvCs
<artus> XuMuK, ща
<XuMuK> artus, http://goo.gl/AltjM
<artus> мне вот интересно какого лешего сегфолтитцо скайп после перезагрузки компа, аккурад до того момента пока не переустановиш
<uzer_> читай новости. мелкомягкие его снова поломали
<uzer_> и вот. стоит выключить тот комп (один из двух которому раздаю инет, кстати на второй почемуто не раздается) то на сообственно раздающем сразу все резко начинает работать=)).пишу с него
<uzer_> куплю бубен.  можно с шаманом впридачу.короче
<Henoxek> 1) мелкомягкие не имеют еще доступа к нему 2) сегфолтится и под вендой в том числе
<artus> дык фишка в том что после ребута его надо реинсталить)
<Henoxek> или просто удалить какой-то файлик?
<Henoxek> который вскоре вновь будет благополучно загружен
<artus> хотя уже не помагает)
<Henoxek> а что если поставить skype в svn-репозиторий?
<Henoxek> и просто откатывать изменения вместо реинсталла
<artus> кароче, робочая версия так и остаетцо 2.1.0.81-1
<uzer_> а что если его вовсе не юзать а пользоваться другими клиентами типа гуглталк?=))
<uzer_> ибо собственно айпитипателефония котораятипадешевая-вовсе не такая дешевая как может показаться..если провести сравнения с простым телефоном
<delorian> ку
<sais> всем привет. как сделать, что-бы при просмотре видео онлайн (флеш) не выключался монитор?
<uzer_> поставить настройки монитора на незасыпание подольше =). или найти порнуху которая быстродействующая
<uzer_> а не полуторачасовая =))
<C500> uzer_ та же проблема
<C500> поставил в настройках -> никогда
<C500> всеравно тухнет
<C500> мб как то через консоль можно? знаешь команду на монитор? или какой конфиг управления монитором?
<uzer_> отключать питание-тоже никогда
<uzer_> впрочем..если моник элт то это вообще полезно -отключать выключение питания =)).дольше проживет
<victor0000> xset s off
<uzer_> есть идеи как по-человечески настроить самбу чтоб с одного компа был полный доступ с изменением файлов на другом? предпочтительно при этом чтою тот на котором расшареные каталоги мог держатьвсе это под нтфс..а работать
<uzer_>  и под виндой и в убунте.по необходимомти
<victor0000> C500: xset -dpms && totem /avi.avi && xset +dpms
<C500> victor0000 спс щс буду тестить!
<Legal> NICK Legal-Karmik_Koala
<Chekist> âñåì ïðèâåò))
<ubuntuhelp> Chekist! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Legal> NICK username Legal-Karmik_Koala
<Chekist> всем привет))
<victor0000> вот
<_TomFarr_> товарищи говорящие на JS есть? http://paste.org.ru/?jv80td как проверку добавить?
<SergeyIT> _TomFarr_, а чего не 1 функцию пользуешь?
<_TomFarr_> таки я жс не знаю вообще, пытаюсь разобраться
<_TomFarr_> у меня 3 различных элемента которые надо показывать попеременно по нажатию кнопок
<SergeyIT> _TomFarr_, и проверку "с" надо сделать
<SergeyIT> _TomFarr_, я в JS ноль ))
<_TomFarr_> нет сей час там уже надо делать проверку c, z, y в каждой функции
<_TomFarr_> только можно ли сделать проверку другой функции из первой?
<SergeyIT> _TomFarr_, что значит проверку?
<_TomFarr_> ну мне нужно если первая функция имеет значение block что из второй ее сначала убрать
<_TomFarr_> можно ли в if записать много условий? касающихся других функций в скрипте? или нужно тогда переменную вводить?
<SergeyIT> _TomFarr_, а функция у тебя значения вроде и не имеет (не возвращает)
<_TomFarr_> а тоесть нужно записать какое то значение сначала?
<_TomFarr_> а не так не пойдет,...
<SergeyIT> _TomFarr_, в трех соснах заблудился? ;)
<_TomFarr_> ващщеееее...
<_TomFarr_> тут уже в голове такие гиганские конструкции вылазят
<SergeyIT> _TomFarr_, очистись от скверны )
<irc-neo> Ребят, посоветуйте дистрибутив linux на Celeron 600MHz, 384MB ram
<go8765_P> vdrandom: привет. ты тут?
<go8765_P> vdrandom: есть вопрос по zim
<AndreX> irc-neo, puppy какойнить
<irc-neo> а из убунт?
<go8765_P> ктонить zim пользуется ?
<irc-neo> допустим, убунту 10.04 не пойдет?
<vdrandom> go8765_P, какой?
<vdrandom> меня хайлайтить бесполезно, пиши в пм еслишто :)
<go8765_P> vdrandom: при переименовании страницы - исчезли подстраницы  а при повторном переименовании этой же страницы вылетело сообщение об ошибке с просьбой отправить его в багрепорт. не сталкивался с таким?
<vdrandom> вроде сталкивался
<vdrandom> перезапуск спас
<vdrandom> но я им давно не пользовался
<vdrandom> месяца два уже :)
<go8765_P> а багрепорт слал?
<vdrandom> нет
<go8765_P> а можешь посмотреть  ошибку ?
<go8765_P> vdrandom: ?
<irc-neo> дистрибутив для старого компа какой?
<AndreX> irc-neo, ну если 10.4 то можеш попробовать xubuntu но не факт что будет норм лучше тогда уж 8.10 но она не поддерживаеться
<artus> да кто ж вам сказал что чсубунту легче гнома?
<vdrandom> go8765_P, не могу, во-первых, я в виндах, а во-вторых - на работе :)
<artus> irc-neo, с нетинстала ставиш минималку без иксов, потом ставиш иксы и opbenbox , и все будеть летать )
<go8765_P> и есть смысл обновлять питон?
<go8765_P> из ппа какогото...
<go8765_P> ктонить зимом пользуется ещё?
<go8765_P> vdrandom: перезапуск помог)
 * go8765_P не знает слать багрепорт или нет...
<go8765_P> ктонить пиджином пользуется?
<go8765_P> у меня во второй вкладке канала ирс поле для ввода стало почему-то меньше размера шрифта...
<pandemic> закинул я pidgin после релиза quti 03
<pandemic> *qutim 03
<pandemic> что-то тихо очень
<go8765_P> чё с зимомо то делать ?
<go8765_P> *зимом
<Maratich> irc-neo: из убунт попробуй Lubuntu и Runtu
<irc-neo> Maratich: а лучше ставить лубунту 11.04 или 10.04?
<Maratich> а если из особенностей убунт важно apt - попробуй alt school lite
<Maratich> можно и 11 04
<irc-neo> Maratich: щас пробую 11.04
<Henoxek> <irc-neo> дистрибутив для старого компа какой? --> дебиан же
<pandemic> Henoxek: почему не xubuntu?
<Maratich> оперативы не мало для xubuntu ?
<Henoxek> я ставил её на старый celeron 1700 mhz и оно тормозило
<irc-neo> Henoxek: кого ставил?
<artus> pandemic, потомучто крыс прожорливее гнома
<Henoxek> xfce
<irc-neo> а ну это да
<Henoxek> крыс прожорливее? тем не менее, выглядит он ужаснее)
<artus> Henoxek, прожорливее ) и уже давно )
<pandemic> ставил на 1ghz 256мб  Xubuntu - UI шустростью не отличалось-запуск был долгим, но человек фильмы смотрел, в инете сёрфил и проблем не чувстоввал, а gnome На нём еле жил
<Henoxek> по идее можно и убунту последнюю поставить, если с драйверами проблем нет. Просто снести свистелки и поставить легкое окружение
<irc-neo> щас вот попробую воткнуть лубунту 11.04
<artus> вобщем у меня на p 350 с 64мя памяти вполне комфортно крутился ff ) при условии что вкладок не больше 3х)
<irc-neo> там опенбокс с лхде
<irc-neo> он рулез вроде как
<Maratich> не знаю, на такой же конфиг ставил дебиан с гномом и xfce - у мну наоборот
<artus> а в чем сакральный смысл совать самые последние разжиревшие дистры на музейные експонаты?
<Henoxek> у меня xfce крутился на celeron 1700 и тормозило это все отвратно
<Maratich> чтоб у родителей можно было поиграть в обновившийся freeciv
<artus> я думаю там чей то слипнетцо)
<pandemic> извините, конечно celeron 1700 - очень даже норм проц. я бы нашёл применение, так что музейным экспонатом не спешите называть, я окружён атомами в своём доме, думаю они не мощнее, и всё ок крутится
<artus> Maratich, для freeciv уже надо обязательно бубунту 11? )))
<Maratich> не не не
<artus> pandemic, я про 600
<Maratich> дебиан 6 у родителей и гном под 10.04 у меня
<artus> pandemic, ты начальную конфигурацию помниш которая врозвучала в запросе? )
<Henoxek> pandemic, какие размеры кэшей в атомах?
<artus> нафига отдавтаь 200+ памяти под гномы/крысы если можно вкатить коробку которой надо 60m ?
<Maratich> да счас
<Henoxek> также, если не ошибаюсь, celeron 1700 это почти как пентиум 4, а значит hyper threading
<artus> нафига совать бубунту "с диска" если там половину надо будет выпиливать чтоб машинка со старта не слягла?
<Maratich> из 256 занято 130 мб - дебиан 6 и гном
<pandemic> artus: тогда понятно, нет-конфу не видел - только огрызками, думал это всё :)
<pandemic> Henoxek: у меня на медиацентре n330, и на нетбуке n470, Надо глянуть,даже не помню
<artus> Maratich, ты дебиан с бубунтой не путай) он не поднимает тонну всякого г автостартом )
<Henoxek> а тип памяти какой? ddr2?
<Maratich> наверное да 0
<Maratich> )
<Henoxek> у меня там ddr1
<pandemic> Henoxek: чёта я сомневаюсь в ddr2
<Maratich> под дебианом - pc133
<pandemic> Henoxek: fага
<artus> Maratich, да и то что ставитцо в дебиане ооочень отдаленно напоминает бубунту с ее тонной свистелок )
<Henoxek> "Expert install" в дебиане рулит
<artus> ога, теперь и в графике)
<artus> и самое прикольное что с нетинстала теперь можно как 386 так и 64 ставить )
<Henoxek> а есть проекты по реализации p2p-зеркал?
<pandemic> artus: Новый expert install в деюиане! Детский голос за кадром: Теперь и в графике!!! :)
<Henoxek> т.е. вместо того, чтобы выбирать быстрое зеркало, просто заходить в пиринговую сеть юзеров дистрибутива и скачивать пакет у них
<Henoxek> так скорость почти максимум получится
<artus> опа, хром уже 13й
<artus> Henoxek, я прикручивал через aria2 и оно у меня в несколько потоков тянуло )
<Maratich> этого, вопрос
<Henoxek> по http с зеркал?
<ufo_xx> в 11.04 есть rdesktop?
<artus> угу
<artus> Henoxek, на всю ширину канала )
<Henoxek> это в принципе работает, но нагружает зеркало
<Maratich> стоит 10.04 amd64. как поставить такую же убунту только 32bit ?
<Henoxek> а p2p распределит нагрузку
<Maratich> :) надоело много памяти дарить
<pandemic> Maratich: скачать и поставить?
<Maratich> вся проблема в настройках
<Henoxek> ну и можно будет например из локалки качать пакеты
<Henoxek> если есть сиды внутри неё
<Maratich> кроме etc чтото надо копировать?
<artus> Maratich, бекапиш конфиги и сетапиш 32)
<artus> Maratich, если никуда ничего не ложил то не
<Maratich> список пакетов через synaptic достаточно скопировать?
<Maratich> home отдельно )
<artus> Maratich, dpkg --get-selections > software_list
<artus> затем sudo apt-get update  && sudo dpkg --set-selections < software_list && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<ufo_xx> как запустить rdesktop
<ufo_xx> rdp 6/1
<Henoxek> есть другая штука, более прямая
<go8765_q> такой вопрос - вопрос про empaty на forum.ubuntu.ru задавать в разделе gui или общее? кто как думает?
<Henoxek> ufo_xx попробуй remmina
<Maratich> artus: спасибо большое
<artus> да незачто )
<artus> Maratich, sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<artus>  сделай на всякий случай) мож чего потом вспомнится)
<pandemic> ufo_xx: +1 pf remmina
<artus> соответственно подправь под себя
<ufo_xx> понял ,ставлю ,спасибо ребята
<Maratich> точно, я так и логи от bootchart сравнить смогу
<Maratich> до и после
<ufo_xx> remmina работает!!!!!!!!!!Спасибо пацаны!!!!!!!!!!!
<XuMuK> кто пойдёт в кс с нами?
<XuMuK> ку
<go8765_P> люди... подскажите - вопрос про пиджин и эмпати задавать в разделе гуи иил общие вопросы на форуме убунты?
<go8765_P> *или
<Maratich> не, кс пока ненене
<go8765_P> о_О ответьте пожалуйста
<Maratich> та задавай вопросуже :)
<Maratich> общие наверное
<go8765_P> Maratich: в гуи написано: Проблемы с настройкой графических приложений ? а в общем смотрю чтона похожие темы пишут...
<Maratich> а суть в чем в пиджине и емпати?
<go8765_P> Maratich: всмысле вопрос в чём?
<pandemic> Maratich: в том что их надо сменить на thunderbird и qutim03
<go8765_P> pandemic: ты лучше скажи почему у меня в кутиме из ростера не удаляется чянсерв?
<Maratich> aptitude purge pidgin empathy
<Maratich> aptitude install thunderbird qutim
<Maratich> ?
<Maratich> всем пока
<Henoxek> столько IM-клиентов понасоздавали, а трушного нет
<pandemic> go8765_P: какая версия кутима?
<go8765_P> 0.3
<go8765_P> нет
<go8765_P> 0.28
<pandemic> go8765_P: а что такое чянсерв?
<go8765_P> chanserv
<go8765_P> pandemic: бот который правила расказывает при подключению к каналу
<pandemic> go8765_P: да я понял
<pandemic> go8765_P: думаю вот как бы мне его добыть - чтобы понять почему не удаляется
<go8765_P> pandemic: зайди-выйди
<go8765_P> pandemic: заодно скажи почему темы иконок не меняются?
<go8765_P> точнее из 10 попыток пока только 1 раз сменились
<go8765_P> а теперь не могу их опять поменять
<pandemic> go8765_P: вышел-зашёл-chanserv  в ростере нету
<ufo_xx> всем пока
<go8765_P> pandemic: ну что я могу тебе сказать....
<pandemic> go8765_P: получаю сообщение от ChanServ в окно чата,серым шрифтом
<go8765_P> а у меня он в ростер добавляется как отдельный юзер
<go8765_P> щя попробую перезайти
<go8765_P> pandemic: почему закладки не сохраняются?
<go8765_P> чянсерв опять не появился и не удаляется?
<pandemic> go8765_P: ты так спрашиваешь, как будто я разработчик...
<go8765_P> pandemic: просто кое кто советы даёт сменить эмпати и пиджина на кутим..... о_О
<pandemic> go8765_P: qutim меня устраивает, о том что он не очень стабилен говорит его версия, а реализовано ещё не всё что проектируется, но от версии к версии прикручивают всё больше плюшек, по динамике развития, я не вижу клиентов лучше
<go8765_P> ну ты закладками пользуешься для irc каналов?
<pandemic> go8765_P: после того как я захожу на канал - он остаётся в конференциях
<pandemic> go8765_P: после перезапуска никуда не исчезает
<go8765_P> а у меня 2ой раз подряд исчезает
<pandemic> с какого ppa ты обновляешь кутим?
<_TomFarr_> как у файрфоксе кеш страниц всех стереть?
<go8765_P> pandemic: ещё и ко всему прочему на 20ой минуте работы упал... просто чудесная программа...
<go8765_P> pandemic: из  ppa:qutim/qutim 
 * go8765_P забывает название qutim
<pandemic> go8765_P: я не воспринимаю лично критику в адрес кутима-он ещё далёк от идеала, а ты, я вижу, по этому поводу очень сильно волнуешься..
<pandemic> go8765_P: может ты разработчик пидгина? :)
<go8765_P> pandemic: ну просто когда ты советуешь.... ты хоть придупреждай что это недопиленное, падающее, нестабильное приложение, которое тебе нравится....
<pandemic> go8765_P: ок, минутку
<go8765_P> а то я слез со своих недопиленных приложение ради того чтобы посмотреть на ещё более недопиленное :)
<pandemic> друзья, я всем советую qutim03 - Это недопиленное, падающее, нестабильное приложение у пользователя с ником go8765_P  которое мне лично нравится :)
<go8765_P> потенциально он возможно и прекрасен... но пока его стабильная версия больше похожа на альфу...
<pandemic> _TomFarr_: правка-настройки-дополнительно-сеть-там кнопочка
<go8765_P> приходится возвращаться в самое начало.... кто как думает? стоит создавать новую тему про пиджин на форуме или продолжить писать на 42ой странице существующей?
<go8765_P> pandemic: что скажешь?)
<pandemic> go8765_P: по поводу пидгина? ну зачем дублировать темы, пиши на 42й странице
<go8765_P> pandemic: а то что там последнее сообщение за 2010 год ? это ничё?
<pandemic> go8765_P: просто pidgin-очень стабильное приложение-там не возникали проблемы с 2010 года :)
<pandemic> go8765_P: впрочем как и развитие
<alexzulu> после глючного эмпати стабильнее не бывает.:)
<pandemic> друзья, нет пределов стабильности, очень советую вам finch :)
<alexzulu> pandemic, опять консоль чтоли?
<go8765_P> alexzulu: а что глючного в эмпати?
<pandemic> alexzulu: дык.... стабильно то как :D
<alexzulu> go8765_P, я им ни в одной сети коннекта 2 года так и не видел.:)
<pandemic> alexzulu: в этом заключается его стабильность-2 года ведь :)
<alexzulu> pandemic, ага давай ещё 8088 процессоры вернём.
<go8765_P> alexzulu: всмысле?
<go8765_P> не коннектится к сетям?
<alexzulu> они стабильны и тактовая 15 мгц.
<alexzulu> go8765_P, ага.
<pandemic> alexzulu: да нет конечно-финч ужасен, просто развитие и эксперименты следуют к ошибкам, которые мы, благодарное и дружелюбное сообщество исправляем
<go8765_P> alexzulu: у меня норм....
<pandemic> alexzulu: 8088 процессоры - не лучший пример-вот я считаю,к примеру, металлический шарик-стабилен, но с ним мало развлечений вообще
<alexzulu> pandemic, меня часто убивает тут бахвальство народа тем что они в консоли сидят. нафига тогда гном, юнити, ликсде и тот же кде нужен?
<pandemic> alexzulu: я с тобой полностью согласен, насчёт финча-это была скорее ирония на тему стабильности тупиковых приложений
<alexzulu> я сам иногда centerim юзаю надревней машинке.:)
<pandemic> alexzulu: ну, это дело такое-если ресурсов нету, то тут особо не развернёшься
<Escsun> Привет всем
<pandemic> Escsun: привет
<alexzulu> шалом.
<xoma> k3b не хочет писать загрузочный диск т_Т
<xoma> что делать?
<xoma> честно пишет все 4 гига, но комп с этого богатства не грузится
<pandemic> xoma: заюзать brasero?
<pandemic> xoma: Образ точно правильный?
<xoma> опа. оно консольное? в прошлый раз сделал то что надо с помощью growisofs вроде. но команду с нужными опциями протерял((
<xoma> k3b образ пишет, но диск не делает загрузочным.
<pandemic> xoma: нет-стандартный писака в гноме-или у тебя кде?
<xoma> у меня rlt)
<pandemic> xoma: я когда то даже неро ставил-нормальное такое неро
<xoma> кде
<xoma> неро нихачу. с винды ушёл чтоб с кряками да кейгенами не мучится
<Escsun> xoma, да там даже не кряк))
<pandemic> с growisofs я тока диска для xbox писал-и то нашёл gui
<Escsun> xoma, какую то билебурду в конфиге прописал и пахало ))))))
<[Raiden]> k3b хооршо пишет. Я ей пишу. Если угодно, даже вин7 отправлял на болвань в ней.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ку
<xoma> думал, может тут знает ктонить что и с какими опциями в терминале прописать, чтоб оно образ на диск записало и сделало его загрузочным
<pandemic> xoma: извини, мне кде-религия не позволяет
<xoma> консоль-то взде одинаковая...
<[Raiden]> xoma: в гугле примеры есть. и запись через создание имиджа на фс и через пайп прямиком на болванку.
<[Raiden]> сам найдень
<[Raiden]> шь
<pandemic> xoma: ну это я в том смысде что k3b не юзал, а brasero проблем не создаёт
<[Raiden]> я считаю что в брасеро лучше не писать. Из личного опыта... Были запоры болванок.
<xoma> ссыль мб? я вот уже 2 часа ищу и не нашёл ничего путнего.. где-то папку надо указывать какую-то, где-то тупо не то что нужно.. а вот команду, где надо только имя файла подставить(в прошлый раз надобность была-именно такое нашёл)-не могу нарыть
<[Raiden]> xoma: пишешь на двд или сд?
<xoma> двд
<Escsun> [Raiden], ыы я в брасеро 3 из 3 запорол )
<Escsun> потом выкинул )
<xoma> а у меня рв. или рв тоже запарывает?)
<[Raiden]> xoma: http://www.gentoo.ru/node/10798
<[Raiden]> Escsun: угу )
<[Raiden]> так что из графических крайней советую к3б
<[Raiden]> эм, опечатки
<xoma> райден, видел, пробовал.. разве что в генту не перегружался чтоп маны почитать...
<pandemic> оххх, даже и не знаю, много дисков писал с brasero, один раз только глюкануло-записал диск-загрузился с него-а у всего текста какие то траблы с кодировкой
<vdrandom> k3b няшный
<[Raiden]> xoma: это ещё стоит глянуть, наверное. На русском тоже можно найти , но мне лень
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330060
<xoma> няшный... но загрузочный двд не хочет делать((
<[Raiden]> Не хочет или ты не так делаешь? :)
<alexzulu> vdrandom, так он же на Qt!!!
<vdrandom> alexzulu, более того, от кделиб зависит!
<[Raiden]> alexzulu: это что-то кардинально меняет?
<alexzulu> о, ужасть!!!
<User623[web]> всем привет народ, я новичок, помогите разобраться, поставил себе апач вообщем прописал в конфиге обработку php, написал простейший скрипт для отправки почты, скрипт выполняется, но почту он оправлять не хочет пишет в логах следующее:Jun 
<User623[web]> симлинк пробывал делать на папку postfix /usr/share/postfix в etc/posfix, не помогло
<xoma> все в один голос говорят что надо этим к3б писать просто и не запариваясь. он сам сделает загрузочным диск. а он писать-то пишет а вот "галочку" что он загрузочный не ставит. в итоге на старте компа чёрный экран и мигающий курсор
<alexzulu> хы... а что пишете?
<xoma> короче мне нужна консольная команда чтоб образ iso записать на двд болванку и сделать её загрузочной
<xoma> винду пишу. очень надо. прошлую убил. в ней у меня проги, которым однозначно нет альтернативы в линупсе.. а проги-то нужные
<alexzulu> вообще то если исо загрузочный сам по себе то и диск будет загрузочный хоть его иголкой выцарапывай.
<xoma> вот k3b умеет выцарапывать т_Т. когда прошлую ставил-такая же фигня была. потом взял команду с какого-то форума и ей всё сделал. а команду протерял
<User623[web]> народ, помогите, плиз, есть хотя бы у кого-нить задумки с чего начать ковырять?)
<shenmue> у меня
<alexzulu> User623[web], надо ковырять с нормального объяснения прблемы. апач, пых и постфикс как то не вяжется.
<shenmue> кстати всем ня
<User623[web]> <shenmue> подскажите пожалуйста)) я весь во внимании
<shenmue> выше за меня написали
<User623[web]>  <alexzulu> так я не знаю почему сам, просто он в логах это пишет .. ((
<xoma> " пишет в логах следующее:Jun" и всё?
<alexzulu> что пишет? телепатов нет.
<User623[web]> я поставил второй апач, написал простейший файл html с формами, где заполняются все данный и отсылаются на почту при помощи обработчика php (файла где прописан скрипт на отправку всех полей на почту) но он ничего не отправляет а в логах поч
<xoma> у кого-то недописываются сообщения....
<User623[web]> :Jun  9 19:10:24 nikolas-laptop postfix/sendmail[8368]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<xoma> проверь-есть ли в /etc/postfix/ файл main.cf
<[Raiden]> нету конечн
<xoma> так надо запилить)
<[Raiden]> User623[web]: симлинк свой убери из шаре, переставь постфикс. ПОтом гугли или сходи на postfix.ru )
<User623[web]> в том, который был изначально, его там нет, но я сдклал симлинк на папку /usr/share/postfix где он есть, но это не помогло увы .. ((
<User623[web]> сделал*
<[Raiden]> я могу тольк оповториться.
<xoma> ему именно main.cf надо. и там, где он хочет видеть этот main.cf. либо сделать так, чтобы он хотел этот main.cf там где тебе надо. а обманывать симлинком-нехорошо))
<vdrandom> симлинки - это обман!
<[Raiden]> да блин, что за тролинг. Симлинки это абсолютно нормально
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> я не говорил, что это ненормально
<xoma> нормально. но в данном случае неприменимо.
<vdrandom> симлинки клёвые :)
<[Raiden]> конфиг поствикса если не ошибаюсь геренится при установке, т.е. при установке идет череда запросов
<[Raiden]> после чег опоявляются конфиги
<[Raiden]> может я ошибаюсь, но если нет, то мой совет не изменился
<User623[web]> <[Raiden]> спасибо, это конечно можно и даже нужно но мне бы до конца рабочего дня все это сделать)) <xoma>, не подскажите где прописать путь можно для обращения к нужной папке?
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ну как хотите.
<User623[web]> <[Raiden]> если сейчас сделать не получиться, я в любом случае полезу туда ковырять, все равно спасибо за совет)
<[Raiden]> main.cf который в шаре ты создавал?
<[Raiden]> если нет, то тебе возможно придется настраивать постфикс.
<User623[web]> <[Raiden]> да
<xoma> User623[web] если уж решил симлинки юзать-то и юзай на файлы а не на папку, в которой они находятся.
<[Raiden]> а симлнк ты точно туда сделал )
<User623[web]> <[Raiden]> я чувствую скорее всего что придется) мне бы знать просто какой файл отвечает за выполнение чтобы там путь поправить ..
<User623[web]> <xoma> кстати .. спасибо за идею)))) .. сейчас попробую ))
<[Raiden]> на папки тоже можно.
<[Raiden]> если файлы не находятся, значит симлинк не туда, либо нет прав на листинг папки
<xoma> права надо выставить значит. ибо человек уверен что туда симлинк.
<[Raiden]> я просто не сразу понял зачем файл из шаре нужен. Не было сказано что ты сам создал.
<User623[web]>  <xoma><[Raiden]> симлинк туда точно, права сейчас гляну, что то не обратил внимание, тоже спасибо за подсказку кстати ..
<[Raiden]> в таком случае возня с этим может и быстрей , чем реконфигураци постфикса по нормальному )
<User623[web]> <[Raiden]> я ей в любом случае потом буду заниматься нормально, просто сейчас нужен результат)
<xoma> хм.. а регистр путей соблюдал?
<[Raiden]> если нужен быстырй запуск постфикса, я всетаки рекомендую его переставить, убрав свой симлинк )
<[Raiden]> я сколько раз не ставил - всега стартовал по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> если у вас убунта конечно
<[Raiden]> или сделай sudp dpkg-reconfigre postfix - только сначала убери свой симлинк, и верни в /etc папку которую он заменяет
<[Raiden]> *sudo
<[Raiden]> *dpkg-reconfigure
<User623[web]> <xoma> да соблюдал, с правами тоже все порядке, да убунта)) сейчас
<User623[web]> <[Raiden]> сейчас
<User623[web]> )
<xoma> оп) решился косяк с записью загрузочного двд. пойду ставить
<User623[web]> <xoma>Jun  9 19:49:02 nikolas-laptop postfix/postdrop[9311]: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<User623[web]> tn gjckt cbvkvyrf jy vyt dslfk)
<User623[web]> это после симлинка на фаил*)
<xoma> публичный пикап... ммм...
<User623[web]> <[Raiden]> спасибо большое за команды, записал, по дороге сейчас попробую, мне скоро бежать надо будет)
<[Raiden]> )
<xoma> имхо уже бы переставил всё по дефолту)) почему именно в шаре надо постфикс держать?)
<total__> добрый вечер всем, посмотрите кто-нибудь плиз правильно ли здесь я описал зону (локальный сервер оторванный от инета): http://paste.pro/1838850 и http://paste.pro/1838853 очень надо
<[Raiden]> User623[web]: посмотри там 2 картинки, такая фигня должна была происходить при установке
<[Raiden]> http://blog.laptev.info/2009/ubuntu-mail-server-1.html
<User623[web]> <xoma>просто я когда ставил не задумывался как то об этом, необходимости в этом совершенно нет, поэтому в любом случае даже если получиться, просто пока все работать будет), а так переустанавливать нормально буду)
<xoma> а мне вот интересно, почему постфикс поставленный в одну директорию ищет свои конфиги в другой..
<skai> alexzulu:
<skai> artus:
<skai> то есть так
<skai> artus: просниииись
<User623[web]> <xoma> здесь убунта ставилась по дефолту, не знаю почему такие пути были прописаны)
<User623[web]> <[Raiden]>спасибо, еще раз)
<skai> artus: сюда очнись
<artus> O_o
<skai> artus: chatlog Zalexi
<skai> artus: он хоть раз хоть чтото полезное сказал?
<User623[web]> ладно, всем спасибо, я побежал, всем еще раз спасибо, буду чудить дальше, надеюсь что все получиться;)))
<[Raiden]> бб
<artus> skai, летаеть туды-сюды )
<total__> посмотрите пожалуйста кто-нибудь http://paste.pro/1838850 и http://paste.pro/1840924 , вроде правильно все описал не работает
<artus> skai, в принципе пока инет не починит пусть отдыхает)
<skai> @kban --user Zalexi
<[Raiden]> я правда ставил постфикс не совсем для почты, точнее для локальной, что бы всякие logcheck слали стату.
<skai> задрал он флудить полетами
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе не надо было делать ничего , кроме пары ответов при установке
<total__> ау помогите мне плиз!!! :(
<skai> total__: а для Ъ?
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> предисловия только время отнимают
<alexzulu> skai, ?
<skai> alexzulu: cспи.я промахнулся по артусу
<total__> не могу dns bind настроить на локальном серваке, к инету не подключен
<xoma> <total__> тут похоже никто не шарит((
<total__> хех
<total__> жалко, побегу на форум
<go8765432> ктонить пользуется хромиумом? у меня похоже что после обновления осталось только место для 2ух значков дополнений, а остальные появляются в выпадающем меню.... это можно как-то исправить?
<Nor8> )))
<skai> go8765432: выключи те, что в меню все.потом включи.
<skai> go8765432: бывает сбойчик
<Henoxek> total__
<Henoxek> в чем именно проблема то?
<go8765432> skai, спс. помогло0
<total__> не заходит по адресам прописанным в них, хотя если по одному все нормально, и вообще у меня там правильно прописано
<Henoxek> эх, придется тебе конфиг копипастить куда-нибудь на dpaste
<total__>  http://paste.pro/1838850 и http://paste.pro/1840924 первый это ru. а второй ru._rev
<total__> Henoxek: какой диагноз
<[Raiden]> а dig чего говорит или nslookup?
<Henoxek> да, что утилиты то говорят?
<[Raiden]> и вроде обратная зона ещё нужна
<Henoxek> в .rev
<[Raiden]> служба рестартилась после правки конфига?
<[Raiden]> )
<Henoxek> только называть ru._rev не совсем корректно, потому что in-addr.arpa это совсем другое и не имеет отношения к .
<total__> видят только тогда, когда прописано по одному
<Henoxek> аа
<Henoxek> надо наверное cname
<Henoxek> т.е. один какой-то хост сделать
<Henoxek> и cname для него
<total__> эт как?
<Henoxek> ну cname это псевдоним (алиас)
<total__> я про cname
<Henoxek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNAME_record
<Henoxek> еще, PTR-запрос по 1.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. что выдает?
<total__> как его сделать?
<Henoxek> там же пример
<Henoxek> просто делается одна запись A, а остальные просто CNAME указывающие на неё
<total__> нет, я про PTR-запрос
<Henoxek> а прямой-то работает как надо?
<total__> у меня через dhcp сделано, но напрямую к компу
<go8765432> rкто-то пользовался http://ubuntuforums.org/ ? как там удалять/закрывать тему?
<Henoxek> total__ попробуй просто перечислить несколько доменов в столбец, не уверен что правильно но может сработает
<Henoxek> т.е. 1.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. IN PTR domain1.com
<Henoxek> domain2.com
<total__> счас попробую, спс
<Henoxek> еще надо смотреть лог bind'а, возможно там написано в чем ошибка
<Henoxek> в убунте он скорее всего пишет в /var/log/daemon.log
<Henoxek> судя по тому, что при двух ptr-записях не резолвится ни одна, файл зоны просто не подгружается из-за ошибки
<total__> да там кстать ошибка вылазит, но почему, ругается что они на один ip-адрес записаны видимо
<Henoxek> а если в одной записи в двух строках записать результаты?
<[Raiden]> если проблема в 1 адресе...
<Henoxek> там вполне четкое объяснение ошибки должно быть
<[Raiden]> А записи ещё есть
<[Raiden]> от слова альяс
<[Raiden]> по идее
<Henoxek> A? это же запись узла
<[Raiden]> я не варю в общем. давно не пользовался.
<[Raiden]> так, мысли вслух
<XuMuK> go8765432, внизу, справа вроде
<total__> почему-то при выполнении команды sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 ,в ubuntu11.04 не чего не меняется,
<Henoxek> up добавь в конец)
<total__> спс
<Henoxek> или через ip link как-то можно сделать up
<Henoxek> или ifconfig eth0 up
<denis_benzin> привет всем, у меня проблема жуть как тормозит gta vc из под wine на старой системе 10.10 работала отлично а щас так тормозит и не на весь экран полоска меня остаёться. wine  тот же и ещё 1,2 пробовал тоже самое как исправить и в чём может быть проблема
<Henoxek> а какие драйвера на видео? не nouveau случаем?
<[Raiden]> а когда-нибудь до этого под вайном оно не лагало?
<go8765432> XuMuK, ну там я только нашёл связь с администрацией...
<[Raiden]> на этом железе
<XuMuK> да не, есть там точно... там не закрыть, а пометить как [SOLVED]
<denis_benzin> драйвер nvidia рекомендуемый, на них всегда стояло, но контра нормал работает сакред люновский тоже а гта тормозит
<denis_benzin> раньше не лагало, даже не вылетало
<Henoxek> рекомендуемый? лол так это наверное nouveau, ибо опенсурс
<denis_benzin> предлагаешь другой поставить?
<Henoxek> ну как вариант
<Henoxek> только если он не подойдет, иксы могут не стартануть
<denis_benzin> ща попробую канешн
<[Raiden]> не, эта штука рекомундует закрытые, хабыл как зовется
<Henoxek> nvidia-driver
<Henoxek> *s
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать поменять дрова на капельку поновей. Может даст чего
<[Raiden]> !x-swat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='x-swat'
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<denis_benzin> просто непохоже что бы дело было в дровах, раньше на них же всё работало
<[Raiden]> или поменять ос. В винде можно играть в гта не отвлекаясь на ерунду
<[Raiden]> :)
<denis_benzin> я думал винда у вас тут матерное слово :-D
<Henoxek> скайп матерное)
<[Raiden]> Ну, есть очевидные вещи. Линукс как игровая платформа не очень.
<Henoxek> смотря для каких игр
<Henoxek> браузерки тянет хорошо
<Henoxek> алсо всякие там казуалки
<[Raiden]> )
<denis_benzin> так я на перезагруз
<Henoxek> хотя браузерки тоже не все.. itmanager 3 у меня не идет почему то
<[Raiden]> В общем линукс не нужен, с чем я вас и поздравляю.
<total__> Henoxek,  http://paste.pro/1841163 вот ошибка здесь, что с этим делать?
<Henoxek> /etc/bind/ru._rev:8: using RFC1035 TTL semantics --> $TTL задать надо в файле
<go8765432> XuMuK, ты имеешь в виду добавить тег solved ?
<Henoxek> но не принципиально, потому что загрузилось: zone 0.168.192.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2011041320
<go8765432> внизу
<total__> тогда как ошибкку исправить
<go8765432> XuMuK, всё
<go8765432> нашёл
<go8765432> спс
<Henoxek> dns_rdata_fromtext: /etc/bind/ru.:2: near '.ru.': empty label --> здесь точку слева убрать
<Henoxek> скорее всего PTR'ы не работают потому что сервер не может найти запись для SOA
<denis_benzin> нет система была явно против этих дров
<total__>  SOA ? что это
<Henoxek> алсо я так и не увидел тут записи для узла ru. , надо добавить её с IP-адресом dns-сервера
<denis_benzin> :-Dтаких мультиков щас насмотрелся
<Henoxek> o.O total__ надо читать мануалы по днс)
<Henoxek> soa содержит информацию о версии зоны и ответственном лице + сервере
<total__> читал, все по нему делал, но видимо для ученика 9 класса, эт слишком
<total__> как её добавить
<denis_benzin> могут быть глюки из за того что она стоит не на диске с?
<Henoxek> еще делать зону .ru в локалке - плохо, потому что если потом инет делать, надо будет все переделывать. Алсо, если уж так хочется сделать свою dns-инфраструктуру (не используя внешней), надо еще зону "."
<total__> я инет на ней делать не буду, он так для учебы
<total__> просто хотелось поднять на одной машине свой dns
<Henoxek> @       IN      SOA     .ru. user.host180.ru. ( - здесь сказано что данные этой зоны хранятся на узле .ru. (что неправильно, надо хотя бы ru.), а также email ответственного лица: user@host180.ru
<Henoxek> если делать по хорошему совсем свой днс, надо корневой сервер как минимум один
<HACTEHbKA> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> HACTEHbKA! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<total__> почему?
<Henoxek> потому что если юзер наберет какой-то другой домен, скорее всего вместо nxdomain он получит что-то в духе "dns request timeout"
<Henoxek> а корневой сервер по сути просмотрит свою локальную базу данных и точно ответит, что такого домена нет
<total__> спс
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Всем привет
<total__> пойду исправлять
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Товарищи Убунтологи =) Помогите маленькой беззащитной девушке =)
<HACTEHbKA[web]> 0:-)
<Henoxek> сначала пруфы :)
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Ну вот вам всё через алкоголь =)
<AcademIQ> Всем привет!
<go8765432> HACTEHbKA[web], !ask
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Столько много народу и никто не хочет помочь... Пне всего-то нужно узнать, как в автозагрузку поместить кое какой скрипт.. Я с линуксом недавно совсем. Босса оштрафовали за нелицензию винды, вот мне теперь приходится изучать линукс...
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Мне*
<go8765432> !ask HACTEHbKA[web],
<go8765432> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
 * go8765432 как это пишется...)
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Ну вот я спросила =)
<go8765432> в автозагрузку чего?
<go8765432> гном, опенбокс?
<Henoxek> или системы?
<go8765432> кде, иксфэйс
<vdrandom> во-первых, что скрипт делает?
<go8765432> флюксбокс, е16,
<vdrandom> во-вторых, таки да, стандартная убунта?
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Ну вот сервер перезагружаю, и чтобы мой скрипт автоматом загружался. Ну как в винде ярлык в "Автозагрузка" положил - программа сама запустилась, вот я так же хочу, чтобы на линуксе было
<HACTEHbKA[web]> убунту сервер 10.10
<Henoxek> а какой командой сервер перезагружается?
<vdrandom> go8765432, ты ей ещё посоветуй дрова на реалтек поставить :)
<Henoxek> оно не требует граф. окружения?
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Неа
<go8765432> vdrandom, не пали меня)_
<Henoxek> если не требует, можно написать скрипт в /etc/init.d
<vdrandom> а rc.local не?
<Henoxek> ну или туда
<vdrandom> хотя, конечно, всё от скрипта зависит
<Henoxek> надо я так полагаю депенденс сделать от запуска сервера
<vdrandom> штатные телепаты в отпуске :)
<Henoxek> а что за скрипт-то кстати такой? fastcgi?
<Ilang> q all
<progerins> Существует автоматическая переключалка с рус на англ и на оборот?
<go8765432> HACTEHbKA[web], вот для кед http://engraver.wordpress.com/2008/05/05/%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D0%B2-ubuntu-linux/
<artus> нет, это миф
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Скрипт запуска сервера CS 1.6 0:-)
<artus> go8765432, причем тут кеды?
<vdrandom> progerins, gxneur?
<Henoxek> на сервере есть кеды? :D
<Henoxek> разве что на терминальном если
<total__>  Henoxek, сново к тебе http://paste.pro/1841256
<go8765432> artus, ну /etc/rc.local везде какбы...
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Ну так что, товарисчи хДД
<go8765432> artus, а там он упоминается...
<Henoxek>  zone ru/IN: NS 'ru' has no address records (A or AAAA)
<Henoxek> чего и требовалось доказать
<go8765432> HACTEHbKA[web], попробуй сдесь посмотреть  http://engraver.wordpress.com/2008/05/05/%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D0%B2-ubuntu-linux/
<artus> Henoxek, скорее всего тебя сейчас будем растраливать)
<Henoxek> ты не прописал ip-адрес сервера указанного в SOA
<total__> т.е как я понимаю он не может поднять зону ru
<Henoxek> artus, ?
<artus> ой , не тебя , а настеньку)
<Henoxek> кстати, войсы снимаются по таймеру? )
<Henoxek> или по /jump ?
<total__>   0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. IN      NS      ru.   - это в обратной зоне
<Henoxek> total__ добавь туда ru. IN A ip-твоего-днс-сервера
<go8765432> HACTEHbKA[web], вот для убунты (я правда серверную никогда не видел) http://guruadmin.ru/page/kak-dobavit-programmu-v-avtozagruzku-v-ubuntu
<total__>  ru. IN A ip-твоего-днс-сервера  -  для прямой ?
<Henoxek> он не знает кто такой ru.
<Henoxek> ну а где еще, в обратных A не пишутся же)
<[Raiden]> HACTEHbKA[web]: /etc/rc.local
<total__> спс
<HACTEHbKA[web]> <go8765432> я знаю, как это сделать из-под гнома. У меня нет иксов на сервереъ
<go8765432> HACTEHbKA[web], ну тогда попробуй в /etc/rc.local
<go8765432> 3ий раз http://goo.gl/m9vnJ
<total__> Henoxek: спасибо тебе большое, все заработало
<[Raiden]> можно конечно почитать как в sysV и\или апстарт сервисы пускаются....
<[Raiden]> но не обязательно
<Henoxek> вот только непонятно, зачем "маленькой беззащитной девушке", только переходящей с windows на linux, вдруг понадобилось поднимать веб-сервер и запускать скрипт )
<artus> а можно сразу пристрелить троля и не будет лишних вопросов)
<[Raiden]> Это наверное бородатый адмим, в свитере и джинсах
<[Raiden]> н*
<artus> энто все тот же троль "настя"
<[Raiden]> а..
<Henoxek> незнавал таких троллей)
<[Raiden]> В общем , если кто-то не просто спрашивает, а намекает на пол - требуйте фоток или баньте.
<[Raiden]> )
<Henoxek> фоток обязательно с сигнами #ubuntu-ru
<go8765432> а типа фотки трудно достать...
<Henoxek> go8765432 сигн подделать не каждому легко)
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<total__> всем досвиданье
<go8765432> я могу представить памелой андерсон и предоставить даже фотку)
<Henoxek> попробуй ей пририсовать записочку с нарисованным от руки #ubuntu-ru, так чтобы не было заметно что это фотошоп (или гимп)
<go8765432> или простой вконтакте/русской девушкой из глубинки
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Какие вы все злые =)
<artus> еще не злые )
<Henoxek> единственный осуществимый способ - взять вреале девушку и сфоткать её с сигном, а дальше юзать эту фотку)
<HACTEHbKA[web]> http://vkontakte.ru/id87228164 - вот я если кто сомневается
<artus> Henoxek, нафиг? итак совпаданий дофига ) для растрела достаточно)
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Кто там уже в друзья просится? =))
<Henoxek> friends with benefits
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA[web], самое главное, лет сколько, не написано...
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA[web], привет)
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA[web], у вас гном?
<shaint> привет! подскажите как посмотреть настройки сетевого адаптера?
<go8765432> [Raiden], такая фотка устроит? http://www.urod.ru/files/geek-bitch.jpg )
<artus> ifconfig
<XuMuK> а почему bitch то сразу?
<artus> @voice go8765432
<HACTEHbKA[web]> <XuMuK> у меня нет иксов. Я под консолью =)
<XuMuK> в испании например, 50% топлесс загорают
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA[web], ааа, на сервере)
<[Raiden]> go8765432: ))
<AlexMyxa> меня кто-нибудь видит
<go8765432> artus, оперативно) ты перейди по ссылке сайта вконтакте)
<artus> зачем ?
<go8765432> AlexMyxa, да
<AlexMyxa> значит я наконец-то зарегистрировался
<go8765432> artus, лалдн.. согласен-заслужил я
<go8765432> XuMuK, это россия и сдесь за это войс дают)
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA[web], в init.d скрипт сделать?
<progerins> vdrandom, непонятная программа!!! Как ею пользоваться
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Вы пишете в /etc/rc.local - я его нашла,  и что мне с ним дальше делать? =)
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Вот допустим у меня скрипт script.sh как его прописать?
<Henoxek> exec /path/to/script кажецо так
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA[web], Любимые игры:Counter Strike 1.6 это правда? о_О )
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Ну да ^_^
<XuMuK> о_О
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA[web], пойдёшь с нами? у нас там свой сервак есть и на вечер игра намечается))
<artus> девашка, подняла серв кс, на безиксовой машине, сваяла скрипт и не знает как прописать в рц.локал?
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Да серв кс поднять было несложно. На винде больше мучалась =)
<go8765432> всем украинцам посвящается http://paschenkomax.blogspot.com/2010/09/ubunturu.html#more )
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA[web], ааа, так ты сервак для кс чтоль делала?))
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Да не =)) Это просто наглое использование казённых ресурсов =))
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Это получается мне нужно сознать скрипт с путём к моему скрипту и положить его в /etc/rc.local?
<artus> HACTEHbKA[web], а прочесть что там написано не ?
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Где написано?
<artus> cat /etc/rc.local
<XuMuK> Local multi-user startup script.
<XuMuK> помимо всего прочего)
<Henoxek> Да не =)) Это просто наглое использование казённых ресурсов =)) --> порутанный сервер?
<HACTEHbKA[web]> <+Henoxek> ну да =) Это плохо?
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Я гдето читала, что под рутом очень плохо
<Karantin1> а где читала?
<Henoxek> не, под рутом наоборот хорошо, дышится легче
 * go8765432 уже верит что это троль
<HACTEHbKA[web]> на форуме на ubuntu.ru
<HACTEHbKA[web]> go8765432 - дело твоё верить или нет. Мне както до лампочки
<go8765432> HACTEHbKA[web], вот на форуме ubuntu.ru и прочитай как и что делать со своим скриптом
<HACTEHbKA[web]> А. Ну всё. Поняла. Мне просто нужно прописать путь к скрипту
<Henoxek> http://ss64.com/bash/exec.html
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Капец. Мне уже переехать предлагают один из этого канала
<go8765432> я б ответил, но меня забанят
<go8765432> вот кстати вечная тема http://jeder.ru/?p=63
<go8765432> вчёратолько вспоминали
<go8765432> убунту и деньги
<Henoxek> Деньги. Линукс. Сервера.
<go8765432> Деньги.Линукс.Сервера.А где деньги?
<go8765432> )
 * go8765432 пора уходить
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Поставил coolreader, а он, видимо, не прописал путь в переменные окружения и я теперь его найти не могу, как найти?
<HACTEHbKA[web]> <+Henoxek> вот смотри, прописала я путь к скрипту в /etc/rc.local а он не запустился при перезагрузке...
<Henoxek> find /usr -iname 'coolreader' наверное так
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Примерно так я сделал, но что-то нету.
<Henoxek> у скрипта должен стоять +x, т.е. право на выполнение
<Henoxek> как у rc.local, так и у запускаемого
<HACTEHbKA[web]> А
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Сейчас проверю
<XuMuK> демотиватор прикольный)
<XuMuK> Ivan_The_Terribl, sudo where coolreader покажет исполняемый бинарник
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Мерси вам.
<HACTEHbKA[web]> <+Henoxek> поставила всем +х и всё равно..
<RfAFdlS> комрады, до завтрышнего вечара нужен wifi повторитель или модем с оной функцией. Есть чё? Пишите в личку. г. Москва.
<Henoxek> HACTEHbKA[web] какой строкой скрипт запускается?
<Henoxek> в rc.local
<HACTEHbKA[web]> не запускается
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Скрипт, который я в /etc/rc.local ирописала
<Sergey_IT> HACTEHbKA[web], какой?
<Sergey_IT> телепатов нет
<Henoxek> =\ нужна строка, в которой прописывается запуск скрипта
<HACTEHbKA[web]> start.sh в котором у перя прописан запуск сервера cs
<Henoxek> а почему бы не запустить сервер cs сразу из rc.local?
<Henoxek> там что, много строк?
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Ну вот у меня в start.sh следующее #/bin/bash/ export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/public:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH ./hlds_run -noipx -nojoy -game cstrike +maxplayers 24 +ip 31.31.199.185 +port 27015 +sv_lan 0 +exec server.cfg +map de_dust2_2x2 -pingboost 2
<[Raiden]> /bin/bash/ ?
<[Raiden]> #!/bin/bash может быть?
<[Raiden]> прописывать надо указывая путь, в конце rc.local , exit 0
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Ну да #!/bin/bash
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Я так сюда и написала
<KungFux> Raiden, ты железный человек :)
<[Raiden]> ./hlds_run  - ещё ошибка. Во первый точка означает текущий каталог, во вторых фиг знает какой он там в во время выполнения rc.local
<[Raiden]> надо перед этим перейти куда надо
<[Raiden]> ну или полный путь указывать
<[Raiden]> KungFux: Я был в урбане, только вылез ) Если бы висел на чане всё время...
<XuMuK> [Raiden], в ут?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<XuMuK> #/home/xumuk>pacman -S urbanterror                                        20:18
<XuMuK> resolving dependencies...
<XuMuK> гг)
<XuMuK> я ща тоже поставлю)
<[Raiden]> всё прыгаем по дистрам
<XuMuK> йо маёо
<XuMuK> почти гиг
<[Raiden]> я тут с неделю повисел на чане федоры. Очень много разницы.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], да не, как поставил, так и стоит с тех пор)
<Maratich> эх, ухожу надолго.
<Maratich> в X-COM Enemy unknown
<[Raiden]> Я нефига не специалист по федоре , им невозможно быт ьсидя в убунте. Как и наоборот
<Maratich> http://ufopaedia.org/index.php?title=UFO_Extender_(%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81.) вот такую цацку нашел, буду пробовать
<XuMuK> это да
<[Raiden]> хоть гворят линукс линукс. реально это не линуксы, а линуксы.
<[Raiden]> разные короче , не побоюсь слова ос.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как то криво выразил
<Maratich> марклары дают маркларам деревянный марклар вместо марклара и хотят чтоб марклары работали на маркларов
<XuMuK> ну мы тя поняли)
<[Raiden]> Maratich: как то так :)
<[Raiden]> откуда кстати фраза?
<Maratich> south park, про церковь и маленького ниггу
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Maratich> искренне и от всей души рекомендую пересмотреть
<Maratich> там христианскому крейсеру не хватало на какую то плазменную пушку и по христианскому ТВ собирали пожертвования на нее
<Maratich> с протон-протонной обратной связью чтоли...
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/dockbarx-044-gets-option-to-run-as.html
<KungFux> неплохой бар такой :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], urbanterror-4.1-10 у тебя?
<[Raiden]> ну да 4.1, только я с хомсайта архивом сливал
<[Raiden]> 700мб примерно
<Karantin1> а отчего у мя войс на убунту ру
<Henoxek> webchat.freenode.net
<Henoxek> из-за этого наверное
<Karantin1> я на него сегодня зайти не мог
<Karantin1> а не, в др место
<KungFux> Народ, а как бы мне в автозагрузку убунты засунуть команду, которая должна под рутом выполняться?
<[Raiden]> графическая или нет?
<KungFux> Можно ли это сделать через Система/Параметры/Запускаемые приложения?
<KungFux> Да
<[Raiden]> можно сделать, впринципе, например gksu /путь/имя , только оно будет запрос пароля делать.
<[Raiden]> Что бы этого избежать надо в /etc/sudoers сделат ьисключение, что бы не спрашивало.
<KungFux> Ок. Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> как ещё лично я не могу сказать
<go8765432> подскажите пожалуйста: можно как-то иксчат заставить автоматом подключаться к сетям ?
<go8765432> при запуске
<go8765432> и ещё: можно в дидбифе вкладки сделать сбоку, а не сверху?
<XuMuK> [Raiden], поставил я ут)
<go8765432> а чё мои вопросы игнорят что-ли?....
<[Raiden]> можно, но я не помню где там галка автоподключения, т.к. пользовател ьпрограммы Kvirc
<[Raiden]> где-то в окне-списке серверов
<XuMuK> а я вичата) на в иксчате 100 пудов можно настроить автоподключение
<XuMuK> но*
<Maratich>  конечно хчат можно так настроить
<Maratich> еще в мохнатом 2005г сторонние сборки хчата под XP пользовал
<go8765432> сори...я не увидел... у же вижу)
<go8765432> а про дидбиф?
<Maratich> тут не шарю
<[Raiden]> вроде табы вбок нельзя. Но на скольк оя знаю дедбиф модульный. Ты можешь написат ьсвой гуи к нему - если умеешь :)
<[Raiden]> хехе
<XuMuK> а вот про дедбиф хз
<Maratich> я лучше почитаю http://www.timezero.ru/cgi-bin/forum.pl?a=O&c=8394841&b=1 чем дедбифом заниматься
<go8765432> ну спс что ответили) а то я уже думал писпть себе ник - машенька)
<Maratich> особенно комменты)
<Maratich> ты Маша???
<go8765432> а есть вообше смысл регить свой ник на фриноде?
<go8765432> могу стать, но не охота как-то...
<Escsun> смысл есть)
 * go8765432 лучше останется самим собой
<go8765432> Escsun, у тебя зареген?
<Escsun> go8765432, конечно
<go8765432> а если с 2ух клиентов заходить ?
<go8765432> счразу
<go8765432> *сразу
<seed22_> друзья. Нужно установить рядом с убунтой win7. Разделы для этого есть. Как потом с загрузчиком быть? кто что подсказать сможет?
<delorian> всем привет
<go8765432> seed22_, многократно опсосанная тема.... я даже искать не хочу... это точно уже описано
<go8765432> Escsun, это ты подемонстрировать решил?
<escsun_> go8765432, не вылетел с инета
<seed22_>  go8765432 ну, это успешно решается, без последующей переустановки убунты?
<go8765432> а чё с маленькой быквы уже?
<Escsun> go8765432, я же сказал вылетел
<go8765432> или это твой клон?
<Escsun> go8765432, а ник остался на сервере
<Escsun> go8765432, на свой ник  не зайти пока он на сервере)
<delorian> seed22_: с лив сиди нужно будет обновить граб
<seed22_> чудно
<seed22_> *полез еще на форуме искать
<go8765432> Escsun, так а в чём же смысл регистрации?
<Escsun> go8765432, в том смысл что идет привязка к нику, и можно создавать каналы и админить их ...
<Escsun> go8765432, или на существующих каналах ..
<Escsun> go8765432, да и никто не будет использовать твой ник
<Escsun> go8765432, раньше на канале стоял флаг
<go8765432> флаг?
<Escsun> go8765432, что бы пользователи у которых ник незарегистрированный не могли тут писать
<delorian> о я помню
<go8765432> на англ. канале кстати вроде спам бот появился)
<Sergey_IT> он давно там
<go8765432> я сегодняпервый раз с ним только "познакомился" хотя заходил и раньше...
<XuMuK> seed22_, ставь винду и восстанавливай груб по мануалу с лайв сиди
<KungFux> я с грубом намучился, купил отдельный винт под винду и не мучаюсь :)
<Sergey_IT> KungFux, +100
<seed22_> XuMuK спасибо.
<seed22_> да ну, ребят, нет у меня сейчас возможности винты покупать
<Escsun> seed22_, что там его делать
<Escsun> seed22_, 1 команда ..
<seed22_> да я ж не спорю
<KungFux> Кто-нить кстати занимается серверами? Я вот думаю нормально потянет атлончик старый с 800 мб ОЗУ и 1700 мГ процом в качестве svn сервера, ну и веб баг трекером? Кол-во пользователей с десяток от силы.
<[Raiden]> груб не такой сложный как кажется. ест ьмного вариантов настройки, много опций и т.д.
<KungFux> В качестве оси ubuntu server 11.04
<[Raiden]> что бы восстанавливать его или грузить винду - много знать не надо
<artus> KungFux, с десяток К?
<[Raiden]> в смысле не обязательно вникать во все возможности
<KungFux> Десять пользователей для доступа к svn репозиториям. Так что не К :)
<artus> ну 10ть и роутер выдержит)
<KungFux> Здорово! :) Спасибо на добром слове.
<Sergey_IT> KungFux, сервером лучше LTS ставить
<KungFux> Приму к сведению, спасибо. То есть 10.04 родненькая)
<Sergey_IT> KungFux, или 12.04
<umren> фанаты unity есть?
<umren> :D
<[Raiden]> )
<yurau> нет
<umren> ого.. бастуем значит?
<yurau> классик без эфектов
<umren> а почему без эффектов?
<umren> стандартные эффекты можно оставить
<[Raiden]> каждый сам себе рамки ставит или видит какие-то возможности.
<yurau> глючат. я иногда vnc использую
<[Raiden]> я напрмер незнаю как без компиза юзать гном. метасити не далеко ужел от виндовс
<umren> метасити недалеко ушел от виндовс 3.11
<[Raiden]> хотя ещё можно заменять на опенбокс
<umren> а не от виндовс )
<go8765432_> ктонить подьзовался CherryTree  ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> go8765432_: да, ужасно.
<go8765432_> IchEsseDichAuf, почему?
<IchEsseDichAuf> сложно ответить, или это древовидность не для меня, или она плохо в нём организована, в общем я остановился на гедите + табуляции
<go8765432_> то есть zim  - это тоже ужасно?)
<IchEsseDichAuf> zim это круто
<go8765432_> а то я просто ищу альтернативу зиму
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765432_: basket
<go8765432_> разве у них такая большая разница?
<inkvizitor68sl> на кутях
<IchEsseDichAuf> можешь десктопную вики прикрутить
<IchEsseDichAuf> какой либо моинмоин
<go8765432_> inkvizitor68sl, и запускать его в хубунте?
<artus> UMPlayer кто щупал?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765432_: какая разница где запускать?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765432_: а чем зим то не нравится?
<go8765432_> inkvizitor68sl, он подло лаганул
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<go8765432_> я переименовал страницу и пропали подстраницы
<go8765432_> потом попробовал переименовать её на местои вылетела ошибка
<go8765432_> потм перезапустил зим и всё стало на свои места
<go8765432_> но осадок остался
<go8765432_> и на форуме человек сказал что у него такое часто было и он начал смотреть в сторону евернода
<go8765432_> и списывал эти лаги на дропбокс синхрогизацию, которая у него была и у меня тоже кстати
<go8765432_> inkvizitor68sl,  а Notecase ?
<inkvizitor68sl> не юзал
<[Raiden]> я пользую
<inkvizitor68sl> мне basket очень удобным был за глобальные хоткеи
<inkvizitor68sl> потом я юзал какую то вики на питоне
<[Raiden]> есть правда 1 косяк. Программа не развивается
<go8765432_> [Raiden], это да. а вцелом?
<[Raiden]> ну тексто можно напихать и поиск есть
<[Raiden]> то что мне надо было
<go8765432_> [Raiden],  а другие пробовал? черешню?
<[Raiden]> что за черешня
<go8765432_> CherryTree
<[Raiden]> не видел, потом мб гляну
<go8765432_> [Raiden], дык notekase платным походу стал
<go8765432_> http://www.virtual-sky.com/
<go8765432_> так что он ещё как развивается)
<[Raiden]> Хм, когда я смотрел , не помню уже линк, висела надпись что автор забил
<[Raiden]> из платных понравилаь MyNotesKeeper , только по двин.
<[Raiden]> поэтому и съехал с неё
<[Raiden]> надоел овайн пускать )
<umren> о чем речь ваще?
<[Raiden]> cherrytree понравилась
<vdrandom> zim же ну
<vdrandom> или vimwiki
<vdrandom> и ок :)
<[Raiden]> зим не понравился, слишком сложный для меня
<vdrandom> эээ
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> куда уж проще то?
<[Raiden]> спорить я не готов )
<umren> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zim
<vdrandom> а что там сложного-то?
<umren> какой ужас
<umren> и зачем это надо?
<umren> ))
<vdrandom> заметки хранить
<umren> evernote есть
<vdrandom> в виде клиента?
<vdrandom> или веб-сайта?
<umren> в виде чего угодно
<[Raiden]> онлайн я хранить не хочу.
<umren> на телефон тоже.
<[Raiden]> мне нравятся тип анотекейса
<umren> [Raiden]: paranoid android?
<umren> )
<[Raiden]> немного да. Но ещё не хочется пучить мозг если будет проблема с сетью
<[Raiden]> что бы прочитать пару строк
<umren> смысл заметок в том, что бы они всегда были под рукой
<umren> такие клиенты бестолковые, синхронизации между устройствами нету
<vdrandom> zim+dropbox
<vdrandom> и ок
<admin-skif-biz> Кстати, а можно синхронизировать заметки Томбой и Еволюшн?
<umren> ага, тока нативные клиенты всеравно круче. а на андроиде/айфоне там еще и уведомления есть
<vdrandom> ._.
<vdrandom> как же надоели эти ваши андроедофоны и ямобилы
<[Raiden]> томбой мне не подходит, во первых зачем-то на моно, во вторых не мультиплатформенный.
<umren> как они могут надоесть?
<umren> это будующее
<umren> точней уже настоящее
<vdrandom> телефон должен звонить или не звонить
<umren> *-ю
<vdrandom> ну и будить по утрам
<umren> ага, а еще он должен быть проводным
<Encoder> umren:не всем такое будущее нужно
<umren> нет, будильник это уже отдельный класс устройства
<vdrandom> нормальный ноут - ок.
<umren> комбайн не нужен
<vdrandom> а эти недоделки карманные унылота ._.
<umren> а компьютер должен быть лишь терминалом.
<[Raiden]> Ну, современная мобилка впринципе уже не телефон. Больше чем телефон. Хотя многим конечно нужны только звонки - для них есть nokia 1616.
<umren> ну олдфаги радуются нокии
<umren> хотя ее уже поработили
<umren> скора придется им покупать мелкософтовские подделки в тушке финской
<vdrandom> терминалом для хранения данных в интернетах?
<umren> для работы с фреймворком
<umren> жесткий диск не нужен.
<vdrandom> в анальном рабстве коннекта и владельцев удалённых серверов? серьёзно?
<[Raiden]> у нокии проблемы с дорогими моделями\смартами. А как производитель чиста звонилок они номер1
<admin-skif-biz> а я ща на неттопе сидю
<Encoder> слезь, раздавишь же
<umren> [Raiden]: у самсунга тоже норм звонилки, а ща еще популярны бабушкофоны :)
<go8765432_> vdrandom, именно эта связка у меня и лаганула http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=156052
<vdrandom> да у всех звонилки норм лол
<umren> vdrandom: у тебя проводной телефон?
<umren> и лошадь в стойле? :)
<go8765432_> vdrandom, именно эта связка у меня и лаганула http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=156052
<vdrandom> у меня нормальная звонилка от нокии чо
<vdrandom> даже на вид приятная :)
<vdrandom> а лошадь - это непрактично, поезд удобнее.
<Encoder> vdrandom:  какая модель?
<go8765432_> vdrandom, ты слышышь? у меня зим лаганул)
<vdrandom> go8765432_, слышу
<vdrandom> у меня он тоже лагал
<umren> go8765432: ставь еверноте, оненоте или спрингпад
<vdrandom> и што?
<vdrandom> Encoder, 6300 вроде
<vdrandom> на ней не написано лол
<umren> прям лол написано?
<Maratich> звонилка N1 - Alcatel OT-105
<go8765432_> umren, nevernote?
<umren> круто
<umren> nevernote xD не такого нету
<vdrandom> да. ты тоже на своей можешь написать
<Encoder> а у меня 5000, для позвонить самое оно
<Maratich> алкател - ТруЪ! она настолько ТруЪ что чернобелая
<go8765432_> umren, точно нет ?
<go8765432_> umren, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=156052
<go8765432_> сори
<go8765432_> umren, http://nevernote.sourceforge.net/
<go8765432_> вот это
<umren> я про это даж не знал
<umren> This is an open source clone of Evernote.
<umren> ))
<go8765432_> umren, а оненоте - это под вайном что-ли?
<go8765432_> фу как некрасиво
<umren> еще скажи что у тебя вайн не стоит ))
<umren> nevernote причем даже животй проэкт походу
<umren> последняя версия от апреля
<go8765432_> vdrandom|away, так у тебя зим лагал и ты ничего вчера не сказал ?)
<[Raiden]> зим мне не кажется удобным.
<[Raiden]> но я могу ошибаться )
<[Raiden]> привычки штука такая...
<go8765432_> [Raiden], я от зима прусь. если б этот гад не лаганул.... так бы и на нём сидел
<go8765432_> [Raiden], я кстати поставил notakese pro там лайт верси есть...
<go8765432_> но буду искать что-то не лайт)
<XuMuK> чо за зим?
<go8765432_> XuMuK, о , проснулся)
<umren> XuMuK: заметки линуксовые
<go8765432_> XuMuK, абалденно удобная для меня вешч, которая взяла и подло разок сегодня лаганула...(
<umren> смирись
<umren> разок - это нормально :D
<go8765432_> XuMuK, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zim
<go8765432_> umren, где разок там и два...
<go8765432_> umren, я лучше попробую что то новое
<go8765432_> черешню иил корзинку
<artus> а какой qt редактор кошерен? )
<[Raiden]> kate
<vdrandom|away> kate люто винрарен
<umren> artus: qt дизайнер же
<artus> нафиг, половину кед тянет
<go8765432_> umren, а спрингпад  - это что то чересчюр заумное мне показалось...
<artus> а тык чтоб без привязки к кедам?
<umren> artus: GTK уже не торт?!
<umren> artus: Qt без привязки к кедам?!
<umren> ))
<artus> ну а гтка мне половину гнома притянет? )
<umren> ставь систему с кде
<umren> и православно кодь на Qt?
<umren> :))
<artus> ога) из за няшного редактора менять коробку на кде ?
<vdrandom|away> artus, vim.
<[Raiden]> чем вас так это парит?  убунту-десктоп целиком + кубунту десктоп целиком + ещё штук 5 вм на посмотреть будет весить меньше чем вин7
<vdrandom|away> он, правда, и без привязки к Qt
<vdrandom|away> зато годный :)
<vdrandom|away> и вообще спат пора
<umren> [Raiden]: мне недавно 50 гиг нехватать стало на разделе для в7
<artus> vdrandom|away, ну того, мышкой потыкать хоца)
<umren> artus: кутэ дизайнер
<artus> ща посмотрим что за зверь juffed
<umren> других нет
<umren> остальное фуфло
<umren> не понимаю зачем принебрегать официальной идэ
<Encoder> umren:  че в нем хорошего то?
<umren> в нем все работает?
<umren> в отличии от вещей которые делают два инвалида
<Encoder> а оно нужно, это все?)
<Encoder> у меня знакомый коллега вообще в  блокноте пишет большие проекты на Qt
<umren> в обычном блокноте?
<umren> в винде?
<umren> Notepad.exe?
<Encoder> ага
<artus> Qt комплектуется визуальной средой разработки графического интерфейса «Qt Designer», позволяющей создавать диалоги и формы «мышью» (в режиме WYSIWYG) <---- редактор спросил, ога )
<umren> неверю, извини
<Encoder> эх ты)
<umren> хороший знакомый?
<Encoder> да
<umren> artus: qt creator
<umren> там это одна фигня все
<umren> и ты сказал "хочу потыкать мышкой"
<artus> Начиная с версии 4.5.0 в комплект Qt включена среда разработки «Qt Creator», которая включает в себя редактор кода, справку, графические средства «Qt Designer» и возможность отладки приложений.
<umren> тыкать в дизайнере как раз
<Encoder> никто не мешает описать виджеты в ручную, это даже полезнее чтоли. Подумаешь, продумаешь каждый блочок своей программы
<Encoder> а дизайнеры это для накидать по-быстрому
<umren> Encoder: зачем идэ тогда вобще нужны?
<[Raiden]> чел вроде редактор спросил
<Encoder> для тех людей кто любит накидать по-быстрому. Для тогоч тобы показать "смотрите у нас есть ИДЕ",  легкодоступнее, а значит популярнее
<Encoder> с ИДЕ порог вхождения ниже
<umren> т.е. идэ это как смартфоны. Громозко и ненужно.
<umren> есть же звонилка.. =)
<artus> [Raiden], ну это как "мне б велосипед попроще, кортошку с дачи возить - покупай белаз ) туды дофига влезет"
<umren> artus: на белазе на дорогу смотреть не надо зато
<artus> umren, ога) но как бе его и в сарайчек не спрячеш )
<umren> дачу соседнюю используй как сарайчик
<umren> там всеравно бабушка жила :D
<umren> а вобще советую прятать белаз в незге, камазы оттуда выходят
<umren> http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%B7
<artus> надо сделать бутерброд, ток сначала посадить пшеницу, завести кабанчиков, чтоб через полгода был хлеб и колбаса для оного )
<go8765432_> как отключить nepomukservices ?
<artus> вобщем пока будемс щупать geany
<delorian> artus: мне geany пока самый лучший редактор для программирования
<XuMuK> на чом?
<XuMuK> для цпп, имхо, самый удобный code::blocks
<delorian> мне для Питона
<delorian> для Си
<XuMuK> друг на яве пишет - его с идеи не сташишь...
<delorian> Си++
<XuMuK> вы просто все иде в одну кучу кидаете, такие монстры как нетбинз и эклипс, намного больше похожи на белаз, чем предидущие два...
 * go8765432_ печалится из-за лага zim
<XuMuK> а автодополнением не пользоваться, ето только на стадии изучения полезно, када надо руку набить...
<umren> XuMuK: идея не монстр? :D
<XuMuK> umren, да, но не такой как нб и э
<go8765432_> есть вопрос про питон: его как-то надо обновлять?
<umren> XuMuK: имхо одна категория
<umren> самый монстр это вижуал студия всеравно
<XuMuK> у меня их 3 стоит, если не 4...
<umren> монструозний ниче нет
<XuMuK> питона всмысле
<go8765432_> XuMuK, это мне?
<delorian> go8765432: он сам обновляется при обновлении системы
<go8765432_> delorian, просто вроде есть свежее версии..
<go8765432_> 3.1 вроде
<delorian> есть
<XuMuK> go8765432_, http://pastebin.com/2yBZZzJ1
<delorian> но не зачем
<umren> go8765432: удали зим
<TomFarr> Есть функция ablok() вызванная по событию onclick Как проверить выполнялась ли функция?
<go8765432_> umren, и что?
<go8765432_> umren,  мне пока нечем его заменить
<umren> go8765432: vim + dropbox
<XuMuK> TomFarr, ет ява какая нить?
<TomFarr> XuMuK, нуда она
<umren> TomFarr: #java
<XuMuK> TomFarr, без понятия)
<go8765432_> umren, я с консолыними не могу...
<go8765432_> XuMuK, я про это и спрашиваю
<go8765432_> надо новее ставить7
<go8765432_> быстрее питоновские детища будут бегать?
<XuMuK> да нет, я чтобы всё запускалось юзаю 2.7
<go8765432_> понятно
<XuMuK> под 3.2 пока мало чо стартует
<delorian> go8765432: питон 3.0 тебе хватит
<XuMuK> delorian, у меня python3 ето симлинк на 3.2
<XuMuK> а под ним даже кроссовер не стартует)
<delorian> ну значит написан на 2.х
<XuMuK> видать
<delorian> там ваще все интересно
<umren> под питон3 отдельные библиотеки все, они ж не совместимы вроде
<delorian> там же ситаксис будет отличатся
<umren> нельзя ниче запустить так
<delorian> ну почти
<delorian> не все
<delorian> прост конфликты
<delorian> и логика не так инода работает
<XuMuK> в си такого нет, любая прога писаная на си исполницо в си++
<delorian> короче, пичать нужно по ту версию, которая стоит на машине
<go8765432_> а что делать чтобы в tty постоянно не писать  sudo setupcon -v для нормального отображения русских шрифтов ?
<delorian> ну там же компилятор
<delorian> Питон по другому совсем работает
<XuMuK> в курсе)
<XuMuK> ну пусть будет ява...
<delorian> мне Питон нравицо, он легкий и гибкий и работает не стандартно
<XuMuK> старые проги в новых вм нормально исполняуцо
<XuMuK> и синтаксис у него ужасный
<XuMuK> имхо
<delorian> угу
<go8765> скажите насчёт setupcon?
<delorian> XuMuK: у кого ужасный синтаксис
<XuMuK> у питона
<delorian> =)
<delorian> может
<delorian> go8765: ты куда отвалился?
<[Raiden]> go8765 sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup попробуй сделать
<delorian> go8765: а зачем тебе зим?
<go8765> это второй я отвалился, а первый - за всем следит)
<delorian> а, вот оно как, тебя тут много
<go8765432> [Raiden], ?
<[Raiden]> это настраивает вывод текста
<go8765432> delorian, zim мне как органайзер
<delorian> а эволюшн?
<delorian> не
<go8765432> [Raiden], и чё там выбирать?
<go8765432> delorian,  он сильно мне кажется громоздким
<delorian> это да
<delorian> но там уже все есть
<go8765432> я буду пробовать черешню
<XuMuK> у меня органайзер в телефоне
<go8765432> она на зим похожа
<XuMuK> удобнее
<[Raiden]> ну видимо утф8 , кириллицу и 1 из шриффтов
<go8765432> буду надеятся на то что она не будет лагать
<go8765432> XuMuK, я не это имел ввиду
<[Raiden]> подробней не скажу
<go8765432> не тодо лись
<go8765432> *todo list
<go8765432> XuMuK, что то типо записной книжки
<XuMuK> и записная книжка с записками там же)
<go8765432> XuMuK, у меня там линки о описания к ним
<go8765432> d ntktajyt 'nj lth;fnm rfr-nj ytpfxtv
<go8765432> в телефоне это держать как-то незачем...
<go8765432> вы кстати посмотрите cherry tree
<go8765432> она вроде как очень даже ничего
<go8765432> и с подсветкой синтаксиса вроде
<umren> go8765432: у меня линки в букмарках.
<umren> им там самое место вроде? :)
<umren> зачем их держать в отдельном дурацком редакторе заметок?
<go8765432> я после того как опералинк однажды гаглючила с перепугу начал их вообще на внешний хард в файли бконота и по папочкам)
<umren> go8765: ставь хром
<umren> там синхронизируеться с облаком все, никогда не потеряешь
 * go8765432 совсем разучился писать...
<umren> и между машинами всеми тоже синхронизируеться
<umren> зачем изобретать велосипед? :)
<go8765432> umren, в опере тоже всё синхронизировалось
<umren> go8765: у мя 3 года уже синхронизируеться
<go8765432> ипока однажды..
<go8765432> umren, мне букмарки нравятся как реализованы только в опере
<umren> опера это ж ваще не браузер
<go8765432> остальные я не могу воспринимать нормально
<umren> пора уже вылезать из песочницы
<go8765432> umren,  ну это смотря с какой  стороны на оперу посмотреть...
<go8765432> umren, я могу тебе долго расказывать чем она мне нравится больше хрома и лисы
<umren> ты бы еще ИЕ юзал
<umren> через вайн
<delorian> =)
<umren> еще круче
<delorian> согласен
<go8765432> z .pfk - yt gtht;bdfq
<go8765432> я юзал - не переживай
<go8765432> когда мне нужен был silverlight
<go8765432> а moonlight не справлялся
<XuMuK> у меня хром с туевой хучей вкладок открываецо быстрей, чем любой другой с 3-4...
<artus> машинариум весч)
<go8765432> XuMuK, а у меня точно так же но опера
<delorian> artus: игра?
<artus> ахха
<delorian> дааа
<XuMuK> artus, чо за?
<artus> хамаю щас )
<delorian> афигительная игрулька
<artus> стянул полную нативную ))) руль)
<umren> artus: humble bundle?
<umren> или украл?
<artus> нааашолььь)))
<umren> ВОр
<umren> у мя есть купленная
<umren> в бандле брал, три последних бандла покупал =)
<delorian> я оперу еще помню с 95-го года))
<delorian> когда только Инет начинался
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-10
<XuMuK> да уж, опере ппц сколько
<umren> вот, я ей пользовался до выхода файрфокса
<umren> было круто.. когда не было альтернатив
<XuMuK> файр фокса ещё тада и в проекте не было
<umren> был =)
<delorian> да
<go8765> опера раньше платной была кажись)
<umren> с банером
<XuMuK> я помню, када самым крутым браузером нетскейп был)
<XuMuK> а потом чо то он сошол на нет
<delorian> это когда было еще 3.11?
<umren> его слили
<XuMuK> и вот с тех, практически пор, я юзал оперу
<XuMuK> до хрома
<umren> опера быстро слилась фоксу вначале т.к. под него было миллиард расширений :)
<XuMuK> я до хрома её юзал
<umren> а ща под хром их тоже миллиард и как браузер он получше лисы :)
<delorian> но потом наяала одбиватся
<XuMuK> файр мне особо никада не нравилсо
<umren> 4 версия ничо так кстати
<XuMuK> хром её дерет всё равно
<delorian> по скорости безусловно
<go8765432> в опере потихоньку тоже стали расширения делать
<XuMuK> по всемуу
<umren> ну я сам на хроме =) синхронизация изкаробки крутая
<umren> go8765: поздно уже
<go8765432> интеренет эксплорер 9 тоже ничего... мне показался
<delorian> ))))
<umren> да, неплохой
<umren> лучше чем 7 и 8
<XuMuK> да вы гоните
<umren> неа
<XuMuK> аа, ну ето то может быть
<go8765432> XuMuK, а ты пробовал?
<umren> для МС это огромный прогресс
<XuMuK> запустил, закрыл, открыл хром
<umren> правда весь интерфейс украли из хрома
<umren> ))
<go8765432>  jy vyt kexit kbcs gjrfpfkcz b pufxbntkmyjkexit cdjb[ ghtlsleob[ dthcbq
<delorian> ого
<XuMuK> стока труда насмарку)
<delorian> а почему нету версии для лина
<delorian> так не честно
<go8765432> мне он показался лучше чем фокс даже... и значительно лучше своих преишественников
<XuMuK> через ввйн ето говно не ставицо чтоль?
<delorian> дело не в том
<only_you> cs 1.6 в вайне нормально идет?
<XuMuK> а то
<go8765432> XuMuK, чтобы почувствовать всэ его мощи и красоту - нужна 7ка
<go8765432> only_you, у меня он нормально идет только в кросовере
<XuMuK> ну у меня она есть и особой "мощи" я там не заметил...
<XuMuK> да и красоты тоже...
<go8765432> я имеб ввиду мощь 9 эксплорера
<go8765432> а не 7ки
<XuMuK> я тоже его имею ввиду
<XuMuK> 7ка то как раз ничего
<go8765432> а зачем тебе он в вайне тогда?
<XuMuK> за все последние годы, включая хп
<go8765432> а что ещё туда можно включить?)
<go8765432> кроме хп
<XuMuK> хп тоже в свое время ничего был
<XuMuK> но в последнее его драли во все дыры...
<only_you> хр лучше, что сделали в мс
<artus> хммм... а нафин вообше нужен ie ?
<XuMuK> вот и я про то же
<umren> artus: спроси у южной кореи
<XuMuK> чтобы скачать другой браузер, и только...
<artus> go8765432, слыш, корея южная, нафиг те ие ? )
<delorian> ))
<delorian> а посему корея южная?
<umren> там они чемпионы по ие
<delorian> почему*
<umren> ну представь что там 90% - ие
<delorian> они такие отсталые чтоли
<go8765432> смейтесь смейтесь. вы попробуйте сюда зайти http://www.louvre.fr/llv/commun/home.jsp?bmLocale=en
<umren> не, они прогрессивные
<only_you> http://www.ilikecomputer.com/images/ie7.jpg =)
<umren> поэтому они крутые такие
<umren> сила в ие, брат :D
<only_you> авторі іе)
<umren> go8765: зашел, что дальше? )
<go8765432> only_you, индусы.... я слышал - их коды просто бомбы
<only_you> а то
<go8765432> umren, нажми на мону лизу
<go8765432> дальше
<umren> сильверлайт
<umren> и?
<delorian> ну это уже монополия
<go8765432> вод за тем мне и нужен был эксплорер
<umren> какая монополия
<umren> сильверлайт никому в вебе не сдался, тока идиоты требуют этот плагин :D
<delorian> а, тогда понятно
<umren> если требует сильверлайт, я закрываю сайт и все
<go8765432> официальный сайт лувра.....
<umren> угу, идиоты
<delorian> ну бывает)
<go8765432> можешь конечно и закрыть....
<go8765432> но лувр от этого свой сайт точно не закроет
<umren> увидишь
<umren> через год
<umren> там не будет сильверлайта
<only_you> значит лувр не нужен)
<delorian> да. просто поситителей будет мало
<umren> не, наймут чуваков, сделают на тру технологии ченидь
<go8765432> ничё... корейцы их спасут
<umren> просто это был просчет
<go8765432> и остальные пол-мира
<umren> пол?
<delorian> ))))
<go8765432> которые эксплорером пользуются
<umren> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
<umren> xtndthnm ns [jntk crfpfnm&
<delorian> а какая там статистика
<umren> четверть ты хотел сказать?
<umren> пол это в 2008 было :)
<umren> в 2011 - четверть
<umren> а чем дальше тем хуже будет
<delorian> о, я в большенстве)))
<umren> поэтому пускай дурачки из лувра теряют 3/4 аудитории
<go8765432> 'nj nj;t ytvfkj
<umren> не проблема
<go8765432> это тоже немало
<delorian> убераем, тех, кому это ваще нафик не нужно, остается 2 процента
<go8765432> umren, ачего это они теряют пользователей?
<umren> то есть ты бы таргетил продукт на четверть возможного диапазона? )
<delorian> ща лучше ющать хтмл5
<go8765432> под виндой он на все браузеры вроде стаёт
<delorian> юзать*
<umren> go8765: под виндой он ваще автоапдейтом встает ващето
<umren> а насчет всех браузеров не знаю, под хромом работал
<go8765432> они разве что линукс сообщество теряют и ито при желании можно с винды посмотреть
<delorian> линукс сообщество сейчас это не так и мало
<go8765432> umren,  ну и чё же они теряют тогда?
<umren> go8765: престиж :D
<umren> да не, линукс мало всеравно
<umren> 5%
<go8765432> umren, это спорно
<go8765432> и ито их престиж не сильверлайтом меряется
<go8765432> и не сайтом даже
<go8765432> она сайт могут сделать даже в домене 3его уровня с адсенсом, бегуном  и вирусами и не потеряют свой престиж имхо
<umren> ну ну
<go8765432> совокупная стоимость картин лувра - это очень много
<umren> не потеряют для тех кто туда ходит, а на фоне других галерей потеряют
<umren> ибо они меряються всем чем угодно
<go8765432> другие галереи на фоне лувра - это ....
<umren> пфф
<umren> ты болен )
<go8765432> это галереи... а лувр - это лувр
<delorian> :D
<umren> а банановый сок тоже вкусный кстати
<umren> лувр лувр.. страна арабов наполовину :D
<go8765432> нет. я не болел. просто лувр - это уникальное место и сильверлайт - он как-то вообще на это не в состоянии повлиять...
<go8765432> umren, го-гоп...
<go8765432> причём арабы?
<go8765432> лувр и араба...
<go8765432> *арабы
<umren> лувр во франции
<umren> арабы тоже во франции.
<umren> вот и притом
<umren> :)
<go8765432> ну ты нашёл что сравнить
<umren> ты вот весь такой идешь в лувр завтра
<umren> а в переулке арабы
<umren> и недошел
<delorian> все логично, у арабоф нефть, нефть - деньги, деньги - франция)
<go8765432> ты ещй скажи - что  лувр это дерево, по тому что рамы для картин сделангы из дерева
<umren> вот тебе и лувр :)
<delorian> ))
<delorian> да, смефно
<go8765432> или лувр - это голуби, потому что перед лувром летают голуби
<delorian> а начиналось и zima
<delorian> c*
<go8765432> зато вы узнали сайт лувра)
<go8765432> и уже успели его оценить)
<umren> я уже все в гугл галереях посмотрел
<umren> и без сильверлайта
<umren> вот такие пироги
<go8765432> в гугле кстати тоже может арабы работают...
<go8765432> о_О
<umren> нет, там индусы
<go8765432> и чё будем делать?
<umren> арабы в лувре
<go8765432> ну у тебя широкое мировозрение...)
<delorian> индусы пишут код интересный
<umren> согласен
<go8765432> лядн... я валю спать...
<umren> я тоже
<delorian> и я
<go8765> есть кто не   спящий?
<go8765> как импортировать в баскет зааметки зима ?
<ekzoinu> привет суки
<ekzoinu> ебаная школота
<vdrandom|away> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<ekzoinu> думаете поставили линукс
<ekzoinu> хуйня ваша убунта а не линукс
<ekzoinu> ебня
<ekzoinu> уебитесь суки
<vdrandom|away> а ты чего не осилил настроить?
<ekzoinu> мразь заткнись
<ekzoinu> у меня ЛФС, сука
<vdrandom|away> зачем? :) такой фееричный баттхёрт среди ночи.
<sharikoff> всем прив
<vdrandom|away> olá
<ufo_xx>  всем привет
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Хлопцы, а где выставляется значение браузера по умолчанию?
<kdaniel> О каких значениях речь ? :)
<nicloay> эх... еще 5 часов и выходные...
<ferrer3>  Параметры - предпочтительные приложения7
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Я имею ввиду, как указать какой браузер использовать в качестве дефолтного.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Спасибо.
<paul3> привет всем. кто-нибудь знает, где лежат адресные книги evolution? в его папке ~/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system я уже всё удалил, а он откуда-то их всё равно цепляет :)
<vdrandom> paul3, воспользуйся find
<paul3> vdrandom, а как?
<vdrandom> man find
<Ognick> всем привет! кто нибудь ставил эмулятор андроида под 11.04х64?
<paul3> а что искать-то?
<paul3> addressbook?
<vdrandom> paul3, я бы начал с evolution
<vdrandom> при чём с игнором регистра
<Ognick> ?
<Ognick> прием
<vdrandom> што?
<Ognick> ктонибудь ставил андроида эмулятор?
<vdrandom> я не ставил
<chapt> господа, а плагина для ОО нету случайно, под написание формул в интерфейса и горячих клавишь как в маттайпе, ибо набирать формулы под стандартным эдитором формул мягко говоря не совсем удобно
<vdrandom> chapt, учи синтаксис LaTeX :)
<edzi> http://bit.ly/irtUFD помогите пожалуйста
<vdrandom> edzi, читаешь ошибку
<vdrandom> внимательно. а потом думаешь :)
<edzi> то что юрла не правильная?
<pandemic> edzi: ну да
<edzi> это то я понял, просто rm этого файла поможет?)
<TomFarr> http://www.kohjinsha.com.sg/prod_outline-sh.htm сколько за эту штучку предложить деньгов?
<pandemic> TomFarr: я бы сказал-долларов 150-красная цена
<edzi> с тач скрином даже
<vdrandom> edzi, неправильная не урл,  запись в строке. урл может быть правильным, но вот символ или перенос строки может стоять не там
<vdrandom> edzi, может быть достаточно удалить или закомментировать проблемные строки
<vdrandom> ну или их починить
<umren> TomFarr: нискока, лучше не покупать
<TomFarr> umren, даже если за 150 долларей будут отдавать? я то нетбук даже за такие деньги не куплю....
<umren> нетбук я брал за 200 баксов.
<umren> правда продал уже =)
<TomFarr> а у этого поворотная морда
<umren> ну там они все стандартные
<edzi> сейчас  за комментирую их, спасибо vdrandom
<umren> TomFarr: 600mhz
<umren> 600 !
<umren> у меня на телефоне 1 гигагерц :)
<TomFarr> На нем семерка идет и довольно шустро
<umren> проц плох, очень плох
<umren> деньги на ветер вощем
<TomFarr> 7ка его оценивает как 1.2
<TomFarr> значит 120 долларов
<umren> за сто долларов можно купить
<umren> не больше
<Karantin_> а стоит ли вообще такое покупать?
<umren> нет
<Karantin_> 1 убогость
<umren> но если совсем человеку плохо.. можно взять :D
<Karantin_> 2 неизвестный китай ->поддержки никакой
<umren> и работает от батареи минут 30 наверное :)
<TomFarr> 1.5 часа
<umren> сказки
<Karantin_> новый 1.5 аса
<umren> увидишь )
<Karantin_> 2 месяца и будет 30 минут
<umren> 40 минут максимум.
<umren> там батарея китайская
<umren> они быстро дохнут
<TomFarr> да уболтали, не буду брать
<Karantin_> смотри на асусы
<Karantin_> там в нижней линейки симпатичный модельки есть вкусные
<TomFarr> Karantin_, мне как то снусмусы по нраву - 9 часов без подзарядки
<umren> TomFarr: на винде?
<TomFarr> Ну в снусмусах да ведно ставят, но я ж могу и без ОС найти.
<umren> практическим методом установил что венде дольше линупса на ноутбуке работает :D
<umren> а макосх еще дольше
<umren> 9 часов на винде - не верю
<umren> это тока по ТТХ
<umren> в реальности не проработает стока
<umren> осх работает при средней нагрузке эти 9 часов
<umren> если извращаться то 12 и более
<umren> 9 это с постоянным вай фаем например
<umren> вобщем для любителей автономности выбор очевиден
<umren> на том аппарате виста хоум бейсик, она вобще ужасно автономно работает в 7ке с этим получше
<umren> а на таком апарате вобще смех курам будет
<Aceler> TomFarr: самсунг замечательно возвращает стоимость виндов.
<umren> и сколько возвращяют? :)
<TomFarr> Aceler, 7 долларов?
<Aceler> Ну сколько обещали.
<umren> и за какой период времени
<umren> 500рублей за месяц подач документов? :)
<pandemic> асус за starter взвращает 1,5$
<Aceler> Идёшь в сервис-центр, пишешь заявление, винду сносят сразу, идёшь домой, отсылаешь документы.
<Karantin_> хех, сверавно самсунги эт не ноуты) качество сборки до младших асусов недотягивает
<Aceler> Я не помню, две недели ждал.
<umren> две недели ноут в сервисе?
<umren> за 7$?
<Aceler> Нет, денег
<Aceler> umren: ты читаешь?
<umren> и сколько денег
<Aceler> не читаешь…
<Ognick> у меня такая задача - поставил две системы 64разрядную и 32 двух с общим home и разными рутами, теперь нужно бы загрузчик был от первой установленной (64)
<Ognick> как это можно сделать?
<Aceler> http://www.samsung.com/ru/support/compensation/CompensationforWindowsOS.html
<Aceler> Ognick: зайти в 64-разрядную и сделать sudo update-grub2
<SergeyIT> ку
<umren> Aceler: ну хоть какие то деньги
<Karantin_> за эти деньги можно заказаоть ноут с доставкой )
<Karantin_> точнее доставку для ноута)
<Asti> q all
<Karantin_> вот только ездить и потом ждат ьчего то смысла нету ради этого
<irc-neo> Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста! У меня старая видеокарта nvidia geforce2 MX400. Надо поставить драйвер для видео, а в стандартных ubuntu-вских только экспериментальный драйвер. Какой мне нужно поставить nvidia-96, или nvidia-glx-96. И че значит ваще это glx?
<CARCASS> один из них помечен как "рекомендованный", так?
<irc-neo> Там только эксперементалный 3д
<irc-neo> он не пашет
<pandemic> irc-neo: почему бы не поставить драйве с сайта nvidia?
<irc-neo> то есть нужно самому воткнуть, я выяснил что nvidia 96 подходит, НО какой? есть nvidia-96 а есть nvidia-96 glx
<irc-neo> карта очень старая
<CARCASS> я помнится ставил дрова для MX200, мне тоже предлагало 96 или glx, причем один из них был помечен как рекомендованный, его и поставил, все норм (9.10)
<CARCASS> который из них - не помню =)
<pandemic> irc-neo: почему бы не выбрать здесь http://www.nvidia.ru/Download/index.aspx?lang=ru
<irc-neo> pandemic: сек, ща гляну
<DenSpirit> люди, как к виртуалбоксу подключить диск, чтобы винда его изнутри не считала сетевым?
<irc-neo> pandemic: там нету моей видеокарты в списке
<irc-neo> у меня geforce2 mx
<CARCASS> irc-neo: надо смотреть в разделе Legacy
<CARCASS> http://ru.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.19-pkg1.run
<CARCASS> DenSpirit: вряд ли это возможно
<DenSpirit> CARCASS: жаль...
<DenSpirit> ладно. как сделать, чтобы virtualbox растягивал изображение вм на весь экран?
<DenSpirit> всегда растягивал
<irc-neo> CARCASS: спс, вроде оно
<CARCASS> DenSpirit: правый Ctrl+F
<DenSpirit> не канает, растягивает только если чистая винда под контролем.
<irc-neo> CARCASS: каркасс это крутейшая метал группа?
<DenSpirit> окно загрузки в ее родном разрешении, показывается по центру без растягивания
<CARCASS> irc-neo: \m/
<irc-neo> CARCASS: \m/
<CARCASS> DenSpirit: установи пакет virtualbox-guest-additions
<CARCASS> будет куда как легче
<DenSpirit> CARCASS: уже
<CARCASS> DenSpirit: тогда попробуй меню "Машина" - "Авто-размер экрана гостевой ОС", затем "Подогнать размер окна", затем развернуть окно
<CARCASS> буквально полчаса назад так делал
<CARCASS> а то экран винды какой-то скукоженный был
<DenSpirit> CARCASS: аригато ^^
<CARCASS> =)
<DenSpirit>  CARCASS если дал машине гигабайт памяти, 128мб видео, два процессора, фигли она тормозит? *WALL* экспи
<CARCASS> минутку
<CARCASS> DenSpirit: имхо, шибко много дал. У тебя теперь не гостевая система тормозит, а сам комп =)
<CARCASS> ну, и вместе с ним и гостевая тоже
<DenSpirit> сам комп летает. сколько ей памяти и видео дать?
<CARCASS> дай 512 оперативы и 32 мб видеопамяти, за глаза хватит. Работаю спокойно
<CARCASS> в игры не играю, правда =)
<CARCASS> заодно проверь, включен ли режим ultra DMA в винде на первичном/вторичном каналах IDE
<DenSpirit> CARCASS: мне просто нужна одна-единственная игра 2001 года выпуска
<DenSpirit> arcanum
<CARCASS> ну для древней игры тож хватит вполне
<DenSpirit> CARCASS: просто игра специфическая, достаточно много проблем.
<DenSpirit> фуух, похоже справился
<CARCASS> wined3d тоже ставил?
<CARCASS> а то ускорение Direct3D не будет работать
<DenSpirit>  CARCASS: под вайном косило жуть
<DenSpirit> здесь все уже нормально
<CARCASS> не
<DenSpirit> тормозило то есть, бе
<CARCASS> запусти в винде dxdiag
<CARCASS> что там тебе говорит во вкладке Display касательно Direct3D acceleration?
<CARCASS> DenSpirit: запустил для прикола Quake III - все нормально, только скорость мыши какая-то бешеная
<DenSpirit> CARCASS:  интеграцию мыши отключи
<CARCASS> неее, мне нравится интеграция мыши )
<CARCASS> да, помогло
<DenSpirit>  CARCASS:*THUMBS
<DenSpirit> CARCASS:  *THUMBS
<DenSpirit> люди, как заставить виртуалбокс изображение виртуальной машины на весь экран растягивать, независимо от системы?
<ToreTTo> Всем привет
<ToreTTo> нужна помощь ребята. У меня есть VDS через тепминал ssh. И я не как нимогу настроить FTP-SERVER
<ToreTTo> помогите пожалуста
<inkvizitor68sl> ToreTTo: http://debian.pro/72
<ToreTTo> Password:
<ToreTTo> 530 Login incorrect.
<ToreTTo> Login failed.
<ToreTTo> Всё работает. Спасибо за внимание, удачного использования =)
<ToreTTo> крависиво написано
<ToreTTo> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> о то
<inkvizitor68sl> там много чего красиво написано, не зря ж во мне юрист умер
<ToreTTo> делал я так и не работает
<ToreTTo> +i
<inkvizitor68sl> ToreTTo: значит не так делал
<ToreTTo> делал всьо как интрукция пишет либо инструкция такая либо серв ну в кравнем случае мои руки
<ToreTTo> всьоравно нужно помощь в FTP-SERVER я человек новенький не все покашто знаю, даже по руски писать не сильно умею
<XuMuK> ку
<ToreTTo> +
<inkvizitor68sl> !pm | ToreTTo
<ubuntuhelp> ToreTTo: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду я гулять
<inkvizitor68sl> выспался
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, не работаешь?
<XuMuK> или всё уже?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: дык в ночь был =)
<XuMuK> аа
<XuMuK> и када теперь?) я ща за дочкой поеду, мене ещё прогулки тока предстоят)
<XuMuK> под ацки жарким солнцем
<XuMuK> сёня 32
<inkvizitor68sl> хех
<inkvizitor68sl> 23 ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> и вечером дождик ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> самое то
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/1849066   подскажите из за чего может быть
<[v-8]_jupiter> На гугл почта уходит
<[v-8]_jupiter> а на mail.ru нет
<paul3> народ, каким почтовым клиентом вы пользуетесь?
<rapidsp> outlook же
<SergeyIT> эволюшн
<paul3> а ещёё?
<Asti> мозила
<Asti> чисто для почты отлично долго на ней не разочаровался пока что
<umren> paul3: gmail
<umren> web
<rapidsp> тандерберд форева
<paul3> я поставил claws :)
<paul3> посмотрим
<vdrandom> paul3, opera
<vdrandom> opera ftw!
<umren> vdrandom: проприатная
<umren> как это можешь быть ftw?
<umren> ftl скорее
<[v-8]_jupiter> paul3: web интерфейс) от google)
<[v-8]_jupiter> gmail
<umren> [v-8]_jupiter: четкий поц!
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: а то)
<umren> нечего эти десктопные клиенты поддерживать) это прошлое уже
<paul3> надо к эксче просто коннектица
<paul3> гугл у меня тоже есть)
<umren> коннекться к нему через оутлук?
<[v-8]_jupiter> paul3: gmail может собирать почту и с других аккаунтов
<paul3> через вайн не охота ничего делать
<paul3> не с эксчи же =)
<Chekist> qq
<Chekist> всем привет)
<paul3> привет=)
<vdrandom> umren, for the win.
<vdrandom> хороший, годный почтоклиент
<vdrandom> если почты не много
<skai> http://sib.corp.megafon.ru/press/information/20110610-1633.html?from=rss
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30839
<umren> vdrandom: я слышал, что случается когда ее много
<umren> опера загружается хоть?
<vdrandom> umren, хз, я до такого не доводил
<Ilang> здарова
<umren> vdrandom: скорость загрузки браузера всеравно уменьшается
<umren> не есть гу
<umren> д
<XuMuK> 0p0¡ç++`ḉpç+ç
<vdrandom> сам дурак ._.
<XuMuK> ¡ñly7,kyukjll.kñ.oòolmkmhumjkjk.lpkkmiwssae nl o,ul,uo.p--´mcdettgbytn7k7yi8l,9pll0.ppkoiollmi                                                                                                                                         fniu.,89ñonjnyuuyjhihuvcnm,,i.o--psegvtenuyj,ol.
<XuMuK> ,kjkum,8kjbb
<skai> @mode +q XuMuK
<skai> доча у него к компу дорвалась^_^
<skai> @mode -q XuMuK
<novns> вряд ли дочка
<skai> она
<novns> там заметны шаблоны
<XuMuK> именно она))
<novns> ,9pll0 ,kjkum ,8kjbb
<novns> дочки так не могут
<XuMuK> потому что она по одним и тем же кнопкам барабанит)
<skai> @mode +q novns
<skai> и у него доча добралась
<skai> :)))
<skai> @mode -q novns
<novns> негодяи!
<XuMuK> он уже короче проанализировал, паттерны нашол))
<XuMuK> вот человеку видать скучно))
<XuMuK> Я лучше пока с телефона потусуюсь))*
<leonid1> здрасте...
<[koshka]> oy)
<leonid1> немного 11.04 напрягает, придётся покупать пару новых мышек...
<artus> [koshka], тудуц
<XuMuK> Ку)
<leonid1> есть еще с ней проблемка, поделиться?
<leonid1> может кто сталкивался, нужно решение, пока не стер ее на ....
<gercog> У меня на ubuntu 11.04 перестали автоматически монтироваться флешки при их подключении, кто знает куда копать?
<[koshka]> artus, мяу :))
<[koshka]> я дома хД
<XuMuK> дала погонять)
<XuMuK> [koshka], привед)
<leonid1> у меня с флэхами всё ок...
<leonid1> у меня рабочий стол думает, что он домашняя папка
<gercog> [leonid1] У меня тоже было тоже все нормально до понедельника, а теперь только если ручками mount сказать...
<gercog> [leonid1] это как? в чем проявляется?
<ToreTTo> Всем привет. Кто может помочь настроить ftp сервер на ubuntu 10.10
<XuMuK> я уже "Афусинь"  по второму кругу за сёня смотрю)....
<XuMuK> и ето только начало)
<leonid1> [gercog] на рабочем столе лежит папка (Номе) и все папки которые в ней лежат. При удалении убиваются оригиналы, при переносе в папку (Номе) пищат, что копия убивает оригинал
<leonid1> я примерно представляю, что ссылки где-то запутались, но если честно - это жесть..
<leonid1> все ушли с канала?
<skai> leonid1: gconf-editor
<skai> покопай
<skai> у тя галочка стоит юзать рабочий стол как хомяк
<skai> leonid1: ну или поставь убунту твик и там поправь
<skai> !ubuntu-tweak | leonid1
<ubuntuhelp> leonid1: Программа, предназначенная для тонкой настройки параметров операционной системы Ubuntu Linux и рабочего стола Gnome. Подробней http://goo.gl/MgKHy
<leonid1> спасибо, попробую пожать, не прощаюсь..
<gercog> Как ubuntu монтирует устройства? Когда я вставляю флеху срабатывает udev, потом hal... а что дальше? Где непосредственно прописано монтировать устройство?
<skai> хал уже давно не срабатывает
<skai> его выпилили за тупость и ненужность
<skai> upower и udev рулит и педалит
<ToreTTo> Кто может помочь настроить ftp сервер на ubuntu 10.10?
<skai> ToreTTo: бог
<skai> !ftp
<ubuntuhelp> FTP клиенты: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - см. так же !FTPd
<skai> !FTPd
<ubuntuhelp> Серверы FTP: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftp, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Графические оболочки: PureAdmin, GProftpd (для GNOME), KcmPureFTPd (для !ḲDE) - См. !ftp
<leonid1> [skai] спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ! это скорей всего я протупорезил, и поставил там галчёнка
<ToreTTo> !FTP
<ToreTTo> !FTPd
<skai> ToreTTo: тебе один раз мало ссылки?
<skai> ToreTTo: или очки прописать?
<ToreTTo> та оно ничего не открило
<skai> он те че обязан чтото открыть?он сказал какие сервера есть
<skai> !q1 > ToreTTo
<ubuntuhelp> ToreTTo, please see my private message
<ToreTTo> Я просто новенький и много чего незнаю
<skai> ну мозг то должен был появиться независимо от интернета же, ну че ты
<ToreTTo> Искал я в гугле делал по инструкциям и ничего не работает
<skai> !q > ToreTTo
<ubuntuhelp> ToreTTo, please see my private message
<artus> ToreTTo, тебе давали ссыль на настройку фтп, что у тя не работаеть? что в логах?
<ToreTTo> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена UBUNTU 10.10 мне нужно зделать FTP Server по аторизации, я установил vsftpd делал его по инстукрции http://vdsadmin.ru/ftp-vsftpd-text и у меня проблема. При поключении к FTP Servery не пускает по логину
<ToreTTo> помогите пожалуйста
<artus> в логи что при авторизации пришет?
<ToreTTo> вопрос где просмотреть логи?
<artus> ToreTTo, эм.... а чем те ман на дебианпро не понравилсо? он рабочий , вам проверял
<ToreTTo> я его не понял
<artus> да и делов то на 3 минуты
<ToreTTo> просто ище много чего незнаю
<ToreTTo> парюсь 2 день
<artus> не, на вдсадмин ты понял а на дебпро не понял? O_o
<ToreTTo> ну я ище й тупой в придачу =)
<ToreTTo> но хочу научитса
<artus> ToreTTo, http://debian.pro/72 ты вслух читай) мож поймеш) там вся настройка с "Установим vsftpd:" и до "Перезагрузим vsftpd:"
<artus> тупо скопировать конфиг )
<ToreTTo> щас попробуем
<artus> ну и создать файл /etc/vsftpd.chroot_list  с именами кому можно
<ToreTTo> но мне нужно авторизаця по логину не анонимний
<artus> ToreTTo, чукча писатель? чукча не читатель?
<ToreTTo> я понял
<artus> ToreTTo, вслух читай говорю статью )
<ToreTTo> Артус вопрос как проверить стоит ли FTP server ??
<ToreTTo> "Итак. Проверяем, что у нас не установлено никаких ftpd, если установлены – удаляем. Они нам не понадобятся."
<artus> ну а ты ставил уже чето ?
<ToreTTo> vsftpd
<ToreTTo> походу непомню
<artus> ну скорми ты ему тупо конфиг из статьи
<ToreTTo> как розкоментировать строку?
<XuMuK> Стереть символ, который делает её коммкнтарием...
<ToreTTo> типа #
<ToreTTo> етот символ?
<XuMuK> как правило да
<ToreTTo> не работает у меня по етой схеме http://debian.pro/72 может я штото делаю не так?
<ToreTTo> подключеюсь к ФТП прогой FileZilla
<ToreTTo> файл vsftpd.chroot_list там у меня такое login1 password1
<irc-neo> Ребят, тормозит видео жутко любого формата в любом плеере. Видеокарта nvidia geforce 2 MX 400. В чем может быть причина?
<irc-neo> драйвера nvidia-96
<skai> слабый проц
<skai> видяха тут ничем не поможет.те серии не поддерживали аппаратное декодирование
<irc-neo> skai: но в виндовз все пахало
<skai> !win > irc-neo
<ubuntuhelp> irc-neo, please see my private message
<XuMuK> !win > XuMuK
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, please see my private message
<ftk> !win > ftk 2>&1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='win > ftk 2'
<ftk> !win > ftk
<ubuntuhelp> ftk, please see my private message
<irc-neo> skai: действительно, я почему то прям был уверен что linux лучшеп windows.
<KingOfAbsinthe> re
<gercog> skai, понял на счет hal'а... у меня флеха видна и в udev и в hal и в udisks. Вопрос в том, кто из них должен примонтировать подключенную флеху (с cd та же ситуация)?
<KingOfAbsinthe> ку
<KingOfAbsinthe> всем
<KingOfAbsinthe> У меня такой вопрос: Как поставить пароль на SU
<skai> gercog: хал выпилили и заменили на юдев
<skai> KingOfAbsinthe: passwd
<skai> и на рута
<skai> и гугли что такое su
<KingOfAbsinthe> спс
<skai> у него пароля нет
<KingOfAbsinthe> я щзнаю
<KingOfAbsinthe> что такое су
<skai> это switch user
<skai> а не super user
<skai> как думают многие
<KingOfAbsinthe> я спрашиваю как из терминала поставить на него пароль
<skai> на него - никак
<skai> это утилита для смены юзера
<skai> на любого
<skai> не тока на рута
<gercog> sky, понял, но lshal -m работает и при подключении флехи показывает ее...
<ftk> рута убили!
<[Raiden]> su в убунте не очень надо , sudo -u username progname
<skai> gercog: ну так небось апгрейдом делал обновы.вот хал и остался, хоть его и выпилили
<[Raiden]> если нужен рут sudo -i
<KingOfAbsinthe> Мне нужен не SUDO а SU
<gercog> skai, так и есть изначально стояла 10.04... То есть я могу hal спокойно удалить?
<skai> gercog: аккуратно выпилить.
<skai> gercog: но тока аккуратно.
<skai> ессесно на свой страх и риск
<[Raiden]> KingOfAbsinthe: я не запрещаю. нужен - юзайте. Я только показал что можно без него
<gercog> skai, понятно, буду пробовать. Но все же кто должен монтировать устройство udev или udisks? udev вроде весь просмотрел не нашел такого, может плохо искал?
<KingOfAbsinthe> <kby
<KingOfAbsinthe> z yt cghfibdf. jlj,htybt
<skai> udev отвечает же вроде
<skai> KingOfAbsinthe: мощно.жалко, что не понять всю силу твоего гнева
<KingOfAbsinthe> Блин, я не спрашиваю нужен или нет, я спросил как поставить пароль на SU, пароль на SUDO у меня стоит, нужно поставить пароль на SU.....
<skai> KingOfAbsinthe: на su пароль никак не поставить
<[Raiden]> su спрашивает пароль рута, всегда
<skai> KingOfAbsinthe: иди гули что такое su
<ejina> Привет всем! Знает кто репозиторий для cups 1.4.6 (10.04.2)
<skai> [Raiden]: тоже нет
<[Raiden]> sudo passwd root
<skai> ejina: ppa погрызи
<skai> [Raiden]: su mysql
<irc-neo> skai: спасибо за ссылку, я многое понял
<skai> [Raiden]: он спросит пароль мускуля а не рута
<[Raiden]> skai: а.. ну да )
<skai> [Raiden]: это не Super User а Switch User
<skai> [Raiden]: хитрость така:)мало кто знает, что это довольно таки гибкий струмент
<total__> добрый вечер
<[Raiden]> в общем оно не нужно. т.к. судо гибче и перекрывает функционал су
<gercog> skai, а где можно глянуть какие правила должны быть в 11.04 по дефолту? А то у меня в /lib/udev/rules.d/ куча правил и в том числе 90-hal.rules. Может что еще можно будет поудалять, а может наоборот нужно что-то добавить чтоб автомаунт заработал.
<skai> gercog: спроси у кого 11.04.пусть тебе на пасту выложить ls
<ejina> skai:очень подробный ответ! спасибо!
<jk7> em
<skai> [Raiden]: это две разных утилиты
<skai> !ppa > ejina
<ubuntuhelp> ejina, please see my private message
<gercog> skai, спасибо!
<irc-neo> skai: а если я заменю видеокарту nvidia geforce 2 MX 400 на ati rage 128 16mb. Аппаратное декодирование будет?
<[Raiden]> skai:  sed и perl тоже совершенно разные, но последний умеет всё что умеет sed
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> irc-neo: я хз.я атишками не увлекаюсь.невидии аппаратное декодирование начали получать с 8*** серии.лучше всего 8600.дешевая и годная
<skai> irc-neo: википедия тебе в помощь.
<[Raiden]> sudo -u kosh -i  = su kosh
<irc-neo> Ок спс
<skai> [Raiden]: ножницы и топор тоже разные вещь.но последний умеет все, что у меют ножницы
<ftk> правда?
<[Raiden]> skai: твоя аналогия неверна. У них разное назначение и они не перекрывают функционал.
<skai> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/456623:weekend-project-find-hidden-treasures-in-xfce-48?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed
<skai> [Raiden]: да ладно:)палец отрезать могут и те и те
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai> в глаз воткнуть тож можно
<ftk> топором неудобнее, замахиваться надо
<[Raiden]> в общем, что бы сменить юзе с помощью су , надо ещё знать пасс юзера - т.е. это тоже что получить все права второго юзера.
<irc-neo> skai: тут написано что nvidia geforce 2 MX 400 поддерживает аппаратное ускорение, http://www.xserver.ru/computer/computer/video/57/
<[Raiden]> т.е. секурности 0
<skai> irc-neo: ты тока в компании нвидия это не говори.они то и не знают
<irc-neo> skai: да лан? получается статья фейковая?
<[Raiden]> Вы о чем?
<[Raiden]> ускорение чего?
<skai> [Raiden]: видео аппаратно декодировать.
<skai> [Raiden]: нвидия то и не знала, что гф2 умела уже.они то дураки с 6 серии тока пюр видео внедрять начали
<[Raiden]> 2мх может частично декодировать мпег2 , если есть соотв мпег2 кодек.
<skai> а вдпау годно тока с 8 серии
<[Raiden]> вдпау - да
<skai> [Raiden]: ну да.тока кодек то никто и не писал под ляпих
<skai> ибо нафиг не надо
<irc-neo> хм.. в avi файле мпег кодек есть?
<skai> irc-neo: ахз
<skai> его могли ужать чем угодно
<skai> не тока мпег2
<irc-neo> лан ребят, а про ati старую че нить слышали?
<[Raiden]> в ави обычно мпег4 , огг или h264
<irc-neo> они как с этим делом?
<[Raiden]> мпег2 это двд видео.
<irc-neo> Raiden, аппаратное декодирование на ati rage 128 есть?
<skai> [Raiden]: поверь.я в мпег2 сериалы скачивал.пожатые
<skai> не тока двд это
<skai> irc-neo: википедию в руки взять не проще?
<[Raiden]> смотря чего, двд скорее всего есть, но частичное.
<[Raiden]> и только если используется соотв мпе2 декодер
<[Raiden]> skai: ест ьи мпег2 hd
<[Raiden]> я вкурсе
<[Raiden]> но во времена тех видюх ещё небыло
<skai> [Raiden]: да и не хд.все зависит от криворучки, что зажимает видео
<[Raiden]> ну есть и фиг с ним
<skai> [Raiden]: врядли он пытается посмотреть любимую порнушку, которую с тех времен хранит:)видео то современное пытается смотреть на старом железе
<[Raiden]> мпег2 декодер от нвидии был только под винду
<[Raiden]> и вроде шароварный
<skai> [Raiden]: *на старых картах.до 6 серии
<skai> [Raiden]: ты хоть уточняй
<[Raiden]> зачем уточнять ели реч про 2мх
<[Raiden]> ацтань )
<KingOfAbsinthe> Народ а как запустить из терминала какую либо программу?
<skai> [Raiden]: ну так другие читают жеж
<skai> KingOfAbsinthe: ввести ее название
<KingOfAbsinthe> и всё???
<Vasja> пишешь имя программы и энтер
<KingOfAbsinthe> Так просто
<KingOfAbsinthe> я думал мудрённей
<KingOfAbsinthe> будет
<skai> ну можешь еще станцевать три хоровода вокруг компа
<Vasja> если программы нету терминал тебе предложит её поставить
<skai> но этож не венда.тут не надо лишнего
<Vasja> типо sudo apt get install mc
<skai> *apt-get
<Vasja> )
<artus> мдя, как запустить в терминале программу мы не знаем как но на су нам срочно нужен пароль, клиника
<KingOfAbsinthe> а закрыть терминал можно командой exit
<KingOfAbsinthe> правильно???
<[Raiden]> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/nvidia_purevideo_decoder.htm , а у ати в тов время был свой кодек, сделанный на базе кодека от программы PowerDVD
<Vasja> to бывает если у программы на конце .run то перед именем нужно добавить sh
<artus> прально, можно crld+d жамкнуть
<Vasja> да exit это закрыть терминал
<artus> Vasja, а можно просто ./ )
<Vasja> спс буду знать)
<KingOfAbsinthe> всё спс
<KingOfAbsinthe> Разобрался
<KingOfAbsinthe> :)
<KingOfAbsinthe> Винда уменя 2 осью
<XuMuK> а вот теоретически, что должно быть быстрее, усб 2.0 или wif 802.11g ?
<Vasja> ни кто не знает как в CentOS репозитории подключить?
<KingOfAbsinthe> усб 3.0
<XuMuK> wifi*
<KingOfAbsinthe> :)
<artus> usb
<KingOfAbsinthe> usb 3.0 быстрее
<KingOfAbsinthe> инфа 100%
<artus> теоретически до 480 мегабит
<total__> оптоволокно
<skai> XuMuK: юсб до 480 мегабит скорость. g - тока до 54
<XuMuK> artus, а сколько у него там потолок?
<XuMuK> аа
<artus> KingOfAbsinthe, причем тут 3.0 7
<XuMuK> skai, я потолок не помнил
<skai> n до 300 мегабит
<skai> так что вафля пока тормозней юсб
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/autohide-top-bar-gnome-shell-extension.html
<Vasja> есть уже в продаже флешки под юзби 3.0?
<XuMuK> у меня телефон н может, а вот рутер и комп нет
<artus> они то есть, только толку с них )
<[Raiden]> есть
<Vasja> дорогие?
<artus> брать ещеза надцать баксов контроллер? )
<Vasja> 20?
<[Raiden]> можно в убунте 11.04 , грубе отменить подменю со старыми ядрами? Что бы был 1 список как раньше?
<ftk> можно удалить старые ядра через апт
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вопрос всё ещё в силе
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ты себе поставил?)
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: угу
<[Raiden]> или как указат ькакое из всех установленных ядер дефолтное?
<[Raiden]> старый способ не срабатывает, подменю считается как 1 пункт
<artus> а в грубе еще и подменю есть7 или эть такое в 11.047
<skai> в грубе есть
<skai> !grub | artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<XuMuK> а вот попробуйте догадацо, что такое "Афуньсинь")))*
<[Raiden]> artus: в 11.04 есть
<XuMuK> artus, есть
<artus> вот давайте вы мне еще раз пять скажете что есть)
<vdrandom> есть
<vdrandom> кстати, о чём речь-то?
<skai> artus: есть
<XuMuK> ну я только щас прочитал)
<skai> artus: есть
<ftk> да, есть
<skai> artus: есть
<skai> artus: есть
<skai> artus: есть
<XuMuK> artus, есть, есть)
<total__> artus есть
<artus> ну ладно, уговорили, поверю :)
<XuMuK> Ваша цитата принята!
<XuMuK> :)
<[Raiden]> лучше бы небыло
<[Raiden]> не люблю нестандартное ломающее какие-нить функции.
<[Raiden]> омг! нагуглил
<[Raiden]> The use of a number in GRUB_DEFAULT is currently not possible
<[Raiden]> некоторые косяки в начале описаны http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<[Raiden]> сча замучу себе 1.98 из 10.10
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> Rin: видела сегодня магазин "СадДомик". внутри, конечно, грабли и горшки, но как звучит-то. надо же было додуматься.
<XuMuK> Rin: сразу тянет дописать: и Гоморрушка. :3
<artus> такс, австат настроиль мона и фигней пострадать Є
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а можно как-нибудь выдрать полученную инфу о скорости и сети из скрипта MobilePartner
<artus> а модемчек какой ?
<artus> есть скриптик который даже баланс покажет )
<admin-skif-biz> хуявей 150
<artus> 1550 который>
<artus> *?
<admin-skif-biz> ну там вроде отличия только в чтении карт
<admin-skif-biz> сейчас на ем на даче сидю.. а мобилепартнер отваливается периодически и не видно, отвалилс он или нет. И какой режим сети
<admin-skif-biz> по хорошему ввообще бы инфу на панель вывести.. а то за окнами не видно
<skai> admin-skif-biz: обнови партенр до последнего
<artus> не юзаю моб партнер) он корявый ) у меня скриптами оно работаеть стабильно) еще и переключает 2g и 3g )
<admin-skif-biz> да я специальный нашел. От билайна.. полосатый весь. А другие модем хуявей видеть отказались
<skai> admin-skif-biz: там в партнере есть кнопка обновить
<skai> или скачай от хуавей небрендированный
<artus> ну скорость на оном мне удобно мониторить коньками, а о том что линк пропал можно пинговалку и чтоб плавало в нотификаторєдемона
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/widen-windows-in-ubuntu-with-one-click
<admin-skif-biz> вылетел.. тут еще электропроводка гнилая..
<admin-skif-biz> как холодильник вырубается, так помехами все модемы убивает
<artus> admin-skif-biz, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/mod_stat если всеже надо )
<Es6> а куда делись плагины в делюге, интересует label?
<[Raiden]> вообще это баян в компизе и многих других вм есть горизонтальный и вертикальный ресайз
<[Raiden]> в зависимости от клика какой кнопкой
<skai> ну да
<skai> средней и правой
<[Raiden]> У меня сча сделано даблклик по заголовку - верт ресайз
<skai> я по заголовку даблом - максимайз
<skai> колесо - свернуть в заголовок
<[Raiden]> колесо у меня тоже в заголовок )
<[Raiden]> ппц. Не знал что груб так долго собирается
<[Raiden]> больше 20 мин
<[Raiden]> там просто десяток пакеов генерится
<artus> [Raiden], а груб то ты зачем собираеш&
<[Raiden]> хочу выбор дефолтного пункта поиметь, 1.99 как выяснилось не умеет.
<[Raiden]> точнее уже поимел
<admin-skif-biz> artus  - а порт какой указывать?
<admin-skif-biz> у меня их аж три ttyUSB_utps_
<artus> оно все настроено , под твой модем тоже
<admin-skif-biz> да ну.. в проге порт указан /dev/usb/tts/2
<artus> ну укажи 3
<skai> докмки
<skai> поставь нм
<skai> и vnstat
<skai> будет и счетчик трафика за периоды и за все время
<admin-skif-biz> у меня /dev/ttyUSB_utps_modem
<admin-skif-biz> да эт все стоит
<skai> и будет переключение режимов 2г и 3г на лету
<admin-skif-biz> только НМ модем не видит
<skai> модемманагер ставил?нм какой?
<skai> убунта вернее
<artus> нм вообще уныло с модемами работаеть
<skai> поставь транковый
<skai> и мобайл броадбанд провайдер инфо
<skai> artus: 4.2
<skai> мой е173 как родной
<skai> е1550 от мтс тож
<artus> admin-skif-biz,  ты вообще запускал скрипт ?
<artus> skai, я ж пробовал, оно тупит безбожно
<skai> artus: дык на демьяне то нм старый жутко
<skai> artus: тыб транковый с ппа поставил бы.люсидовое ппа к демьяну как родное
<artus> эм, а нафиг мне нм вообще ? у меня без него все на порядок стабильнее работатеь)
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30842
<artus> skai, ога, а бридж мне нм тоже поднимет?
<skai> а чеб и нет
<artus> skai, http://paste.ubuntu.com/623613/ ану раскажи как в нм настроить сие )
<skai> нмкли помучай
<skai> авось и сможет
<artus> а нмкли тут причем ?
<[koshka]> skai, няу
<skai> куку:)
<[koshka]> приветики
<artus> [koshka],  а у меня боольшая миска клубники)
<[koshka]> artus, че то я ее в симфере побъелась
<[koshka]> объелась
<admin-skif-biz> тут я еще один скрипт нашел тут http://sargatka.ru/?page_id=81
<admin-skif-biz> pl. но работает ))
<XuMuK> ыыы, дочка расстреливает говорящего Ларри молнией и уссываецо))
<irc-neo> Эххх не получилось... так хотелось поставить линух на старый комп а ниче не вышло. Короче хоть лхде, хоть опенбокс, старое железо это не спасает
<skai> irc-neo: ДЫК СТАВЬ ПАПИРОСКУ
<skai> блин
<skai> короч ты понял
<skai> или тиникор
<irc-neo> skai: ты имеешь ввиду папи?
<irc-neo> puppy?
<skai> ага
<skai> puppyrus
<skai> или tinycore
<skai> dsl
<skai> и прочее
<irc-neo> skai: ты же сказал что нвидиа 2 не поддерживает аппаратное декодирование видео, думаешь проц в папи справится с этой задачей
<irc-neo> skai: мне нужно просто гладкое нормальное воиспроизведение видео, даже не мкв, а обычных файлов
<skai> понимаешь.на старое железо ставить дистр 2011 года - это изврат
<skai> проц какой?
<irc-neo> celeron 900
<artus> irc-neo, я ж те говорю, нетинстал иксы и опенбокс и все прекрасно крутитцо на р300І 64 памяти )
<artus> *300+
<irc-neo> artus: а как видео?
<irc-neo> artus: видео смотреть можно?
<artus> смплеером играет
<irc-neo> artus: гладко, без рывков?
<skai> vlc
<skai> лучше
<irc-neo> artus: а какая видеокарта у тебя?
<artus> skai, с каких пор?
<skai> с тех пор, как он идет с поддержкой ваапи изкаропке, в отличие от мплеера
<artus> да фиг его нает, чейто древнее там стоит, собиралось как машинка для глянуть фильм да погуглить
<artus> ыкай, ды дурак? какое нафиг ваппи на ацки древнем компе ? )))
<skai> artus: я говорю про влц и почему оно лучше
<skai> а не про его комп
<skai> тип холиварчик
<irc-neo> artus: не могу найти netinstall, это версия диструтива?
<skai> artus: кранч дай.демьян постарше да и коробка сразу
<artus> irc-neo, научить гуглом пользоватцо7
<irc-neo> ок понял
<irc-neo> щас сек...
<artus> ненадо ему кранч, пусть чистый дебьян берет уж лутше
<skai> он сам коробку не поставит
<irc-neo> artus: ubuntu netbook edition?
<artus> irc-neo, и в експерте снимаеш галки во всего при предложении поставить какое либо окружение
<artus> нееет
<artus> ща дам сцыль
<artus> irc-neo, http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/lucid/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso
<skai> artus: теперь ыт дурак
<[Raiden]> какие ещё дебианы, берете альтернейт сд , там в меню загрузки есть по ф4 или ф5 опция ставить без гуи.
<skai> artus: какой нафиг поверписи?
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> artus: ты на i386 ему давай
<artus> skai, http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/lucid/main/ предложи лутше
<skai> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC
<artus> [Raiden], нафиг тянуть 600 метров альтернейта7
<skai> скажи ты уверен, что у него старый мак?
<[Raiden]> ну можно с миниизо, там тот же установщик.
<[Raiden]> 15мб
<[Raiden]> +-
<skai> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skai> artus: запоминай
<irc-neo> ребят вы меня запутали)
<irc-neo> куда че лезть?
<skai> irc-neo: моя ссылка последняя
<skai> читать смотреть
<irc-neo> ок ща проверю
<artus> irc-neo, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<skai> irc-neo: он и по моей ссылке все поймет
<skai> artus: он и по моей ссылке все поймет
<irc-neo> спасиб ребят
<skai> artus: а ты меня не пугай.а то путаться в архитектурах и советовать поверписи - на тебя не похоже:)
<artus> skai, )) да четь моск тупит )
<artus> не туда смотрит )
<skai> а я спужался,что тя подменили
<[koshka]> оО)
<[koshka]> че то я и не заметила, что меня выкинуло
<Sergey_IT> а чего народу мало? Экзамены? Хвосты? Или дачи?
<[Raiden]> дачи небось
<[Raiden]> хорошо в деревне летом... (с)
<bybyby> в топку єкзамені
<Sergey_IT> это когда сдал...
<admin-skif-biz> Дааачи!
<admin-skif-biz> Всем было бы хорошо, если бы не интернет через одно место
<irc-neo> Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста команду для форматирования флешки в fat32?
<irc-neo> А то в инете пишут про гпартед и другую дурь, есть же наверное команда в терминале для этого какая нить...
<Sergey_IT> http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B8+%D0%B2+fat32&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<irc-neo> да читал я там дурь про гпартед
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=55130.0
<artus> irc-neo, cfdisk
<irc-neo> artus: ок, ща гляну
<artus> что там глядеть) береш и пользуеш)
<kand> Ребята!Помогите с проблемкой!
<Sergey_IT> artus, он чего-то форматнул )))
<kand> n unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<kand> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<kand> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages, E:Списки пакетов или status-файл не могут быть открыты или прочитаны.'
<kand> WTF?????
<kand> Может кто сталкивался с такой бодягой?
<artus> @voice kand
<Sergey_IT> kand, ты - первый
<kand> в смысле первый?
<Sergey_IT> kand, столкнулся
<kand> Только проинсталил Xubuntu,не могу разобраться с ней - в английском НОЛЬ!
<XuMuK> skai, artus не знаете как в вичаье ьбдл.ж/
<XuMuK> чвк
<[koshka]> о_О
<[koshka]> XuMuK, ты трезв?)
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], он перегрелся - у него там 32 сегодня )
<artus> XuMuK, через ждывлацуша
<[koshka]> у наш жарче вроде
<[koshka]> вода +23
<[koshka]> оу о_О
<[Raiden]> это где?
<[koshka]> в крыму )
<[koshka]> в черном море
<[Raiden]> ясно
<umren> gimp прогрессирует кстати
<HACTEHbKA> Âñåì íåñïÿùèì äîáðîé íî÷è
<ubuntuhelp> HACTEHbKA! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<umren> поставил из ppa svn версию, однооконный режим появился
<umren> killer feature
<umren> теперь даже можно пользоваться
<[koshka]> омг. о_О
<[koshka]> настеньки какие то на форуме
<HACTEHbKA> Da blin kodirovka... Kak ee pomenyat'?
<[koshka]> ой, в чате
<[koshka]> в настройках
<umren> !utf-8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[koshka]> какой клиент?
<umren> !utf-8 | HACTEHbKA
<ubuntuhelp> HACTEHbKA: please see above
<Sergey_IT> HACTEHbKA, переверни блин
<[koshka]> artus, враги пришли
<artus> ща уйдут)
<[koshka]> она какая то не такая
<HACTEHbKA> Так нормально?
<bggooo> да
<[koshka]> нет
<HACTEHbKA> Славненько =)
<bggooo> что нет, все нормально :)
<[koshka]> artus, мне уже не нравится :(
<[koshka]> HACTEHbKA, что сломал?
<HACTEHbKA> Ребят, помогите пожалуйста. Вот я вот запускаю сервер CS а когда закрываю консоль то сервер останавливается...
<bggooo> альт+ф2 попробуй
<[koshka]> ну конечно, закрывать консоль..
<HACTEHbKA> Я под SSh
<HACTEHbKA> bp-gjl dbyls =)
<HACTEHbKA> Из под винды =)
<[koshka]> artus, мяяя!!
<HACTEHbKA> <[koshka]> СломалА =)
<HACTEHbKA> И тишина...
<bggooo> HACTEHbKA, странно коенечно это все, попробуй добавить в атозагрузку http://meandubuntu.ru/tag/%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D0%BA/
<XuMuK> Это я так покурить отошел))
<[koshka]> на пол часа?
<[koshka]> О_О
<XuMuK> Кошка, это дочка прикалываецо))
<HACTEHbKA> <XuMuK> Дочка же не с тобой живёт =)
<[koshka]> XuMuK, ясно
<XuMuK> Настя, я на выхи её забираю))
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, купи ей нетбук - пусть приобщается )
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK в испанию на выходные возишь? =)
<DarklamaR> Ку всем
<Sergey_IT> сколько раз?
<DarklamaR> ?
<rapidsp> смотря какие штаны
<XuMuK> Она в 40 км. От меня живет
<XuMuK> Ку
<DarklamaR> Подскажите плиз какой нибудь норм. фильмец, а то смотреть нечего
<seed22_> аська у всех работает?
<HACTEHbKA> DarklamaR "Я плюю на ваши могилы" посмотри
<HACTEHbKA> seed22_ с телефона джимм не работает, квип работает
<Sergey_IT> DarklamaR, Золушка
<seed22_> да у меня чего-то ни с того ни с сего разорвало соединение и написало инвалид пароль
<seed22_> непонятно
<HACTEHbKA> Ну помогите мне кто нибудь пожалста...
<seed22_> и не заходит больше
<seed22_> HACTEHbKA а что стряслось?
<HACTEHbKA> Блин, тоже ася не работает...
<DarklamaR> ладно, что нибудь посмотрим из этого)
<DarklamaR> кстати
<DarklamaR> квип не пашет
<DarklamaR> так что это у всех
<seed22_> опять эти удмурты протокол поменяли что ль?
<Sergey_IT> аська упала
<Escsun> Привет всем
<DarklamaR> Здаров
<DarklamaR> То аська падает, то скайп
<DarklamaR> омг
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, вечер добрый
<Escsun> jabber не падает )
<DarklamaR> 2012 все ближе и ближе)
<HACTEHbKA> seed22_ вот смотри. Я сейчас под виндой, а на работе серв убунту. Вот я на него серв КС поставила. Сейчас с консоли его запускаю всё нормально. Но вот только закрою консоль - серв КС выключается..\
<NoOova> Народ!!!
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, верно)
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, так и должно быть
<NoOova> у вас ничего не произошло с аськой щас?
<DarklamaR> о
<DarklamaR> ещё один)
<HACTEHbKA> Ну вот как сделать чтобы было нормально? =)
<Escsun> сдохла ася))
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, это и есть нормально
<seed22_> HACTEHbKA ну.. в консоли выполняется процесс.. закрываешь консоль - завершается процесс. Все верно
<HACTEHbKA> Ага. Сдохла...
<NoOova> на ицку.ком реставрация
<artus> !enter | DarklamaR
<ubuntuhelp> DarklamaR: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<NoOova> аааааааааааа мне вопросы по экзамену через пару минут должны прижти
<seed22_> HACTEHbKA сделать серв демоном
<seed22_> как - не знаю, сорри :)
<NoOova> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( кто скажет "используй джаббер" идитк в попу
<HACTEHbKA> А я хочу чтоб процесс не завершался =)
<[koshka]> ой
<NoOova> котя?
<[koshka]> Аська упала :D
<NoOova> котэ
<DarklamaR> У всех упала)
<[koshka]> дААА,Паша,это я
<NoOova> ))))
<seed22_> а давайте всем каналом еще раз повторим :)
<NoOova> привет! устроим чат на канале
<[koshka]> я не видела что вы там выше писали
<seed22_> HACTEHbKA или не закрывай консоль)
<[koshka]> че мне перечитывать че ли
<HACTEHbKA> Ну как не закрывай?? =(
<[koshka]> NoOova, иногда можно) меня пока не наказывают
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, не проще ли создать команду ?)
<seed22_> ну как ты ее открываешь? :-D
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, конечно в твоем случае лучше всего демон
<DarklamaR> HACTEHbKA>, а не легче через удаленку запустить консоль?
<seed22_> да, демон
<HACTEHbKA> DarklamaR подробнее =)
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, так как можно перезапустить, запустить или остановить )
<HACTEHbKA> Escsun подробнее =))
<DarklamaR> HACTEHbKA, ну, через тот же Радмин
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, не расскажу демоны никогда не писал
<seed22_> там убунту, vnc наверно
<HACTEHbKA> DarklamaR при чём тут радмин?
<artus> а че тупим? про screen никто не слышал чтоль?
<[koshka]> artus, =*
<DarklamaR> HACTEHbKA, ты ведь хочешь с удаленного компа сервер запустить?
<HACTEHbKA> Ну да
<DarklamaR> HACTEHbKA, ну так, заходишь на удаленный комп, запускаешь кс и выходишь
<artus> [koshka], :*  ))
<HACTEHbKA> Дак я так и делаю...
<DarklamaR> HACTEHbKA, так в чем проблема?
<HACTEHbKA> Только когда я консоль закрываю - то у меня кс останавливается
<DarklamaR> HACTEHbKA, ты имеешь ввиду консоль сервера КС?
<HACTEHbKA> Нет. Я с винды по SSH на серв захожу
<seed22_> ладно товарищи. Всем доброй ночи.
<HACTEHbKA> seed22_> *bye*
<DarklamaR> HACTEHbKA, используй Радмин и все будет пучком
<DarklamaR> бб
<HACTEHbKA> DarklamaR подробнее =)
<artus> @voice DarklamaR
<artus> DarklamaR, заканчивай бред нести
<HACTEHbKA> Я радмин то знаю, только на линукс с ним никогда не выходила
<artus> DarklamaR, причем тут радмин к ssh ?
<HACTEHbKA> У меня же на сервере нет иксов....
<DarklamaR> artus, человеку всего лишь надо на удаленном компе серв включить, чем Радмин плох?
<artus> DarklamaR, ты совсем с головой не дружиш? причем тут радмин к бубунтовому серверу?
<artus> DarklamaR, и вообще, причем тут радмин на канале бубунты?
<HACTEHbKA> Вот и я голову чешу =))
<HACTEHbKA> И вообще радмин уже давненько тимвьювером заменила =)
<seed22_> HACTEHbKA гугли на тему "как сделать процесс демоном"
<seed22_> потом делай
<DarklamaR> artus, вообще-то я не в курсе был что сервер unix, человек сказал что не винде сидит и пытается вкл. сервер
<artus> повторяю еще раз, msn screen
<NoOova> HACTEHbKA: )))) девушка нуко с серера. и apt-get purge openssh-server
<HACTEHbKA> Еслиб я на винде не могла бы серв запустить, я бы просила помощи на канале #виндовз
<NoOova> на винде сервер кс прекрасн работает
<artus> DarklamaR, так вот чтоб вкурсе выть сначала читаем потом советуем, дабы не нести бред
<artus> *man
<DarklamaR> какие все злые) ужс)
<XuMuK> ндаа
<HACTEHbKA> Ага =) Вчера меня расстрелять хотели =))
<DarklamaR> HACTEHbKA, печально)
<artus> HACTEHbKA, еще не вечер)
<XuMuK> DarklamaR, а ты думай перед тем, как бред нести, тада все будут добрые))
<leonid1> как Буданова?
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, а есть такой канал?)
<HACTEHbKA> Новости на канале новостей=)
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK Не задумываясь писала =))
<XuMuK> Channel ##windows: 449 nicks (1 op, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 448 normals)
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> я даже не знал))
<HACTEHbKA> Ага... Почитала про создание демонов....
<XuMuK> демонизация, проще говоря))
<HACTEHbKA> Да там программирование сплошное..
<XuMuK> убунту-демоны)
<HACTEHbKA> Я вот создала скрипт запуска сервера и создала автозагрузку на него. Но не запускается КС при запуске серва...
<Dimka> где лежит whitelist?
<artus> HACTEHbKA, sudo -u user /xxx/zzz/ccc.sh & в /etc/rc.local
<NoOova> блин скрин забыли чтоли
<Sergey_IT> только перед этимя бы sleep поставил на всякий случай
<NoOova> зачем его в реальный тти ещё и от рута
<NoOova> ппц
<artus> угу, гдеть в минуту самое оно
<NoOova> ппц
<artus> NoOova, где ты рута видеш?
<HACTEHbKA> Ну я под рутом...
<NoOova> а из rc.local  с какими жто правами запускается?
<artus> NoOova, и да, про скрин уже сказано, 2жды
<NoOova> мне смешно. ппц
<artus> NoOova, чукча не читатель? чукча писатель?
<artus> NoOova,  sudo -u user это рут?
<NoOova> нет
<NoOova> но всёрвно
<artus> что всеравно ?
<NoOova> блн класть скрипт в автозагрузку
<NoOova> который порто с винды является
<NoOova> извращение какое
<HACTEHbKA> Ничего он не порт с винды
<NoOova> да отличается только сошками от дллок
<NoOova> структура даж та же
<artus> NoOova, а что случитцо то такого страшного ?
<HACTEHbKA> Ну я не вскрывала =)
<NoOova> artus:  вы ещё квип через вайн запихайте в рц.локал ерез слип
<NoOova> с указанеим хсервера
<NoOova> это блин не сервис
<NoOova> это прикладная прога
<artus> NoOova, ты аргумент выдай, чего случитцо страшного если засунуть в рц.локал
<artus> NoOova, эм... с каких пор в серве кс указываетцо икссервер?
<NoOova> мало ли что может уязвимость какаято
<NoOova> artus: я не про кс написла а пример через попу запуска рпивёл
<artus> NoOova, аргументируй что это такая страшная попа запуска
<NoOova> artus: потому что это отход от правильной устоявшейся структуры
<artus> мдя
<artus> ну в твоем случае отход от устоявшейся структуры если ты не в емпати сидиш) она ж вроде как устоявшаяся и правельная труктура для общения в бубунте )
<HACTEHbKA> мальчики... Мне то что делать? =))))))
<NoOova> artus: не от структуры конкретного дистриба
<NoOova> а вообще от линукс принципов
<NoOova> debian-based
<artus> и да, мне проще прописать в /etc/rc.local чем городить ранлевелы думая за кем оно там и когда подниметцо) так всяко быстрее, и безопасность от этого ну нифига ниразу не страдает
<NoOova> кс сервер это не сервис! он не должен запускаться при старте
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> асечка упала
<NoOova> artus: я не говорю про ранлевелы
<HACTEHbKA> Я вообще босса убить хочу за то, что перевёл офис на линукс... Меня этому не учили...
<NoOova> artus: я не говорю про ранлевелы
<Nor8> vdrandom: Уронили точнее
<vdrandom> кто?
<artus> NoOova, а ты подругому авторан без иксов сделать можеш?
<vdrandom> кто посмел?!
<NoOova> я говорю что кс сервер это полупроприентарная хрень котора  точно не должна быт в автозапуске и темболее от рута
<artus> так чтоб просто, быстро и наглядно )
<NoOova> artus: о чём и реч оно вообще должно быть максималотно изолированно от всего и не бть в автозапуске
<Nor8> vdrandom: Хз, на Хабре написали  http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/im/121107/
<artus> NoOova, повторяю тебе еще раз, где ты запуск от рута видиш?
<NoOova> artus: можно и написать веб интерфейс заскриптовать
<NoOova> 2 кнопочки сделать стар и стоп
<NoOova> artus: ну ладно это  так. но всёранво
<NoOova> это не должно быть демоном
<NoOova> это обычное пользователское приложение
<HACTEHbKA> Ну даже если ей и не нужно быть в автозагрузке, то как мне сделать, как мне запустить сервер, чтобы он не останавливался при закрытии консоли?
<NoOova> HACTEHbKA: screen
<artus> NoOova, это где так написано что оно не должно быть деманом ?
<HACTEHbKA> Расскажи про него подробнее...
<NoOova> он оста1тся работать когда консолька отцепляется
<NoOova> artus: потому что это полупроприентарная виндовопортированная хрень
<artus> и че
<HACTEHbKA> Нет его.. Ни в ТОРе ни в списках серверовКС
<vdrandom> смешные фанатики смешные. :)
<NoOova> HACTEHbKA: посмотри плих в гугле, там просто
<NoOova> просто запускаеш его и продолжаеш работу
<vdrandom> а чего такого в опенсурсе, чего нет в проприетарщине?
<artus> что оно сделает будучи запущено с правами юзера ?
<NoOova> а когда надо отключиться просто отклчается
<NoOova> для возврата - screen -x
<HACTEHbKA> А вот про веб интерфейс мне бы хотелось побольше узнать
<artus> кроме как навернетцо в случае чего ничего с ним не станетцо
<NoOova> artus: жто холивар. у тебя какойто виндовс вей
<NoOova> artus: неправильно это
<vdrandom> "виндовс вей", "проприетарный", "деманы". толсто же
<artus> NoOova, причем тут виндовс вей к решению конкретного вопроса ? надо стоб стартовал скрипт при запуске сиситемы, это можно или через ранлевелы сделать или через rc.local , проблема то в чем ?
<NoOova> получаеся в тебе
<artus> пичаль
<NoOova> =))))))))))))))))))
<NoOova> artus: ну вот решение =) сервак падает, его перезапускает хостер, при запуске он отправляет админу смску или мейл, я стартовал. админ заходит на веб интерфейс и нажимаеткнопочку старт кс сервера
<NoOova> с выводом в веб консоли сервака
<artus> NoOova, причем тут хочтер?
<XuMuK> artus, меня внаглую лишают гаджетов)) http://goo.gl/BE130
<NoOova> хорош сервак просто перезагружается
<NoOova> хостера нет сам себе зостер
<NoOova> сервак в кладовке
<XuMuK> мы с ней заменялись зато))
<XuMuK> теперь у меня есть комп)
<artus> NoOova, ты предлагаеш для того чтоб запустить скриптик городить вебморду ?
<NoOova> artus: да
<artus> нуну, удачи
<NoOova> ну воти поговорили
<artus> NoOova, а теперь обясни мне где здесь юникс-вей?
<NoOova> ладно мгне просто было скучно
<NoOova> спок ночи
<NoOova> я пошёл
<vdrandom> он толстый тролль
<artus> или без вяндовой привычки тыцять мышкой не ?
<NoOova> !NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<vdrandom> что ты от него ждёшь? :)
<NoOova> )))
<HACTEHbKA> Я так поняла - мой вопрос для вас просто повод зарядить палемику...
<mva> странно
<Sergey_IT> vdrandom, наверно, когда помоется...
<NoOova> HACTEHbKA: Насть конерктный ответ
<mva> на убунтуру и нету срачика по поводу того, что аська сдохла
<NoOova> screen
<NoOova> погулли
<vdrandom> HACTEHbKA, тут любой вопрос - просто повод.
<mva> а я думал тут каждый второй ныть будет
<mva> :)
<NoOova> mva: я уже поплакал
<vdrandom> у меня асечка сдохла. а ты злой, mva
<vdrandom> :(
<HACTEHbKA> <+NoOova> читаю уже..
<Sergey_IT> mva, проверили, что не работает и всё )))
<mva> :)
<NoOova> HACTEHbKA: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<mva> ну, каким бы это не было счастливым мигом, но как-то она не вовремя
<vdrandom> не знаю, к чему тут про скрины все пошли говорить
<vdrandom> но кроме скрина есть ещё и tmux
<vdrandom> :)
<mva> я по должностной инструкции должен быть онлайн до 2:00 UTC ;)
<mva> а она сдохла
<vdrandom> лол
<mva> вот сдохла б в 2:01 и туда б ей и дорога :)
<vdrandom> а чочо? с тебя же спросу никакого - сдохла-то она не по твоей вине
<NoOova> ядумаю тебя не спалят
<NoOova> у всех же сдохда а не только у тебя
<NoOova>  ты говори что был в онлайне
<vdrandom> наоборот, сами дураки - завязывать работу на сторонних сервисах
<NoOova> =)))) ничо не знаеш
<[koshka]> NoOova, Пашкаааа
<NoOova> Кооотяяяя
<NoOova> буде меня навещать когда меня забанят?
<[koshka]> за что? о_О
<NoOova> за троллинг
<mva> [koshka]: !!!
<[koshka]> я тебя и так навещаю в аське
<vdrandom> как будто неочевидно
<vdrandom> аська сдохла!
<mva> [koshka]: прямо сейчас навещаешь его в аське?
<[koshka]> mva, мяяяяяяяяя
<[koshka]> нет
<[koshka]> вообще
<NoOova> [koshka]: за ушко =)
<HACTEHbKA> Блин.. Я ничего не понимаю... Мне нужно написать screen /путь_до_скрипта_запуска?
<NoOova> Прикол
<NoOova> откываем ICQ.COM смотрим код странички. после </body> открывается <head>
<HACTEHbKA> Да я с линуксом 4 дня... Но хочу знать его =)
<NoOova> всё так у нас
<HACTEHbKA> =)))
<Sergey_IT> mva, пошли письмо, не?
<NoOova> всем спок ночи. Котэ, сладких
<DarklamaR> NoOova, зашел, посмотрел, у меня все как надо оО
<NoOova> строка 35:    </body>    <HEAD>
<mva> Sergey_IT: кому? :)
<vdrandom> ЩИТО? О_о 35 строк на пустой странице с анимированной флешкой? О_о
<Sergey_IT> mva, типа запасной канал...
<mva> vdrandom: ENJOY YOUR БЫДЛОКОД :)
<NoOova> нуу там кошерно всё в <center> упаковано
<DarklamaR> NoOova,<META HTTP-EQUIV="Expires" CONTENT="-1">
<DarklamaR>     </head>
<DarklamaR>     <body>
<DarklamaR> 	<center class="centerClass">
<NoOova> =)) да да. красиво неправдали
<vdrandom> вин
<DarklamaR> оо
<DarklamaR> вижу
<DarklamaR> </body>
<DarklamaR>    <HEAD>
<NoOova> двухголовый
<NoOova> вторая голова снизу.. всё понятно
<NoOova> мужик
<NoOova> мыжик
<HACTEHbKA> Вроде разобралась со СКРИН. Только вот еще один вопрос возник. У меня мускуль при старте системы не запускается...
<vdrandom> а должен?
<HACTEHbKA> Ну хотелось бы =)
<vdrandom> если не запускается, значит либо не настроен так, чтобы запускаться, либо настроен криво
<vdrandom> в первом случае надо проверять настройки, во втором - тоже, но ещё и в логи заглянуть :)
<vdrandom> или ручками попробовать запустить
<mva> HACTEHbKA: перелогинься
<mva> и да, rc-update add mysqld default
<mva> в смысле update-rc.d add mysql defaults ;)
<mva> но первое - более кошерно, хоть и не профильно для этого канала :)
<[koshka]> mva, мяу
<rg45> гав
<HACTEHbKA> Ну я перелогинивалась тыщщу раз..
<HACTEHbKA> Сейчас попробую твой вариант
<nimbos> Все привет.
<vdrandom> аэм... перелогиниться, чтобы запустить скрипт в init.d?
<vdrandom> может, всё-таки, ребутнуться?
<mva> [koshka]: мяу-мяу :)
<XuMuK> э\\\элэ\
<Desniza> оооо девачки
<Desniza> Настенька давай знакомитца - тибя как завут ? )))
<artus> Desniza, http://www.alleng.ru/edu/ruslang1.htm
<Desniza> а чиво это такое ?
<artus> Desniza, это учить
<HACTEHbKA> <Desniza> меня зовут Анатолий. У меня ботода и свитер.
<[koshka]> о_О
<Desniza> <   m_modelBuildings = new ListModel(new ObjectListDescription, qApp);
<Desniza>     m_modelTasks = new ListModel(new ObjectListDescription, qApp);
<Desniza> > а чиво такое ботода ?
<Desniza> упс
<HACTEHbKA> Дак если человек на ник не смотрит =)
<Desniza> <НАСТЕНКА> а чиво это такое ?
<HACTEHbKA> борода*
<artus> @voice Desniza
<Desniza> а как много пива ты пьешь за один присест ?
<Desniza> what is @voice ?
<HACTEHbKA> +Desniza на ник мой посмотри
<artus> !v | Desniza
<ubuntuhelp> Desniza: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<Desniza> сори больше не буду
<HACTEHbKA> Вот еще вопрос возник. Я в этом вообще слабовата. Вот я на сервере развернула веб (апач, мускуль..), открывается по айпи. Как мне привязать домен к нему?
<HACTEHbKA> Домен есть
<Desniza>  у регистратора указать свой апишник
<Desniza> у регистратора домена где ты его купила
<HACTEHbKA> Они заразы айпишники не принимают...
<Desniza> и прописать обратный DNS и резервный
<[koshka]> аськэ включили
<Desniza> rfr nfr jyb yt ghbybvf.n - ghb gjregrt ns ljk;yf erfpfnm xnj ljvty dfcz gegrby rjv ,eltn yf nfrjv-nj fgbiybrt
<Desniza> ой извините
<Desniza> так вот при покупке ты должна указать что такой домен будет на таком то апишнике
<HACTEHbKA> [koshka] у меня не работает...
<HACTEHbKA> +Desniza это я знаю. Лан, пойду регистратору моск вынесу =)
<XuMuK> Mzekссё чув?-н
<XuMuK> всё, спать отправил))
<XuMuK> на сегодня это был последний раз)
<HACTEHbKA> Всем спокойнойночки *bye*
<Sergey_IT> mva, аська работает
<rapidsp> гы http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/11/icq/
<KingOfAbsinthe> Привет тунеядцы
<KingOfAbsinthe> :)
<vdrandom> иди спать
<artus> кито tmux пользует?
<mva> я
<artus> а у него как буфер прокручивается? ))
<artus> все, вроде вылечил set -g terminal-overrides 'xterm*:smcup@:rmcup@'
<KingOfAbsinthe> есть какая нить прога в линуксе как наподобие Paint в винде?????
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-11
<Escsun> KingOfAbsinthe, есть)
<KingOfAbsinthe> как называется
<Escsun> да их полно
<KingOfAbsinthe> К примеру
<KingOfAbsinthe> и какая лучше
<Escsun> gpaint на пример не пробовал хз)
<Escsun> меня гимп устраивает
<KingOfAbsinthe> так и пишется ГИМП????
<KingOfAbsinthe> или по английски
<KingOfAbsinthe> GIMP
<Escsun> gimp
<KingOfAbsinthe> спс
<vdrandom> хитрый план: автоматически размонтировать NFS при выключении сервера
<vdrandom> это вообще возможно?
<artus> зачем ?
<vdrandom> и сервер, и клиент - это обычные домашние компы, которые вырубаются на ночь и могут быть не включены одновременно
<vdrandom> серверу пофиг, а вот клиент начинает тупить, когда сервер вырубается
<artus> а есть ключик чтоб не тупил )
<vdrandom> какой?
<artus> клиенту)
<artus> ай , ща гляну, гдето было в загашнике
<vdrandom> soft, что ли?
<artus> hard Программа осуществляющая доступ к файлу на смонтированной по NFS файловой системе просто приостановит выполнение при разрыве связи с сервером. Процесс не может быть прерван или убит до тех пор, пока вы явно не укажите
<artus> опцию intr. Когда сервер NFS будет запущен заново, то программа продолжит безмятежно продолжать работу с прерванного места. Это скорее всего то, что вам нужно.
<artus> вобщем hard,intr и будет тебе щастье )
<artus> в фстаб
<vdrandom> да знаю, куда
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> как бы её размонтировать ещё, с выключенным сервером
<vdrandom> девайс занят и всё тут
<artus> а оно тебе надо при размонтированом ? )) или тебе девайса жалко?
<vdrandom> да просто стрёмно как-то. оно даже при листинге каталога, в котором находится маунт поинт, наглухо виснет :))
<vdrandom> то есть если надо будет - вырублю, конечно, в / всё ок
<artus> ну с hard,intr не будет виснуть
<vdrandom> ну это главное
<artus> у меня вроде не висло а тупо отвалиалось когда я тушил сервак
<artus> а первый раз да , зависло наглухо )
<vdrandom> ну, может, в сусе такой особый нфс :)
<vdrandom> там и судо какой-то особый, не хочет $HOME хранить с ключом -s :)
<artus> umount -f  в принципе принудительно должен отмаунчивать
<vdrandom> неа
<vdrandom> говорит, занято устройство, идите нафиг
<vdrandom> то есть это umount.nfs говорит
<vdrandom> а umount просто молча залипает :)
<vdrandom> а, ну да, конечно.
<vdrandom> просто прибиваем демона и всё ок
<vdrandom> проще всего будет прописать noauto в fstab, и монтировать on demand.
<vdrandom> потому что думается мне, при включении клиента, когда сервер выключен, хрен что примонтируется
<artus> а ты с  hard,intr проверил?
<vdrandom> если сервер включить
<vdrandom> нет ещё, завтра уже буду проверять :)
<artus> ну дык потом скажеш ему просто маунт ххх и все
<vdrandom> напишу няшный скрипт, который будет монтировать и запускать дельфина :))
<sharikoff> асько здох?
<sharikoff> =)
<Escsun> здох
<sharikoff> туды ему и дорога..
<go8765432> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/ походу упал
<go8765432> или это у меня только ?
<[Raiden]> лежит
<yurau_> программу для подсчета трафика для 11.04 не подскажите?
<rapidsp> форум сломали?
<umren> yo
<umren> xz
<umren> inkscape кстати офигенная программа
<umren> раньше был в разы хуже
<sharikoff> yurau_: iptables
<sharikoff> !down
<sharikoff> угу.. бот сдох
<yurau_> sharikoff: спасибо за совет. но от чтения доки по айпитаблес у меня болит голова
<sharikoff> прими таблетку и начинай читать
<yurau_> и не только у меня одного. думаю на неббуке выходить в инет по гпрс. желитально посчитать трафик
<[Raiden]> в гугле полно советов как траф считат
<[Raiden]> ь
<yurau_> в томто и дело. я хочу рекомендуемое решение
<sharikoff> аа
<yurau_> форум в дауне. а говорили что хороший хостинг
<sharikoff> типа в трее окошечко там?.. все дела
<yurau_> ну это былобы идеально
<sharikoff> нажимаешь на кнопочку посчитать и все считает?
<yurau_> галку ставишь и все
<sharikoff> не.. такой не знаю
<yurau_> :)
<sharikoff> я тока тяжелую артиллерию
<sharikoff> нетфлоу, сфлоу
<sharikoff> айпитейблс
<sharikoff> что то типа того
<sharikoff> а про окошечки сорри, помочь ничем не могу =)
<yurau_> подожду пока форум очнется до вечера
<sharikoff> а на других форумах не пишут про динукс?
<sharikoff> *линукс
<yurau_> ну. я не тороплюсь
<skai> yurau_: ну вот и хостинг то тут при чем?работы на серверах.
<yurau_> работы на серверах делают обычно глубокой ночью
<umren> "обычно"
<skai> пока у нас день - в других странах ночь
<umren> да, у нас тут обслуживают все амриканские одмины
<umren> вот и причина
<skai> неее.за южным полярным кругом находятся
<skai> там ночь
<skai> еще полгода
<umren> вечная
<umren> пингвины одмины
<yurau_> и вечная мерзлота :)
<skai> дык.пингвиноось
<skai> эхххх
<skai> тяжкая ситуация.придется все самому говорить.без бота
<skai> и тишинаааа
<mikhanius> народ
<mikhanius> кто помочь может,
<mikhanius> ?
<mikhanius> ээй
<sharikoff> жалуйся
<skai> mva: психиатр может помочь
<skai> блин
<skai> вылетел
<skai> отчаялся
<sharikoff> Самолет авиакомпании Iberia, выполнявший рейс из Мадрида во Франкфурт, вернулся в аэропорт вылета из-за пассажира, который полностью разделся в салоне.
<sharikoff> красафчег
<skai> читал читал:)заголовок читал:)новсть показлась неинтересной:)
<skai> я вон в вузе как то разделся, чтобы доказать человеку, что он слово не держит:)
<skai> отделался выговором с занесением:)
<sharikoff> занесением в грудную клетку?
<skai> в личное дело:)
<sharikoff> аа
<skai> зато я победил:)доказал человеку, что его слово ничего не стоит:)
<sharikoff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzLSqs5J0NM
<umren> skai: жжошь
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/10/unitaz/
<umren> skai: девочкам понравилось?
<shenmue> ппц новость
<shenmue> во первых это кто? во вторых вчера дтп видел. ерундав принципе. но почему то на первые полосы не попало
<umren> дтп стопитсот в день
<umren> почему оно должно попадать вполосы
<shenmue> а что это за немцов что всем так прям интересно про его машину?
<skai> дык политик.
<skai> а ты много видел политикам, которым разбивают машину унитазом,а понты отказываются уголовное дело грузить?
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/10/resolution/
<shenmue> ну... я много видел как в пилиции отказываются простым гражданам помогать
<shenmue> вот это актуально . это действительно проблема
<skai> вот тут ответ думы понравился.не стали говорить, что мол у нас все демократично.а сказали - не лезьте в наши дела:)по сути - признались, что нифига не демократичны выборы
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/06/10/ripoff/
<stasdizzi_mob> [#ubuntu-ru] Ubuntu Russian * Encoding: UTF-8 * Правила: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc * Зарегистрируйте свой никнейм для того чтобы общаться на канале: /msg ubuntuhelp !nick * Бот-помошник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help * #ubuntu-
<ubuntuhelp> порядок изображаю
<DenSpirit> O:-)
<ubuntuhelp> аааааапчхиииии
<shenmue> буть
<ubuntuhelp> пасип
<shenmue> моя бабушка перед смертью так же чихала
<ubuntuhelp> агай,внучек.именно так
<DenSpirit> %)
<ubuntuhelp> DenSpirit: Уважайте собеседников. Не флудите бессмысленными сообщениями. Если у вас есть вопрос - задавайте и вам помогут.
<DenSpirit> ubuntuhelp:нет проблем, прекращаю
<DenSpirit> почему виртуалбокс начинает безбожно тормозить при включении режима масштабирования и разворачивания его на весь экран?
<ubuntuhelp> DenSpirit: Начнем с правильной постановки вопроса: Здарвствуйте. У меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь сделать <действия> и получаю <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ?
<DenSpirit> угусь
<DenSpirit> У меня установлена Natty Narwhal 11.04. Я пытаюсь c помощью программы VirtualBox OSE, установленной из официального репозитория, запустить свою виртуальную машину Windows XP в режиме масштабирования, для того,чтобы растянуть одно полноэкранное приложение в ней на полÐ
<DenSpirit> ЧЯДНТ?
<sebby> DenSpirit - почему я вижу крякозубры в вашем посте? или это обман зрения?
<XuMuK> artus, попробуй ctrll018.783
<DenSpirit> sebby: у вас нет проблем с кодировкой случаем?
<DenSpirit> у меня все в порядке видно*SCRATCH*
<sharikoff> длинные посты пишутся кракозябликами
<counterfeit> установил apache\mysql\phpmyadmin - как настроить что бы PHP работало?
<counterfeit> подскажет кто? -)
<yurau> надо установить php
<counterfeit> оно работает только почему то сайтец не загружается
<counterfeit> phpinfo работает
<yurau> значит работает
<yurau> а какой сайт не загружается?
<counterfeit> пхп скрипты не работают почему то. и сайт пустую страницу показывает
<counterfeit> ну я на винде писал двигло
<yurau> откуда сайт взялся?
<yurau> БД скопировали?
<counterfeit> Да, только он же пустую страницу показывает
<counterfeit> а должен хотя бы ошибку выдать что не может подключиться к БД
<yurau> в какую папку положили?
<counterfeit> var/www
<yurau> там в логах посмотри ошибку
<yurau> если ничего не найдешь
<counterfeit> Подскажи где посмотреть
<counterfeit> я не очень в этой системе разбираюсь : )
<yurau> тогда включи в php.ini показыват  ошибки
<yurau> может дашь ssh доступ или пообщаемся по скайпу?
<counterfeit> ssh доступ это как?
<counterfeit> удаленный рабочий стол?
<yurau> удаленный логин
<counterfeit> ага, поподробнее ?
<yurau> если не знаешь почитай вики сначала
<DenSpirit> У меня установлена Natty Narwhal 11.04. Я пытаюсь c помощью программы VirtualBox OSE, установленной из официального репозитория, запустить свою виртуальную машину Windows XP в режиме масштабирования, для того,чтобы растянуть одно полноэкранное приложение в ней на полÐ
<yurau> ссш используется админими для настройкисистемы
<yurau> DenSpirit: фраза обрывасется на слове  ..в ней пол
<DenSpirit> для того,чтобы растянуть одно полноэкранное приложение в ней на полный экран(приложение работает в 800*600). Получаю довольно сильные подвисания в работе виртуальной машины. Все остальное продолжает работать спокойно.
<DenSpirit> так?
<yurau> да
<yurau> а теперь вопрос
<yurau> :)
<yurau> но ответ я уже знаю
<yurau> сказать?
<yurau> или подождет вопрос?
<yurau> подождем
<counterfeit> хочу попробовать xampp поставить, как прошлые пакеты коректно удалить?
<yurau> counterfeit: sudo apt-get remove xampp
<counterfeit> xampp надо установить, прошлые пакеты удалить...
<[Raiden]> или purge
<yurau> может не надо
<DenSpirit> yurau: ответ на мой вопрос знаешь?
<DenSpirit> )
<yurau> мой случай тоже корректен
<counterfeit> Да перепутается все - потом ничего работать не будет
<yurau> DenSpirit: да. :)
<DenSpirit> yurau: ответь, онегаай ^^
<yurau> DenSpirit: надо установить windows guest tools
<yurau> DenSpirit: кажется так называютя
<DenSpirit> yurau: все уже стоит, сама система прекрасно разворачивается на весь экран
<yurau> исли не поможет попробуй отключить компиз если сможешь
<yurau> а что за ПО?
<DenSpirit> yurau: приложение работает только в 800*600. просто windows растягивает его на весь экран, а виртуалбокс оставляет картинку в оригинальном размере ><
<counterfeit> yurau: sudo apt-get remove apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin - Так все ок будет?)
<vamadir> народ помогите настроить парсер datacol
<yurau> counterfeit: xampp откуда?
<yurau> counterfeit: то что установлено со стандарной системой все должно работать корректно
<counterfeit> Да ты не понял!)))
<yurau> counterfeit: удалять не надо. ну если очень хочется тогда можно
<counterfeit> xampp еще не ставил
<counterfeit> а все остальное стоит
<counterfeit> хотел удалить чтоб xampp поставить вдруг чего попутается...
<counterfeit> Все стоит - phpinfo показывает. а скрипты не работают. даже если отдельно создать страницу где например <?php include...
<counterfeit> тоже пустая становится.
<yurau> что такое xampp? и как ты его планируешь после удаления ставить?
<counterfeit> В Винде xampp это сборка
<yurau> counterfeit: в линуксе было типо lamp-server
<counterfeit> так не удалять ничего тогда и еще xampp ставить?
<yurau> counterfeit: сейчас на десктопе у меня нет такого пакета
<yurau> counterfeit: подожди
<yurau> counterfeit: как ты эту сборку планируешь ставить?
<yurau> counterfeit: откуда она?
<counterfeit> с сайта apachefriends.org -)
<counterfeit> xampp for linux
<yurau> у меня все работает и так. сейчас посмотрю
<[Raiden]> оно чем-то лучше лампа из офиц репов?
<yurau> хуже. надо объясчнить почему или найти ошибку у него.
<counterfeit> Вообщем я вот так делал:
<counterfeit> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<counterfeit> установил, прописал в конфиге апача строку чтоб phpmyadmin работал
<counterfeit> html страницы без проблем грузятся
<counterfeit> а движки\php страницы нефига
<counterfeit> И не знаю что делать уже 4 день : )
<yurau> counterfeit: какой движек у тебя?
<counterfeit> Да сам писал нет движка
<yurau> counterfeit: ну давай вклюбчим ошибки
<yurau> сейчас скажу как
<counterfeit> Ок, жду. (Отойду на 10 минут)
<yurau> counterfeit: в папке /var/log/apache2 надо читать файл error.log
<yurau> это довольно несложно :)
<yurau> ну ты меня понимаешь!?
<slavanap> Добрый день. У меня установлена последняя официальная версия. Ядро я не пересобирал. Сейчас мне нужно изменить один модуль (uvcvideo), как это сделать не пересобирая всё ядро?
<slavanap> Или как это сделать, чтобы измененный модуль был совместим с текущей версией?
<yurau> slavanap: только пересборкой всего ядра
<slavanap> пробовал собрать ядро с kernel.org с конфигом из /boot/config-2.6.38-8-generic, но модуль оказался несовместим.
<yurau> slavanap: просто конфиг копируешь от текущего ядра, изменяешь версию, модуль и компилишь
<slavanap> Как сделать так, чтобы модуль можно было простым копированием заменить на нескольких машинах?
<counterfeit> PHP Warning:  require(lib/config.inc.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/site/include.inc.php on line 47
<counterfeit> 'lib/config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/site/include.inc.php on line 47
<yurau> slavanap: сначала читаешь реадме. обычно в ядро включают наиболее совершенную версию драйвера а на сайтах старье
<slavanap> Из каких исходников собрано 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> ты можешь поставить пакет linux-source , а потом нагуглить статью по тексту: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<[Raiden]> как отдельно модуль - я незнаю, но по идее можно.
<[Raiden]> многие дрова же ставятся без перезборки ядра
<slavanap> [Raiden], что включает в себя пакет linux-source
<[Raiden]> исходники текущего  убунтовского ядра, появится архив в /usr/src
<yurau> counterfeit: я пеар не юзал. может его надо инициализировать или скачать к нему что-н
<yurau> counterfeit: вообще-то пишет что нет прав на открытие потока. что за поток? файл или еще что?
<counterfeit> файл наверно index.php
<counterfeit> : ))
<slavanap> [Raiden], конфиг с этими исходниками будет тоже текущий идти?
<yurau> в линуксе надо выставлять еще права на папки
<yurau> чтоб пхп работал
<slavanap> [Raiden], или как нужно собирать, чтобы всё было совместимо?
<counterfeit> посмотрю ща в lib/config.inc.php чего нибудь
<[Raiden]> slavanap: я нею как собирать отдельный моддуль, если соберешь из них ядро целиком, оно будет таким же как текущее
<[Raiden]> т.е. почти то что ты хочешь
<[Raiden]> *незнаю
<slavanap> [Raiden], Спасибо!! Сейчас попробую, надеюсь, получится.
<[Raiden]> как собирать в убунте пакеты со своими ядрами найдешь в инете по тексту выше
<counterfeit> пойду погуглю вообще.
<yurau> counterfeit: читай документацию к php и др
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaGSSrp49uc&feature=player_embedded
<[Raiden]> ой блин, не то окно
<counterfeit> Все, разобрался
<counterfeit> права на папки надо было поставить
<yurau> ага
<counterfeit> Спасибо
<counterfeit> ввсем пока
<yurau> counterfeit: есть еще возможность пользоваться папкой пользователя для запуска сайта
<Vertrum> Это у меня только убунту форум не работает? 0_о
<umren> Vertrum: да, у тебя вирус :)
<Vertrum> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Vertrum> х)
<Vertrum> А если серьезно?
<[Raiden]> у всех
<[Raiden]> интересно с чем ссвязано
<[Raiden]> с постоянным ковырянием движка или с аптаймом убунты
<[Raiden]> )
 * [Raiden] убег на улицу
<yurau> [Raiden]: батла 3 лучше
<NoOova>  http://vedmed1969.livejournal.com/138111.html котэ
<yurau> и киска
<[Raiden]> бедный котяра
<umren> наоборот, счастливый
<[Raiden]> он небось бегать то не может. Какое тут счастье , с таким весом )
<Vertrum> Ну бегать может и не бегает, но вполне может перекатываться))
<umren> зачем ему бегать?
<umren> ему все в рот суют)
<umren> он же не бегает от собак на улице
<Vertrum> Да он скорее жрет собак, а не бегает от них)
<markmx> убунта катастрофически часто разлогинивается... в чем лапша? реагирует на открываемые флешки... неважно порнуха или ютубик... как бороться?
<umren> разлогинивается это как?
<umren> выходит из системы, закрывает приложения?
<markmx> да и вывваливается на выбор пользователя
<umren> удали флеш плеер, и переключи ютуб на хтмл5
<umren> :D
<umren> а прон не смотри больше
<Vertrum> И вообще не выходи в Интрнеты :D
<umren> не, остальное убунтоугодно
<umren> ты в интернет выходишь тока чтоб прон посмотреть? :D и чарлиджеймс75 на йтубе?
<markmx> кого?
<markmx> прон то полюбому приходиться смореть ибо работа такая, а кто такое чарлиджеймс?
<umren> http://www.youtube.com/user/charliejames1975
<umren> работа.. порнобарон что ле? :)
<markmx> ну как тебе сказать, вот ты знаешь как зовут девушку на присланном видео? =)
<markmx> чарли джеймс так?
<markmx> нус =) вот фиг не чарли джеймс
<markmx> дружно гуглим "скачать порно бесплатно Susanna Spears" =))))
<yurau> markmx: у тебя работа значит угадывать имена девушек. прикольно
<markmx> =))) нет
<yurau> мальчиков?
<markmx> лан итак что делать с разлогинами? они как бы не постоянны, но бывает... можно просмотреть сотню видяшек на ютупке потом открыть любую из них и вывалиться в логин
<markmx> ну могу и мальчиков угадывать... эйдетика она такая... серьезная штука спасибо яшкову
<markmx> эдейтика то бишь =)
<yurau> markmx: вываливается от утечки памяти
<yurau> скорее всего это корявый плугин в броузере
<markmx> хм... пробовал разные браузеры... даже в прикол ставил опру в автозагрукзу чтобы она грузила какую нить флешку с тубика в итоге из 10 ребутов 3-4 неудачных было
<yurau> смотри через плеер или через другой броузер
<markmx> стоит тот что дает адоп
<yurau> какая убунта? что ты с ней сделал? у меня ни разу не вылетела.
<yurau> понр смотрел. все ок. :)
<umren> просто убунта хочет это развидеть, вот и разлогинивается
<markmx> 11.04 из коробочки такое было прям в первый день
<markmx> никаких лишних дров не ставил, даже каталист не ставил сижу на иксорге
<yurau> уже 2 ошибки
<yurau> надо выкинуть ати. и запускать классик без эфектов
<markmx> эм что? ати не выкинуть ибо ноут
<markmx> ну классик ... блин хочу эффекты =)
<yurau> у тебя есть выбор. вылетать или нет.
<yurau> дай адрес понр я потестирую поможет мой совет или нет :)
<markmx> так =) у меня появился третий вариант =)))) тока что =))))))
<markmx> зарплату начислили =)))) пойду куплю ноут =)
<shenmue> !grub2
<shenmue> =( пичалько... угде бот? востанием занят что ли?
<umren> с боткой, ботянок делает :D
<yurau> shenmue: он наверно умер вместе с сайтом
<yurau> помощи теперь ждать не от кого
<yurau> придется на вопросы отвечать :)
<go8765432> это вы про форум?
<yurau> да
<go8765432> так и не известно что с ним?
<yurau> кто-то сказал что реорганизация сервера
<go8765432> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Az16k9qdofAJ:ubuntu.ru/+ubuntu.+ru&cd=1&hl=ru&ct=clnk&gl=ua&client=opera&source=www.google.com.ua
<go8765432> только что вешил кеш посмотреть)
<go8765432> *решил
<yurau> go8765432: как ты это выцепил?
<yurau> аа
<yurau> а как смотреть кэшь?
<go8765432> может тебе сказать ещё как гуглом пользоваться?)
<markmx> кеш очень просто, берешь кошелек, достешь оттуда деньги... и смотришь на них... получается что смотришь на кеш =)
<yurau> :) там дата 05.06.2011
<markmx> совсем свежее бабло значит =)
<yurau> тормоза они
<yurau> просто
<KyuuBe> день всем
<KyuuBe> недомессенджер работает у кого?
<XuMuK> ку
<shenmue> телепатов нет
<KyuuBe> асечка
<shenmue> работает
<KyuuBe> хм
<Vertrum> Вопрос конечно странноватый, но все ж. есть эмуль PS1 на линь? Что б без вайна 0_о
<shenmue> есть
<shenmue> еще вопросы? а то скучна
<only_you> всем привет. посоветуйте дистрибутив с кедами =)
<KingOfAbsinthe> Доброго все утра :)))))) У меня такой есть вопрос
<shenmue> only_you я тебе советую дистрибутив с кедами
<yurau> only_you: а что kubuntu не подходит?
<only_you> говорят в кубанту кеді не очень..)
<KingOfAbsinthe> Хочу купить себе телефон в пределах 15 тыс. руб, чтобы не дороже был. НО обязательно чтобы там бкамера не меньше 3 мегапикс., операционка Андройд??? Просто присмотрел себе Galaxy S 1, хотелось бы конечно купить себе гэлэкси С 2, но очень дорого ст
<shenmue> KingOfAbsinthe а причем тут убунту?
<yurau> only_you: что там не так?
<yurau> я не юзаю просто интересно :)
<KingOfAbsinthe> Да не причём
<ftk> а я юзаю но мне тоже интересно
<KingOfAbsinthe> просто такой вопрос не по убунту возник
<KingOfAbsinthe> щас в данный момент не у кого спросить
<yurau> KingOfAbsinthe: 3 дня назад кукил коммуникатор dell за 15. там андроид
<KingOfAbsinthe> вот и задал подобный вопрос сюда
<yurau> все красивое такое
<yurau> купил товарищь не я
<KingOfAbsinthe> ммм, понятно, просто я пока интересуюсь
<KingOfAbsinthe> пока определённого не выбрал пока
<yurau> KingOfAbsinthe: где выбираешь?
<KingOfAbsinthe> Да был в Эльдорадо, в евросети в альттелекоме, щас я на сайте магазина Олди
<KingOfAbsinthe> просто магазины по пути домой были :)))
<yurau> может ноут купишь? я купил 2хядерный за 11700
<KingOfAbsinthe> ноут есть
<KingOfAbsinthe> Но ноут опять же не везде возьмёшь
<KingOfAbsinthe> а старый телефон уже малость устарел
<KingOfAbsinthe> хочеться чё нить новенького :)))
<yurau> сколько стоил старый телефон?
<KingOfAbsinthe> Nokia 3500 около 6 тыс., но покупал его где то 3 года назад
<umren> KingOfAbsinthe: бери айфон 4
<umren> it changes everything
<umren> AGAIN
<KingOfAbsinthe> а хочу я какой нить коммуникатор, или смартфон, хз есть смартфоны с андройдом????
<KingOfAbsinthe> неееее
<umren> есть
<KingOfAbsinthe> айфон не хочу, все кого я знаю отзываются о нём не очень хорошо
<umren> но не дешевле 12 тыщ нормальные
<Vertrum> inflate in -lz
<umren> нормальные 12-15
<umren> крутые 15+
<Vertrum> Что за ошибка?
<Vertrum> пытаюсь glib-2 установить...
<KingOfAbsinthe> Вот, подскажите пожалуйста, что из этого можно купить http://www.oldi.ru/catalog/7165/ ????
<delorian> всем привет
<yurau> KingOfAbsinthe: ты почитай на какую марку htc нельзя обновить ОС - ту и не покупай.
<delorian> кто юзаю rss в коньках?
<delorian> юзает*
<KingOfAbsinthe> yurau: ок спс
<victor0000> KingOfAbsinthe мобилка хочет на убунту?
<KingOfAbsinthe> нееее, на андройд :)))
<victor0000> KingOfAbsinthe попробуеш скачать исо для андроид на виртуалбокс тестирую ну работает то не покупает
<umren> KingOfAbsinthe: incredible s
<victor0000> KingOfAbsinthe: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0220/h_1298203437_f668443aa4.png
<victor0000> KingOfAbsinthe: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0220/h_1298200280_ec951e86c4.png
<umren> androix x86?
<umren> в метасити тема убогая кстати
<umren> поставь бы компиз
<victor0000> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0220/h_1298204048_3ba4921b94.png
<umren> версия 2.2 походу ?
<KingOfAbsinthe> А что насчёт такого http://www.oldi.ru/catalog/element/0158502/   Как он, норм???
<KingOfAbsinthe> Просто по поводу обновления ОС там ничё не написано
<umren> KingOfAbsinthe: возьми серый инкредыбл, 15к стоит
<adminn> можно ли на Линуксечем-то открыть и редактировать lng-файлы?
<umren> lng это чо такое
<yurau> victor0000: а где исо андроида взять?
<umren> Png можно
<umren> lng что за формат?
<adminn> umren это тип файла
<KingOfAbsinthe> блииин :((( Дороговато инкредыбл стоит :(
<umren> KingOfAbsinthe: http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=7023058&hid=91491&suggest=1
<adminn> umren что-то связанное с языками
<umren> adminn: не знаю тогда
<adminn> блин
<victor0000> yurau: android-x86-2.2-generic.iso
<umren> старье
<slavanap> [ 9211.587260] uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<slavanap> Что это может значить?
<yurau> KingOfAbsinthe: мне дизайре з нравится. бери.
<KingOfAbsinthe> Z ????
<yurau> да. ты сам ссылку дал
<KingOfAbsinthe> yurau: http://www.oldi.ru/catalog/element/0158502/  Этот ????
<KingOfAbsinthe> Если да
<KingOfAbsinthe> то мне тоже он нравиться
<victor0000> http://www.android-x86.org/
<KingOfAbsinthe> И цена приличная
<KingOfAbsinthe> и дизайн
<KingOfAbsinthe> и камера вроже норм
<KingOfAbsinthe> 5 мегапикс
<yurau> victor0000: спс
<KingOfAbsinthe> всё спасибо кто помог мне
<yurau> этот
<yurau> KingOfAbsinthe: тока обрати внимание там выдвижная клава
<Momoka> андроид это просто оболочка freebsd типа гном, кде?
<KingOfAbsinthe> а она плоха чем то???
<KingOfAbsinthe> Я просто спрашиваю
<yurau> не знаю. на любителя
<KingOfAbsinthe> я не знаю просто плоха она чем то или нет???
<yurau> мне как раз клавиши в общем случае нравятся потому что экран остается большим
<KingOfAbsinthe> Momoka: Андройд это ОС с ядром UNIX
<umren> unix?
<KingOfAbsinthe> вроде графическая оболочка другая
<KingOfAbsinthe> хз я точно не знаю :)
<yurau> Momoka: тут все написано http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android
<ftk> там вроде подпиленныое ядро линукса
<KingOfAbsinthe> umren: Да, У Андройда Ядро Unix
<KingOfAbsinthe> это 100%
<umren> понятно
<yurau> нет линукс
<umren> на википедию зайди
<umren> почитй
<yurau> просто апи подменили
<yurau> я мамоке ссылку уже дал
<Momoka> спасибо
<KingOfAbsinthe> Так что не зря я задал вопрос по андройду :)))) Ведь они чем то похожи с Линуксом :D
<yurau> victor0000: какой файл качать для виртуалбокса?
<yurau> victor0000: там их 6 штук
<victor0000> yurau: http://android-x86.googlecode.com/files/android-x86-2.2-generic.iso
<yurau> victor0000: нашел. сейчас буду мучать
<yurau> да оттуда
<vamadir> вопрос. На данный момент есть нормальная реализация nvidia optimus+ubuntu или нет?
<vamadir> то что я нашел в гугле это только 2 программы. т.е. ссылки linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com и https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<vamadir> как я догоняю нормальной реализации nvidia optimus нет в ubuntu или я не прав?
<vamadir> ping me
<yurau> у меня нет такого девайса
<vamadir> просто на данный момент почти все новы пк идут nvidia optimus
<vamadir> те ноуты
<yurau> vamadir: вроде для винды драйвыер есть а для линукса костыли
<yurau> vamadir: первые 2 статьи читай http://www.opennet.ru/search.shtml?exclude=index|%2Fman.shtml&words=optimus
<Vertrum> Ubuntu 10.10. При выполнении ./configure пишет, что не найден GTK2, хотя при попытке установить, выдает что стоит уже последняя версия =/
<Vertrum> libgtk2 точнее
<yurau> Vertrum: надо ставит пакет типа libgtk2-dev
<Vertrum> та же фигня.
<Vertrum> А не.
<yurau> поточнее покажи ошибку
<Vertrum> секунду
<Dimka> почему после gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" в унити, нет контекстного меню по щелчку п/л кн. мыши у nm и почты?
<Dimka> но до него можно добраться через вызов конт. меню другой иконки
<victor0000> Dimka: перезагрузка?
<yurau> Dimka: я юнити не юзаю
<Dimka> reboot?
<Dimka> reboot?
<Dimka> делал
<Vertrum> libgtk2-dev выдает "Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.12.9-3ubuntu2)"
<victor0000> Dimka: классик
<Dimka> И ещё, кто нибудь знает альтернативу xneur
<yurau> альтернативы нет. только без нее
<yurau> Vertrum: какая система? что ты с ней сделал?
<Vertrum> libgtk2 установлен уже. Но все равно выдает ошибку. куда копать-то хоть?
<Vertrum> в смысле что я с ней сделал? 0_о
<ftk> libgtk2.0-0 установлен?
<yurau> victor0000: у меня замочки вышли. мышка пропадает. что нажать?
<Vertrum> да. Но когда выполняю ./configure пишет, что не установлен.
<ftk> apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<ftk> какую версию выдает
<victor0000> yurau: да, держи движение верх
<Vertrum> Установлен: 2.22.0-0ubuntu1
<ftk> а нужен 2.12.9-3ubuntu2
<ftk> попробуй asudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0=2.12.9-3ubuntu2
<Vertrum> не найдена... =/
<yurau> victor0000: как держать не пойму
<ftk> тогда мейк-файлы нужно править
<victor0000> yurau: мышь
<yurau> victor0000: у меня тачпад только
<victor0000> yurau: мышь это палца
<Vertrum> ftk, а что именно править?
<yurau> victor0000: держать значит двигать или что?
<ftk> файлы типа configure.am я в этом не спец
<victor0000> Vertrum: aptitude search libgtk
<Vertrum> И что со списком делать? Найти нужное и установить?
<victor0000> Vertrum: aptitude search libgtk
<Vertrum> выпонил
<Vertrum> вылез список. Дальше-то что?
<victor0000> Vertrum: паст
<victor0000> Vertrum: пасте*
<yurau> Vertrum: какую прогу компилишь?
<sharikoff> в голландии младший сисадмин по обязанностям эникейщик -2к евро..
<Vertrum> pcsx-df
<sharikoff> чо я не голландец..
<Vertrum> Эмулятор PS1
<ftk> а ты самые новые исходники скачал?
<yurau> sharikoff: голландский не знаешь
<Vertrum> Да вроде как
<sharikoff> yurau: выучу
<sharikoff> =)
<victor0000> Vertrum: apt-get install libgtk2.0*
<Vertrum> Итить. Мне обязательно ВСЕ устанавливать?
<ftk> Vertrum: на launchpad.net есть бинарники, правда не для 11.04
<Vertrum> у меня 10ю10
<sharikoff> http://ithappens.ru/story/6446
<yurau> Vertrum: откуда исходник качал?
<Vertrum> Если правильно понял, то с официалки.
<Nor8> Роллинг-релизом минтовским пользуется кто-нибудь?
<vdrandom|away> тестовым дебианом?
<Nor8> Да
<Nor8> vdrandom Пользуешь его?
<delorian> почему может не выводится rss в коньках?
<yurau> Vertrum: ссылку не дашь?
<Vertrum> сек
<yurau> Vertrum: не хочешь попробывать команду  auto-apt run ./configure
<Vertrum> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pcsx-df/
<Vertrum> Я, если честно, до этого из исходников не собирал. По этому что даст эта команда? ^^
<yurau> перед ней выполни auto-apt update-local
<yurau> она  автоматически установит пакеты где найдет недостающие файлы
<Vertrum> под судо?
<yurau> сначала нет потом видимо да
<yurau> вообще-то PCSX-df 1.10 release 29 March 2009
<Vertrum> Старше версий вроде как и нет
<Vertrum> 0_о Postfix Configuration?!
<yurau> т.е. она должна работать теоретически на 10.04
<Vertrum> Гм. Т.е. под маверик она вообще не заточена что ли?
<yurau> Vertrum: типа того. я сейчас попробую на 11.04
<skai> @deop
<yurau> Vertrum: лучше  поискать готовые деб файлы
<Vertrum> Дык в том и дело, что нет.
<Vertrum> не помогло.
<ftk> они есть но для динозавровой версии
<progerins> Как посмотреть команду запуска какой либо программы которую я установил?
<yurau> Vertrum: у меня вывалилось на configure: error: *** libnautilus-burn not found!
<yurau> progerins: я в синаптике смотрю
<Vertrum>  yurau: У тебя кеды или гном*
<yurau> гном классик без эфф
<progerins> А как отключить тупую аутентификацию???
<Vertrum> тут в ридми про это есть. если без гнома ось, то с другими параметрами запускать надо.
<Vertrum> вроде как
<Vertrum> --disable-nautilusburn.
<progerins> yurau, а как именно там это посмотреть?
<yurau> progerins: свойства пакета смотришь там списов файлов. запускаемый обычно в папке bin
<victor0000> Vertrum: ppa https://launchpad.net/~sbasalaev/+archive/psx?field.series_filter=maverick
<Vertrum> Гм. Спасибо. Попробую сейчас
<yurau> Vertrum: нет уж давай добивать
<yurau> Vertrum: теперь configure: error: unable to find libbz2 headers
<Vertrum> тут в репах версия старше...
<Vertrum> или нет..
<Vertrum> Я курить короче. Голова пухнет)
<Vertrum> версия та же. Но хотя бы зависимости устанавливает...
<Vertrum> и нифига >_<
<yurau> у меня пока все норм
<yurau> доустанавливаю пакетики
<yurau> Vertrum: что выдает?
<Vertrum> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_source_set_name
<Vertrum> Это уже при запуске. Установка прошла норм.
<yurau> я успешно конфигуре прошел. сейчас компилится. много варнингов
<victor0000> Vertrum: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sbasalaev/psx
<yurau> подожди немного. может у тебя левый гтк?
<Vertrum> Эмм... Левый? 0_о
<Nor8> ))
<victor0000> Vertrum: sudo apt-get update
<Nor8> В смысле коммунист )))
<Vertrum> :D
<yurau> коммунист-опортунист
<victor0000> Vertrum: aptitude search pcsx
<Vertrum>  victor0000: А дальше-то что?
<yurau> до сих пор компилится..
<victor0000> Vertrum: опять не работаеш?
<Vertrum> Неа.  Ну хотя бы установился.
<XuMuK>   ?
<victor0000> Vertrum: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624284/
<Vertrum> Все в точности так.
<XuMuK> вот чорд... с телефона через внц текст набираецо, а отсылюцо только пробелы и знаки(
<XuMuK> yurau, чо компиляете то?
<Vertrum> эмулятор PS1
<yurau> XuMuK: http://pcsx-df.sourceforge.net/
<XuMuK> аа
<XuMuK> давайте в контру лучше))
<yurau> XuMuK: я батлу 3 жду
<w00t1> привет
<w00t1> кто либреоффис часто использует, как нижнюю панель сделать побольше
<Vertrum> yurau: ну как успехи?
<yurau> Vertrum: я почти зашел в тупик
<yurau> Utils.hpp:31:21: fatal error: gtk/gtk.h: Нет такого файла или каталога
<yurau> compilation terminated.
<Vertrum> видать оно того не стоит, раз столько гемора.
<yurau> файл установлен только его видимо не видимо :)
<Vertrum> гы)
<yurau> ну я далеко продвинулся
<yurau> еще полчаса и можно будет бросить это дело :)
<Vertrum> :D
<Vertrum> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_source_set_name
<Vertrum> В чем проблема, не пойму.
<victor0000> yurau: find /usr | grep "gtk\.h"
<ftk> все *.h должны быть в /usr/include
<yurau> victor0000: я по такой системе apt-file find gtk/gtk.h
<ftk> в флаги компиляции добавить: -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0/
<victor0000> yurau: 10.04 /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h? 11.04 ?
<yurau> куда добавить?
<yurau> да
<ftk> в мейк файл
<ftk> makefile
<yurau> я предполгаю что он
<yurau> сейчас  попробую
<victor0000> 10.04 /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h
<victor0000> 11.04 ?
<victor0000> find /usr | grep "gtk\.h"
<yurau> 11.04 у меня
<victor0000> yurau: find /usr | grep "gtk\.h"
<vdrandom> мда
<yurau> минуту, надо разобраться
<vdrandom> последствия того, что в debian все заголовки вынесены в отдельные пакеты, да? :)
<yurau> мне кажется что  там надо патчить исходники
<victor0000> yurau: gtk-2.0
<vdrandom> откуда исходники-то брали?
<victor0000> aptitude search gtk-2.0
<yurau> я добавил в параметры маке и парет с гтк.х установлен
<yurau> выдает туже ошибку
<Vertrum> Похоже не судьба)
<yurau> еще 15 мин
<yurau> осталось
<progerins>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Инициализация Catalyst Control Center для Linux не удалась.   Возможные причины:  Графический драйвер ATI не установлен или функционирует неправильно.   Пожалуйста, установите драйвер ATI, соответствующий вашему устройству ATI, либо настройте его 
<progerins> это что?
<progerins> Не тот видео драйвер поставил?
<yurau> это судьба
<Escsun> progerins, а ати то какая?)
<Vertrum>  yurau: Ну или так.
<progerins> Escsun, я вообще не знаю какая у меня видео карта стоит
<Escsun> progerins, и что ты пытаешься сделать то?
<progerins> Escsun, видео драйвер установить
<Escsun> progerins, а если у тебя старая стоит, а в драйверах закрытых уже не держат твою карточку
<Escsun> progerins, что б ты не делал все равно не выйдет ...
<progerins> Ну а как хоть узнать какая у меня видео карта?
<victor0000> progerins: lspci
<progerins> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
<progerins> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 03)
<Escsun> progerins, а если точнее lspci | grep Display
<Escsun> progerins, и зачем ты ставишь ати?
<Escsun> progerins, у тебя интел
<progerins> говорю же, не знаю какая стоит
<progerins> Сейчас попробую интел поставить
<Escsun> зачем?!
<Escsun> они и так уже есть
<ftk> это интегрированная
<progerins> А по новее?
<Escsun> зачем ...
<Escsun> закон линуксоида работает - не трожь!
<progerins> Не знаю ))
<Escsun> сейчас ты поставишь новые дрова
<Escsun> и у тебя вообще будет Vesa
<Escsun> или хуже того ты не запустишь иксы
<ftk> в лучшем случая
<ftk> у меня когдато до kernel panic доходило
<Escsun> бывало и такое)
<progerins> Ого. лучше не буду  тогда
<Escsun> progerins, покажи еще glxinfo на pastebin.ca
<progerins> Как?
<Escsun> progerins, в консоли как же еще
<progerins> Программа 'glxinfo' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
<progerins> Установить?
<Escsun> progerins, установи
<Escsun> progerins, странно что этот пакет не стоит)
<progerins> Просто glxinfo выполнить?
<Escsun> да
<Escsun> и покажи вывод на pastebin.ca
<progerins> Как показать??
<Escsun> progerins, glxinfo > glxinfo
<Escsun> progerins, открываешь например так gedit glxinfo
<progerins> Зачем это?
<Escsun> progerins, копируешь все содержимое и закидываешь текст на pastebin.ca
<progerins> это все
<Escsun> progerins, ну проверить
<Escsun> progerins, работает видео или нет
<progerins> Не хочу
<Escsun> progerins, ну как хочешь
<Escsun> будешь без видео сидеть не мои проблемы, а твои
<progerins> Ладно ))
<progerins> gedit glxinfo выполнил
<progerins> Открылся текст. редактор
<Escsun> progerins, а glxinfo > glxinfo ?
<Escsun> progerins, просто > это значит в какой файл будет идти вывод
<progerins> progers@progers:~$ glxinfo > glxinfo
<progerins> progers@progers:~$
<progerins> Вот так
<Escsun> progerins, да
<Escsun> progerins, теперь открывай gedit glxinfo
<progerins> Ничего не открылось
<progerins> А сейчас )
<progerins> Теперь поиск выполнить?
<Escsun> progerins, Оо ?
<Escsun> progerins, какой еще поиск)
<Escsun> progerins, просто скопировать все что написано в том файле ..
<progerins> ну найти в этом тексте что то
<progerins> Там много чего написано
<Escsun> ну я же говорю все
<progerins> Там моего пароля надеюсь нет??? :-D
<Escsun> нету
<progerins> name of display: :0
<progerins> display: :0  screen: 0
<progerins> direct rendering: Yes
<progerins> server glx vendor string: SGI
<progerins> server glx version string: 1.4
<Escsun> ...
<Escsun> progerins, не сюда писать
<Escsun> progerins, а на pastebin.ca
<progerins> )))))))
<artus> вай, бота починили)
<Escsun> progerins, потом дашь ссылку
<artus> !paste | progerins
<ubuntuhelp> progerins: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<victor0000> progerins cat glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<progerins> Это что?
<ftk> это кошка
<victor0000> progerins: смотри терминал
<progerins> http://paste.pro/1858709
<Escsun> progerins, все ок видео работает
<Escsun> progerins, удали тока то что ты поставил ati, а все остальное в порядке
<progerins> Получается, если бы была контра на убунту, то я бы смог в нее игратЬ?
<progerins> victor0000, выполнил
<Escsun> progerins, ну кс ели идет на вайне у меня
<Escsun> progerins, но вот другие 3д проекты типа урбана террора
<Escsun> спокойно тянут
<Escsun> progerins, хотя там и графика по лучше чем в кс ..
<progerins> Кстати, на этой системе только deb пакеты тянут и все?
<Escsun> progerins, а что нужно что то еще ?)
<Escsun> progerins, не изобретай велосипед ))
<Escsun> progerins, вообще физически можно сделать что все тянуть будет и rpm и deb и так далее но это сильно навредит
<progerins> А если я хочу установить что на какой либо диск а не в систему
<Escsun> progerins, не можешь ты так)
<Escsun> progerins, да и смысл то ?
<Escsun> progerins, ну поставишь ты пакеты на диск
<progerins> Памяти не хватает ))
<Escsun> progerins, придешь к кому то другому
<Escsun> progerins, оно там не заработает даже)
<Escsun> progerins, у тебя сколько / то?)
<progerins> У меня два жестких диска, на одном убунту и винда 7, а на другом просто для данных всяких, вот на тот и нужно
<Escsun> progerins, не выйдет делай нормальный /
<progerins> ((
<ftk> чтоб туда программы устанавливались чтоли?
<progerins> да
<Escsun> progerins, а данные храни не в хомяке, а на тех дисках
<Escsun> вообще можно но проблем будет много)
<ftk> это можно сделать, но придется форматить тот диск и переустанавливать систему
<Escsun> это весь софт пересобирать каждую библиотеку ...
<Escsun> с указанным ключе куда и что ...
<progerins> Эх..
<Escsun> progerins, сделай норм корень в 8-10 гб и тебе его хватит с головой
<progerins> У меня сейчас 30 стоит
<Escsun> progerins, еще в /var/cache/ есть деб пакеты если их удалить то можно освободить место ..
<vdrandom> /var/cache/apt
<ftk>  /home раздельный?
<progerins> Неа
<vdrandom>  /home должен быть отдельным лол
<vdrandom> руки отрывать умельцам из каноникал
<Escsun> vdrandom, может у него винт в 4 гб?)
<Escsun> а че у меня до сих пор есть 1.2 гб винт)
<vdrandom> лол
<ftk> у меня валяется гдето на 120мб
<Escsun> ну и меньше но они не рабочие
<vdrandom> я 20-гиговый на работу сплавил несколько лет назад
<vdrandom> вместе с железякой, в которую он был воткнут
<vdrandom> ещё бегает :)
<progerins> Я папку tmp очистил, почему ниче не запускается??? :-D
<ftk> рестарт компа сделай
<vdrandom> в tmp служебные файлы создаются
<vdrandom> временные, но нужные для работы системы лол
<vdrandom> Escsun, даже на маленьком харде хомяк должен быть отдельным разделом
<Escsun> да у него кажись все забилось деб пакетами в /var/cache/apt
<Escsun> vdrandom, ну это понятно)
<ftk> работает?
<progerins> Дааа )))
<vdrandom> Escsun, спецам из каноникал - нет
<vdrandom> в убунте до сих пор по умолчанию разбивка - / и swap
<Escsun> это не есть хорошо )
<Escsun> представляю себе разбивку винт 2 тб корень 1.9 тб с копейками и частично свап)
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> я сестре на 1ТБ когда убунту ставил
<vdrandom> так оно и было :)
<progerins> А если аутентификацию вырубить ничего плохого не будет?
<Momoka> при установки убунты 11.04 при выборе часовой зоны установка зависает.
<Escsun> Momoka, жестко ..
<Momoka> на 30 минут >_>
<Escsun> Momoka, наверное она пентагон не может определить )
<Momoka> разве так должно быть?!
<Escsun> нет
<Momoka> оптимально swap какой должна быть?
<Escsun> Momoka, в зависимости от оперативки
<Momoka> 1.5 гб у меня стоит
<ftk> 2-3гб
<Escsun> Momoka, мах 2 гб ставь
<Momoka> :)
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Momoka> 1.1 гб стоит в свопе
<vdrandom> у меня 0 :)
<Escsun> у меня 1 гб на нетбуке ...
<Escsun> с 1 гб оперативкой ))
<Escsun> если честно он мне не нужен, ток ради спящего режима ...
<vdrandom> swap 0, ram 8GB
<vdrandom> полёт нормальный :)
<Momoka> мне бы такой компьютер...
<Zalexi> такой вопрос к знающим: есть роутер ADSL с 4-мя выходами для сети. Есть ли смысл еще и свитчер покупать если всего компов тоже четыре? Это для дома.
<Momoka> нет
<Zalexi> Momoka: это мне ответ?
<Momoka> Zalexi если будешь подключать 5-ый компьютер, то покупай, сейчас тебе хватит
<vdrandom> свич=дополнительные разъёмы
<vdrandom> пока тебе хватает 4, он тебе не нужен
<Zalexi> Momoka: благодарю
<Zalexi> vdrandom: благодарю
<Momoka> незачто
<Zalexi> просто я прочитал, что свитч как бы отдает скачанные пакеты строго по одному адресу, который эти пакеты запрашивал, и через это возрастает скорость. потому что на втором компе у меня инет притормаживает, вернее скорость падает. а на первом кач
<Zalexi> аю торренты постоянно через трансишн (настройки по умолчанию)
<Zalexi> вотя и подумал, что на один комп будут идти трого пакеты с торрентов, а на остальных будет нормальный доступ.
<Zalexi> будет какбы распараллеливание потоков
<Zalexi> не будут смешиваться.
<vdrandom> lol
<Zalexi> я понимаю что скорость канала не возрастет в два раза :)
<ftk> смешать, но не взбалтывать
<vdrandom> :)
<Zalexi> никогда не имел дела с свитчем. потому и неопытный
<Zalexi> выводы сделал на основании статей в интернете, где объяснялось что такое свитч.
<yurau> господа, я откомпилировал гребанный эмулятор!
<DarklamaR> что за эмуль?
<Escsun> yurau, а теперь он не работает ))
<yurau> я не знаю как его запускать и т.п.
<yurau> DarklamaR: http://pcsx-df.sourceforge.net/
<vdrandom> какой няшный сайт
<vdrandom> df означает 'debian fork'
<vdrandom> неужто не было пакета?
<yurau> надо  перерыв сделать. я на компиляцию 2 часа потратил. таперь надо еще 2 часа чтоб его запустить
<yurau> и главное напонятно что должно быть на выходе. скриншотов-то нет
<icore> в каком проигрывателе не тормозит MKV?
<yurau> и где игры брать непонятно
<yurau> icore: что  такое мкв?
<vdrandom> matroska video container
<DarklamaR> формат такой, matroska
<vdrandom> icore, всё от кодеков зависит :)
<icore> видео файл
<vdrandom> и от аппаратного графического ускорения
<vdrandom> в mkv можно засунуть хоть h264, хоть ogg Theora, хоть MPEG
<icore> я установил mplayer чистый, там хорошо идет
<icore> а есть нормальный интерфейс для него?
<yurau> vdrandom: для 11.04 не было
<icore> кодек H264
<vdrandom> гуй для mplayer?
<vdrandom> icore, umplayer попробуй
<icore> да
<vdrandom> или более канонiчный smplayer
<vdrandom> они оба клёвые :)
<yurau> если тормозит надо картинку поменьше делать
<icore> установил vlc, gnome-mplayer, smplayer. во всех тормозит
<icore> только нормально показывает в чистом mplayer
<yurau> резидентные программы останавливать и вообще грузиться только в xterm
<vdrandom> лол
<Zalexi> к вопросу о плеере. поставил другу убунту на старенький ноут. там видео в плеере идет рывками при разворачиваниии на весь экран. при уменьшеном - нормально. что можно сделать?
<vdrandom> в фреймбуфере смотреть :)
<vdrandom> Zalexi, поставить драйвер для видеокарты
<icore> поменьше сделал, так же
<vdrandom> icore, а вот это странно уже
<vdrandom> а какой видеовывод выставлен?
<vdrandom> в настройках должна быть опция
<icore> все пробовал
<vdrandom> по крайней мере, в gnome-mplayer и smplayer
<Zalexi> в смплеере - перепробовал все - все рывками
<delorian> Zalexi: а что за ноут?
<Escsun> vdrandom, в фрейм буфере как раз еще хуже будет ))
<Zalexi> delorian: dell latitude D531
<vdrandom> Escsun, лол
<vdrandom> знаю :)
<vdrandom> просто xterm не особо поможет
<yurau> откуда вы все знаете?
<yurau> наверно съели чего-н?)
<vdrandom> фреймбуфер - програмная штука на всю голову
<vdrandom> а иксы умеют использовать драйвера видеокарты :)
<icore> из-за Unity может тормозить?
<yurau> только не изза комписа !
<vdrandom> лоол
<yurau> шутка
<vdrandom> может
<yurau> я же сказал xinit и все
<yurau> нетбуки уже устарели
<yurau> так что подари его мне
<DarklamaR> ))0
<yurau> чтоб не тормозил)
<okman> ohh zharaa
<Escsun> okman, клаву сделать?
<Escsun> okman, setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -model pc105
<okman> ого
<okman> ничево себе
<okman> ев, а autocud на убунту есть?
<okman> уй
<okman> AutoCAD
<okman> Тут люди есть,
<okman> а?
<artus> !ask | okman
<ubuntuhelp> okman: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vdrandom> нет людей
<vdrandom> только линуксоеды остались :)
<okman> :d
<okman> Ясно.
<vdrandom> и автокада нет
<okman> нет? Ну фак. А  альтернативы ?
<okman> Есть ли альтернатива?
<okman> во
<artus> @kick okman свободен, учим правила канала
<artus> okman, так быстро прочел ?
<artus> гг
<vdrandom> лол
<SergeyIT> ку
<artus> дароф
<artus> SergeyIT, где "_" потерял? )
<SergeyIT> artus, _ на нетбуке, а сейчас с десктопа )
<artus> Zalexi, ты опять туда сюда летать будеш?
<Zalexi> artus: вот пробую настроить с vrandom свой инет и роутер. потому как не знаю почему летаю. самому надоело - ни скайпа, ни мессенджеров, ни ирка нормально не работают
<artus> Zalexi, ну так выруби автовход на канал, ато только флудиш бегая туда сюда )
<Zalexi> artus: ок.
<Zalexi> artus: найти еще надо в kvirc где автовход врубается
<Zalexi> artus: вроде отключил. если буду летать - скажи, пожалуйста
<artus> ога
<Zalexi> что?! летаю?!
<artus> я говорю скажу если что )
<Zalexi> уфф.
<Zalexi> ладно, пока ухожу, до вечера
<vamadir> вопрос. как установить драйвера с git репозиторя?
<artus> драйвера, из гит, изврат
<vamadir> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee - мне нужно. отсюда установить дрова. Только я не понял что мне качать. sh скрипт или как то по другому ставить
<Escsun> artus, смотря в каком дистре)
<artus> Escsun, ну туту как бе канал 1го дистра )
<artus> vamadir, наснем с того что там расписано как ставить их
<artus> vamadir, Go to the directory of your liking and: ....
<vamadir> не силен в анг
<artus> а гуглотранслятор не осилил?
<artus> или здесь канал по переводу текстов?
<vamadir> как то не подумал
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> спс
<artus> vamadir, а если добавить в жабер en2ru@bot.talk.google.com то жить станет веселее )
<vamadir> да блин у меня просто с Ubuntu все нормально. Но падла ноут новый, а на нем optimus nvidia
<vamadir> при обновлении дров икса криндец
<artus> на хабре глянь, было про оптимус и как его укротить
<bggooo> Привет комрады! Подскажите кто юзает андройд, есть ли апплиуха для него чтобы управлять ритмбоксом, типа VLC remote для VLC ?
<vamadir> да смотрел, в основном просто как отрубить нвидиа. А мне поиграть тоже охото
<artus> неее, тама было как переключать н аходу
<vamadir> <bggooo> глянь в маркете. по запросу vlc
<vamadir> <bggooo> там что то было, но так же можно на 4pda посмотреть
<bggooo> vamadir, не, для VLC у меня как раз есть, есть даже и для ритмбокса, но там немного коряво сделано :)
<vamadir> <artus> ок, полистаем
<zloy_maks> Приветствую!Подскажите плз конки по $processes выдает 140 процессов. Это не много
<vamadir> <bggooo> :) на pda посмотри, я сам не пользуюсь подобным софтом на телефоне
<total__> добрый вечер всем
<artus> zloy_maks, task 229, не много )
<bggooo> vamadir, хорошо, такто у меня ИК пультик для ритмбокса сделан, но он зараза через стены не берет :)
<vamadir> народ нелзя ли сделать чтобы git clone  в несколько потоков качал?
<vamadir> а то пипец умру пока скачаю
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Могу посоветывать не медитировать на процесс. Иди займись чем-нить
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ) Наставления мастера? )))
<[Raiden]> Ну да. Бывают длительные процессы.  Если получается оторваться от их созерцания, то в общем пофиг сколько они продолжаются :)
<Nor8>  Область уведомления ни у кого не глючит в 11.04, и если да, то как лечится?
<vamadir> а под чем сидишь kde gnome?
<vamadir> у меня в гноме нормально. Которое классик
<Nor8> vamadir: Тоже классик, но глючит, не все иконки в трее отображает, приходиться перезагружать сам апплет
<vamadir> пока не было, но у меня мало чего стоит что в трее висит. скайп, х-чат, торрент
<Nor8> vamadir: Так у меня и того меньше
<vamadir> всмысле стандартные тупят?
<Nor8> vamadir: Еще раз )))
<vamadir> Nor8> я имею ввиду стандартные иконки(клава,звук, вайфай, почто, выход). Или иконки сторонних произв
<vamadir> те прог
<Nor8> vamadir: Иконки не дефолтные, но сомневаюсь, что это каким то образом влияет
<vamadir> у меня на 10.04 глюк был только с иконкой quitim
<vamadir> победить не смог
<vamadir> :(
<Nor8> Кутим побеждается его удалением с компа
<Vasja> видно что я пишу?
<total__> да
<vdrandom> какие существуют графические тулзы для создания стандартного видеодвд из нескольких файлов?
<vdrandom> ну то есть очевидно, что все они - просто морды к менкодеру, но всё-таки? :)
<ftk> kino?
<artus> ну любая морда к менкодеру)
<[Raiden]> DeVeDe
<total__> openshot - вроде так называ
<vdrandom> devede не идёт под сусей
<[Raiden]> ну а мы тут причем
<artus> vdrandom, казалось бы, а причем тут суся? )
<vdrandom> во всём виноваты именно вы! :)
<[Raiden]> Я её делал из 2 ави двд, в убунте.
<[Raiden]> ей*
<vdrandom> я тоже :)
<artus> vdrandom, или канал суси настолько уныл что там никого нет?
<vdrandom> нет, просто туда ещё заходить надо :)
<[Raiden]> на ихнем билдсервисе полазь, может собирал кто
<vdrandom> полазию, хорошая мысль
<[Raiden]> хотя наверное и другой софт есть
<artus> вывоб очевиден, бросай сусю )
<[Raiden]> вообще, если бы там так же был бы развит аналог ппа и вообще количеств опакетов побольше.
<vdrandom> ага :)
<[Raiden]> я бы сам туда убежал
<vdrandom> она была бы лучше убунты :)
<[Raiden]> каких-то других преймуществ у  убунты имхо нет
<Vasja> а как в psi добавить эту конфиренцию в контакт лист?
<artus> [Raiden], шо маемо то маемо )
<[Raiden]> повисел тут в жабере, на канале федоры. Мне кажется несмотря на все косяки убунта постабильней.
<[Raiden]> наверное потому что пакеты сначала пилятся в дебиане )
<Vasja> а под дебиан есть дропбокс?
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<inkvizitor68sl> Vasja: http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/06/06/official-debian-ubuntu-packages-for-nautilus-dropbox/
<Vasja> прикольно) дам корешу а то он плакался что нету под дебиан друпбокса
<artus> O_o как это нету?
<Vasja> от куда я знаю? говорил что нету?
<vdrandom> вообще надо различать дропбокс и плагин для наутилуса :)
<vdrandom> дропбокс свои бенарники в виде пакетов не распространяют :)
<Vasja> я там на сайте исходники видел но когда я их начал под убунтой компелировать оно зависимость нехилую поптребовало и я обломался..
<artus>  0.6.7-1 в дефолтных репах есть )
<artus> эть про плагин к наутилусу)
<vdrandom> *бинарники
<artus> vdrandom, https://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<vdrandom> там плагин для наутилуса :
<artus> все они распространяют
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> а плагин есть в репах )
<vdrandom> нет, в пакете плагин для наутилуса. А сами бинарники в процессе установки качаются в ~/.dropbox-dist
<Vasja> дык где сам друпбокс?
<vdrandom> а, ну ещё скрипт на питоне
<artus> в репах
<vdrandom> сам дропбокс выкачивается в процессе установки
<vdrandom> в ~/.dropbox-dist же :)
<Vasja> и можно скомпелить?
<vdrandom> нет, он бинарный качается
<artus> нафига ?
<vdrandom> уже собранный
<Vasja> типо ./configure make make install?
<artus> vdrandom, повторяю еще раз для писателей а не читателей, в репах есть дропбокс
<vdrandom> ._.
<go8765_P> есть кстати вопрос про дропбокс...
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: НЕЛЬЗЯ
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<vdrandom> artus, скачай пакет и посмотри, что там.
<Vasja> а в всё понял
<inkvizitor68sl> Vasja: НЕЛЬЗЯ!
<inkvizitor68sl> хд
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще - юзайте aerofs
<inkvizitor68sl> а не всякую фигню
<artus> vdrandom, я знаю чего там )
<Vasja> что такое aerofs?
<Vasja> всё нагуглил)
<artus> аеро надо ждать релиза ) а так да
<Vasja> а сколько там места дают?
<vdrandom> artus, в чьих репах-то? :)
<vdrandom> в убунтурепах не нашёл :)
<artus> vdrandom, ты вообще на сусе )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: а зачем релиз?
<vdrandom> я на арчике лол
<Vasja> а то я на слакс драйве зарегился там гиг всего
<vdrandom> только дела это не меняет, в репах убунты нет пакетов с названием, содержащим dropbox :)
<go8765_P> если дропбокс синхронизирует к примеру зим. к примеру - он запущен. к примеру зим упал и всё стёрлось. к примеру я запустил зим опять и там уже ничего нет. а так как у зима автосохранение, то он соответственно это "ничего" сохранил
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: в partners
<vdrandom> ох
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну плюшек хочется ж ) да и в офтопике оно нифига не регаетцо) по крайней мере если сказать что учетка есть
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: если учетка по русски названа - то да, проблема =)
<vdrandom> go8765_P, ты разорвал мне мозг
<vdrandom> в клочья
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты неповериш) я даже документы экспортнул в doc , и того, я и учетка по русски? )))
<go8765_P> и дропбокс получается увидел изменение файла и обновил его на пустой - так выходит?
<artus> go8765_P, хааарош офтопить со своим зимом, к разрабам все притензии
<go8765_P> artus: я написал - к примеру
<go8765_P> это может быть и cherrytree и basket
<go8765_P> и остальные...
<go8765_P> мне интересен принцып
<vdrandom> go8765_P, во-первых, при падении приложения, файл, с которым он работает, не удаляется автоматом
<vdrandom> если приложение по-настоящему упало, а не было закрыто с отказом от сохранения изменений
<artus> go8765_P, принцип чего? то что у тя в папке которая синкается будет то и синхронизирует
<vdrandom> а зим при падении даже свой лок-файл не удаляет :)
<artus> вернее то что изменилось то и синхронизирует, а цж чего у тя там будет падать, дропбокс тут причем ? )
<go8765_P> artus: если в этой папке к примеру cherrytree хранит записи и она упадет и записи исчезну, а сам файл записей останется. но уже пустой. такое может быть?
<artus> а нафига пользовать то что падает?
<[Raiden]> там нет опции создавать копию?
<[Raiden]> в нотекейсе есть
<vdrandom> ._.
<artus> вот жеш упорная мыш, нашла самый колючий кактус и грызет
<vdrandom> go8765_P, ещё раз повторяю, при внесении изменений файл не опустевает
<vdrandom> они туда просто дописываются
<vdrandom> или файл замещается новым
<artus> go8765_P, и да, в дропбоксе есть ревизия версий файла )
<artus> тобиш если че всегда можно достать предыдущий )
<go8765_P> ладн. хр сним. разверну ещё бэкап для навсякий случай
<go8765_P> artus: o
<go8765_P> вот про этор я спрашивал
<go8765_P> вот теперь -спс за ответ)
<artus> ясно, прям неделя писателей какая то )
<go8765_P> а то сразу - мышь, кактус
<vdrandom> это он тебе реалтек припоминает :)
<artus> да чей то его вообще в крайности бросает )
<vdrandom> artus, покажи мне пакет с бинарниками дропбокса, читатель :)
<artus> vdrandom, $~>aptsearch nautilus-dropbox
<vdrandom> то есть в арчике он, конечно, есть :) но я про официальные
<artus> i   nautilus-dropbox                                                      - Dropbox integration for Nautilus
<artus> нафиг мне пакет?
<vdrandom> ну я хз, ты мне увлечённо про пакет парил минут 10 назад :)
<go8765_P> artus: у меня на эти темы параноЭическое настроение...
<artus> тянулся если что из реп )
<artus> vdrandom, я говорил про то что наудроп есть в рееепааахххх
<go8765_P> кстати про   nautilus-dropbox   ...
<artus> vdrandom, а по ссылке дропбокса тянеш деб бубунты и ставиш хоть на бубунту, хоть на деб, один фиг оно те наутилус до кучи поставит
<go8765_P> у меня он стоит но в меню наутилуса его нет. что это может быть?
<artus> и да, оно его в первую очередь поставит
<Vasja> дайте инвайт на этот aerofs.com плиз
<vdrandom> я просто качал архив с .dropbox-dist обычно
<vdrandom> без всяких наутилусов :)
<artus> vdrandom, а уж что в дебке, скрипт на стягивание или сам бинарник не столь важно )
<artus> vdrandom, мне вот наоборот, чтоб не ставить наутилус под коробку пришлось cli версию тянуть )
<go8765_P> скажите про и про   nautilus-dropbox...
<artus> Vasja, посту говори
<artus> go8765_P, говорю про nautilus-dropbox... ))
<go8765_P> у меня стоит  nautilus-dropbox  но в меню  нет пункта дропбокс . что это может быть?
<artus> глюк )
<go8765_P> круто
<go8765_P> а как исправить?
<Vasja> inkvizitor68sl:  как там зарегистрироватся на этом аерофс?
<[Raiden]> а  релогин ниразу не делал как поставил?
<artus> go8765_P, а ты в расшареной папке ищеш пункт?
<vdrandom> такое ощущение, что для Qt4 существуют только встроенные темы, Oxygen, QtCurve и Bespin лоло
<artus> Vasja, я же сказал, почту говори свою
<vdrandom> о, а мне можно тоже инвайт? :)
<go8765_P> artus: его нигде нет
<Vasja> 1x3@ukr.net
<artus> go8765_P, а ты папку в паблик расшарил?
<go8765_P> хз
<go8765_P> как это проверить?
<artus> Vasja, проверяй
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: мне думается неправильное ощущение. Хотя qtqurve одни очень по разному может смотреться, больше ничего не надо )
<artus> go8765_P, глазами ) через вебморду )
<vdrandom> [Raiden], я просто по сайту kde-look.org пробегаюсь сейчас, по рейтингу. :) либо модификацие оксигена, либо конфиги для qtcurve/bespin
<Vasja> https://www.sugarsync.com/ вот тута 5гб дают только я незнаю есть ли у них клиент для *nix
<artus> go8765_P, хотя должно по ходу и так быть
<Vasja> о! пасибо! инвайтик пришёл)
<artus> Vasja, оно не нужно) при условии что на дропбоксе и так 12ть гигов )
<Vasja> где 12 у меня 2,25
<artus> ну так то у тебя)
<vdrandom> инвайты остались?
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> да вагон)
<go8765_P> artus: дык это меню только в расшаренной папке?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0611/h_1307812285_3985fffd91.png
<go8765_P> или во всех
<artus> go8765_P, по ходу в папке дропбокса у меня везде
<Vasja> или в смысле насоздавать кучу левых 10 минутных имейлов с разных адресов и поприглашать их? чтоб дали места по больше?
<artus> vdrandom, инвайы генерит сам клиент )
<artus> ушло
<vdrandom> artus, благодарю :)
<artus> vdrandom, угу
<artus> Vasja, eue
<artus> рррр
<toStiff> хотел бы спросить у людей! Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой: после запуска livecd убунты(режим без установки) на экране появляется испорченная картинка, и дальше пользователь не может сделать никаких действий?
<go8765_P> Vasja: на хабре посмотри
<Vasja> это с драйверами что то..
<Vasja> toStiff: какая у тебя видеокарта?
<toStiff> nvidio GeForce 240
<toStiff> с диска устанавливал...
<Vasja> в смысле взял Live CD запустил и там дрова поставил?
<go8765_P> artus: а в чём смысл расшаривания дропбоксом? в убкнте же есть штатный расшариватель?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, было бы кошерно если б аерофс еще и отдельные лимиты на конкретные шары поддерживало )
<artus> go8765_P, ну некоторым и венда нравится )
<toStiff> да нет, любой дистрибут линукса ставлю, загрузка идет, когда прогружает, вылазит испорченная картинка рабочего стола на главной ОС (windows 7)/
<skai> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0611/h_1307812580_ccbdae4ed0.png
<skai> дропбоксами меряемся?
<Vasja> фигасе места..
<artus> skai, ты вообще читер злосный
<skai> это халявные:)
<Vasja> хочу..
<skai> artus: а я виноват, что я фоксю первый спросил?:)
<artus> ))
<toStiff> никто не сталкивался с испорченными картинками вместо рабочего стола убунты?)))
<artus> чей то я как то не догадалсо ее спросить на предмет друзей там по месту )
<Vasja> я сталкивался когда препреоритетные дрова на видеокарту ставил вообще войти не мог в гном
<skai> artus: ну так че теряешься?:)
<toStiff> а как решили проблему?
<artus> skai, дык только вспомнил) а ее нет)
<skai> ну человек всю ночь не спал
<[Raiden]> Я сталкивался на нвидии в 11.04 , на драйвере 270.41.06
<toStiff> что обновить драйвер - решение проблемы?
<Vasja> не там в некоторых случаях нужно конфиг фаил подправить
<toStiff> syslinux.cfg?
<Vasja> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49248.0
<Vasja> или вот http://wp.uberdose.com/2004/12/11/ubuntu-and-nvidia-geforce-6600/
<go8765_P> а что делать чтобы после CHARMAP="UTF-8"  CODESET="Uni1" FONTFACE="Fixed" не писать каждый раз в tty  sudo setupcon -v
<[Raiden]> toStiff: В моем слуачае проблема решилась
<skai> go8765_P: настроить в /etc/default/console-setup
<[Raiden]> обновился до 270.41.19 , последняя бета от нвидии 275.что-то там
<toStiff> спасибо
<go8765_P> skai: и чё там настроить?
<go8765_P> это же уже от туда вроде HARMAP="UTF-8"  CODESET="Uni1" FONTFACE="Fixed"
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<Vasja> какой есть нормальный IRC транспорт чтоб у него по умолчанию UTF8 был?
<Vasja> для джабера я имею ввиду
<Vasja> а то я в эту конфиренцию зашёл а в другй у меня карляки-марляки..
<Escsun> Vasja, лучше нормальный клиент weechat наприер
<Vasja> погуглю..
<Escsun> Vasja, транспорт вообще недоделок ..
<total__> xchat
<vdrandom> лучше гейт из irc клиента в им-сети :3
<Vasja> та я хочу один клиент чтоб там всё и ася и джабер и IRC и чтоб маленький и компактненький а не на пол экрана..
<artus> vdrandom, ну жабер в вичате работаеть)
<Escsun> Vasja, вичат разве на пол экрана ?)
<vdrandom> да, лол
<total__> pidgin
<Vasja> вичат не пробовал..
<vdrandom> bitlbee ещё есть :)
<[Raiden]> http://ncurses.v-ubuntu.ru/vuurmuur-firewall/
<Vasja> так это оно типа минисеть делает с другим человеком у которого установлен AeroFS?
<Vasja> или в смысле если у меня дома такой клиен и на работе такой клиен то я могу без участия сервера слить данные с домашней машины на рабочую?
<artus> угу
<Vasja> прикольно)
<artus> ток авторизаруешся на сервере
<Vasja> и неважно постоянный у меня айпи?
<artus> неа
<Vasja> офигенно!
<[Raiden]> а зачем какой-то аерофс, что бы перелисть с 1 машины на другую? если ип прямой , ставим фтп, клиент для динднс что бы ип не помнить
<artus> не важно даже можеш ли ты достучатцо до роботы )
<[Raiden]> и телемаркет
<[Raiden]> сам себе сервер
<artus> тобиш за натами всякими )
<Vasja> [Raiden]: не у двух айпи за провайдерами NAT
<artus> [Raiden], ога) особенно если у тя машинка за натом а доступа к роутеру у тебя нет)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Vasja> и оно походу как нормальная прога должно потдерживать докачку после разрыва соединения?
<artus> ну как бе в этом смысл вообщето )
<Vasja> а то я чтоб знакомому передать пару гигов лил на айфолдер а он от туда вытягивал уже..
<Vasja> теперь эту прожку буду юзать)
<artus> Vasja, и тут вкусное самое, ты упираешся только в свою полку с шириной канала )
<Vasja> главное чтоб докачку потдерживала)
<artus> тобиш синхронизировать тот же ноут с большим братом в локалке, на всю щирину канала )
<vdrandom> а между осями в дуалбуте?
<vdrandom> синхронизируется?
<artus> ну если еще с чем нить синхронизируеш что онлайн
<artus> ну или  у них береш место, сколько стоит понятия не имею )
<[Raiden]> а что вы синхроните между осями в дуалбуте?
<[Raiden]> некоторым программам можно просто 1 профиль назначить
<vdrandom> файл с паролями, например :)
<artus> эм, вообщеть винда умеет ext3/4 )
<vdrandom> с костылями, особенно ext4
<vdrandom> мне проще держать 20 мегабайт в синке
<[Raiden]> у меня пароли в keepassx , т.к. дуалбут, файл лежит на нтфс.
<artus> ну у меня ext3 который переодически ставился на качание торентов под вендой чивет уже больше года )
<artus> флешка на 128метров найденая в загашнике с контейнером трукрипта самое оно для паролей )
<artus> даже не с контейнером а полностью отданая под него
<Vasja> это в эту папку AeroFS нужно фаил который хочешь разшарить кидать которая по двойному клику открывается когда по иконке аерофс кликаешь?
<artus> Vasja, заходиш в настройки клиента, добавляеш библиотеку, расшариваеш,  в нее кидаеш файло
<Vasja> надо будет мануал почитать..
<artus> на хабре глянь, там инк расписывал
<Vasja> ок щас гляну
<[Raiden]> печально что у мс такая политика насчет сторонних фс.
<vdrandom> у них насчёт всего стороннего такая политика
<victorio> #PSU-Hostels
<vdrandom> сам такой
<Vasja> artus: спасибо ещё раз за прожку, при-годи-тсо
<trancecore> в echo новая строка /n но у меня отчегото не получается echo -e "$d /n $a $a1 /n $b $b1 /n $c $c1" > testing , в чем косяк?
<go8765> gelayshie v kontry - prosim)
<artus> @voice go8765
 * trancecore пичалится из за слэша
<[Raiden]> trancecore: в echo новая строка /n  - точно?
<[Raiden]> может \n всетаки
<go8765> artus: а за что войс то?  за транслит?
<umren> go8765: ты просто телепат!
<artus> угу
<go8765> umren: я серьёзно
<go8765> artus: ну тогда - ладно.  а то я просто из tty  и забыл немного...
<Nor8> Так-с, кто там у нас арчер?
 * skai заготовил банхаммер
<artus> skai, нарисуй ему мелом крестик) гг
<artus> или посыть целиком)
<artus> *посыпь )
<Nor8> Мелом себя посыпте лучше )))
<skai> Nor8: а ты пеплом на голову себя.и на коленях в последнем рубище прощенья просить ползи:)
<go8765> artus:  войс точно не из за контры был ?
<artus> go8765, изза транслита не потеме) так что одно усугубило второе )
<go8765> artus: я просто уже по русскому хочу спросить... ну иили хотя бы намекнуть... может в ...?
<go8765> ну ты меня понял
<artus> да раслабсо ты , как дете малое
<go8765> ну  где-тоо в душе мы все дети
<delorian> День России у гугла)
<XuMuK> чо то он на денёг ошибсо, не?)
<umren> не?
<umren> в дефолт сити уже 12
<umren> :)
<umren> поэтому не ошибься
<vdrandom> смешно оформлено
<Nor8> дефолт сити Вавилон ))))
<go8765> на уукраинском гугле кстати нет этого...
<umren> там не день россии потому что?
<umren> ;D
<skai> на этот раз хоть цвета не перепутали.в прошлый раз тока со второго раза попали в гамму.
<skai> а на .com есть:_Р
<umren> он редиректит
<umren> думаю если заходить из юса, то наврядли он там будет
<skai> он не редиректит
<skai> я давно его мучил, чтобы у мну именно ком был
<umren> ну ладно
<roooot> ни кто не в курсе как на 11.04 empathy оживить для ICQ?
<Lorgus> привет страна
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> от страны)
<Lorgus> =0)
<roooot> что все на  pidgin?
<stolzus> psi+ & xChat
<artus> roooot, gajim )
<Escsun> roooot, gajim + weechat )
<artus> а учитывая что weechat умеет жабер то теоретически можно одним вичатом обойтись)
<roooot> тоже вариант, но учитывая что все таки интересно как аську на 10.04 в empathy оживить, не тот вариант
<artus> гугли)
<roooot> тьфу на 11.04
<roooot> нет там решений для 11.04
<artus> а что, инструкция как оживить на 10.04 у тебя есть? )
<Sergey_IT> roooot, подожди, а пока пиджин попользуй
<roooot> она есть на убунти тудей ру
<roooot> с пометкой что на 11.04 не тогось
<artus> а чем так кординально отличаетцо реанимация на 10 от 11 ?
<artus> дай ссыль поглядеть
<roooot> http://ubuntu-today.ru/2011/02/21/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D0%B2%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE-icq-%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B0-emphaty/
<roooot> на 11.04 не пашет точно
<[Raiden]> что у вас за крайности такие вичаты , эмпати
<[Raiden]> возьмите пиджин , там есть дабер, ася  и ирк вполне рабочее.
<delorian> не работает RSS в коньках, кто то знает в чем может быть причена
<delorian> причина*
<artus> ну наверно в корявом конфиге )
<[Raiden]> или скрипте забора рсс
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя все через консоль, как кулхацкеры )))
<artus> это единственное почему в коньках что то не работаеть)
<delorian> так работала нормально, потом перестала
<roooot> во во позавчера вроде еще все пахало
<roooot> как говориться с приветом от сервера аси вчера перестала
<artus> ну как бе для проснувшихся маилру поломал аську в очередно йраз)
<artus> посему все недоклиенты идут лесом )
<Nor8> )
<roooot> дык ссл якобы пол года как отключен был а все равно работало
<Nor8> А недоклиенты у нас что? )))
<artus> емпати же )
<Nor8> Это да, совсем простенький
<roooot> а зачем сложнее?
<roooot> этож пейджер
<roooot> кстати а у когонить 11.04 стоит?
<stolzus> у меня стоит
<artus> поздравляем )
<stolzus> позавчера поставил
<stolzus> сразу после защиты :)
<stolzus> как и планировал
<Nor8>  Типа подарок? )))
<roooot> у меня просто интересный вопрос - это лично мои глюки или реально с полнооконным режимом периодически траблы
<Nor8> roooot: В чем выражается?
<stolzus> Nor8: типа не хотелось всё сносить до диплома
<roooot> например в том что нет кнопок свернуть закрыть вокно
<[Raiden]> слишком общий вопрос. Если он про юнити - то  я незнаю
<roooot> про юнити
<stolzus> кнопки закрытия окна в юнити - на глобальном меню
<roooot> их просто периодически нет вообще
<roooot> я знаю
<roooot> но их там периодически нет. пощелкаеш по окнам появляються
<Nor8> Удали юнити, вернись на классик.
<artus> ну окно тоже хочет жить, вот и защищаетцо как может)
<stolzus> но мне дня хватило на юнити, пусть доделывают
<Nor8> Совет так сказать )))
<stolzus> в том виде, в котором юнити сейчас - не хочется пользоваться
<roooot> так можно докатиться до терминала и миднайта если все тупо удолять
<stolzus> хотя задумка весьма приятная
<Nor8> Им вообще не хочется на десктопе пользоваться. Он для планшетников и мобил
<roooot> это по моему единственное что давно отлажено (терминал и мс)
<stolzus> roooot: выбери Ubuntu classic в сессии
<stolzus> там gnome 2.32, а он очень неплох
<stolzus> roooot: ты забыл про TeX :)
<roooot> stolzus: это понятно, просто интересно это общий глюк или у меня дрова руки сис сломались
<[Raiden]> Эх кино бы сча глянуть
<[Raiden]> люди икс новые стоит смотреть?
<stolzus> roooot: я не наблюдал, чтобы закрытия не было. но скорее всего глюк
<Nor8> [Raiden]: )) Нравятся мутанты тебе?
<XuMuK> а нельзя через тиниурл или гу.гл пропустить ету ссыль?)
<[Raiden]> фиг знает )
<XuMuK> ой
<XuMuK> я скролом далеко вверху был))
<roooot> stolzus:  на голой 64 бит , переставлял так как втыкал федору рашен ремикс 15 глянуть (барахло)
<stolzus> 64 бит
<stolzus> не пробовал
<stolzus> и не советую, слишком много нареканий
<roooot> вот в рф 15 ваще круче чем в винде глюки
<stolzus> федора 15 у меня второй системой стоит
<[Raiden]> я не думаю что дело в 64бит
<[Raiden]> косяк наверное в компизе 0.9 в юнити или дровах
<roooot> stolzus:  в рф 15 прибило сразу ошибка при обновлении голого дистра. а ошибка от того что ставит с двух реп одно и тоже. и сразу настройки сети слетели вайфай так как ядро обновилось а модуль нет
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> забавно
<stolzus> федора грузится жуть как долго
<stolzus> так что я оставил её пока, потом покопаюсь
<stolzus> ради интереса
<vdrandom> это просто загрузку убунты очень круто разогнали
<[Raiden]> я там пппое не мог поднять, они сунули туда нетворк менеджер из свн , с парой кнопок всего. Старая морда настроки осталась , но не в 1 меню её небыло )
<[Raiden]> в федоре
<stolzus> а я так, визуальо оценил, полазил немного и оставил
<stolzus> :)
<roooot> [Raiden]: в nm??
<[Raiden]> это в общем ужасней чем убунта или арч. Самый передовой дистр по нововведениям.
<[Raiden]> угу
<roooot> странно я его вызывал из меню а не из трея вроде все на месте
<Nor8> Федора обычно такие сырые релизы выпускает )))
<[Raiden]> и соотв 1 из самых пробелмных - такое мое мнение
<Nor8> ЧТо никакого напильника не хватит )))
<stolzus> Nor8: ну у неё и цель такая - тестить для RHEL
<[Raiden]> Убунта полностью радовала меня. СЧа с появлением юнити даже незнаю
<[Raiden]> осенью будет видно
<artus> ну не ставь юнити) тоже мне проблема )
<Dimka> будет gnome3
<roooot> диспетчер пакетов виснит на коре и3 как суслик на выборе 5-6 пакета)) и тут юнити точно ни причем. отвисает после чашки кофе
<roooot> в смысле центр приложений
<artus> roooot, осиль aptitude )
<[Raiden]> и synaptic
<roooot> я и руками могу в терминале. просто а нафига тогда центр приложений
<Dimka> Amd sempron, тоже виснет
<[Raiden]> центр очень медленный
<XuMuK> Dimka, он и таг уже есть
<Dimka> в дистре?
<[Raiden]> может со временем допилят. Или найдется добрый человек и перепишет на си вместо всяких питонов.
<[Raiden]> :)
<roooot> по мелочам некоторые окна больше 800 точек в высоту))))))
<roooot> че делать в таком случае на ноуте кроме нажатия таба в слепую фиг его знает)))
<artus> roooot, альт же есть )
<roooot> ну тоесть посмотреть можно че там за кнопки снизу но вот нажать нет))) сразу вспоминаеються тарые добрые времена с рабочим столом в полтора экрана и прокруткой)))
<artus> с ним хоть 100500 в высоту)
<XuMuK> artus, +1 перешол на "поделку школнегоу", как вы его называете))
<[Raiden]> я переключаю движение окон с альт на винкей. Т.к. альт используется в гимпе
<artus> [Raiden], а чем он там таким занят что надо жать и рисовать ?
<[Raiden]> некоторый инструменты меняют свойство на обратное если использовать альт или ктрл.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем временные переключатели
<roooot> а некоторые дизайнеры кстати пользуються тока кнопками))))
<[Raiden]> в этом я сомневаюсь )
<stolzus> это дизайнеры гимпа
<stolzus> да и вообще половины линуксовых приложений
<[Raiden]> я думаю ты немного загнул )
<roooot> у меня на работе дизайнерша даж в кореле тока по клавишам бацает я ей тут на днях показал что еще и меню есть))
<roooot> когда увидел что она рамку по краю листа рисует вызовом прямоугольника заданием размера его в лист и контрал Р центровка. а делается двойным щелчком мыши по иконке прямоугольника
<artus> и что? )
<artus> человек конкретно знает чего он хочет)
<roooot> в этом слабость легче всего например сказать - вернись на гном))) а еще лучше в терминал)))
<roooot> и клацай кнопками))
<Dimka> на сайте гном три только на основе SUSE и Fedora
<Dimka> под убунту какой нибудь пойдёт?
<roooot> а надо?
<artus> какой нибуть пойдет
<artus> как нибуть)
<roooot> во во
<roooot> он и  в федоре как нибкдь
<roooot> там чета нынче все как нибкдь вышло
<Dimka> http://gnome3.org/
<artus> http://www.google.ru/
<roooot> поддержим отечественного производителя ))) www.ya.ru
<Dimka> лучше тогда подождать от каноника
<artus> заказным письмом ) листинг )
<roooot> чет нынче все поспешили с релизами. так и охота после этого воткнуть шапку энтерпрайз. все старое но стабильное
<artus> ну как бе на дебьяне все пучком )
<artus> а шапка это уж совсем крайность)
<roooot> аха учитывая что ведро руками собирать придеться а то она на моем ноуте ваще ни че не найдет , даже хардов
<roooot> хотя с другой стороны помню первую слакварь и песню мейк конфиг мейк линюз мейк модулес мейк деп и тд пока не запашет)))) и в итоге выясняешь что твоя писиайная видяха требует напильника чтоб глянуть на иксвинду
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, йй
<artus> sharikoff, а ты случайно астериск с такси диспетчер не скрещивал?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> не
<artus> пичаль :)
<sharikoff> я для собственных нужд и нужд конторы
<sharikoff> для такси не переделывал
<sharikoff> но я прикрутил видеозвонки и конфы
<sharikoff> я те говорил?
<artus> ога, я тебя на этот момент потом подробнее поспрашаю
<sharikoff> босу надо видеть кого он иикает
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> постную рожу жертвы
#ubuntu-ru 2011-06-12
<sharikoff> artus: ты еще тут?
<artus> ну да
<sharikoff> у тя выход на город есть на астере?
<artus> пока нету
<sharikoff> будет?
<artus> должен
<artus> sharikoff, а что?
<sharikoff> я вот че думаю =))
<sharikoff> может свяжем по iax астеры
<sharikoff> мне в киев будет по городским тарифам тебе в иркутск =)
<artus> хыыы
<sharikoff> потом в москве найдем кого нть
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, http://zadarma.com/ru/intertel/tariff/
<sharikoff> тут дело в удобстве для юзера
<sharikoff> лучше звонить по аппарату чем через сайт
<artus> sharikoff, это сип )
<artus> надо бет его прикрутить к астеру на пощупать
<artus> *будет
<roooot> в теории есть ценники и по апарату схожие вот тока на определенные направления на определенных тарифах у опрнных опаторов
<artus> блин, пооочему мне на русские мобильные звонить в 2 раза дешевле чем по стране
<roooot> страна какая?
<artus> хохляндия)
<roooot> наерно потому что твоя труба подключена к дочке российской
<artus> roooot, я про сипы которые у нас есть
<roooot> аа
<artus> а не про трубу )
<roooot> в росии инет лучше развит
<sharikoff> потому что шлюз в россии стоит
<sharikoff> как я с тобой планировал
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ибо есть шлюз а есть сип прокси
<sharikoff> можно понаставить сип прокси в киеве днепропетровсе и пятихатках а шлюз в москве
<sharikoff> и будет на московские номера дешево
<sharikoff> а на киев к примеру получится через москву
<artus> ну это то да , ток вот в украине сип провы какие то унылые (((
<roooot> вообще радуйся что ты не в белорусии)))
<artus> sharikoff, ну где шлюз стоит оно то побоку) хоть на геостационарной орбите)
<artus> roooot, та да )))
<sharikoff> я ие всмысле денег толкую
<sharikoff> *те
<roooot> хатю))) на геостационарной))) и ваще нада там сервак повесить)))
<roooot> фиг кто фиг что предъявит, храни че хош))
<artus> roooot, это до первой ракеты)
<sharikoff> вот такая фигня посещает меня +ed0: NIC memory corrupt - invalid packet length 33914
<sharikoff> и как побороть нинаю...
<artus> а карта какая ?
<sharikoff> виртуальная
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> гг
<sharikoff> самое плохое сто серв тормозить нельзя
<artus> sharikoff, тады терпи)
<[Raiden]> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lltejsjl3g1qa0uujo1_500.jpg
<roooot> про тормозить незя - сразу вспоминается как работал в комп фирме в начале 2000 в одном бизнесцентре, и наш пров покупал у нас старье всякое типа 386-486 и делал шлюзыю в общем гдето в 2005-2006 пинг пропал на один. его по проводам дня три упорно искалÐ
<artus> !255 | roooot
<ubuntuhelp> roooot: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<roooot> в общем гдето в 2005-2006 пинг пропал на один. его по проводам дня три упорно искали . оказался за гипроком в стене (ремонт был не один за это время). дык в нем бп тупо сгорел.
<roooot> стоял на нем бсд вроде.
<artus> на бп или пинге?
<roooot> на всем вместе)))
<artus> а зачем искать 1н пропавший пинг?
<artus> у меня он переодически они толпой теряются) я их не ищу )
<roooot> а черт знает там еще сайты чьито впихнуть умудрились
<roooot> на халяву админами
<artus> за кипсокартон?
<roooot> аха
<artus> *г
<artus> roooot, ты того, завязывай с дурман-зельем )
<roooot> не я тока вино
<artus> ато история про пинг который ушол за гипсокартон и его оттуда доставали 3 дня пока у него на бп не згорел от бсд как то того )
<artus> *, , ,
<roooot> не из компов делали шлюзы плюс вешали туда фиг знает что паралельно и втыкали куда придется. ось биздя
<roooot> причем у них сисадмин один был бессменный главный и он один знал где что но юю немного не помнил
<artus> я даже боюсь ему диагноз ставить)
<roooot> лучше не ставь
<artus> roooot, больной , продолжайте )
<roooot> а еще этот пров умудрился лет 5 работать ваще без лицензии))
<artus> и че? )
<artus> думаеш он 1н такой? )
<roooot> не не один но бизнесцентр вообщето реально на половину оборонное нии
<roooot> делает оборудование электрическое для ракетоносителей
<roooot> так иногда такую фигню выдавали что умом не понять
<roooot> зато нам биосы шили на халяву и вообще все что програмируется
<[Raiden]> http://www.dialog05.com/objects/03.html
<artus> хе, надо сделать )
<roooot> кстати с праздником. счас в яндексе гляну хоть с каким
<[Raiden]> День россии
<[Raiden]> Р*
<[Raiden]> :)
<roooot> блин - с днем развала ссср всех
<roooot> даже интересно от кого россия независимость тогда провозгласила
<[Raiden]> В 1994 году первый Президент России Борис Ельцин своим Указом придает 12 июня государственное значение — День принятия декларации о государственном суверенитете России.
<[Raiden]> Наверное всё что произошло плохо, но могло быть ещё хуже. )
<roooot> аха все отделились от росии и .... россия тоже. ток не понятно от кого
<roooot> от украины с белорусией предположительно
<artus> ну че, как говоритцо в одном фильме - фсе побежали, и я побежал
<artus> roooot, ога , от той которав в 91м суверенитет обявила?
<roooot> ну значит просто так за компанию отделились ни от кого
<artus> че, школьникам нынче учебники по истории не выдают? )
<roooot> я советский еще учил
<artus> угу) заметно :)
<roooot> как скажите дядя, как скажите))))
<[Raiden]> Интересн окак происходило разделение.
<[Raiden]> Т.е. было ли оно обязательным?
<[Raiden]> Небось местные структуры в каждой республике только рады были царьками стать
<roooot> все проголосовали против но потом радостно исполком разослал всем факсы типа держава в опасности (был у меня такой один) из москвы за подписью ельцина. и оппа через несколько дней нет ссср. я в ленинграде жил и в питере живу. причем пугали Ñ
<[Raiden]> Сегодня ещё: День работника фондового рынка Украины
<[Raiden]> )
<roooot> на украине и в белорусии хоть жрать что было тогда к стати
<artus> хе, дык житница всеж сесесера была )
<roooot> ну да ... турбину к атомной электростанции фиг пережуешь и переваришь(((
<[Raiden]> 12 июня совпадает с днём рождения президента США Джорджа Буша-старшего.
<[Raiden]> о как
<roooot> гы)))
<[Raiden]> каокой был подарочек
<[Raiden]> на др
<artus> а еще оно совпадает с 12м днем июня) скандалы, интриги, расследования)
<artus> [Raiden], дорвался до вики? )))
<roooot> а в вики ни че толкового
<roooot> по поводу 12
<[Raiden]> artus: угу
<roooot> я тож туда сунулся в начале и не понял че празднуем.
<roooot> и все полезли проверять вики)))
<artus> фиг там ) перечитываю баш)
<roooot> ни кто не в курсе у 24 вольтового вентилятора цветовая маркировка как у 12 вольтового????
<[v-8]_jupiter> ХА ха через неделю отпуск!!!!!
<roooot> везет
<roooot> а у меня месяца полтора назад должен был быть. а тут даж на праздники ни куда не свалить. работать приходиться
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я тот год тож без отпуска. В этом уже зарание предупредил)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ку)
<[Raiden]> ку
<XuMuK> artus, [v-8]_jupiter ку ку)
<roooot> интересно если сунуть виски в холодильник печатной машины (там вроде изопропиловый спирт носителем, он жидкостной) он успеет остыть за 15 минут которое требуется на поход за колой)))))))
 * XuMuK в кои то веки нажралсо))*
<XuMuK> не обращайте вниманни/)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ку)
<XuMuK> artus, ну чо, погнали поиграем чтоль?
<roooot> убунти чтоли еще раз переставить со скуки
<[v-8]_jupiter> roooot: поставь лучше винду. С ней не соскучишься)
<roooot> стоит компах на 10. не падает сволочь
<roooot> корел то не пашет под вайном 15
<[v-8]_jupiter> У нас в офисе тож 4 -компа. Но там под фотошоп тож
<roooot> фотошоп портабельный на ура под вайном
<roooot> в убунти кстати
<roooot> а вот корел старше 11 както не очень
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да там же дизайнерские компы . Куча всякого остального хлама
<roooot> аналогично
<roooot> вот че можно делать ночью в типографии в праздник??? с учетом что из всех смен ток на 1 машине печатник у остального персонала выходной. ну и я как дурак
<[v-8]_jupiter> А давай ты мне даш доступ к какой то машине, я чтото там сламаю ,а ты будешь исправлять)))
<roooot> ага тапак в валы дистанционно не засунуть
<roooot> и потом я не фокусник валы ночью не обрезиню. а управление у них аналоговое. но вдруг че не так пойдет и нада будет формы делать которые и так вокруг машины до вторника хватит наделанные
<roooot> а вот чтоб формы сделать нада постскрипт спуск делать с макетов
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ппц)
<roooot> аха. номинально звучит - чтоб печатники спать не пошли. типа контроль
<roooot> вот тока я чувствую я к утру нажрусь просто в простоквашу со скуки
<trancecore> подскажите почему не хотят запускаться задачи из crontab вроде все правильно делаю
<mva> trancecore: если _всё_ правильно делаешь, то должны запускаться. А так — слишком мало информации
<trancecore> mva ну вот допустим 20 9 * * * killall opera
<trancecore> mva выдает new crontab file is missing newline before EOF, can't install.
<mva> какое слово не понятно?
<trancecore> EOF =)
<mva> "конец файла"
<mva> End Of File
<rem_lex> файл кронтаба должен оканчиватся переводом на новую сроку
<trancecore> rem_lex спасибо
<trancecore> как сложно жить....
<rem_lex> сложно жить когда у тебя в пообной ситуации какой-нить неправильно настроенный редактор начнет делать CR и LF на виндовый манер вместо канонично CR... на вид вроде все в порядке, но нифига не работает, пока не глянешь в HEX редакторе
<XuMuK> ку
<vdrandom> сам такой
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30850
<HACTEHbKA> Доброго дня и с праздником!
<rapidsp> седня день работников текстильной и легкой промышленности
<HACTEHbKA> Сегодня день независимости российской федерации =)ъ
<XuMuK> привет) HACTEHbKA и тебя))
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK Привет. Слушай, хочу сейчас себе на домашний комп убунту поставить. Какой дистрибутив выбрать, alternate или desktop?
<Cat1> привет. В третьем гноме поменял тему как написано здесь http://grvrulz.deviantart.com/art/Hope-gtk3-206207315 . Все хорошо , а вид верхней панели остался классический. Как сделать чтобы было как на скринах?
<vdrandom> а гном перезапустил?
<vdrandom> Cat1,
<Cat1> да , перезапустил , окошки поменялись,  а панель та же
<vdrandom> тогда не знаю
<Cat1> менюшки в окнах тоже поменялись, все окей кроме самой верхней панели ))
<vdrandom> я сам третьегномом не пользуюсь :)
<Cat1> ну а я временно решил попробовать, кто хвалит кто ругает,Надо самому посмотреть. Пока нравится.
<Cat1> хотя иконки , шрифты и тему можно бы и по умолчанию получше налепить, убожество какое то после установки. Ну ладно пойду искать верхнюю панель
<vdrandom> Cat1, да, изкоробки оно чудовищно на вид
<XuMuK> Cat1, http://img845.imageshack.us/i/screenshot4z.png/
<XuMuK> Cat1, http://www.fpmurphy.com/gnome-shell-extensions/ здесь найдёшь всё что надо))
<vdrandom> XuMuK, чудовищный
<vdrandom> :)
<Cat1> XuMuK: спасибо :-D
<Cat1> http://itmag.es/5XpaB  пока вот такой у меня. А вобще не внешний вид главное конечно.
<vdrandom> для меня - главное :)
<Cat1> обоина от минта, не в тему
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> !oom
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='oom'
<total__> добрый день
<total__> кто знает, как можно назначить на действия дополнительные кнопки на мыши7
<Vasja> вроде в драйверах мышки там есть функции можна запрограмить кнопки
<total__> в стандартном в ubuntu нет
<Escsun> total__, на форуме давно тема в how to висела по поводу настройки доп. кнопок
<total__> спс
<Lorgus> вопрос.... как отчистить папку var от пакетов.... apt-get clean?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, ?
<only_you> VLC 1.1.9 полній фейл, уже пару раз у меня віел весь RAM и своп
<nimbos> Народ, такой вопрос. Установил Ubuntu 11.04, а в нём indicator-cpufreq, но он переключает скорость только одного ядра. А как переключить скорость другого ядра?
<only_you> nimbos: устонови еще один индикатор)
<nimbos> А он автоматом подхватит второе ядро?
<only_you> в настройках индикатора можна вібрать ядро
<only_you> cpu0 и cpu1
<total__> добавить еще один и выбрать в нем другой проц
<only_you> а я ято написал)
<total__> у меня инетсегодня тормозит, так что сообщения с задержкой приходят
<Resager> Привет всем
<[koshka]> oy )
<Resager> :)
<seed22_> приветствую пользователей
<Resager> .help
<[koshka]> Офф убежал.)
<[koshka]> mva, мяу)
<nimbos> seed22_:  Привет!
<Resager> твой знакомый убежал?)
<seed22_> nimbos признаться, для меня ново то, что можно регулировать работу ядер в многоядерном процессоре вручную. Никогда такого не слышал. А для чего это может понадобиться?
<[koshka]> Resager, Офф?) та он классный )
<Resager> [koshka]: посмотрим что за офф) когда прийдёт)
<nimbos> seed22_: можно, и иногда даже очень нужно... Например при рендеринге видео после монтирования... Чтобы побыстрее видео-файл собрался...
<only_you> seed22_: для економии електоенергии\батареи =)
<seed22_> и еще, товарищи, кто может посоветовать нативную под Linux программу для навигации с картами типа Google Earth, но что-то более нативное ?
<nimbos> Ребят, дайте кто-нибудь ссылку на статью, описывающую как допились unity...
<roooot> дочего О_о
<nimbos> seed22_: а чем google earth не устраивает?
<Resager> ну вот, у всех начинат проблемы с Юнит возникам, после того как гнома впилили (
<ftk> google earth чуть менее чем полностью нативный
<nimbos> roooot: ну чтобы там плюшки вские были типа конткстного меню...
<Resager> *начинают. *возникать
<seed22_> nimbos картами. Их четкостью
<nimbos> seed22_: лучше всё равно не найдёте...
<roooot> nimbos:  открыть терминал запустить миднайт и имеешь кучу плюшек)) кстати и меню там тоже есть)
<nimbos> roooot:   Миднайт? Что это?
<stolzus> nimbos: mc
<stolzus> я предполагаю
<roooot>  nimbos: это шутка была . миднайт командер запускается mc. а вообще в юнити по моему и без плюшек пока глюков хватает. даж допиливать страшно
<stolzus> за юнити лучше пока не браться, я пробовал допилить, убрав эффекты - всё рушится
<only_you> наверное лучше 11.10 подождать, может юнити допилят)
<nimbos> roooot: а, mc я знаю что такое...
<Resager[away]> roooot: ЛибрОфис уже в 11.04 заменил ОпенОфис?
<nimbos> Честно говоря третий раз возвращаюсь на юнити после классического рабоческого стола....
<only_you> Resager[away]: да
<Resager[away]> nimbos: и чем привлекает Юнити?
<only_you> юнити ничего так, но пока что классик без еффектов наше все!1
<stolzus> only_you: +1
<Resager[away]> хех
<Resager[away]> ну зато систему меньше грузит)
<nimbos> Мне нравится, как в панеле организован поиск, что нет панели задач...
<stolzus> вообще надо было xubuntu ставить
<only_you> удобнее я еще ничего не видел
<only_you> stolzus: или лубунту)
<Resager[away]> ну я только по видео ориентировался. ставить не рискнул, мне уже понравился.. однако глюков боюсь
<ftk> бубунту
<Escsun> wm наше все ...
<stolzus> я бы перешёл на lxde, если бы они обновили его. а то уже старый, 2009-й вроде
<stolzus> декабрь
<roooot> Resager[away]: да
<[koshka]> кто тут появился..
<roooot> гном и кде тоже глючными были до дури когдато. на стока что приходилось килять иксвинду периодически
<only_you> пойдет ли новій duke nukem в вайне? :-D
<stolzus> [koshka]: кто появился? :)
<[koshka]> stolzus, некий Сергей. )
<stolzus> only_you: должен вроде бы
<stolzus> Сергеев никаких не знаю, увы
<[koshka]> stolzus,  ;)
<vdrandom> only_you, он под GFWL, так что вряд ли
<vdrandom> а вообще appdb.winehq.org
<vdrandom> stolzus, опенбокс активно развивается
<only_you> как же я теперь без нового дюка((
<vdrandom> винду в дуалбут ставь
<only_you> да ну ее
<seed22_> я сейчас этим заниматься буду
<seed22_> товарищи, у меня вот еще какой возник к сообществу
<Sergey_IT> кто возник?
<stolzus> опенбокс я пробовал, но очень непривычно
<Escsun> stolzus, опенбокс легкий как пробка
<Escsun> stolzus, а вообще pekwm наше все правда ты его настроить надо ))
<seed22_> принято считать, что драйвера, к примеру, для видеокарт, написанные под Windows, в полной мере реализуют аппаратный потенциал. Как с этой точки зрения выглядят драйвера для Linux ?
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, в настройке?
<stolzus> :)
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, ну пеквм гибок в настройках
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, даже я и сам не знаю всех что там есть)
<ftk> драйвера в линуксе нужно вставлять в ядро, только вместо вазелина dkms
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT, куку:)
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, как там? "Не знаешь, и не говори..." )
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, ну я около 80 % настроек перекопал ))
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], привет! Купаешься? )
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, кроме некоторых что для доков и тайл вма
<[koshka]> да пока нет) а вообще уже можно ;)
<[koshka]> +22 вода
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, доков не использую по этому этот пункт я вообще не смотрел ..
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, ну а тайловые вм не для меня по этому настраивал по типу бокса)
<Lorgus> как добавить к /    дополнительно 1 гиг который есть на диске ?
<Lorgus> отдельным разделом 1 гиг
<roooot> Lorgus:  сторонним програмным обеспечением . акронис вроде может
<Sergey_IT>  Lorgus, а сколько у тебя / ?
<roooot> Lorgus:  качаешь какойнить аля реаниматор с акронисом с торента. грузишся и увеличиваешь раздел. это наверно проще всего
<roooot> Lorgus:  и еще не факт что он поддерживает ту файловую систему которую ты выбрал при установке
<delorian> всем привет
<victor0000> Lorgus:  1гиг можно dd if of и фстаб /file.dat / ext4 0 0
<XuMuK> ку
<[koshka]> XuMuK: :P
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, /dev/sda6              4878068   4334968    295304  94% /
<XuMuK>  Lorgus df -m удобнее, не?
<XuMuK> то есть df -h
<roooot> пока вы спорите он давно акронисом все сделал бы)))
<Lorgus> XuMuK, чет не вижу разницы между df df - h  df -m
<artus> Lorgus, совсем не видиш?
<Lorgus> ну кроме размера
<Lorgus> а так одно и то же
<artus> но разница то есть)
<Lorgus> разве по умолчанию DF не пон/тно
<kroxiksut1> народ, как думаете, автоматизированный терминал копирования будет пользоваться спросом?
<artus> чавой ?
<kroxiksut1> ну коробка по типу платёжного автомата, но имеющая у себя сканер+принтер + CMOS экран
<kroxiksut1> засовываешь бабки и печатаешь с флэшки инфу
<artus> засовываешь бабки и печатаешь с флэшки много бабок
<ftk> лол
<kroxiksut1> artus а можно без трололо?
<Dimka> кто ставил gnome3?
<XuMuK> я
<Dimka> как работает?
<Dimka> нормально?
<artus> kroxiksut1, ну тогда , а можно без офтопа? :)
<[koshka]> artus: :PPP
 * artus отобрал у [koshka] мороженку
<[koshka]> отдай))
<XuMuK> Dimka, а то
<vdrandom> Dimka, сырой он ещё
<vdrandom> я тут вообще внезапно на кеды пересел :)
<vdrandom> правда, плазму ещё ни разу не уронил
<vdrandom> но это дело времени
<roooot> ни кто геймпады не настраивал в тукс карте????
<vdrandom> я нет
<vdrandom> а что?
<vdrandom> постоянно тянет в одну сторону и никак не реагирует на весь ввод с геймпада?
<maksim> всем привет
<roooot> не какраз отколибровал отлично вот тока в туксе чет кнопки не фурычут
<roooot> а по тестам все ок
<maksim> кто подскажет какую лутше версию выбрать 32 битную или 64?
<vdrandom> у тебя сколько оперативки?
<ftk> а комп какой?
<roooot> и главёное что ты собираешься делать
<maksim> 1 гиг нотбук процессор амд турион 1.6
<vdrandom> не, что собирается делать - не главное
<vdrandom> maksim, 32 ставь
<roooot> 32
<vdrandom> если не собираешься добавлять больше 3ГБ оперативки :)
<artus> полюбому 64)
<roooot> vdrandom:  у меня есть знакомые ребята которые расчитывают под линем выход ракеты из воды при старте на маршевых двигателях. там реально разница между 64 и 32 капитальная
<roooot> неделю считает или 10 дней
<artus> roooot, эм... на машинке с гигом памяти и 1.6 камне ?
<roooot> нет конечно.
<roooot> чуть сильнее 4 ксеона
<artus> ну тогда причум тут разница капитальная )
<roooot> от задач зависит каторые выполнять
<maksim> я себираюсь там пару скриптов улутшить и так познакомится болеймение linux
<maksim> я был поставивши live cd ubunta 64 bit и все нормально работало
<roooot> да и нормально работает и не на лайвсиди. а че ему ненормально работать
<roooot> просто 32 бит както больше обкатано.
<ftk> 64-битные программы в большинстве случаях захламляют память больше чем 32-х
<irc-neo> Ребят, такой вопрос. В убунту системный монитор показывает, что занято 300мб оперативки. А top в терминале показыает что занято 2 гига! Кому верить?
<roooot> а всего то сколько
<irc-neo> всего 3 гига оперативы
<ftk> наверно 2гига это + свап
<irc-neo> неа
<irc-neo> и там и там показывает что свап чистый
<ftk> *занято в свапе
<roooot> ээээ тебе не все равно?
<Dimka> попробуй sudo gnome-system-monitor
<irc-neo> roooot: не все равно.
<irc-neo> ща попробую
<ftk> а free что пишет
<roooot> топ врет похоже на гиг
<irc-neo> попробывал через судо пишет 400 мг занято, а в топе написано 2.9 гига
<irc-neo> ща попробую фри
<[koshka]> ща я проверю )
<irc-neo> значения фри совпадают с топом
<ftk> лол top пишет занято 900мб, а htop что 700
<irc-neo> кто врет то?)
<roooot> топ врет вроде
<irc-neo> хм...
<irc-neo> !top
<ubuntuhelp> top — консольная команда, которая выводит список работающих в системе процессов и информации о них. так же см: !conky
<ftk> !htop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='htop'
<irc-neo> !free
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu является свободным программным обеспечением. http://www.linux.org.ru/books/GNU/misc/gnu.html
<umren> это одно и тоже
<umren> данные одни и теже
<umren> никто не может из них врать
<Dimka> ) у меня free пишет used 1487480
<ftk> у меня в htop на 200мб меньше занято
<irc-neo> как же там может быть занято одновременно 480мб и 2.8 гига одновременно?
<Dimka> а уменя всего 1.5 гига оперативы
<[koshka]> 1692260 показывает
<irc-neo> а чем htop отличается от top?
<umren> htop более продвинутый
<[koshka]> а сис.монитор 800
<umren> и менюшки в стиле Nc
<umren> и все
<[koshka]> в 2  раза короче
<irc-neo> koshka у тя совпало?
<[koshka]> нет)
<Dimka> посмотрите на вывод free повнимательней
<[koshka]> в 2 раза разница
<irc-neo> в системном в 2 раза меньше или больше?
<umren> у меня се совпадает
<umren> 698 и там и там
<[koshka]> в 2 раза меньше
<umren> вы нетуда видимо смотрите
<[koshka]> та ладно. мне вообще не важно )
<Dimka> там Mem и -/+
<Dimka> и swap
<ftk> http://serverfault.com/questions/85470/meaning-of-the-buffers-cache-line-in-the-output-of-free
<alexandrorodrige> как оно в Ubuntu из консоли?
<alexandrorodrige> !version
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы узнать, какая у Вас установлена версия Ubuntu, выполните « lsb_release -a ». Чтобы узнать версию пакета, выполните « apt-cache policy <package> ».
<roooot> память просто в лакальном кэше
<irc-neo> смотри ребят а вот в free пишет cashed, это где кэшд?
<roooot> локальный кэш
<irc-neo> на диске?
<umren> короче все ок показывает, кто то нетуда смотрит
<roooot> нет
<umren> лечита глаза господа :D
<Dimka> то что и показывает системный монитор
<irc-neo> че т я не понял, кэш занимает место в памяти?
<roooot> в общем часть свободной памяти используется как локальный кэш если ее станет мегьше кэш уменьшится
<Dimka> у меня top тоже > показывает
<irc-neo> так получается что на самом то деле занято 2.8 гига вместе с кэшем и прочем
<roooot> нет скорее проще отнять кэш от занятого
<alexandrorodrige> есть вопрос: кто подскажет годный консольный почтовый клиент?
<alexandrorodrige> и есть такая прога, которая делает глобальное меню в консоли?
<irc-neo> !htop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='htop'
<ftk> !iotop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='iotop'
<umren> прога которая делает глобальное меню в консоли?
<roooot> irc-neo:  системный монитор показывает то что ты ищешь
<umren> сомневаюсь я чето, слишком специфично
<roooot> irc-neo:  причем калькулятор там не надо чтоб посчитать отняв одно от другого
<irc-neo> roooot: да я понял, только такой вопрос если под кэш место не отсанется этот кэш будет выкидывать или кидаться в свап?
<artus> irc-neo, ftk в приват боту флудить
<[koshka]> ай,дядька Артус щас всех накажет =)
<roooot> не оврял
<roooot> тьфу. не проврял
<roooot> кстати если терально не хватит оперативки ты это почувствуешь сразу и даже вопросов не задашь
<artus> а терально это как ?
<roooot> вот когда ты этот вопрос не сможеш забить из за лагов - это реально
<artus> roooot, глаголов на клавиатере нет? )))
<roooot> клавиаатера ноутная хоть и полноразмерная
<irc-neo> artus: у тя есть глаголы на клаве?
<roooot> нада скорость опроса повысить но лень
<artus> irc-neo, ато )
<irc-neo> artus: да лан?) какие?
<artus> глаголистые )
<irc-neo> круто)
<roooot> кстати из прикольного - убунти видет акселератор встроенный в ноут и может его использовать как геймпад.
<roooot> просто пока не придумал как вертеть большим ноутом)))
<artus> руками же )
<roooot> тяжелый хад
<umren> купи макбук эйр
<roooot> я не люлю погрызенные яблоки
<alexandrorodrige> не... я про то, что хотел бы меню с программами в консоли. Как это сделать?
<umren> написаь собственный костыль
<roooot> нафига
<umren> больше думаю никак
<roooot> mc настройки файл меню пользовательский
<roooot> или както так. потом запускаеш миднайт и там меню вызываешь
<umren> какое меню?
<umren> он говорит про глобальное меню в гноме
<umren> которое бы работало с програмами из консоли
<roooot> в консоли он говорит
<roooot> аааа
<umren> нет такого
<alexandrorodrige> не уж то, только я до этого додумался?
<roooot> тогда вообще не понял зачем мудрить. миднайт повесить на рабочий стол а там меню написать
<alexandrorodrige> никто не догадался сделать правильное меню в консоли?
<roooot> меню в консоли народ с mc  собирает
<alexandrorodrige> roooot: у  тебя в наутилусе меню с программами?
<roooot> запускаеш миднайт блин в консоле и вызываешь миню по ф2.
<roooot> я чет вообще уже не понимаю что надо конкретно
<alexandrorodrige> надо меню Пуск
<alexandrorodrige> но в консоли
<alexandrorodrige> без всякого mc - он просто запись в этом меню Пуск
<victor0000> gnome-terminal -e mc
<alexandrorodrige> victor0000: без иксов
<roooot> да не человеку нада в косоли меню но мс он запускать не хочет но хочет чтоб ему меню написали
<alexandrorodrige> victor0000: какой гном-тьо
<roooot> ну и напиши сам. проблемы то
<roooot> просто обычно те кто работают в консоли и без меню неплохо обходяться. я вот счас с ужасом нашел в базовом меню мк половину того что руками набираю
<victor0000> создать запуск
<alexandrorodrige> victor0000: в byobu есть возможность дописать свое меню?
<victor0000> byobu-launcher
<alexandrorodrige> ну вот... класно
<irc-neo> ребят, кто нить пробывал гном3?
<roooot> да в федоре
<irc-neo> и как?
<inkvizitor68sl> уныло
<irc-neo> круть?
<roooot> сама федора сырая до жути.
<irc-neo> мдя..
<roooot> сложно сказать как если все перестает нормально работать сразу после чистой установки
<alexandrorodrige> после того, как я попробовал GNOME3 - я понял, что пора возвращаться к истокам. И ухожу в консоль.
<victor0000> ls $HOME/.byobu/
<roooot> alexandrorodrige:  зря ты так. когда красиво это тоже гуд. вот тока реально чето сверх запуска пасьянса скоро действительно можно будет сделать только из консоли
<roooot> alexandrorodrige: будет такое красивый квадрат по среди экрана и там кубики - посмотреть видео, послушать музыку, запустить фаерфокс, скачать порнуху)) а остальное из консоли)))
<alexandrorodrige> roooot: ну я наверно все-таки не пойду туда. Я уже выбрал мой путь дзен.
<roooot> alexandrorodrige:  а да а остальное можно будет смело делать на роутере или принтере))))))))))))
<roooot> alexandrorodrige:  у меня и так принтер днями на пролет шариться в инете по вайфай и ищет мне судоку)))
<[koshka]> ребят, как можно пасс рута скинуть?)
<roooot> прикольный вопрос
<stolzus> [koshka]: sudo passwd
<stolzus> [koshka]: sudo passwd root
<stolzus> и свой ставишь
<[koshka]> вы меня не поняли )
<[koshka]> я не знаю пасс на рут)
<stolzus> пожалуй
<[koshka]> но он там есть
<[koshka]> его как то можно скинуть?)
<stolzus> дык тебе и не надо знать
<roooot> если ты в системе сделай как сказали
<stolzus> у тебя же есть привилегии на sudo
<[koshka]> нет)
<[koshka]> это не дома
<stolzus> тогда никак
<stolzus> хотя я думаю ты лукавишь
<roooot> тогда вопрос надо ставить иначе - как взломать юникс))
<roooot> и явно не здесь
<stolzus> неужели создавали ещё одного пользователя с меньшими привилегиями?
<AndreX> через ливку нужно отредактировать /etc/shadew
<[koshka]> мне говорили, что если граб вроде не запоролен, то можно  скинуть пасс
<alexandrorodrige> [koshka] можно. загрузись в безопасный режим
<[koshka]> там урезали права вообще в конец )
<stolzus> кошко кулхацкер
<[koshka]> тссс
<alexandrorodrige> кошка хакера
<alexandrorodrige> кот Шредингера
<[koshka]> они мне просто не нравятся :D
<[koshka]> надо сделать какую то гадость
<[koshka]> ну я вообще хорошая. да.
<roooot> [koshka]: дык гадости делаються проще
<roooot> [koshka]: дискедит с загрузочной дискеты и весь хард 0 заполнить
<irc-neo> кошка шредингера умерла от радиации!!
<irc-neo> alexandrorodrige: зачем вспоминаешь (((
<alexandrorodrige> irc-neo: или не умерла...
<roooot> [koshka]: а еще можно гадостными словами заполнить)) и сослаться на вирус и админов
<irc-neo> alexandrorodrige: мы открыли коробочку... она была мертва)
<[koshka]> админов.. мне вообще интересно кто там ставил все )
<go8765_P> ктонить помнит как в коньки вывести отображение версии дистра
<roooot> [koshka]: вот за одно и выяснишь)))
<[koshka]> а вдруг выгонят? :D
<[koshka]> 2 года осталось учиться
<roooot> [koshka]: а вирусы на что
<roooot> [koshka]: злостные вирусы сожрали комп
<roooot> [koshka]:кстати если пароль на биос и не загрузиться мона батарейку вынуть подождать минуту и вставить. биос обнулиться
<[koshka]> ну да, разберу я системник по среди пары, высуну батарейку )
<[koshka]> меня точно выгонят
<victor0000> koshka кряк тоже убунту думаешь?
<[koshka]> victor0000: угу, ну надо же хоть что то сделать не хорошее
<roooot> [koshka]: получить диплом чтоли?
<[koshka]> roooot: до диплома еще далеко =)
<go8765_P> ктонить помнит как в коньки вывести отображение версии дистра?
<roooot> нет
<Escsun> go8765_P, не нужно
<Escsun> go8765_P, зачем лишний хлам в коньках ?
<go8765_P> Escsun: хороший ответ, но не на тот вопрос)
<go8765_P> я забываю постоянно
<go8765_P> как она называется
<delorian> кто, версия?
<go8765_P> да)
<roooot> тяжелый случай
<go8765_P> и номер
<[koshka]> печаль
<delorian> ))))
<Escsun> go8765_P, на сколько я помню cat /etc/lsb-release
<go8765_P> это не печаль -это склироз_
<[koshka]> ну это лечить нужно, пока не поздно
<go8765_P> Escsun: попробую спс)
<delorian> go8765_P: у тебе 10.10?
<roooot> наверно уже поздно
<go8765_P> 11.04
<[koshka]> ну вот
<[koshka]> помнишь же
<[koshka]> ))
<Escsun> [koshka], ага посмотрел через cat /et...
<[koshka]> на мониторе нацарапай
<[koshka]> Escsun: ну это уже не важно :D
<delorian> или на валпапере напиши
<Escsun> [koshka], да но он команду забудет потом)
<roooot> ужас 2 цифры точка две цифры))))
<[koshka]> да да) напиши "Я использую УБУНТУ!!! 11.04"
<roooot> причем маркером
<delorian> Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal"
<[koshka]> Escsun: это уже придется на лбу писать )
<Escsun> [koshka], сотрется )
<[koshka]> тату сделать
<delorian> жестоко
<Escsun> [koshka], во самое оно но если обновиться .. )
<delorian> а дальше что делать когда 11.11 .....
<[koshka]> ну придется идти в салон и переделывать
<roooot> выкинуть.... лоб
<[koshka]> старую удалить) новую сделать :D
<go8765_P> [koshka]: почемы ты думаешь что надо лечить?
<roooot> по этому лучше маркером на мониторе))) за одно обновление техники будет плановое
<[koshka]> go8765_P: ну так это не хорошо. или каждый день новости самое то ?
<go8765_P> ./me начинает тролить
<[koshka]> утром встал, комп включил, а тут не понятная система
<[koshka]> думал думал
<delorian> без точки
<[koshka]> к зеркалу подошел и посмотрел :D
<[koshka]> Escsun: только не бань Сережа :D
<Escsun> [koshka], я не оператор как бы)
<[koshka]> о как )
<[koshka]> ну Ская нет, Артуса нет :D
<[koshka]> они меня простят =)
<Escsun> есть кансерва еще )
<Escsun> тока она глуповатая, но ничего сойдет )
<[koshka]> эт кто??
<Escsun> ChanServ )
<delorian> ))
<[koshka]> аа.. та не.
<Escsun> ch прочитать как к ))
<go8765_P> да не. простго начиная с версии 9.10 запоминал названия и вот они начали путаться ... о_О
<stolzus> это сленг
<[koshka]> go8765_P: чего там путаться то ?
<[koshka]> каждый год версии
<stolzus> чансерв всегда консервой звали
<stolzus> :)
<[koshka]> апрель,октябрь
<[koshka]> вроде так
<delorian> go8765_P:  запоминай по зверушкам
<Escsun> delorian, зверушки потом в обиде будут )
<[koshka]> год месяц - вот и версия
<[koshka]> вы меня отвлекаете )
<[koshka]> я мат.экономику делала :D
<delorian> от вредидельства
<Escsun> delorian, например если он скрестит рогатого кролика с отважной цаплей даже представить не хочу что из этого выйдет )
<delorian> ))))
<delorian> прям как Кунг Фу панда (герои)
<[koshka]> интересный мульт что ли ?
<roooot> кстати а ни кто не подскажет облачный сервис на котором можно делиться данными с незарегистрированными пользователями.
<roooot> чтоб чтото среднее було между файлообменником и облачным хранилищем
<alexandrorodrige> roooot: ubuntuone
<go8765> roooot: в дропбоксе расшарить папку можно вроде
<roooot> alexandrorodrige:  в убунти ван нельзя
<roooot> go8765:  да точно)) спасибо. чтото такое и припоминаю
<[koshka]> go8765: вот какие слова знаешь ) а версию запомнить не можешь
<[koshka]> а у меня написана версия) ну я конф у Ская позаимствовала =)
<alexandrorodrige> roooot: не фантазируй - можно
<roooot> alexandrorodrige:  njulf gjzcyb rfr 'nj cltkfnm
<roooot> alexandrorodrige: тогда поясни как расшарить там папку
<go8765_P> [koshka]: я ж говорю, что сильно много названий у убунты и версий и все запомнить и помнить - трудно...)
<alexandrorodrige> roooot: http://ubuntuone.com/p/ynK/
<roooot> прикольно
<go8765> alexandrorodrige: а у меня этот чудо клиент не хочет запускаться (убунтуоне всмысле..)
<go8765> alexandrorodrige: точнее авторизироваться
<go8765> [koshka]: можешь показать скрин коньков и конфиг?
<delorian> go8765: по ходу нужно скриптом доставать то что ты хочешь
<go8765> delorian: а чё у меня тогда версия кернела без скрипта отображается...
<delorian> так ты же хочешь название
<delorian> я так понял
<delorian> go8765: $nodename - $sysname $kernel on $machine
<delorian> вот вкинь
<delorian> go8765: вкинь в начало и покажи что у тебя получилось
<go8765432> delorian, 2ая строчка сверху http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/1962/3036.png впринцыпе то же самое что у меня и было
<delorian> ну вот я о тем же, это все что дают коньки, дальше скриптами
<roooot> о))) отловил.
<go8765432> delorian, спс. попрубую тут поискать http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=63273.435
<roooot> прикольный баг http://ubuntuone.com/p/ynU/
<skai> аааааааааааааааа
<skai> хоспадеееееееее
<skai> ржаааакаааааа
<delorian> go8765432: я там чет не встречал, сколько лазил
<roooot> там где мышка слева с верху должны быть кнопки свернуть закрыть
<nexxxt> ку
<delorian> ку
<skai> хосспаде меня порвало
<nexxxt> skai: пополам?
<skai> http://www.youtube.com/user/ThisIsHorosho
<skai> nexxxt: найди новогодний выпуск
<skai> и посмотри
<skai> про чеширского кота
<AsviS> всем привет
<delorian> привет
<skai> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0612/h_1307887300_89985ef025.png
<AsviS>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<AsviS> =))
<skai> http://www.youtube.com/user/ThisIsHorosho#p/u/25/xLgQNhPSOt0
<skai> вот это видео
<skai> смотреть всем
<AsviS> !AsviS
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='AsviS'
<AsviS> help
<AsviS> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[koshka]> skai:=*
<go8765432> skai, позавчера как раз это видео смотрел)
<skai> [koshka]: мя:)
<skai> go8765432: убойный котенок
<skai> go8765432: пойду потопчу самочек...ааа у меня же нет яиц
<go8765432> я правда без коментов смотрел - в оригинал
<skai> коменты жгут:)
<mva> [koshka]: ня
<mva> skai: re
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: убить тебя
<inkvizitor68sl> мне же на работу надо
<inkvizitor68sl> а я смотрю эту чушь
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: там всего 3 десятка роликов:)
<[koshka]> skai: мяяяяя :)
<[koshka]> mva: мяу)
<[koshka]> Скай, я так скучала )))))
<skai> mva: ку
<skai> [koshka]: посмотри видяшки:)
<irc-neo> ребят, такой вопрос. Нажал sudo apt-get update... не дав ему завершить работу нажал ctrl+Z для отмены... когда я захотел сделать обновление снова он пишет, что заблокирован доступ... как мне получить разрешения не перезагружая комп??
<[koshka]> skai: смотрю ))
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka]: посмотри в жабббу, рррр
<inkvizitor68sl> irc-neo: fg
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: вижуууу
<inkvizitor68sl> irc-neo: ил bg
<irc-neo> inkvizitor68sl: не понял, что это значит?
<inkvizitor68sl> irc-neo: в той е консоли, где ctrl-z жал
<[koshka]> разрычался:))
<irc-neo> написать bg
<irc-neo> 7
<inkvizitor68sl> irc-neo: bg / fg = "развертывание" приложения после ctrl-z
<irc-neo> пишет не изветная команда
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop1:~$ sleep 1000
<inkvizitor68sl> ^Z
<inkvizitor68sl> [1]+  Остановлено  sleep 1000
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop1:~$ fg
<inkvizitor68sl> sleep 1000
<[koshka]> skai: жестокие видосы =)
<mva> irc-neo: напиши "fg"
<[koshka]> Инки) на работу же пора
<irc-neo> щас попробую
<irc-neo> fg зарабатало =) спс
<irc-neo> все норм теперь
<delorian> go876543: ты здесь?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: оно просто не хочет отпускать, да?:)
<Kirill0890> Hello
<delorian> ку
<Kirill0890> Òóòó ðóññêèå?)
<Kirill0890> Íóæíà ïîìîùü
<ubuntuhelp> Kirill0890! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<go8765432> delorian, уже да_)
<delorian> go876543: ${execi 1000 cat /etc/lsb-release | grep 'DESCRIPTION' | cut -c 21-34} ${execi 1000 cat /etc/lsb-release | grep 'CODENAME' | cut -c 18-26}
<delorian> вот, счастье тебе
<go876543> delorian: спс тебе огромное) !
<delorian> незачто
<roooot> блин фаерфокс когда открывается по ссылке всегда открывается окно багово(
<go876543> а почему weechat может обрывать ирс?
<go876543> и почему xchat и pidgin иногда как-то странно ведут себя: сначала нет сообщений а потом как только напишешь что-то они вдруг штук 10 сразу показывают?
<Dimka> !eaxfat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='eaxfat'
<go876543> и почему емпати не может к жабе подключится?
<Dimka> !exfat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='exfat'
 * go876543 столько вопросов...
<Dimka> сам?
<vdrandom> go876543, вероятно, что-то с сетью
<roooot> go876543: странно вот к чему к чему а к жабе емпати без проблем конектится
<vdrandom> лаг, очевидно же
<roooot> go876543: да както у тя все в комплексе слегло а так бывает только если причина глубже чем перечисленный тобой софт)
<Zalexi> всем привет
<delorian> ку
<Dimka> а в linuxe можно упр приоретизацией трафика?
<Dimka> типа как в Cfos для win
<Zalexi> как поставить дрова для радеона? у меня при проигрывании видео идет рывками по несколько секунд. думаю что проблемма в драйверах карты.
<roooot> вот почему майкрософтовский гемпад лучше подерживается в убунти чем от сони плейстейшен вот это уже странно)))))
<go8765> roooot: дык не совсем: в эмпати ирс нормально работает(пока по крайней мере) а в икс чате в это же время...
<go8765> roooot: в то же время в гаджиме транспорт нормально работает а в эмпати в то же время...
<roooot> Zalexi: системные - дополнительные драйверы - дальше там даже в детском саду поймут
<roooot> go8765: :-/ бубен наверно не той модели
<Zalexi> roooot: угу. только нет такого "дополнительные драйвера"
<roooot> Zalexi: центр приложений убунти в строке поиска набери ATI
<Zalexi> roooot: понял. пробую. благодарю.
<Escsun> go8765, x chat почти год не развиваться
<go8765> roooot: с эмпати|жабой оказалось всё просто - не тот порт стоял) видимо случайно...
<Escsun> go8765, через 1.5 месяца будет год)
<Escsun> go8765, развивается **
<roooot> поошел за колой))) а то жарко
<Escsun> roooot, нашел что пить ))
<go8765> а как отключить транспорт в эмпати?
<Escsun> go8765, не пользуюсь эмпати ...
<Escsun> я больше к гаджиму привык ...
<Escsun> я даже не помню сколько его использую уже)
<delorian> go8765: какой транспорт?
<Zalexi> roooot: кола?! :O
<go8765> delorian: ну для учётки жабы
<roooot> Zalexi:  ток видио не поэтому наверно лагает если ты конечно не на счеты поставил убунту
<roooot> Zalexi:  ну виски с соком - не вкусно
<Zalexi> roooot: убунту ставил на калькулятор Электроника (с зелеными циферками). :)
<Zalexi> roooot: КВАС!!! домашний
<Zalexi> roooot: даже на голом мплеере идет рывками по несколько секунд
<roooot> Zalexi:  не на калькуляторе лагать не должно) а квас с виски ваще противно
<go8765> delorian: и почему в эмпати когда я ставлю режим невидимости то контаакт который был в сети вдруг становится - не в сети?
<Zalexi> roooot: алкоголь разрушает мозг!
<delorian> go8765: F4?
<go8765> что ф4 ?
<Zalexi> roooot: если не в убунте, тогда в чем проблема?
<go8765> этот хокей у меня открывает консоль)
<go8765> delorian:
<delorian> go8765: тогда в Эмпати, управление акаунтами посмотри
<roooot> Zalexi:  а ты попробуй без алкоголя отработать 72 часа в неделю
<go876543> delorian:  это ты про транспорт?
<delorian> да
<go876543> delorian: там только учётка жабы
<go876543> delorian: а транспортов там как-то нету...
<vdrandom> Escsun, год - это мало, чтобы считать проект умершим
<go876543> надо вообще погуглить как они в эмпати добавляются...
<Escsun> vdrandom, ну это понятно )
<Escsun> vdrandom, вмы тоже редко обновляются
<vdrandom> тот же fluxbox, например, ага
<vdrandom> а irc - он тупой как пробка, чего там ещё пилить? :)
<Escsun> vdrandom, ну сам клиент )
<Escsun> vdrandom, новые возможности, скрипты и так далее
<Escsun> vdrandom, хоть возможности ограничены irc )
<vdrandom> ну какбе... скрипты  -это вообще стороння фича
<vdrandom> если, конечно, хчат их поддерживает вообще
<Escsun> ну вот)
<Escsun> есть что пилить еще)
<vdrandom> лол
<Escsun> раньше пробивали делать weechat + gtk/qt )
<Escsun> но потом выпилил посчитали не нужным )
<Escsun> но с тех пор как ядро изменилось у него основательно...
<MixUp>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<Zalexi> кто-нибудь ставил убунту на планшет?
<neotrix> Доброго времени суток. Вопрос такой, не грузится убунту(после чего сказать трудно, вроде никаких особых манипуляций). загрузка останавливается в самом начале BusyBox пишет что не может загруться с root c устройства с таким-то UUID. Пробовал в GRUB в настройках 
<neotrix> вопрос то вот в чем... чо еще попробовать?)
<ftk> загрузится с рескью-диска и смотреть логи
<neotrix> не грузит с лив сд
<neotrix> говорит не могу монтировать /dev/loop()
<go876543> neotrix: видимо кто-то лазил в fstab?
<neotrix> fstab смотрел, вроде все впорядке
<go876543> слушайте прикол: какое-то дополнение лисы блочит у меня лор о_О
<go876543> neotrix: а чё за /dev/loop ?
<neotrix> могу юзать консоль, но обращения к файловой системе только в режиме рид онли(при загрузке предлагает править мануально)
<ftk> а, ну тогда просто смотри логи
<neotrix> go876543 - незнаю
<neotrix> ftk - как там логи пишутся то, ниразу туда не глядел)
<go876543> а с приколом про дополнение/фокс/лор никто не сталкивался?
<ftk> файлы которые в /var/log
<neotrix> ну это я в курсе, файлов то много, какой последний
<neotrix> о_О
<neotrix> чей смотреть
<ftk> в разные логи пишутся разные события, смотри все
<neotrix> ~100...
<ftk> те которые без .1 .2 самые новые
<delorian> по датн
<ftk> смотреть можно не весь а только конец
<delorian> дате
<go876543> а с приколом про дополнение/фокс/лор никто не сталкивался? (блочит лор)
<delorian> go876543:   у тя их много?
<go876543> вот это пишет 302 Moved
<go876543> The document has moved
<go876543> delorian: я щяс это и буду делать)
<go876543> отключать по одному)
<go876543> просто решил спросить - может кто сталкивался
<ftk> есть дополнения которые отключают авторефреш или переадресацию?
<delorian> отключай только блокеры
<go876543> ftk: есть вроде
<MixUp> Всем привет. Есть вопрос: Какую версию лучше ставить? 64 и 32 разрядную? (проц intel core i3 M380 )
<delorian> оперы сколько?
<MixUp> 4
<delorian> 64!
<neotrix>  delorian - какие преимущества это ему даст?)
<go876543> ftk: так и называются -редирек ремувер
<ftk> попробую отключить
<delorian> максимально будет использоваться система
<delorian> сможет показать весь потенциал
<neotrix>  delorian - помоему многое из ветки 64 не стабильно, например флэш
<go876543> ftk: а ты это имеешь ввиду... он отключен
<neotrix> а если под вайном запускать 32-битные приложения так вообще.. не?
<edik> q
<go876543> ftk: но там есть пару, которые надо бы проверить
<delorian> neotrix:  ну если он поставит 32-ю, тоу него не будет 4-х гигов оперы)
<neotrix> delorian - точно)
<MixUp> а сколько будет?
<neotrix> 3,5
<ftk> go876543: зайди на www.linux.org (c www)
<ftk> linux.org.ru*
<ftk> www.linux.org.ru**
<neotrix> какие логи смотреть? посмотрел уже ~5 файлов, таких, с наиболее серьезными названиями, ничего, только в аптитуд обновил всякие файлики (udev в том числе)
<MixUp> а если 2 видюхи проблемы будут? Одна intel , вторая Nvidia ?
<neotrix> MixUp - проблемы с чем?
<go876543> ftk: нашёл: вот это чудо, которое блокировало лор https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/adban/
<MixUp> neotrix: ну переключаться они будут как в Окошках седьмых?
<neotrix> MixUp - если мне правильно подсказывают чувства, у тебя это на ноуте? а там это железно организовано
<MixUp> neotrix: да на ноуте.
<neotrix>  MixUp - хатя... мб. и вру, может быть и не железно
<MixUp> neotrix: ладно. ща поставлю и посмотрю)))
<go876543> ftk: а  www.linux.org  - такое есть? )
<ftk> хз, я имел ввиду www.linux.org.ru
<neotrix> так у кого какие пожелания к моей проблеме то? Кстати если грузить старые ядра, они грузятся без проблем, но(!) не работает клава и мышь(или вся ось просто встает и ни на что не реагирует)
<ftk> neotrix: я делал так: смотрел логи за время когда система грузилась, и когда не грузилась, сравнивал и отличия гуглил
<go876543> !еуые
<go876543> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<delorian> neotrix: dmesg.0 смотри
<neotrix>  delorian - что там насмотреть надо?
<delorian> по идеи туда должны логи загрузки скидываться
<neotrix> первая цифра процент загрузки?
<delorian> время
<neotrix> а
<neotrix> и что должно быть последним?
<delorian> смотри с конца
<neotrix> глянуть конеу лога, грузит драйвера для устройств, последнее зву
<neotrix> к
<delorian> какая секунда?
<neotrix> 13.84
<delorian> вроде норм
<ftk> см.также kern.log и syslog
<go876543> никто не знает почему https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/adban/reviews/add блочит лор?
<ftk> кривой наверно просто
<go876543> а почему бывает иногда ирс бывает ничё не выдаёт, а потом если что то написать то сразу целую тираду
<go876543> из за пинга может?
<ftk> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<neotrix> а как cat попросить выводить до заполнения экрана
<ftk> cat | more
<go876543> ftk:  и чё?)
 * go876543 призывает гур канала помочь)
<neotrix> ну на 28ой секунде, паника у него какая-то,  SysRq :HELP : loglevel(0-9) reBoot Crash termonate-all-tasks memory-full-oom-kill....  ит.п. а до этого проверял eth0 и eth1 на ipv6
<neotrix> это kern.log
<go876543> почему вичат может отключаться от канала?
<artus> go876543, а лаг у тя до скольки тикает ?
<go876543> artus: всмысле?
<go876543> непонял вопрос
<artus> go876543,  [Lag: 3.321] у тя чего показывает перед тем как вичат отвалится?
<alecsandr> Всем привет!
<neotrix> syslog пишет ошибки после anacron
<Escsun> go876543, если вичат пишет там lag 101, 102, 103 значит тебя в интернете уже нет)
<Escsun> правда это в последней версии
<Escsun> 0.3.5
<artus> Escsun, не, оно и в 3.3 показывало) просто в последних оно в реалтайме показывает как считает лаг, а раньше лиш по факту после того как переподключитцо
<alecsandr> Ребят. кто работает под UBUNTU 110.
<Escsun> artus, ясно
<skai> !zver > alecsandr
<ubuntuhelp> alecsandr, please see my private message
<alecsandr> Ребят. кто работает под UBUNTU 11.04 и какие ощущения ?
<Escsun> artus, просто у меня 0.3.2 был потом сразу обновил до 0.3.5 у меня просто свой пакет тогда был ))
<yurau> alecsandr: самые радосные от классик без эффектов
<alecsandr> UNITI нравится ?
<alecsandr> просто думаю обновится или подождать...
<yurau> alecsandr: уменя классик. это значит гном2
<delorian> alecsandr: UNITY не нравицо)
<delorian> у меня openbox, ощущения потрясные
<alecsandr> Ubuntu от ГНОМА не отказывается UNITI это рабочий стол (так скажем)
<Escsun> delorian, +1 за бокс)
<yurau> delorian: мне не очень. я привык к удобству
<go876543> artus: я всё-равно может не совсем понял, но у меня вроде ничё такого вичат не пишет, мало того вроде даже из канала я не выхожу.... а стоит написать !test так он мне сообщяет что  irc was disconnected from server и подключается по новой
<yurau> delorian: винду напоминает
<artus> go876543, │[19:49] [4] [irc/bnc] 2:#ubuntu-ru(+cnpst){74}* [Lag: 0.425] ты сюда смотри )
<delorian> тормозами да
<artus> go876543, вот лаг тебе и покажет твои задержки
<yurau> delorian: я про опенбокс
<delorian> а, нет, у меня все просто
<go876543> artus:  ты имеешь ввиду - что бы я погуглил не этот лаг?
<Escsun> yurau, на оборот удобства бывает тока в вмах, а Де это все из ада (не нужно)
<artus> yurau, эм... а с каких это пор коробка венду напоминает и почему это в ней цудобства нет?
<alecsandr> Ребята в чем отличия UNITI 2D от 3D .... Я нифига не понял..., хотя это разные проекты.
<yurau> delorian: а у меня все очень сложно :)
<skai> alecsandr: 3D дороже и там очки дают
<alecsandr> )))
<Escsun> yurau, поставить obconf и obmenu и можно легко бокс настроить
<delorian> yurau: ты себе что сделал Венду из бокса?
<alecsandr> А если серьезно!!!
<yurau> artus: меня кнопка пуск раздражает. мне кажется что я ее просто ненавижу :)
<artus> yurau, O_o а где тут кнопка пуск?
<Escsun> yurau, в боксе нету панели )
<delorian> у меня все на хоткеях)
<go876543> artus: разьясни мне плиз про мой лаг
<go876543>  а то я так и не понял
<Escsun> yurau, мне вот 2 панели нравиться tint2 и bmpanel (за то что можно ее покрасить удобно под тему)
<skai> yurau: пруфпик
<skai> я поржать хочу
<Escsun> я тоже))
<yurau> ааа я обокс спутал с другим столом. забыл каким.
<delorian> в студию
<delorian> ))
<delorian> ну вот
<delorian> облом
<Escsun> delorian, а я вот с бокса на пеквм перешел )
<artus> аххаха
<Escsun> delorian, хотя долго использовал бокс)
<delorian> и как те?
<delorian> что то новое
<Escsun> delorian, гуд
<artus> да, такого чильного аргумента что коробка говно и пофиг что я ее спутал я еще не слышал)
<go8765> artus: ну так что это за лог то ?
<Escsun> delorian, незаслуженно забитый ...
<Escsun> delorian, забытый *
<artus> go8765, я уже написал выше что к чему, перечитай
<Escsun> delorian, а у него функционал в разы превышает бокса
<alecsandr> Кто нибуть сравнивал GNOME 3 SHELL и UNUTI?
<delorian> ща гляну
<Escsun> delorian, и конфиг удобный не через xml
<go8765> artus:  я видел, но что это значит?
<artus> эм, ну наверно то что там написано )
<Escsun> delorian, правда по началу его конфиг немного убог смысле настроить надо что б как надо было)
<artus> + то что я убегающему писал
<delorian> ну это меня не пугает
<artus> go8765, вобщем если у тя растет лаг значит инет пропал )
<alexandrorodrige> alecsandr: я уже не сравниваю. Я в консоли. И никогда отсюда не уйду.
<go8765> бываю моменты когда я не могу понять что вы пишите ...
<yurau> delorian: lxde (lubuntu) вин 95 напоминает
<go8765> artus: что значит лаг растёт?
<delorian> вспомнил)
<alexandrorodrige> go8765: у меня бывают моменты, когда я не понимаю, что я говорю. В общем, это нормально.
<go8765> artus: вообщем то меня интересут - что с этим можно сделать?
<delorian> Escsun: как на англ пишется оболочка?
<yurau> delorian: там что-то из обокса тоже было
<Escsun> delorian, посмотри на форуме убунту я там выложил скрин)
<alexandrorodrige> delorian: Shell
<yurau> не успел
<delorian> alexandrorodrige: не совсем то, но спасибо
<Escsun> delorian, 3-й скрин_
<go8765> artus:  обьясни по-нубски плиз а то я так и не понял что с этиим можно сделать и что это такое
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<alecsandr> ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ !!!
<go876543> я чё опять пропал?
<alecsandr> Пока...
<yurau> тестировал отключение тачпада. отключил. теперь включить не могу :)
<[Raiden]> И вас так же
<Escsun> delorian, из плюсов вма, это можно тему создать на любой вкус с любыми рюшками я ее максимально под бокс сделал привычка ))
<yurau> придется наверно перегружаться
<Escsun> delorian, простой и понятный конфиг
<[Raiden]> Хотя надо заметить праздник неоднозначный
<ftk_> день позора
<delorian> Escsun: я про него недавно читал, заинтересовал, следующий раз попробую
<Escsun> delorian, попробуй не пожалеешь )
<delorian> Escsun:  без проблем)
<go876543> обьясните мне кто-то про мой лаг пожалуйста
<Escsun> delorian, просто все так привыкли к боксу, а тут чисто случайно увидел пеквм скрины
<Escsun> delorian, ну и посмотрел как он устроен и поразился ...
<delorian> ща поставлю
<Escsun> delorian, в нем xcompmgr работает на 40 % быстрее чем в боксе
<Escsun> delorian, из минусов могу пока 1 назвать тему дольше делать, но зато какую угодно
<delorian> да это норм, мне нравицо темы делать
<Escsun> delorian, ты видел какие темы у пека ?)
<Escsun> delorian, сейчас скринчик найду))
<delorian> Escsun: ну твоя по приколу
<go876543> в репах 5ый фокс появлся что-ли?
<Escsun> delorian, http://msart2k.deviantart.com/art/screenshot04082008-93760400
<Escsun> delorian, просто пример
<Escsun> delorian, можно и лучше)
 * go8765 никто не хочет про его баг рассказывать :(
<Escsun> go8765, это не баг
<delorian> Escsun: да, прикольно
<go876543> Escsun: ну лаг
<Escsun> delorian, круглые окошки сейчас еще покажу)
<Escsun> go876543, ну lag и?
<Escsun> что тут не понятного
<go876543> Escsun: очевидно я не знаю разницу между багом и лагом (
<Escsun> lag это задержка
<Escsun> bag это жук)
<Escsun> bug*
<Escsun> или как там))
<go8765> Escsun: чем она может быть вызвана?
<go8765> и как можно о ней узнавать?
<Escsun> lag это задержка твоего интернета в реальном времени
<go8765> и предотвращять
<Escsun> если lag растет на +1 постоянно, значит тебя уже на канале нету вообще
<go8765> то есть пинг плохой?
<Escsun> go8765, это все к твоему интернету
<Escsun> у меня Lag: 0,109
<go8765> а что им можно предьявить?
<go8765> как это узнавать?
<Escsun> у тебя какой вичат блин?
<Escsun> может у тебя старый стоит то ...
<go8765> 0.34
<Escsun> старый
<Escsun> там этой штуки нету
<go8765> причём что интересно у меня в tty1сейчас одни месаги показывает. а в иксах на 5 месагов отстаёт... о_О
<Escsun> go8765, у тебя задержки большие
<go876543> Escsun: я тогда пошёл обновлять
<go876543> для него хоть ппа есть?
<Escsun> go8765, обнови он не так и много весит
<Escsun> go876543, вроде на сайте вичата есть
<go876543> Escsun: а с эмпати ятак понял ничё сделать не получится?
<Escsun> емпати это даже не клиент ))
<Escsun> эт не понятно что
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go876543> Escsun: о. я нашёл где в вичате пишет лаг
<go876543> у меня там сейчас -220 ))))))))))))))))) и растёт ))))))))))))0
<Escsun> такого
<go876543> Escsun: а чё можно с этим сделать?
<Escsun> не бывает
<Escsun> скрин в студию
<go876543> оно в tty
<go876543> а фотика нет
<go876543> скажи как - я сделаю
<Escsun> зачем тебе фотик
<go876543> как?
<Escsun> print screen зачем?
<Escsun> или тот же scrot который делает их
<delorian> Escsun: пойду в новый мир)
<Escsun> и что ты вообще в tty )
<go876543> поточней
<artus> go876543, да меняй прова и хорош уже флудить сюда, причем тут траблы твоего прова к бубунте?
<go876543> как я в tty сделаю print screen ?
<[Raiden]> вообще есть возможность
<[Raiden]> только не скротом.
<go876543> artus: зато я узнал что естьновая версия вичата уже
<go876543> [Raiden]: как?
<go876543> вот лаг долез до 500 и я 2ой отключился
<artus> go876543, а на оффсайте посмотреть не ?
<artus> ну все, пинай прова )
<artus> go876543, ping i.ua и смотри какой у тя пинг и какие потери пакетов
<[Raiden]> чаще в консоли текст, проще перенаправить чем шот сделать, но сча  скажу как, если вспомню
<Escsun> [Raiden], его тут нет)
<go876543> artus: да вроде нет потерь, хотя пинг где-то 15
<go876543> *75
<artus> ну значит потери на маршруте
<Escsun> artus, не может у него быть)
<artus> смени сервер вичата к которому цепляешся
<go876543> [Raiden]: так как скрин сделать?
<artus> Escsun, ну вообщеть у меня когда идут лаки на вичате у меня пинк овер 5к )
<artus> *г
<[Raiden]> fb2png
<go876543> artus: дык фринод жеж
<go876543> Escsun: я тут есть)
<[Raiden]> а зачем вам шотить консоль?
<artus> go876543, ну как бы тебе сказать чтоб не разрушить твою психику) серверов у фринода много )
<go876543> Escsun: я уже перестраховываюсь и запускаю 2-3 клиента)
<Escsun> go876543, зачем?)
<Escsun> go876543, мне одного хватает)
<artus> Escsun, он такой ) он сначала делает потом думает)
<go876543> Escsun: один отрубается - второй остается
<Escsun> вот такого быть просто не должно )
<Escsun> у тебя пров хороший то ...
<Escsun> хотя если у тебя АТС проблемная )
<Escsun> то всякое быть может))
<go876543> artus: предположим, что моя психика ещё не разрушилась.... как мне поменять серв? ubuntu.com?
<go876543> вместо фринода
<artus> go876543, http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<[Raiden]> набери /map
<[Raiden]> потом /server servername
<Escsun> [Raiden], freenode  -- | Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<[Raiden]> во многих клиентах так работает
<Escsun> [Raiden], хехе )
<[Raiden]> гг
<Escsun> [Raiden], насоветовал тут))
<[Raiden]> Тогда линк артуса
<neotrix> как лив сиди загрузить то? чтобы он не смотрел на hdd?
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> хдд можно отмонтировать
<neotrix> и что такое /dev/loop()
<[Raiden]> если автоматом монтируется
<[Raiden]> а это несуществующее блочное устройство, имидж или рамдиск
<neotrix> какая-то трабла с монтированием root, мучался, ничего не помогает, хочу переустановить, лив сд не грузит
<neotrix> Raiden - вот с чего началась проблема:
<[Raiden]> значит был битый имидж, битая болванка или хреновая читалка
<neotrix> не грузится убунту(после чего сказать трудно, вроде никаких особых манипуляций). загрузка останавливается в самом начале BusyBox пишет что не может загруться с root c устройства с таким-то UUID. Пробовал в GRUB в настройках загрузки ядра написапить вместо UUID - 
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/gR60c
<neotrix> Raiden - мне кажется что он с hdd что-то берет
<neotrix> т.к. с флэхи гружусь(unetbootin помогш)
<[Raiden]> я думаю надо грузанутьсяс лайва, проверить фс , потом прочесть как сделать чрут что бы сделать update-grub , вернув перед этим то что ты руками изменял
<[Raiden]> Если не поможет - переставишь )
<neotrix> лайв не грузит, пишет что /dev/loop() не монтируется
<neotrix> фс проверял
<neotrix> сама убунта говорит что могу ручками править, но фс дает только в рид онли
<neotrix> fdiskом проверил по всякому
<[Raiden]> не монтируется скорее всег опотому, что имидж с фс битый.
<neotrix> никаких ошибок
 * go876543 чем больше что то спрашивает, тем больше понимает как мало он понимает
<[Raiden]> в убунтовской ихохе содержится имидж с фс, котоырй и ест ьлайвсд по сути.
<[Raiden]> изохе
<[Raiden]> он монтируется при загрузке
<neotrix> сначала грузил с диска та же проблема
<[Raiden]> и ещё рамдиск создается
<neotrix> потом сделал флэшку
<neotrix> та же фигня
<ftk> neotrix: попробуй fsck
<neotrix> поэтому думаю не в этом проблема
<[Raiden]> Ну значит воззззврощаемся к тому что битый файлик
<ftk> если конечно система грузится
<neotrix> ftk - пробовал
<[Raiden]> надо проверить контрольную сумму
<neotrix> система дает терминал с фс в режиме ридонли
<ftk> тогда смонтируй вручную
<neotrix> на другом компе с этой флюхи ливсд грузится
<neotrix> *флюхи
<neotrix> *флэхи
<[Raiden]> mount  что куда -o remount,rw
<neotrix> а что и куда?
<[Raiden]> Незнаю.
<ftk> что - смотри в fstab куда - /
<neotrix> пробовал mount /dev/sda2 -o /mnt
<neotrix> щя гляну
<neotrix> последовательность действий такая, сначала busybox жалуется что что-то не так(не видит где root) пишу exit идет дальше загрузка, потом на сиреневом фоне загрузки убунты говорит: диск для / еще не готов или не существует
<neotrix> и можно пропустить подключение (s) или для ручного восстановления (m)
<neotrix> жму м, дает консоль
<neotrix> s - виснет
<ftk> а система и груб на одном диске?
<go8765> Escsun: это про лаг http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6329/stjerm037.png
<neotrix> да
<go8765> Escsun: ли я напутал ?
<go876543> подскажите как подключить ппа вичата
<neotrix> говорит уже монтирована в /
<ftk> можно umount / но скорее всего  система зависнет
<neotrix> нет
<neotrix> ничего не сказала
<ftk> теперь mount
<neotrix> тоже самое
<neotrix> пробовал даже umount -f
<neotrix> в фстаб написано что / при ошибках монтируется как ro
<neotrix> и в данном режиме править никак
<neotrix> (
<ftk> а маунт вместе с -o remount,rw,
<neotrix> и не грузится из-за этого всего лив сд
<neotrix> ftk пробовал, ничего
<ftk> а fsck что-нибудь пишет важного?
<neotrix> а что должен?
<neotrix> говорит clean и количество блоков
<[Raiden]> корень текущей ос нельзя отмонтировать
<neotrix> ну и кол-во файлов
<[Raiden]> но можно делать ремаунт с другими опциями
<[Raiden]> по идее
<[Raiden]> только зачем вы собрались это делать )
<neotrix> попробовать править фс таб
<trancecore> ммм подскажите а как сделать чтобы если find не нашел файл, не выводил об этом строку в терминал
<neotrix> написать вместо uuid - /dev/sda2
<umren> trancecore: man find?
<umren> там есть опция
<[Raiden]> набери просто mount , покажет что сча смонтировано. Какое у стройство у / ?
<trancecore> да чтото ненашел
<alexandrorodrige> почему в Ubuntu не elinks, а w3m по умолчанию? Ведь elinks - лучше в 100 раз!
<artus> trancecore, find /media/hdd -name "*.doc" |grep "doc" я вот так делаю )
<artus> alexandrorodrige, а links2 -g вообще как для белых людей )
<go8765> Escsun:  у меня опять был лаг. скрин дошёл?
<Escsun> go8765, а потом было 141 142 143 и так далее?
<go8765> Escsun: да
<Escsun> go8765, ну значит ты вылетел
 * trancecore охохох чтож я маленький ....
<go8765> Escsun: нет
<Escsun> go8765, /reconnect
<Escsun> go8765, ты может не из инета вылетел
<Escsun> но из сервера ..
<go8765> я писал сообщение и у меня оно в вичате не показалось, а в эмпати - сразу
<neotrix> а как сделать так, чтобы вся инфа с юзером(настройками) из /home  использовалась после установки ubuntu?
<Escsun> go8765, используй 1 клиент
<go8765> причём писал я из вичата
<alexandrorodrige> artus:links2 - остой. Он не умеет UTF-8. Поэтому был выброшен как ссаная тряпка.
<go8765> Escsun: а как узнавать что я вылетел - когда лаг в вичате начнёт увеличиваться?
<Okasu> alexandrorodrige: elinks умеет картинки как w3m?
<Escsun> ну вот как было 141 142 и так далее )
<Escsun> go8765, но вообще это заметить  можно раньше там будет 1, 2, 3 ..
<artus> alexandrorodrige, мне как бе utf-8 в меню браузера ну нинафиг не надо)
<go8765> Escsun: а из за чего это?
<alexandrorodrige> Okasu: зачем мне картинки в консоли?
<Escsun> go8765, плохая связь
<go8765> Escsun: а как раньше?
<alexandrorodrige> artus: он вообще не умеет UTF-8
<bga_> а как же демотиваты смотреть?
<go8765> Escsun: и как не в вичате?
<Okasu> alexandrorodrige: я про тебя и не спрашивал
<Escsun> ух ты а freenode.net нельзя пинговать)
<Escsun> From corv-car1-gw.nero.net (207.98.64.177) icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered
<neotrix> как переустановить систему оставив настройки?
<Escsun> neotrix, не стирать /home
<alexandrorodrige> tmux vs byobu - кто выиграет?
<ftk> оставь /etc, может не помочь
<Escsun> alexandrorodrige, выиграет vs ))
<artus> alexandrorodrige, че еще надо то http://itmages.ru/image/view/209759/24d518d4 ))
<go8765> Escsun:  так как смотреть раньше? и не в вичате?
<Escsun> artus, шрифты ужасны )
<Escsun> go8765, другими клиентами не пользуюсь
<Escsun> go8765, ибо не нужны)
<go8765432> Escsun:  так как смотреть раньше? и не в  вичате?
<artus> Escsun, ну звеняй, это тебе не хром с ff ))
<neotrix> Escsun - так она смонтируется? без проблем? как она будет смотреть в папку /home/$user$?
<Escsun> neotrix, тебе просто не надо форматировать /home
<alexandrorodrige> artus: в общем лучше бы ты не показывал. В тексте он лучше работает. ^___^
<Escsun> neotrix, все ...
<go8765> Escsun:  так как смотреть раньше? и не в вичате?
<alexandrorodrige> neotrix: просто задай имя и пароль тот же. И не удаляй /home
<Escsun> go8765, я не понимаю твой вопрос
<Escsun> go8765, совершенно )
<neotrix> Escsun - это я понял, но я хочу чтобы убунта подхватила настройки из папки /home/"юзер"
<Escsun> neotrix, ответ выше
<neotrix>  Escsun - ну может быть все таки нужно при установке указать такое же имя пользователя?
<alexandrorodrige> artus: не знаешь, как можно сделать меню программ в консоли? Как дополнение к byobu/
<Escsun> neotrix, ну ответ же выше от alexandrorodrige
<ftk> линукс берет настройки из /etc и иногда из /home/user/скрытая папка
<neotrix>  alexandrorodrige - о, спасбо)
<neotrix> Escsun - сори, проглядел
<Escsun> neotrix, я это уже пару раз написал))
<go8765> Escsun: ну ты сказал что можно раньше узнать про лаг чем начнётся lag 1,2,3
<Escsun> go8765, о ужас ты мне скоро вынесешь мозг )
<artus> alexandrorodrige, ненаю, я tmux пользую)
<go8765> Escsun: ну я просто не могу догнать это
<Escsun> artus, объясни ему)
<go8765> Escsun: артус скажет что я никчемен
<artus> go8765, так, топай гуглить и флудить на форум
<go8765> Escsun:  так что вся надежда на тебя)
<Escsun> delorian, ну как успехи ?)
<go8765> обьясните мне в привате плиз кто-то про лаги...
<delorian> Escsun: ne mogy yazik smenit
<Escsun> delorian, ща)
<Escsun> delorian, setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -model pc105 &
<Escsun> delorian, пашет всегда в любой среде )
<go8765432> Escsun, я на прошлой недельке это в жж одном тоже нарыл)
<delorian> Escsun: да, норм, все работаем
<delorian> Escsun: а как ты говорил ту панельку зовут которая не Тинт
<Escsun> delorian, bmpanel
<Escsun> delorian, тока она без конфига уродлива ))
<Escsun> delorian, у меня был когда то зачетный конфиг этой панельки )
<delorian> был))
<Escsun> ну 2.5 года назад примерно)
<delorian> Escsun:  уже почти разобрался
<Escsun> delorian, http://itmages.ru/image/view/26890/9f88e947
<delorian> ща с конфигами играюсь
<go8765432> как в иксчате отключить автоподключение избранных каналов?
<delorian> Escsun: ага, ретро стиль)
<Escsun> delorian, не эт просто нашел )
<go8765> подскажите про иксчат плиз
<Escsun> go8765, у тебя ирс клиентов уже фарш
<Escsun> go8765, настрой вичат и все будет в шоколаде
<go8765432> Escsun, я хоть один пытаюсь нормально настроитьъ
<go8765432> Escsun, я про лаги в нём не понимаю
<Escsun> омг)
<Escsun> lag есть везде)
<Escsun> правда этого нигде не пишут)
<Escsun> почти
<go8765432> Escsun, как там ты говоришь можно заранее видеть что лаг начанается?
<Escsun> go8765432, ты же видел
<go8765432> Escsun, ну ты сказал что можно вроде раньше как-то . или не?
<Escsun> go8765432, нет)
<Escsun> go8765432, просто у тебя счетчик дошел до 140 и выше
<go8765432> Escsun, а что можно провайдеру сказать про их сервис хороший грамотно?
<Escsun> go8765432, это не провайдер
<Escsun> go8765432, это проблема может быть даже не у тебя
<Escsun> а на маршруте к серверу фринода
<go8765432> о_О
<Escsun> go8765432, все таки сервер находиться за 1000 км )
<go8765432> дык я уже поменял сервер
<go8765432> могу ещё раз поменять
<Escsun> вообще ни разу не менял ...
<Escsun> и все работает как надо
<go8765432> у меня кстати вроде маршруты через франфурт идут и сервер фринода тоже там
<r1za> Добрый вечер
<Escsun> delorian, http://files.customize.org/thumbnails/medium/58212.jpg можно что то так делать )
<Escsun> delorian, то есть вот http://files.customize.org/thumbnails/larger/58212.jpg
<r1za> кто подскажет как перекодировать расширение .dem в .avi ?
<Escsun> r1za, .dem это что за формат такой то)
<[Raiden]> в игре отписано наверное
<Escsun> если в игре то никак
<r1za> <Escsun> в CS записал демку =)
<r1za> отстой
<delorian> Escsun: я уже)
<Escsun> r1za, ну тогда можно снять видео рабочего стола
<Escsun> delorian, ясно)
<[Raiden]> можно проиграть в игре + захват со стола
<[Raiden]> наверное
<r1za> да но там качество заметно ухудшиться и появяться лаги
<Escsun> r1za, открыть на полный экран сделать захват вайна окна и записать
<delorian> Escsun: быстро освоился, уже чувствую себя комфортно
<Escsun> delorian, да он простой и легкий
<Escsun> delorian, правда 1 вещь так и не поборол
<go8765> дык может мне кто-то обьяснить как мне настроить нормально подключение к каналу?
<Escsun> delorian, вот хз где копать (
<r1za> как зарегиться?
<delorian> Escsun: что именно?
<Escsun> delorian, вот когда ты открываешь любое окно с любимым приложением
<Escsun> delorian, у тебя оно в панели появляется или нет?
<delorian> да
<Escsun> delorian, опа ...
<Escsun> delorian, а у меня нет(
<r1za>  /msg ubuntuhelp !?php()
<Escsun> delorian, и не знаю где это (
<r1za> !?php()
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='php()'
<Escsun> delorian, причем разные панели не играет роли
<r1za>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<delorian> чет с конфигом wm
<Escsun> delorian, да но где ..
<delorian> нужно будет с нуля поставить мне его
<Escsun> delorian, рылся везде так и не откопал причем дефолтно тоже не пашет
<Escsun> delorian, не скинь конфиг полностью папочку .pekwm
<Escsun> delorian, если оно не заработает с твоим тогда это проблема с тем
<Escsun> delorian, что у меня rc ..
<Escsun> или же у меня проблема с темой)
<Escsun> хотя не думаю
<delorian> кинуть те папку или что?
<Escsun> delorian, залей на rghost в архиве
<delorian> сек
<Escsun> delorian, rghost.net *
<r1za> какой командой зарегиться?
<r1za> я noob
<go8765> обьясните кто-то пожалуйста как мне нормально настроить соединение к каналу?
<Escsun> go8765, а что не нормального то?
<r1za> go8765> ты пишешь в чат,значит все нормально)
<Escsun> r1za, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=57435.0
<go8765432> то что мне каждые 5 минут реконектиться надо - это нормально?
<delorian> Escsun: http://rghost.net/10550221
<Escsun> delorian, благодарю )
<delorian> хм.... так на много интересный, когда не знаешь как и что делать
<Escsun> delorian, да он гибкий
<Escsun> delorian, тут даже мышь настраивается )
<delorian> ага, вижу)
<go8765> artus: ты админ - обьясни мне плиз почему я вынужден каждые 5 минут делать реконнект (я поменял уже сервер )и как мне это пофиксить?
<go8765> а никто не хочет ничё сказать..(
 * delorian воздержался
<artus> гг
<r1za> И сколько с уток будет идти письмо с подтверждением??
<[Raiden]> Я не думаю что дело во фриноде и ег осерверах
<go8765> очень инормативно)
<[Raiden]> дело в твоем провайдере, похмовни\отпиши им обьясни проблему.
<[Raiden]> позвони
<roooot1> такой идиотский вопрос - как поменять местами номера устройств
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<[Raiden]> каких?
<roooot1> джойстика
<delorian> go8765: попунгуй провайдера
<artus> go8765, если у тя с пингами все гуд, а отваливается только фринод значить траблы в направлении фринода) я ж откуда знаю че у тя за пров ) я вообще пользую bnс )
<Escsun> delorian, ну у тебя и конфиг это жестоко ))
<roooot1> дув инпут дж0 и дж1
<[Raiden]> ясно, незнаю )
<delorian> Escsun: а что не так?
<Escsun> delorian, закрыть окна не могу))
<delorian> ))))
<Escsun> delorian, сменить рабочий стол не могу)
<roooot1> вот и я не знаю. причем дж0 отключить не могу - это гироскоп фигов ноута
<artus> go8765, пингуй сервера фринода, смотри на потери пакетов,
<Escsun> delorian, все переломал блин)
<delorian> Escsun: =D
<Escsun> delorian, сейчас попробую тему ...
<roooot1> свинство хочу поиграть((( с джойстиком
<Escsun> delorian, ну хоть радует что это не из-за темы )
<go8765432> artus, как мне узнать айпи orwell.freenode.net ?
<Fox_Black> День добрый (хотя у кого как), народ помощь нужна. Есть конвертор usb >>> rs-485. Задача подцепить его к ubuntu и заставить его работать. Реально ли это сделать если дровишьки только под windows?
<Sergey_IT> roooot1, эротичная фраза )))
<delorian> Escsun: так а где значит?
<Escsun> delorian, в конфиге
<artus> go8765432, эммм. а нафиг те вообще ip ?
<delorian> так у тебя появляется прога в панельке?
<go8765432> artus, потому что оно пишет ping: unknown host orwell.freenode.net
<artus> Fox_Black, самвй простой вариант vbox с форточками )
<artus> go8765432, а сделай трасировку до freenode.net
<Escsun> delorian, нет тока когда нажму на эту прогу смысле работать с ней буду тогда да, а с твоим да сразу ..
<Escsun> delorian, в config
<Escsun> delorian,     FullscreenDetect = "False"
<Fox_Black> artus по подробнее пожалуйста))
<Escsun> delorian, иначе в браузере тебя ппц ждет))
<delorian> Escsun: угу, ща
<artus> Fox_Black, венда в виртуалке ) чего подробнее то )
<Escsun> delorian, будет на каждую ссылку с Fullscreen'ом)
<Fox_Black> Хочешь сказать стабильно будет вся эта беда работать?
<artus> Fox_Black, usb в виртуал боксе пробрасываютцо наура
<ftk> orwell.freenode.net просрочен, у него нет ип. пингуй chat.freenode.net
<artus> эм... а что ей мешает?
<artus> Fox_Black, если уж у меня в виртуалку модемы пробрасываютцо для астериска и они звонят , то какой тут затык может быть? )
<Fox_Black> artus, понял, попробую. Спасибо. Привык уже к ubuntu, к его стабильности (я серьезно), на форточки аж горько переходить)))
<artus> Fox_Black, а зачем переходить? ))) виртуалка это не переход) это ин6струмент)
<Escsun> delorian, моя не понимать
<Escsun> delorian, где это зарыто логически в config
<Fox_Black> Буду разбираться, а то уж думал труба...))
<go8765> artus: вот что пишет http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9818/2039.png
<delorian> Escsun: я еще не знаю, не разобрался
<go8765> artus: я в этом не сильно. помоги плиз
<alexandrorodrige> блин... поскажите писалку dvd для консоли?
<Escsun> delorian, но сам факт )
<Escsun> delorian, что не в конфиге
<delorian> не в теме!
<delorian> ?
<Escsun> delorian, и не в теме ..
<go8765432> artus, ты ещё тут ?
<Escsun> delorian, вообще не понятно)
<artus> неа
 * artus спряталсо
<Escsun> delorian, в мыше мб ))
<delorian> Escsun: я ща вот сижу, читаю настройки конфигов
<AndreX|OFF> alexandrorodrige: cdrecord   вроде
 * go8765432 говорит artus что бы он посмотрел скан трасировки
<[Raiden]> угу, сча иногда называется wodim
 * go8765432 просит
<nand> скажите текст норм видно?
<Escsun> nand, угу
<artus> посмотрел, захотел оторвать тебе руки за размер картинки )
<nand> Escsun: спасиб
<alexandrorodrige> [Raiden]: а есть такой же. но с ncurses?
<go8765432> artus,  зато уже без банеров
<AndreX> go8765432: ты другой сервак попробуй если также будет дисконектить то проблема в клиенте или в операторе
<[Raiden]> alexandrorodrige: думаю нет, ищи примеры как писать и про growisofs ещё посмотри, делай скрипты
<roooot1> намарльный кстати пинг у меня такойже. вот тока не дисконектит
<[Raiden]> или ставь гуи
<delorian> Escsun: настроек у него хватает, на все случаи
<roooot1> го размножаються(((
<alexandrorodrige> а какой годный bittorent клиент для консоли?
<alexandrorodrige> чтобы мышкой тыкать
<UNIm95> alexandrorodrige transmission
<UNIm95> alexandrorodrige не понял
<UNIm95> alexandrorodrige годный клиент для консоли мышкой тыкать
<artus> aria2c )
<UNIm95> alexandrorodrige это как?
<artus> ну или же rtorrent
<roooot1> нафига в консоли мышкой тыкать)))
<UNIm95> roooot1 +100500
<Nor8>  Есть, интересно, ирк-каналы, где любители музыки собираются? Или самому придеться создать? ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> есть, здесб =)
<alexandrorodrige> UNIm95: ну хотя бы ncurses-интерфейс
<artus> эм... а нафигааааа????
<roooot1> нееее точнее нафига сидеть в консоли если мышкой тыкать хочется)
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Огласите, пжлста, весь список )))
<UNIm95> alexandrorodrige бери трансмиссию+ веб морда для мышки
<Escsun> delorian, cмешно)
<Escsun> delorian, теперь и с твоим не пашет ))
<artus> UNIm95, вебморда трансмишену не нада ) есть ремоут гуи )
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P, двоишься?
<Escsun> delorian, сейчас соберу другой пек с каким то пачтем ))
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, не у него полный фарш ирк клиентов
<UNIm95> artus для управления с работы через 2 ната и dyndns очень даже надо
<alexandrorodrige> UNIm95: нет иксов... только консоль.
<go8765_P> Sergey_IT: троюсь, иногда уже даже четверюсь...
<artus> UNIm95, ну как бе оно для этого и есть)
<artus> UNIm95, и даже под офтопикк есть)
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: прямо этот канал вполне сойдет =)
<inkvizitor68sl> или #linuxtalks
<Escsun> delorian, сейчас удивлюсь если оно работать будет так как надо)
<inkvizitor68sl> здесь, правда, получится поговорить только 1 раз
<delorian> Escsun: у тебя кто то его ломает
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Сомневаюсь, что наши музыкальные вкусы совпадают )))
<inkvizitor68sl> фолк
<UNIm95>  alexandrorodrige: так трансмиссию-демона запускаешь и радуешься а потом по определённому порту с любого компа коннектишься
<Escsun> delorian, но твой конфиг он немного странный )
<go8765_P> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<UNIm95> artus ну хз к веб морде привык
<delorian> Escsun: почему
<Escsun> delorian, как мы учили сделай 2 ошибки и работать будет )
<UNIm95> )))
<Escsun> delorian, смысле правильный результат будет)
<UNIm95> только delorian: ником промахнулся
<go8765> AndreX: вроде рвёт даже после смены сервера
<UNIm95> delorian: значение своего ника знаешь?
<delorian> для себя знаю
<Escsun> delorian, что могу сказать
<Escsun> delorian, работает )
<go8765432> Sergey_IT, постоянно обрывается ирс почему-то...
<delorian> Escsun: ну и хорошо
<Escsun> delorian, поставил 0.12 с opacity patch что то с новыми окнами связанно не вникался
<Escsun> delorian, а тогда стоял просто 0.13-rc1
<delorian> Escsun: понятно)
 * go8765432 очень просит что бы ему помогли с ирс
<Escsun> delorian, в общем теперь проблем нету)
<delorian> Escsun: а у меня есть пока))
<Escsun> delorian, вот уж люблю переломать пакеты )
<Escsun> delorian, да с твоим конфигом это жестоко)
<delorian> дай мне свой
<roooot1> go8765432 у тя вообще порты то хоть не заблокированы роутером
<Escsun> delorian, я на его полную настройку убил 7 часов)))
<go8765432> а хз
<Escsun> delorian, ну вообще 2.5 но потом по мелочам доделывал )
<go8765432> roooot1, а х.з
<delorian> Escsun: ну это норм, я коньки по 2-4 часа собираю
<go8765432> roooot1,  как посмотреть?
<roooot1> зайти на роутер и посмотреть
<Escsun> delorian, ну коньки я почти не меняю лучше вариантов нету просто для меня)
<roooot1> там чета типа 666 скоката там вроде у ирка
<go8765432> roooot1, там вроде открывать их можно только или нет?
<roooot1> или фиг уже помнит
<roooot1> там можно сто угодно если роутер нормальный
<Escsun> delorian, я тебе меню кидать не буду оно тебе все равно не подойдет
<go8765432> roooot1,  ну я не закрывал, так что они соответственно должны быть открыты..
<delorian> Escsun: угу
<roooot1> а остольное то хоть пашет норм по сети?
<go8765432> остальное?
<delorian> Escsun: у меня прикол с фокусом окон
<go8765432> инет вроде есть
<Escsun> delorian, знаю)
<go8765432> как проверить "остальное" ?
<Escsun> delorian, в общем бери мой конфиг за основу )
<roooot1> скачай файл
<Escsun> delorian, там все это убрано )
<delorian> Escsun: eue
<go8765432> roooot1, значит пашет
<go8765432> файлы качаются
<roooot1> мистика
<go8765432> да и в ирсе я кое как то же ....
<Escsun> delorian, http://rghost.net/10556491
<go8765432> artus,  так что с трасировкой? там есть аномалии ?
<roooot1> нормальная у тя трасировка кста вроде
<go8765432> roooot1,  а чё лаги тогда?
<[Raiden]> все вопросы к провайдеру
<go8765432> вечерний привет от провайдера?
<[Raiden]> тут канал про убунту
<go8765432> [Raiden], как хоть у него это спросить нормально ?
<ftk> go8765432: ping chat.freenode.net
<Escsun> delorian, между прочем
<go8765432> [Raiden],  дык я именно к этому канало и не могу приконектиться...0
<Escsun> delorian, по ctrl  + alt + del делается reload конфига )
<Escsun> delorian, так же как в меню
<[Raiden]> скажи что постоянн овыкидывает из irc и скажи адрес, пусть проверяют как хотят.
<delorian> Escsun: понял, это норм
<go8765432> ftk, скоко пингов делать?
<go8765432> пока без потерь
<Escsun> delorian, если меню делать будешь то 1 ошибка убивает пол меню)
<ftk> скоко задержка?
<go8765432> 75
<ftk> хм вроде нормальная
<delorian> Escsun: ну как язык программирования)
<Escsun> delorian, в хоткеях тоже)
<Escsun> delorian, вообще везде )
<go8765432> ftk, могу отскринить, может я не на то смотрю...
<ftk> рядом с ms
<roooot1> go8765432: лучше в терминале трасероут запусти
<Escsun> delorian, start тоже не кидал и autoproperties тоже там злая настройка я тока браузер настроил та)
<Escsun> delorian, удобная штука
<Escsun> delorian, ах да тут можно группировать окна как в флуксе
<delorian> Escsun: а как?
<ftk> как вариант пробовал другой ирс клиент?
<go8765432> roooot1, connect: Network is unreachable
<Escsun> delorian, там где кнопочки закрыть и так далее нажми среднею кнопку мыши колесиком то есть и появиться штуковина
<Escsun> delorian, к какому окну прилепишь там и будет жить)
<AndreX> go8765432: спрашивай у прова и на #freenode они даже нотисы шлют чтобы сообщали если есть проблемы с конектом у кого либо
<go8765> roooot1, connect: Network is unreachable
<roooot1> у тя на твоей картинке твой айпи равен айпи роутера. хотя я в этих нетерминальных трасерах не шарю
<delorian> Escsun: ух ты, классно и удобно
<Escsun> delorian, а то )
<Escsun> delorian, там все хоткеи что у меня они почти в начале конфига
<delorian> Escsun: аха
<go8765432> roooot1, я так понял, что вся надежда на канал фринода...
<Escsun> delorian, да одна особенность
<Escsun> delorian, все свернутые окна по alt tab'y не выделяются
<roooot1> у тя апи какой и какой у роутера
<Escsun> delorian, win + tab там они будут
<go8765432> roooot1,  мне это ни о чём не говорит(
<roooot1> у вас что на пару он один 129.168.1.1
<delorian> Escsun: проверил, вроде пока норм работает
<Escsun> delorian, да не конфиг там хороший )
<roooot1> traceroute freenode.net в терминале запусти и посмотри в первых двух строчках что
<Escsun> delorian, разве что в config можно убрать одну штуку
<Escsun> delorian,     ShowClientID = "False"
<Escsun> delorian, там True стоит
<Escsun> delorian, в скобочках [1] , [2]
<delorian> Escsun: что значит оно?
<Escsun> delorian, это для проверки делал )
<Escsun> delorian, смысле что значит оно?)
<delorian> Escsun: в смысле для чего, но уже я так понял не важно)
<delorian> Escsun: ну вроде пака лучше чем openbox
<Escsun> delorian, не пока, а лучше )
<Escsun> delorian, в боксе сильно ограничено создание тем
<Escsun> delorian, там вбил коды цветов на этом и закончилось
<Escsun> delorian, так и не показал сейчас найду ))
<vdrandom|away> Escsun, delorian, вы это о чём с табами?
<Escsun> vdrandom, это мы о пеквм
<delorian> переключение окон
<go8765> roooot1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/625377/ вот
<vdrandom> круто
<vdrandom> не знал :)
<XuMuK> дай ка нам sudo blkid && ls /boot/
<Escsun> delorian, http://linuxfun.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/pekwm/03.jpg
<Escsun> delorian, один из моих любимых скринов)
<XuMuK> ууй
<XuMuK> я был высоко в скроле))
<vdrandom> Escsun, клёвый
<[Raiden]> экспо и scale в компизе и квине и то ,что с некоторой нятяжкой сделали в гном-шелл - имхо очень удобный сопсоб переключаться между окнами.
<vdrandom> твой?
<Escsun> vdrandom, не мой на форуме висит)
<[Raiden]> причем чем больше их будет открыто тем больше плюсов у такого способа
<go8765> XuMuK: это мне было?ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/625377/
<vdrandom> хотел уж было спросить, на чём композитинг :)
<Escsun> vdrandom, http://itmages.ru/image/view/206333/d45d825b
<go8765432> XuMuK, не то
<Escsun> vdrandom, а что не ясного
<delorian> Escsun: ага, красиво, а что это за штука там где музыка играет?
<Escsun> vdrandom, xcompmgr
<Escsun> delorian, а это  не ко мне)
<vdrandom> я тут разобрался, почему у меня квин тормозил
<vdrandom> теперь наслаждаюсь красивостями :)
<go8765432> XuMuK, это мне было  sudo blkid && ls /boot/         ?
<delorian> Escsun: вродь поднастроил под себя
<Nor8> Escsun: Розовенький, говоришь, нравится тебе?  ;-)
<Lorgus> а тут доктора (медицина) сорри что не в тему есть ???
<Escsun> Nor8, не сама прозрачность и иконки в панели очень хорошо идут)
<Escsun> Nor8, и обложка от плеера )
<vdrandom> а я бы такой розовенький и себе на десктоп натянуть не откозался
<vdrandom> мягкий, приятный глазу
<vdrandom> не слишком яркий
<vdrandom> *не отказался
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0612/h_1307907094_f56f163d50.png , http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0612/h_1307907120_3bd7d6b7af.png
<Nor8> Escsun: Так уведомления можно и самому скачать, да и обложку )))) Благо название композиции и автор видны )))
<[Raiden]> все столы и все окна на кдешный манер
<go8765432> AndreX, на фриноде намекнули что если я меняю сервера и лаг остаётся то значит - дело не в фриноде..
<Lorgus> эххх
<Escsun> [Raiden], чет мне темно)
<Nor8> Хорошая обоина решает, где бы их найти еще )))))
<vdrandom> [Raiden], может использование VLC в качестве бэкенда фонона замедлять загрузку KDE?
<Escsun> Nor8, +1))
<[Raiden]> Без понятия, я так не делал.
<vdrandom> секунд 20-30 стартует, зараза
<vdrandom> а какой бэкенд используешь?
<XuMuK> go8765432, а сам то как думаешь?
<vdrandom> gstreamer?
 * XuMuK точит окрашечгу)
<[Raiden]> да, гстример
<[Raiden]> хотя кино я смотрю смплейером. Через гстример получается только превью и музон
<vdrandom> и звуки, которые сами кеды издают, да :)
<Maratich> бобрый вечер
<Nor8> Видали и бобрее ))
<Maratich> бобрам от контры привет от Даши
<ftk> бобёр vs. осёл
<AndreX> go8765432: ну я про тоже выше говорил 03:51:03] <AndreX> go8765432: ты другой сервак попробуй если также будет дисконектить то проблема в клиенте или в операторе
<Maratich> всем кого убивали и кем были убиты
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: ну видимо да
<Nor8>  Даша гуру контры?
<Maratich> неа
<Maratich> но стреляла
<Nor8>  Или ея все контерстрайщики знают?
<Maratich> за всех не говорю
<Nor8> Maratich: Тогда от имени какого сервака? )))
<XuMuK> vdrandom, это у тебя ася и жабер через вичат настроены?)
<Maratich> на XuMuK a.net точно постреляли
<go8765432> AndreX,  ну я вообщем позвонилу провйдеру - он сказал прислать им скрин трасировки и пинга и они обещали за сутки посмотреть...
<XuMuK> Даша - мама)
<Maratich> а так мы из Севастопольских
<vdrandom> XuMuK, ася и мсн через транспорт в жаббере, а жаббер - в вичате, да
<Maratich> не, еще не мама
<Maratich> и пока рано
<AndreX> go8765432: жди хехе
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<XuMuK> фигасе
<XuMuK> vdrandom, это только на слух кажецо сложно?)
<vdrandom> XuMuK, не знаю. я привык и не парюсь уже давно :)
<XuMuK> всмысле в кс мама)
<vdrandom> в общем-то через bitlbee можно и напрямую к асечке подключаться
<XuMuK> vdrandom, да я вот тоже думаю, замутить чтоле)...
<[Raiden]> чегож вас в 21 веке на консольки тянет ) хакерских филомв насмотрелись чтоли
<vdrandom> просто так получилось, что я к ней напрямую не подключался больше года уже - через транспорт стабильно работает
<go8765432> AndreX, у мено мего-монстр провайдер. не надо на него так, а то услышит и рассердится...)
<[Raiden]> жабер в вичате...
<vdrandom> [Raiden], ssh с работы
<vdrandom> ня!
<[Raiden]> а..
<XuMuK> [Raiden], внатуре удобно, по крайней мере в ирке сидеть)
<XuMuK> все няшечки zsh как консольки + самого вичата, а их у него дофигища
<Escsun> delorian, ну как успех ?)
<delorian> Escsun: готово, работает так как хотел)
<Lorgus> ээээ кто нить на гвозди наступал ??? в прямом смысле ???
<[Raiden]> ну зш хорош, и вичат тоже.  Но я все же предпочитаю квирк )
<XuMuK> я тоже против квирки ниче не имею, но вичат перевесил)
<artus> Lorgus, наступал)
<[Raiden]> а вот зш конечно иногда ускоряет работу. Тут уж недостаток линксового гуи. Приходится лезть в консоль часто
<artus> Lorgus, ржавый)
<Lorgus> artus,  стой..
<delorian> Escsun: спасип)
<artus> Lorgus, а мона посижу?
<Lorgus> artus,  нога должна распухать так что в башмак не лезет ???
<Escsun> delorian, хоте показать скрин но потерял))
<Lorgus> artus,  гы... сиди..
<XuMuK> Lorgus, я наступал, насквозь протыкал стопу
<Escsun> Lorgus, у тебе к лечиться надо )
<delorian> Escsun: свой?
<Escsun> delorian, нее)
<Escsun> delorian, там фича))
<artus> Lorgus, неа) если пухнет то к хирургу топай) заражение )
<Lorgus> епрст
<Lorgus> ну на 2 наступил
<Escsun> Lorgus, да да к врачу
<go8765432> а чё в бунте уже 5вй фокс засунули?
<artus> Lorgus, я температурой отделалсо
<Lorgus> да где я его у ся в деревне найду..
<Escsun> go8765432, ты из 2047 ?))
<Escsun> go8765432, ой мне показалось 58-й фокс)
<artus> Lorgus, обрабатывал?
<Lorgus> лан... спс.. ясно хоть более менее стало
<Nor8> Lorgus: А у вас ветеринар есть? )))
<go8765432> Escsun, не 5ый
<Lorgus> artus, угу.. спиртом..
<go8765432> так засунули или нет?
<artus> Lorgus, ну если ниче не чернеет в месте прокола то не так смертельно
<Nor8> Lorgus: Из-за чего опухает хоть, ударил или проткнул чем?
<Lorgus> я чо.. жЫвотное... не... не нада нам таких рвачей
<XuMuK> Lorgus, обработай обязательно рану ( чем нить обезараживающим - спирт, йод, хотя бы водкой
<Lorgus> Nor8, ^^^^  на 2 гвоздя наступил
<XuMuK> и антибиотики несколько дней попей... но врачу обязательно надо показать...
<Nor8> Lorgus: Ну тогда выпей таблетку антибиотика и рану йодом намажь
<XuMuK> не шути с этим, можешь без ноги остацо...
<Lorgus> XuMuK,  ну да ну да... ты щас всю таблицу менделеева вспомнишь... =0))))
<Nor8> Lorgus: Химик знает, Химик пожил ;-)
<XuMuK> Lorgus, смотри сам тада
<Lorgus> Nor8, не не... таблеток не пью... кроме анальгина....
<XuMuK> если заражение - нужно пить антибиотики
<Nor8> Lorgus: Гвозди ржавые, заражение может легко быть
<Lorgus> да не всем спс.... суть стала понятна, что эт не к добру... просто думал мож так и должно быть
<Nor8> Lorgus: А ежели на них собака бешеная писала, то и бешенство))) Тогда точно к ветеринару нужно )))
<Nor8> Lorgus: До райцентра далеко?
<Maratich> XuMuK: планируете сегодня стрелять ?
<Lorgus> гы гы..... Nor8 .... чуть чуть не так... бешенная собака Павлова... эт мой ник был на игрровых серверах
<XuMuK> artus, мы планируем сёня стрелять?)
<Lorgus> Nor8,  не.. не очень... но проще до МСК доехать ибо у нас больница ппц
<XuMuK> Maratich, это Даша спрашивает?)
<Maratich> и Даша тоже
<XuMuK> Lorgus, прогнись - не ленись))
<Nor8> Lorgus: Тебе аптека нужно, антибиотики то в России без рецепта
<XuMuK> Maratich, тада - да, играем))
<XuMuK> Nor8, они и в европе без рецепта, еси чо
<Lorgus> XuMuK, Nikoli  лан.. щас  в крапиве, как по молодости... должна помочь...
<Maratich> контра, openttd и герои 3 - наверно единственные игры, в которые нас объединяют. поэтому обои хотим
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да ну? А у нас по рецепту, и мы в Европе тоже ))))
<Lorgus> едим плесень... родина антибиотика
<Maratich> просто попожже, счас есть будем
<XuMuK> какие нить успокоительные и обезболивающие, которые к количествах вставляют - те по рецептам
<Nor8> XuMuK: В Испании без рецепта отпускают?
<XuMuK> антибиотики - точно нет
<Maratich> тут летатели в EVE Online есть?
<Nor8> Maratich: Нудятина
<XuMuK> блин, я чо то про нее слышал, но пока руки не дошли...
<vdrandom> ut ftw ._.
<Lorgus> кстати... у нас тут всякие снотворные без рецепта продают...
<Maratich> Nor8: большой стаж?
<Escsun> delorian, http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2438/3583446056_b5f6fe177c_o.png
<Nor8> Maratich: пол года фанатизма )))
<XuMuK> CoD f ut)
<Escsun> delorian, и не скажешь что это пеквм
<Maratich> мм. только на крыло стал
<Maratich> :)
<Nor8>  Maratich: Нравится?
<Maratich> есть корпа копателец
<delorian> Escsun: аха)
<Escsun> delorian, а есть такое что ппц)
<Escsun> delorian, что ни в одном де не сделаешь )
<irc-neo> какие разговоры и все в тему)
<Maratich> нравится, только много времени хчет
<Maratich> ну на плексу скажем наш флот накапывает
<go8765> я увидел, что при пинге фринода теряются пакеты - что это значит? http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/2872/2042.png
<Nor8>  Maratich: На одну? ))))
<go8765> я вообще правильно увидел - они теряются ?
<vdrandom> Escsun, что, например?
<Escsun> vdrandom, да не могу найти уже час ищу ))
<Escsun> vdrandom, затерял скрин)
<Escsun> vdrandom, хистори громадная (
<vdrandom> go8765, теряются, и некисло
<vdrandom> может, с сетью проблемы?
<Escsun> странно)
<Escsun> go8765, у меня пинг
<Escsun> go8765, в разы лучше на том же прове)
<Escsun> go8765, и потерь 0 %
<vdrandom> в том же подъезде того же дома?
<go8765> vdrandom: это из-за линии может быть?
<Escsun> go8765, атс может твоя виновата, а может быть твой кабель )
<vdrandom> из-за чего угодно. Оборудования, проводки, штекера, наконец
<vdrandom> если это АДСЛ - проводка очень сильно влияет на качество связи
<vdrandom> маршрутизатор, случаем, не нагружен какими-нибудь торрентами?
<go8765> vdrandom: ясно. буду писать провайдеру письмо...
<go8765> нет
<go8765> только ирс
<roooot1> настройки проверь все
<vdrandom> go8765, сначала перепроверь настройки и пинги до других узлов
<Escsun> go8765, 100 packets transmitted, 100 received, 0% packet loss, time 99140ms
<Escsun> в среднем от 60 до 90 мс торрент еще работает ..
<go8765> roooot1: какие блин настроики ? я в них не понимаю почти ничего
<Maratich> Nor8: всем на плексу ))
<Maratich> и на рорку хватило
<Maratich> и на орки
<Maratich> счас из мну перфектная лопата
<Maratich> остальные не хуже
<Nor8>  Maratich: Я один настреливал дней за 10 на мисках 4-ках на плекс
<Maratich> ну копать у нас выходило как то так же
<Maratich> раньше часов по 5 в день
<go8765> vdrandom:  гугл - без потерь
<Nor8>  Maratich: Пока они дроп не порезали, хотя и с хорошим дропом все-равно нудятина
<Maratich> счас часа по 4
<Maratich> у меня проще  - я с сотрудниками в корпе, есть общие темы поговорить
<Maratich> кто там хотел - ушел пиупиу на таньке
<vdrandom> go8765, тогда не помешает отослать провайдеру пинги и трейсруты
<Maratich> десятки резать
<go8765> vdrandom: хотя-вру. почти без потерь
<Maratich> на нух собирают
<go8765> vdrandom: я им звонил - они тоже это сказали - так и сделаю
<go8765> спс
<Nor8> Maratich:  Страна из кризиса выбраться не может, а они в еву рубают ))) Вас на шахты отправить нужно, урановые, там примените навыки копки ценных руд и металлов )))))
<Maratich> у меня проблема - микрофон с наушниками - гнездо в ноуте разбито и в ubuntu при alt+tab краш часто
<Maratich> не то что в 2 окна, но и в одно альттаб крашится
<Maratich> между прочим берите пример с ферм китая
<Nor8> Maratich: Так перепаяй гнездо
<Maratich> линеечніх
<Maratich> ноут боюсь боюсь вскрівать
<inkvizitor68sl> Maratich: ты сам то понял что сказал?
<Nor8> Maratich: Там отдельным модулем обычно
<Maratich> руки прямые слишком
<go8765432_> Maratich, ну и где ваша битва?
<Maratich> inkvizitor68sl: в смысле?
<Maratich> минут 20 есть сейчас, пока мясо тушится
<go8765432_> Maratich, ну кс
<Nor8> ))) ахахаха
<Maratich> и потом тоже будет - после еді
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ку
<Maratich> XuMuK: ТС не включен ?
<Maratich> мы готовы
<Escsun> ураа
<Escsun> vdrandom, delorian  нашел)
<Escsun> vdrandom, delorian http://th01.deviantart.net/fs36/PRE/f/2008/285/3/9/39cc1caf090d917ce4be866e854d1c3c.png
<Nor8> Escsun: омг ))))
<Escsun> правда не все нравиться в этом скрине))
<go8765432_> Maratich, к чему?
<Maratich> к кс
<go8765432_> Maratich, какой айпи
<Maratich> стреляйте стреляйте
<Nor8> Escsun: Дитяте своему поставил бы такую тему ))) 8-ми летнему)))
<Escsun> Nor8, http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs37/f/2008/284/c/c/ccc023ba724ed13ca78dabc5ad904bf9.png
<Escsun> Nor8, это по лучше)
<go8765432_> Maratich, айпи
<Escsun> vdrandom, delorian  это по лучше http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs37/f/2008/284/c/c/ccc023ba724ed13ca78dabc5ad904bf9.png
<Maratich> если не поменялось - ТС 46.4.135.132 кс 46.4.135.136
<Nor8> Escsun: Это гном или что?
<Escsun> Nor8, это pekwm0
<delorian> Escsun: да, совсем не стандарт)
<Escsun> Nor8, он это дефолтно умеет)
<Escsun> delorian, это ппц какой то))
<XuMuK> Maratich, ТС это не ко мне) и я ща отойду мин на 20 -30
<Escsun> delorian, взяли вырезали ))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: чего хотел?
<go8765432_> Maratich, а чё вас только 2?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ничо, привед типо
<Maratich> ну заходите
<Escsun> delorian, в общем pekwm ограничен тока фантазией )
<inkvizitor68sl> а, ну привет хД
<Escsun> чет тихо стало)
<XuMuK>     ...
<Maratich> стрелять заходите
<XuMuK> аа, засада
<vdrandom> Escsun, красиво, но как-то непрактично что ли
<Nor8> Escsun:Cкрины в студию, поговорим, посмеемся )))
<vdrandom> я бы не смог на эти выступы долго смотреть
<Maratich> XuMuK:  играть идешь?
<Escsun> vdrandom, ну я бы тоже, но сам факт)
<Escsun> vdrandom, что от этого плохо кому то?))
<XuMuK> Ща как всегда, я приду домой и уже никаго не будет...
<vdrandom> Escsun, я и не говорил такого лол
<Escsun> XuMuK, а ты на самолете ))
<vdrandom> никто не играет в ut2004 :(
<vdrandom> приходится натягивать ботов
<XuMuK> Я не дома пока...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты не на овоще базе охранником работаешь? А то ник Химик, огурцы испанские, подозрительно все это ))))
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Доброй ночи, неспящим.
<inkvizitor68sl> и тебе привет
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Я себе поставила Ubuntu desktop 11.04 После первого запуска гном стартовал нормально. Установила дрова видео, перезагрузила - и какой-то непонятный и неудобный рабочий стол стал... Как вернуть обратно нормальный гном, или хотябы как настроить э
<Escsun> эх мне бы ваши проблемы )
<inkvizitor68sl> HACTEHbKA[web]: на экране входа в систему выбери гном
<inkvizitor68sl> а не Unity
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Я при установке указала автологин...
<[Raiden]> сделай логаут
<inkvizitor68sl> выйди - и о щастье, ты увидишь этот экарн.
<inkvizitor68sl> экран*
<HACTEHbKA[web]> Блин.. Конечно =))))
<inkvizitor68sl> чтото я спать хоч
<go8765> XuMuK: ты угвдвл
<go8765> *угадал
<go8765> а чё ппа вичата нет?
<vdrandom> go8765, возьми из нестабильного дебиана
<go8765> vdrandom: ну есть https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/weechat/0.3.5-1/+build/2515645
<go8765> но хотелось бы ппа
<delorian> Escsun: ты тут?
<HACTEHbKA[web]> СПАСИБОООО!!!!!! =*
<Escsun> delorian, да тут)
<delorian> Escsun: ща кину скрин
<Escsun> delorian, давай)
<User927[web]> привет народ, помогите пож, такая проблема, пытаюсь переконфигурить постфикс, но он выдает следующее: postfix: fatal: bad string length 0 < 1: manpage_directory =, пробывал указывать там и /usr/share/man и /usr/local/man он все равно отказывается .. что делать?
<delorian> Escsun:  http://i.piccy.info/i5/23/79/1617923/Screenshot-1.jpg
<delorian> Escsun: вот что то такое захотелось сложить
<vdrandom> delorian, по мне так проще irc-клиент и mocp запустить в скрине :)
<Escsun> delorian, неплохо вот тока тему надо немного другую и полоски синие что то ближе к цветам обоине
<Escsun> но в целом быстро сделал )
<go8765> vdrandom: я нашёл одно ппа, пишут что даже дэйли, но там старое....https://launchpad.net/~weechat-devs/+archive/daily
<User927[web]> люди, у кого-нибудбь есть идеи?)
<Escsun> delorian, да кстати это ж tint2?
<vdrandom> go8765, возьми из дебиана и не парься
<go8765> vdrandom: пакет или ппа?
<Escsun> go8765, пакет
<vdrandom> go8765, http://packages.debian.org/sid/weechat
<delorian> Escsun: http://i.piccy.info/i5/39/79/1617939/Screenshot-3.jpg
<go8765> пакет я и на лаунче нашел. но хочу ппа!
<Escsun> delorian, да хорошо
<Escsun> delorian, ну, а теперь тему pekwm'а поменять
<Escsun> delorian, и будет очень даже ничего)
<Escsun> delorian, там не сложно
<delorian> Escsun: я знаю, уже накачал
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0613/h_1307913309_ba13f78583.png
<Escsun> delorian, на счет tint2
<Escsun> delorian, там есть issue с этим wm'ом
<Escsun> delorian, но решение есть)
<go8765> Escsun: ты кстати знаешь что к ней гипотетически можно ланчеры прикрутить?
<Escsun> go8765, к кому ?!
<go8765> к тинт2
<Escsun> delorian, panel_size = 100% хх
<Escsun> go8765, можно
<Escsun> go8765, где ты был раньше)
<[Raiden]> qtcurve , какая-то тема плазмы с кде лук и всё. Сижу кино смотрю в пару чатов иногда пишу.
<go8765> ну всё. я спокоен тогда)
<Escsun> go8765, http://linuxfun.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/pekwm/03.jpg
<Escsun> go8765, вот тому пример
<[Raiden]> вас занесло в русло вечной настройки, выплывайте обратно
<Escsun> delorian, panel_margin = 2 0
<Escsun> delorian, тогда можно ставить 100 %
<Escsun> delorian, а то 99 % не идет )
<User927[web]> видимо нет .. (( тогда пойду курить дальше .. мож что найду
<[Raiden]> Хотя сам недавно гном3 ковырял неделю :)
<delorian> аха, ща сделаю
<Escsun> delorian, моя любимая панель и не работает не порядок был)
<go8765> Escsun: ты прям самый минималистичнй минималист, которого я видел)
<Escsun> go8765, ну я люблю минимализм
<delorian> go8765: ты меня еще не видел)
<Escsun> delorian, ну в основном проблем других не видел
<delorian> тонкая настройка
<inkvizitor68sl> прекратите меряться пись^Wминимализмом - http://itmages.ru/image/view/4757/f6bea8
<Escsun> delorian, стабильно работает )
<nand> Escsun:  на скрине че за панелька снизу?
<inkvizitor68sl> этому скрину года 3
<Escsun> nand, тинт2 же)
<inkvizitor68sl> и на скрине - весь рабочий стол
<nand> Escsun:  да, я не посвященный)
<inkvizitor68sl> и firefox целиком
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, ну браузер это не интересно
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, это даже не минимализм еще на уровне браузера ))
<HACTEHbKA> Подскажите, как сделать, чтобы NTFS разделы автоматически монтировались при загрузке системы
<inkvizitor68sl> Escsun: это не браузер. Это ВЕСЬ рабочий стол
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: и кто то ещё говорит про : прекратите меряться пись^Wминимализмом)))
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: ну это я к тому, что я вас обставил
<go8765> ааа )
<inkvizitor68sl> и вариантов, которыми меня можно победить тупо нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> можно добиться такого же
<Escsun> inkvizitor68sl, не интересно
 * inkvizitor68sl любовно вспомнил про Win+k K K K  K K
<nand> HACTEHbKA:  в fstab прописать я "что монтировать" "куда" ntfs-3g
<inkvizitor68sl> жаль, оно с 2мя мониторами так и не подружилось.
<inkvizitor68sl> а с 3мя и подавно
<XuMuK[mob]> Во прикол, иду я себе по испании, а из окна играет Цой...
<XuMuK[mob]> Причом навсю...
<HACTEHbKA> nand можно немного подробнее =)
<XuMuK[mob]> Причом ему там подпевают)
<nand> HACTEHbKA: http://ubuntulogy.org/docs/fs/75
<go8765> XuMuK[mob]: испания.... круто)
<XuMuK[mob]> Да нет, далеко не круто...
<go8765> XuMuK[mob]: хм... чего?
<XuMuK[mob]> Просто
<XuMuK[mob]> Факт
<go8765> мне кажется что круто..
<XuMuK[mob]> Тебе кажецо...
<Nor8>  go8765: Не слушай его, ему там все приелось )))
 * go8765 никак не может понять почему у вичата нет своего ппа нормалоного....
<go8765> vdrandom: а зачем из дэбиана если тут на оф сайте http://www.weechat.org/files/ubuntu/natty/0.3.5/i386/
<Escsun> go8765, ДЛЯ ЧЕГО?!
<Escsun> go8765, http://www.weechat.org/download/
<Escsun> go8765, там есть 0.3.5 для убунту
<Escsun> зачем еще ppa ?
<go8765> Escsun: т.е я каждый раз буду качать новую версию?
<Escsun> омг
<Escsun> да они выходят раз в пол года
<Escsun> а то и больше
<go8765> Escsun: всё равно! хочу ппа! )
<Nor8> )) Во народ дает )))
<Escsun> go8765, ну сделай сам ппа что от этого измениться
<Escsun> ничего
<go8765> Escsun: хочу официальное ппа!)
<XuMuK[mob]> У меня и так три с половиной
<Nor8> go8765: Так сделай
 * go8765 успокаивается уже...
<Escsun> я порой людям поражаюсь )
<XuMuK[mob]> Без всяких ппа и прочей хрени...
<Escsun> сами себе же проблемы создают
<go8765> XuMuK[mob]: ты бэта убунту поставил?
<XuMuK[mob]> Нет
<go8765> а как?
<vdrandom|away> Escsun, он дрова от реалтека поднимал и пытался их снести две недели
<XuMuK[mob]> Стейбл арч
<Escsun> go8765, даже если выйдет новая версия кардинально не измениться ничего
<Escsun> XuMuK[mob], арч не стейбл ))
<go8765> vdrandom|away: ты уже авэй, так что не надо тут мои дрова вспоминать)
<Escsun> XuMuK[mob], хотя работает стабильно)
<vdrandom|away> ы.
<vdrandom|away> арч стабильная и тестовая ветки есть. не надо тут
<go8765> vdrandom|away: и я их не 2 недели а 2 месяца пытался снести)
<XuMuK[mob]> И даже лтс
<vdrandom|away> извращенец, одним словом :)
<Nor8> Арч недолинукс))) Я это понял.
<Escsun> vdrandom|away, ага то что в арче считается стабильной в убунту тестинг иногда даже выше)
<vdrandom|away> лтс - только ядро и некоторые драйвера к нему
<Escsun> Nor8, толсто)
<XuMuK[mob]> Нор, ты если не осилил, то ето как бы не означает...
<XuMuK[mob]> Гг
<nand> арчеводы отакуе?)
<Escsun> vdrandom|away, в принципе не важно работает хорошо )
<vdrandom|away> nand, да, нобегаэ и отакуэ
<XuMuK> наконец то я дома))
<vdrandom|away> пойду я от вас. мне ещё работать завтра ._.
<Nor8> XuMuK[mob]: Если разработчики до сих пор не осилили гуи для инсталятора, то это недолинукс )))
<Escsun> XuMuK, вернулсо)
<Escsun> Nor8, гуй не нужен (с)
<vdrandom|away> ов щи
<vdrandom|away> я так не уйду спать из-за вас :(
<vdrandom|away> Nor8, слишком толсто
<Nor8> Escsun: Кому как )))
<Escsun> vdrandom|away, не уходи рано еще)
<XuMuK> Nor8, он там, по сути, и не всем нужен
<vdrandom|away> мне через 5.5 часов на работу идти
<Escsun> Nor8, да и смысл в тормознутом гуе ?
<Escsun> Nor8, за 48 сек поставить арч или пол часа тыкать ?)
<Nor8> Escsun: Давно уже ничего не тормозит
<vdrandom|away> в генте даже псевдографического гуя нет
<vdrandom|away> всё ручками ставится :) канонiчно
<Escsun> Nor8, да оно не тормозит, но думает (с)
<go8765> а чё нет собранного пиджина в ппа последнего? беспредел...)
<XuMuK> go8765, ты чо, помешалсо чтоль на ппа?
<Escsun> ва pidgin )
<vdrandom|away> go8765, поставь уже арчик лол
<Escsun> XuMuK, дай ему арч он все выкачает из аура )
<XuMuK> аур няшка)
<Escsun> угу)
<XuMuK> чего там только нет))
<vdrandom> abs, aur.
<Escsun> это точно)
<vdrandom> щасте :)
<XuMuK> всякого говна))
<XuMuK> гг
<[Raiden]> getdeb.net можно как реп подключить , там ест ьсвеженький влц и пиджин и не только
<Escsun> XuMuK, и не только)
<go8765> vdrandom: я есл ипоставлю арч - то поселюсь на канале.... о_О
<XuMuK> Escsun, да я прусь)
<Escsun> [Raiden], это ж не ppa, а ему из ппа)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> а разница
<vdrandom> go8765, прям как я? да :)
<XuMuK> go8765, только уже не на етом)
<vdrandom> почему?
<vdrandom> XuMuK, или мы не на этом канале ща? :)
<go8765> [Raiden]: не ставитсо из гетдеба
<[Raiden]> почему у меня ставится? дня три уже 2.8.0. юзаю
<go8765> [Raiden]: пишет - пакет уже установлен
<vdrandom> pidgin --version
<XuMuK> vdrandom, он начнет задавать вопросы по топику, только не убунтовскому, и тада его арчененавистнеги (артус и скай) пенделем в пацрачнег отсюда выкинут))
<[Raiden]> может так и есть?
<[Raiden]> или как ты ставиш?
<Dimka> лол в гноме3  ярлык на домашнюю папка - "Домой"
<XuMuK> Dimka, и чего же в етом лольного такого?
<[Raiden]> go8765432: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/install-vlc-1110-and-pidgin-280-in.html#more
<Dimka> ну не лол
<nand> разработчикам гнома 3 очень хотелось паспорта назад и домой
<Dimka> перевод такой
<go8765> vdrandom: счатье. только откула он хз о_О
<Nor8> nand: +1, таджики делали )) И юнити тожеони )))
<[Raiden]> в каноникал вроде женщина была на каком-то там посту
<go8765> [Raiden]: так и есть. толбко вот непойму откуда...
<[Raiden]> и у неё наверное мак
<vdrandom> а не доводилось случаем замедля двд-приводы под убунтой или другими линуксами?
<[Raiden]> так родилось юнити
<[Raiden]> :)
<vdrandom> *замедлять
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Именно, после того как ее выбрали вся эта канитель и началась )))
<go8765> vdrandom: у меня удалось его замедлить раз и навсегда - я его отключил)
<Escsun> go8765, кстати я заметил ты не летаешь, знач вырос)
<XuMuK> Implement simple silence suppression for voice calls, preventing wasted bandwidth for silent periods during a call. (Jakub Adam) (half of #13180)
<XuMuK> в тимспике таг делают
<XuMuK> молодцы
<[Raiden]> go8765: попробуй набери apt-cache policy pidgin , так можно получить некоторую инфу откуда пакет
<Dimka> тока при записи, дисковод испортил 2 болванки
<vdrandom> go8765, не вариант
<vdrandom> Dimka, надо при чтении
<vdrandom> шумит, зараза, громко
<Nor8>  Я, кстати, видел видео с конференции разработчиков юнити, ничего личного, но если бы эти люди иногда занимались спортом, результат был бы гораздо лучше )))))
<XuMuK> Pidgin plugins can now override tab completion and detect clicks on usernames in the chat userlist
<XuMuK> тоже давно пора...
<go8765> [Raiden]: из гетдеба пишет
<Nor8> Dimka: Скорость записи руками выставляй перед записью
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд. ты наверное реп прописал, оно обновлением пришло
<go8765> Escsun: куда летаю?)
<Escsun> go8765, ну ты часто вылетал )
<Escsun> go8765, а сейчас нет)
<Dimka> я так и делал, ето дисковвод на такие извращения не расчитан
<go8765> а ну это мой провайдер-телепат наверное...
<Nor8> Dimka:На какие такие?
<Nor8> go8765: Без единого разрыва связь у тебя? ))))
<go8765_P> Nor8: пока тьху...тьху... да. хотя я скринов пинга успел наделать что бы им отослать
<vdrandom> о, разобрался
<vdrandom> eject это умеет :)
<vdrandom> няшно
<vdrandom> и пойду я от вас всё-таки
<Dimka> т.е. надёжнее всего прожигать на максимуме
<HACTEHbKA> А что, Wine не умеет .msi открывать?
<Nor8> HACTEHbKA: Должен вроде
<HACTEHbKA> Не хочет...
<Nor8> HACTEHbKA: Ну так распакуй его и запусти эксэшник
<Nor8> Это то вайн умеет
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, как открываешь то? привет
<go8765_P> HACTEHbKA: извини за тупой вопрос- но зачем тебе в час ночи это надо?)
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, умеет
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, wine start file.msi
<XuMuK> попробуй через PlayOnLinux, я так стим устанавливал
<Escsun> XuMuK, зачем?
<Escsun> просто wine start file.msi
<Escsun> start нужно без него никак
<go8765_P> скажите на прощанье - в убуту 5ый фокс уже поставили?
<HACTEHbKA> Привет ХиМиК. В консоли запускаю
<Escsun> go8765_P, вот же жжешь )
<go8765_P> Escsun: я серьёзно..
<Escsun> go8765_P, он же тока 4.0.1
<Nor8> Escsun: Он такой, трольь прокаченный, 80-го левела ))))
<Escsun> go8765_P, откуда ты 5-й нашел)
<Escsun> Nor8, у него машина времени
<Nor8> Escsun: дайли ппа уже давно на бетку анонсировали
<go8765_P> Escsun: я этот ответ ждал.... 2 минутки плиз...
<Nor8> фф 5 бета 5
<Escsun> Nor8, а ну бета)
<XuMuK> Escsun, у меня и с стартом нифига не хочет
<XuMuK> со*
<HACTEHbKA> Escsun Вообще ошибку выводит...
<XuMuK> ну
<Nor8> Escsun: Так в линухе половина всего софта в состоянии перманентной беты )))
<HACTEHbKA> Может Вайн я както не так установила?
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, знач плохой .msi
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, делай через POL)
<Escsun> Nor8, не
<XuMuK> !POL| HACTEHbKA
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='POL'
<HACTEHbKA> Дак в в =енде он запускался...
<XuMuK> !POL | HACTEHbKA
<XuMuK> как ет нет
<go8765_P> Escsun: вот ... и не бэта вроде http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4135/1040.png
<Nor8> HACTEHbKA:  Что хоть ставишь то?
<XuMuK> !POL
<Escsun> go8765_P, та бета)
<XuMuK> !PlayOnLinux
<ubuntuhelp> PlayOnLinux - это оболочка для Wine, предназначенная для облегчения установки и запуска Windows™ приложений, в первую очередь игр. Сайт проекта: http://www.playonlinux.com/
<go8765_P> XuMuK: ))))))
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, wine msiexec /i  file.msi
<go8765_P> Escsun: а чё не написано нигде?
<XuMuK> во, вот так пошло
<Escsun> XuMuK, знач не на все пашет wine start
<go8765_P> этим кто-то пользовался?  http://www.getdeb.net/software/Anomos
<HACTEHbKA> Escsun вот так пошло, как ты говорил =)
<HACTEHbKA> пошлО =) А не пОшло =))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты, кстати, какой версией вайна в поле пользуешься, систменой или сам авляешь для приложения?
<XuMuK> системной
<Escsun> HACTEHbKA, пошлО )
<Escsun> go8765_P, что то интересное но пользуюсь rtorrent'ом
<go8765_P> ктонить знаком?
<go8765_P> с Anomos
<go8765_P> Escsun:  рторрент шифрует?
<Escsun> go8765_P, вроде да)
<Nor8> вотебан   go8765_P
<XuMuK> go8765_P, я смотрю ты тот ещё любитель засрать систему всякой херней, 80% которой ты даже пользовацо не будешь...
<go8765_P> Nor8: ?
<Escsun> go8765_P, эт он в кс переиграл не переживай )
<go8765_P> XuMuK: фигня была когда я синтезатор органа себе ставил.... а это - полезная весч..
<Nor8> go8765_P: А что тут непонятного? )))
<go8765_P> Nor8: забанить меня хочешь?
<go8765_P> кто кстати какой консолью пользуется?
<Nor8> go8765_P:  Да, за хорошо замаскированный троллинг )))
<Escsun> go8765_P, urxvt )
<XuMuK> Escsun, я даже не заходил сёня в кс, если чо)
<go8765_P> Nor8:  мне на самомо деле интересно
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK Ты в КС играешь?
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, ну да, иногда))
<go8765_P> Escsun: yahconsole?
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK connect 31.31.199.185
<HACTEHbKA> =)
<Escsun>  go8765_P rxvt-unicode
<Escsun> go8765_P, если яснее )
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK ты со стима?
<go8765_P> Escsun: а чё там 3 версии аж?
<Escsun> go8765_P, ты вообще знаешь сколько их их десяток )
<Escsun> go8765_P, а то и больше)
<go8765_P> ml lite и просо
<go8765_P> *просто
<go8765_P> Escsun: какую ставить вообщем?
<Escsun> без понятия
<go8765_P> у тебя какая?
<go8765_P> так как ты написал?
<Escsun> go8765_P, rxvt-unicode-afterimage
<go8765_P> о_О
<TomFarr> ночера
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, нет
<XuMuK> 1.6
<XuMuK> TomFarr, ку
<Escsun> go8765_P, rxvt-unicode-chinese еще есть такой но не стоит ))
<TomFarr> XuMuK, я вайн совсем совсем поломал...
<go8765_P> e vtyz njkmrj 3
<go8765_P> у меня только 4
<go8765_P> *3
<XuMuK> TomFarr, снеси и поставь заново
<XuMuK> долго чтоль)
<TomFarr> делал - не помогло
<TomFarr> хотя я особо ниче не пробовал
<XuMuK> TomFarr, папку ~/.wine стирал?
<TomFarr> ща кс найду, попробую.
<TomFarr> стирал конечно
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, connect xumuka.net давай )
<HACTEHbKA> Да у меня чёт стим не запускается...
<XuMuK> а то тот сервак, что ты дала - пустой
<go8765_P> что кстати  значит   File "/usr/bin/anomosify.py", line 69, in <module>    main(sys.argv[1:])   File "/usr/bin/anomosify.py", line 60, in main     if not os.path.isfile(path): UnboundLocalError: local variable 'path' referenced before assignment
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, зачем стим то?
<HACTEHbKA> Да ладно пустой????
<HACTEHbKA> Только недавно смотрела - 17 человек было..
<go8765_P> XuMuK: а типа твой полный)
<XuMuK> go8765_P, мы телепаты чтоль?
<XuMuK> не может быть
<XuMuK> go8765_P, чо гонишь, он тоже пустой
<go8765_P> XuMuK:  ты имеешь ввиду - показать строчки?
<XuMuK> go8765_P, ты про чо ващще? о_О
<go8765_P> /usr/bin/anomosify.py
<go8765_P> Anomos
<XuMuK> аа, ну да, смотри 69 строку
<go8765_P> XuMuK:     main(sys.argv[1:])
<XuMuK> а лучше заканчивай херней занимацо
<go8765_P> )
<go8765_P> в кс -да?
<TomFarr> ураа... он похоже встал нормально
<XuMuK> go8765_P, хотя бы)
<go8765_P> давай
<XuMuK> ну тада заходите, кто хочет, на xumuka.net
<go8765_P> XuMuK: займёмся серьёзным делом)
<TomFarr> Химик создавай, я уже и клаву зарядил
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK я всегда онли стим. Я КВ и миксы играю
<TomFarr> XuMuK, толька адрес еще раз дай
<TomFarr> XuMuK, ну так чего?
<Escsun> delorian, покажешь завтра темку или зальешь на форум)
<delorian>  Escsun : хорошо, но пока не много поменял
<XuMuK> TomFarr, чего так чего?)
<Escsun> delorian, ну ясное дело это долгий процесс )
<Escsun> delorian, в боксе за 3 мин и готово)
<delorian> Escsun:  допиливаю
<XuMuK> TomFarr, xumuka.net
<TomFarr> а порт
<XuMuK> default
<XuMuK> 27015
<Escsun> XuMuK, как так нет химика )
<XuMuK> Escsun, вот так вот)) съ***ся куда то))
<go8765_P> XuMuK: а ну вернись
<XuMuK> go8765_P, xumuka.net))
<XuMuK> go8765_P, я покурю пойду, чаю сделаю и вернусь))
<XuMuK> как раз пока там TomFarr поставит))
<go8765_P> XuMuK: писани когда зайдешь
<go8765_P> Escsun:  а rxvt-unicode поддаётся настройке?
<TomFarr> блин че за geeko нужен вайну?
<XuMuK> go8765_P, ok
<XuMuK> TomFarr, ето, если я не ошибаюсь, движок ослика под вайном
<go8765_P> XuMuK: ок - это значит что ты уже пришел или чтотты писанёшь?
<XuMuK> winetricks geeko его хорошо ставит
<TomFarr> а зачем его ваайн то просит?
<XuMuK> go8765_P, второк
<XuMuK> второе
<TomFarr> у меня игра из-за этого слетает
<[Raiden]> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7620049/64645.png - кнопки добавления контакта
<XuMuK> TomFarr, хз
<go8765_P> пусть через кроссовер ставит
<XuMuK> [Raiden], что ето? о_О ))*
<XuMuK> TomFarr, аа, так ето ты Player 51 ))
<[Raiden]> кутим вроде
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я про то что де гномик?))
<Escsun> go8765_P, еще как)
<Escsun> go8765_P, даже больше чем ты думаешь ))
<go8765_P> Escsun: а как собсно?
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает, ты на кнопки посмотри )
<[Raiden]> верхний док - это афн
<go8765_P> mfy d nelb.
<go8765_P> ман в студию
<TomFarr> XuMuK, наверна
<Escsun> go8765_P, у него настройки через текстовый файл )
<[Raiden]> остальное незнаю, наверное на базе гнома
<Escsun> go8765_P, гугл в помощь в этом деле
<go8765_P> ок
<[Raiden]> *awn
<Escsun> go8765_P, куча материала что стыдно даже отвечать)
<go8765_P> а то я думал он ьакой убогий и будет, а он прям как конки чувствую
<go8765_P> XuMuK: ну чё там?
<Escsun> go8765_P, э если б убогим был я бы не использовал ))
<XuMuK> у меня кстати Pidgin 2.8.0 стоит)
<go8765_P> XuMuK: у меня кстати тоже... что там с кс?
<XuMuK> а я собралсо ставить из аура/сурсов, чтобы новые фиксы смотреть)
<XuMuK> go8765_P, я ем, я же сказал
<go8765_P> ты сказал куришь)
<go8765_P> а как ты ешь и в ирс сразу?)
<XuMuK> go8765_P, курю, чай(подразумеваецо что не просто таг)
<XuMuK> go8765_P, да легко)
<go8765_P> третей рукой?)
<XuMuK> а чо, долго положить бутер чтоль?)
<XuMuK> делаешь загадки там де их нет и по идее быть не должно))
<go8765_P> а скоко у тебя времени там?
<go8765_P> 2 час?
<go8765_P> "часа
<XuMuK> 00 45
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, пойдёшь с нами в кс?) только тебя и ждем))
<go8765_P> TomFarr: ну как там кс?
<moze> Всем привет!
<XuMuK> ку
<moze> Кто чем мается?
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK Не могу стим запустить..... А нонстим у меня нету..
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, а ты скачай))
<HACTEHbKA> я качать полночи буду =)
<TomFarr> go8765, щаща...
<TomFarr> мынуточку
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, чо, такой инетиг хиленький ччтоль?)
<HACTEHbKA> мегобит =(
<XuMuK> moze, две буквы - CS
<HACTEHbKA> Это у вас там в Испании... =)))
<moze> Вы в контру чтоли режитесь?
<go8765_P> HACTEHbKA: там файл на 250 метров
<go8765_P> moze: да
<moze> не умею а так бы присоеденился! А в нексиус играет кто?
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, у меня кстати всего 8, если чо))
<XuMuK> вот Москва - дааа... xD
<go8765_P> moze: типа ни шагу в виндоус?)
<go8765_P> XuMuK: ты поел уже?
<XuMuK> moze, мы тоже не задроты, давай заходи
<XuMuK> go8765_P, почти
<moze> Я сегодня только хп постваил ито чтобы в аллоды глянуть - ломка! )
<go8765_P> давай. а то у меня шара пройдет и всё....
<XuMuK> go8765_P, а кто идёт то?
<XuMuK> опять вдвоем чтоль?
<XuMuK> не Ъ
<moze> Куда заходить то?
<XuMuK> xumuka.net
<go8765_P> ну тогда я спать
<XuMuK> go8765_P, отбой!
<XuMuK> вон ещё есть претендент)
<go8765_P> а втроем что Ъ ?
<XuMuK> более Ъ, чем вдвоем)
<XuMuK> TomFarr, должен подтянуцо)
<XuMuK> TomFarr, ты там подтягиваешсо или как?)
<TomFarr> Геко устанавливаю
<TomFarr> а то он меня выкидывает всякий раз.
<XuMuK> чо то ппц долго, не?
<TomFarr> Да я искал...
<go8765_P> зайдите уже хоть кто-то
<go8765_P> TomFarr: через кроссоввер
<HACTEHbKA> Блин. Вайн удаляться не хочет..
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> ты настройки имееш ьв виду?
<HACTEHbKA> Вообще хочу удалить вайн и поставить плейонлинукс
<[Raiden]> плейонлинукс это графический интерфейс к вайну.
<go8765_P> HACTEHbKA: они какбэ вместе
<moze> А плей он линукс это не надстройка над вайном? (прошу не пинать я нуб еще)
<go8765_P> XuMuK: заходи- а то я спать
<HACTEHbKA> Дак я устанавливаю плейонлинукс - центр приложений говорит что вайн удалить надо...
<[Raiden]> хотя иногда смысл в ней есть. Вместо чтения хавту что допилить , можно заюзать профиль из плейон линукс.
<go8765_P> HACTEHbKA: поставь кроссовер
<HACTEHbKA> Что ето?
<go8765_P> HACTEHbKA: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover/
<go8765_P> типа платный вайн
<HACTEHbKA> sudo: must be setuid root
<HACTEHbKA>  что это значит?
<go8765_P> XuMuK: я требу ответа - ты где?
<HACTEHbKA> Пойду-ка я в рут... =)
<XuMuK> я там уже
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-04
<scogra> ping
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> чо за бЯда.... в бубунте 12.04 перестало работать инет радио...
<Lorgus> ни в ритмбоксе ни в банши
<rapidsp> кодеки?
<Lorgus> djpvj;yj
<Lorgus> возможно
<Lorgus> rapidsp, куда делся в 12.04 менеджер пакетов ???
<rapidsp> хм?
<rapidsp> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> кодеки стояли
<Lorgus> че за фикня
<Lorgus> как же без радио бубнты теперь жить... =0((((
<rapidsp> а как не работает? не соединяется или проигрывает без звука?
<Lorgus> не соединяется
<rapidsp> дай урл какой нить попробовать
<Lorgus> http://ubuntu.hbr1.com:19800/tronic.ogg
<UNIm95> Lorgus: запроксёй не сидишь?
<UNIm95> а что нет тольк оне hbr1
<Lorgus> сижу естественно
<Lorgus> но прокся тут ни при чем
<UNIm95> Lorgus: причем. у меня hbr1 работает
<Lorgus> сидел до позавчера на 11.04 все пахало... винт стал сыпаться, поставил новый поставил 12.04 и ппц
<rapidsp> с урл все в порядке. vlc проигрывает
<UNIm95> Lorgus: пинай в сторону прокс
<Lorgus> tot hfp/// ghjrcz nen yb ghb xtv
<Lorgus> прокся ни при чем
<UNIm95> прокси. у меня тоже через проксю на работе радио не пашет
<Lorgus> да плин ноут то работает
<UNIm95> Lorgus: так же проверь работает ли ритмбокс через проксю
<UNIm95> ладно удачи всем. пошел я на работу
<Lorgus> еще плиз вопрос... как прога называется которая все что копируешь запоминает ?
<Lorgus> нашел... спс
<Lorgus> ребут
<scratchx[x]> народ а где история установленных/удаленных пакетов?
<scratchx[x]> чета при установке gnome-shell ставилось больше пакет чем при его удалении
<scratchx[x]> зависимости что то остались
<scratchx[x]> и как их теперь выпилить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> scratchx[x]: ставил синаптиком? там и есть история
<scratchx[x]> aptitude
<NoOova> господа есть ли приложение типа евереста ?
<NoOova> надо помониторить напряжения
<NoOova> (тока не sensors + conky + bash\perl)
<skai-falkorr> повертоп
<skai-falkorr> или как его
<skai-falkorr> тырфес на нкурсес
<skai-falkorr> тебе хватит
<skai-falkorr> вроде были и гуевины
<NoOova> нкурсес?
<NoOova> хм
<skai-falkorr> но название не помню
<NoOova> )
<NoOova> а гтк?
<NoOova> ладно загуглю
<NoOova> тырфейс
<NoOova> яндекс на "тырфес" находит только архив логов с ubuntu-ru на фриноде. от тебя же кстати
<NoOova> что же такое "тырфес"
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34000
<NoOova> наверное ты имел ввиду "морда"
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: а что нужно посмотреть?
<Aceler> NoOova: посмотри на всякие gdesklets и иже с ними. Их много всяких
<NoOova> нужно посмотреть напряжения на матплате все
<NoOova> у еня подозрение что блок питания высох и после некоторой работы провисает
<NoOova> хочу проверить напругу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мультиметр нормальный. все проги врут
<NoOova> ак я не знаю куда там щупы тыкать :)
<NoOova> хотяя...
<SergeyIT> NoOova - тестер, осциллограф, не?
<NoOova> на широком проводе питания ведь можно?
<NoOova> или нужно непосредственно на пямяти, на pciE,
<SergeyIT> NoOova, разводка питания в инете есть где-то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> NoOova: тебе чего мерить? в молекс черный замля, желтый +12
<NoOova> JohnDoe_71Rus: ок ок. не сообразил. напряжение по цветам на самом блоке питания написаны
<NoOova> с широкого провода все и померяю
<NoOova> всем спасибо :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наздоровье
<NoOova> а можно одно только напряжение смотреть или все нужно контролировать?
<Aceler> Ты не сможешь померять пульсации напряжения, if any
<Aceler> А вообще, напряжение показывается в BIOS  с точностью до третьего знака )
<Aceler> К тому же на мат.плате есть стабилизатор напряжения.
<NoOova> Aceler: у меня чтото странное в системе твориться
<Aceler> Верю.
<NoOova> если поставить 2 оперативы то через часа 3 работы все начинает вылетать
<NoOova> то одна прога то другая
<Aceler> Дык прогони memtest
<NoOova> память тестил целую ночь
<NoOova> мемтестом
<NoOova> все щамечательно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и охлаждение пощупай
<Aceler> Если грешишь на блок питания, отключи нагрузку, например, DVD или что у тебя ещё можно отключить
<NoOova> и температура замечательная
<NoOova> Aceler: я все уже отключил у меня только один винт подключен и у видюхи внешнее питание
<NoOova> я думаю что видяха начинает жрать из за активитес много питания и блок питания проседает
<NoOova> памяти начинает нехватать питания и все начинает вылетать
<NoOova> такое может быть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может быть все что угодно, даже самое невероятное
<NoOova> или бред полный :)
<tagezi> всем привет
<NoOova> привет
<SergeyIT> NoOova, может и винт начинать барахлить
<NoOova> Проблема в том что с одной планкой оперативы все работает
<NoOova> с двумя вылетает
<NoOova> первая планка самсунг
<NoOova> вторая Hynix
<NoOova> мб вторая более критично к напряжению относится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, вариант поиграть слотами для памяти
<Mikail> здравствуйте, как сделать так чтобы дата в ubuntu 12.04 была не Пн. июня 4, а пн. 4 Июня ?
<Aceler> Mikail: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1001595 ← нажать на кнопку «this bug also affects me»
<Aceler> Или написать патч и приложить его там
<Mikail> Aceler: спасибо
<baronos> windock гш http://goo.gl/I49UK :D
<pakirava> Доброго всем!
<amarovita> Очень глупый вопрос, но нагуглить не могу: если я иду гномским терминалом на сервак по ssh, то мышка работает. Если пробую мышку в своей консоли tty - мышка есть. Если иду по ssh на другой сервак из консоли, то мышки нет. gpm установлен, естессно. Куда коп
<amarovita> ать?
<pakirava> Чегой-то оно отключалось… извините, не знаю, попал ли сюда мой вопрос, поэтому повторюсь: Подскажите, почему часть обновляемых пакетов не обновляется: при apt-get upgrade они указаны в секции "Пакеты не будут обновлены". (доступ к компу у меня толькÐ
<baronos> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<andrex> взял напугал )
<Volkodav> кто подскажет косяк с кодировкой - с iphone4s sms проходят нормально на русском ко мне  а я пишу с гугла voice  к ним проходят кракозябли . Куда порыться ?
<MetallDoctor> Добрый день всем.
<MetallDoctor> гагл войс это онлайн сервис браузерный, или пользует клент?
<Volkodav> онлайн сервис браузерный
<umren> Volkodav ты бы еще написал iPhone 4S White
<umren> armani edition
<MetallDoctor> Тогда всё просто - если страница отображается нормально, значит не договорились насчёт русской кодировки. Если среди настроек на странице ничего подобного нет, значит не судьба. Пользуйтесь сайтами ОПСОСов.
<Volkodav> umren не по теме
<MetallDoctor> Хотя контрольный вопрос - на другие телефоны как ходят СМС?
<baronos> браузерный гугл войс с смс на айфон, вообще каким боком то к ubuntu?
<MetallDoctor> Флуда ради. Не?
<Volkodav> ага
<Volkodav> а то заснули все
<MetallDoctor> Другая тема для флуда, филосовская есть. И немного техническая.
<baronos> вообщем я за бан.
<Volkodav> baronos: расслабься банщик
<MetallDoctor> Собираю комп игровой, заложил в бюджет W7HP, но вынь уже несколько лет не пользую ни для чего, кроме игр.
<MetallDoctor> Думаю о разном, от ещё одного компа рядом и KVM до виртуализации.
<SergeyIT> W7HP - это что? (
<MetallDoctor> Кто бы какой способ виртуализации предпочёл - W-host+L-guest или L-host+W-guest.
<MetallDoctor> Windows 7 Home Premium
<MetallDoctor> У обоих приёмов свои косяки. Логика говорит, что W-guest может хреново работать с железом, а если учесть, что нужно будет работать с неслабым видео, и 3d-монитором (возможно, несколькими) это может оказаться критичным.
<MetallDoctor> С другой стороны, пробовавшие рассказывают, что W-guest может работать существенно быстрее в некоторых случаях.
<andrex> в каких это, интересно
<MetallDoctor> Соответственно W - $windozze, а L - GNU/Linux. host - та ОСь, которая установленна непосредственно на железо, а guest - гостевая, установленная на виртуальное оборудование.
<andrex> акстись короче.
<MetallDoctor> Рассказывают, что виртуализированная винда получает ускорение до 30% в повседневной работе. Т.е. такие задачи, как использованеи M$O или ФШ могут ускориться.
<NoOova> ну да логично
<NoOova> винда зависает а ты все быстренько в хостовом линуксе делаешь
<NoOova> +30%
<MetallDoctor> Когда поделился этим рассказом с сотрудниками компании зла те оправдывались, что мол конечно всё реально - система виртуализации сама кеширует всё и потом быстрее получается.
<MetallDoctor> Т.е. Типа система виртулизации умнее самой винды...
<artus> @kick MetallDoctor ты кажись каналом ошибся
<Scrimmer> artus, опасен)
<amarovita> Кстати, а чего вы Доктору перед смертью не сказали волшебные слова DualBoot?
<MetallDoctor> Что же волшебного в дуалбуте? Дуалбут это скучно. Вот сижу, играюсь. И ВДРУГ захотелось посмотреть какую-нибудь табличку или почитать тырнет. Стопорить игру, ребутаться, а потом - назад?
<skai-falkorr> MetallDoctor: если ты неспособен настроить венду так, чтобы не боятся выйти в интернет...может компьютер не для тебя?
<grad> skai-falkorr: первым делом нужно удалить flash, java и acrobat reader, дождаться пару суток пока обновления винды накатятся, затем поставить антивирус и фаервол, настроить бэкапы и их ежедневную проверку
<grad> потом закрыться от внешнего мира роутером (беспроводным), обить стены квартиры специальными обоями, не пропускающими 802.11a/b/g/n
<grad> заодно на себя надеть шапочку из фольги (на всякий случай) и обставиться кактусами
<skai-falkorr> grad: выдыхай
 * grad не способен настроить венду так, чтобы не бояться выйти в интернет, не
<grad> но компьютерами пользоваться хочется
<grad> %(
<pr0mode> всем привет
<umren> grad хуже того, анальный зонд ты всераво не искоренишь пока сидишь в венде
<MechanisM> Привет ребята! Есть пара идей, интересно кто-нить поддержит или нет.
<umren> работать пойти к тебе на завод за спасибо? :D
<MechanisM> Хочу сделать оналйн генератор тем для gtk ну может еще gnome-shell. Начал делать чуток на python/django.
<umren> или кросовки шить в подвале..
<MechanisM> нее
<MechanisM> )
<grad> или темы клепать, для гномощели
<umren> онлайн генератор это нажал кнопочку и он тебе отдал тему?
<MechanisM> нинадо ничего клепать
<MechanisM> да, выбрал цвета, фон для разных элементов итд. и нажал кнопку и получил тему
<grad> а зачем online?
<umren> затем, что удобно
<MechanisM> зачем онлайн? чтобы там была галерея готовых тем
<MechanisM> ну и да удобно
<umren> MechanisM а в чем проблема?
<umren> вроде там же css используется для цвета элементов и прочего
<grad> а не лучше просто репу на github'е и пару скриптов?
<MechanisM> ну я сам делаю, интересно кому-то такое будет интересно или нет? если да то может присоединится кто
<MechanisM> еслиб там просто css был)) было бы проще канешно
<umren> а что там за потроха то?
<umren> я не смотрел)
<umren> но джангу как раз планировал изучать)
<MechanisM> ну почти как CSS только не совместим c ним
<MechanisM> да и тема должна быть еще и gtk2
<bosyi> привет
<MechanisM> вобщем чтобы установил и все окей
<MechanisM> никаких косяков чтобы небыло в старых прогах
<baronos> MechanisM: идея хорошая, на gnome-look запости предложение и свои данные думаю, присоединятся к тебе ;)
<bosyi> кто смотрел сериал tinker tailor soldier spy посоветуйте что то в этом же духе
<umren> MechanisM а зачем поддерживать гном2? он уже умер для них
<MechanisM> umren ну некоторые проги на нем работают и темы идут все сейчас вместе с gtk2
<MechanisM> gtk2 прям как IE6 да?
<MechanisM> umren а djangho поучи, крутая штука
<umren> мне кажется сложно будет генерировать одновременно для гномощели и гнома2, или у тебя в планах только цвета
<umren> ?
<MechanisM> нет не только цвета, все что возможно буду юзать
<MechanisM> и картинки как фон чего-то если надо и размеры итд
<MechanisM> радиусы
<MechanisM> может еще и прогу надо написать, чтобы сразу на убунте делать, но на сайт потом постить результат
<MechanisM> там и голосовалки итд
<artus> еще один мегаразработчик мегагинеального мегакостыля :D
<grad> yeah
<MechanisM> artus кто?
<artus> MechanisM, на форуме темку созадай, возможно там оценят
<umren> можно попробовать 4fun, тока для убунты приложение делать желания нет :D
<grad> а где-нибудь на гитхабе нет случайно уже какой-нибудь репы с кучей тем для гнома?
<grad> и скриптами для работы с этими темами
<umren> там поиск есть)
<MechanisM> кто какую тему юзает кстати?
<umren> не юзаем гном3)
<umren> тут баранос тока помойму его фанат)
<baronos> MechanisM: адвайта гтк, заголовок окна адвайта drakfire :)
<MechanisM> =)
<baronos> тема гш своя немного подпиленная
<MechanisM> ну а остальные кто не юзает гном3 у того что вы юзаете темы же есть? и название того что вы юзаете
<andrex> юнити стандарт
<andrex> интересно?
<umren> в моем де тем помойму ваще нету)
<grad> темы gnome? gtkrc? адвайта?... не, не слышал... дефолтный gtk рулит, clearlooks наше всё, остальное не нужно
<umren> MechanisM приват у тебя работает?
<MechanisM> да, я тебе ответил же
<MechanisM> вот я имел ввиду типа такого http://jquerymobile.com/themeroller/ делать сначала на сайте в css а потом конвертировать в тему. можно кстати на этом еще и какой-то UI-фреймворк родить для веб.
<umren> веб наверное уже столько фремворков не выдержит
<Sergey_IT> ку, чего плохого?
<openvoid> хиль скончался
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<baronos> shenmue: тут было кое что интересное, онлайн создание гтк тем :)
<Sergey_IT> онлайн создание - это импровизация, то есть больше относится к музыкантам
<shenmue> как я понял из полученной выше информации
<shenmue> баранос поиграл на нервах чувака у которого проблемы с темой гтк
<Kyshtynbai> друзья и братья, какого фига вот мне убунту сервер 12.04 пишет такое в /etc/resolv.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023737/ ? Почему это ду нот эдит зис файл бай хенд? А я хочу бай хенд, как отключить
<Kyshtynbai> эту сомнительную фичу?
<shenmue> вообще то это каменты
<shenmue> а каждый туда днски прописывает
<Kyshtynbai> да, но в каментах написано
<Kyshtynbai> мол не трогайте этот файл
<Kyshtynbai> туда пишет какая-то странная утилита резолвконф
<shenmue> ну это особо одаренным которы не знают что это
<shenmue> мол работает - не трож
<baronos> хватит уже барАнос то писать :D
<Kyshtynbai> думаешь? ну щас попробую поменять нс
<shenmue> в конфиге граба тоже такое написанно
<Sergey_IT> baronos, переименовывайся в маркизас
<baronos> Sergey_IT: хехе :)
<shenmue> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0604/h_1338836776_3013485_2e94e5dc28.png вот что у меня
<shenmue> хм... хотя нафига скрин сделал то?
<Kyshtynbai> гыгы
<shenmue> baronos в карабаса барабаса лучше
<Kyshtynbai> начиная с Ubuntu 12,04, вы не можете редактировать  /etc/resolv.conf непосредственно больше
<Kyshtynbai> http://nikmy.ru/index.php/stati/internet/khosting-domen/106-idealnyj-server-ubuntu-12-04-ispconfig-3.html?start=2 вот чо гугль-то выдаёт
<Kyshtynbai> Вместо этого, resolvconf использует информацию из DHCP, от плагинов Network Manager и /etc/network/interfaces
<Kyshtynbai> стрелять-колотить. зачем они починили то, что не было сломано-то?
<shenmue> у меня там прописанный свои днски ибо из за ipv6 dchp не работало
<Kyshtynbai> http://vasilisc.com/dns_ubuntu1204 вот тут более-менее полно. каноникал извращенцы.
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue а сделай если не трудно nm-tool какие нс покажет.
<Kyshtynbai> хотя у тебя же минт?
<shenmue> дыа
<Kyshtynbai> Ну в минте там наверно этой чудесной фичи нет
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023765/ мята на убунту 12.04 основанна
<Kyshtynbai> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      29 июня   3 22:22 resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf Это ваще ссылка
<Kyshtynbai> ну-ка пойду индусов попытаю
<Kyshtynbai> может они чего знают
<Kyshtynbai> глупые индусы меня игнорируют. Тупо сотру симлинк и сделаю обычный файл, хотя костыль.
<UNIm95> резолф конф в убунте линк?
<UNIm95> не в этс?
<Kyshtynbai> в 12.04
<Kyshtynbai> угу
<UNIm95> писец
<Kyshtynbai> http://vasilisc.com/dns_ubuntu1204 во тут можешб почитать чо они наворотили
<UNIm95>  Kyshtynbai: уходи на дебиан
<Kyshtynbai> да уж были мысли, были. надо понять чо там с оборудыванием - а то у меня карта звуковая внешняя, бубунта её подхватила без плясок
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<umren> мда, гш все хуже и хуже
<umren> поставил федору 17 посмеятся, гш сразу обрадовал еррором "font not found True"
<umren> и там такой вырвиглазный адский шрифт везде
<[Raiden]> Г3 (Гш) юзефрендли может считать только конченый фанатик
<umren> типа бараноса?
<baronos> я то фанатик?
<baronos> umren: барОнос вообщето.
<umren> чето новое в гш появилось с тех пор как 3.0 вышел?
<[Raiden]> Ну, ага. холтя я думаю , что баронос только тут такую показуху устраивает. ПРеально юзает вин7 и не  папрится
<umren> изменений на первый взгляд нету. опять настроек 0, все какое то уг
<umren> мне нравится идея, что майкрософт платит гнум фаундейшион, что бы те слили продукт
<umren> весьма реалистичный исход
<umren> baronos опечатался)
<[Raiden]> в этом и есть суть гнома,реализация чего-то  с панелями стиляи типа next, потом 2.х в стиле вин ХП, только хуже, но с 2 панелями что бы никто не догащдался
<umren> правда по мойму так все делают)
<umren> гнум2 был закосом под мак ось
<umren> гнум3 закос под айпэд
<[Raiden]> ну и потом г3, в стиле эпл ион
<umren> гнум4 закос под ???
<[Raiden]> ага
<[Raiden]> юникс лайк - говнишщзе которому 50 лет, гном - гуи , которое постоянно под что-то косит, гно не может закосить на 100%
<umren> ну так, издалека если смотреть метров с 10 то похоже
<umren> а когда подойдешь, то сразу завтрак оказывается на мониторе
<[Raiden]> итог: если линукс и юзабелен на десктопе, то толбко  с КДЕ.
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> gnome 3 закос под ipad?
<[Raiden]> конечно
<Scrimmer> разве?
<Scrimmer> я не заметил закоса о_0
<umren> потому что это плохой закос
<umren> ))
<umren> он настолько убог, что сходство трудно заметить
<[Raiden]> на шоте иос, слева меню, посередине  часы и календарь _+ превью все иконок
<[Raiden]> http://alltablets.ru/images/content/reviews/apple-the-new-ipad-3/apple-ipad-3-ios-5.1.jpg
<[Raiden]> типичный г3
<[Raiden]> если у линукс и был свой путь, то только в прошлом.
<[Raiden]> Советую все переходить на вин7, он оригинальней и там можно например в Rage поиграть ио в кризас2 , а в лине в общем-то кроме урбан террра на движке кваки 2-3  , убить время больше невочто.
<umren> линукс это же ос для программистов.
<umren> а не для геймеров
<umren> что то изменилось?
<[Raiden]> так и есть, а остальные юзающие - извращенцы
<umren> ну посоны во дворе уважают
<umren> "хакер" же
<tagezi> не надоело ещё кости перемывать?
<[Raiden]> посоны во дворе = чаще тупое быдло, над которым надо подняцца. И стать хоть кем-то.
<Scrimmer> tagezi, umren, [Raiden], привет ;)
<umren> тебе спать не пора?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: камаржопа генацвали
<Scrimmer> umren, 23:38 :(
<tagezi> Scrimmer: деда сказал спать, значит спать
<Scrimmer> детское время кончилось, все?)
<tagezi> да, сейчас тебя отключат от убунту )))
<Scrimmer> мультики уже не показывают (
<Scrimmer> что?
<Scrimmer> не туда
<umren> ты поздно не ложись, а то кашмары будут сниться, - гном шеллы например
<Scrimmer> windows 8 в стиле gnome shell с панелькой ubuntu и еще kde
<Scrimmer> T_T
<Scrimmer> с unity*
<[Raiden]> яв вин8 е\можно из метро перейти в практически классичесский десктоп в 1 клик
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<umren> ты не видел асус трансформер яой
<umren> там можно в 1 клик перейти в андроид из вин8
<umren> :D
<umren> 18 дюймов планшет :D
<amigo> столешница
<Scrimmer> сел и улетел
<umren> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ie87s6U9A6c
<Nor8>  umren:  Серьезная заявка на победу ))))
<umren> ага
<umren> я сам в шоке
<Nor8> Такая "карманная" читалка )))))
<umren> зато никто не скажет, что экран маловат
<Nor8> Фактъ
<Nor8> Ни один зануда ))0
<Nor8> На самом деле идея очевидна, особенно при наличии моноблоков.
<umren> надеюсь по нему можно будет звонить
<Nor8> )))
<umren> едешь в метро, принимаешь звонки прикладывая к уху
<Nor8> Просто приложи к голове )))
<Nor8> Двумя руками )))
<umren> это я вспомнил старую рекламу
<umren> ща мож найду
<Scrimmer> ба, да это же Nor8, привет мой пирожочек
<[Raiden]> а если гову приложить к металлическому турникету, стане т лучше?
<umren> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct1_r_61sk8
<umren> во
<Nor8> Школота, иди спать, пока тебе за "пирожочек" на орехи не выписали взрослые дяди!
<umren> )))
<umren> это реклама стала актуальна. Снова.
<Scrimmer> :(
<Nor8> umren: C таким неудобно вечером в Бутово гулять )))))
<umren> if u play justin bieber, it will actually self-destruct
<Nor8> А Биберу в бутово и без айфона трудно будет ))))
<[Raiden]> ин.
<Nor8> Серьезно? )))0
<Nor8> Может 42 все-таки? )))
<[Raiden]> конечно  42. ин было не в то окно.
<[Raiden]> окон больше  чем хотелось бы. Кстати может и реальностей тоже. И ваш этот местячковый бог , который вещает  исключительно в пустныне и из кустов, получается совсем не глобальый
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Опять забыл таблетки принять? )))
<[Raiden]> не , как раз сегодня принял,  аж 2 таблетки  активированного угля. Т.к. ваши првославниые друзья совершенно не умеют справлять праздники без водки
<[Raiden]> ну и я конечно тоже
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты, кстати,знаешь, что такое отчитка  и водосвятный молебен?
<[Raiden]> не очень. но практика показывает. если молебен направлен на человека, то это менее эффективно чем угроза, а если на бога, то вообще бесполезно или даже вредно.
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/redhat/7828370
<Nor8>  Это я к тому, что не помешало бы тебе поприсутствовать на водосвятном, а ежели не поможет, то тогда на отчитку тебя отвести ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> очистка в рамка христианской религии мне совершенно бесполена. Т.к. я  осознаю  что это не единсвенная, не самая древняя и не самая соотвествующая современной науке точка зрения.
<[Raiden]> христиане могут меня только пожечь, как делали со староверами, которые всех совренменных христиан , крестящихся 3 перстами считали  еретиками, как и прочих, кто ромейским правилам следует.
<[Raiden]> когда делаешь 2 перста, то отсвшиется 3 палца как раз символизируют троицу ))
<[Raiden]> Это читса флуд для Nor8
<go8765> как виртуалбоксу подсунуть снимок машины, что бы он его понял?
<[Raiden]> машина для виртуалбокса - это имидж хдд обычно и собсно настройки вир машины. А что ты там считаешь снимком - я не в курсе.
<go8765> 2raiden:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiCJrqSEaXk
<go8765> шдд его я смог впихнуть в новую машину, а снимки пока не могу понять как(
<[Raiden]> что делать, если я бухой и спать не хочу, а завтра работать минимум 6 часов.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> go8765: понятно, не знаю.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-05
<markmx> приветствую, курлю сайтик один, и вывод передаю в егреп, и прошу его найти там ссылочку и показать ее, на страничке два вхождения, он и отдает как послушный два, хотелось бы чтобы одно отдавал, вторая ссылочка лишняя, как убрать?
<Kyshtynbai> markmx: -m NUM, --max-count=NUM
<Kyshtynbai>               Stop  reading  a  file  after  NUM  matching lines.
<Kyshtynbai> если я тебя правильно понял
<markmx> неа, из вывода... из пайпа...
<markmx> не срабатывает, ибо там идет как две подачи или как это правильно называется
<Bezdelnik> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<ambal> q2all
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Failed!
<ambal> такая проблема: ос убунту 12.04, ядро 3.4rc4 , дрова nvidia 295.33 , при просмотре flash через 15 firefox иногда происходит kernel panic, но в этот раз я ещё и обновлял систему, возможно даже шла установка пакетов и в этот момент произошёл kernel panic , теперь система не грузится с любым
<ambal>  ядром, даже старым стабильным 3.2 и пишет тоже что-то вроде kernel panic, что делать?(
<baronos> через рекавери попробовать удалить нвидиа, и установить нуво драйвер с ним падать не будет. а проблема такая существует, нвидиа говорит что это флеш виноват, хотя на ксорг 1,11 и дровах 290,10 такого нет 100%. у меня не паник, но
<baronos> падают иксы на всех дистрах.
<ambal> через рекавери тоже не грузится(
<baronos> можно попробовать через лайф моунт системы и через чрут удалить драйвер
<SergeyIT> ambal, ссзб, кто же с нестабильной системой так обновляется?
<ambal> baronos: сейчас попробую так тогда) правда не совсем понял как)
<ambal> SergeyIT: т.е. одновременно с просмотром флеш?)
<ambal> SergeyIT: не знал, что так будет(
<baronos> ambal: найди мануал по chroot, там примонтируешь систему
<baronos> ambal: это некоторые видеокарты + ксорг1,12 + флеш и дрова 295 ветки приводят к падению системы.
<ambal> baronos: сейчас, надо ещё двд-ром поставить на комп)
<ambal> baronos: буду спрашивать сюда, если что, ок?)
<baronos> ambal: там примонтируешь, будет консоль как бы твоей ОС и в ней удалишь драйвер, я хз как ты его ставил.
<baronos> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current nvidia-settings вроде так удалять.
<baronos> ну и поставить xserver-xorg-video-nouveau вроде так называется.
<ambal> baronos: nvidia при 1 установке вроде куда-то в black-list ещё noveau суёт)
<baronos> ambal: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/восстановление_grub примерно так монтирешь систему
<baronos> ambal: да есть такое дело, я вот юзаю sgfxi скрипт им можно sgfxi -N nouveau откатится на драйвер нуво и он сам все сделает и уберет из блеклиста
<ambal> я вот думаю по такому случаю i386 ubuntu поставить, т.е. сделать переустановку полностью..)
<baronos> это лучший вариант ;)
<ambal> baronos: :)
<baronos> я с этим флешем и нвидиа намучался, и остался на нуво драйвере, в квейк лайф хватает поиграть :)
<ambal> а можно как-нибудь по wi-fi поставить систему? без участия дисков, сд-ромов?)
<ambal> или с флешки)
<baronos> хз нетинсталл подхватит вай-фай или нет? :D
<ambal> хз..)) но было бы круто))
<Scrimmer> день добрый всем
<ambal> точно, у меня же теперь есть флешка) попробую с неё поставить)
<ambal> правда после переустановки заново всё настраивать так лень(
<tagezi> всем привет
<Onkeltem> У меня по ходу вчера муха включила лампу
<umren> грибочки?)
<Onkeltem> В комнате было темно, а потом я обнаружил, что горит настольная лампа. Подошел, смотрю и не понимаю. Она такая - нужно коснуться, чтобы зажглась.
<Onkeltem> И вокург летает муха
<tagezi> да не, это цру к тебе приходило )
<Onkeltem> Могла она своей тушкой включить?
<umren> нет
<baronos> я не думаю что муха сгенерирует столько тепла, чтоб от прикосновения зажеч лампу
<baronos> ь*
<umren> скорей всего, тебе проводили анализы, пока ты спал
<Onkeltem> А такие лампы теплом включаются? Я думал там ток через тебя идет слабый и всё
<Onkeltem> ну типа как индикатор фазы
<tagezi> )
<baronos> Onkeltem: поймай муху, и проведи следственный эксперимент :D
<tagezi> приколько, захотел включить лампу, тебя тряхонуло )
<Civil|2> G
<Onkeltem> tagezi: а фазоиндикатор тоже от тепла работает?
<Onkeltem> baronos: надо было раньше, но раньше уже закончилось (с) :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: хотя я тут уже на 3-ем сезоне x-files так что я могу и в заговор ламп поверить ;)
<tagezi> Onkeltem: если честно, то я в электронике, дальше сопротивления и транзистора ничего не понимаю )
<tagezi> и для меня, почти магия, что жмёшь на кнопочку, а на экране буковки появляются )
<Onkeltem> tagezi: стыдно признаться, но имея 5 по физике в школе, набрав 20 из 20 при поступлении в МИФИ, и получив 5 по курсу общей физики, я до недавнего времени не знал как устроена электросеть
<Onkeltem> tagezi: дело в том, что почему-то в школьной и институтской программе физики не рассматривались бытовые вопросы
<Onkeltem> и это я считаю - адовый фейл нашего образования
<umren> подразумевается, что студенты еще самообразовываются :D
<Onkeltem> в итоге по электротеху способен просчитать цепь с токами разной частоты через мнимые числа, но при этом не понимаешь что такое 3 фазы
<umren> у нас восновном образование - чисто фундаментальное
<Onkeltem> umren: ндэ? в учебниках этого не было either
<umren> ну доступ в библиотеку у тебя есть?
<Onkeltem> umren: ну, есть. И как ты представляешь = прихожу и тетенек спрашиваю - у вас есть что-нубудь на тему электроснабжения?
<umren> ну там есть индекс, поиск
<umren> зачем тебе тети
<umren> тетям книжку кладешь и пробиваешь
<Onkeltem> а искать что? по какому ключевику? там по факту нужно всего-то несколько абзацев что всё понять
<umren> ну я хз как у вас там организованы библиотеки, есть ли поиск, есть ли алфавитные таблички, я бы взял учебник для электриков :D
<Onkeltem> хмм
<Onkeltem> да я сейчас могу в одном предложении сформулировать, почему например есть 380 и есть 220 и откуда это берется. Почему этого в школе не объяснить - решительно непонятно
<umren> если тебе интересное - идешь и познаешь, фундаментальная база у тебя есть что бы все это понял в полной мере
<umren> потому что образование у нас сссровское до сих пор
<umren> тебя не учат ковыряться в левой ноздре
<Onkeltem> ну ясно, ясно. С
<umren> но ты знаешь, как ноздря устрояно
<umren> на
<Onkeltem> этим конечно согласен
<umren> в сша есть университеты и колледжи
<umren> колледжи - там тя учат сразу на электрика
<umren> практическая деятельность
<umren> ты знаешь все, что должен знать электрик и идешь сразу работаешь
<umren> в университете - тебя этому учить не будут, там таже фундаментальная наука
<umren> там больше людей учаться в колледжах, кому наука не интересна
<umren> у нас все - университеты да и с сильно отставшими и старыми программами
<umren> и научной деятельности в них практически нет
<umren> у них - туда идут те, кому интересна именно наука в первую очередь, кто собирается в аспирантуре учить и какие то исследования проводить
<umren> у нас пока в вузах более менее фундаментальной науке учат неплохо. какие то преподы стараются свои курсы более практичными делать, но это не самоцель.
<umren> в целом всеравно у нас образование очень плохое сейчас.
<tagezi> ну, образование у нас плохое не потому что школа старая или наука
<tagezi> а потому что учителям нет дела до того что знают ученики
<tagezi> а ученики идут ради диплома, а не ради знаний
<umren> это все следствие загнивающей отрасли
<umren> в вузах с именем преподы больше думают о взятках наверное :D
<umren> кроме того у нас оч мало преподов которые ведут научную деятельность ибо им плевать
<umren> нуу эт нетока проблемы образования, а скорей страны вцелом
<umren> у нас успешных отраслей сейчас нет
<umren> даже космос, половина спутников за год валиться
<umren> которые запускают)
<umren> у одной IBM бюджет на науку больше чем у России вцелом)
<tagezi> да, научная деятельность препода ни причем
<tagezi> даже если они прочли 2 учебника за всю свою жизнь, но хотят дать знания, систему ученику они её дадут
<umren> это еще без учета откатов.. думаю что 90% бюджета уходят на дачи и порши
<tagezi> я приводил пример с моей историей.. )
<tagezi> человек который нихрена не знает, получил за экзамен больше чем я, который хотяды раз в месяц читает по истории книгу
<andrex> это заговор)
<tagezi> а проблема в том, что оценивались не знания человека, а насколько хорошо написан рефират
<umren> у разных преподов разные критерии)
<tagezi> в итоге человек покупает реферат, сдаёт его как свой, и получает 5
<umren> если ты хотел получить хорошую оценку, нужно было понимать критерии __этоого_ препода
<umren> сам виноват
<andrex> рефират у тебя был плохо написан, раз ты в слове реферат ошибки делаешь
<tagezi> да мне всёравно какая там оценка ) меня тройка устраивает, даже если вообще будет троешный диплом, я то что хочу из универа выну
<tagezi> я про систему оценок.. про саму систему образования.. она не учит и не следит за тем что бы ученик знал что либо, ей плевать
<baronos> я в школе экзамен по истории сдавал, рефирет написал про ельцина, ну и думал что сдавать буду быстро и без палева своему преподу, а наблюдатель на экзамене любтла ельцина и попросила меня, чтоб я ей сдавал. я сдал на отлично
<baronos> конечно, но это была подстава :)
<baronos> е*
<andrex> baronos: 2 ошибки в слове рефЕрАт
<baronos> andrex: угу :)
<andrex> чёт плохо фсё с рефератом)
<umren> и эти парни хотят 5)
<tagezi> ну, у меня всегда было 2 по русскому
<tagezi> не могу его осилить (
<umren> я думаю, что по госту ошибки в рефератах снижают бал :D
<tagezi> и читать научился из-за этого не обращая внимания на ошибки
<andrex> ну у меня 4 правда я русский забываю уже, да и правила незнал никогда, чисто както само собой
<umren> да их никто не знате
<umren> ет
<tagezi> реферат - это допуск к экзамену, а не экзамен )
<baronos> от учителя/препода много зависит, в одной школе учился мат-ку не понимал всегда 2-3 был, перешел в другую, там и мат-ка и физика стала 4-5. потом переехал в другой город и в новой школе опять стали оценки в районе 3 :D
<umren> скорее все зависит от тебя
<umren> если ты без напряга с преподов получаешь 4/5 в одной школе, то в другой тебе нужно не пить пиво после уроков, а сделать дз
<umren> жаловаться, что там был препод клевый - а тут уг, поэтому у меня "2" - неправильный подход
<andrex> не ну всётаки от препода зависит, у нас девчёнка отличница была, а математичка её на экзамене завалила)
<umren> зависит, исходов может быть много разных, вопрос в твоей адаптации
<umren> если ты этого не делаешь, ты фейлишься в половине из них
<tagezi> ну вопрос адаптации зависит от целей )
<umren> ну да, интересен тебе предмет или нет
<umren> бьет тебя папа за двойки или нет
<umren> нуитд
<tagezi> мне удалось из историка выжать то что мне нужно было )
<tagezi> на оценку плевать, если ко мне лично её расматривать )
<tagezi> она не правельна с точки зрения прогресирующей системы
<baronos> сначала была простая школа, потом лицей в котором учился лучше, ибо подход к ученикам профессиональный, ну 3-я школа опять обычная была тупо масса баранов боксеров.
<umren> ну в таких школах, учеников больше волнует кто круче
<umren> а не кто круче учится :D
<umren> а те кто хорошо учится - задроты и их портфель летает в окно
<umren> ))
<tagezi> украинцы не хотять русского языка )
<baronos> еще бы, когда узнали откуда я, дак брат, давай там че привези покур..ть вашей доброй ручной работы :D
<umren> из афганистана? )
<umren> там много че покурить вдуть вколоть есть ))
<baronos> тыва
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> тыва красивая
<baronos> если смотреть со стороны природы и культуры. а если смотреть со стороны жизни это болото *опа от куда надо валить :)
<umren> как и любые регионы)
<tagezi> ну, в теве всё намного хуже
<tagezi> хотя тывинцы народ с богатой историей
<tagezi> хотя... наверное они её уже и не помнят
<baronos> тувинцы правильно ;)
<tagezi> тывинцу )
<tagezi> но тува ))
<tagezi> блин, я запутался... помню что они мне весь мозг проели этим
<baronos> тува это раньше была, у меня в паспорте до сих пор АССР Тува, иногда спрашиваю это че за ***?
<umren> я думаю в регионах сейчас стоит вопрос больше "где водки подешевле взять, что бы забыть этот кошмар"
<umren> чем изучать какую то там историю
<baronos> но горловое пение самое лучше и красивое в туве :P
<tagezi> если бы они помнили свою историю, россия сейчас бы была частью тывы
<tagezi> baronos: не согласен ) мне хакаское больше нравиться )
<baronos> конгар-оол ондар, ну можно ген-дос послушать, хотя есть еще много других замечательных исполнителей
<baronos> tagezi: хакасы не умеют, был я у них на национальном сборище, отдыхают :D
<tagezi> baronos: ну, оно у них другое, более мягкое.. мне по этому больше нравиться, и они поют им больше, чем тувинцы, тувинцы обыгрывают звуки, текст, покрайне мере мне, не слышен
<baronos> tagezi: текст? ты знаешь тувинский или хакаский? такпы парбэ?
<tagezi> baronos: не, не знаю.. текст песни не перведу.. так, слова некоторые иногда выцепляю )
 * tagezi савсем всё хабыл (
<baronos> tagezi: по сути у них языки похожи тув (1-пре, 2-нии, 3-ющ, 4-тёр) хак (1-пыр, 2-йеки, 3-ющ, 4-тёр) тув (ты - сэн, я - мэн) хак (ты-син, я-мин) :D
<baronos> tagezi: учи http://goo.gl/kYGfb :D
<baronos> (хак)хабарлар - дети, (тув) уруглар - дети :D
 * baronos спрятался пока не забанили
<tagezi> а разве не Изенер?
<tagezi> да.. похожи )))
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<scogra> доброго всем. сайт www.microsoft.com лежит
<tagezi> пусть лежит, не трога, он устал
<tagezi> +й*
<umren> не лежит он
<umren> работает
<scogra> ты смог зайти?
<umren> угу
<scogra> хм, почему нас не пускает тогда?
<umren> скорей у тя где то роуты не заходят. или твой пров по решению суда заблокировал сайт
<umren> :D
<scogra> счас, с другого провайдера попробую...
<umren> вот, что бы не думал что я обманываю http://i.imgur.com/iAB2n.jpg
<umren> у них редизайн кстати очередной видимо с выходом в8
<umren> на памяти не помню, что бы сайт у них не работал..
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<scogra> ага, с другого провайдера пускает
<skai-falkorr> АХА
<skai-falkorr> мы не негры
<skai-falkorr> обизяночеловеки не произошли в африке
<skai-falkorr> они туда попали из азии
<skai-falkorr> так что теперь мы все азиаты
<Onkeltem> Ааааа
<Onkeltem> помогите!
<Onkeltem> Убитый на всю башку ланчпад сводит меня с ума
<Onkeltem> https://launchpad.net/xcache - КАК с этой страницы попасть на ту, где будут инструкции по устрановке??
<Onkeltem> Я уже все обкликал
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: а зачем инструкция для простого sudo apt-get install?
<baronos> apt-cache policy php5-xcache  Кандидат: 2.0.0-1 :)
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: черт... я искал среди установленных
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: просто оно стояло раньше, думал проапгрейдилось
<Onkeltem> У меня приступы piss off вызывают две вещи: мой Motorola Defy с ведроидом и Ланчпад
<baronos> Onkeltem: он типа не прмокаемый дройд?)
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWWoxJXMzJ4
<hobagos> всем привет! тут пытаюсь разобраться с загрузкой убунты, и не могу понять что делает wait-for-root целых 5 секунд.
<skai-falkorr> hobagos: ожидает рута?:)
<hobagos> skai-falkorr: кажется теперь все прояснилось
<hobagos> что же тогда делает resume 5 сек?
<tagezi> а она точно ждёт?
<hobagos> меня просто смутило, что у других, wait-for-root просто без задержки
<hobagos> где вообще можно узнать зачем нужен wait-for-root)
<tagezi> я вообще такого пакета не нахожу о_О
<Onkeltem> Я не понимаю, почему в текстовых редакторах, типа gedit, да и почти во всех, есть Save, есть Save as... но нет Rename as!
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: для этого есть mv
<skai-falkorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/498485
<skai-falkorr> hobagos:
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: для Save as... есть cp
<skai-falkorr> I corrected the UUID of the swap partition in /etc/fstab and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume so it matched the UUID reported by blkid. Then I ran update-initramfs. After these changes, the long delay is gone.
<tagezi> а, это я тоже нарыл )
<hobagos> skai-falkorr: я тоже это читал и сравнивал ууид, но везде все одинаково
<hobagos> но в принципе проблема очень похожа
<Onkeltem> Есть ли утилитка, которая как time запускается, но измеряет максимум потребленной памяти?
<hobagos> http://pastebin.com/TJsJw97G
<ambal> объясните, плз, как поставить самое новое ядро 3.5 вместе с последними дровами нвидии 302.07 ?
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> новейший нвидиа 302,11 можно через sgfxi скрипт, а ядро можно скачать с ппа кернель убунту только смысл какой?
<ambal> baronos: так... а адрес у ппа кернел убунту? я помню гуглил, было нерабочее, но это не проблема, я пакеты могу скачать, вручную поставить. 302.11 не видел... где оно? а точно получится через этот sgfxi ?)
<skai-falkorr> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<skai-falkorr> тобиш я не добавил ссылку
<skai-falkorr> ну да пофиг
<baronos> опять хочешь привести в кернель паник? 3,5рц унстабле, так же как 302.11. для чего такой изврат?
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-ubuntu-kernel-easy-way.html
<baronos> все ровно будет падать из-за флеша, так как там еще и проблема ксорг1,12
<ambal> наоборот хочу избавится от паник, хочу поновей чтоб всё было)
<ambal> ладно, тогда как поставить взад noveau? у неё нет проблем с новыми ядрами?
<ambal> т.е. проблем с установкой*
<baronos> я использую скрипт sgfxi с ним все просто.
<ambal> skai-falkorr: я знаю, как ставить ядро)
<ambal> baronos: ладно, пойду читать про sgfxi, раз легко)
<baronos> sgfxi -N nouveau установил, ребут, потом опять повторил и запуск иксов, все. так же через него ставить дрова нвидиа sgfxi -o 302.11 установил, ребут, потом опять повторил, ну или если обновляешь дрова то с первого раза попросит запустить
<baronos> иксы.
<ambal> т.е. он сам автоматом с сайта дрова качает?
<baronos> ну и для скрипта нужны пакеты для сборки их я ставлю sudo apt-get install module-assistant и потом sudo m-a prepare и можно использовать скрипт с консоли.
<baronos> ambal: да
<baronos> ambal: если просто запускать sgfxi то он установит последний драйвер офф, а если с sgfxi -o тут можно указыавть версию драйвера например 302.11 это посл. бета.
<baronos> artus: ну и делается это из консоли и в рут то есть надо будет sudo -i сделать и потом скрипт запускать.
<ambal>  http://4debian.info/article/page/2-sgfxi-install-driver_vga-nvidia-ati-amd-radion/ тут ничего не скачано про доп.пакеты и  sudo m-a prepare ... есть нормальный мануал?
<ambal> не сказано*
<baronos> установи, он же из исходников будет собирать дрова, а для этого ему нужен будет компилятор модули ядра и так далее
<ambal> ок, сейчас попробую)
<ambal> спасибо)
<ambal> а скачанные дрова 302.11 он куда положит? чтобы потом не качать снова, если вдруг что?
<baronos> в /usr/src ворде
<baronos> вроде
<baronos> artus: да, сюда положит /usr/src/sgfxi-downloads
<ambal> спасибо)
<artus> baronos, чесно чесно туда ? :D
<baronos> artus: чесно чесно, я перепроверил ;)
<artus> запишу тогда :D
<ambal> перед установкой удалить старые надо?
<baronos> вот чтоб наверняка http://goo.gl/n1gua :D
<baronos> ambal: ворде должен скрипт удалить или обновить драйвер
<baronos> вроде*
<skai-falkorr> ambal: так там не как ставить, а где качать
<ambal> в общем делаю sudo sgfxi -o 302.11 и всё? ну и перед этим искы остановить
<baronos> ну да если lightdm то останови его
<ambal> а как ставить правильно? скачал, дал права на запуск и всё?
<ambal> я, как там написано сделал
<baronos> ambal: скрипт сам все сделает
<ambal> ок, пойду пробовать)
<ambal> спасибо)
<baronos> 90% не прочитает в конце что после ребута нужно поризвести еще раз запуск скрипта :) хотя я выше написал об этом :)
<ambal> не получилось(
<baronos> че говорит?
<baronos> ambal: в конце первой установки скрипт сказал нажми 1 выклюбчить, 2 перезагрузка и 3 выход?
<ambal> нет, вот: ERROR: An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your kernel.
<baronos> удали значит nvidia-settings nvidia-current
<ambal> в общем надо nvidia-uninstall сделать
<ambal> baronos: а как теперь снова надо будет sgfxi -o 302.11 делать? он же уже скачал? снова не начнёт качать?
<baronos> ambal: нет
<baronos> не начнет
<ambal> ок, ушёл пробовать, спасибо)
<baronos> так же и сделай sgfxi -o 302.11
<baronos> ambal: после первого использования, и перезагрузки, сделаешь снова так же
<ambal> baronos: говорит нету nvidia никакой вообще
<ambal> где её ещё искать? или как модуль из ядра выдрать?
<ambal> или что делать?))
<baronos> sudo modprobe -r nvidia вроде это сделать
<ambal> хм.. готово, ничего не вывела команда
<ambal> пойду снова пробовать
<ambal> baronos: спасибо большое)) получилось))
<baronos> ambal: он сразу предложил запустить иксы после использования скрипта?
<ambal> baronos: да или ребутнуться, я выбрал сразу запустить, он запустил, но unity не запустилась) т.е. пустой раб.стол был)
<baronos> ambal: может нуво драйвер добавить в блеклист на всякий случай :) ну если все работает то гуд :)
<ambal> baronos: в логе вроде мелькало, что скрипт сам добавил уже)
<baronos> ну тогда хорошо, вот только я хз как будет с новым ядром, если что, то повторишь запуск скрипта он на новое ядро пересоберет наверно. точно не знаю не проверял
<ambal> baronos: удивлён, что получилось) раньше столько намучился, патчил их как-то вручную и тд..) а тут скрипт автоматом всё делает)
<ambal> baronos: ага, сейчас буду пробовать с 3.5 ядром)
<baronos> ambal: да, если при свеже поставленной ОС делать то там просто все, модуль ассистент поставить и m-a prepare и потом уже скрипт
<baronos> ambal: но там надо будет после ребута повториьт скрипт и тогда он запустит иксы :) вообщем юзай :)
<ambal> baronos: круто))
<ambal> baronos: после какого ребута надо повторять скрипт? сейчас же ничего не повторял?
<baronos> ambal: потому что дрова уже стоял ранее. или скорее всего из-за того что нуво уже в блеклисте. а на новой ОС будет два раза скрипт :)
<SergeyIT> ambal, а зачем тебе новое ядро?
<ambal> baronos: аа, понятно
<ambal> SergeyIT: новей, быстрей, безопасней))
<tagezi> странная логика
<Scrimmer> коты надоели уже...
<Scrimmer> не туда
<tagezi> чем новее система => тем она сложнее (обычно)=> чем сложнее система => тем больше в ней возможных ошибок => чем больше в ней ошибок тем она менее безопастна
<ambal> всё, получилось)) круто)) baronos: спс за скрипт)
<baronos> ambal: не за что :)
<ambal> а вот такой вопрос, на мамином ноуте вроде intel карта какая-та, т.е. не нвидиа, я неоч понимаю в железках) туда не нужны nvidia дрова, ты пусть будут стандартные noveau?
<ambal> т.е*
<baronos> не надо мамин ноут трогать если там винда работает то пусть работат имхо :D
<SergeyIT> ambal, на интел что система поставит, то и пользуй
<ambal> baronos: там ubuntu уже)))
<ambal> SergeyIT: ок, ясно))
<skai-falkorr> ыыы
<skai-falkorr> ритмбокс 2.9.7 научился искать по тунцовым подкастам
<baronos> там немного вроде изменений, но вроде как фикс был с прокруткой
<skai-falkorr> няшно
<skai-falkorr> подкасты умеет
<skai-falkorr> синкать яподы умеет
<skai-falkorr> теперь только м4б играть по человечески - и все.готовая замена тунцу
<skai-falkorr> ну и внешне он стал лучше
<umren> он на хоткеях хорошо работает
<umren> на него можно не смотреть особо
<umren> + там апи для скриптов есть консольный
<skai-falkorr> теперь там и подкасты человечные есть
<umren> модель для сборки можно слушать? :D
<skai-falkorr> че?
<umren> аа, ты не проженный
<ambal> baronos: ты тут?) да, kernel panic продолжается) что-то не могу нагуглить проблему, где ты узнал, что в нвидии говорят, что проблема во флеше?)
<baronos> ambal: http://www.nvnews.net/ тут много разных на форуме, у меня кернель паник был кстати на убунту 12,04 когда я пытался ставить чистый гном3 и после установки дров паник.
<ambal> baronos: т.е. они спихнули на флеш? а флеш вроде как не обновляется больше, да?
<baronos> ambal: по своей проблеме падения иксов виновен флеш, паник был из-за дров на убунту, я забил на это дело и сижу на дебиан тестинг с дровами нуво :)
<ambal> baronos: т.е. исправлений в дровах нивидии не ждать и нового флеша тоже не будет?)
<baronos> ambal: я не знаю :) я конечно попробую новый драйвер когда он выйдет, если падения будут то опять на нуво буду сидеть. хотя жаловатся на нуво даже и не хочется работает отлично, шустро и с 3д :)
<ambal> baronos: понятно) а почему после kernel panic система продолжает с ним грузится? разве после перезагрузки не должно всё забыть оно?)) приходится выключать полностью, ждать немного, а потом работает) а если сразу снова грузится, опять kernel panic почему-то)
<baronos> не знаю почему так :D перепроверь блеклист ну или на крайняк удали xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, может и конфликтуют :)
<ambal> baronos: понятно))
<angelsaint> здарова люди
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34010
<[Raiden]> конкурент транформерам http://www.3dnews.ru/news/630447
<IchEsseDichAuf> хуета же.
<artus> @kban IchEsseDichAuf 86400 и не говори
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> artus скольких за сегодня?
<artus> shenmue, тебе показалось :D
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[Raiden]> никто не сталкивался с такой ошибкой при установке вин8? :) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0605/h_1338918017_4695908_c4032f9670.png
<Scrimmer> я сталкивался
<Scrimmer> привет, [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> лечится?
<Scrimmer> да
<Scrimmer> полным сносом
<Scrimmer> у меня так полетела рабочая, пришлось снести :)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], а зачем тебе win8?
<[Raiden]> хочу пощупать
<[Raiden]> вдруг понравится
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а если понравится, то что?
<[Raiden]> то всё )
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], тогда прощай (на всякий случай) ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/post/145264/ очередной бойан кстати
<Scrimmer> а почему боян то ?
<shenmue> по моему года три уже как стим вот вот выйдет на линукс
<shenmue> кстати для забывчивых. в конце года всем армагедец так что фиг вам а не расслабон в оффисе за халвой
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, так уже апгрейдили календарь майа
<shenmue> наверное пофиксили ты хотел сказать
<shenmue> надеюсь в valve об этом знают и таки напишут хоть что то
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: отменили
<Kyshtynbai> армагеддец
<Kyshtynbai> а так что касется стима, то погугли valve time, такой сайтец)
<umren> че там? опять сказки про стим на линуксе запустили?
<umren> это помойму уже традиция
<umren> в 2010 еще давали "100% инфа до конца года выйдет"
<umren> )
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, именно апгрейдили - на 7 тыс. лет вперед
<shenmue> я выше написал что бойан. однако стим всего лишь торрент качалка. толку от нее если игр нету
<umren> те что на маке игры, легко портировать на линукс
<umren> разница наверное день работы на каждую игру
<shenmue> на маке опенгл?
<umren> да
<doronskiy[away]> прикольно
<doronskiy[away]> и чего никто не портирует?
<umren> очевидно же
<umren> "куча дистров" "мало юзеров" "драйверы глючные"
<umren> "неясность"
<doronskiy[away]> ну так день же всего..
<Kyshtynbai> от они прям так различаются, дистры эти
<shenmue> тут много очевидного. таже корпорация зла может тупо задавить проект
<umren> если корпорация зла не задавила проэкт который портировали на мак, то она тут не причем
<umren> самая главная проблема игр - которые невозможно портировать, если они написаны с DirectX
<umren> если опенгл и без специфики винды - то ее легко портировать
<umren> а на мак и линукс портировать одинаково, что там что там работать будет
<umren> просто никто не верит, что будут покупать на линукс
<Kyshtynbai> спит и видит корпорация зла "как бы нам линуксам поднасрать". наши полтора процента или сколько там погоды не сделают. а майкрософту можно вообще больше ничего не делать и иметь  прибыль
<doronskiy[away]> )
<umren> нуу ниче не делать это плохо
<umren> они ниче не делали вначале 2000х и ща много просрали
<umren> браузер, мобилы, веб
<Kyshtynbai> да с мобилами они лоханулись, тут факт
<umren> поэтому ща они стараются все контролировать, правда мне кажется не очень получается )
<Kyshtynbai> кто-нибудь к сквиду анализатор логов прикручивал? какие есть хорошие?
<[Raiden]> интересно как у вин7фона с потреблением батарейки. В любом обзоре андройдофона  есть хотя бы 1 комент про то, что батарейки хватает на по лсуток
<[Raiden]> и то не всегда
<Kyshtynbai> это фонов касается или планшетофф тоже?
<Kyshtynbai> а то я зодумал себе андройдопланшет прикуить
<Kyshtynbai> *п
<doronskiy[away]> Kyshtynbai: для биллинга?
<Kyshtynbai> нене попроще. кто, куда, когда ходил
<doronskiy[away]> ну это можно и самому попарсить, если есть немножко умения
<doronskiy[away]> или нужны графики всякие типа?
<Kyshtynbai> та оно можно, но я думаю есть готовые решения, ещё и хтмлю какую-нибудь всё это красиво укладывающие. Надо погуглить
<Kyshtynbai> графики иделаьно было бы)
<shenmue> мда... так и предстваил график. пики все на батттл.нет торчат =)
<Kyshtynbai> и такое бывает, да уж)
<Sergey_IT> ubuntu.com завис (
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: привет ;)
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Fail!
<Scrimmer> ая такая
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-06
<valsinats> test
<ubuntuhelp> valsinats, Fail!
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Fail!
<Lorgus> hi all
<Lorgus> страна спит
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<Lorgus> вопрос.... скачал http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/rhythmbox/2.97/rhythmbox-2.97.tar.xz    а как его поставить ??? INSTALL почему то не запускается... пишет ./INSTALL: строка 1: Installation: команда не найдена
<Kyshtynbai> ./configure
<Kyshtynbai> ./make
<Kyshtynbai> sudo ./make install
<Kyshtynbai> по логике-то так надо собирать
<Kyshtynbai> и ещё хорошо сделать apt-get build-dep rhytmbox перед этим всем.
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> configure: error: gobject-introspection-1.0 is not installed
<nicloay> народ, подскажите dante нормальный socks прокси или нет ?
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<sharikoff> бжж
<nicloay> sharikoff: а че посоветуешь :) ?
<sharikoff> всмысле
<nicloay> socks прокси
<sharikoff> а есть выбор?
<sharikoff> =)
<nicloay> хз.. я никогда не юзал - через ssh всегда тут делал,  а тут понадобилось автоматизировать процесс =)
<nicloay> подсел я тут на spotify для music discovering, а там только 14 дней из заграницы можно слушать.
<sharikoff> https юзай
<nicloay> https???
<nicloay> чет я не втыкаю причем тут https =)
<sharikoff> ну я пандору по хттпс слушаю
<sharikoff> и пофиг откуда
<sharikoff> или ты про че?
<nicloay> spotify не пандора.
<nicloay> у них свой клиент.
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну вдску и там значит проксик хотя можно и затуннелировать ssh
<nicloay> вот я испрашивал про прокси
<nicloay> думал socks самый хороший варинат - с расчетом на будущее..
<nicloay> о.. вот еще 3proxy нашелся какойто
<scratchx[x]> есть кто живой?
<nicloay> врятли.. мертвяки одни
<SergeyIT> вампы днем не ходят
<Pr0f1t> кто знает как настроить ассоциации файлов?
<stasdizzi> сегодня всемирный переход на IPv6 поздравляю всех!!!
<Pr0f1t> а то у меня zip открывается jre..
<Pr0f1t> правда?)
<baronos> Pr0f1t: в свойствах файла укажи по умолчению чем открываться
<Pr0f1t> и неужели все провайдеры сегодня же перейдут на ipv6
<stasdizzi> я думаю это день старта
<Pr0f1t> baronos, спасибо
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> всем привет, можете мне помочь с Desura?
<baronos> а чего с ней не так?
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> 13:02:31: Can't load image from file '/home/tiomik/Документы/desura/data/desura.png': file does not exist.
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> 13:02:31: Can't load image from file '/home/tiomik/Документы/desura/data/desura.png': file does not exist.
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> потом появляется окно авторизации, я авторизуюсь и всё
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> не хочет пахать
<Pr0f1t> а в параметры системы можно как то добавить программ?
<baronos> возможно ошибка из-за кириллицы в пути, или его вообще нет. Ну на крайний случай переустановить, перед этим конфиг удалить или настройки или кеш
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> спасибо, сейчас попробую... тоже думал из-за кирилицы
<scogra> подскажите, кроме команды lshw еще кто-нибудь выводит инфу о компе?
<Civil|2> scogra: dmidecode
<Civil|2> lspci, lsusb
<Civil|2> hwinfo
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> переименовал Документы в Data и Desura запустилась)
<scogra> Civil|2<-:c хвинфо сижу, разбираюсь. че-то выводит много и быстро)))
<Civil|2> scogra: hwinfo | less
<Civil|2> dmidecode тоже с less'ом бы неплохо запускать )
<Civil|2> сдуфк
<Civil|2> прошу прощения
<scogra> sysadmin@NS-028:~$ dmidecode
<scogra> # dmidecode 2.9
<scogra> /dev/mem: Permission denied
<scogra>  
<scogra> а, понял свой косяк
<scogra> Civil|2<-:спасибо
<Civil|2> scogra: sudo :)
<scogra> дадада, сделал
<Civil|2> scogra: а что узнать хотелось?
<scogra> я тут базу сисадмина составляю.
<skai-falkorr> хмммм
<skai-falkorr> есть смысл запиливать ппа дл патченной версии ластфм клиента?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: типа безграничное прослушивание музыки с ластфм?
<skai-falkorr> агай
<skai-falkorr> правда я пока не нашел в сурцах где оно
<baronos> в ритм бы патчик этот
<skai-falkorr> то, что на швабре
<skai-falkorr> baronos: хекс редактор есть?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: неа
<skai-falkorr> baronos: найди
<skai-falkorr> проверим, можно ли в ритм добавить
<SergeyIT> baronos, как же ты пилишь всё без хекс редактора? (
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: гном же.там ксс редактировать надо
<baronos> skai-falkorr: shed нашел какой то
<skai-falkorr> bless поставь
<SergeyIT> без хекс - не жизнь (
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> люди, а вот я через Desura установил игру AlterEgo, а она у меня не запускается... в профиле этой игры сказано, что это Линуксовский порт на Mono 2.10
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> мне этот Mono и надо установить?
<SergeyIT> да
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> а как?
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> пакет как называется?
<SergeyIT> хз
<SergeyIT> это МС поделие не нужно
<baronos> skai-falkorr: установил
<Scrimmer> как называется файловый редактор в kde?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/audioscrobbler/libaudioscrobbler.so открой
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: ты про дельфина?
<skai-falkorr> или про kate?
<Scrimmer> а дельфин не файловый менджер разве?
<Scrimmer> о
<Scrimmer> kate,
<skai-falkorr> или про koffice
<skai-falkorr> или про karchiver
<skai-falkorr> редактировать файлы можно по всякому же
<skai-falkorr> baronos: открыл?
<baronos> уну
<baronos> угу
<Scrimmer> спасибо за kate
<skai-falkorr> &api_key
<skai-falkorr> найди такое значение
<baronos> skai-falkorr: нашел
<baronos> skai-falkorr: тут две строчки таих
<skai-falkorr> Заменяем символ, идущий после &, нулл-байтом везде, где встречается строка api_ke
<skai-falkorr> тобишь букву a в апи кей в 00 загони шестнадцатиричные
<skai-falkorr> прежде чем сохранять - скрин кинь
<igor_softinform> всем привет
<skai-falkorr> baronos: чет ты долго
<baronos> skai-falkorr: не могу понять как в нуль загнать :(
<Scrimmer> ae, kate пошустрее gedit)
<skai-falkorr> выбираешь 16 значение (60) и пишешь вместо него (00)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: http://goo.gl/mKaxg
<skai-falkorr> baronos: везде заменил?
<skai-falkorr> у всех апи?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: у сиг тоже надо было?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: каких сиг?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: api-sig
<skai-falkorr> нет
<skai-falkorr> ток у кей
<baronos> тогда везде
<baronos> skai-falkorr: что то еще там сделать?
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> сохраняй
<skai-falkorr> перезапускай ритм
<skai-falkorr> пробуй
<baronos> хмм, ошибка сегментирования
<baronos> skai-falkorr: падает на вкл модуля ласт :)
<skai-falkorr> факир был пьян, фокус не удался
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: не подключается, в первый раз где то ошибся.
<oxothuk> привет, камрады
<oxothuk> как в сабже узнать какой сейчас стоит часовой пояс?
<skai-falkorr> date
<oxothuk> не пойму где в выводе пояс
<skai-falkorr> date -R
<oxothuk> skai-falkorr: спасибо =)
<Scrimmer> как вам firefox 13 ?)
<andrex> как и 12
<Scrimmer> ну ты чего
<Scrimmer> там появилась плавная прокрутка
<Scrimmer> да и кушает вроде мало
<andrex> я к тому что, мне паралельно, не юзаю огнелис я
<Scrimmer> ну он не лагает)
<umren> каждую версию это пишут
<umren> начиная с 3
<umren> "теперь он ест мало памяти и работает быстрей чем версия X-1"
<Scrimmer> ну, я щас поставил
<Scrimmer> сайт yaplakal.com со всей его рекламой предыдущие версии открывали ели ели
<Scrimmer> а этот довольно таки шустро открыл
<umren> адблок поставь себе уже
<Scrimmer> да стоит на гугле
<umren> лол
<Scrimmer> чйоат ?
<umren> смысл его ставить на гугле где рекламы с гулькин нос и оставлять реаклму на сайтах с "лолзами"
<umren> где там пол страницы рекламы?
<Scrimmer> я про гугл хрос
<Scrimmer> хром*
<Scrimmer> там адблок стоит)
<umren> ок
<umren> че мне не нравится в фф это после установки обновлений постоянно надо браузер перезагружать
<umren> в фф13 это исправили?
<Scrimmer> мне откуда знать?)
<Scrimmer> я им сам не пользуюсь)))
<MegaEvgeniy> всем привет
<umren> а нафига ставил тогда
<Scrimmer> да я то не ставил
<Scrimmer> он сам обновился)
<baronos> ну стоит у меня фф16 ничего особенного
<Scrimmer> он обиделся, что с ним не поздоровались ?
<Scrimmer> 16 ?
<baronos> угу http://goo.gl/CwGcJ
<umren> окна как в фф13 появились в опере были еще лет 10 назад
<umren> :D
<umren> помню меня это дико перло тогд
<Onkeltem> Оказывается дурь, которую курят, придумавшие нижний статус бар в Gnome Shell, более популярна
<Scrimmer> о_0
<Onkeltem> http://www.geertdedeckere.be/shop/accordionza/download/accordion3/demo.html
<Onkeltem> Аккуратно подводишь к пункту курсор.. и это пункт УЕЗЖАЕТ! ТАДА
<Onkeltem> Победа!
<umren> Onkeltem в гш все из одного места, бар сверху бар снизу, кто то еще это перенял?
<Onkeltem> umren: сверху - снизу не так важно. Тут важно что по-дефолту аккордеон выровнен по правому краю, а контент в нем - по левому
<Onkeltem> umren: имено поэтому отвратительное юзабилити
<umren> я таких не видел нигде, это просто демка
<Onkeltem> umren: типичные пример - по ссылке которую я дал
<baronos> поставь статик трей
<umren> ага, на гш все так сурово, что его надо патчить и фиксить
<umren> обвешивать плугинами и сорсы патчить
<Onkeltem> umren: когда только открываешь - всё ок, пункты слева. Но если их перекинуть направо, то после этого к ним мышу уже лучше не подводить )
<Onkeltem> baronos: иссессно стоит
<Onkeltem> baronos: я просто неск в шоке от того, насколько популярна эта глупость, что ее дублируют в jQuery виджетах и распротраняют по интернету )
<baronos> ))
<Onkeltem> Сейчас вот подбираю адекватный аккордеончик для сайта кинофестивальчика одного...
<Pr0f1t> какая разница в плане производительности в играх, если собрать wine?
<Scrimmer> что? о_0
<Scrimmer> типо, есть ли разница между собранным пакетом wine или собранным вручную?
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Ну понг, и что?
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, собери - узнаешь
<Scrimmer> это я спросил у того человека, что он имел ввиду
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, извини, читаю только последнюю строчку )
<Scrimmer> зря
<Scrimmer> ;)
<Mikail> здравствуйте,  менеджер обновлений уже который день предлагает обновить  драйвер мфу epson, но когда жму установит выдает следующее: Требуется установка ненадёжных пакетов
<Mikail> Действие требует установки пакетов из недоверенных источников epson-inkjet-printer-escpr. что делать?
<Scrimmer> через консоль попробуй :)
<Scrimmer> там вроде sudo apt-get install -i
<skai-falkorr> лаптоп перезагружается при ударах :О
<skai-falkorr> название темы на форуме
<skai-falkorr> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=193150.0;topicseen
<skai-falkorr> ошибокк больше, чем у целого школьного класса
<baronos> меня убило это "я кагда очень быстро и страстно конфигурирую..." :D
<skai-falkorr> даааа, детка, конфигурируй меня, конфигурируй меня полностью
<Scrimmer> АЙтищникам
<Scrimmer> АЙтищники отакуют
<Pr0f1t> Да, есть ли разница между готовым deb и собранным руками wine?
<Pr0f1t> =)
<Scrimmer> ото ты быстро отвечаешь
<Pr0f1t> я собаку выгуливал)
<Scrimmer> да хоть мир спасал :)
<Scrimmer> а я не знаю, честно
<Scrimmer> попробуй поставь
<Scrimmer> хотя, щас узнаем
<Pr0f1t> мм, ок жду)
<Scrimmer> ждет он) мог бы сам поставить)
<Scrimmer> можешь не ждать :)))
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, автор темы не знает, что электроника - это наука о контактах
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а в Unity можно компиз отключать?
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, юнити2д
<Scrimmer> Просто каждый раз завершать сеанс перед запуском игры - это бяка (
<Scrimmer> думал, что можно компиз как нить уронить)
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, из ссsm его как то уронить можно... но не нужно )
<Scrimmer> ну, уронить - делов на 1 сек
<Scrimmer> вопрос будет в другом, как поднять))
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, так в виртуалке запускай, не?
<Scrimmer> при моем железе
<Scrimmer> лагать сильно будет
<Scrimmer> у меня даже на винде подлагивает
<SergeyIT> тогда бросай играть - это вредно
<Scrimmer> знаю, но так хочу чучуть поиграться
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, вот ты любишь сгущенку?
<NoOova> Чтото не получилось у меня проблему решить
<NoOova> комп так и перезагружается и зависает
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, сейчас нет нормальной сгущенки (
<NoOova> причем если видяху убрать то вроде как с другой не вылетает
<NoOova> но другая видеокарта это S3Virge
<NoOova> такое ощущение что глючит память
<NoOova> но память я тестирую даже щас прогой memtester
<NoOova> все окей
<NoOova> напряжение я померял - везде нормальное
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, помню раньше отец у военных покупал сгущенку) вкусная была)
<Scrimmer> мне их вообще жалко
<Pr0f1t> кто то знает что такое Longene?
<Scrimmer> http://open-life.org/blog/opensource/1044.html
<Scrimmer> ?))
<skai-falkorr> еще пару лет назад была сгущенка по советским гостам 80х годов. но теперь такую невыгодно делать
<skai-falkorr> ибо по госту она должна быть из натуральных продуктов
<skai-falkorr> а по гостам 2009 года допускаются всякие сухие смеси
<skai-falkorr> буэ
<Lorgus> вопрос.... скачал http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/rhythmbox/2.97/rhythmbox-2.97.tar.xz    а как его поставить ??? INSTALL почему то не запускается... пишет ./INSTALL: строка 1: Installation: команда не найдена
<Lorgus> hi all
<Lorgus> ./configure  то ж ниче
<Pr0f1t> надо распркрвывать..
<artus> Lorgus, конфигуремакемакечекинсталл
<Pr0f1t> распаковывать *
<Lorgus> естественно распаковвал
<Scrimmer> skai-falkorr, вот щас хавал, вкус такой фу, и ну очень сильно сладкая Т_Т
<Lorgus> не  нен катит через конфигуру
<Pr0f1t> sh install ?
<Scrimmer> эх :(
<baronos> Lorgus: добавь ппа и установи его
<baronos> че мучатся собирать
<Scrimmer> baronos, только хардкор
<Pr0f1t> да, так проще =)
<Lorgus> baronos, чо чо
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: если встретишь с гостом до развала ссср - бери сразу
<baronos> Lorgus: есть репозиторий ricotz для гнома, в нем есть 2,97. установи его оттуда  и все
<Scrimmer> да фиг такую у нас найдешь
<Scrimmer> skai-falkorr, хотя военным еще такую могут делать
<Civil|2> baronos: я думаю он не знает что такое ппа
<Lorgus> baronos, поподробнее плиз
<baronos> Lorgus: ща
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: военным никто ничего не делает.им продают
<skai-falkorr> по тендеру
<artus> Lorgus, http://hastebin.com/funepudafu.coffee чето ты не але
<skai-falkorr> на поставки в впк
<skai-falkorr> и продают самое дешевое говно
<Lorgus> checking for gobject-introspection... configure: error: gobject-introspection-1.0 is not installed
<skai-falkorr> хотя по документам идет чуть ли не в золотых банках
<artus> ну так доставь пакетик то
<baronos> Lorgus: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing?field.series_filter=precise
<Lorgus> спс
<skai-falkorr> в ведапд8 ппа тоже есть ритм 2.97
<artus> Lorgus, фсе там конфигуритцо и мейкается )
<skai-falkorr> а такде его тупо мона скопировать с онерика
<baronos> Lorgus: можешь попробовать слить .deb и установить, или добавить этот репозиторий, но весь обновлять его не нужно, просто обновить отдельно ритмбокс и потом репозиторий отключить
<artus> baronos, дебка чекинсталом делается)
<artus> делов на полторы минуты то , быстрее собрать чем искать дебку )
<baronos> artus: я имею ввиду чтоб не парится и не собирать из сорцов ;)
<Scrimmer> Lorgus, а чем тебе старый не нравится ?)
<Lorgus> baronos,  это для гнома 3
<Lorgus> Scrimmer,  базу нового не читает
<artus> baronos, да че там собирать то на самом деле ))
<baronos> Lorgus: ритм для всего, а остальное там для гнома
<Lorgus> ясн
<skai-falkorr> artus: а че ее искать тоюна ланчпаде на странице ритмбокса есть ссылки на версии для разных релизов. взял скачал поставил
<baronos> artus: не знаю, меня как то не заботит это дело, сегодня завтра ко мне он прилетит и усё :)
<Lorgus> гадство... пишет ваша версия больше не поддерживается (10.10)
<baronos> ооо
<Lorgus> да эт обновления бубунты
<baronos> ты хочешь собрать для 10,10 ритм 2,97?
<baronos> ритм же уже на гтк3
<Lorgus> baronos,  угу
<artus> а ваще rhythmbox-dev ставь и буит все гуд
<skai-falkorr> уже можно сказать OH SHI~
<artus> если будет конечно)
<Lorgus> baronos,  или как снести базу ритмбокса который в 11 -12
<skai-falkorr> Lorgus: .local/share/rhythmbox же
<baronos> можно удалить /usr/lib/rhythmbox/ еще
<Lorgus> artus, Не удалось загрузить базу данных музыки: rhythmbox-dev поставил
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты что советуешь?!
<artus> Lorgus, rhythmbox-dev это для компилять без проблем а не для баз
<Lorgus>  .local/share/rhythmbox bash: .local/share/rhythmbox: Нет такого файла или каталога
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я так понял базу ритма всего
<Lorgus> artus, как компилять ?
<artus> Lorgus, возми на ланчпаде и не мучайся)
<artus> да и для 10.10 далеко не факт
<Lorgus> там то же брал но деба там не нашел
<Lorgus> плин... ну как рабио бубунту слушать ... =0((((
<artus> Lorgus, ссылку дай на радио то
<Lorgus> http://ubuntu.hbr1.com:19800/trance.ogg
<Lorgus> ритм то воспроизводит но в базу не заносит
<Lorgus> как снести полностью ритмбокс ??? ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ?
<artus> а нафиг тебе база ?
<Lorgus> через purge ?
<Scrimmer> purge?
<artus> радиотрей ставь и буде те счастье
<baronos> Lorgus: radiotray юзай
<Lorgus> artus,  не нежна мне база в том то и дело... поставил с дуру 12.04 и ппц
<Lorgus> щас снес и вернулся на 10.10
<artus> Lorgus,  ну так радиотрей же
<Lorgus> ну мона и его
<skai-falkorr> Lorgus: ну ты это... не в нежности же счастье.иногда с базой можно жить и как друзья
<Lorgus> щас попробую... боюсь что то же после 12.04 работать не будет
<baronos> Lorgus: все гуд http://goo.gl/VcqWs :)
<baronos> да и ритм играет гуд :)
<Lorgus> да... пашет радиотрей... уффф
<Lorgus> чет думал то же работать не будет
<Lorgus> еще вопрос... программа работы с буфером обмена, не парцелит
<Lorgus> и не клиппер
<Lorgus> че то там clip&&&&
<Lorgus> Glipper
<Scrimmer> боже, какой же мерзкий оператор этот МТС
<Scrimmer> на сайте не понятно, как подключиться к тарифу, в инфоцентре всякую ересь несут
<artus> незнаю, я его бесплатно юзаю :D
<Scrimmer> еще запись такая говняная
<Scrimmer> как перейти на новый тариф Т_Т
<baronos> тут #mts знают
<Scrimmer> обоже, неужели
<Lorgus> кажись все пашет
<Lorgus> что надо
<Scrimmer> Дак ребят, можно compiz отключить в Unity и потом включить обратно?)
<Lorgus> arduino кто нить занимается ???
<[Raiden]> баян наверное http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34025
<Lorgus> [Raiden],  клева
<Lorgus> [Raiden],  как раз для меня
<Scrimmer> Пользуется кто cairo-dock ?
<skai-falkorr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Ytxlvt_J8&feature=g-like
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<Scrimmer> пыщь
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Scrimmer> ку
<UNIm95> народ напомните как создать пачку файлов по регулярному имени?
<UNIm95> touch [1-15].txt ?
<UNIm95> или я что-то забыл?
<[Raiden]> я не помню
<[Raiden]> z=0 ;until [ "$z" = "15" ];do touch ${z}.txt ;let z=$z+1;done
<[Raiden]> ой, наверное надо 1 и 16
<[Raiden]> touch {1..9}.txt
<[Raiden]> вроде пашет
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: а с cp как делать?
<UNIm95> у меня пачку одт надо сделать
<UNIm95> cp 1.odt {1..18}.odt говорит что cp: указанная цель «18.odt» не является каталогом
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: думаю никак
<[Raiden]> для цп важен только последний пункт, он же пункт назначения
<[Raiden]> освой циклы
<UNIm95> [Raiden] а если через скрипт то там через перенную прокатит7
<UNIm95> переменную?
<mva> [Raiden]
<mva> да ты извращенец же ж :)
<mva>  <[Raiden]> | z=0 ;until [ "$z" = "15" ];do touch ${z}.txt ;let z=$z+1;done
<mva> for i in $(seq 1 15); do touch ${i}.txt; done
<mva> как-то там со скобками баш умел, но я уже не помню
<[Raiden]> z=18 ;while [ "$z" != "0" ];do cp 1.odt ${z}.odt ;let z=$z-1;done
<[Raiden]> Ну как умею
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: mva: спс
<[Raiden]> интересно, а фор прокатит {1..15} вместо $(seq 1 15)
<[Raiden]> мне лень )
<Pr0f1t> кто играл в savage 2 ?
<Pr0f1t> под линь
<mva> я
<mva> но у данного мсье идиотская привычка выходить не дохдавшись ответа
<Kyshtynbai> кто в мск сегодня дождичек застал? так всё потемнело прям как ночью, я уж думал всё.
<Kyshtynbai> коллайдыр запустили или ещё что-то такое.
<Sergey_IT> мск и без коллайдера помирает
<Sergey_IT> что то новенькое в ФФ при открытии новой вкладки http://itmages.ru/image/view/545253/22642eb2
<baronos> ага, типа диал, последних страниц или как то так :)
<Sergey_IT> ага
<baronos> хехе webapps в ff16 конечно забавный http://goo.gl/RaIkt :)
<shenmue> я тут подумал
<shenmue> офф топик конечно но на вин 32бит есть способ задействовать 4 гига оп?
<baronos> shenmue: ыы типа пае какой то надо :D
<shenmue> вот как на лине решаются легко задачи. простой командой поставил ядро с пае
<baronos> я ща поглядел статейку, муторно как то :(
<shenmue> хм просто задумался в какую сторону гуглить
<shenmue> эээ.... ф топку
<baronos> :D
<shenmue> you need to download the RAMDisk driver вообщем как обычно
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, а зачем ее задействовать?
<shenmue> а зачем я ее купил?
<Sergey_IT> это ты поспешил )
<shenmue> я бы еще понял что там в дебрях реестра пару сотен ключей сменить... а так ставить левый драйвер который еще неизвестно как работает
<Sergey_IT> следующая вин будет 128 бит, а 32 они забросят как ДОС
<shenmue> хм... просто задумался почему есть какие то ограничительные планки среди комп железа. уже лет 30 как развитие компов идет а до сих пор есть всякие ограничения
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, так 32 бита - это 4 гига прямо адресуемой памяти, отсюда и планка
<Sergey_IT> а ПАЕ - это костыль
<shenmue> просто не понял почему сразу с замахом на будущее не сделать
<shenmue> да и 64 щас мал где прижилось то
<mva> Sergey_IT: этот костыль оправдан в случаях когда человек хочет 64битную систему только из-за 4Gb памяти
<mva> shenmue: не гони тут
<mva> наоборот, 32бита начинают отмирать
<shenmue> да из за требований современных уже 4 гига оп актуально просто
<pr0mode> это уже даже маловато
<Sergey_IT> мне 1 гига хватает
<shenmue> растут требования у программ и растет мощ железа. а по сути всё стоит на месте
<pr0mode> у меня 2, но на виртуалке постоянно хрюшу юзаю
<Sergey_IT> свистелки все съедают
<shenmue> так скоро гигобайты станут как щас мегабайты. и не удивительно что для запуска скажем блокнота надо будет 40 гигов оп
<pr0mode> ну такое не скоро будет
<Sergey_IT> скоро
<shenmue> а ты сравни сколько в досе редактор файла памяти занимал. а сколько щас гедит или блокнот
<pr0mode> всё равно блокнот на 40 гигов мне пока что сложно даже представить
<shenmue> а в то время сложно даже хард такой представить
<pr0mode> думаюизменятся ед. измерения просто
<shenmue> а сейчас флешки с ноготь 64гига самое большое я видел. наверное уже больше есть
<Sergey_IT> я на асме когда то редактор написал - в памяти 20кб занимал
<pr0mode> на аде где-то 160- 180 кб редактор обычный занимает
<shenmue> раньше просто была куча ограничений. на носитель, память, мощность. в них надо было уложиться.
<Guest87608> êó!
<ubuntuhelp> Guest87608! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, а сейчас разве ограничений нет?
<Sergey_IT> скоро все фильмы фулХД будут, тогда и Тб-ов не хватит
<Sergey_IT> и скорости
<foxvlad> господа кто нибуть может с самбой помоч?
<shenmue> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Sergey_IT> поднести и уронить
<Sergey_IT> ?
<foxvlad> да я ето все читал и раньше настраивал все нормально работало а сейчас косяк
<foxvlad> не могу публичную шару сделать логин и пароль запрагивает
<Sergey_IT> косяк - это у двери
<shenmue> хм... сравнивал просто мой старый комп 2002 года. и другана 2009 . скокрость запуска программ одинаковая. установвка драйверов по времени одинакова. распаковка, запаковка архивов - одинакова
<foxvlad> может кто подскажет какой параметр копать почему не пускает без логина и пароля при чем даже ресурсы не показыывает сразу при входе по сети логин ипароль
<Sergey_IT> foxvlad, в наутилусе - шара - разрешить гостевой доступ
<foxvlad> нет наутилуса ubuntu server
<foxvlad> уже перерыл кучу ссылок везде одно и тоже по конфигу самбы а не помогает
<Sergey_IT> это я не помню, с 8.04 конфиг самбы не видел
<foxvlad> я сюда стараюсь не суваться без повода а то тут так облают, но этот канал моя последняя надежда
<foxvlad> я же просто затрахался четвертый день с ней сексом занимаюсь
<pr0mode> ну так в конфиге самбы шару надопрописать
<Sergey_IT> foxvlad, так ты покажи конфиг то
<foxvlad> а не скинете сылку на паст а то на сервере нет инфы
<foxvlad> кудато все подевалось
<Sergey_IT> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<foxvlad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027462/
<foxvlad> я уже и swat поставил так же ничего не получаеться
<tagezi> всем привет
<foxvlad> http://paste.pro/5151690
<foxvlad> ну есть кто с самбой поможет совладать, просто больше сил нет с ней воевать
<artus> foxvlad, http://hastebin.com/wajocolire.avrasm вот те публичные шары, ловятся без всяких учеток что вин клиентами, что никс клиентами, что андроидами, сравнивай
<foxvlad> <artus> блин таже фигня может у меня семерка гдето выпендриваеться, что запрашивает логин и пароль
<artus> foxvlad, зоопарк опций бросал для проверки, по факту любая из шар видится и маунтится клиентами
<artus> foxvlad, это глюк семерки , обнови самбу
<artus> кстать, а самба у тя каакая ?
<foxvlad> artus: Samba версии 3.6.3
<artus> foxvlad, ну +\- те же яйца только в профиль, 3.6.5 у меня
<foxvlad> artus: блин жены ноут тоже логин с паролем просит
<baronos> artus: вроде скоро 4 прилетит :)
<artus> ничего не заводил, никаких спец пользователей не создавал под шамбу, тупо старый конфиг подсунул
<foxvlad> твой конфиг подсунул
<foxvlad> artus: и все равно спрашивает
<artus> foxvlad, ну 7ка 1н раз вроде как пыталась спросить учетку, перечитал по новому окружение, она подцепилась, а потом я принудительно повывешивал шары на вирт диски
<foxvlad> блин мне кажеться придется мне переустанавливать наверно саму убунту
<artus> foxvlad, стаять, логи самбы в студию
<foxvlad> artus: а логи те что с моего компа пытаюсь зайти с именем моего компа?
<artus> foxvlad, /var/log/samba/log.notewife
<foxvlad> такого нет есть с апишником компа с которого стучусь
<artus> ну ты понял
<foxvlad> http://paste.pro/5151691
<artus> foxvlad, ммм, Ñ^ÀазÑ^ÀеÑ^ÈаеÑ^ гоÑ^ÁÑ^Âевой вÑ^Åод длÑ^Ï DOS Ð это чего там такое?
<foxvlad> artus: да фиг его знает, что нано что mc ироглифы пишет
<foxvlad> artus: может я дам доступ по ssh?
<foxvlad> foxvlad: блин до этого deluge ставил так удобно было торренты качать и раздавать а теперь расшарит нихера не могу
<foxvlad> бред
<artus> @voice foxvlad
<artus> не ругайсо
<foxvlad> ок
<foxvlad> artus: просто сил нет
<artus> ты главное не нервничай ))
<foxvlad> да как если четвертый вечер воюю
<foxvlad> artus: последняя надежда канал и вы
<artus> ls -la /home/share/pub | grep pub покажи
<artus> 192.168.0.39 это ноут 7
<foxvlad> artus: да
<artus> hosts allow = 192.168.0.39 в глобал добавь, ну и interfaces = 192.168.0.1/24 тудаже , сначала интерфейс потом хосты
<tagezi> артус сегодня добрый )
<artus> foxvlad, testparm выхлоп на пасту тоже
<artus> tagezi,  я всегда добрый :)
<tagezi> artus: не, когда ты особо добрый, ты назначаешь чела любимой женой, и отправляешь искать канал #samba )
<artus> foxvlad, и для теста подумай чем окромя семерки можно на шару цепанутся , кстать под семеркой попробуй в тупую \\192.168.0.1 или где у тебя там самба
<baronos> tagezi: не мешай, когда идет процесс помощи ;)
<foxvlad> artus: УРАААА!!!!!!
<foxvlad> artus: ГЕНИЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<foxvlad> запахало
<artus> foxvlad, ток не кричи , аж уши заложило)
<artus> tagezi, если человек заходит просто пространственно поныть на предмет а кто пользуетцо самбой, а почему молчат, и 10ть раз ткнцть боту хелп, то само собой , не ждать же по пол часа пока ежа родит в виде вопроса )
<foxvlad> artus: как то можно списком чтобы от и до апишники а не конкретно, а то апи динамические?
<artus> foxvlad, 192.168.0.0/24
<artus> а вообще дхцпа на роутере как прибила адрес, так и закрепила за конкретной железякой
<artus> foxvlad, 90% не работает - сам протупил или не досмотрел конфиг )
<foxvlad> hosts allow = 192.168.0.1/24 так?
<artus> угу
<foxvlad> 90% не работает - сам протупил или не досмотрел конфиг ) - это про роутер или про самбу?
<artus> это про все
<foxvlad> artus: все понял протупил
<artus> вон в конфиге nfs воткнеш лишний пробел - будеш неделю волосы на голове рвать :D
<foxvlad> artus: большушее спасибище
<artus> да незачто
<foxvlad> теперь делуге еше поднять и будет супер
<foxvlad> будут торентики качаться
<artus> foxvlad, кубитторент как по мне адекватнее )
<foxvlad> а интерфейс по винду есть или только через веб морду, меня просто делюге подкупила
<foxvlad> клиентской прогой
<foxvlad> под вин
<foxvlad> а так да чуть больше торентов и делеге тупит
<artus> foxvlad, http://itmages.ru/image/view/545403/138179b3
<[Raiden]> я сча тоже пользуюсь кубитторентом, но активных торентов бывает уменя не много
<[Raiden]> баюшки
<baronos> висит в фоне трансмиссион, кинул в папку торрент он схватил и качает без лишних движений :)
<artus> да в фоне они все висят, для тупо по быстрому стянуть и арии с головой , а кубитторент мне просто в плане визуальн-кнопкотыкательно поприятнее трансмисии
<artus> и не такое глючное как делюга
<baronos> немного странно работают вебаппсы фф
<foxvlad> artus: спасибо попробу его, могет больше понравиться
<artus> хм, у него и вебморда в принципе ниче так
<baronos> установил они в ярлык создали в меню запускаешь как отдельное окно, это мне напоминает эпифани с её созданием страниц вебаппс
<baronos> вообщем фигня фф с её аппсами
<artus>  /etc/rsyslog.conf убунты покажите кто нить
<foxvlad> artus: моей пойдет
<artus> да должен , мне на дефолтный бы глянуть убунтовский
<artus> лень виртуалку запускать :D
<Alagos> Доброй ночи. Подскажите, а почему настройки в гостевой учётной записи убунту слетают посте выхода? Как сделать чтобы хотябы раскладка оставалась?
<foxvlad> artus: http://paste.pro/5151693
<artus> ага, овнер syslog
<artus> foxvlad, спс
<baronos> хехе http://goo.gl/jg7ns :)
<foxvlad> artus: да вот мне точно не за что
<Alagos> По поводу гостевой учётки кто-то подскажет куда копать-то хоть?
<artus> Alagos, не трогай ты ее
<artus> mva, вадим, ты есть аль отсутствуеш?  )
<foxvlad> всем спасибо кто помогал, спокойной ночи
<Alagos> artus: та мне всего-то и надо чтобы раскладки сохранились и все
<artus> не сохранятся , на то они и гостевые что создаетцо в темпе бутылка для юзверя в которой он может попытатцо хоть застрелитцо
<Alagos> Значит для того чтобы данные какие-то сохранить нужно создать пользователя и поставить автовход?
<tagezi> нафига? о_О
<tagezi> ненужна система, так удали её нафиг, чо извращаца то?
<Alagos> Мне нужна учётная запись, в которой будут раскладки русская и английская. Все.
<artus> раскладки русская и английская будут в любой учетке, если ты конечно не раком систему поставил
<tagezi> интересно, убунту создало версию для беспалых?
<Alagos> Та стандартно ставил все. Но по умолчанию только английская раскладка. Русскую нужно добавлять постоянно.
<tagezi> или кто-то придумал клавиатуру без альтшифт
<Alagos> tagezi: не умничай. Возьми и поставь, расскажешь что получилось.
<tagezi> у меня всё стоит
<tagezi> я вообще не парюсь насчет расскладки, пользуюсь двумя две и стоит.. кому нужно больше ставить больше
<Alagos> Хм...
<Alagos> Не знаю чего у меня так. Лучше скажите как поправить? :) В системе по умолчанию была только англ.
<artus> Alagos, http://itmages.ru/image/view/545449/7eee9534 слыш двоишник, завязывай сказки расказывать
<artus> и раскладки у гостя есть, и альтшифтятцо аж со свистом
<artus> писалка видео поломаласть в гш, ато я б тебе и видео еще воткнул
<artus> Alagos, Та стандартно ставил все? Но по умолчанию только английская раскладка? это как так можно поставить то?
<tagezi> artus: ты что спецом систему установил? пока он тут рожает вчем у него проблема на самом деле? ))
<artus> tagezi, не, была для такого же спеца который доказывал что после установки бубунта нифига не локализованая
<artus> *лизированая
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/545450/3b74d922
<baronos> если ставить чисто энглиш систему там будет одна расскладка, в связи немного недопиленности убунту и её раскладки, то после установки локали может и не быть раскладки
<tagezi> artus: вот тебе делать то нечего ))) небось кофе не успел попить )))
<artus> tagezi, а что там ее ставить то, на все ушло мин 4 ))
<Alagos> Локализация-то русская. А вот раскладка только английская :)
<artus> ну и как говорится пусть живет, место есть , авось пригодитцо
<tagezi> значка раскладки нет
<tagezi> у меня такое бывает
<tagezi> перезагрузка выручает... влом копаться почему так случается )
<artus> Alagos, ты мой скрин видел? система воткнута нулевая, гость на ней вааще первый раз запустился, на ней вообще короме как 1н раз ткнули в меню настроек ниего не делали, ровняй руки
<Alagos> Так оно всегда так
<Alagos> ясно
<Alagos> Ну ок, буду пробовать
<baronos> может образ кривой был
<artus> нет, тут не в образе дело ))
<Alagos> Я самый первый 12.04 накатывал
<tagezi> да, он его через колено гнул )
<Alagos> Сейчас запишю еще разок на влешку и попробую
<artus> просто некоторым тяжело загрузить ливку и уже под ней ткнуть установить систему, все пытаютцо чето выдумать и как то извратитцо
<tagezi> я недавно 12.04 ставил, буквально на прошлой неделе, всё нормально пашет там...
<artus> то без загрузки сразу инстал делают, и ноют что вайвай не подцепился , то еще что нить
<tagezi> artus: я кстати с двд загружаю.. у меня всё цепляется нормально
<baronos> у меня нетинстал все цепляет :)
<tagezi> а вот с ливки, если инет не врубить бывают косячки )))
<artus> tagezi, да главное ливку стартануть, инет настроить , ну можно еще репы обновить ))
<artus> и будет вам счастье беспросветное и отсутствие глюков
<Alagos> ну да
<artus> минт вообще без предварительного обновления реп фиг установиш :)
<Alagos> И keepassx после автоввода выпадать не будет? :)
<baronos> перевел наконец-то некоторые сервера ирк на эмпати :)
<baronos> только с знц пока тяжко :)
<tagezi> у тебя ещё и несколько серверов? )
<baronos> для гш один, для эмпати другой, для гном-дебиан третьий :D
<Alagos> Сервер для эмпати? ОМФГ!
<tagezi> он не мелочиться )
<baronos> irc.gimp.net для канала #эмпати
<tagezi> эм.. а причем тут эмпати и гимп? о_О
<Alagos> Разве ты не понимаешь? Это же очевидно.
<baronos> ну это как дед мороз и убийство кенеди
<Alagos> Во-во.
<tagezi> блин, не ламайте мне мозг, мне в пятницу математику сдавать )
<tagezi> оставте преподу хоть немного =D
<artus> tagezi, так , я вот упустил , ты с програмизьмами всякими как , дружиш?
<tagezi> один убунту для беспалых ставит, другой эмпати через гимп юзает )
<Alagos> С чего ты взял что они беспалые? У них просто слишком много пальцев!
<tagezi> artus: эм.. с програмированием.. хе.. только при помощи Серёги ))
<tagezi> не, я так.. чуть чуть.. ковыряю код..
<Alagos> типа <?php php info ?php> ? :)
<artus> tagezi, да мне бы хитрый кусок промта баша переделать под мой для zsh , а я вот чето как то смотрю на него и зависаю
 * tagezi завис
<tagezi> )
<Alagos> artus: а ты лимит времени поставь, пусть делает долго, но не забирает все ресурсы мозга.
<Alagos> Квоту :)
<artus> Alagos, ты убунту топай ставь по человечески
<tagezi> artus: ну вот в баше я точно нифига не смыслю... нужно маны курить.. и если уж ты зависаешь, то я подавно сдохну на нём
<tagezi> ещё и под zsh перепилить.. я даже не знаю что это такое... ну кроме того что это тоже что-то типа шел )
<artus> tagezi, http://ompldr.org/vZTR6NQ/sh да там все просто :D
<Alagos> ))))
<baronos> и че это делает? :D
<Alagos> Как 2 пальца, ей Богу.
<artus> мне всего лиш надо чтоб в троке PS1="${PR_HOSTCOL}______... это самое _____ автоматом до конца терминала за вычетом ${PR_USRCOL}%n${PR_GREEN}@${PR_HOST}${PR_GREEN}-%y-%D{%R} доходила
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> так я отвис)
<tagezi> artus: не, эт точно не комне )) извиняй.. может годика через пару эдак )
<artus> baronos, а делаеть оно вот типа такое http://itmages.ru/image/view/545463/c8038035, только хочется чтоб _________ до конца рисовало и само
<artus> tagezi, :D
<baronos> artus: ыыы, ну тут надо походу сделать чтоб оно реагировало на размер окна :D
<artus> baronos, ага, типа того как в # calculate fillsize и ниже
<artus> baronos, чего я знаю, как - гипотетически представляю, а дальше зависаю)
<tagezi> а нет спопоба узнать место курсова в стоке?
<baronos> хехе, ___ запихать в переменную и каким от магическим способом заставить рисовать до конца окна :D
<artus> туда бы для полного счастья впилить еще проверку на рутовость по ссх , чтоб оно и хост под рутом красило
<baronos> artus: я знаю что у федоры yum меняет строки при изменении окна
<baronos> или нет, не помню :(
<tagezi> лан, всем пока
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-07
<Lorgus> привет страна
<AnKar> здесь есть кто-нибудь?
<AnKar_> есть кто?
<scogra> есть конечно. но все молчат
<artus> scogra, вот зачем ты молчанку перебил
<Mikail> здравствуйте, какую программу посоветуете для записи cd dvd? для ubuntu 12.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> k3b
<Mikail> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо
<mva> artus: когда ты спрашивал — я спал. Сейчас — есть.
<artus> mva, я вот чего спросить хотел, может ты подскажеш как http://ompldr.org/vZTR6NQ совместить чтоль верхнюю часть сего опуса собственно с нижней, , опосля слов "а вот так у меня сейчас" , собственно хочется дабы в PS1= сама ____________________ за вычетом
<artus> хвоста растягивалась на всю ширину терминала , проблема собственно вычесть хвост :)
<oxothuk> утра, камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите как узнать какое видео использует сейчас система?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> glxinfo
<SergeyIT> ку
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, привет, как жизнь?
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> фу, ролтон такой не вкусный, мивина круче :)
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, tagezi, привет :)
<SergeyIT> и тебе не хворать )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: смотри желудог не спали
<tagezi> к*
<Scrimmer> та чето захотелось так
<Scrimmer> как на рыбалке, с тушенкой)))
<tagezi> не понимаю.. это как хотеть шаверму из подворотни Васки
<tagezi> Василевского острова
<Spectrum> Кто-нибудь знаком с ip телефонией и атс (+ софт фонами twincle) компании welltime?
<Spectrum> twinkle (sip)
<SergeyIT> Spectrum, логично спрашивать это на канале убунты?
<Spectrum> Вполне, ибо twinkle - софтфон, который в данном контексте установлен на ОС пользователей, коей является ubuntu :)
<Mikail> здравствуйте, какой программой лучше записать скачанное видео из интернета для просмотра на обычном dvd плеере? с k3b получилось записать как "диск с данными" , хочется записать dvd диск, посоветуйте что нибудь.
<Mikail> ubuntu 12.04
<baronos> чем brasero не устраивает http://goo.gl/nZSMU ?
<Spectrum> лучше, чем bracero или платный nero ничего не знаю
<Mikail> диски портил.
<baronos> как так писать то, за почти 4года ни разу не подвел брасеро с 10,10 по дебиан тестинг на данный момент. болванку двд рв убитую в ноль писал очень много раз, и до сих пор с неё ставлю ось и ничего проблем нет.
<Civil|2> Mikail: "диск с данными" и "dvd диск" - в чем отличие? Мб имелось в виду двд-видео?
<Mikail> да, извиняюсь двд видео
<Civil|2> Mikail: а исходные данные в каком виде?
<Mikail> Civil|2: avi
 * SergeyIT пишет на флешку и вставляет в телевизор
<Civil|2> Mikail: у него в списке проектов есть "Видео ДВД" выбери его
<Civil|2> помоему он сам умеет конвертировать
<Lorgus> как удалить из панели иконку xchat http://tcp.ru/images/8911c66cc5fe6241ab26bfd548722b73.png
<Sheogorath> amigo: тут?
<foxvlad> народ кто нибудь deluge demon ставил?
<Sheogorath> да
<foxvlad> Sheogorath: со скриптом автозапуска?\
<Sheogorath> по всякому
<foxvlad> Sheogorath: может знаешь в чем дело если в ручную запускаю то нормально а если через скрипт то когда вхожу в консоль ошибки пишет и коннекта нет
<foxvlad> Sheogorath: ошибку кинуть
<foxvlad> ?
<foxvlad> !past
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='past'
<Kyshtynbai> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Sheogorath> foxvlad: каким образом ты входишь в консоль?
<Sheogorath> какие практики используешь?
<foxvlad> http://paste.pro/5151721
<Sheogorath> интернета нет, так объясни
<foxvlad> foxvlad: deluge -u console
<Sheogorath> почему ты разговариваешь сам с собой?
<Sheogorath> а вообще это не вход в консоть
<Sheogorath> консоль *
<foxvlad> Sheogorath: если убить процес и запустит заново то запускаеться нормально
<foxvlad> killall deluged
<foxvlad> deluged
<foxvlad> то все нормально
<foxvlad> а скриптом косяк
<Sheogorath> нет, убивать плохо
<foxvlad> какойто с тем из под кого он запускаеться
<Sheogorath> я думаю что проблема - в особенностях скрипта
<foxvlad> а если не убить то он запушен и к нему не приконектишся
<foxvlad> так скрипт с оф сайта
<Sheogorath> ну, это лучше чем убийство
<SergeyIT> foxvlad, а где запускаешь?
<foxvlad> в убунту сервер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде в gui есть настройка как к консоли цеплятся
<Sheogorath> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, она с багами
<Sheogorath> ему нужно пересмотреть свои действия
<foxvlad> JohnDoe_71Rus: да там косяк как правельно запустить скрипт от моего имени
<foxvlad> raise BadLoginError("Password does not match
<Sheogorath> foxvlad: "от моего имени" - а какое у тебя Имя?
<Sheogorath> может в нём проблема
<foxvlad> http://ekspl0it.blogspot.com/2010/06/deluge-ubuntu.html глянте кто может по этой инструкции делал может в ней косяк какой?
<Sheogorath> foxvlad: не могу зайти
<Sheogorath> так объясни в 2 словах
<Sheogorath> grad: привет
<Sheogorath> foxvlad: спасибо :)
<Sheogorath> foxvlad: ещё раз пастани
<Sheogorath> там обрезалось
<foxvlad> 1
<foxvlad> Sheogorath: забанят
<Sheogorath> в приват
<Sheogorath> не сюда же
<foxvlad> в привате выкинуло
<foxvlad> пришлесь снова авторизоваться
<Sheogorath> хм, ты ж не вылетал
<Sheogorath> попробуй ещё
<foxvlad> Sheogorath: не страшно
<Sheogorath> :/
<foxvlad> в двух местах у чуваков таже проблема http://archlinux.org.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8836 а решения нет
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: как дела вообще ?
<Sheogorath> foxvlad: пастани в приват, у меня не открывается
<Sheogorath> foxvlad: у тебя арч?
<Sheogorath> foxvlad: попробуй на #archlinux-ru спросить
<foxvlad> Sheogorath: ху из арч?
<foxvlad> клиент виндовый если ты про него квирк
<Sheogorath> арчидьявол
<NoOova> господа
<NoOova> kernel panic not syncing no init found ubuntu
<NoOova> что бы такое сделать чтобы инит нашелся
<baronos> в груб наверно прописать надо
<NoOova> у меня то появилось после нескольких неудачных перезагрузок
<Scrimmer> Ребят, как красиво удалить Kubuntu которая стоит рядом с Ubuntu?)
<Scrimmer> никак ?
<Scrimmer> :(
<Lorgus> Scrimmer, kubuntu ьона и некрасиво удалять.... тереть ее нафик
<Lorgus> мона
<openvoid> если отдельный /boot то удалить просто
<openvoid> снести раздел с кубунтой, гпартом растянуть на свободное место оставшееся
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, работаю )
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, проверь груб чей, убунты или кубунты
<Scrimmer> убунты
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, если уверен, то кубунту можно просто отформатить
<SergeyIT> и сделать апдейт груба
<NoOova> хм чтото у меня не получается
<NoOova> сделал реинсталл груба с лайв сиди
<NoOova> но все равно кернель паник инит но фаунд
<NoOova> если руками изменить запись и добавить строку  init=/sbin/init то все так же точно
<Scrimmer> както тихо тут
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, снес кубунту?
<Scrimmer> не)
<SergeyIT> поэтому и тихо )
<baronos> нельзя кубунту убивать она священна, ей поклоняются, её боготворят, ибо придет "он", и молнией тебя покарает :)
<TNH> :)
<openvoid> он это вендекапец?
<openvoid> боюсь что одной кубунты для хорошего прихода мало
<Scrimmer> кстати, а зачем мы продолжаем их пить 2 раза в день, если не занимаемся? Толян то свалил кудато, де заниматься то бум?
<Scrimmer> не туда Т_Т
<TNH> хотел снести убунту поставить винду 7, ребёнок запретил со словами -безопасность прежде всево :)
<[Raiden]> сонька сделала экран с 4-м белым пикселом, что бы на экране мобилы остальные 3 отключались если цвет белый
<[Raiden]> на xperia P
<[Raiden]> TNH: покажи ему тройку игровых хитов, а потом спроси ещё раз.
<NoOova> господа... у меня какято хрень(((
<TNH> ну для игр стоит 6 ядровый игровой комп с виндой 7
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну тогда ясно
<NoOova> блок питания я рпотетил, другой даже стаивл - все хорошо
<TNH> а для серФИНГА ПО САЙТАМ УБУНТЫ НА НОУТАХ
<NoOova> это не блок питания
<TNH> ой капс
<NoOova> может быть что pci-e видеокарта как то влияет на то что комп постоянно перезагружается и программы вылетают?
<NoOova> поставил старенькую PCI-видеокарту и пока вроде бы ни одного отчета об ошибках  небыло
<[Raiden]> может быть
<[Raiden]> если так, то дело либо в драйвераз на видеокарту, либо в БП
<[Raiden]> я других не знаю причин
<NoOova> Дело не в блоке питания потому что я его менял на новый
<NoOova> все так же
<[Raiden]> а новый столько же ватт как и старый? :)
<NoOova> и не в драйверах - зависает и вылетает даже в чисто консоли когда иксы остановлены
<NoOova> да ватт столькоже. но в системнике только матплата и 1 винт
<NoOova> и 400 Вт должно хватить на это за глаза
<NoOova> да даже если бы было 200 Вт
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта?
<NoOova> Palit Nvidia 9600GT
<NoOova> с внешним питанием
<[Raiden]> а.. ну для такой по идее должнохватать
<NoOova> матплата Asus p5ql PRO
<NoOova> я вот щас загрузился на S3 Virge
<NoOova> пока 10 минут ни одного отчета об ошибках
<artus> NoOova, харош флудить , вырви ентер )
<[Raiden]> да, иди на железные ресурсы.
<NoOova> ладно
<NoOova> artus: старый ворчун :):):)
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Failed!
<NoOova> ambal: hello2u
<ambal> кто-нибудь пробовал поставить ксорг 7.7 ?)
<[Raiden]> если нету мультитаа и тачпада то нет смысла
<[Raiden]> ч
<ambal> у меня баг при просмотре flash'а кёрнел паник
<ambal> думаю на новом ксорге попробовать
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй
<[Raiden]> а видеокарта какая?
<[Raiden]> попробуй хардварную акселерацию в флэше выключи
<[Raiden]> может полегает
<[Raiden]> ч
<ambal> а ладно, пойду пиво пить)) позже попробую, спасибо)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], привет ;)
<[Raiden]> ку
<Scrimmer> :(
<andrex> он тебя игнорит...
<baronos> http://www.gnome.org/testimonials/diegosanchez/ даже такие люди с ограниченными способностями могут использовать gnome 3, а вы все нытьем изливаетесь :D
<[Raiden]> страдальцы с радеонами есть? http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34039
<[Raiden]> Вышла новая версия программы для управления коллекцией фотографий digiKam 2.6.0, единственного свободного менеджера фотографий, в котором реализована функция распознавания лиц, позволяющая автоматически определять фотографии, на которых прису
<[Raiden]> тствуют определённые люди и присваивать им соответствующие теги.
<[Raiden]> (часть kde sc)
<[Raiden]> А то что-то совсем тихо.
<Sergey_IT> кеды не забыл упомянуть )
<[Raiden]> )
<appsee> подскажите как сделать регистронезависимое автодополнение в баше имен директорий/файлов на кириллице? set completion-ignore-case on в .inputrc для кириллицы не работает
<appsee> или для zsh
<Sergey_IT> зачем имена на русском?
<appsee> Sergey_IT: хорошо, давай не кириллицу, а non-ASCII символы, например немецкий, датский или испанский язык
<Sergey_IT> ссзб, кто использует локальные языки в ФС
<appsee> Sergey_IT: в системе конечно не используются, это ясно и обезьяне, а в хомяке?
<Sergey_IT> appsee, хомяк - часть системы. Жизнь давно научила - не использовать русский
<appsee> Sergey_IT: что скажешь? non-ASCII символы в хомяке тоже только ССЗБ? кириллицу я для примера привел, меня интересует поддержка Unicode
<appsee> Sergey_IT: хомяк это хомяк, приятель, там может быть всё и операционную систему это не волнует, точнее не сказывается на её работа
<Sergey_IT> appsee, пока не вылезаешь в мир со своими файлами
<appsee> Sergey_IT: какой еще мир? я про хомячину свою говорю))
<appsee> Sergey_IT: на долго ты растянул свое "не знаю" =]
<tagezi> appsee: где ты прочитал о разорении гугла?
<appsee> tagezi: что?
<Sergey_IT>  appsee, как ты понимаешь, если я не использую русский, то и с этой проблемой не сталкивался )
<appsee> tagezi: предлагаешь мне погуглить?
<tagezi> да
<appsee> tagezi: я прогуглил всё, что можно, если тебе известно решение, будь любезен - поделись, т.к. твой оригинальный дефекационный выпад - просто вариант №2 "не знаю" сергеяIT
<artus> @kick appsee с такими запросами, да еще офтопя, попроще будь
<appsee> artus: что именно тебя смутило в моем запросе?
<appsee> artus: и на будущее, насколько попроще мне нужно быть, чтобы не кикали
<appsee> будь так любезен указать мне, что я нарушил из: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<artus> appsee, /join #bash ? /join #zsh ?  за тебя тут никто не кинетцо гуглить, и хамить по этому поводу не надо людям
<artus> appsee, ну рас так то тогда обясни причем тут автодополнения баша аль зсш к этому каналу
<artus> будь так любезен
<appsee> artus: это без проблем, сек
<artus> appsee, #zsh(+nt){251} тебе там народа мало? ))
<appsee> artus: зайдя сюда, я думал, что здесь сидят не конченные дебилы и олигофрены типа тебя, тупорылые настолько, что простой вопрос по башу - и совершенно не грубое, а культурное "дефекация", что собственно обычный процесс в мозгах
<appsee> пользователей Ubuntu
<appsee> давай кикай, урод
<artus> @kban --host appsee пшол вон :)
<unreturned> Всем привет, ребят, подскажите плз, как в консоли узнать состояние батареи ноута
<Kyshtynbai> нфс клиент нужен? на одной машине настроил nfs-kernel-server, а на второй showmount нету, чо там поставить надо, чтобы сервер не потянул?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, nfs-client же
<Kyshtynbai> чот нету
<Kyshtynbai> nfs-common наверное
<baronos> apt-cache search nfs | grep client :)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://www.xima4.com/?p=184
<Kyshtynbai> круть работает :) Всем спасибо!
<Lorgus> electric кто нить пользуется ????
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, это что?
<gim_> unreturned: sudo apt-get install acpi и запусти acpi
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, прога для электрики
<unreturned> gim_: thx, it`s works))
<tagezi> кад электрика )
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, когда то пробовал электронику моделировать, но чем не помню (
<Lorgus> чет накрылось... не могу схемы рисовать
<Lorgus> щас скрин сделаю
<Kyshtynbai> Так. А как бы сделать так, чтобы при присоединении внешнего харда по усб, ему давалось бы имя повменяемее, чем например /media/c19052c9-eb66-4a98-ade8-368ee2e4ae05/ ?
<tagezi> метку тома назначить?
<artus> метку тома задай зарду
<artus> *х
<artus> tagezi, ))
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<Lorgus> http://tcp.ru/images/a627b8ff0bc6eb967548718966c72731.png
<Lorgus> вот... нет поля для рисования..
<Sergey_IT> а цифирки гламурнее смотрятся )
<Lorgus> не могу найти папку где все хранится что бы снести и по новой поставить
<Kyshtynbai> а собсна и не надо. када делаешь mount 192.168.x.x:/чототам то таб работает по списку из /etc/exports, что прикольно
<baronos> дебаггер походу свой ирк клиент дебажит :D
<tagezi> Lorgus: эм.. а ты то что гугл предлагает делал?\
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, в хомяке?
<Lorgus> ''''
<Lorgus> эээ
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, настройки в хомяке хочешь удалить?
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, или системные?
<tagezi> погодь, у него завис происходит )
<tagezi> окно то что он кинул рабочее, по идее )
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  хочу удалить папку со всеми настройками и переставить заново
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, системные, посмотри что с пакетом ставится
<Lorgus> гугл нифига на тему этой проги не говорит или криво искал tagezi
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, в синаптике - проперти пакета
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  угу... так и понял... проперти... а что это ?
<ZDebugger> проверка
<Kyshtynbai> ZDebugger: пройдена)
<gim_> проперти))
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, свойства
<Lorgus> ууг
<ZDebugger> ) спасибо
<Lorgus> угу... по гуглу сделал... все равно листа нет... куда делся плин
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, ПКМ на пакете - меню проперти - закладка установленные файлы
<tagezi> ну, я пас.. я до кадов ещё не рос.. Хотя можно спросить Илью.. он у нас электрик типа.. может работал с этой прогой
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, спс.... запустил... пока как то криво... щас гляну.. мож дальше пойдет
<Lorgus> плин... или прогу путаю.... для рисования электрики...
<Lorgus> чет тут хрень какая то
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, может dpkg-reconfigure electic поможет
<Sergey_IT> electric
<artus> Lorgus, может gEDA попробуеш? ))
<artus> Lorgus, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Pcb_dlharmon_screenshot.png вроде ацкая рисовалка :)
<Lorgus> artus,  спс но мне электро а не электроника
<Lorgus> выот всегда так.... нужна редко... а вот нужна стала и забыл чем рисовал раньше
<tagezi> поинт? )
<Kyshtynbai> настройки по идее должны лежать в ~/.electric или типа того. сделай ls -la ~/ | grep .elec , забэкапь и попробуй удалить
<tagezi> ну это по идее.. например настройки гном-судоку вообще зарыты фиг знает где )))
<artus> Lorgus, http://mppks.ru/ubuntu/ustanovka-eagle-cad-na-ubuntu/
<Lorgus> ну точно... склероз млин... QElectroTech
<tagezi> даже если папку хом вытереть нафиг, и переустановить, судоку всёравно запускается с темеже настройками что и в последний раз )
<Lorgus> всем спасибо
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это восточная хитрость
<ZDebugger> Хитрость с востока
<Kyshtynbai> Ууу нфс это круто! Раза в два быстрее самбы
<ZDebugger> это смотря как приготовил
<Kyshtynbai> чойта каиро док подвис. первый раз с марта месяца.
<Sergey_IT> все когда то случается в первый раз
<Lorgus> еще вопрос... клавиатура.. где настройка   ....  вновом окне язык по умолчанию
<ZDebugger> на заграничных каналах поражает активность
<Lorgus> нуууууу плин.... пока крышу заделывал сигареты промокли... =0(((((
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, в "Клавиатура" - хотя лагает - неправильно работает
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  нет такой иконки... у меня бубунта 12.04 с гномом классик
<ZDebugger> да вроде у меня работает нормально.
<ZDebugger> ты добавь русский язык в раскладку
<ZDebugger> и иконка появится
<Lorgus> системные утилиты - параметры системы.... там нашел
<Kyshtynbai> ну, убунта даёт. Тестирую это я нфс, кино кажет, решил потестить копирование, копирую файл с удалённого каталога на примонтированный. Тут так получается, что выключается удалённая машина. И всё. ls /home/ivan - комнда замерзает.
<Kyshtynbai> ничего не происходит, а консоль виснет наглухо, контрол с не помагает. я чуть не поседел, но ls /home/ivan/чотоещё работает нормально. Отмантироваться каталог для нфс тоже отказался. в общещ ребут спас только :(.
<Kyshtynbai> блин.
<Kyshtynbai> клиент проглючил
<artus> дада )) читать ман по монтированию нфс надо внимательнее )
<Kyshtynbai> ухахаха))) щас буду читать
<artus> там есть решения на случай отваливания
<Kyshtynbai> мерси)
<pr0mode> ку
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<Kyshtynbai> Опция hard жёстко привязывает дирректорию на клиенте к серверу и если сервер отвалится, то может зависнуть и ваш компьютер. Опция soft, как понятно из её названия, не такая категоричная.
<Kyshtynbai> а ларчег просто открывался))
<tagezi> кто-нибудь себе может представить товарный каннибализм? )
<artus> tagezi, директор фабрики по производству ферерверка устроил загул с запуском салюта
<tagezi> ) у меня первая мысль была как морковка пожерает картошку )
<tagezi> маркетинг - это лженаука
<Sergey_IT> лженаук - уйма
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: все гуманитарные?)
<Sergey_IT> о всех не скажу, но глядя на образование - педагогика - это точно (
<baronos> кде лжерелигия, которая проповедуется лженаукой маркетинг
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: я тебя умоляю. среди технических дисциплин теорий лженаучных не меньше) какие-нибудь торсионные поля вспомни.
<tagezi> ну, торсионные поля - это реальная штука, хотя и описывается теоретической физикой )
<tagezi> расщепление атома тоже было расписано сначало теоретической физикой
<baronos> в x-files вообще гравитационные двигатели есть, которые изменяют пространство и время :)
<Sergey_IT> не путайте лжетеории с лженаукой
<tagezi> теоретическая физика - это не х-файлс )) это достаточно интересный раздел физики, который пытается понять, то что мы пока не можем "потрогать" )
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
 * tagezi не понимает как при 5 мбис/с могут быть лаги в 4 секунды при общении в ирк
<artus> tagezi, трасировку сделай )
<tagezi> artus: — пошаговое выполнение программы с остановками на каждой команде или строке? о_О
<artus> tagezi, нет, трасировку до сервера
<artus> tagezi, глянь на какой сервер ты подцепился а потом mtr zzz.freenode.net , ну или ip
<tagezi> хм.. сейчас попопробуем )
<tagezi> первый раз такое вижу
<tagezi> не думал что между мной и иркой 19 серверов
<artus> tagezi, хее
<artus> tagezi, вот оттуда и задержки)
<tagezi> что есть loss% ?
<artus> потеряные
<tagezi> а цифорки в чем меряются?
<Pr0f1t> а есть ли ПО что бы сделать из лишнего компа , сжимающий прокси сервер?
<Pr0f1t> в %
<Pr0f1t> ты же про ping говришь?)
<tagezi> не.. потери понятно
<tagezi> last например
<tagezi> он не в процентах
<tagezi> в секундах? в милисекундах?
<Pr0f1t> а потери твои где?)
<tagezi> кстати потери у меня основные от прова к.. фиг знает что это такое... головной оператор связи, наверное
<Pr0f1t> а, значит в миллисекундах =)
<Pr0f1t> 1с это 1000 миллисекунд
<Pr0f1t> tagezi, какой у тебя провайдер?
<Pr0f1t> 3G модем?
<Pr0f1t> какой интернет?
<tagezi> нет.. у меня выделенка
<tagezi> сейчас через роутер по файфай, а потом по проводам
<Pr0f1t> я думал потери бывают только на usb модемах =)
<tagezi> я меня частенько лагает
<tagezi> часто по 0,067 секунды
<tagezi> ну чуть больше
<tagezi> а иногда до 5-7 секунд лаг
<Pr0f1t> незнаю есть ли на убунте mtu , но если оно есть то выстави его значение на 1490 примерно
<tagezi> и чо это даст? )
<Pr0f1t> возможно пакеты теряться не будут, ведь потерянные пакеты это те которые шли до тебя слишком долго
<Pr0f1t> а корректировка mtu уменьшит пинг
<Pr0f1t> я курить
<tagezi> да по идее мту задаёться при соединении.. оно и соответсвует 1500 для выделенки, и 2272 для 802.11
<Pr0f1t> а какая у тебя скорость?
<tagezi> ну, официально 5 мбит/с
<tagezi> по факту часто 7 на прием и 12 на отдачу
<tagezi> можно поэксперементировать конечно и понизить у вайфая мту до 1500, типа что бы на отдаче не застревали
<Pr0f1t> так и сделай, ну ещё есть вариант позвони своему прову и пожалуйся что пинг - говно =)
<tagezi> но вроде вайфай не вешает линию
<artus> да что ты фигней маешся, причем тут mtu , у тебя посстоянные затыки чтоль ? одно дело ловить мту в локалке, или пытатцо добится оптималки на 3g
<artus> и о каких пингах на вайвай вообще могут быть разговоры ))
<tagezi> а я и не маюсь.. я пытаюсь вкурить совет и не виду смысла пока )))
<tagezi> заодно прохожу материал по ВИСИТ =))) скоро зачет )
<artus> tagezi, смысл пытатся лечить линию которую расколбашивает пров - никакого )
<tagezi> понял.. короче смотрб в мтр и матерю прова за патеряные пакеты )
<tagezi> ю*
<Pr0f1t> artus, а с каким mtu пакет уходит к провайдеру, проходя через вайвай -на роутер и до провайдера?
<artus> tagezi, ну притензии к прову  ток если будеш мониторить его шлюз и его ресурсы
<artus> Pr0f1t, а о каких стабильных пингах на вайвай вообще можно говорить? мту там вообще самое последнеее )) в его сторона надо смотреть при условии если сам ковырялся в настройках и оптимизации, а в дефолте все и так прекрасно
<artus> работает
<artus> Pr0f1t, у него инет по впнке ? у прова фрагментация запрещена чтоль ? вот советуеш сразу заморочится человеку фигней какой то ))
<tagezi> MTU=1500 MSS = 1460
<tagezi> ну как и предпологалось.. для выдилинки самое то )
<tagezi> так что ничего настраивать и не  нужно
<artus> tagezi, ping -M do -s <packet size> host  тренируйся :)
<artus> как по мне для локалки можно 9к впулить , и будет все гуд )
<tagezi> и какой файл в какую кубышку закидывать? )
<tagezi> или после s нудно показать размер?
<artus> ping -M do -s 9000 8.8.8.8
<artus> а вообще забей
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> как хабить не знаю.. но мту показало )
<artus> tagezi,  ping -c 1 -s $((1500-28)) -M do www.debian.org вот тебе волшебная команда которая тебе заделает оптимальный mtu
<tagezi> забить*
<tagezi> блин...
<tagezi> сколькому ещё учиться нужно
<artus> tagezi, правда от уменьшения пинги только ростут ... :D
<tagezi> artus: спасибо
<artus> вобщем если работает - не трож, заморачиватся будеш только когда инета вообще не будет
<tagezi> когда инета не будет, я наконец сяду учебники читать )
<tagezi> тогда точно заморачиваться не буду )))
<_d4vid> попробывать чтоли ету магеию 2
<baronos> они груб 2 вроде не запилили еще, или у меня инфа устарела :)
<Legioner> Всем привет. Можно ли как-то в ubuntu защититься от Windows вирусов(стоит параллельно ubuntu, windows)
<baronos> ставь антивирус аваст вроде был для линукс, проверяй инфу которую будешь потом использовать на винде. а в убунту тебе ничего не грозит, кроме кривых рук :)
<Legioner> в ubuuntu понятно уже проверил а вот winda надо в таком случае попробовать avast раз у них такое есть. Спасибо
<Legioner> Скажите имел кто дело с Gentoo,
<Legioner> Может есть у кого опыт по установки Gentii
<Legioner> Gentoo
<baronos> на канал #gentoo с такими вопросами
<baronos> или на #gentoo-ru
<Legioner> я просто хотел узнать можно ли както из пот ubuntu скомпилировать gentoo
<baronos> ну вот они тебе и скажут, а тут все уже спят :)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-08
<Legioner> Спасибо за помощь. Я извиняюсь за беспокойство.
<mishn0n3> эй
<mishn0n3> я теперь с вами
<mishn0n3> и это няшно!
<Lorgus> привет страна
<nicloay> здороф
<nicloay> может ктонить подсказать как примаунтить qcow2 образ к kvm машине (образ создан в proxmox), т
<Lorgus> вопрос.... чет корзина исчезла... или не встала на 12.04     как поставить ?
<Kyshtynbai> Lorgus: изчезла с рабоечего стола ты имеешь ввиду?
<Lorgus> вопрос.... чет корзина исчезла... или не встала на 12.04     как поставить ?
<Lorgus> вопрос.... чет корзина исчезла... или не встала на 12.04     как поставить ?
<SergeyIT> ку
<yurau_> Lorgus: может ubuntu tweak поможет?
<SergeyIT> и зачем все время твик советуют?
<openvoid> у меня тоже нет корзины
<openvoid> и вообще не помню чтобы в юнити она была
<openvoid> ее из наутилуса только увидеть можно
<Lorgus> yurau_, помогло... спс
<SergeyIT> как это - нет корзины? (А поганки во что собирать?)
<openvoid> у меня физическая корзина большая
<openvoid> я файлы на старые дискетки записываю и отправляю туда
<SergeyIT> а это что? http://itmages.ru/image/view/546865/436c46d
<Lorgus> хех... у кого то дискеты еще живеут
<Lorgus> живут
<SergeyIT> нормально живут и 3.5 и 5.25
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, openvoid, привет
<SergeyIT> здоров
<stasdizzi> всем привет, интересная фигня, к ноуту подключен телевизор вторым монитором, при этом значок skype в трее только на телевизоре. как его переместить на ноут?
<stasdizzi> uniti 12.04
<SergeyIT> stasdizzi, знаю как убрать с телевизора
<tagezi> всем привет
<stasdizzi> <SergeyIT>:Как?
<SergeyIT> stasdizzi, ремув скайп )
<stasdizzi> )))))
<stasdizzi> класс
<SergeyIT> а то! )
<stasdizzi> это у мамы, ей нужен скайп))
<stasdizzi> хотя у меня с ней sip
<hobagos> можно ли поставить задержку на монтирование диска?
<SergeyIT> hobagos, какого? Если в rc.local, то можно типа sleep 10 (секунд) перед монтированием поставить
<hobagos> SergeyIT: у меня в fstab прописан ntfs-раздел
<SergeyIT> так перенеси в rc.local
<hobagos> я могу поствить какойнить флаг не монтирования, а пото в rc.local написать sleep и моунт?
<SergeyIT> закоментируй #
<hobagos> SergeyIT: rc.local выполняет все с правами рута?)
<SergeyIT> hobagos, да
<admin-skif-biz> А беспроводные наушники с микрофоном кто-нибудь использует?
<SergeyIT> кто-то использует )
<admin-skif-biz> подешевше какие хочу..
<admin-skif-biz> и хз как они там с бубунтой работают..
<admin-skif-biz> или проводные, но провод самому удлинить
<SergeyIT> это точно - хз. Глянь на форуме обсуждения
<Scrimmer> хм, а чем тебя длина провода не устраивает?
<admin-skif-biz> какую-нить одноухую гарнитурку
<admin-skif-biz> Дефка по вебке стриптиз хочет
<admin-skif-biz> а для этого отходить надо периодически
<admin-skif-biz> от камеры
<Scrimmer> от у людей проблемы )
<admin-skif-biz> у людей ЛЕТО!
<Scrimmer> как скучно я живу :(
<admin-skif-biz> Вот я думаю.. беспроводная все-таки сцуко дорого и  выбор мал. Проводные есть поинтереснее, но провод короткий
<gridis> Привет всем, кто подскажет как справить с ддос атакой на сервер, настроил iptables, поправил настройки ядра и тд, все равно сервак не отдает ответы клиентам, хотя канал тоже не забит
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, а у тебя как лето проходит7)
<SergeyIT> как обычно )
<admin-skif-biz> а можно безпроводную гарнитуру от мобилы через блюпуп присобачить?
<SergeyIT>  admin-skif-biz, так попробуй
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, так я хотел узнать про опыт предыдущих поколений..
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, а я, обычно, сначала пробую
<Scrimmer> а ты сначала попробуй, а потом спрашивай)
<Scrimmer> хотя мне тоже интересней сначала спросить Т_Т
<admin-skif-biz> да потому уже отвечать придется ))
<admin-skif-biz> теоретически можно, но под винду
<portos> привет
<portos> всем
<tagezi> ну и темки вы тут обсуждаете )
<hobagos> захотел, чтобы скрипт на питоне запускался при загрузке. добавил его в "startup application" и ничего
<hobagos> можно где-нить лог посмотреть?)
<tagezi> угу.. если ты их ведёшь
<Scrimmer> tagezi, доров ;)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ку
<Kyshtynbai> как там у нас буквенные обозначенич для chown, o - это овнер?
<Kyshtynbai> не, это азерс
<sharikoff> азербайджанцы чтоль?
<Kyshtynbai> ну почти)
<SergeyIT> да, были люди в наше время... АКБ снял с 286 мат. платы, которой >20 лет, и лежала >10 лет - полностью заряжен, 4В и ток к.з. >200mA
<tagezi> SergeyIT: сейчас эеономически не выгодно делать надёжные вещи
<tagezi> экономически*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это то да, но вот с акб такого не должно быть, не понимаю... (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: акб - это автомобильный акоммулятор? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, просто ак. батарея - любая, в данном случае для питания CMOS, 3.6В 60mAh
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну так зачем она.. через 5 лет чел всёравно купит новый комп, а этот.. в лучшем слечае утилизирует
<tagezi> ну и выходит, что необходимый ресурс < 5 лет
<baronos> хехе, у меня сдохли две батареи на cmos на двух мат.платах. вышел покурить сижу думаю, что надо в магазин ехать, и тут голову поворачиваю к полочки со всяким хламом, а там батарейка такая лежит новая, упакованная, и ни кто не
<baronos> знает откуда она :)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты уверен?
<tagezi> старение детале, только подталкнёт его к покупке нового оборудования
<SergeyIT> tagezi, где мне сейчас 286 комп купить?
<baronos> SergeyIT: ebay ;)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я нет )) я считаю что вещи должны быть вечными ))) но служители лженауки (маркетологи и менеджеры) считают наоборот )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а на твой вопрос где купить 286, большенство народу покрутят у виска пальцем )
<tagezi> а где мне купить счеты? =)
<useall> Господа убунтологи и просто убонтоводы.Обращаюсь к Вам ибо имею вопрос, в разрешении которого и нуждаюсь.Хочу я отключить граф.оболочку и перевести систему при загрузке просто в консоль.Уж не помню какой этот init.Какое решение лучше применит
<useall> ь? Вот на форуме встречается: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<baronos> tagezi: нужно просто поехать в отдаленный городок поселкого типа забытый, и в магазинчике свиснуть их :D
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а если я выкину из-за компа установку, стоимостью 100к$, что мне скажут?
<Scrimmer> никто не пробовал paint.net ставить под вайном?)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: промышленность должна следовать направленому ими же  по лжепути стаду обывателей, ничего не поделаешь
<tagezi> я например ненавижу телефоны.. но жена моя хочет что бы всегда был на связи
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, а ты кем работаешь?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: он всёравно не ответит )))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, почему ты так думаешь?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я сейчас думаю об экономике )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, то есть о деньгах?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нет, чем отличается маржинализм от институционализма )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, здесь ругаться запрещено )
<scratchx[x]> кто может помочь со сборкой deb пакетов
<scratchx[x]> ,
<scratchx[x]> ?
<gridis> тебе из исходника собрать deb?
<scratchx[x]> да
<scratchx[x]> не как не могу
<scratchx[x]>  http://reaver-wps.googlecode.com/files/reaver-1.4.tar.gz
<scratchx[x]> вот к примеру
<gridis> 1 распаковать
<gridis> 2. сконфигурировать
<gridis> знаешь как это делать?
<scratchx[x]> да
<scratchx[x]> ./configure && make
<scratchx[x]> все проходит отлично
<baronos> !checkinstall
<ubuntuhelp> checkinstall - это обёртка для "make install", используемая для установки программ скомпилированных вами. Она используется для создания пакетов .deb, которые можно добавлять в базу данных APT и также легко и быстро удалять, как и другие пакеты.
<scratchx[x]> хочу собрать через dpkg-buildpackage
<gridis> тебе вон тебе уде ответили
<gridis> http://ubuntueasy.com/ustanovka/sozdanie-deb-paketov-iz-ishodnikov
<scratchx[x]> чета не советуют checkinstall юзать
<gridis> почему?
<tagezi> кто?
<baronos> scratchx[x]: https://launchpad.net/~blca/+archive/playground
<baronos> или вот https://launchpad.net/~ed10vi86/+archive/tst
<scratchx[x]> да это я видел
<scratchx[x]> вот в том то и дело как его самому собрать
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: так тебе же ответили как...
<tagezi> сонфигишь, собираешь, запихиваешь с деб
<scratchx[x]> checkinstall?
<tagezi> ну, а что тебе не нраво?
<scratchx[x]> там какие то проблемы с этим методом
<scratchx[x]> что т очитал не помню
<tagezi> какие там могут быть проблеммы?
<scratchx[x]> при обновлении вроде какие то конфликты
<baronos> http://habrahabr.ru/post/40183/
<tagezi> у меня никаких конфликтов нет, вроде
<tagezi> ты вообже можешь сделать : конфиг, майк, майк инстал
<scratchx[x]> Есть два выхода использовать программу checkinstall. Она собирает всё в один пакет.
<scratchx[x]> К сожалению она позволяет решить только вопрос с удалением программы.
<scratchx[x]> И даже если apt-get будет знать, что программа установлена, он в лучшем случае сообщит, что конфликт файлов, файл /some/path/to/some/file уже есть в пакете "имя пакета собранного с помощью checkinstall"
<scratchx[x]> Чаще всего такие случаи очень корректно разрешаются путём удаления конфликтного пакета. Но времени на разбор ситуации это у вас займёт.
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: ну эт знаю
<tagezi> я не понимать в чем тебе проблема (
<scratchx[x]> хочу через dpkg-buildpackage
<scratchx[x]> сам deb получается
<scratchx[x]> но в нем нету бинарника
<Pr0f1t> пацаны, кто нибудь знает про Longene?
<Pr0f1t> что это и с чем едят
<scratchx[x]> как бы пакет пустой
<scratchx[x]> документация есть а проги самой нет)
<[Raiden]> http://nyanit.com/linux.org.ru
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: а собрать но не устанавливать через checkinstall можно?
<scratchx[x]> ладно попробую
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030647/
<scratchx[x]> теперь удаляю dh-make
<scratchx[x]> aptitude purge dh-make
<scratchx[x]> а зависимости что т оостались
<scratchx[x]> хм как так
<scratchx[x]> их че руками удалять?
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: обьясни
<tagezi> autoremove
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: зависимсоти и не должны удаляться автоматом, это не логично, сам полумай
<scratchx[x]> autoremove не находит
<scratchx[x]> а что логичного?
<scratchx[x]> если зависимости были скачаны с пакетом
<scratchx[x]> тогда после удаления пакета
<scratchx[x]> они не нужны
<tagezi> а если ты установил ещё один пакет с этими зависимостями, или просто хочешь их использовать в стороних прогах то что, ставить их опять по новой?
<tagezi> sudo apt-get autoremove
<tagezi> убирает все пакеты в которых больше нет теобходимости
<Lorgus> плин... ущу вопрос ... нет иконки свернуть все окна
<Lorgus> еще
<tagezi> эм.. в юнити есть
<scratchx[x]> юхай хоткеи
<Lorgus> нету юнити... гном классик
<Lorgus> раньше мона было правой кнопкой мышки добавить ...  в 12.04 почему то низя
<scratchx[x]> tagezi:
<scratchx[x]> sudo apt-get autoremove
<scratchx[x]> Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<scratchx[x]> Построение дерева зависимостей
<scratchx[x]> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<scratchx[x]> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<scratchx[x]> почему их тут нет?
<scratchx[x]> я же снес пакет dh-make который их подтянул
<tagezi> значит их нужно руками удалять
<tagezi> sudo apt-get remove [список пакетов]
<scratchx[x]> хм
<scratchx[x]> почему???
<tagezi> причина проста, возможно система воспринимает их как пакеты необходимые ещё для чегото
<scratchx[x]> они же автоматом поставились
<scratchx[x]> таак а для чего они могут быть еще нужны?
<scratchx[x]> как узнать?
<tagezi> ну и что.. так всегда практически.. ты ставишь 1 пакет, он поттягивает ещё 2-3, у при удалении удаляется только он
<tagezi> сичтема считает и нужны - разные вещи
<tagezi> у тебя в системе напихано пакетов, о которых ты наверное никогда в жизни не узнаешь что они у тебя есть, и никогда в жизни не воспользуешься ими
<tagezi> но считается что ты безних не можешь существовать, поэтому они продолжают у тебя находиться
<Sergey_IT> философ )
<tagezi> угу (
<tagezi> но экономику не могу понять
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, иди уж учить (во как послал :))
<scratchx[x]> как так до их установки они были не нужны
<scratchx[x]> а сейчас нужны
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: да все это бред
<scratchx[x]> в дженте проще было разобраться
<scratchx[x]> такого небыло
<scratchx[x]> что подтянутые пакеты остались бы
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: СБЭ рулит )
<scratchx[x]> смысл их хранить в системе
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: система не обязана знать какие тебе пакеты нужны а какие нет
<Pr0f1t> кто нибудь мне расскажет про Longene? =)
<tagezi> может ты скрипт или прогу клепать начал после установки той проги которая подтянула пакеты, которые тебе нужны
<scratchx[x]> если нет пакета который их подтянул
<scratchx[x]> и возможно не когда не появится
<scratchx[x]> причем тут мне
<scratchx[x]> она же знает какие пакеты было нужно подтянуть для устанавливаемого пакета
<scratchx[x]> все пакета нет
<scratchx[x]> отсюда вывод
<scratchx[x]> каму нужны те зависимости?
<tagezi> Pr0f1t: http://goo.gl/lWUrT этого мало?
<tagezi> )
<scratchx[x]> причем тут мой скрипт?
<scratchx[x]> апт о нем не знает
<scratchx[x]> поэтому ему на него насрать
<Pr0f1t> tagezi, это я читал) но хотелось бы спросить у человека который это испробовал)
<scratchx[x]> отсюда вывод те пакеты ненужны не кому ни системе, ни пакету, темболее мне
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: http://goo.gl/6a8OZ
<scratchx[x]> 0
<scratchx[x]> )
<scratchx[x]> это к чему?
<scratchx[x]> причем тут программирование?
<tagezi> исходники есть, допили
<tagezi> лицензия ГПЛ позволяет тебе: свободное использование, распространение и !!внесение любых изменений в код!! програмного продукта
<scratchx[x]> ну т.е ты согласен с корявостью работы менеджера пакетов?
<tagezi> я нет, ты да, для меня всё логично и прозрачно
<ZDebugger> Привет канал
<scratchx[x]> ну какая тут логига?
<scratchx[x]> зачем тебе пакеты которые подтянулись по зависимости?
<scratchx[x]> если самого пакета нет
<scratchx[x]> возможно я чего то не понял
<scratchx[x]> но логики пока тут не вижу
<ZDebugger> ну а как же без зависимых пакетов?
<tagezi> ZDebugger: он про "после удаления"
<ZDebugger> А если так, это как с пиджинам. не посмотрел, подтвердил удаление зависимых пакетов и пол гнома нет. )
<scratchx[x]> причем тут гном?
<scratchx[x]> гном нужен ещедохера каму
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030647/
<scratchx[x]> вот конкретный пример
<scratchx[x]> ставил dh-make
<scratchx[x]> подтянулись пакетыэ
<scratchx[x]> они нужны в данный момент тока dh-make
<scratchx[x]> так?
<scratchx[x]> сносим dh-make и кому они нужны?
<scratchx[x]> гному? пиджину7
<scratchx[x]> ?
<scratchx[x]> никаму
<Scrimmer> ты с кем?
<Scrimmer> и не флуди
<scratchx[x]> Scrimmer: не с тобой
<Scrimmer> да ради бога, только флудить зачем
<artus> !enter | scratchx[x]
<ubuntuhelp> scratchx[x]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<scratchx[x]> ok
<artus> @voice scratchx[x]
<artus> scratchx[x], и не ругайся
<Scrimmer> artus, доров
<artus> а ладно, глупый бот тупит
<artus> Scrimmer, re
<scratchx[x]> не ну я че н еправ?
<Scrimmer> дело не в том, прав или не) просто не флуди)
<artus> и не ругайся) а так все гуд))
<Scrimmer> и будет процветать тогда любовь и гармония на канале
<artus> scratchx[x], я  как то нить разговора потерял, ты дебку чтоль собираеш?
<scratchx[x]> да уже не собираю
<tagezi> да, он сначало собирал криво дебку, потом что-то поставл, ему принесло кучу зависемостей, после чего он это всё удалил, и говорит что зависимости не удалились хотя удалял аптитуда ремове
<artus> ./configure && make && make checkinstall же , и никаких проблем )
<tagezi> ему это пол часа втирали, он какими-то своими левыми путями всё пытался
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: кстати aptitude purge: удаление пакетов и обособленных зависимостей, а также ненужных конфигурационных файлов.
<tagezi> если пакеты не удалились значит они для чегото нужны
<tagezi> aptitude remove: удаление пакетов, а также обособленных зависимостей.
<scratchx[x]> странно для чего же? есть возможность узнать?
<tagezi> ты вообще уверен что пакеты не удалились?
<artus> scratchx[x], апт-гет апдейт && апт-гет дист апгрейд и забуть о какий то завистмостях, все левое само потретцо
<ZDebugger> <scratchx[x]>, спутал эмпати с пиджинам
<baronos> нафига деб пакеты, надо пакеты пива и смотреть футбол :)
<ZDebugger> деб радной уст. пакет дебиана и убунту с них лучше уст. пакеты
<scratchx[x]> dist-upgrade 0 пакетиков хочет поставить
<scratchx[x]> или удалить
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: у тебя вообще эти пакеты сейчас установлены?
<baronos> госпадя, открой историю apt, посмотри пакеты которые потянулсь как зависимые, и удали их.
<tagezi> baronos: я думаю у него нет этих пакетов вообще )
<tagezi> он просто не увидил как они удалились )
<baronos> tagezi: не всегда такое бывает ;)
<baronos> tagezi: это заговор :)
<tagezi> угу, мирового правительства которое хочет всё глобализовать )))
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: снес руками
<scratchx[x]> baronos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030647/
<scratchx[x]> install -f не че не подтягивает
<scratchx[x]> значит не нужно
<baronos> scratchx[x]: так тоже можно смотреть http://hastebin.com/qesobomeqe
<scratchx[x]> как так?
<tagezi> а где можно взять драйвер для Большого адронного коллайдера? =))))))
<baronos> scratchx[x]: cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030790/
<scratchx[x]> да тока не особо читаемый формат
<scratchx[x]> у аптитуды круче)))
<markmx> приветствую, а кто нибудь баловался с редактированием медиаинформации через консоль для видео?
<markmx> просто думаю поюзать vlc а как не знаю
<rekcuFniarB> markmx: что ты подразумеваешь под редактированием медиаинформации?
<rekcuFniarB> Если редактировать видео (образать склеить и.т.д.), то я пользую avconv и mkvmerge.
<rekcuFniarB> Причём без транскода.
<markmx> не, медиаинфо... типа id3tag
<markmx> прописать тайтл, артистов, вся такая фигня
<markmx> счас на ффмпеге ответят думаю
<rekcuFniarB> Есть утилиты какие то.
<markmx> вдц это я так,
<markmx> влц
<markmx> ну вот мне и надо на серваке 100 файлов так пропесочить хитро
<Sergey_IT> markmx, сотри их - и нет проблемы )
<markmx> на канале там подсказали, но пробовать боюсь чота :)
<Sergey_IT> боишься? Так стирай )
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Sergey_IT> 1:0
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT, я так понимаю, что вид прописи твоего ника зависит от того, дома ты или на работе?)
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer: нет - сейчас нетбук
<Sergey_IT> на десктопах другой
<Scrimmer> о как
<Scrimmer> а смотришь что? футбол?)
<Sergey_IT> иногда, в полглаза
<Sergey_IT> 2:0
<Scrimmer> а с кем играет то ?
<Sergey_IT> с Чехией
<Kyshtynbai> 2:1
<Scrimmer> но но)
<Scrimmer> тут Sergey_IT объявляет счет)
<Sergey_IT> я не видел
<Kyshtynbai> 3:1
<Kyshtynbai> 4:1
<Sergey_IT> хорошо начинают - плохо кончат
<Scrimmer> как-то тихо :(
<Sergey_IT> празднуют
<doronskiy> правильнее будет сказать — «ПРАЗДНУЮТ»
<doronskiy> особенно у меня под окном ;-(
<Sergey_IT> у меня тишина
<Sergey_IT> только самолеты летают
<doronskiy> да пусть орут, лишь бы машина цела осталась
<Scrimmer> а у нас с этим как то спокойно все :)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-09
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<Vlad_> Всем доброе утро
<Lorgus> ну че за бЯда с ритмбоксом... радиостанция есть и работает, а ритмбокс пишет что `Поток не содержит данных`
<Lorgus> vlc пишет... смотрите лог файл  ... а где он у VLC
<chapt> таки подозреваю что в дериктории /var/logs
<Lorgus> chapt,  там нет лога vlc
<scogra> Lorgus<-:посмотри в "инструменты - сообщения"
<Lorgus> scogra,  у меня нет такого пути... есть Приложения- Системные утилиты - Программа просмотра лог файлов.... это я смотрел но от VLC там ничего нет
<scogra> не, не там. открываешь влц плеер, у него там есть инструмены-сообщения
<Lorgus> аааа
<Lorgus> пусто
<scogra> уровень - 2 выставь и соединяйся. я для теста при вот этих открытых сообщениях кинул первый попавшийся файлик на плеер
<scogra> вот тогда в сообщениях и ругалось
<scogra> ого. описание события длилось гораздо дольше, чем само событие
<Lorgus> scogra,  написало... пойду гуглить
<Lorgus> спс
<scogra> Расшифровывать пошел?)))
<Lorgus> угу
<Lorgus> scogra,  да радио не играет нигде.... через мазиллу играет а через проигрыватели нет
<Lorgus> вчера упорно тыкали носом в раутер... я уж было сомневаться начал... пробросил порты напрямую .. все равно не играет..
<scogra> Lorgus<-:у нас "Наше Радио" пашет. через плеер
<Lorgus> vlc не может открыть адрес
<Lorgus> странно.... ни один проигрыватель не открывает .... браузер играет
<scogra> Lorgus<-: в vlc медиа-открыть урл, туда: http://94.25.53.133/nashe-128.m3u и вуаля!
<Lorgus> вуаля : Этот источник не открывается: VLC не может открыть MRL 'http://94.25.53.133/nashe-128.m3u'. Ищите более подробную информацию в лог-файле.
<Lorgus> кстати эта проблема у оч многих
<chapt> только что открыл в vlc  данный урл, все замечательно проигрывается
<skai-falkorr> хехе
<skai-falkorr> вот и первые следы дискриминации
<SergeyIT> ку
<skai-falkorr> флешенька 11.3 вышла в хроме ток под венду
<yurau> Кто хочет со мной организовать хостинговую компанию? а то компьютер простаивает.
<SergeyIT> продай комп и проблема снимется
<yurau> :)
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT, день добрый ;)
<SergeyIT> здорово :)
<Scrimmer> домашних пельменей
<Scrimmer> а не етого уг)
<Scrimmer> не туда
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, как посмотреть чем имеено занято устройство когда unount ругается device is busy?
<Kyshtynbai> отмонтирую нфс каталог
<artus> Kyshtynbai, убунтой наверно :)
<Kyshtynbai> ну я ф том смысле, каким процессом
<Scrimmer> убунтовским :3
<Scrimmer> artus, привет
<artus> автозапоминалки зло , я пароль забыл ((
<artus> Scrimmer, дароф
<SergeyIT> artus, бывает...
<artus> хуже только заметить что подбираеш пас не в той раскладке :) но ластпас ня, там хоть подсмотреть можно
<Kyshtynbai> грепнул по пути, процесс нашелся. но чото мне всё-же подсказывает, что как-то средствами команды моунт можно это делать...
<Kyshtynbai> хотя фиг его знает
<Scrimmer> Дак что, в Unity никак нельзя отключить компиз и потом включить его обратно, не завершая сеанса ?
<artus> ну там реплейс есть какой то , тебе зачем собсно ?
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, не руби сук на котором сидишь
<Scrimmer> да мне для игры надо, он же кушает память видяшки?
<Scrimmer> в гноме без эффектов у меня игра летает, а в юнайти - тормозит безбожно :(
<artus> Scrimmer,  в вайне?
<Scrimmer> да
<artus> Scrimmer, в отдельные иксы игру загоняй
<Scrimmer> как?
<artus> Scrimmer, так как расписано в сотне мануалов что светятся в гугле ))
<Scrimmer> я даже не знаю как в гугл вбить запрос :)
<artus> wine в отдельном x-сервере
<Scrimmer> спасибо
<[koshka]> Ага
<SergeyIT> угу
<[koshka]> Как дела?))
<SergeyIT> как всегда )
<[koshka]> Ясно)))
<SergeyIT> как каникулы?
<yurau> Kyshtynbai: у меня тоже плохо отмонтируется nfs
<[koshka]> А где мой милый Скай? :(
<[koshka]> А ну вот скажите, сколько стоит ноут такой приоичный,  17" экран
<[koshka]> И такой что бы просто ок был
<SergeyIT> прилично и стоит )
<[Raiden]> приличный ноут это 12-13 и весл менее 1.5кг. Остальное таскалки с кухни в комнату или там, на машине до дачи
<[Raiden]> здоровые такие ящики наверное 25 стоят +- 5, если хорошие
<[Raiden]> и что бы не переплатить
<[koshka]> 12-13 грн? Или рубасиков?
<SergeyIT> дюймов
<[koshka]> А) не. Хочу 17"
<baronos>  Мне бы мои 17 :)
<[koshka]> :-D
<[koshka]> Где бы столько заработать то
<[Raiden]> посмотри тошибки и ленвоы, какие по цене подойдут. В том же маркете. Ну и ещё надо смотреть какая видеокарта, хотя сча с радеонами не так печально как раньше
<[Raiden]> леновы*
<[Raiden]> да в общем пофиг какие, всеравно в 1 стране делаются.
<baronos> [koshka]: убунту на него думаешь ставить? :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[koshka]> Ну и то и то
<[koshka]> Так его мама с бабулей юзать будут
<[koshka]> А на сессии я
<[koshka]> Думаю где то в районе 35-40тыс.рублей
<[Raiden]> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?CMD=-RR=9,0,0,0-PF=1801946~EQ~sel~1870931-PF=2142398356~EQ~sel~476757655-PF=1801946~EQ~sel~1870931-PF=2142398534~LT~sel~17-PF=2142398534~GT~sel~16-VIS=8070-CAT_ID=432460-EXC=1-PG=10&modelid=6526271&hid=91013
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<SergeyIT> и не жалко денег - можно 2 десктопа купить, или десктоп и нетбук
<[Raiden]> есть такой же с интел гма, У тошибы мног овсегда модификаций одной модели. Есть и другие.
<[Raiden]> два нет, один средний десктоп можно.
<[Raiden]> хотя смотяр как оценивать )
<[Raiden]> тря*
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], скромнее надо быть )
<[Raiden]> тогда за 7 т.р. офисный системник и монитор за столько же.
<[Raiden]> и клаву за 150 рублей
<[koshka]> Мне ноут надо же))
<[Raiden]> )
<[koshka]> Клаву я купила за 150 грн :-D
<[koshka]> Проблема че то у меня с разъемом для клавы
<[Raiden]> семнашек в яндекс маркете сча очень мало. Имхо их редко берут. + сама идея ноутбука вымирает. Планшеты, читалки, большие мобилки таскать удобней.
<[Raiden]> ультрабуки вот ещё , за счет веса и тонкоты имеют популярность, но размер экрана не такой
<[Raiden]> мкорее всего классиеский ноутбук вымрет быстрее десктопа
<[Raiden]> с*
<[koshka]> Позже буду
<[Raiden]> cherrytree обновилось до 0.26
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZjoepRkZu4
<NoOova> народ как восстановить ntfs раздел из под линукса
<SergeyIT> а что ты с ним сделал?
<NoOova> я ничего не делал
<NoOova> были 2 рабочих раздела ntfs на отдельном винте
<NoOova> винт был отключен
<NoOova> сейчас включаю - там 2 unknown раздела
<NoOova> щас пока дамплю их через dd. после буду эксперементировать
<Scrimmer> artus, спс тебе биг))
<Scrimmer> artus, всеравно подтормаживает похлеще гнома :(
<[Raiden]> юнити?
<[Raiden]> если да, т овините дрова видеокарты
<[Raiden]> у меня летало как на живом железе... Так и на виртуалке шевелится не медленней других композитов
<[Raiden]> в прочем использовать всеравно не появилось желания
<[Raiden]> Я тут форумы про андройдофоны решил почитать. Главная проблема звучит примерно так:
<[Raiden]> смартфон HTC никогда не украдут - он всегда дома, на зарядке
<umren> htc - меньше всего работает из андроидов
<umren> из-за ихней оболочки
<umren> как бы дополнительный слой для сжирания батарейки)
<[Raiden]> да, похоже на то. У сонек даже попроще
<[Raiden]> хоть и тоже забавная
<umren> поэтому лучше нексусы покупать, проблем таких нет
<[Raiden]> самсунги?
<umren> гугл
<[Raiden]> а..
<umren> ну там самсунги, но
<umren> там родная оболочка
<umren> а не самсунговская touchwiz
<umren> те софтварно там самсунг не поработал
<baronos> У меня нет проблем с lg :)
<andrex> я уже попробовал самсунг соньку и ща флай пробую)
<andrex> пока что сонька лучше, как мне показалось
<umren> [Raiden] если ща девайс задумал брать, то бери galaxy nexus
<umren> цена/качество
<[Raiden]> я пока в раздумьях. Интересуюсь как они вообще пашут и что есть.
<[Raiden]> почитаю, спс
<umren> в цене довольно сильно упал сейчас, из-за дэмпинга гугла
<umren> в нем все есть и экран шикарный
<baronos> Надо айфон и туда актив плазму, ну чтоб фанатичней было :D
<[Raiden]> экран 4.65" - чего-то много.
<umren> норм
<umren> и 720п
<Scrimmer> куда с такими экранами...
<Scrimmer> 4.65
<Scrimmer> такой даже в карман не залезет)))
<[Raiden]> акум правда неплохой 1750мач.
<umren> [Raiden] но по размеру такой же как 4.3
<umren> засчет того, что там софтварных кнопок и сенсорных нету )
<umren> вся панель - экран
<[Raiden]> я тут сайт нашел, там к некоторым моделям есть 3400мач +  и крышка что бы его прикрыть :)
<umren> нафиг не над
<umren> возьми норм девайс сразу и проблем не будет
<[Raiden]> ну , я учту.
<baronos> Нуда, чтоб не искать и не ждать пока какой нить программер сделает прошивку, оптимизиоует ядро, и с батареей сделает в прошивке всякие действия, лучше купить норм девайс))
<umren> Scrimmer в любой карман залезет куда лезет 4" :D
<Scrimmer> хожу с айфоном и я счастлив :)
<umren> ходи. следующий афон будет минимум 4"
<umren> и ты уже не будешь тут говорить что он тебе не лезет в карман :)
<Scrimmer> эм, я не осилю новый хД
<Scrimmer> так что не буду :))
<umren> http://www.content-review.com/articles/16797/iphone_comic.gif
<Scrimmer> а пробовал кто fruity loops запускать под вайном ?)
<umren> дураков нет)
<umren> вайн вобще надо удалить из репозиториев)
<umren> глядишь бы нормальный софт появился
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже есть мысль что он несколько влияет на развитие местных программ. Правда в основном тех котоыре для работы.
<[Raiden]> типа офиса
<TNH> для чего юзают убунту ?
<[Raiden]> модно \ в инете можно лазить без вирей. И всё
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> кушает мало)
<Scrimmer> и красивенькая)
<umren> ну в организациях еще удобно не покупать лицензии венды
<TNH> я статейку почитал там молодой человек так хаит убунту
<umren> я думаю таких статеек можно найди про венду и мак
<TNH> да канешно :)
<Scrimmer> мне винда не нравится тем
<Scrimmer> что она лагает)
<Scrimmer> и нужны антивирусы
<Scrimmer> и постоянно под свои обновления сьедает на диске С по 40-60 гб =\
<umren> THN http://robmanuel.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/fuck-you-windows-thats-step-too-far.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hackernewsyc+%28Hacker+News+YC%29
<[Raiden]> лечится выбором железа на котором не лагает.
<[Raiden]> вот антивирь , конечно может бесить, но если ихний эшентиалс поставить, то ег опочти и не видно
<[Raiden]> и не надой ключи искать
<Scrimmer> ну зачем мне покупать железо новое
<Scrimmer> если я могу сидеть на убунте
<Scrimmer> и не париться об етом?
<TNH> umren: там не по руски матерят  :)
<umren> мир не ограничивается русским языком
<TNH> а ну да
<TNH> учите дагестаниский чеченский и тд
<umren> вкраце: чувак заапгрейдил 13" макбук до 20" лаптопа с вендой, обплевался и поставил убунту
<umren> через неделю
<TNH> :)
<umren> ну и все это соправаждается ненавистью ярой к решениям от "мс"
<umren> нуу если английский для тебя это как чеченский, то да
<umren> проблема)
<TNH> хы
<umren> если тебе нечего делать и ты решил поставить убунту вместо венду - то не надо
<umren> нды
<TNH> да я когда нахожусь на канале постояно вижу что одни и теже люди постояно что то ломают в убунте и постояно задают вопросы
<umren> нужно четко понимать, зачем она тебе нужна, ато кто то ставит а потом сидит под вайном пытается свои "игрушки" запускать
<umren> убунту - это просто немного причесанный линукс, суть не изменилась, раньше гемороя побольше было, сейчас можно хотя бы поставить легко :D
<TNH> ну если бы игры ещё бы все запускались без вайна то убунте цены небыло
<andrex> как сломать убунту?
<andrex> xd
<umren> нуу если бы разработчики портировали игры, то они бы запускались
<umren> если стим выйдет, то будут портировать, будут запускаться
<umren> все игры с маковского стима перенести на лиуксовский стим - очень просто
<TNH> мне и сыну убунту нада для спокойнова время провождения в инете
<andrex> иксы бы для начала допилили, хотябы, а то на чесном слове работают
<TNH> для игр винда
<umren> andrex их выпиливать же собрались, забыл?
<andrex> хм
<umren> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html
<umren> иксы слишком допотопные и не отвечают веяниям времени, project wayland их пофиксит
<andrex> мда, точно забыл)
<brestows> всем хай!
<gim_> umren: Да какая разница, большинство игр в стиме портируют через CrossOver, в принципе тоже самое что в Wine запустить
<[Raiden]> да, печальненько )
<[Raiden]> сча все фирмы представляют топовые смарт 4.5+ дюймов. Видимо через 5 лет все будут с такими экранами, что придется покупать рюкзак для телефона.
<[Raiden]> *смарты
<Tmin10> просто через 5 лет уже будет интегрированная в голову гарнитура)
<Tmin10> к уху девайс рикладывать не надо будет
<Tmin10> и телефон умрёт, будет тока планшет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> может ты и прав.
<Tmin10> тока не 5, обольше всё-таки
<Tmin10> а, тут ещё и гугловские очки допилят
<baronos> Малдер нашел истину, так что 22 декабря 2012 будет ппц))
<baronos> Не доживем до интеграции нейрофона))
<TNH> доживём увидим :)
<Tmin10> как в libreoffice math написать => ?
<Tmin10> он пишет = и перевёрнутый знак вопроса
<Tmin10> да, и как пробел поставить, а то символы вмесе получились))
<Tmin10> потом тока, я а на экзамен на вопросы отвечаю
<Tmin10> ой, не туда, извините
<CheshaNeko> У всех все нормально с нвидиевскими картами после последнего обновления?
<andrex> хм надо посмотреть, что там ненормального после обновления
<CheshaNeko> У меня иксы убиваются после логина(
<andrex> умвр
<CheshaNeko> andrex: что?
<andrex> у меня всё работает
<CheshaNeko> отлично, дотыкался до того что теперь даже lightdm не пускается
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: смотрб вернул лося?
<CheshaNeko> skai-falkorr: что?
<andrex> непонятливый свсем)
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: лося, говорю, вернул?
<skai-falkorr> вернул лося?
 * baronos думает его кошмарят)
<CheshaNeko> skai-falkorr: нет
<andrex> baronos: ууууу
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: так на минутку забежал?а я думал вернулося на канал котейко чеширскай
<CheshaNeko> skai-falkorr: ^_^ думал еще у кого поломалось
<baronos> Какой версии драйвер?
<skai-falkorr> не вернул лося, но поломал лося:)
<CheshaNeko> baronos: из репов
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: он у нас демьяновец-гномощелист. он не шибко знает, какие в репах
<baronos> Гуд, я прям знаю какой там)))
<CheshaNeko> baronos:295.40
<baronos> 295.53 может немного неадекватно вести себя на некоторых картах.
<CheshaNeko> О_о, интересно зачем у меня при запускается опен арена сервер при каждой загрузке
<baronos> Этот тоже не лучше :D либо откати на те которые рабочие, либо бету ставь смотри
<CheshaNeko> А не подскажите как apt определенную версию пакета поставить?
<baronos> Я бы посоветовал sgfxi скрипт.
<CheshaNeko> baronos: это что такое?
<baronos> Но я сейчас с телефона и помочь с ним не смогу.)
<andrex> о блин на last.fm пароли потекли
<skai-falkorr> давно уже
<andrex> а ятока ща узнал) спам решил проверить
<baronos> CheshaNeko:  Скрипт для установки дров нвидиа/ати в нем можно указать любую версию дров для сборки и установки)
 * baronos чуть палец не отсох, пока печатал.
<[Raiden]> )
<CheshaNeko> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sgfxi'
<andrex> baronos: голосовой набор же есть
<baronos> andrex: ыы да я сейчас на работе, и народ думаю не поймет :D
<andrex> xd
<skai-falkorr> печатать одним пальцем... нет пути.
<CheshaNeko> так, как apt устанавливать я разобрался, кто-нить может сказать какая предыдущая версия драйвера в precise была?
<CheshaNeko> У меня сейчас (295.40-0ubuntu1)
<baronos>  -33 был, -07 и еще вроде какой то
<tagezi> привет всем
<andrex> ку
<CheshaNeko> самое интересное что гость грузится
<CheshaNeko> А мой пользователь нет
<SergeyIT> юнити?
<CheshaNeko> да
<CheshaNeko> но он даже в опенбокс не грузится
<baronos> xconfig-nvidia может сделать
<baronos> Хотя не
<SergeyIT> может unity --reset сделать?
<CheshaNeko> SergeyIT: сбрасывает настройки юнити?
<SergeyIT> наверно, не пробовал, проблем не было
<CheshaNeko> что за файл такой .Xauthority?
<baronos> Ааа, там надо права чоун сделать юзера вроде
<CheshaNeko> Я его удалил и все заработало
<CheshaNeko> ^_^
<andrex> бывало
<baronos> chown -hR user:user  Путь я так с gdm 3.4 воевал
<CheshaNeko> ппц, интересно почему права слетели
<baronos> Гыы это же убунут))
<baronos> Ту*
<andrex> да это файл такой вредный
<CheshaNeko> вот именно
<CheshaNeko> В убунту мне сам марк по ssh должен права правильные выставлять
<SergeyIT> он тебе поставит )
<CheshaNeko> :quit
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<andrex> кыщ
<andrex> ух ты, по моим соломеным 4 утра уже
<Scrimmer> andrex, shenmue, првиет ;(
<Scrimmer> привет ;)
<vamadir> всем привет
<vamadir> есть ли смысл покупать сервер в китае? да и вообще мне немного непонятен смысл покупки сервера за кардоном. Если да то лучше взять в аренду или самому купить железяки и  канал метров на 50? Какой софт поставить? мне привычно работать на убунте, хотя на мно
<vamadir> гих серваках стоит центос или 2003 сервак
<andrex> германия франция, китай фиг знает, у них народу много все сети перегружены)
<CheshaNeko> В китае еще и фаэрвол есть
<vamadir> <andrex> здесь интеренет лучше чем в рф 100% без сбоев и левых провайдеров. <CheshaNeko> есть то есть, но лочат они в основно адалт
<CheshaNeko> vamadir: говорят еще шифрование нельзя, что печалька
<vamadir> <CheshaNeko> не слышал, вроде у меня все пашет. И впны и тд
<CheshaNeko> vamadir: а ты в китае?
<vamadir> да
<SergeyIT> vamadir, а чего тогда спрашиваешь, если сам все знаешь?
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> просто мне инетересно есть ли смысл
<SergeyIT> нет
<CheshaNeko> vamadir: а с ценами у вас там как, мб европа дешевле?
<vamadir> хм..
<SergeyIT> "не гнался бы ты поп за дешевизной" (c) Пушкин
<vamadir> ну смотря что. Если виртуалка то она везде дешевле. Хотя не думаю что в китае сильно дешево
<vamadir> просто по качетсву думаю можно дома соорудить хороший сервак с хорошим каналом
<flintstone> как смотреть трансляцию футбола через vlc или тотем?
<|rapidsp|> flintstone: через sopcast
<flintstone> а есть для линукса?
<|rapidsp|> есть
<|rapidsp|> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167969.0
<|rapidsp|> ну или еще там поищи по "sopcast"
<CheshaNeko> flintstone: А почему не через браузер?
<vamadir> <flintstone> еще через smplayer можно
<vamadir> smplayer хорош, только вот картинка немного корявая. Видно на большом экране
<CheshaNeko> vamadir: как корявая? mplayer лучший плеер для linux
<vamadir> там кодеки встроенные
<CheshaNeko> vamadir: собери последнюю версию тогда сам
<CheshaNeko> и все ок будет
<vamadir> :)
<CheshaNeko> vamadir: ничего смешного, я только так поборал лаги на 10 bit видео
<baronos> В телевизоре все кодеки и картинка хд, че мучаться то с пк)
<CheshaNeko> baronos: кто в наше время телевизор смотрит?
<baronos> Я, а что?)
<CheshaNeko> baronos: что там смотреть то?
<artus> CheshaNeko, ну если задают вопросы как смотреть через влс iptv то таки может теливизор? ))
<|rapidsp|> baronos: ну если например по телеку жена сериал смотрит.... :)
<vamadir> я тв уже с 2002 не смотрю
<vamadir> :)
<SergeyIT> vamadir, так ты ж в китае )
<baronos> У меня телевизор большой, смотрю спутник. Тоже самое все что в инете что в тв.
<CheshaNeko> vamadir: у тебя телефон без телевизора?
<|rapidsp|> понты начались :)
<vamadir> <CheshaNeko> desire s+ ubuntu
<CheshaNeko> vamadir: не по китаиски
<[Raiden]> я смотрю только на кухне или просто играет как радио если не могу смотреть. Всё остальное время как-то смысла нет. Хотя может и смотрел бы. если поставить большой, к интету и компу подрубить и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Но в общем ленивенько
<baronos> Нешенл джеографикс нравится и нано тв
<vamadir> 2x2
<vamadir> ))
<[Raiden]> новости смотрел недавно. Сказали что 1 фанат футбола стал стрелять в своей квартире из пистолета макарова, когда наши выйграли
<baronos> Если получится инет побыстрей поставить то дройд девайс куплю к телевизору))
<SergeyIT> baronos, прикупи лучше свой ТВ канал )
<baronos> SergeyIT: да все ровно в конце года конец, зачем тв канал.)))
<SergeyIT> baronos, да календарь уже апгредили еще на 7000 лет )
<baronos> Ненене, в x-filex подтвердили что в декабре)))
<SergeyIT> скоро узнаем )))
<baronos> Я верю фоксу малдеру, я видел через что ему пришлось пройти)))
<shenmue> на полтос поспорьте
<[Raiden]> 50% модераторам
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> У меня с товарищем есть спор, что в течении 50лет построят телепорт, спор на ящик пива))
<shenmue> вылез
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> [Raiden] а ну поллезай обратно
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в 80-х идея телепортации была популярна в фантастике...
<shenmue> baronos эм... года два назад нашим учеными удалось телепортировать атом водорода
<baronos> Муха классный кин)
<[Raiden]> Помню фильм был, где мужик портанулся, но в аппарат ещё муха попала и его собрала с измененным днк
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> ))
<shenmue> так что телепорт уже есть
<SergeyIT> shenmue, и где этот атом?
<shenmue> и если тебе срочно нужен атом водорода то найди контору и закажи себе его
<baronos> Не, прям конкретный телепорт, как телефонная будка, хлоп и ты голландии)
<shenmue> ну это явно не табак нужен
<shenmue> SergeyIT эм.. не знаю.
<SergeyIT> shenmue, и никто не знает )
<shenmue> да но он есть!
<baronos> Хехе))
<SergeyIT> shenmue, их много есть, неотличимых )
<SergeyIT> shenmue, вот квантовые состояния телепортировали, а протон... это наверно журналисты так написали
<shenmue> baronos короче с тебя 50%  ящика пива
<shenmue> пока живой лучше отдай сразу
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> :D
<shenmue> модеры пусть не улыбаются. вы при исполнении
<shenmue> хм в 2100 году выйдет nanobioubuntu 100.04
<doronskiy> и 100.10
<vamadir> а мне кажется наступит апокалипсис
<vamadir> :)
<doronskiy> на кого наступит?
<vamadir> пипец всем
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> и всему
<doronskiy> блин, это потеря потерь
<shenmue> его отменили
<baronos> Он же в китае, он знант че там мутит золотой миллиард))
<shenmue> люди настолько наглые что даже конец света отменяют.
<vamadir> :)
<artus> чето я как то к апокалипсису и не подготовился еще
<shenmue> бэкапы сделал?
<artus> да бекапы я итак раз в 3 дня делаю
<shenmue> тогда не парся
<SergeyIT> не поможет
<baronos> Знакомый из новосиба, держит тетради со школы, мат-ка физика и так далее, сказал, что вслучаи ппца он потом будет учить новое постапокалиптическое поколение))
<artus> меняю бекапы на ружжо :D
<SergeyIT> не поможет
<doronskiy> baronos: если апокалипсис таки случится по предсказаниям, то вместо всех этих тетрадок лучше запастись Библией)
<artus> baronos, если таки случитцо то как раз библию то только в топку ...
<baronos> Книга илая не впечатлила меня)) лучше пусть конкретный fallout 2))
<doronskiy> о, бывают книги для совершенно разных возрастов и внутреннего состояния
<doronskiy> это я могу сказать совершенно точно
<SergeyIT> мурзилка, не?
<istorik> это а каком конце света сейчас?
<SergeyIT> об очередном
<artus> istorik, очередной по календарю
<istorik> его же вроде отменили =)
<baronos> А вообще все просто, берем полотенце т голосуем))
<SergeyIT> но он же будет когда-то
<doronskiy> не факт
<doronskiy> мб у нас еще солнце сменится после слияния андромеды с млечным путем)
<SergeyIT> и не станет истории, как науки, кончится... бедный историк (
<istorik> солнце в конце концов выработает свой ресурс, но это будет не скоро
<doronskiy> к тому времени оно еще не потухнет
<baronos> А вообще конец света не в том смысле будет, просто с 2013 вся эта религия уйдет, и чел-во придет к чему то другому. :)
<istorik> У нас и так нет истории как науки, только сказки детям на ночь
<doronskiy> религия будет всегда
<istorik> религия от слова рел повтор, она будет всегда =)
<doronskiy> это чисто человеческая черта характера
<SergeyIT> значит буде религия++
<artus> doronskiy, пока будет стадо которому она нужна )
<artus> SergeyIT, iРелигия 2.0
<istorik> другое дело ВЕРА а вот она придет по календарю 21 сентября 2012 от р.х
<doronskiy> artus: есть куча людей, приходящей к ней одиночно и осознанно, так что это не так
<SergeyIT> а потом придем к р#
<artus> doronskiy, к чему ? к религии? ты там теплое с мягким не путаеш?
<doronskiy> нет, не путаю. а ты?
<istorik> по идее дележ win или lin то же религия
<artus> ясно, еще один сектант
<SergeyIT> artus, не спорь - это факт
<doronskiy> ох, психотерапевт
#ubuntu-ru 2012-06-10
<Pr0f1t> кто знает, longene для ubuntu 10.10 пойдет на ubuntu 12.04?
<baronos> поставь винду и не насилуй ежика
<sharikoff> текс
<Pr0f1t> да ну эту винду
<Pr0f1t> =)
<baronos> нуну, а мозг травить тем чтоне допленно толком не работает. дуалбут и нет проблем
<baronos> и*
<Pr0f1t> что совсем не работает?
<baronos> на сайте же написанно, что есть некоторые проблемы. читать читать и еще раз читать вики маны и отзывы
<Pr0f1t> baronos, пацан рекомендует http://myrossosh.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=3307
<baronos> акцентировать внимание на одном человеке не стоит, можен он и юзает один фотошоп, смотри разные источники и забугорные тоже. список 100% рабочих приложений, ну а если не терпится ставь, потом расскажешь. а вообще либо реактос или виндв дуалбут. имхо Ñ
<sharikoff> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<sharikoff> baronos: ^^
<baronos> оппа, эндчат гад
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> эксперименты?
<baronos> да не, с телефона. думал он нормуль с 255)))
<sharikoff> у меня на компе и на теле одно и то же
<baronos> макось?))
<toxa> всем привет, что делать если mysql не перезагружается по скрипту, а делать kill -9 не хочется, так как работа на нём кипит... :)
<openvoid> снять работу, и кильнуть
<openvoid> а если кипит правильно то зачем перезагружать
<toxa> не перезапустился после обновления
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Providence256> Всем привет!
<Providence256> Всем привет! Ubuntu рулит=)
<pr0mode> привет
<baronos> я понимаю если бы тактические ракеты убунту рулила :)
<baronos> и на пол пути приходит обнова дров нвидиа, и иксы падают, ксорг самоуничтожился))
<Providence256> Сейчас буду пробовать gnome shell. Есть такие кому нравится Unity?
<baronos> скажем так, я один кому по душе гном )
<Providence256> Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix предназначена для тех, кому не нравится или не нужна Unity, и для тех, кто хочет изначально «чистую» Gnome Shell, без необходимости удалять Unity и все пакеты, связанные с ней.
<Providence256> Появилась в сети.
<yurau> гном 2 навсегда
<Providence256> Гном 2 уже история.
<Providence256> Мне вот gnome-shell понравился. На нем сижу.
<Providence256> Мучает только вопрос, как удалить unity.
<yurau> неправда, обновления к 11.04 приходят
<Providence256> а ты пробовал gnome shell?
<yurau> нет, читал отзывы :)
<baronos> в чем смысл удаления юнити, он что, меняет сознание?
<Providence256> терзает мысль что он не нужен и занимает место на диске.
<Providence256> yurau: ну и что думаешь о гном шел?
<Providence256> baronos: ты сам какую оболочку юзаешь?
<yurau> Providence256: думаю что отстой
<baronos> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<Providence256> baronos: молоток!) подскажи сайты по настройке gnome shell (темы, плагины). А то одно палево везде.
<Tmin10> как в юнити отключить ту штуку по кнопке альт?
<Tmin10> постоянно вылазит при вводе(
<Providence256> yurau: а ты в своем 2-м гноме юзашеь gnome-do?
<baronos> Providence256: gnome-look.org темы, extensions.gnome.org расширения
<yurau> нет а что ето такое?
<Providence256> yurau: ооо, самой офигенной штуки под 2-й гном и даж не слышал?) мега удобная штука
<Tmin10> а, всё нашёл
<Providence256> baronos: спасиб, то что надо. А у тебя установлена и gnome shell и unity, а ты используешь только gnome shell. Или ты смог аккуратно удалить unity?
<baronos> Providence256: у меня дебиан виззи с гном3.4
<Providence256> baronos: ммм.. ща загуглю.
<baronos> только с вопросами по дебиан, иди на канал дебиан.
<Providence256> baronos: это понятно.
<Providence256> baronos: в unity больше всего бесит глобальное меню. Зачем его придумали интересно. В каких случаех глобальное меню прям маст хев по сравнению с обычным меню.
<baronos> Providence256: гтк софт тоже постепенно переходит на глобал аппс меню
<yurau> baronos:  кокой канал на дебиан?
<baronos> ну и в юнити удалить глобал меню и будет как раньше в окнах меню
<baronos> yurau: я его в джаббере смотрю, в ирк у них канал с дибильной кодировкой
<yurau> baronos: я был там, там 2 канала. все сидят на кои8
<thefalkorr> Знаете, что интересно?
<baronos> книги?
<thefalkorr> посидишь вот так в венде, поверстаешь дипломчик.и через часа так три-четыре шрифты уже не кажутся такими ШГ
<thefalkorr> но я вот точно знаю, что как ток загружусь в убунту - тут же почувствую, как должны выглядеть нормальные шрифты
<thefalkorr> и вот как не крути настройки - от радуги не избавиться
<baronos> опенофис не пригоден для верстки дипломов?
<thefalkorr> мне гео печатать и сдавать в вузе.мне надо, чтобы оформление было по канонам.
<baronos> понятно
<thefalkorr> надеятся, что не разбежится опеноффисовская верстка в вузовских мелкософтах...я не так глуп
<thefalkorr> делал в опене (там удобней), но верстать в мелкомягком
<thefalkorr> благо они на 60 дней дают халявный хом и стади версию.
<thefalkorr> знаешь, что самое неудобное в винде?
<thefalkorr> 4 самые основные вещи
<baronos> у всех по разному наверно)
<thefalkorr> это основные
<thefalkorr> они у всех
<baronos> я вот да сходу не назову, давно там не был
<thefalkorr> первое - это невозможность копировать и вставить текст колесом мыши
<thefalkorr> второе - прокрутка только активного окна.а не области под курсором
<thefalkorr> третье - невозможность настроить удобные хоткеи
<thefalkorr> и четвертое - нельзя нажать ф3 и получить двухпанельный наутилус.тут нет возможности раздвупонелить проводник
<umren> все это смахивает на минорщину)
<thefalkorr> хочешь покидать файлы, открывай два окна, раскидывай их по сторонам и кидай
<baronos> все верно))
<thefalkorr> первые три составляют 90 процентов воркфлоу
<umren> которая проявляется только из-за того, что ты сидел в убунту 5 лет и сидишь 3 часа в винде
<thefalkorr> это мажорные недостатки
<thefalkorr> ибо хоткеи - они всегда и везде.колесо мыши - это иксы
<umren> так же сидят ноют виндоводы когда час в убунте сидят
<thefalkorr> ты привыкаешь к хоткеям.ты привыкаешь к прокрутке или вставке
<thefalkorr> а тут низя
<thefalkorr> надо тянуться и жать контрол ц контрол в
<thefalkorr> ужас
<thefalkorr> единственное, что тут хорошего - это айтюнс
<thefalkorr> хотеть айтюнс под убунту!
<umren> ага, мечтай
<umren> его никогда под убунту не будет)
<umren> хотяя
<umren> если 10% маркет шары пробьем, то мож выпустят)
<baronos> кто там говорил  про порт из мака ы линь легок, че тогда не сделают, л цензия?
<umren> baronos зачем?
<umren> это первый вопрос и самый главный
<thefalkorr> яббл сильно протестует против тунцопортов
<thefalkorr> вплоть до суда
<umren> там нет потенциальных пользователей
<thefalkorr> а сами делать не станут, пока маркетшары не будет
<thefalkorr> им хотяб 5% и уже сделать захотят
<thefalkorr> но даже если сейчас есть 5%, подсчитать не представляется возможным
<thefalkorr> плюс зоопарк дистрибутивов. это благо убунта вышла в свет
<baronos> хмм, прошей плеер дройдом каким нить)))
<thefalkorr> нафик
<thefalkorr> прошивка яподика итак отличная
<baronos> я к тому чтоб не зависить от айтюнс
<thefalkorr> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=186845.msg1458174;topicseen#new
<thefalkorr> а я итак не завишу от него.ритм и клементин умеют работать
<thefalkorr> но это не отменяет его крутости
<baronos> кстати в нем же вайфай есть вроде?
<thefalkorr> в нано 4 поколения?
<thefalkorr> вай вай ток в тачах
<baronos> я не знаю какой у тебя, просто у знакомого видел айпод как айфон, вот и подумал.
<thefalkorr> ну это тачевые
<baronos> ясно все)
<umren> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> я тут оказываеться 5 троянов и 3 червя свхатил
<andrex> гг, это как так умудрился)
<shenmue>  http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0610/h_1339329980_6129064_2c97fbabe2.png  эх
<andrex> аа ну это то уже всем ихвестно, у меня тоже оказывается винда стоит и вирей куча
<shenmue> да нажал сканировать и дальше стало интересней =)
<umren> shenmue нефиг по сайтам помойкам лазить =) да и адблок пора бы поставить уже, да
<umren> а.. опера
<umren> все ясно
<Scrimmer> в опере тоже есть
<Scrimmer> там же добавили расширения
<umren> да, все 30 штук)
<Scrimmer> что прости о_0
<Kyshtynbai> Почём щас неттоп простой стоит? Под нфс-сервер. Тыщ за 6 можно взять?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а взять сразу нас не ?
<Kyshtynbai> тоже идея
<umren> лучше нас.. неттоп твой сгорит нафиг
<umren> через полгода
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://www.ok-land.ru/shop/setevoe-oborudovanie/setevye-khranilishha/setevoe-khranilishhe-netgear-stora-ms2000-100rus/
<umren> хром не поддерживается?)
<artus> ))
<artus> а судя по мподдержке браузера тогда хрома и в планах небыло )
<Kyshtynbai> artus: мерси
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://www.ok-land.ru/shop/setevoe-oborudovanie/setevye-khranilishha/setevoe-khranilishhe-netgear-readynas-duo-rnd2000-100rus/ или такое
<artus> вобщем смотря сколько ты винтов хочеш совать
<Scrimmer> а для чего это ?
<Kyshtynbai> artus: совать дело хорошее, а вот я смотрю у них у некоторых есть усб порты. они внешние харды понимают, получается?
<Kyshtynbai> Scrimmer: сетевое хранилище данных как бэ
<artus> Kyshtynbai, канешн
<Kyshtynbai> круть.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, вобщем или нас, или внешний карман с сетью, умеющий нфс самим карманом, а городить сервера дома - нафиг ненужно )
<artus> ну окромя как мегаигровую станцию поднимающую игровые виртуалки ))
<CheshaNeko> :quit
<vamadir> народ ктонить пользовался технологией сеть через розетку?
<artus> vamadir, бессмысленно и беспощадно
<vamadir> artus, в смысле?
<artus> до ближайшего сетевого фильтра или дифавтомата )
<vamadir> вообщето через сетевой фильтр тоже канает.
<artus> vamadir, в прямом , выигрыша перед тем же вайвай никакого
<vamadir> как написано
<artus> vamadir, угу, там много чего написано)))
<vamadir> хм...
<vamadir> а технология интеренсная
<artus> vamadir, чето эта интересная технология уже лет 11 как остается в разряде интересной технологии, это только то что я помню
<artus> и дальнейших подвижек у нее никаких за это время
<vamadir> т.е. никто не юзал. А если и есть подвижки то никто не знает. Я правильно понимаю?
<Kyshtynbai> А вот что у нас по планшетам на андройдее? дюймов пять, какие есть фирмы кроме сам-суна хорошие? Никто не юзает?
<Kyshtynbai> vamadir: какой в этом смысл?
<vamadir> Kyshtynbai, на андроиде как грязи.
<artus> vamadir, тоесть оно глючное и нафиг ненужное , ибо по факту качество сей сети получается ниже плинтуса, и даже вайвай кажется верхом адекватности
<artus> vamadir, + учитывая чтоимость всего обвеса, проще шнурком кинуть
<[Raiden]> я не пользовался, но технология не просто интересная, а вполне живая и девайсы для предачи продаются.
<vamadir> Kyshtynbai, есть хорошие киты на 5
<Kyshtynbai> vamadir: линк не кинешь для примера?
<vamadir> artus, ясно
<vamadir> http://detail.zol.com.cn/tablepc_index/subcate702_0_list_1_s2328-s1978_9_1_1_1.html
<vamadir> только там на китайском все
<vamadir> :)
<Scrimmer> artus, не подскажешь? помнишь, ты мне вчера говорил про wine в отдельном х-сервере ?
<artus> Scrimmer, угу
<Kyshtynbai> ух йо) не, по кетайски нишпрехаю
<umren> Kyshtynbai яндекс маркет открой, отфильтруй айпады - получите список :D
<Scrimmer> artus, взял это: http://goo.gl/1hqFB
<Scrimmer> sudo bash -c "md5sum /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config > /var/lib/x11/Xwrapper.config.md5sum"
<umren> смори чтоб сразу с 4м андроидов на борту было
<Scrimmer> /var/lib/x11/Xwrapper.config.md5sum не находит
<artus> Scrimmer, выбрось эту каку
<artus> Scrimmer, ты попроще чтоль ниче найти не мог?
<vamadir> Kyshtynbai, на китайских сайтах есть все. А на наших нифига, только про мировые бренды. А то что по китайски не беда. Там в принципе понятно все
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/DisIG
<Scrimmer> ?
 * Kyshtynbai ушел за пивом
<artus> Scrimmer, мм, а нафига ты лезеш в Xwrapper.config ?
<Scrimmer> так сказано в гайде о_0
<artus> Scrimmer, тебя не смущает что это ман был написан когда деревья еще были маленькие и вокруг царило счастье и благодать?
<Scrimmer> а мне откуда знать, когда он был написан? :3
<artus> Scrimmer, того, в гугле когда задаеш вопрос, есть возможноть отсортировать по времени , так вот выбери чен ить в пределах года , полугода, и пролистай
<umren> Scrimmer тебе заняться нечем? ускорять иксы?
<Scrimmer> игра лагает
<umren> а) поставь венду и удали убунту б) забей на игру
<Scrimmer> в gnome classic no effects она летает, а в юнити бяка, тормозит
<artus> Scrimmer, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=193636.0
<Scrimmer> umren, ну что ж ты пристал?:)
<umren> правда жизни
<vamadir> Scrimmer, а ты не думал что железо не тянет?
<Scrimmer> в винде ок, в гном классике без эффектов норм
<umren> выруби компиз
<Scrimmer> а в юнити лагает
<Scrimmer> как?
<umren> и не парь мозги
<umren> из-за него лагает значит
<Scrimmer> я и спрашивал как вырубить, мне artus посоветовал запускать в отдельном х-сервере
<thefalkorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/987304
<thefalkorr> вот почему лагает
<umren> включи юнити 2д
<umren> ?
<umren> или там тоже лагает?
<Scrimmer> но блин, всеравно ж приходится завершать сеанс для захода в игру
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install openbox ,  openbox --replace
<umren> зачем, сиди в юнити2д
<Scrimmer> мне там не нравится
<vamadir> Scrimmer, купи новый ПК
<umren> с вендой
<Scrimmer> хех, советчики, что б я без вас делал то? :)
<vamadir> Scrimmer, какая игра и какое железо?
<shenmue>  umren в опере такое уг как эдблок никто не юзает
<umren> потому что оно там не работает?
<umren> я этих окон годами не видел
<[Raiden]> то что я написал можно делать в скрипте запуска игры, а потом возвращать юнити. Любо юзайте кде, там композит хоткеем отключается и автоматом для фуллскрин окон
<Scrimmer> работает
<umren> все адблок убивает
<shenmue> потому оно нигде не работает
<umren> в хроме работает
<umren> в опере нет
<Scrimmer> в хроме адблок работает на ура
<Scrimmer> а в опере noads называется
<shenmue> мда? проверим?
<Scrimmer> ща проверю даже
<umren> в опере адблок ацтойный
<shenmue> как и везде
<umren> это тебе в этом хочется верить :)
<shenmue> поэтому его юзают сслоупоки ибо он написан слоупоками для слоупоков
<umren> "везде" он на порядок лучше
<umren> посиди в человеческих браузерах)
<artus> shenmue, эта такая мантра слоупоков на опере? )))
<shenmue> да мне всё равно. эдблок шняга . вот собстна и вся правда
<umren> ок, смотри рекламку и миллион попапов
<artus> ну да, в опере же не работает ))
<umren> я их не вижу
<Scrimmer> да, в опере фигня адблок)
<Scrimmer> но месяца 2-3 назад еще норм было)
<baronos> не гоните на оперу, не будите фанатизм)))
<umren> а че на нее гнать
<umren> их скоро и так фейсбук потопит )
<Scrimmer> всмысле?
<umren> ну дык слухи идут что их купит фейсбук)
<umren> будет там 1 страничка
<umren> "друзьяшки"
<baronos> ыы
<Scrimmer> имхо в опере очень много чего бесполезного
<Scrimmer> irc чат, клиент почты..
<umren> да, еще юнити
<Scrimmer> виджеты, хотя их в новой ветке уберут
<umren> и всякий бред
<Scrimmer> umren, шутник, 5+
<vamadir> народ а как запустить wine ie 8 в окне firefox??
<umren> никак
<baronos> о_О
<Scrimmer> О_о
<vamadir> ну мне просто для некоторых сайтов нужен ие
<vamadir> без него никак
<baronos> вибокс лучший вариант
<vamadir> ради одного браузера :(
<vamadir> не айс
<shenmue> попроси исходники и перепиши на линь
<Scrimmer> как все просто
<umren> да вроде ие как то под вайном даже работает
<umren> vamadir а что за сайт?
<vamadir> umren, банк
<vamadir> umren, там сертификат только для ие
<baronos> а что виртуалка такая проблема? грузится секунды, ну и работает нормально
<umren> vamadir это на работе?
<umren> или дома, твой банк
<vamadir> umren, нет.  Домашний клиент
<umren> а, позвони им тогда
<umren> скажи что у тя мак и нету ие
<umren> как тебе зайти
<vamadir> umren, :) сказали извините ваши проблемы
<umren> пожалуйся
<umren> скажи "позовите самого главного"
<umren> "у меня друзья в администрации президента"
<vamadir> :)
<umren> на самом деле.. все норм банки с ява аплетами работают
<umren> а оно слава богу работает везде
<umren> а клоуны - с ие так и не слезли
<umren> поэтому пока ты не пожалуешься, они не сделают)
<vamadir> umren, ну есть такая весчь как крипто защита. usb key+ie+сертификат
<umren> угу, у мя так же
<umren> электронная подпись
<umren> и ниче, работает на линуксе
<umren> без ие
<vamadir> у меня не работает. Сам сайт говорит только ИЕ. и причем 6й уже не канает
<umren> в моем банке он яву вызывает просто
<umren> так что, жалуйся либо меняй банк, либо грузи вбокс
<artus> vamadir, https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/ie-tab/ ))
<umren> не будет работать
<umren> виндовц онли)
<vamadir> :(
<umren> вбокс самое норм решение
<umren> тк я не думаю что ты в банке каждый час шаришься
<vamadir> ладно, короче как нашарю решение накалякаю ман ^_^
<baronos> хеех качай вбокс быстрей решишь ))
<vamadir> baronos, vbox не интресно :)
<baronos> ну если терпения вагон и мозг в сторону костылей заточен)))
<vamadir> шас, шрифты китайские обновятся и полезу на сайты китов :) искать решение
<vamadir> о... пивка надо сходить купить
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> +5 к ауре поиска
<[Raiden]> можно поставить оперу, либо расширение к фф, что бы браузер представлялся как ие
<[Raiden]> и всё
<vamadir> [Raiden], пробывал не канает
<vamadir> :(
<shenmue> чот мне кажеться вряд ли смена юзер агента поможет с сертификатом
<umren> [Raiden] это так не работает
<vamadir> черт, как ибусь рестартнуть?
<umren> [Raiden] там нужен специфический код и activex
<vamadir> о все
<vamadir> нашел
<vamadir> теперь на поиски решения
<vamadir> черт киты говорят тоже виртультую машину юзать ：（
<[Raiden]> тогда рекомендую забить на эту страницу и где-нить громко отписать , что бы никото туда не ходил )
<baronos> ну жалобу оформи на сайт, найди подписчиков, чтоб отписались тоже
<umren> у кремля с транспарантами соберитесь)
<vamadir> народ а для записи видео с экрана  что есть？
<umren> чото есть)
<baronos> есть гш))
<umren> скринкасты народ как то делает
<umren> вроде в консольной ффмпег (или еще чето) можно напрямую писать
<baronos> vlc может писать
<vamadir> baronos, ок
<gim_> baronos: Где такая функция у VLC?
<baronos> погугли, я сейчас с телефона и не помню точно
<umren> :D
<umren> "я на уроке сейчас, говорить не могу"
<[Raiden]> играйте пореже http://top.rbc.ru/incidents/10/06/2012/654599.shtml
<andrex> всё идём райдена кромсать
<baronos> у меня ни разу агрессии не было после каких то игр с насилием. а наблюдал, что агрессия ростет в инете от безнаказвнности
<baronos> в онлайне имею ввиду у нынешнего поколения
<andrex> ща не только из за компов у детей огрессия растёт
<andrex> не купеш машинку вырастит и покарает
<gim_> СМИ преувеличивают всё в этой теме, психи всегда были, есть и будут, и сваливать всё на игры тупизм))
<gim_> Особенно забавляет когда пишут с уклоном на то, что игры и интернет величайшее зло, из-за которого происходят такие происшествия. И видимо плевать что такие случаи бывают 1 на миллион, в то время как драки/убийства/смерти/пр.происшествия из-за, например, ал
<[Raiden]> игры повышают агрессию, раздражаемость и т.д. Просто у всех по разному и  в зависимости от дозы.
<[Raiden]> Я вот помню тоже был раздражительным , пока не вылез из капкана под названием мморпг
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> я там играл без агрессии, но сталкивался с ней очень часто, и просто забил на игры, не интересно и однообразно. линукс забавней, тут квесты некоторые заставляют начинать с новой установки ос)
<andrex> у меня единственное кто вызывает агрессию, это бухи, которые кречат, брызжют слюной, топают ногами, а денег недают
<baronos> у нас сегодня открытие сезона, салют и газманов)))
<vamadir> народ где посмотреть весь список оборудования на ядро 3.5?
<baronos> ну точно знаю с ати говорят лучше будет работать))
<vamadir> baronos, да мне просто нужно чтоб аудио нормально работало. А то у меня комбо мик/наушники. Наушники работают мик, нет
<baronos> попробуй поставь 3,5
<vamadir> хм...
<baronos> если нет дак удалишь
<vamadir> ладно. Думаю не сгорит ноут
<vamadir> :)
<baronos> где то прошла инфо о восгорании буков с линукс ядром 3,5?)))
<vamadir> ну я как то сжег видяху при эксперементах с ядром
<vamadir> :) правда я ядро сам собирал
<vamadir> кстати linux-image-extra что за фишка?
<vamadir> вроде как 3 файла только
<vamadir> linux-headers, linux-headers-all, linux-image
<baronos> угу
<umren> как можно сжечь видяху при эксперементах с ядром?
<vamadir> просто в http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2012-06-09-quantal/ еще linux-image-extra появилось
<[Raiden]> никак
<vamadir> umren, твики для разгона.
<umren> а причем тут ядро?
<vamadir> патч на ядро, который давал напрягу на видяху
<[Raiden]> но как бы ядро тут непричем. дело в патче и в понимании как и что делаешь
<[Raiden]> гнать можно,овервольтаж тоже можно.
<[Raiden]> но в каких-то пределах
<[Raiden]> это вообще оффтопик )
<baronos> ладно раньше на матери джампер переставил и у тебя не 766 селерон а 900с чем то))
<[Raiden]> ноуты кстати могут и сами по себе. Если погуглить, то можно раскопать историю о взрывающихся акумах от сони.
<vamadir> ыы... шас качаю ядрышко 3.5.099 посмотримс
<vamadir> черт за окном 23.53 и дождь. за пивом и за хавкой лень идти :(
<umren> [Raiden] ага, и взрывающихся айфонах
<umren> это проблема в самом аккуме)
<vamadir> umren, кстати впрошлом году в китае стул взорвался девченку убило. В жопу механизм попал :(
<vamadir> стул обычный с гидравликой
 * baronos всегда знал, что китайцы странные
<umren> made in china
<umren> :D
<vamadir> да дело не в китайцах. А в том что стул бракованный был. Механизм ё** короче
<vamadir> как то палево теперь на подьемные стулчики садиться :)
<vamadir> и кресла
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> в андройдофонах свои уи, тачвиз у самсунга, сенс у ХТЦ и т.д. А можно ли их переставить? допустим УИ о тсони поставить на самсунг?
<vamadir> [Raiden] да
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок )
<vamadir> 5 сек ссылку дам
<vamadir> http://www.xda-developers.com/
<vamadir> там помойка инфы
<baronos> тут можно все))
<[Raiden]> потом полистаю ,спс
<vamadir> :) я вот со своим хтс эксперементировал благодаря этому сайту. Сначала разлочил, потом понизил бут, потом перепробывал все прошивки, потом установил убунту. После востановил и пользуюсь стандартной прошивкой
<shenmue> хм хром раньше быстрее работал
<shenmue> правда юзал его когда первая бета вышла. видать потолстел, оброс функциями и стал тупит
<shenmue> baronos !!!
<baronos> у меня шустрый как пуля хромиум)
<shenmue> без разницы наверное. но хромиум прорисовывает страницу по мере загрузки или пока всё не загрузит?
<baronos> эммм, как то не замечал сторонние сайты, у меня то что смотрю все в кеше, так что грузит бвстро
<shenmue> хром видать ждет пока страницу полностью загрузит. опера по умолчанию через секунду уже отображает то что есть
<Onkeltem> shenmue: не корректный вопрос ;)
<shenmue> енто почему?
<Onkeltem> shenmue: конечно он начинается сразу рендерить, иначе откуда ему знать, когда документ закончится?
<[Raiden]> это ещё не значит что сразу покажет
<[Raiden]> в процессе рендера
<[Raiden]> фф на корке достаточно быстр и явно удобней (дял меня).
<Onkeltem> да, скорее всего. Там же куча всего, помимо HTML, так?
<[Raiden]> ля*
<Onkeltem> Вот он и начинает скачивать все что находит: читает заголовок html, видит там ссылку на CSS, в параллеле начинает его закачивать, и по хорошему, ему этого уже достаточно, чтобы применять стили к загруженному куску html
<Onkeltem> полагаю, CSS грузятся полностью: пока весь не загрузится, не думаю, что хром будет применять стили
<Onkeltem> но всё можно проверить :)
<baronos> через два дня на своем медленном инете скажу как )))
<Scrimmer> а в чем разница между google chrome и chromium?
<shenmue> секунду тупит хром а потом отображает сразу всю страницу. раньше он шустрее был
<Onkeltem> Scrimmer: думаю пара-тройка проприетарных штук в Хроме есть, которых нет в Хромиуме
<baronos> в хроме флеш,  пдф ридер и отчет о крушении
<[Raiden]> и отчет о посещении сайтов
<Onkeltem> shenmue: было бы хорошо, если бы была возможность проверить. А так - слишком субъективно
<[Raiden]> для антифишинга как бы
<[Raiden]> ака кследилка от гугла
<Scrimmer> а работают по прожорливости памяти и скорости открытия сайта одинаково или как?
<[Raiden]> без к
<shenmue> ну тот же убунту ру. сайт на хорошом хостинге и открываеться мгновенно в опере. в хроме секунду - две
<baronos> одинакого
<shenmue> ya.ru то же самое
<Onkeltem> Scrimmer: скорость работы == скорости webkit + v8 - двигла в общем. Оно у них общее.
<Scrimmer> ясн
<shenmue> эм... хотя ясно.
<shenmue> у меня кэш оперы в оперативке
<[Raiden]> флагманы конца 2012-2013 будут 5-дюймовыми http://www.theandroidsoul.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/lg-hd-5inch-displayimg2585.jpg?9d7bd4
<[Raiden]> фотка нового дисплея от ЛЖ
<baronos> у хрома в папке, куда ему еще то в оперативо лезть, ппц будет)
<Onkeltem> shenmue: ну, ubuntu.ru долго грузится, да. 6 секунд.
<shenmue> у меня мгновенно
<shenmue> baronos что там тыкать что бы запись была?
<baronos> ctrl+shift+alt+r
<Onkeltem> shenmue: вруби DevTools, нажми шестеренку внизу справа, и поставь там Disable Cache. Дальше перейди во вкладку Network, и перегрузи страницу.
<Onkeltem> shenmue: проблема сайта в том, что стили приезжают долго: последний - аж на 5-ой секунде.
<shenmue> baronos ты видео конвертишь?
<baronos> shenmue: неа, заливаю сразу
<baronos> качество 720
<shenmue> baronos а как там сделать такую заливку?
<baronos> жаль лимит на сегодня кончился, так что смотреть видео не смогу))
<shenmue> baronos видео 3мб весит. скачать сможешь?
<baronos> shenmue: всмысле заливаю без перекодирования черещ браузер, в 3,6 возможно будет такая штука
<baronos> shenmue: да смогу столько слить))
<Onkeltem> shenmue: еще если включить Timeline, то можно разобраться как чего. На нем показано сточностью до миллисекунд, когда что грузится, исполняется и рендерится
<shenmue> http://upwap.ru/2532731 зип с точкой убери. а то заливать не дает
<shenmue> увидишь как хром тупит причем очень прям стараеться это сделать
<baronos> это что за сайт такой, ни один браузер на скачивание не переходит))
<shenmue> это вап сайт. вообще он как бы обменник для мобильников
<shenmue> в хроме вап точно не пашет
<baronos> да мне бы дроп проще был, ну или гдрайв)) а этот на нокиа с оперой работал помню)
<baronos> сайт*
<shenmue>  baronos это уже которой раз у тебя такое? всё время что то не работает (=
<baronos> у меня же все от гугла, и дройд тоже:D
<baronos> shenmue:  ну или на тьюб залил бы, я бы подгрузил да поглядел, в браузере флеш работает))
<shenmue> baronos не знаю куда там заливать что бы видели только те кто прошел по ссылке
<baronos> там менюшка выпадающая справа
<shenmue> ок
<shenmue> http://youtu.be/JS_ioO0QNqE видать оно
<baronos> shenmue: угу, понятно, дома буду погляжу как у меня)
<shenmue> 29 секунда нажал энтер. 45 секунда загрузилась страничка. учитывая что кэш в опере пустой а в хроме уже открывал
<baronos> версия хрома стабле?
<shenmue> да последняя
<shenmue> стоит из за флеша собстна говоря
<baronos> эпифани погляди)
<shenmue> да смотрел уже. если фаерфокс удаляешь то эпифани ставиться как альтернатива.
<baronos> дак, ты ищешь замену опере, или самоубеждаешся, что опера для тебя лучший вариант ?))
<shenmue> я просто сказал что хром был быстрее .
<shenmue> заметно быстрее даже оперы
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<baronos> хола
<[Raiden]> Ни хао
<shenmue> а щас, проц не нагружен, сеть не занята. оперативы 3 гига свободно. и чот прям растроился .
<baronos> опера была для меня идеальной на спутнике с турбо, а сейчас это ппц))
<[Raiden]> опера разьве не самый быстрый бровсер сча?
<baronos> вроде хром вырвался вперед)
<shenmue> ну тут два варинта. либо у меня почему хром тупит. либо и впарвду он стал трактором из за наворотов
<[Raiden]> расширения мб
<shenmue> их нет. тока в опере качалка с кантакта
<[Raiden]> и ещё настройки. Акселерации там всякие могут работать , а могут и нет ,если что руками настраивалось
<[Raiden]> давно не заходил на http://peacekeeper.futuremark.com , тест стал красивее
<Onkeltem> shenmue: ток добрался до скринкаста
<Onkeltem> shenmue: братиш, проблема в экстеншенах
<shenmue> у меня чистый хром
<Onkeltem> shenmue: тебе даже снизу пишут - Ожидаем загрухзки расширения AdBlock
<shenmue> хм...
<Onkeltem> shenmue: и иконка в строке адреса похожая на знак стоп. Думаю пробюлема в том, что он криво как-то работает этот Adblock, покрути настройки.
<Onkeltem> shenmue: и еще я уверен, что он цепляется на DOMContentLoad и тупо виснет по каким-то своим причинам, не давая рендерить дальше
<Onkeltem> shenmue: всё это можно посмотреть в DevTools в закладке Timeline.
<shenmue> хм.. а он сам не предлагает ставить расширения? я что то не помню что бы ставил
<shenmue> вообще сегодня впервые его запустил то
<Onkeltem> Там прям будет видно, что куда: синие полосы - загрузка и парсинг, оранжевые - выполнение скриптов, фиолетовые - рендеринг, который раньше чем DOMContent event (синяя вертикальная черта на таймлайне) не начинается
<shenmue> отрубил. теперь пару секунд и грузит
<shenmue> всё равно это медленно
<Onkeltem> у меня тоже 2 секунды стало, как торрент докачался
<shenmue> мне тут довеча втирали про эдблок прекрасный и вечный
<Onkeltem> ну, видимо какие-то настройки заставляют его тупить
<Onkeltem> а я вообще без адблока живу спокойно. Только флеш отрублен всегда.
<Onkeltem> через FlashBlock - замечательный экстеншен
<Onkeltem> с АдБлоком иногда неудобно порносайты смотреть :)
<shenmue> ну у меня урл фильтр в опере устраивает. сегодня забыл что не включил его. нарвался на рекламу с троянами
<shenmue>  [Raiden] 591 бал
<[Raiden]> у меня 1600+
<Onkeltem> http://adblockforchrome.blogspot.com/2012/04/catblock-lives-on.html -- ыыыы, прикольная штука. В АдБлоке раньше была, в кач первоапрельской шутки - заменяла рекламу на фотки котэ :)
<[Raiden]> я закрыл уже
<[Raiden]> десктоп
<gim_> Отличная замена AdBlock - NotScripts с настройкой блокировки по чёрному списку, который сам составляется, когда жмёшь блокировать определённые левые скрипты/фреймы
<gim_> Работает быстрее и тоже нет рекламы =)
<Onkeltem> gim_: уу, это надо втыкать, разбираться. А потом очень легко сломать сайт.
<Onkeltem> gim_: и вообще, не надо ходить на сайты, которые так работают, что хочется их нагнуть ;-)
<Onkeltem> gim_: в интернете много других, более полезных сайтов ))
<gim_> Onkeltem:
<gim_> Onkeltem: Да не обязательно блочить всё подрят
<gim_> Onkeltem: Вот наиболее часто встречаются Google Ads, занёс в черный список и забыл об этом
<Onkeltem> меня вот бесит реклама в приложениях на Андроиде
<Onkeltem> итак блин места мало.... :(
<Onkeltem> а, еще! тут ваще я в шоке был. Показывают мне Самсунг gx S2, и там.... DrWeb! Антивирус!
<gim_> Есть способы убрать её, но нужно "за-root-ить" телефон для этого
<baronos> хост патчи
<Onkeltem> С каких пор на линуксе антивирусы? Думаю с тех самых, как нерадивые пользователи начали скачивать и запускать .apk'шки
<Onkeltem> ну, он у меня зарутованный конечно
<gim_> Onkeltem: http://goo.gl/IXtTo
<Onkeltem> Аааа! Как это мило, и по-честному - хостить и фактически пиарить у себя приладу, которая тебе же не дает зарабатывать деньги условно :)
<gim_> Ну, если бы запретили то это былоб как-то совсем не демократично =)
<Onkeltem> gim_: согласный :)
<himik> наконец-то я в инете
<shenmue> тебя тут их пилиции искали
<himik> )
<shenmue> мы сказали что судя по ип ты в швеции. так что туда не езжай. тебя там ждут
<Onkeltem> он в мегафоне
<himik> на даче настроил из старого компа точку доступа с выходом через мегафоновски модем
<shenmue> им об этом знать не обязательно
 * Onkeltem прикололся, что все тут же проверили чувачка 
<himik> ubuntu server 12.04
<himik> всё под топиком
<Onkeltem> Тут вчера в новостях передали, что дескать на днях произошло знаменательное событие - появился ipv6 :D
<himik> да, 6 юня должны были запустить помиру
<himik> трясти чтоль местрого провайдера на выделение адреса
<shenmue> это ты трясти мегафон модем будешь что ли?
<yurau> а как его проверить?
<gim_> А есть тут вообще такие у кого новый IP-адрес по формату IPv6 уже?
<shenmue> у меня на корбине был. тока dchp не работает
<shenmue> поэтому пришлось отключить
<alpi_bel> Привет всему честному народу
<alpi_bel> есть тут помошники?
<[Raiden]> !ask
<Onkeltem> Интересно, а в случае ipv6 нужны ли будут локальные адреса? Типа 192.168, 10-ки и 172.
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai-falkorr> весь день прораотал под вендами.вот загрузился в родную убунту. теперь я знаю оличие между шрифтами и шрЕфтами
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: в смысле? в винде что - настолько всё плохо?
<gim_> Ну сглаживание шрифтов не из лучших
<alpi_bel> народ траблы с бубунтой
<skai-falkorr> радуга, кривой клертуп, который как ни настраивай - не будет сглаживания
<alpi_bel> короче ,в онлайг просмотре фильмов
<skai-falkorr> !й
<skai-falkorr> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai-falkorr> alpi_bel: прочти, проплачь, пойми
<alpi_bel> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена 10,04
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> нууу.не стесняйся
<skai-falkorr> продолжай.пока ты на верном пути
<alpi_bel> при просмотре видео он-лайг в интернте через 10-15 минут застывает запись ,если можно так сказать
<Onkeltem> alpi_bel: старайся в одно предложение уместить, чтобы потом не собирать по кусам весь твой вопрос
<alpi_bel> т.е запись останавливается и  ина экране идет круг, типа подгружается. не зависит от сайта - на всех такое. Скорость инетенета у меня хорошая  30мб. Ограничений от прова нет. В винде такого нет. В чем может быть траблы?
 * skai-falkorr включает синдром ванги
<Onkeltem> alpi_bel: Если это flash, то проверить версию Flash. Должна быть 11, а не 10. Если Chrome, то в chrome://plugins проверь
<skai-falkorr> alpi_bel: чую я, видео ты смотришь через флеш плеер
<baronos> нвидив карта?
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: chrome://flash
<alpi_bel> угу ,н-видеа ,встроенная
<baronos> а*
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: тыщу лет как уже
<baronos> ну вот и проблема, флеш хд + нвидиа
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: ух ты нифига ж себе
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: но чтобы версию проверить - всё же plugins побыстрее будут
<alpi_bel> Flash - Версия: 11.2 r202
<alpi_bel> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<Onkeltem> baronos: он не говорил, что хд вроде бы
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: а разницы то?
<Onkeltem> alpi_bel: flash ok значит.
<baronos> ну с 30мб я бы другое не смотрел))
<[Raiden]> хардварную акселерацию попробуйте отключить в настройках флэша
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: ну, у меня по chrome://flash я секунд 10 ждал, пока оно загрузится.
<baronos> Onkeltem: а вообще существует замнрзание видео на хд флеше и нвидиа
<Onkeltem> baronos: и даже другие версии дров не лечат этого?
<baronos> Onkeltem: это флеш все, в посл. время флеш и нвидиа и ксорг1.12 особенно, это ппц
<alpi_bel> уважаемые ,подскажите ,можно ли как то смотреть не через флеш?
<baronos> хотя у него не должен быть такой ксорг вроде
<baronos> !gnash
<ubuntuhelp> gnash — open source flash плагин, инфо тут: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<skai-falkorr> baronos: в последней версии флеша перестал тормозить при появлении и исчезании элементов плеера в полножкранном режиме
<skai-falkorr> baronos: правда последняя есть ток под мак и вин
<Onkeltem> baronos: мде, не зря покойный Жопс ненавидел флеш и банил его
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: ах вот ты для чего в винду ходил! :)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: блин, а под линь прошли мимо?)
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: ну а что мне?диплом без ютюбика делать?
<alpi_bel> а нет деб пакета ,не люблю компилить
<[Raiden]> я тут массу обзоров телефонов видел за последние несколько дней. Просвящаюсь. Нагруженные флэшем сайты в общем сразу заметны
<[Raiden]> эта технология должна умереть
<Onkeltem> вово
<Onkeltem> уж точно не для видео этот хлам использовать
<baronos> alpi_bel: sudo apt-get install gnash
<[Raiden]> открытый флэш когда я смотрел был неюзабелен
<baronos> ну и отключитб в хроме адобе
<[Raiden]> советую пробовать разыне версии закрытого + разные версии дров видео. Другой идеи нет.
<Onkeltem> Самый главный тормоз на планете - это IE. За что люто ненавидим.
<[Raiden]> у меня например, с включенной акселерацией инвертируются цвета
<[Raiden]> на ютубе
<[Raiden]> а с выключенной ок
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: смещаются, да? Лица синие?
<[Raiden]> да
<baronos> у меня нуво и мне пофиг на нвидиа дрова)))
<[Raiden]> тебе пофиг по той причине ,что на нуво акселерации просто нет , по умолчанию и неизвестно будет ли.
<Onkeltem> гг
<baronos> и что она дает?
<[Raiden]> на закрытой есть , разной степени кривости в зависимости от версии флэша и дров
<Onkeltem> baronos: синие лица, сказали же :D
<[Raiden]> разгрузку проца при работе флэша по идее. И при просмотрел h264
<alpi_bel> еще подскажите ,я видел много програм обноление, но при проверке апдейтов у меня их нет, хотя на сайтах есть, как быть?
<[Raiden]> чесно гвооря хз. Что дает - это лучше к адобе )
<baronos> хех, хд смотрю и не парюсь, не тормозит и не нагружает до ужаса)) в топку аккселирацию))
<alpi_bel> к примеру у меня хвфсе -4.8 - а на сайте 4.10 ,а в апдейтах нету
<baronos> + тотем гуд тьюб играет и ищет по ььюбу)
<baronos> alpi_bel: ппа найди на launchpad.net
<artus> alpi_bel, много тебе всего интересного наговорили? а теперь забудь :D
 * Onkeltem устраивается поудобнее
<artus> alpi_bel, все еще ишеш ответ на вопрос почему перестаеть флеш играть даьше, особенно если хд
<umren> alpi_bel http://img6.joyreactor.ru/pics/post/%D1%81%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5-%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8B-auto-27756.png
<tagezi> всем привет
<baronos> artus: кстать на нуво не зависает хд?
<[Raiden]> с хд там не должно быть проблем. ВСё по той же причине
<[Raiden]> играется только процем
<artus> umren, а те ток в лужу пернуть?  вот у меня 1080 во флеше играет, и ниче не тупит, причем карточка далеко не фонтан, чяднт ?
<artus> baronos, а оно и не зависало
<umren> хз
<umren> ниукого не работает, у тя работает
<umren> ты уникум
<[Raiden]> у артуса наверное корка или выше, проц тянет и всё ок
 * baronos неужели спутал с кем то?
<[Raiden]> нуво тут ничего не даёт
<artus> причем играет без проблем на дефолтных нувовских драйверах, где вы с флешом проблемы то находите
<umren> видимо твой линукс благославил сам патрик
<artus> umren, http://itmages.ru/image/view/550253/402bc0e1 1080 , играет без рывков вообще
<artus> камешек конечно кушает, ну то такое
<umren> по фоткам это не определишь
<artus> ну видео писать нечем :D
<umren> омг 95% на двух ядрах
<umren> ну да, еслиб писал то точно бы тормозило
<umren> так что тут дилемма :D
<artus> 720  на 74%  оба грузят
<Onkeltem> [кеп mode on] Можно на телефон писать, ага.[кеп mode off]
<artus> можно в принципе
<umren> да запишы на телефон с 0.3 мегапикселя
<umren>  :DD
<Onkeltem> ну, то что был hd - мы поверим
<umren> и руки чтоб не дрожали, а то подумаем что это видео с рывками
<baronos> artus: обновляйся)))
<baronos> artus: только отключи расширения перед этим на всякий)
<[Raiden]> ах да, вышло 4.8.4 кде, забыл побаянить
<umren> плазма уже не падает?
<[Raiden]> только у тех кто перечислил мне 99.95
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> umren, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0zIZpCCtb4  умойся фома :D
<[Raiden]> у меня не падает с 4.7 примерно. Раньше я особо не гонял, ещё был гномером
<[Raiden]> а 4.7 гонял пол месяца перед окончательынм переходом
<umren> artus: ок похоже на правду
<umren> теперь всех с вопросами про флеш будем отправлять к тебе
<umren> как к эксперту)
<artus> все стоковое , все работает что говорится из коробки
<umren> это ты им расскажешь)
<tagezi> artus:  а что это за мульт? )
<umren> big buck bunny
<artus> tagezi, а фиг его знает, пиксаровский, обычно на нем тесты хд и гоняют
<umren> не пиксаровский
<umren> он сделан на блендере и линуксе
<tagezi> хм.. нужно посмотреть, заяц прикольный )
<umren> на йутубе есть)
<umren> бесплатно
<tagezi> он даже в викопедии есть )
<Magik> привет
<artus> вобщем альпибелю по ходу не интересен был ответ на вопрос почему же флеш скипается в процесе проигрывания :)
 * karnath пощекотал ventura 
 * karnath пощекотал amigo 
<karnath> Как много знакомых имен... Вот жеж...
<[Raiden]> вам кажется что вы здесь уже были?
<[Raiden]> :)
<karnath> Ох. И ты брут.
<[Raiden]> а как же (с)
<skai-falkorr> хмммм
<skai-falkorr> чет я не помню этого потциента
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: просвяти меня
<[Raiden]> да я тоже
 * karnath укусил [Raiden] 
<[Raiden]> Пациент оказался знакомый ,но из другой палаты.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: из которой его в нашу уютненькую внесло?
 * Sheogorath потрогал amigo
<[Raiden]> придумаю - скажу )
<baronos> это был канал #/me
<skai-falkorr> Выборы мэра Красноярска выиграл кандидат "Единой России"
<skai-falkorr> это настолько внезапно....что просто вах
<baronos> да ладно)))
<SergeyIT> ку
<baronos> хола)
<[Raiden]> ку
<Nor8>  skai-falkorr: Так он  врио был
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: + партийный ресурс
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: ВОт и сел в кресло с разгона при полном отсутствии альтернативы.
<SergeyIT> опять о политике?
<Nor8> Нет, об убунту
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-03
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<gdane> всем привет
<SergeyIT> утра
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/646127?from=title-main/
<artus> его самого
<SergeyIT> а кто там представляет наши самые большие в мире планшетники?
<[Raiden]> не слышал что бы мы там были
<andrex> наши самые большие планшетники вымерли в годах 50х)
<[Raiden]> может появятся ещё...
<SergeyIT> еще больше
<[Raiden]> Вот чего алкоголь делает http://inotv.rt.com/2013-06-03/Rossijskij-turist-pogib-v-Ispanii
<andrex> а там одни мажоры, слушающие электронку, такшто я плакать не буду
<andrex> и да конечно он непринемал ничго кроме алкоголя :D
<[Raiden]> так, последнее, пойду займусь чем-то полезным. http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/646097?from=title-main/
<_d4vid> re..
<andrex> ..er
<Hanno4ka> ку
<andrex> ук
<_d4vid> Hanno4ka, привет красотка! ^^
<Hanno4ka> фу ты… не пугай меня так… я краем глаза увидела всплывающее уведомление и думаю, что за маньяки повадились мне писать Оо
<_d4vid> хаха
<_d4vid> даже правда пугает некоторых дам.. фобия скромная штука однако)
<Hanno4ka> ненене, я бородатый одмин в свитере
<_d4vid> гг
<Hanno4ka> !hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Назойливый женомужчина по имени Сергей. Живет в Беларуси. Кодит на жабе. Характер скверен. Не женат.
<Hanno4ka> )))
<|rapidsp|> ))
<_d4vid> шимейл чтоле?
<Hanno4ka> чего?
<_d4vid> ладно .. не важно..
<IlyaLevin> Всем привет. Вопрос следующий: вот конфиг nginx хоста https://gist.github.com/Almaron/5698067 , лежит рядом со всеми прочими конфигами в /opt/nginx/conf, но почему-то указанный домен откликается стандартной страницей приветствия nginx. В чем может быть беда?
<gdane> народ есть вменяемые маны по qemu-user?
<artus> IlyaLevin, с каких пор негинкс в /opt живет?
<IlyaLevin> artus: с тех пор как passenger его туда поставил.
<artus> IlyaLevin, кто такой passenger и зачем он ? есть репы, из них и ставиш
<artus> да и конфиги живут в /etc/nginx/sites-enabled
<IlyaLevin> Passenger - сервер приложений для Ruby On Rails
<IlyaLevin> по указанному адресу этот конфиг продублировал и в sites-available залинковал, толку тоже ноль\
<artus> поставь по человечески негинкс а не через непонятно что для непонятно для чего, и не парь се моск
<artus> здаетцо мне руби будет пофиг кто ставил вебсервак, главное наличие оного
<andrex> gdane, нет, есть ман по qemu
<gdane> тоесть отдельно как в генту qemu-user нет?
<artus> gdane, тебя на опеннете забанили? тама же манов на любой чих
<artus> там же в мане по 3 слова на целых 6ть опций )
<andrex> я вобще про какойто qemu-user впервые слышу
<IlyaLevin> artus: ты с Рельсами работал или просто предполагаешь?
<artus> а че, они на столько упороты что не найдут в системе вебсервер? ну раз так то те на канал рельс и там пичалитцо )
<artus> вебсервер он или етсь, или его нет, когда каждая софтина поднимает для себя свои серваки - фтопку
<IlyaLevin> а мне лично наоборот нравится, когда по зависимостям сервера приложений устанавливается веб-сервер с нужными модулями и нужными настройками, чтобы потом не искать и не прописывать это все руками.
<artus> угу, только потом приходят и ноют что неработает оно так как надо, и с какого то перепугу не лечитцо
<IlyaLevin> ну может конфига с ошибкой написана или я упустил чего в ней, всякое бывает. Вот на рельсовом канале уже подсказали, что надо еще два параметра прописать.
<IlyaLevin> Вот вам и практическая иллюстрация старого мема http://paroxodov.summer-breath.com/post/337982
<artus> IlyaLevin, к чему это?
<gdane> andrex а ты пробовал поставить линукс под ipaq214,
<gdane> ?
<gdane> или под другой арм?
<artus> если к тому что вопрос не по теме и у тебя хватает наглости еще выпендритцо - дык это лечитцо ))
<IlyaLevin> artus: стало быть, все, что установлено не из репов и неканоническим способом - не по теме? Ок, буду знать. Пока.
<artus> IlyaLevin, сталобыть проблемы негинкса в рельсах = на канале бубунты никого не волнуют
<andrex> gdane, ну какбы да
<andrex> @voice gdane
<gdane> вооот
<gdane> в общем есть пара вариантов - либо ебилдить на самом коммуникаторе - это до 3 недель + заезженая карточка
<gdane> либо поднимать кему и собирать мир в нем
<gdane> я пока мест еще толком не освоился в кему
<andrex> второго войса нет если че
<artus> @kban gdane 3600 иди ебилдь с миром
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> ук месв
<aleksei`> новая фишка?
<artus> фкшиф яавон
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> вирус расплодился
<artus> актачеоп
<artus> фтопку :D
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-04
<AlexeyMish> доброго дня. Господа, не поможете с установкой русских аудио файлов на fusionpbx? Установил по вики, но про русский файлы узнал после того, как запилил станцию.
<AlexeyMish> Во сколько тут "живые" появляются? Ищу помощи. :(
<AlexeyMish>  Господа, не поможете с установкой русских аудио файлов на fusionpbx? Установил по вики, но про русский файлы узнал после того, как запилил станцию.
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z_OJOONQak !
<AlexeyMish> Есть кто живой? С 7.30 жду )
<andrex> есть наверно
<andrex> вот тока я незнаю про что ты и как тебе помочь
<AlexeyMish> вопрос можно упростить )
<AlexeyMish> как бороться с  "
<AlexeyMish> make: *** No rule to make target `uhd-sounds-install'.  Stop."
<|rapidsp|> если ты не смог, то видимо никакого
<AlexeyMish> Я не линксоид.. я телефонист. Знаний на установку по вики хватило, а вот дальще что то никак.
<AlexeyMish> я смысла этой ошибки и понимания как с ней бороться не имею
<tarokinoe> здорово! Посоны помогите. Монтирую флешку fat32 на сервере ubutnu 12/04 . Делаю sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/flash_disk. Но записывать на нее у меня (обычный пользователь) нет доступа. Как открыть доступ на запись? chmod 777 не меняет права.
<tarokinoe> ls -l /media выдает
<tarokinoe> root:root rwx:r_x:r_x      flash_disk
<|rapidsp|> tarokinoe: обычная бунта есть? Туда воткнуть и посмотреть с какими опциями смонтировалось
<tarokinoe> есть, а как посмотреть с какими опциями смонтировалась?
<|rapidsp|> там типа -o rw,user или типа того. Не помню
<|rapidsp|> воткни, открой в ФМ и посмотри командой mount
<tarokinoe> понятно, в man mount не увидел опции uid=value and gid=value. Ща смонтирую с этими опциями, посмотрим. Если их не указать то будет пользователь текущего процесса
<|rapidsp|> а потом алиас можно замутить, чтоб не мучиться больше :)
<tarokinoe> все получилось, спасибо)
<tarokinoe> :-D
<artus> а можно было проще сделать, сменить владельца /media/flash
<Hanno4ka> товарисчи, подскажите — в верхней панели в юнити пропало всё Оо — ни области уведомления, ни трея, ни меню для выхода/выключения
<Hanno4ka> что делать? :'(
<artus> Hanno4ka, вспоминать горячие клавиши вызова терминала и жить без трея )
<Hanno4ka> так я их и так помню — просто очень неудобно
<tarokinoe> artus, владелец не менялся ни в какую
<artus> tarokinoe, а в чем необходимость такая на сервере от пользователя флеш монтировать? sudo cp туды сюда , али если лень буквы строчить sudo mc и всех делов
<tarokinoe> да можно было конечно через рута, но я сделал по другому, чтобы углубить свои знания, вдруг в будущем возникнет необходимость) А флешка на серваке нужна была, чтобы перенести хеш публичного ключа openssh-servera. Через сеть я не был уверен, что попадаю именно 
<SergeyIT> утра
<artus> tarokinoe, знания углублены когда ты это делаеш быстро и без заморочек) а не ища извращенные пути :)
<artus> SergeyIT, и тебе времения суток
<artus> tarokinoe, если на никсы переносить - scp же есть
<SergeyIT> извращенные пути - пути к гениальности )
<artus> только при условии что прямой путь не работает
<artus> принцып бритвы окама никто не отменял
<tarokinoe> здесь я хотел углубить знания в mount. Конечно чем способ быстрее, тем лучше.
<SergeyIT> но и никто его не абсолютизировал
<Hanno4ka> разобралась — просто рестартанула юнити))))
<SergeyIT> переустановить надо было )
<tarokinoe> когда подключаешься к ssh серверу в первый раз, нет уверенности что подключаешься именно к этому серваку. Надо както аутентифицировать этот сервак. Я  не нашел другого способа кроме как взять напрямую с сервака его публичный ключ.
<artus> tarokinoe, эмм, а ip тебе уверености не добавляет?
<tarokinoe> не, у меня сеть опасная, нет уверенности что arp-spoofing никто не применил или еще ченить
<artus> бред какой то )))
<tarokinoe> почему?
<artus> и пишеш ты из горящей сервеной расбитого бомбоубежища на територии врага  )
<gdane> гггг
<gdane> с винды
<SergeyIT> мюллера на вас нет...
<tarokinoe> ну если образно выражаться то да) безопасность пока на очень низком уровне.
<andrex> делай подтверждение на сервере, потом на клиенте что это именно тот клиент итд, параноик)
<SergeyIT> у нас в стране все так - бюрократия
<gdane> параноик моде таки спасает зачастую
<Hanno4ka> что вы скажете про эту железку? http://habrahabr.ru/company/dell/blog/181970/
<Hanno4ka> вот меня больше всего интересует графика, но я тут ну вообще никак не соображаю
<only_you> Hanno4ka: годнота, но я больше thinkpad'ы предпочитаю
<Hanno4ka> годнота — это перевод «годится»?
<only_you> для разработки очень даже
<only_you> а графика там интегрированная, т.е. intel hd 4000
<only_you> для кодить или админить хороший выбор
<Hanno4ka> а ты не в курсе, в thinkpad‘е сканер отпечатков пальцев в убунте как — работает?
<only_you> вот у меня он есть, но я им не пользуюсь
<only_you> как-то без надобности
<only_you> обнаруживается
<only_you> на хабре есть пару статей на тему
<SergeyIT> а судо по отпечатку тоже работает?
<andrex> угу
<SergeyIT> а конфигурить ввод команд по разным пальцам можно?
<Hanno4ka> но графика там, как я понимаю, ниочень
<only_you> а какие у тебя задачи?
<Hanno4ka> программирование + aion
<SergeyIT> задача у линуксоидов одна - починить, что не работает и сломать, что работает
<Hanno4ka> значит я не линуксоид
<only_you> я вот бегаю в team fortress 2. очень даже
<Hanno4ka> и да, главное требование для ноута — ubuntu без извращений
<only_you> видеодрайвер интел пилит самый качестенный в етих наших линуксах, пожалуй
<only_you> у меня 2 синкпада
<only_you> ни на одном траблов не было
<Hanno4ka> хотя я пока что ни разу не встретила комп, где были бы проблемы с убунтой
<only_you> x220 и e530
<Hanno4ka> но они так дорого стоят… ☹
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а ты на них убунту то ставила?
<only_you> имеется и дискрентное видео, но я им не пользуюсь за ненадобностю
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT ты про что?
<SergeyIT> про компы где проблем не было
<Hanno4ka> а, да
<only_you> SergeyIT: мне вот везет с железом последние лет 5. ни одной траблы с поддержкой железа
<only_you> ах, да, нвидиа оптимус..
<only_you> та зачем та нвидиа мне, когда интел есть :D
<Hanno4ka> самый первый — на работе был, графика инвидия, хотя моник был ужасный — моё знакомство с линухом
<Hanno4ka> второй — домашний, там графика ати, тоже проблем не наблюдалось. хотя на этих двух особо извращённые задачи не выполняла
<SergeyIT> only_you: повезло, а вот я как на nix перешел сразу звуковуху поменял ISAшная не заработала (
<Hanno4ka> третий — мой ноут, но он вообще убогий и самое простое оборудование
<only_you> ну я беру железо с оглядкой на пингвина
<Hanno4ka> и теперь четвёртый — на работе, извращаюсь с ним по полной, а проблем меньше, чем в винде
<only_you> в магазине, как раз, на ноутах убунту уже и стояла
<only_you> что радует, ноутов с убунтой у нас больше продается, чем с виндой
<Hanno4ka> а тут у меня тоже нвидия оказывается
<only_you> так что железо можно проверить на месте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у нас их нету. что бы в магазине пощупать. хотя днс как раз собиралась делать машины с бунтой
<only_you> какой город?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> only_you: 71rus
<Hanno4ka> у меня всегда при себе есть загрузочная флешка с убунтой☺ вот интересно, разрешат ли с нее загрузиться в магазине для тестаё
<only_you> у нас (Киев) большая часть с убунтой или фридосом
<only_you> не знаю такого города)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> only_you: ясно, ты не "наш". Тула
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это коды регионов на автономерах
<only_you> я догадался, но не знаю же их на память)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а гугол на что )
<Hanno4ka> Оо да я даже если бы и была «ваша» всё равно не догадаль бы
<only_you> забанили)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: неужели ты думала что 71 это возраст?
<Hanno4ka> да… бан в гугле — жёстко… (это так, воспоминания)
 * Hanno4ka вообще ничего не думала
<only_you> рандомные цифры
<Hanno4ka> хотя если это — год рождения… то получается… тебе
 * Hanno4ka считает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> only_you: рандомные цифры это "USS Enterprise (NCC-1701)"
<Hanno4ka> 42
<Hanno4ka> Оо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: не получается. не год и не возраст
<only_you> допиши тогда уже и номера свои к нику)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> only_you: безколесный я
<Hanno4ka> ну почему же,  42 — не только ответ, но и возраст вполне себе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и безправный
<only_you> про лор еще забыла
<Hanno4ka> какой ещё лор?
<Hanno4ka> ухогорлонос который?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> www.linux.org.ru/‎
<Hanno4ka> Оо не поверишь, но я получила 404
<|rapidsp|> без www
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без казюльки в конце
<only_you> теперь мы ее потеряем)
<only_you> зря ты дал ссылку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Kyshtynbai> Да на лоре нечего делать особенно, там только ругань по поводу чей дистр длиннее или у кого де больше.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> толше
<only_you> главное умение пользоваться (дистром), а не размеры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты специалист
<only_you> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: это верно что главное умение а не размер?
<only_you> та любая подтвердит
<only_you> кстати, про джона дое
<only_you> тогда код города лишний как бы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чаво?
<only_you> джон дое аноним
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а знаешь скока нас таких...
<only_you> т.е. доу
<Kyshtynbai> Тото тебе сказал много код города) там в туле таких джондое тьмы).
<only_you> ну ето уже сужает круг поисков)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: это код целой области
<Kyshtynbai> Тем более.
<only_you> а впрочем, провайдер все равно выдаст с потрохами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну если это единственный провайдер который покрывает всю область )
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus 15:08:48
<Hanno4ka> Hanno4ka: это верно что главное умение а не размер?
<Hanno4ka> если я отвечу — меня не забанят?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: !ask
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Hanno4ka> это что было?
<andrex> мм, шалим опять? :D
<Hanno4ka> я? ненене… я сама невинность»
<only_you> Hanno4ka: ответь пожалуйста на вышепоставленный вопрос)
<only_you> можно в лс
<Hanno4ka> размер далеко не главное, обычными пальчиками можно до такого довести, просто огого… но для этого нужно ой каким умелым быть ☺
 * andrex тут какбудто нет
<only_you> о чем выше я и писал)
<only_you> без таких подробностей, правда)
<Hanno4ka> andrex чего спрятался? или засмущался так?
 * Hanno4ka ловит момент на побщаться, пока «оно» меня не забанило
<andrex> я стеснительный и скромный)
<andrex> Hanno4ka, общатсо надо в изни а не в интернете)
<andrex> ж*
<only_you> намекают, что здеть про ети наши убунты только можно
<andrex> не ну общатсо можно и тут, какбе в правилах это есть. но рамки приличия соблюдать надо
<andrex> дети же смотрят)
<Hanno4ka> http://goo.gl/pO2ox вот, как-то так
<Hanno4ka> когда случайно нажимаешь не на те кнопки, иногда такой интересный эффект получается… вот сейчас случайно узнала, как сворачивать/разворачивать/прикреплять влево|впарво окошки хоткеями Оо
<andrex> молоток
<SergeyIT> это как в известном кино - вода с газом и без газа )
<Kyshtynbai> Ханночка, у тебя йунити? Зажки винкей и будет тебе щастье ввиде списка хоткеев...
<Kyshtynbai> *зажми.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai я таки правильно прочитал :D "у тебя йунити?"
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: вполне) не у меня ж йуните :)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai ты не сменил на убунту дистр?
<andrex> а у меня гномити
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: нихтъ!
<Kyshtynbai> Я на визи. И всё нравиццо.
<Kyshtynbai> почти). ППА вот реально не хватает.
<andrex> они нафиг ненужны
<Kyshtynbai> нужны. в бэкпортах бывает, нет нужного
<Kyshtynbai> собирать откровенно ломает.
<andrex> сам собирай
<Kyshtynbai> хыхы :).
<andrex> и ненадо парится когда кто то там додумается собрать или обновить
<Kyshtynbai> configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.40.0 or later.
<Kyshtynbai> начинается :(.
<Kyshtynbai> вот и собирай тут :). Не гента же всё собирать...
<andrex> и че
<andrex> в дебку и поставил
<Kyshtynbai> А ваще-то собралось.
<baronos> нет ничего невозможного)
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а вот система не замусоривается всеми этими девеловскими либами, которые надо ставить для компиляции?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> потом можно и убрать
<andrex> да впринципе какбе они всеравно нужны для багрепортов
<UNIm95> Народ. есть маленький вопрос.
<andrex> маленькие ответы кончились
<UNIm95> как d link di 524 перевести в режим свитча
<andrex> убить прошивку
<UNIm95> andrex: тогда для тебя этот вопрос велик.
<UNIm95> andrex: в плане?
<andrex> ну запороть при прошивке его, и будет коробка с лампочками, а вобще в настройках гдето должно быть по идее
<UNIm95> andrex:  дело в том что в настройках wan есть только тип поставляемого адреса
<UNIm95> причем машины внутри сети длинка не видны
<andrex> фз, я чет ничего там не увидел
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<tagezi> всем привет? )
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<[artus]> ды
<[artus]> ls
<[artus]> хм
<Sergey_IT> и артус тихо сам с собою...
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<anderx> опять фринод захворал
<artus> аа
<Sergey_IT> пыльца... аллергия
<artus> туц
<artus> anderx, совсем ддосют ?
<anderx> угу
<tagezi> umren: ты мне месяц назад linkedin советовал? )
<umren> tagezi: да
<tagezi> дай ссылку на свою страницу тада )
<tagezi> хоть гляну как другие делают )
<tagezi> ощущение складывается что там руководителей восновном ищут )
<umren> я им не пользуюсь
<umren> не
<umren> там много кого ищут
<umren> много кодеров там ищут работу
<umren> и их тоже ищут
<tagezi> восновном москва ищет кодеров
<tagezi> такое очучение что в других городах вообще не кодят )
<tagezi> если ты не пользуешься, то откуда знаешь? ))
<umren> потребности не было
<umren> и так работы валом
<umren> знаю, потому что по сторонам смотрю
<umren> что-где-как
<tagezi> я пока ниодной вакансии не нашёл.. да и не видел интересной.. ни за рубежом ни в питере
<tagezi> зарубеж = финка )))
<tagezi> в австралии была клёвая
<tagezi> в москве было кое что интересное
<umren> значит смотри локальные ресурсы их
<umren> местный хедхантер
<umren> полюбому есть
<tagezi> угу, ТЕ офис )
<tagezi> самый продвинутый рес - биржа занятости )))
<umren> http://fi.theitjob.com/
<umren> негусто
<umren> уже лучше http://www.ejobs.fi/en/tyopaikat-266-0-1-it-telecom.php
<tagezi> мдя.. ваще ничего нет (
<tagezi> надеюсь они с осени начнут хоть как-то развивать этот район.. а то даже не знаю что делать
<tagezi> по второй ссылке половина вообще дубай и сингапур )
<umren> да я уверен, что там много работы, смотря какой )
<tagezi> да, много.. дворником и почтальёном ))
<tagezi> ладно, я спать потопал
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-06-05
<tarokinoe> как узнать размер свап раздела из консоли?
<corehook> ребята
<corehook> это кабздец какой то
<corehook> с утра включил ноутбук а у меня все на китайском
<corehook> ну не факт, иероглифы, может чуньчваньский какой нибудь
<corehook> что с этой бедой делать, захожу в настройки все на англ только иконка смена языка на иероглифах
<corehook> открываю там тоже все на иероглифах
<corehook> ну не мог же я во все проснутся и забабахать себе тайваньский
<Kyshtynbai> у тебя какой ДЕ? Если гном-шел, могу заскриншотить, где язык менять...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм а к конфиговским файлам через mc не долезть?
<Kyshtynbai> Офигеть, моя нокия 2700 чокнулась. Отправляешь смс, она его комбинирует из старых отправленных и получается лютый бред. Надо менять, в связи с чем вопрос: Какие тель-афоны формата "звонилка" поддерживают синхронизацию с
<Kyshtynbai> деб-лайк дистрами? МОжыт кто юзал?
<artus> утра
<_d4vid> дня..
<Hanno4ka> ночи
<SergeyIT> утра
<Hanno4ka> <current time>
<SergeyIT> не ругайся
<Hanno4ka> а я чо? а я ничо…
<Michael72> Задача: отредактировать шрифт TTF. Перенести один символ в другое место (под другим кодом) и вместо символа ` сделать один диакритик только, чтобы он соединялся не с буквой, которая слева от него, а наоборот - справа
<Michael72> Какой программой это можно легко сделать?
<Michael72> Я в FontForge перенёс нужный символ в нужное место. Теперь собираюсь его сохранить, а он предлагает имя файла с расширением sfd. Это же его собственный формат. А как экспортировать в TTF?
<SergeyIT> http://www.freefontconverter.com/
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> тада, всем привет )
<SergeyIT> жара (
<only_you> лето как бы
<SergeyIT> не для нас
<JohnDoe_71Rus> синева с северо-востока, громыхает
<SergeyIT> везет же некоторым
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага. мне через пол часа домой идти. зонта нет
<|rapidsp|> а ты между струйками!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лайк нинзя
<Hanno4ka> я вот как-то летом шла домой босиком без зонта под проливным дождем — было весело ☺
<tagezi> издевается
<tagezi> в питере солнечный день пережил - побывал в аду в котле
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/S2u6s
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дождик :(
<smk> в смысле? дождик?
<Michael72> SergeyIT: с экспортом разобрался. Не подскажешь где в системе шрифты лежат7
<JohnDoe_71Rus> smk: у меня за окном
<smk> я тут впервые. не понял о чем это было. потому спросил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> smk: а, это новая линза для поиска юнити. показывает места, где в данный момент идет дождь :)
<tagezi> и иногда вызывает дождь за окном? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: в соседнем окне
<smk> неа. у нас 4 градуса и никакого дождя. может и снег пойти ночью
<tagezi> smk: "у нас" где находиться? )
<smk> аляска )))
<smk> шутка
<_d4vid> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/984050_640170189344737_1097988452_n.jpg haha
<tagezi> на аляске клёво..  пока комары не проснулись
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется закончилось. можно выходить. но как там в городе, не знаю
<smk> пока не проснулись вот. холдно
<tagezi> а по температуре ты наверное с кольского
<smk> восточнее
<tagezi> магадан )
<tagezi> на таймыре вроде инета до сих пор нет
<smk> ну да )) инет везде вроде уже есть
<tagezi> аа.. ещё в варкуте сейчас +4 и на ямале
<tagezi> smk: с магадана значит?
<smk> воркута - правильно -через "о"
<tagezi> ну, у меня с русским проблема, не родной он мне, почти
<smk> уже 8. теплеет ))
<smk> вроде тут по правилам нужно об убунту только. нет?
<tagezi> ну, да, обязательно, только о ней родимой.. но пока никому поддержка не нужна, и админы добрые, можно и за жизнь )))
<tagezi> главное матом не ругаться, и не флудить
<smk> понятно
<smk> сам давно в линукс?
<tagezi> эм.. 2 года назад говорил что 8 лет как, значит 8+2=10 .. о, 10 лет )
<smk> реально срок
<tagezi> да не.. я как блондинка.. типа просто удобно, потому и пользуюсь ))
<smk> я тоже доволен
<tagezi> а так, чуть поглубже капнуть и уже не знаю нифига
<smk> аналогично. вроде живу в ней (убунту), читаю, но вроде все время как недо...
<tagezi> правда сейчас и проще стало... тогда и инета нормального не было что бы обновиться, и на русском инфы почти не было.. сейчас гугл знает всё, если смог поднять сеть и выйте в гугл, значит ты всё решишь )
<smk> так и есть.
<smk> особо, правда и поднимать ничего не нужно. все искаропки
<tagezi> а я на первом линухе помню дрова для вин модема собирал =)))
<smk> это не мой уровень. дрова - это слишком
<tagezi> у меня выбора не было
<smk> у меня уже дсл был, когда подсел на линукс.
<tagezi> я только неделю как в линь залес.. почему-то альлинукс иксы не запустил и я в строке ковырял.. нужно было хоть что-то интерактивное )
<smk> так что времена диалапа прошли в виндовс
<Hanno4ka> пф, года я подсела на линух, у меня не было инета
<Hanno4ka> поставить какие-нить программки превращалось в интересный квест
<tagezi> такое было только в беларусии
<smk> у нас было фидо, но тогда я не пользовался линукс
<tagezi> странно что он у вас ваще появился )
<tagezi> потом была мандрива...
<tagezi> а через месяц я сел на дебиан и понял что нужно ждать убунты 10.04 )))
<smk> я вроде начинал с 8.*
<tagezi> мандрайк был тогда.. мандрива позже появилась
<tagezi> не, я с убунтой начал возиться с 10.04 - это я точно помню.. до этого я в дебиане ковырял.. впринципе тоже нормальная ситема.. даже стабильнее и пошустрее, есть просто своя специфика
<smk> щупал только федору и минт за эти годы. постоянно в убунту практически
<smk> на ноуте xubuntu
<tagezi> ну, если для дома и комп достаточно сильный, то убунту достаточно
<tagezi> мне хубунту не понравилась.. тормозная она
<smk> дома, на работе (сейчас с нее), на ноуте - линукс. есть еще 2 машины с семеркой дома
<tagezi> если сравнивать деб с крысов и хубу, то хубу в скорости реально проигрывает, не понимаю почему.. но деб реально быстрее пашет
<tagezi> крысой*
<smk> да, оказалась не такая шустрая, как ожидал (эксубунту)
<tagezi> я себе на старый ноут накатил дебиан с лхде, это ваще маща.. летает как сверх звуковой самолёт, только тише чуть )
<smk> тоже подумываю о таком варианте, только минт лхде
<tagezi> ну, я минты даже не трогал.. как-то я скептик )
<smk> ноут старый. был когда-то топ. делл латитьюд  д 420
<smk> классный. с док-станцией и вообще вещь до сих пор, но стар...
<smk> я некоторое время пользовался минт. никаких плевков ей в спину. хорошая
<tagezi> ну, у меня примерно тоже самое.. только аспире 4315, я его сейчас как переносной медиацентр использую )
<smk> я тоже ноут по большей части как читалку / смотрелку в постели использую
<SergeyIT> Michael72, а поискать никак?
<tagezi> так, лана..
<smk> ldxe поробую.
<Michael72> lxde правильнее
<smk> и реально  быстрее?
<smk> читал, что лубунту не так уж и шустр
<Michael72> раньше было реально
<tagezi> smk: лхде это опенбокс с настройками, естественно он быстрее
<Michael72> а теперь, где-то в 12.10 уже не вижу разницы между KDE и LXDE
<smk> будем видеть
<tagezi> smk: патамучто народ ставит лубунту и сверку ПО которое привык юзать в гноме или кде, и получается помойка, если всё правильно пользовать то и лубунту будет шустр
<smk> вот-вот и я о том же
<SergeyIT> Michael72, может здесь? /usr/share/fonts
<Michael72> Уже нашёл и сделал всё что хотел
<Michael72> осталось только подправить один диакритик, чтобы он выше над буквой стоял
<tagezi> кстати кубунту стал шустр, если отключить непомук
<only_you> lxde куда реактивнее xfce
<SergeyIT> поумнела?
<andrex> походу
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> ук месв
<aleksei`> ))
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-02
<s0r0ka> if I understood you all, I need to specify the dns 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<stasdizzi> tagezi: поржать хочеш?
<s0r0ka> омг
<stasdizzi> отдал вчера этот ноутбук другу виндузятнику
<stasdizzi> досих пор е*****  с микрофоном )))
<s0r0ka> уважаемые
<s0r0ka> дома стоит freenas, сервер www.freenas.org непингует, хотя через вэб заходит
<s0r0ka> с работы попробовал пинг идет
<s0r0ka> где грабли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> запрет отвечать на ping на домашнем интерфейсе
<s0r0ka> роутер?
<stasdizzi> я встречал роутер,
<stasdizzi> опередили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в настройках фринаса может быть.
<s0r0ka> там я уже днсы устанавил
<s0r0ka> запрета нет
<s0r0ka> в роутере стоит дмз на фринас и пинг проходит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а там чего то в iptables пишется и все. черная дыра на пинге )
<stasdizzi> роутер не zte случайно? я встречался с такой проблемой
<s0r0ka> не роутер тплинк
<s0r0ka> а то что через дднс настроенно?
<s0r0ka> хотя щяс проверил
<s0r0ka> пинга нету в обе стороны
<s0r0ka> изнутри непингует и с наружи неможет
<stasdizzi> тогда с портами на роутере разберись
<s0r0ka> гугл и яндекс пингует
<s0r0ka> а фринас орг нехочет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Обмен пакетами с edge.anycastcdn.net [78.129.233.160] по 32 байт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ответ от 78.129.233.160: число байт=32 время=54мс TTL=54
<s0r0ka> прописал в днс 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4
<s0r0ka> и все заработало
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пинг заработал?
<s0r0ka> JohnDoe_71Rus да
<s0r0ka> JohnDoe_71Rus более того то что неустанавливалось стало устанавливаться)
<s0r0ka> а неработало все из за того что нас немог подключиться к репозиторию который на фринасе лежит
<s0r0ka> дурдом вобщем)
<Leagnus> привет! ребят, потерял работу, но мечтаю стать инженером RedHat. Устроится стажёром нереально?
<[Raiden]> Это лучше у них спросить
<s0r0ka> дени крейн
<SergeyIT> не возьмут... когда прочитают логи этого канала
<tagezi> Leagnus: напиши им письмо... правда там уровень английского нужен высокий...
<Leagnus> им? сертификация RHCE ведётся кучей компаний, в т.ч. и в России и на Украине
<Leagnus> я имел ввиду просто работу при веб-студии или дата-центре по администрированию дедиков
<tagezi> а..
<tagezi> я думал ты в красношапку хочешь
<tagezi> просто с украины наверное сейчас возьмут с лёгкостью человке на западе.. но нужен английский довольно уверный
<tagezi> зп там раза в 2-3 больше чем в СНГ
<[Raiden]> Неплохо бы ещё уточнять сколько уходит в месяц на жизнь. Там люди получающие 900 евро конкретно экономят, судя по слухам.
<[Raiden]> Хотя специалист в дц должен получать больше низкой зарплаты )
<Leagnus> английский у меня нормально: постоянно общаюсь с англоязычными, даже произношение поставлено преподами-носителями
<Leagnus> вон вакансия, но по FreeBSD, и для граждан РФ: http://career.ru/vacancy/10749290?query=linux
<[Raiden]> ты начал с работы в ред хет )
<[Raiden]> Там неполная занятость и 10 т.р. Хотя в Казани может это и нормально.
<Leagnus> не, я начал с мечты о Red Hat Certified Engineer сертифе, т.е. мечты о достижении опр. опыта и соотв. уровня
<tagezi> Leagnus: сертификаты часто можно на выстовках получить, либо вообще бесплатно сбать тесты, либо с огромной скидкой
<tagezi> сдать*
<Leagnus> на Украине такой возможности нет: пара компаний в Киеве на этом деньги делает
<tagezi> линукс фундешен переодически предлагает точно, красношапка вроде тоже видел
<tagezi> Leagnus: съезди в германию.. шенген пару недель делать
<[Raiden]> Тебе может стоит русское сообщество федорщиков найти, они подскажут направление , возможно.
<[Raiden]> РХ американская компания. Интересно не собирается ли она санкции вводить...
<tagezi> против украинцев? )
<[Raiden]> Не, против РФ. Против Украинцев врятли , там теперь управляют нужные люди.
<tagezi> Leagnus: вообще сертификацыии часто проходят на выстовках, обычно со скидками, и не только по линухам, там же AD можно сдать раза в 2 дешевле чем в России
<Leagnus> выставках чего? программных продуктов?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну так он на (в) (с) (кому как нравиться Украины
<tagezi> Leagnus: да
<tagezi> иновационных выстовках
<tagezi> просто нужно смотреть кто будет и что предлагает
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ясно )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: просто на всякий случай, что бы не было казусов, Киев пока украина )
<[Raiden]> Если днр и лнр устоят, им нужны будут новые органы власти и возможно новые ит-проекты )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я не выяснял откуда он
<tagezi> надеюсь украиной и останеться.. евро саюз ещё одну такую страну не выдержит
<[Raiden]> Ну, Киевская часть по любому останется. Ассоциация с ЕС и вступление в ЕС не одно и то же.
<[Raiden]> Не знаю хорошо это или плохо )
<[Raiden]> просто факт
<tagezi> http://safe.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/06/02/574249
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> чо, в китае не заказать под брендом ростелеком? ))))
<[Raiden]> действительно, могли бы сделать бренд какой-нить, для чиновников и спецслужб. И наклепать в китае, возможно с аудитом прошивок , а может даже и железа.
<[Raiden]> МОжет быть подобная мысль рано или поздно кому-нить придет в голову )
<[Raiden]> ну или так же с корейцами. ) У меня нет претензий к продукции самсунг
<[Raiden]> с самсунгом в плане железа вполне реально, они всё сами делать умеют при желании и чипсеты и модули камеры и экраны и т.д. МОжет ради определенной прибыли или престижа согласились бы на проверку всего )
<tagezi> они в сё в китае давно делают )
<tagezi> можно просто съездить на завод и договориться "тоже самое, только во с такой картинкой"
<[Raiden]> ну ок )
<tagezi> у нас когда лекцию читал деректор Венты (это аплиниский бренд), он расказывал, приезжаешь на завод к китайцам, берёш каталок, листаешь тыкаешь пальцем, платиш деньги, и тебе всё надом привозят
<[Raiden]> по Украине вполне гуглятся предложения
<[Raiden]> http://www.work.ua/jobs/1485865/?utm_source=ua.trovit&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=standart&utm_content=1485865
<tagezi> поэтому так много реплик теперь стало
<[Raiden]> http://chernihiv.hh.ua/vacancy/10622093?utm_content=Ukraine&utm_medium=meta&utm_campaign=Premium&utm_source=trovit
<[Raiden]> 2 примеров хватит
<tagezi> с Firewall проще всего )) его нет
<[Raiden]> Leagnus: http://ua.trovit.com/rabota/системный-администратор-linux-работа
<SergeyIT> tagezi, опять колбасит?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да странно, инет работает вроде
<Leagnus> цитирую: "в интерактивную компанию требуется..."
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<NoOova> Поскажите, у меня курьер разьехался
<tagezi> курьеры?
<[Raiden]> Расчленяет наверное
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> =)
<UNIm95> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> ку
<Sergey_IT> ку
<UNIm95> вопрос есть: как сделать лупу в компизе?
<Sergey_IT> залить воду между слоями экрана монитора
<UNIm95> теоретически через ccsm и Enhanced zoom desktop
<UNIm95> я испытываю через виртуалку но при нажатии на горячие клавиши ничего не происходит
<UNIm95> даже при назначении на одиночную клавишу зума нет.
<UNIm95> Вопрос это проблема виртуалки или я что-то не так делаю?
<UNIm95> Может кто проверить на реальной машине? рабочий стол unity
<[Raiden]> в компизе раньше даже 2 варианта лупы было. 1 из наверное остался.
<[Raiden]> а проверить не могу
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  там 2 варианта и осталось.
<UNIm95> просто у меня оба не запускаются
<UNIm95> да и вообще горячие клавиши компиза не пашет.
<Sergey_IT> компиз не нужен, как и юнити
<[Raiden]> Ну, компиз был нужен. Я считаю. Он показал нвой путь и его реализацию )  Как можно использовать 3д функции железа.
<[Raiden]> И к счастью разработчики моего де это увидели, учли и часть возможностей реализовали у себя.
<Sergey_IT> а они в ДЕ нужны?
<[Raiden]> а почему нет. Я сую мышку в угол и вижу все окна, сую в другйо - вижу все столы и т.д.
<[Raiden]> чем плохо?
<UNIm95> народ. нужна помощь бабушке с плохим зрением. для этого современные ДЕ говно. причем все ДЕ. какие-то свистоперделки прицепили а экранную лупу убрали нахрен
<UNIm95> на том компе бегает дефолтная убунта12.04 с компизом
<[Raiden]> в гноме 3 возможно есть расширением , не проверял. В кде не убрали.
<tagezi> вро де в кде была фишка для плохо видящих
<tagezi> да вроде и в юнити была
<UNIm95> сейчас у меня в виртуалке такая же ос что и на компе
<UNIm95> но у меня не выполняются клавиши компиза
<tagezi> зачем тебе в виртуаке она если на компе стоит.. ты же просто лупу включаешь
<tagezi> может так перехват работает криво как-то..
<tagezi> виртуализацию чем делаешь?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  до того компа 1500 км.
<UNIm95> поэтому я гоняю в виртуалке
<UNIm95> и пытаюсь найти решение
<[Raiden]> а там зум не колесом мыши был?
<[Raiden]> с альтом или ктрл
<tagezi> Kmag - в кде
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> чото нет лагает (
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  у меня даже одиночные клавиши не пашут.
<[Raiden]> Кмаг отдельное приложение, возможно будет работать где-то ещё.
<[Raiden]> помимо нег ов квине есть эффект лупа
<UNIm95> Кмаг попробывал в unity
<UNIm95> выглядит очень хреново
<[Raiden]> гугли тогда про юнити и хоткеи компиза )
<Sergey_IT> я бы большой монитор купил, а использовать низкое разрешение
<[Raiden]> неродное разрешение на тфт не самая хорошая идея.
<[Raiden]> а вот шрифтики можно увеличить
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: говорят есть твикер MyUnity , там может чего-нить есть
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  шрифты уже увеличены. Сейчас посмотрю MyUnity
<UNIm95> Черт
<UNIm95> оказывается в виртуалке убунта в режиме 2Д
<UNIm95> то есть с выключенным компизом
<Sergey_IT> 12.04?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  спс за MyUnity. она как раз об этом и сказала.
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT да 12.04
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> неожиданная развязка
<Sergey_IT> в 2д нельзя менять размер иконок в лаунчере - это первое, что в глаза бросается
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/e/1/9/9/e/5ef22e74819fd0bf616c04f6da1.jpg
<Sergey_IT> хорошо бы с витрин убрали еще колу и энергетики
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: будучи в германии могу сказать что они квас и сгущенку готовить не умеют
<[Raiden]> покупай с доставкой из рф ))
<[Raiden]> Кто-то там выше работу искал. Может немцам квас продавать вместо ит?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  сгущенку получаю из дома, у нас в Беларуси она лучшая, а квас импортируют нам из рф
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> норм
<UNIm95> здесь в русском магазе еть даже ролтон и биг ланч =)
<UNIm95> есть*
<Sergey_IT> сгущенки у нас нет нормальной (
<[Raiden]> ролтон в германии это круто )
<UNIm95> Кстати он сколько в России стоит? у нас 35 центов.
 * Sergey_IT залез в гугл, чтобы узнать, что такое ролтон (
<[Raiden]> А я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> 1.5 литра кваса 45 рублей. Котоырй я сча покупаю.
<[Raiden]> буду в магазе - может гляну )
<UNIm95> 2,29 евро 3 литра кваса
<[Raiden]> вполне нормально.
<tagezi> сгущёнки и в россии нет нормальной
<[Raiden]> в мск рогачевская везде лежит
<tagezi> какая-то московская фабрика делает что-то.. но с беларуской не сравниться )
<Sergey_IT> а ты ее варить пробовал?
<[Raiden]> неа, варить давно нет. От них же вареную покупаю егорка.
<tagezi> кто же теперь варит то? ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: та как динозавр прям )
<tagezi> ты*
<[Raiden]> http://karpov.nnov.ru/data/foto/Belarus/egorka200.jpg
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  советую брать из посёлка Глубокое
<UNIm95> Рогачёв слишком близко к чернобылю.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> У нас пара своих ещё есть , может не таких, но вроде без заменителей молока )
<[Raiden]> Алексеевская и густияр татарская.
<tagezi> адексеевская помоему вообще отстой
<tagezi> вообще сейчас моло что похоже на советскую сгёщенку
<tagezi> может не хватает выдержки в подвалах в бомбоубежищ )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  http://goo.gl/maps/ZqhCY
<UNIm95> это где какой город находится.
<[Raiden]> Да я уж всю жизнь её ем, врятли буду искать другую. Если только случайно
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  та же банка но надпись глубокое: www.glmkk.by
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, чтобы понять качество сгущенки, ее сварить надо
<Sergey_IT> мы раньше торты делали - сейчас нет тех продуктов - синтетика какая то
<[Raiden]> варёнка рогачевская сбивается в крем как надо
<[Raiden]> там есть что-то из химии, зато не варить хрен знает сколько )
<Sergey_IT> всего то 2 часа
<UNIm95> Мы уже один раз забыли варящуюся сгущенку =)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-03
<_d4vid> re all
<_d4vid> как вы тут?
<s0r0ka> утра
<s0r0ka> уважаемые я понимаю что есть гугл и т.д но хочетса услышать вашего мнения и объяснения
<s0r0ka> Увеличиваем максимальный размер сегмента памяти до 8Гб. Для менее мощных машин устанавливают от 64Мб до половины объема оперативки. root@srv1c:~# echo "kernel.shmmax=8589934592" >>/etc/sysctl.conf
<s0r0ka> root@srv1c:~# sysctl -p
<s0r0ka> это если я правильно понял указываеться размер который может использовать ядро системы?
<royek> ку чатлане
<artemz> привет
<royek> ку
<SergeyIT> ук
<royek> http://hkar.ru/t7nt
<SergeyIT> а чем itmages.ru не подходит?
<royek> в смысле? в качестве хостинга?
<SergeyIT> упало
<SergeyIT> royek, да, медленно грузит
<royek> да я первый попавшийся взял
<royek> короче ну эту убунту. поставлю минт с матэ
<royek> кажа там удобная
<royek> наведешь на муз файл и он проигрываттья начнет
<royek> двух панельность по ф3
<royek> короче много удобностей
<[Raiden]> я так думаю, наведение на файл для плея придумали ещё в гноме2, т.к. было страшно лень реализоывать панел ьс превью.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> оно и правда ничего, если только сулчайн омышку не двинешь на файл
<[Raiden]> ...и оттуда перекочевало в циннамон. А в гном3 по прежнему не смогли сделать превью прям в фм и сделали внешней программой.
<SergeyIT> royek, удобности от задач зависят
<[Raiden]> .
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2014/06/03/161348/
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> да, ночи
<archi> Товарищи знатоки, подскажите пожалуйста, как в текстовом файле удалить все строки, где кол-во символов меньше 8ми?
<archi> Кто-ни будь может подсказать по sed ?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-04
<archi> Кто ни-будть может подсказать по sed ?
<baltazor> Всем привет. Сегодня обновился до Ubuntu 14.04 и заметил пару не приятных багов, может кто знает как пофиксить, в 12.04 у меня было 2 расскладки англ. и русская, при смене расскладки загорался индикатор Scroll Lock'a сейчас почему то такого нету и при смене расскл
<baltazor> адки перестает гореть индикатор Num Lock хотя сам num lock работает, может кто подскажет сейчас это пофиксить можно, или нужно ждать
<baltazor> багфикса?
<baltazor> спасибр
<royek> ку чатлане!
<andrex> ку
<royek> кто нибудь подружил мате с компиз?
<tagezi> зачем?
<tagezi> хочу что бы в консоли без иксов рабочие столы кубиком крутились?
<royek> что бы docky конкретно рабатал
<royek> прятался например. без компиза он висит
<royek> в принципе больше от него ни чего не нужно
<royek> компиз не нужен - но для docky он необходим
<royek> или мате с компизом не подружили?
<tagezi> моет тогда квин поставить? он тоже панель умеет прятать =)
<royek> кде не люблю
<royek> тогда уже опенбокс тинт2
<royek> так опенбокс + тинт2 + рокс в принципе не плохо было бы если бы рокс мог переключаться в двухпанельный режим
<royek> а так у рокс самое богатое меню
<tagezi> andrex: а чо без компиза типа панель нельзя убрать? о_О
<tagezi> или это фича мате конкретно?
<andrex> юнитивская панель и гномовская спокойно прячется без компиза
<andrex> это егошний какойто неправильный док
<wapus> добрый вечер
<wapus> эм... есть кто нибудь?
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<tagezi> ночер
<Sergey_IT> белый ночер
<Sergey_IT> у тебя белее
<tagezi> да, белее.. на верное, чуть чуть.. реально выидно разницу в апатитах )
<tagezi> солнце вообще не садиться ночью )
<tagezi> я дочку хочу свозить к 22 июня ближе за полярный круг.. а то она не разу такого не видела
<Sergey_IT> и я не видел... свози и меня )
<Sergey_IT> на самую северную точку европы, в норвегию?
<tagezi> не, туда дорого пока
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B8
<tagezi> чуть северноее есть прекрасные тропы походить
<tagezi> http://www.retkikartta.fi/
<tagezi> карта с тропами, домиками, местами для кострищ, заподениками ... и многим чес ещё )
<tagezi> чем*
<Sergey_IT> у меня сын 2 года назад ездил туда, посмотреть
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-05
<SergeyIT> утра
<pbunny> всем привет
<pbunny> такой вопрос:
<pbunny> установил убунту, настроил звук, подключил наушники, всё вроде ок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сейчас комп чистил, куча шерсти и войлока. а вот пыль необычная какая то. походу пудру просыпали )
<pbunny> но когда потом вытаскиваю наушники из ушей, они все забиты серой, хотя я уши тщательно чистил
<pbunny> как вы справляетесь с серой в наушниках?
<pbunny> наушники такого типа - http://www.whitegadget.com/attachments/mobile-accessories/17425d1224587019-philips-gogear-earphone-philips-gogear-earphone.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> накладные наушники вместо внутриканальных
<tagezi> установи программу zapisatsakjftalmologu )
<pbunny> неудобно, +плеер малопощный, затычки большую громкость дадут
<tagezi> или к лору
<pbunny> да, я их для плеера тоже использую
<pbunny> tagezi: ну так производство серы в ушах - не патология
<pbunny> хотелось какое-нибудь техническое решение
<tagezi> правила прочитай )
<pbunny> tagezi: на плеере линуксовая прошивка, почти убунта
<tagezi> в наушниках её нет
<pbunny> но наушники являются проводником убунты!
<tagezi> и в твоих ушах походу тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если в ушах прошивка в серогенераторе не на линухе, то вопрос офтом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *офтоп
<pbunny> на линуксе естественно, иначе я бы тут не спрашивал
<pbunny> итак, кто как справляется с этой проблемой (с внутриканальными наушниками)?
<tagezi> была бы на линухе, ты бы не тролил тут
<pbunny> я не верю что никто из вас не пользуется внутриканальными наушниками, вместо того чтобы выставлять штыки могли бы и помочь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pbunny: "Во вторых, вставляя в ухо любой объект, ваш организм будет реагировать увеличенным производством ушной серы. Это такая защитная реакция от увеличения популяций бактерий во влажной среде; очистку ушного канала рекомендуется дела
<JohnDoe_71Rus> отсюда http://habrahabr.ru/post/202276/
<pbunny> как это связано с убунтой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не использовать внутриканальники. тебе сразу сказали
<pbunny> плеер маломощный, на других наушниках максимальная громкость будет недостаточной
<pbunny> внутриканальные находятся наиболее близко к перепонке и соответственно при одинаковой мощности сигнала дают большую громкость
<tagezi> andrex: с добрым утром )
<pbunny> оу, спасибо
<wapus> добрый день
<wapus> есть кто?
<linux_> Добрый
<wapus> ребята, есть люди готовые ответить на глупый вопрос новичка?
<linux_> Как новичек, новичку, да)
<wapus> хех.... у меня проблемы с видео, в инете тормозит. феш кфвущт ьщишдшен 9100 igp встроенное..
<pbunny> wapus: соболезную
<wapus> ati radeon mobility
<pbunny> выкинь каку
<wapus> ну зачем так
<pbunny> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/ASUS_ZENBOOK_UX302LG/ - вот неплохой
<SergeyIT> менять, однозначно
<wapus> в другом дистре все норм, но его установить некак. денюжку просят..(\
<linux_> а flgx на него не ставится?
<pbunny> wapus: это вирус
<pbunny> экран блочит и просит отправить смс?
<wapus> Alive Topaz  все норм, но там 15 баксов хотять..(
<wapus> за модуль установки денег хотят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот такой ноут http://market.yandex.ru/model-spec.xml?modelid=8481129&hid=91013 киношки и сериалы смотрю, проблем нет. дрова открытые
<pbunny> заработай, не ребёнок уже
<wapus> а так ознакамливайся сколько душа желает
<pbunny> JohnDoe_71Rus: too old :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато работает
<wapus> <+pbunny>, попрошу не хамить. я сюда за помощью обратился..
<pbunny> JohnDoe_71Rus: мусорник тоже работает - http://bomz.org/i/bomz/54911_2011.06.12_bomz.org_img_0631.jpg
<pbunny> wapus: я не хамлю, я советую
<pbunny> 15 долларов вполне достижимы для людей твоего возраста
<SergeyIT> wapus, я 9200 выкинул, когда 12.04 вышла...
<wapus> делема в том, что на аливе топаз  видео в нете не тормозит, а вот в других - печаль. так с диска все норм.
<pbunny> кури флэш
<pbunny> + освой написание слова "дилемма"
<pbunny> русский человек всё таки
<wapus> устанавливал флешь, не помогает, даже браузер утанавливал как в топазе - не помогло
<linux_> дрова все стоят?
<wapus> да, все стоят
<wapus> поределяется карта, какой то командой помню смотрел. устанавливал даже оф дрова от амд для своей видеокарты - не помогло
<andrex> wapus: попробуй аппаратное ускорение во флеше выключить
<linux_> каталист стоит?
<linux_> 12.04?
<wapus> ставил каталист с радеона не помогло
<wapus> нет вроде
<pbunny> пахнет флэш
<pbunny> у тебя от адоба?
<linux_> с радеона ставится последний, он не поддерживает старые карты
<wapus> угу от адоба ставил
<pbunny> в виртуалке с вендой пробовал смотреть?
<wapus> нет
<wapus> на ноут сразу ставил
<wapus> нет под рукой 2 пк
<wapus> в лесу я с пчелами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато есть liveCD/Flash
<wapus> андрекс, как выключить аппаратное ускорение флешь?
<pbunny> имхо стремление использовать современные возможности веба на доисторическом железе по меньше мере наивны
<wapus> бани, вам говорят, что в другом дистре все нормально
<pbunny> а в свете истинности утверждения "деньги - мера экономии времени", достижение такой цели выйдет значительно дороже, чем покупка нормального ноута на котором всё сразу заработает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wapus: убери каталист, верни опенсорсный радеон.
<wapus> для меня сие уже дело принципа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все должно работать изкоробки
<linux_> а дистрибутив какой?
<wapus> дистр runtu lite 14.*  последний
<pbunny> "дело принципа" - абсолютно неконструктивное поведение, основывающееся исключительно на нежелании признать свои прошлые ошибки
<andrex> ну либо по видео пкм и тама в настройках снять галку либо sudo mkdir /etc/adobe && sudo gedit /etc/adobe/mms.cfg с таким содержимым EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 OverrideGPUValidation=true последнее может не работать уже
<pbunny> желание это настолько сильно, что пациент создаёт иллюзии своего неминуемого успеха при продолжении ошибочного пути, и уверывает в них
<andrex> pbunny: прекращай
<andrex> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/ef85w
<wapus>  ему про ивана, а он про ерему заливает, не вижу смысла продолжать  с вами диалог бани
<pbunny> andrex: я объясняю человеку, что целесообразнее обновить железо, чем неделями ковыряться в несбыточных надеждах
<linux_> + за опенсорсные дрова
<wapus> я не могу установить опен дрова пишет что не нашел их в репозитории
<wapus> пытался уже
<andrex> удали закрытые открытые уже есть
<linux_> +pbunny, тут не в деньгах дело, а в принципе. У меня комп валяется пень 2й, очень было интересно реанимировать. Еслиб копаться не нравилось, вообще бы линух не ставил
<SergeyIT> pbunny, с 9100 мобилити, насколько помню, проблемы у людей и на старых дистрах были (после 10.04)
<wapus> при вводе команды sudo apt-get update  выдает такую ошибку  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/radeon/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<SergeyIT> wapus, это тебе... а не бани, ошибся
<pbunny> linux_: в каком "принципе"?
<andrex> и вобще grep Matched /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linux_> +pbunny Хочется нормализовать работу старого ноута,  человек же написал, что это уже дело принципа и хочет разобраться что к чему
<pbunny> linux_: http://satway.ru/blog/principles-evil/
<wapus> тем более что в другом дистре все отлично работает
<pbunny> "Принципы — это закостеневший опыт былых поражений, костыль, позволяющий под благовидным предлогом отказаться от ответственности за свою жизнь, за принятие осознанных и, главное, своих решений."
<pbunny> wapus: твоё решение убить неограниченное количество времени ради экономии 15$ - осознанное/
<pbunny> ?
<pbunny> во сколько ты оцениваешь час своей жизни?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бесценно, для всего остального есть MC
<linux_> +pbunny, посмотрел бы я как ты курсовую без принципов написал.
<pbunny> по какому предмету?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> linux_: он бы безпринципно сдал портрет мертвого американского президента
<pbunny> не вижу каким образом психическое расстройство под названием принципиальность связано с написанием курсовой
<pbunny> принципиальность - это когда человек не думает над решением, а принимает его потому что "так надо" или "так было всегда"
<pbunny> и объясняет это потом как "сделал/сделаю из принципа" с гордо поднятой головой, хотя с таким же успехом мог сказать "я дурак"
<SergeyIT>  pbunny, чего же ты нам тут свою принципиальность впариваешь
<linux_> Ахах) Джон))
<pbunny> я против принципиальности же
<SergeyIT> это тоже принципиальность
<linux_> а ради чего ты нам это доказываешь?
<pbunny> нет, это осознанное решение
<pbunny> linux_: ради человечества
<linux_> Зашел на канал убунту, а попал на психологию
<pbunny> оно слишком погрязло в когнитивных искажениях
<pbunny> linux_: от психологии ещё никто не убегал
<pbunny> во всяком случае, пока обладал психикой
<SergeyIT> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ради человечества напиши работу и получи за нее нобелевку. лет через *-дцать
<pbunny> SergeyIT: я объясняю человеку, почему лучше купить уже нормальный ноут
<pbunny> это связано с его вопросом
<linux_> Я знаю один вариант помощи человечеству - убить всех человеков! А вообще давайте завязывать, от тематики мы сильно отклонились
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну тогда начать с посильного, с себя
<andrex> вобще 9100 заводилась норм
<andrex> после плясок с бубном)
<linux_> На опенсорсных дровах она норм заводилась, если конечно они ставились.
<tagezi> хороший бубен стоит дороже ноута )
<linux_> На сайте тема есть.
<andrex> если он придет ткните его в > !sgfxi
<linux_> да врядли придет, какой то тут прием не радушный.
<SergeyIT> она работать будет, но тормозить не по-детски будет, проходил
<linux_> Господа, а не подскажете, как иксы собрать? А то странно, все работает, но файла xorg нету и собираться не хочет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после 10.04 xorg.conf раскидан по разным местам и управляется xorg.conf.d
<tagezi> если хочиться собирать, почему не выбрать генту?
<tagezi> там каждый раз при обнове нужно пересобирать, весело )
<linux_> Собирать мне не особо хочеться, а покопаться да.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если хочется собирать, почему не выбрать LEGO :)
<linux_> Лего я люблю :)
<wapus> еще раз дня доброго всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wapus: !sgfxi
<linux_> wapus, !sgfxi погугли и поставь
<tagezi> libreoffice, например пересобирается примерно 4 часа на i5 с 4 гигами )
<wapus> ок. счас испробуем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> держать отдельную машину для сборки.
<linux_> да он то мне зачем) Джон, а где его теперь искать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя... там же не пакеты. снова собирать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> linux_: кого искать?
<linux_> xorg
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/
<linux_> и кто нибудь с irssi сидит?
<tagezi> очень много интресного пишут ребята, в том числе и по видео и по флешу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> linux_: сделай поиск по xorg.conf.d и посмотри что за файлики лежат в папках. думаю разберешься с принципом
<linux_> окей, спасибо.
<linux_> еще раз повторюсь, есть кто с терминальных клиентов?
<andrex> ну я с терминального клиента :D
<linux_> хех) не подскажешь, как мне обратиться к нику? То есть к конкретному пользователю
<andrex> ni[tab]
<linux_> andrex: спасибо, а то сижу тут с манами.
<andrex> незачто
<wapus> вечер добрый
<wapus> кому не ответил - 1001 извинение, у меня ноут по вай фай подключен к другому - весьма зависим от того
<tagezi> точку доступа купи себе
<wapus> в принципе тот ноут и есть точка доступа
<tagezi> ноуты плохо ставить под точку доступа
<tagezi> да и под серваки тоже
<wapus> он через 3г модем подключен, на него конектифай установлен, а я в свою очередь уже к нему подключаюсь. так что когда конечный пользователь его выключит - я без инета..
<wapus> ребят, ввожу команду: cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi, а он пишет нет такой команды cd
<tagezi> cd /usr/share/l
<tagezi> cd /usr/share/locale
<tagezi> ой.. блин.. жара
<tagezi> cd /usr/local/bin
<tagezi> те кто без причины пишут в приват, буд отправляться в игнор =)
<SergeyIT> если копи-пасте,  то "с" может быть из кирилицы
<tagezi> да
<SergeyIT> tagezi, суров ты однако
<tagezi> да дастали уже..
<tagezi> им ответиш а они сразу свадьбу давай играть )
<tagezi> вот, это одна из проблем вафлей через ноут... вечно всё глючит тормозит и лагает
<tagezi> у хуавея есть яйцо, втыкаешь туда симку и лидиш как хочешь
<tagezi> сидишь*
<wapus_> у меня обстоятельства такие
<wapus_> готов через асю или скайп от кого либо консультацию получить... но есть ли такие?
<tagezi> не ужели ещё у когото эти анахронизмы остались? )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тебе обновы приходят?
<wapus_> ну я новичек в линуксе, всего неделя... 11 лет пользовался исключительно окном...  для меня линукс был за пределами мечтаний, казалась очень сложной.. вот решил немного разобраться. во всяком случае приятно удивлен его работой при малых систÐ
<wapus_> всегда есть выход, только новичек его искать год будет, а под опытным глазом и совете - сократит время на много
<tagezi> у меня говняный ирк-клиент, он конец строки не понимает, поэтому такие длинные сообщения у меня показываються примерно так ‡Ñ‚Ð°ÐœÐžÐ¹, казалась ПчеМÑ
<wapus_> при вводе команды sgfxi пишет:ERROR: (211) You cannot start sgfxi with sudo. Please start sgfxi  properly as root (use either 'sudo su -' (note the '-' at the end)  to become root, or login as root directly). If 'sudo su -' does not  work, please let the sgfxi maintainer know, and if your system  has root locked (why would anyone do that?) then you will have to  unlock root.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, приходят, но не обновляюсь, новое ядро пока взад взято
<wapus_> хотя рут включил
<tagezi> SergeyIT: чо так всё глючит сильно?
<SergeyIT> не знаю, жду
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня что-то обновы не идут, всякая муть только.. типа библиотек для разрабов и всё такое
<SergeyIT> библиотек много - это да... щас обновлюсь )
<SergeyIT> 83 пакета, 18 не будут обновляться
<tagezi> понятно.. наверное просто кдешника как всегда выпустили и забили
<tagezi> у меня за месяц всего пакетов 15 обновилось
<SergeyIT> много qt5 обновлений
 * SergeyIT перегружаюсь
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня вроде не было обнов по кути
<tagezi> кутикриатор как глючил, пак и продолжает это фигнёй маяться
<tagezi> его на верное тоже на арозу перевели )
<SergeyIT> а у тебя qt5 установлен?
<tagezi> ну, он по умолчанию теперь идёт
<SergeyIT> у меня постоянно что то обновляется в кути5
<tagezi> так что и кути 5 и 4 стоит
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а у тебя только оф репы?
<SergeyIT> да
<tagezi> не вошедшее в оф релиз подключены?
<SergeyIT> нет
<SergeyIT> хотя, не знаю, система то с ноября стоит
<SergeyIT> не, ничего лишнего
<tagezi> хм.. у меня по логам нет обнов кути
<tagezi> о_О
<SergeyIT> а в установках рекомендованные обновления отмечены?
<brestows> народ кто нить ставил mediawiki
<brestows> ?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да у меня все галки выставлены
<tagezi> и не поддерживаемые, и рекомендованые и не вошедшие
<UNIm95> tagezi:  а что ищешь?
<UNIm95> может могу помочь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да просто с Sergey_ITобновы сравнивали, у него qt5 обновилась, а у меня чото не хотит.. с 16 апреля нет обнов для кути
<UNIm95> tagezi:  а какой у тебя репозиторий?
<tagezi> оф
<UNIm95> может у Sergey_IT ppa какой включит?
<tagezi> не, он только оф ппа пользуется, он ваще терпеть не может что-то не официально )
<Sergey_IT> чего пристали... нет у меня никаких ппа, не был, не привлекался
<Sergey_IT> только обновил на нетбуке и тоже были пакеты из qt5
<tagezi> ну вот..
<tagezi> это наверное всё индуские проклятия )
<Sergey_IT> qtdeclarative5-dev, libqt5qml5, libqt5quick5, libqt5quicktest5...
<Sergey_IT> и еще часть отложена
<tagezi> он говорит что утановлено в ручную самая новая версия
<Sergey_IT> вместе с новым ядром *-27
<tagezi> не, я дро стоит
<Sergey_IT> логи глянь, может у тебя в темную обновляется
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты когда в последний раз обновлялся? в ноябре? )
<Sergey_IT> час назад
<tagezi> а до этого? )
<Sergey_IT> 03.06.14
<Sergey_IT> а ядро  *-27 не ставится - отложено
<tagezi> ну тада у меня седя странно ведёт система
<Sergey_IT> тебя забанили )
<tagezi> угу..
<Sergey_IT> ошибся, те пакеты от 03.06
<Sergey_IT> сегодня libqt5sql5-sqlite, qt5-default
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: они тоже новые
<tagezi> но сегодня не обновлялись
<tagezi> может просто из не вошедших в релиз прилетели раньше?
<Sergey_IT> может у тебя в темную обновляется или у тебя пропоузд включено
<Sergey_IT> qt5-default в релиз не вошло?
<tagezi> версия могла не войти
<tagezi> не, по логам только тогда когда я в консоли обновляю
<tagezi> и потом я в логах смотрел когда что обновилось
<tagezi> на память то хрен что вспомнишь
<Sergey_IT> сладкое ешь - память улучшает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чото последние годы память всё в животе как-то скапливается )
<Sergey_IT> боюсь представить )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а чо представлять то? ) http://goo.gl/9olLhL
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, свитер у тебя классный и прическа ))
<tagezi> стараюсь от можы не отставать
<tagezi> =)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-06
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Есть что нибудь вменяемое с giu для редактирования файлов *.vcf ? это список контактов на телефонах
<andrex> еволюшен?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а че нить узкоспециализированное. для почты у меня громоптица
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а в гром птице нельзя?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может и можно. мне не нужно сливать адресную книгу почтовика и телефона. мне просто надо редактировать контакты телефона, потом залить обратно в телефон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://news.drweb.com/show/?i=5801&lng=ru&c=5 это кто ж его рутом то установит
<tagezi> доктор веб уже задолбал писать трояны с возмжностью ддос-ата
<tagezi> к
<JohnDoe_71Rus> до чего техника дошла http://autopoet.yandex.ru/
<nastyCreeper> есть кто из Славянска?
<stasdizzi> из Харькова
<wan-man> всем привет
<wan-man> живые есть?
<SergeyIT> !ask > wan-man
<ubuntuhelp> wan-man, please see my private message
<wan-man> Есть ли нормальный GUI клиент SVN в Ubuntu, подобный TortoiseSVN? Нигде не могу найти. Заранее спасибо за помощь.
<SergeyIT>  а в ценре приложений посмотреть svn...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ему черепашка нужна. остальные наверно все перепробовал
<SergeyIT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_server/%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0_%D1%83%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81
<SergeyIT> D0%B8%D1%8F%D0%BC%D0%B8/subversion
<SergeyIT> не хватило (
<andrex|off> http://tinyurl.com/okk8b7o вот так нада :D
<wan-man> ок, по тегу subversion попробую еще на ubuntu.ru пользовательскую документацию почитать
<SergeyIT> http://goo.gl/aQCSPV
<andrex> или так
<wan-man> короткая ссылка первая кстати не открылась, вторая норм, но я уже нашел этот материал, читаю, спасибо
<andrex> конешно не открылась, он ссылку в 2 сообщения вколотил)
<teddyp1cker> wan-man: близкого к tortoise я так и не нашел
<teddyp1cker> http://rabbitvcs.org/ вроде самый близкий
<SergeyIT> andrex, это не я, а плагин (
<wan-man> teddyp1cker: вот и я также, но не перестаю искать
<SergeyIT> а зачем оно вам?
<teddyp1cker> зачем svn? - не знаю давно с него ушел
<teddyp1cker> зачем гуй -  ну удобно же
<teddyp1cker> https://github.com/rabbitvcs/rabbitvcs - они кстати тут теперь
<teddyp1cker> я вот sourcetree хочу под линуксы - но не судьба
<wan-man> SergeyIT: пытаюсь организовать командную работу переводчиков с использованием OmegaT, по ней недавно нашел возможность работать с одним проектом в онлайне, а SVN в данном случае будет использоваться для управлениями версиями - такую комбинацию 
<wan-man> поэтому и решил остановиться на SVN
<SergeyIT> сочувствую - гуманитарии - это отдельная проблема
<teddyp1cker> wan-man: плохая идея мне кажется - transiflex для этогт есть
<SergeyIT> а что переводят то?
<wan-man> teddyp1cker: transiflex он коммерческий
<wan-man> SergeyIT: одна группа изначально детские сказки, другая в помощь по BlenderWiki
<andrex> капец
<SergeyIT> мда
<tagezi> http://safe.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/06/06/575027
<teddyp1cker> wan-man: есть опен-сорс план
<wan-man> teddyp1cker: хорошо сегодня попытаюсь разобраться с этим ресурсом, главное ограничения по бесплатной найти, спасибо
<teddyp1cker>  если твой проект опенсорс - то все бесплатно
<teddyp1cker> и без ограничений
<wan-man> а ну тогда должно быть всё супер
<teddyp1cker> Crowdsource translations for your Open Source project for free on Transifex with no word count limits.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<[Raiden]> привет
<Sergey_IT> жара
<[Raiden]> а я тут попал в электричку с кондишеном вчера.
<[Raiden]> Сначала порадовало, но ехал я часа полтора и под конец курточку одел.
<Sergey_IT> без кондишена снял бы остатки? )
<[Raiden]> окошко бы приоткрыл :)
<[Raiden]> мой велик и речка Клязьма. Оттуда ехал, Владимир-Москва  http://itmages.ru/image/view/1706775/99cf8411
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему ехал на электричке а не на велике
<[Raiden]> Ну... Далеко. На велике 50км проехал.
<[Raiden]> а от москвы я бы опух и ещё не люблю по дорогам, там машины. )
<[Raiden]> мошки просто дофига. Говорят ванилин от неё спасает разведенный в воде.
<Sergey_IT> слабак, я в день 100-200км проезжал
<Sergey_IT> в мое время хорошо было - машин мало
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> и в лесах чисто было
<[Raiden]> пластиковых упаковок меньше было )
<[Raiden]> Хотя может и воспитание влияло
<Sergey_IT> один раз к погранцам попали с другом, под выборгом - заехали к сайменскому каналу случайно
<victor0000> привет
<victor0000> кто знает игра quake2 выполнить команда padsp ./quake2, но звук нет, пишет ошибке "SNDDMA_Init: Sorry, but your soundcard doesn't support trigger or mmap. (00005100)", у меня 12.04 и 14.04, а 10.04 без проблеима.
<Sergey_IT> привет
<Sergey_IT> не, только doom в линуксе видел (
<[Raiden]> Я давно играл,  звук был сразу, без padsp
<victor0000> 35) [Raiden]:  надо 14.04
<[Raiden]> скучная темная игра, замкнутые пространства
<[Raiden]> и старая
<[Raiden]> надеюсь помог её удалить :)
<Sergey_IT> q3f командная веселая была
<tagezi> игры вообще зло
<Sergey_IT> на работе играли в перерывах
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать эту реализацию http://www.yamagi.org/quake2/
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, в командную забавно играть было, с голосовой связью и когда знаешь кто за каким ником
<victor0000> ls /dev/dsp 12.04 и 14.04 небудет.
<[Raiden]> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-14.04/ubuntu-multiverse-amd64/yamagi-quake2_5.21~dfsg1-1_amd64.deb.html
<[Raiden]> линк на 32бит там же
<victor0000> [Raiden]: спасибо, папробую.
<victor0000> [Raiden]: yamagi-quake2_5.00.orig.tar.gz работает звук, спасибо. ))
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-07
<tagezi> утра всем
<ghabit> Добрый день. Помогите пожлауйста. У меня закончилось место на разделе с /home, реально ли "смонтироватЬ" определенную папку из /home на другой раздел с ntfs?
<andrex> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab !isomount.
<andrex> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Leagnus> привет! а нельзя просто симлинки на другие папки на других партицииях сделать?
<andrex> можно
<Scrimmer> andrex: йо
<andrex> Scrimmer: ку
<Leagnus> wow
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> кто нибудь знает Dash - главное меню можно отдельно установить в другом дисте?
<royek> или это только убунтовская?
<royek> dash меню, это чисто от юнити?
<royek> или даш меню можно установить отдельно?
<royek> а что такое "Фиктивный пакет для обновления" ??
<royek> хады
<He3HauKa> всем привет! имею вопрос : lubuntu 14.04 , браузер firefox  не открывает видео (что то с adobe  никак не срастается у него). А chrome - по непонятной причине сворачиватся не хочет и зависает.... реально бесит уже .   Кто знает как решить это зависание у хрома ...или
<He3HauKa> хотя б как плеер прикрутить намертво к мозилле
<andrex> He3HauKa: flash.so помоему в папку с плагинами мазилы ну и хрома тож навсякий)
<andrex> а так логи нада
<He3HauKa> andrex,  спасибо попозже посмотрю
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-08
<linux_> +i
<linux_> Доброго утра. Требуется помощь. Сижу с консоли, гуи не запускается. Не грузятся иксы.
<linux_> Загрузка фризится на Checking battery status...[ok]. На ПК где батареи нет.
<linux_> Нет никого?
<He3HauKa> привет всем! нужна помощь : немогу посмотреть где список снапшотов (у меня btrfs). Вот что выдаёт консоль при обновлении или чистке : Create a snapshot of '/tmp/apt-btrfs-snapshot-mp-j7afkncn/@' in '/tmp/apt-btrfs-snapshot-mp-j7afkncn/@apt-snapshot-2014-06-08_12:26:34'
<He3HauKa> но этот путь несуществует... в папке tmp  нету apt-btrfs
<onbot> это те райдена нада ждать
<He3HauKa>  значит буду ждать. Спасибо
<Sergey_IT> дня
<zergut> добрый вечер
<zergut> как установить необходимые драйвера на убунту?
<Sergey_IT> какие?
<zergut> все кроме сетевой платы наверное )
<zergut> ноутбук проблемный похоже
<Sergey_IT> а что не работает?
<zergut> звук
<zergut> разрешение изменить не могу
<zergut> монитора
<Sergey_IT> посмотри на форуме по типу железа
<zergut> как железо посомтреть?
<Sergey_IT> lspci и lsusb
<Sergey_IT> lspci -k -покажет и используемые драйвера
<zergut> спасибо
<zergut> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 0f04 (rev 0a)
<zergut> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2190
<zergut> значит ли это что драйвер есть?
<Sergey_IT> -k ключь поставь и драйвер покажет
<zergut> как обновить убунту до последнего релиза?
<Sergey_IT> какую?
<zergut> 10.10
<Sergey_IT> ставить 14.04 по-новой
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Fail!
<kyshtynbai> Работает.
<Sergey_IT> кто?
<rekcuFniarB> Обновил Убунту на впске 13.04 → 14.04 путём замены raring на trusty в sources.list и aptitude full-upgrade. А вы говорите так не стоит…
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Молоток лежал рядом, но топором гвоздь забить привычней.
<rekcuFniarB> Дебиян так и обновляют, не?
<[Raiden]> ктож его знает, это к ним.
<rekcuFniarB> А вот  со всякими специалными утилитами от Каноникла у многих возникают всякие проблемы.
<rekcuFniarB> do-release-upgrade или как его там…
<rekcuFniarB> Тем более 13.04 уже не поддерживается и его так не обновить.
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39958
<[Raiden]> в дебиановском хавту пишут про замену источников и apt-get dist-upgrade , а перескакивать через несколько версий в случае с убунтой не стоит, т.к. такой вариант обновления не тестируется.
<Sergey_IT> можно... но как повезет
<[Raiden]> да
<rekcuFniarB> Ну, на случай невезения есть бекапы.
<[Raiden]> Хавту дебиана содержит упоминание в некоторых случаях аптитуды, например для проверки обновлений, до апгрейда дистра, а в некоторых случаях апт-гет.
<[Raiden]> наплодили велосипедов )
<tagezi> а в английской версии тоже самое? )
<[Raiden]> Можете считать это критикой и убунты
<[Raiden]> В английской не смотрел
<rekcuFniarB> Ну, aptutude full-upgrade это то же что и apt-get dist-upgrade.
<[Raiden]> Первый стабильный релиз KDE Frameworks 5 ожидается в июле.   -  будет что потыркать , мне.
<[Raiden]> я ожидаю что оно будет почти таким же проблемным как кде 4.0 )
<tagezi> я думаю что он будет очень сырым ещё в июле
<tagezi> но поюзать нужно, а то они так ошибки и не исправят
<kyshtynbai> А что это за кде фреймворкс?
<kyshtynbai> Это новое кде? КДЕ 5 чтоль? С таким подназванием?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: базовый набор библиотек
<kyshtynbai> Куль! Поздравляю)!
<[Raiden]> Судя по видео в целом всё так же, в десктопнйо версии плазмы, снаружи.
<kyshtynbai> Ну, наверное начинку переписали.
<kyshtynbai> Всё же мажорный релиз.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-01
<barssc> всем привет
<yurau1504> привет
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> Да, и тебе
<barssc> здаров
<barssc> а кто нить пробовал смартфон с ubuntu touch?
<linnov> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, будьте добры, если кто знает: после установки убунту и включения фаервола ufw — доступ к интернету блокируется, послы отключения фаервола доступ возобновлен.
<linnov> $sudo ufw enable
<linnov> $sudo ufw status verbose
<linnov> active
<linnov> deny (incoming)
<linnov> allow (outgoing)
<linnov> disable (forward)
<linnov> logging on (low)
<linnov> Никто не знает?
<yurau1504> надо вывести все правила
<yurau1504> к нему гуи есть gufw
<yurau1504> какая система?
<yurau1504> у меня disabled (routed)
<usr0> #tor
<PashaU> есть тут каналы по joomla?
<yurau1504> ну поищи . открой все каналы
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-02
<groga> всем привет
<sveta> привет
<linnov> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, будьте добры, если кто знает: после установки убунту и включения фаервола ufw — доступ к интернету блокируется, после отключения фаервола доступ возобновлен.
<linnov> 	
<sveta> 1) укажите как вы его настроили 2) какая ошибка при неудачном подключении к Интернету
<linnov> 2sveta: настройки по умолчанию (то бишь ничего не настраивал). После 20 попытки системы подключиться — "Сбой при подключении к Сети"
<sveta> ничего себе) если вы можете здесь продержаться часик онлайн без файрвола то я попробую разобраться. сейчас я сбегаю на автобус
<linnov> конечно, благодарствую.
<sveta> также надеюсь на помощь от остальных товарищей но им тоже спать нравится
<linnov> я понимаю
<groga> С openstack кто нибуть работает ?
<tagezi> ufw - это не фаервол, а гуй к iptables
<tagezi> linnov: так что смотри правила которые сделаны
<linnov> 2tagezi: графичесий интерфейс к ufw gufw, сли не ошибаюсь. Правил никаких не вносилось вообще после включения ufw: входящие блок, исход. разрешены, routed выключено (последнее вызывает сомнение, поскольку ИСП раздает интернет по...
<linnov> ...pptp).
<tagezi> а pptp ты правильно настроил?
<tagezi> linnov: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PPTP_server#UFW_firewall_configuration
<tagezi> linnov: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119534/easiest-way-to-setup-ubuntu-as-a-vpn-server
<linnov> как бы для домашнего ПК без внутренней сети форвардинг не требуется или я ошибаюсь?
<tagezi> ну, у каждого свои тараканы, но если у тебя не белый ip и дома роутер стоит без проброса портов, то получается что у тебя провайдеровкий фаервол и твой роутеровский, зачем на ПК делать не понятно
<tagezi> кроме того, насколько я помню, все входящие запрещены поумолчанию, чего тебе ещё нужно?
<tagezi> заразу проще в браузере подцепить и впн тебе не поможет, и фаервол тоже )
<linnov> Маршрутизатора нет. Такая непонятка началась после версии 13,04, дебиана 7 и т.п. - по умолчаюнию раньше все работало, а в новых версиях нет.
<linnov> так вопрос то в том, что к интернету не подключается при включенном ufw.
<linnov> похоже, придется распечатывать iptables и изучать.
<linnov> Благодарствую за помощь. Всего доброго.
<tagezi> linnov: я тебе ссылки дал, там же настройка написана вроде
<tagezi> аа, там для сервера
<linnov> tagezi: куда перенаправлять пакеты, если ПК не является ни pptp-сервером, ни каким-либо вооще сервером, интернет он не раздает по причине отсутсвия ноутов, смартов и маршрутизатора.
<tagezi> linnov: да я уже понял.. не знаю.. никогда не заморачивался фаервордингом, обычно наоборот пытаешься всё открыть, ибо нифига не пашет
<linnov> IPV4 (raw):
<linnov> Chain INPUT (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)  Chain FORWARD (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes) Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<linnov> так и я вот недоумении...
<sveta> пустой вывод iptables, ок
<sveta> попробуйте почитать вывод команды `route`
<SergeyIT> О, у спящих уже разговоры во сне....
<tagezi> Свету начальник загонял совсем, она проблеммы во сне начала решать.. нормально ))
<tagezi> sveta: он свалил уже давно-давно
<sveta> о
<sveta> здесь всего 10 вечера
<tagezi> жесть.. у меня пока 3 дня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мы с тобой в одном поясе? что то расписание у тебя странное
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: всмысле странное?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну ты частенько в 10-11 дня спать уходишь
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: я обычно в это время только встаю.. но да, бывает что в 8 в 9 только ухожу
<tagezi> работы нет, вот и график не нормальный..
<tagezi> была бы работа, было  всё как у людей
<qqwplost> всем привет
<qqwplost> у меня вопрос установил tor но найти его не могу
<qqwplost> подскажите куда он установился
<andrex> whereis tor  ?
<andrex> !tor
<ubuntuhelp> Многие Ubuntu IRC каналы запрещают доступ через !proxy, таких как TOR из-за высокого уровня злоупотребления. Однако можешь получить скрытие твоего имени компьютера или адреса IP http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<qqwplost> да
<qqwplost> я уже его остановил, но найти не могу
<andrex> ппц короче я тебя не понимаю)
<andrex> тебе нужен сам тор? или его конфиги? или что?
<tagezi> цепочка серверов
<tagezi> andrex: трям ))
<andrex> tagezi: бу
<qqwplost> я скачал тор , установил, но не знаю глде вообще он
<qqwplost> хочу запуститьэ
<tagezi> ну так тебе конфиги нужны?
<andrex> service tor start
<tagezi> ааа, он иконку ищет? )
<andrex> ага
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> qqwplost: пользуй тор-броузер и не парься
<andrex> мне бы ваши проблемы
<andrex> толи openfiler толи freenas толи naf4free
<andrex> f=s
<andrex> и ваще я вчера на работе троллил любителей соц сетей)
<andrex> методом поднятия их у себя
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> тебе лижбы потролить когонить )
<tagezi> забань все соц сети, пусть работают )
<tagezi> и внешние почтовики заодно, с них много заразы прилетает )
<andrex> знаеш какое это наслаждение, когда, смотриш как кто то лезет в вк или одноглазники а потом бледнеет весь трясется и с такими здоровенными глазами по 5 рублей пытаецо понять почему не проходит логин и пароль
<tagezi> =)
<qqwplost> скиньте ссыльку на тор браузер пожалуйста
<andrex> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/tor-browser
<tagezi> угу, а потом нужно апдейт, а потом инстал... вообще можно в папочку скачать и мышкой тыкать
<andrex> юзай впн не парься :D
<tagezi> но это в гугл, кому прятаться незачем, тот пользуется фф пользует )
<tagezi> ты ему хочешь теперь объяснять как впн поднять? ))
<andrex> не нафиг
<andrex> я ща нас подыму и мыцо и спать
<tagezi> вот и я прото, пусть скачает тор браузер и тыкает в свои сайты )
<tagezi> слабый стал? )
<andrex> с контентом ХХХ
<andrex> а толку то там если нет на том конце тоже тора то от этой фигни толку с гулькин нос
<andrex> linxon: киш миш
<linxon> andrex: привет Андрюх
<tagezi> да не, можно пообрезать флеш и джаву, и тогда почти тор будет.. а так ставят тор, разрешают всёнасчете, а смысл? )
<andrex> Эх юрик юрик, иди бухай дальше
<andrex> ну тогды links какойнить юзать и все
<linxon> как дела? andrex
<andrex> linxon: норм
<andrex> linxon: поыми NAS за мну
<linxon> что?
<andrex> я те печеньку дам :D
<andrex> !nas
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nas'
<linxon> не брался я за такое
<andrex> гугл в помощ)
<andrex> а мне вот делать нефиг, решил из роутера нас забабахать
<andrex> с програмным рейдом
<andrex> может и получится
<linxon> а ну.. надо
<linxon> я пипец как наркоман хожу
<linxon> глаза черные
<linxon> уши обвисли
<andrex> круто
<linxon> эх суровая жизнь
<andrex> болеешь чтоль?
<linxon> да черт знает\
<linxon> так то язва
<linxon> может и почки туда же
<andrex> ну от язвы уши не обвисают)
<linxon> из-за нарушения ЖКТ если только
<andrex> обвисают от другого)
<linxon> неважно
<linxon> первое что в зеркале увидел
<tagezi> andrex: а можно из роутера сделать пульт управления квадролётом? )
<andrex> фз
<andrex> о работаеть гад такой
<andrex> завтра буду с накопителями возицо
<andrex> ладно покеды
<tagezi> ночи
<linxon> спокойной ночи Андрюх
<siptik> Привет всем
<siptik> Купил новый ноут и решил установить ubuntu. Но возникли серьезные проблемы с этим
<siptik> такое ощущение, что проблемы с видео-картой. В системе есть всего два цвета: Зеленый и фиолетовый (+ белый)
<siptik> причем иногда получается загрузится в нормальном режиме, но один черт есть баги в отображении. Например маргает полосочка в верху экрана примерно в 1-2 пикселя шириной
<siptik> вернее толщиной
<siptik> может у кого были такие проблемы?
<tagezi> дрова на видео поставь
<siptik> да вроде стоят\
<siptik> просто не понятно то, что иногда вроде как пытается работать
<siptik> ща фото сделаю
<siptik> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/7bltlse5dqz06u9/Apps/Shutter/%C3%90%C2%92%C3%91%C2%8B%C3%90%C2%B4%C3%90%C2%B5%C3%90%C2%BB%C3%90%C2%B5%C3%90%C2%BD%C3%90%C2%B8%C3%90%C2%B5_190.png
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<CheshaNeko> А ники знакомые еще остались)
<Sergey_IT> это клоны
<ubuntu-mate> hey
<ubuntu-mate> pshhh pshhhh
<ubuntu-mate> kak dela?
<Sergey_IT> ubuntu-mate, а кирилицей никак?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-03
<Planzar> Âñåì êîíñîëüêó.
<ubuntuhelp> Planzar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Planzar> Всем терминал.
<Planzar> Кто-нибудь ставил TeamViewer? Там же Wine + виндовская версия?
<|rapidsp|> типа того
<Planzar> Поставил вчера Кубунту 15.04. Сходу глюк: если подсоединить монитор не перед включением машины, а в процессе работы Кубунту, всё виснет намертво с узорчиками.
<Planzar> Второй сходу-глюк: после закрытия гуишного окошка настроек оси выпадает окно об аварийном завершении процесса.
<Planzar> Шо делаеццо.
<|rapidsp|> 14.04 работает ном :)
<|rapidsp|> *норм
<Planzar> Да уже раз поставил 15.04, то буду с ним пердолиться.
<Planzar> А ещё если прервать установку драйвера на видео, то при следующей перезагрузке ось переходит в emergency mode и перестаёт загружаться.
<Planzar> И это только начало. Только вчера вечерком накатил.
<Planzar> Когда крутил на виртуалке 14.10, ничего такого не было. На живом железе же уже вылезает всякое.
<Planzar> Но это всё некритично. На Рубях всё равно не помешает кодить.
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> отчет вышел от TDF http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2015/06/03/read-about-the-document-foundation-achievements-in-2014-download-the-annual-report/
 * Planzar наблюдает за перекати-полем, гуляющим по каналу.
<tagezi> Planzar: и как оно? )
<Planzar> tagezi: Вышел-зашёл-вышел-зашёл.
<tagezi> :)
<Planzar> Кубунта довольно хороша.
<SergeyIT> и чем же она хороша
<tagezi> SergeyIT: она просто хорошАаа
<|rapidsp|> кубунтость у нее повышенная
<|rapidsp|> меня например гном и юнити не любят
<tagezi> а кого они любит? они помоему генитически запрограммированы ненавидеть своих пользователей )
<Planzar> SergeyIT: Приятная. Хотя сходу после установки на живое железо 15.04 вылезло три глюка. Ну, я уже рассказывал.
<Planzar> На виртуалке с 14.10 Кубунтой такого не было.
<|rapidsp|> 14.04 рулит
<SergeyIT> ни гнома, ни юнити, ни кде... и где же я? (
<Planzar> Всем консольку.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> да уже ночера скоро
<Sergey_IT> у тебя еще день - белые ж ночи
<Planzar> Странные дела. Из коробки в Кубунте встали дрова и на встроенную звуковуху, и на внешнюю, но внешняя отсутствует в гуишных настройках записи звука.
<Planzar> То есть можно выставить приоритет только на воспроизведение.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-04
<Planzar> Кубунта подвисла после вызова в Амароке меню Вид.
<tagezi> утра всем
<Planzar> Уже обед.
<tagezi> Planzar: конда встал - тогда и утро
<Planzar> *зависть*
<tagezi> Planzar: забыдуешь что яплю по 4-6 часов в сутки?
<SergeyIT> заметно )
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> я уже и говорю примерно так же
<Planzar> Вуртату всё время меняет аватар на одно и то же.
<ViTiL> !nick ViTiL
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick ViTiL'
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> угу
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-05
<barssc> всем привет
<tagezi> дада,утра всем
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<svetlana> работает
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: прив. есть минутка пообщаться?
<NoOova> фсе. отбой :)
<Planzar> ubuntuhelp: Сап.
<moonserk> HI
<moonserk> люди не подскажите у меня долго грузится убунту в кернел логах этот пунк занимает 20 секунд random: nonblocking pool is initialized
<moonserk> HI
<NoOova> moonserk: а дальше что?
<moonserk> ну вот этот пунк занимает 20 секундб из за чего это может быть...
<moonserk> из за пустого пространства на диске?
<moonserk> или битые сектора например?
<moonserk> в смысле например минт грузится быстро
<moonserk> арч
<moonserk> тоже
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-06
<yurau1504> с добрым утром!
<yurau1504> шучу. почему у меня leferea стартует со втово раза только?
<froover> Как узнать, в каком стандарте сейчас работает точка доступа или клиент, G или N ?  В админке стоит мульти, то есть точка может переключаться для совместимости.
<froover> клиент Ubuntu 14.04.2
<yurau1504> для network manager есть командная строка
<yurau1504> не помню команду
<yurau1504> nmcli но она похоже не выводит качество связи.
<yurau1504> sudo lshw -class network выводит только возможности wifi
<yurau1504> нашел. iwconfig выводит частоту
<froover> yurau1504 как я по частоте это смогу определить? iwconfig пишет "IEEE 802.11abgn" ну это я ведь и так знаю, мне интересно в данный момент, какой стандарт работает n или какой то другой например g?
<yurau1504> в википедии посмотрите. какой соотвествует частоте и пропускной способности
<Planzar> Под Андроид юзаю AndroIRC, под Винду KVIrc, под Линукс Konversation.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-07
<mazda016> Ничего не понятно
<mazda016> Есть здесь кто?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mazda016> Понятно. Есть вопрос...Не могу установить WINE на Ubuntu 15.04. Форум пока не помог.
<Sergey_IT> видел, а почему 15.04?
<mazda016> Вот ссылка на сведения о системе.. http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0607/h_1433688746_8980913_5e4b0401c6.png
<Sergey_IT> ты не ответил, зачем 15.04?
<mazda016> С неё начал свое использование Ubuntu. Раньше опыта не имел
<Sergey_IT> без опыта ставь 14.04
<mazda016> С 15.04. вариантов нет? Только все настроил. Единственное чего не хватает, и то иногда, это WINE
<mazda016> Других проблем серьезных не возникало
<Sergey_IT> ну так погугли...
<mazda016> Занимаюсь этим сейчас параллельно. Пока без результата.
<mazda016>  /msg ubuntuhelp !mazda016
<mazda016> Было сообщение от одного из участников форума о том, что ему удалось поставить Wine на 15.04, но как он сделал так и не описал.
<Juriy> mazda016: а здесь смотрел? http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine_%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0
<aleksei`> вечер добрый
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-06
<anton_p> коллеги, посоветуйте линукс-дистр для слабого ноута. 2гб рам, дохлый амд
<anton_p> не генту
<anton_p> ктонить пробовал https://www.deepin.org/system.html ?
<andrex> dsl
<artus> утр
<artus> anton_p, буншен
<artus> бывший кранч
<anton_p> расшифруй
<artus> anton_p, что именно?
<artus> anton_p, ты тут ? поврос есть )
<anton_p> тут
<anton_p> думаю вот
<anton_p> на ноуте вин7, еле дышит, зараза. апдейты к 7ке кончились больше года назад, надо уже менять. если 10ка не будет нормально шевелиться там, то надо что то линуксовое воткнуть
<anton_p> ноут не мой, поэтому не хотелось там особо что то менять, с другой стороны, его дали жене в бессрочное пользование
<anton_p> предыдущая попытка с лив-юсб попробовать там лубунту была не особо впечатляющей
<artus> а нафига тебе апдейты к 7ке ?
<anton_p> чтобы не захакали бедную винду
<anton_p> там же дырок завались просто.
<anton_p> и ваще, в 7ке какие то говнопроцессы постоянно жрут то диск то цпу
<anton_p> которые я не понимаю ваще что делают
<artus> ойдалааадноооо , отродясь не обновлял , чем больше апдейтов - тем больше глюков и проблем потом )
<anton_p> ну моим предыдущим решением было просто запретить виндовсапдейт как класс :)
<anton_p> но это таки грубо
<anton_p> что нибудь бы оптимизированное под "мало рам" бы...
<anton_p> в далёкие годы убунта с гнумом была ничо
<anton_p> но это кончилось в районе 10.х
<artus> я вон ваще как поставил ссдшк унакатил семерку из разряда типа минимальная для терминальных стистем , запамятовал как зоветцо, жрет вроде в минимуме
<anton_p> ссд
<anton_p> тут говнохдд
<anton_p> ссд решает очень много проблем
<artus> правда минус есть, не стоит в стоке метапакет для виртуализации
<artus> anton_p, я ставил чтоб минимум занимала ) всетаки 60ка всего )
<anton_p> ноут не мой и вкладываться не собирался я в него. бабла жалко :)
<artus> оно и заняло около 3х гигов после инстала :D
<anton_p> ноут слаб как дистрофик
<artus> anton_p, ставь хп и не парь моск )
<anton_p> у него в стоке 7ка была
<anton_p> что удивительно, 64бит
<anton_p> но ребёнок снёс её...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с макрософтом и обновлениями внимательней :)) https://geektimes.ru/post/267842/ а потом фаталити https://geektimes.ru/post/276784/
<anton_p> в итоге поставил с нуля 7ку 32бит и снова непонятно что творится
<artus> win 7 embedded во, вспомнил как зоветцо
<anton_p> ключ на ноуте для вин7хоум
<artus> anton_p, Embedded накатывай и будет тебе счастье
<artus> на рутрекере есть образ
<anton_p> а ключ?
<artus> анинужен ;)
<artus> ну или там в комплекте все уже есть, вобщем там без проблем
<artus> ща найду линк того что ставил
<anton_p> а обновления?
<artus> вшиты
<anton_p> лан. а про линукс то какая мысль будет? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 32бит уже не актуально. гугол убил 32бит пепперфлеш. так что только 64
<anton_p> да к чёрту флеш
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а как киношки смотреть? а в ферму играцца
<anton_p> какие киношки?
<anton_p> у меня киношки дюна кажет
<anton_p> на телеке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> всякие. смотри онлайн бесплатно
<artus> anton_p, http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5187040 что-то типа такого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для киношек вот коди осваиваю
<artus> но не эту я ставил
<anton_p> Оффисы не устанавливаются! -- это как?
<artus> anton_p, http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5192852 на те с офисами уже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо найти как делать закладки на сериалы
<anton_p> Система обновлена по март и дальнейшее обновление не возможно.
<artus> и че?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: эмбед это для киосков, банкоматов и оплаты услуг. нахрена такой коробке офис
<anton_p> WinPE для установки
<artus> anton_p, вон 10ку поставь, там обновления через день, а дырок и непонятного говна - хрен закроеш и выпилиш
<anton_p> 10ка работала тормозно и хотела видимо больше рам
<anton_p> а также получше видео...
<anton_p> и процессор...
<anton_p> и диск...
<anton_p> вобщем, ноут-дистрофик
<anton_p> но 7ка ведёт себя там ваще неадекватно
<anton_p> 10ка вела себя адекватно, но тормозно
<anton_p> вот думаю линукс
<anton_p> вопрос, что подойдёт для дистрофика? убунту 9.04 не имеет смысла искать, я думаю... :)
<anton_p> SliTaz is an independent Linux distribution which is designed to run on any computer with no less than 256MB of RAM, SliTaz ISO file is very small in size (45MB Only!), it uses its own package manager “tazpkg” to manage software
<anton_p> “tazpkg” -- гыгы
<anton_p> всё, я нашёл о чём ты говорил. https://www.bunsenlabs.org/
<anton_p> лол! http://left-pad.io/
<SergeyIT> а какие параметры у ноута?
<tagezi> лёгкие дистры обыно умират, если их допиливать, или доставляит/менять ПО
<SergeyIT> у меня похоже все компы слабже его ноута
<anton_p> ноут 2гб рам, амд какой то древний, видео дохлое
<anton_p> radeon hd 6310, amd e-240
<anton_p> AMD E-240 - одноядерный процессор с кодовым названием Zacate, предназначенный для установки в нетбуки и ультрапортативные ноутбуки. Он имеет интегрированную довольно производительную графическую карту и однопоточный контроллер
<anton_p> памяти DDR3 1066 МГц.
<anton_p> В среднем, производительность данного процессора должна находиться в пределах 2 ГГц Atom и одноядерного Celeron с частотой 1.1 ГГц.
<anton_p> Встроенная графическая карта Radeon HD 6310 имеет в своем распоряжении 80 шейдерных ядер и видеопроцессор UVD3. По сравнению с медленной картой GMA 3150 в процессорах Atom, данная HD6310 будет существенно быстрее, почти так же хороша, как
<anton_p> графическое решение Nvidia ION.
<anton_p> кошкины слёзы
<SergeyIT> так у тебя крутой комп!
<SergeyIT> вот сижу сейчас за компом 2005г. Одноядерный пентиум с 2Гб 600МГц, с видео радеон 9200 про и не жалуюсь, все летает
<SergeyIT> остальные слабее
<artus> SergeyIT, эпичнее было бы "вот, сижу сейчас ... " :D
<anton_p> какая оболочка?
<anton_p> я понимаю, убунта 16.04?
<SergeyIT> лубунту 16.04
<SergeyIT> это видео 3д не тянет вообще
<SergeyIT> тебе чего от ноута надо?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дома 2-х ядерный dell inspiron 1501. на лубунте 14.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже урбантеррор бегать можно
<anton_p> лубунта сакс
<anton_p> это ужас
<SergeyIT> где?
<anton_p> да везде
<anton_p> 15.10 визуально тормозила на ноуте
<SergeyIT> тебе в программах работать или на оболочку смотреть?
<anton_p> с лив-юсб, впрочем, но всё равно
<anton_p> мне чтобы не тормозило и работало. звук через ребут пропадал напроч
<anton_p> рисование менюшек тормозило
<anton_p> шрифты угрёбищные
<SergeyIT> а почему у меня не тормозит?
<anton_p> у тебя волшебная палочка есть
<SergeyIT> и шрифты нормальные?
<anton_p> или ты моргаешь медленно
<anton_p> я не знаю почему у тебя всё хорошо. у меня не получилось "хорошо"
<anton_p> мне минт советуют
<SergeyIT> и на атоме N450 в gma3150 нормально работает
<anton_p> дебиан стейбл-базед -- это печально
<anton_p> для десктопа неприемлимо
<anton_p> про бунсен
<SergeyIT> нытик ты
<artus> кстати, на d510 атоме вааще фсе летает искаропки
<SergeyIT> artus, вот и сижу сейчас... и буду сидеть пока все работает (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу)
<tagezi> anton_p: ставь SliTaz
<tagezi> чо всем мозги выносишь?
<artus> anton_p, ставь openbsd и не заморачивайсо :D
<SergeyIT> да выкинуть ноут и не заморачиваться )
<tagezi> можно LinMix поставить, но боюсь его он не устроит, будет "тормозить" и кнопки убогие
<tagezi> он ещё помоему так и остался на kd3
<anton_p> кто остался?
<tagezi> на рубе
<anton_p> ноут выкинуть -- не знала баба горя, приобрела ноут...
<tagezi> т*
<anton_p> 3бе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у слитаза могут возникнуть проблемы с пакетами. охват репозитория меньше чем дебиан/убунту
<tagezi> а ему и не нужны пакеты
<anton_p> я щас читал про q4os...
<anton_p> говорят, агли, но на старых ноутах летает :)
<tagezi> на базаре тоже много чего говорят... лишь бы продать
<anton_p> ну, агли то есть, судя по скриншотам :)
<tagezi> на скриншотах скорость не видно
<anton_p> что про федору думаете?
<anton_p> и опензузю...?
<artus> хорошего ничего :D
<tagezi> суся будет тормозить.. федора - только для БСДСМ
<anton_p> лол Damn Vulnerable Linux is exactly what it sounds like. Vulnerable Linux (DVL) is everything a good Linux distribution isn’t. It intentionally is bundled with broken, ill-configured, outdated, and exploitable software that makes it vulnerable to attacks.
<anton_p> http://www.knopper.net/ -- сайт в лучших традициях 80х годов
<SergeyIT> сбегал до помойки?
<anton_p> решил попробовать минт синамон 7.3 32бит
<anton_p> 17.3
<anton_p> странно что нет пока на базе убунты 16.04
<andrex> елементарь попробуй
<andrex> по мне та оно удачнее мяты
<anton_p> ну синамон нахваливали заметно. надо хоть посмотреть
<anton_p> элементари тоже идея. надо будет тоже посмотреть
<anton_p> што та я не вижу даунлоада у элементари
<tagezi> у них запутано там
<anton_p> купить вижу, а скачать нет
<tagezi> там где купить долна быть возможность за 0 баксов
<tagezi> anton_p: не вводи главное данные карты :))
<anton_p> прикольно
<anton_p> но 0.4 пока не вышла, хотя типа вот должна скор
<anton_p> а брать двухлетней давности что то не хочется :)
<anton_p> лан, пусть будет "староватая" :)
<anton_p> после минта посмотрю
<tagezi> anton_p: там "другая сумма - 0
<tagezi> и открывается окошко с загрузкой 32 или 64
<tagezi> блин, даже это не модите осилить :)
<tagezi> введи 0
<tagezi> anton_p: ^
<tagezi> хотя можешь платить, там пару разработчиков пилят велосипеды для людей которые не могут купить ios, но хотят думать что она у них стоит
<tagezi> только так криво пилят, что пользоваться не вожможно
<tagezi> только в интернете сидеть
<anton_p> я уже давно это понял и сделал. смотрел на синамон щас... пока не понял его. интегрированное видео отнимает примерно 400мб от 2гб
<anton_p> т е у меня 1.6гб рам на самом деле
<anton_p> ща элементари заценю
<andrex> в биосе можно указать скока отжырать обычно
<anton_p> в этом нет
<anton_p> проверил
<andrex> ну и хрен с ним
<andrex> юзай генту
<andrex> )
<andrex> выпилить все нафиг оттуда и жить)
<andrex> в принципе даже пятокеды запустятся
<andrex> на таком компе и тормозить не будут
<tagezi> ну впринципе да.. поставить опенбокс с панелькой и не мучиться
<andrex> и это тоже
<andrex> выпилить все, име. ввижу минимум флагов и барахла в ядре
<andrex> хотя ядро не критично вобще
<SergeyIT> 1.6 никогда не использовал
<anton_p> опенбокс...
<anton_p> это бунс-как-то-там как раз
<anton_p> элементари пока тоже не понял. что бесит -- проигрывание видео на ютубе тормозит безбожно. виню пока старую месу-ядро. не знаю кого ещё
<tagezi> anton_p: ты видео чем играешь?
<anton_p> я не знаю чем, хтмл5 или флеш.
<anton_p> не посмотрел. но тормозить уверен будут оба
<tagezi> ну а чо ты сравниваешь то тогда?
<tagezi> не смотри его :)
<anton_p> декодер какой то у видеокарты есть и он в матрице реализованного для радеона стоит
<anton_p> но может быть нужна более свежая меса что ли
<anton_p> или фглрз?
<tagezi> вообще.. у меня на афлоне 1800 с 1200 памяти всё нормально работало, я даже из него кинотеатор сделал
<tagezi> так что я не понимаю твоих проблем
<anton_p> декодинг видео был не процом сделан
<anton_p> а видимокартой поди. а тут видимо нет
<tagezi> не знаю.. я карту уже не помню.. я тот ноут отдалл на патраха в институт, чтобы они свои приборы чинили
<anton_p> в малом окошке оно почти нормально идёт, на полный экран швах
<tagezi> ну, у меня был полный экран на телике
<anton_p> вот думаю может забубенить проприетарный видеодрайвер... но ещё не остановилсяя с выбором дистра
<andrex> а какая разница?
<andrex> любой ставь
<tagezi> ставь генту.. чо ты себе мозг сношаешь?
<tagezi> давтобы уже наслаждался системой, а не порился
<anton_p> я не себе ставлю
<andrex> хех)  гента и наслаждаться системой
<anton_p> разница -- одна даёт, другая дразница
<andrex> хммммм
<tagezi> я перщёпал порядка 500 дистров, разница в них только одна, работают как дебиан или глючат как убунту
<anton_p> дебиан работает на серверах
<tagezi> да он и на декстопах нормально работает
<anton_p> там стабильность важнее рюшечек
<tagezi> вон у артуса стоит и не жужуит :)
<anton_p> на десктопах часто нужны рюшечки
<andrex> ага не обновленый с похереными репами
<tagezi> рюшечки тормозят... ты уж определись
<anton_p> особенно, ..ть его, с радеоном
<tagezi> тебе шашечки или ехать? :)
<anton_p> ехать на радеоне. он без рюшек не может
<anton_p> ща попробую линукс лайт. это типа лубунту
<anton_p> лайтлинукс кстати лучше с видео идёт, база у него от лубунту
<anton_p> так что и правда имеет смысл последний икс-меса-кернел брать. блин.
<tagezi> теперь всё с начала смотреть с новыми дровами :))
<anton_p> ща дипин попробую заценить
<anton_p> когда скачается...
<Sergey_IT> трудный процесс выбора продолжается?
<anton_p> дипин не ставится, зараза :)
<anton_p> а выглядит самым многообещающим
<tagezi> мамбу пробовал?
<anton_p> мамбу?
<tagezi> угу, мамбу линух
<anton_p> впервые слышу
<tagezi> сколько ты попробовал линухов?
<anton_p> меньше 500 :)
<tagezi> ну вот :))
<tagezi> https://openmamba.org/en/
<tagezi> вот эта штука глючная, тормозная и не адекватно сделанная... остальное по сравнению с ним просто идеальные дистры :))
<Sergey_IT> да поставь лубунту 16.04 и не мучайся... остальное настроишь... идеальных дистров нет
<anton_p> выглядит прикольно https://www.deepin.org/index.html
<anton_p> дебиан-базед
<anton_p> так что ещё помучаюсь. делают кажись китайцы какие то.
<anton_p> скачать последнюю версию не так уж просто -- не на всех миррорах есть, вернее, почти нигде нет, вышла 2 июня
<anton_p> фак, у него нет лив
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-07
<artus> ку
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> типа все такие спящие?
<artus> внезапно, тагезяяяяяя
<tagezi> угу, я такой ... внезапный, такой... непредсказуемый :)
<anton_p> дипин нафиг
<anton_p> картинки красивые, работает так себе
<anton_p> печально, что убил на него много времени
<anton_p> элементари на 16.04 пока что даже не бета
<artus> ибо нефиг ))
<anton_p> остаётся лубунту что ли
<anton_p> хотел ещё нетраннер попробовать... но 18я версия пока не вышла да и есть сомнения что тормозить не будет
<anton_p> что думаете про Manjaro?
<artus> anton_p, ты не учиытваеш оного, чем новее дистр - тем больше в нем свистоперделок, и тем больше он жрет )
<tagezi> anton_p: элементари всегда через год выходит после убунты.. они наверное пилить свой велосипед не успевают вместе с космонавтиками
<anton_p> учитываю
<anton_p> но у 14.04 базед точно проблема граф. стека на этом ноуте
<anton_p> а у 16.04 базед уже можно жить
<artus> anton_p, штозабред
<anton_p> аштопязнал
<anton_p> слайдшоу вместо видео
<tagezi> месса доставлял?
<artus> а причем тут версия бунты?
<artus> или тебе лень дрова поставить? ))
<anton_p> версия ядра+икстов+месы = версия убунты
<tagezi> :D
<artus> O_o
<artus> как говорит мва , лолшто?
<artus> :D
<tagezi> у меня Убубнту 18.04 Гента спешен едишин :)
<anton_p> вот блин маладцы придираться
<artus> anton_p, слышш, а если я соберу ядро и нареку его 9й версии, и так же с остальным поступлю, мне какой номерок выбирать? :D
<anton_p> да пофиг мне
<anton_p> я комплекты меняю используя версию убунты
<artus> нет чтоб с проблемой разобратцо...
<anton_p> у меня вобщем тоже ядро не из 16.04
<anton_p> как и кде
<artus> anton_p, видео какое у тебя? нейжто какой нить 980 екстриммегаблаблабла на которого поддержка только в последнем ядре и мессе?
<anton_p> наеборот
<artus> у тебя же древнее как говно мамонта железо, которое ешо на 10й бунте работало, так че ты несеш бред? )
<anton_p> встроенное в дистрофичный амд-проц
<anton_p> вопрос же в том как оно работало
<artus> напомни модель
<anton_p> hd 6310
<artus> всяко лучше чем gma 950
<artus> такшта нинада
<anton_p> я ищу дистр по нескольким параметрам сразу: чтобы окружение не кушало много рам и чтобы видео было приемлимо
<artus> дык вобще не вижу проблем , sgfxi же ставит вроде как на него норм дрова
<artus> anton_p, кофе варило. от батарейки жило месяц, интернет прям со спутника сосало, причме бесплатно, ога
<anton_p> "приемлимое" было пока только на убунту 16.04 базед дистрах. из чего делаю вывод, что новый граф. стек помогает
<artus> тут пасаны в 13м году на 6м дебиане не имели проблем с этой видявкой, а у тя оно только в последней бубунте работает, может того, не в дистре дело? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты какие дрова предпочитаешь ванила или хардкор блоб?
<tagezi> убунту 16.04 он сказал :)
<anton_p> "не имели проблем" -- я хз. у меня в 13 году этой видяхи не было, но я помню, что "не иметь проблем" часто означает "можно закрыть глаза на имеющиеся проблемы"
<anton_p> я предпочитаю ванилу
<anton_p> поскольку у блоба часто проблемы с каким нить засыпанием
<anton_p> или обновлением
<artus> anton_p, не иметь проблем - это поставить норм драйвера а не фапать на стоковые если они о чудо, заработали
<anton_p> при переходе на 16.04 народ оказался без проприетарных ати дров, если стояли. угадай почему
<artus> anton_p, мне пофиг на тех раков которые все еще верят что убунта умеет обновлятцо без проблем )
<anton_p> у меня обновляется. и дебиан всегда обновлялся
<artus> у нее что ни попытка обновитцо - вечно что-то отваливаетцо)
<anton_p> ты не помнишь перехода дебиана либц5-либц6?
<artus> я хз , у меня проблем небыло :D
<anton_p> гыгыгыгы
<anton_p> ты либо молод и не застал, либо хорошо забыл
<anton_p> но твои "у меня проблем не было" несколько обесценивается после такого
<artus> ну я хз, у меня проблем небыло с обновами :D в дебьяне :) они там в какой версии все пытались ломать?
<anton_p> они никогда не пытались ломать
<artus> с 6й до 8й он у меня апался точно, без проблем
<artus> а потом помер винт :D
<anton_p> но переход либц5-либц6 был неизбежен. и означал полный ппц :)
<artus> но есть чуйка что не он виноват )
<anton_p> это было во времена примерно дебиан 2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: я тут баловался с amd c-60. поставил 14.04 и пару раз включал. особо с железом не разбирался. на первый взгляд проблем с видео не было
<anton_p> а что ты с ним делал? т е какое видео смотрел?
<artus> anton_p, а, нее, тогда я наверн сидел на 4й или пятой бубунте, и мало что понимал, мне проще было переставит ьчем лечить :D
<anton_p> обычные офисные заморочки то не проблемные. посмотри видео на ютубе
<anton_p> артус, ты гонишь. дебиан2 это ещё до существования убунты
<anton_p> конец 90х, начало 00
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: пробовал онлайн видео флеш и хтмл5. заикалось, но склоняюсь что это еще канал и сам флеш виноват
<artus> anton_p, ну дык, че гоню, я обозначаю рамки в которых знакомился с линухой)
<anton_p> значит молод
<artus> 4.10 у меня ешо на диске была, каноникл присылал по почте :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я 5.04 заказывал
<anton_p> я заказывал по почте дебиан 1.3
<anton_p> в 97г
<artus> ну это не помогло тебе поставить драйвера на видео в 16м :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще был журнал Chip там был диск с альтом
<anton_p> я не ставил драйвера специально. я смотрю пригодность дистров
<anton_p> подпиливать напильником -- я до убунты постоянно на дебиан тестинге сидел, я умею
<anton_p> моя первая убунта дома примерно в 12 году появилась
<artus> да, тестинг ито адекватнее бубунты :D
<anton_p> мой первый линукс был куплен в мск в доме книги или как там один из больших книжных звали, диск шёл к книжке "как установить линукс на ваш компьютер", на диске была слакварь кажись 3.0 с ядром 2.0.0
<anton_p> в мск надо сказать я был на курсах по виндовс энтэ...
<artus> мой первый линух был четвертая freeBSD :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на какой то выставке отхватил диск LinuxXP триал версия )
<anton_p> это уже 99г примерно
<anton_p> или 00
<anton_p> я помню в то время какую то фрю 2.х апгрейдил до 4й
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: как пропатчить КДЕ под freeBSD?
<anton_p> смысла существования фбсд я не вижу никак
<artus> меня на то врема поразило больше всего то, что - чтоб поставить фрю нам нужно было 3 дискеты, а в наличии было только одна, вот мы ее дозаписывали, а потом оно само уже начало тянуть все чего ему надо, вобщем крутотенюшка
<anton_p> блин халтура
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, каком :D
<anton_p> попробовал бы ты тянуть без интернета
<artus> anton_p, я и тянул без интернета ^_^
<artus> локальная сеть политеха ;)
<anton_p> мне чтобы тянуть из интернета надо было с дискетами ходить и упрашивать друзей
<artus> россадник вирусов и никсов всех мастей :D
<anton_p> заодно друзьям тоже линукс поставил...
<anton_p> в моём сбербанке не было юниксов пока я их туда не принёс
<anton_p> лан, что думаете? https://sourceforge.net/projects/manjarolinux/files/community/Cinnamon/16.06/
<SergeyIT> старички на лавочке )
<anton_p> released 2016-06-06
<artus> фтопку арч
<anton_p> варум?
<anton_p> т е, вай?
<artus> дистр ради дистра, и пискомерства из разряда - у меня уже месяц все работает, вы нишаритее
<artus> задача дистрибутива запускать софт ,а не наяривать меховой тряпкой по эбонитовой палочке ради процеса получения статического электричества любуясь на ось :D
<anton_p> я однажды полгода не разлогинивался и не усыплял свой дестктоп. умудрился забыть пароль от киипасс...
<anton_p> собсна я не понимаю зачем нужно миллион пакетменеджеров. есть дпкг и рпм, чего ещё надо?
<anton_p> я не согласен с расписанием релизов дебиана, поэтому каноникалу не так просто на нём базироваться, но можно базироваться на убунте, как это сейчас делают многие
<anton_p> с релизами каждые полгода я тоже не согласен :)
<anton_p> я считаю, что сервер надо релизить 1 раз в 2-3 года и саппортить затем 5+ лет, а десктоп 1 раз в год и саппортить 3
<anton_p> каноникал лтс делает почти верно, но полугодовые релизы слишком часты
<anton_p> зашибись, тянул с саурсфорджа файл и не дотянул
<artus> anton_p, wget -c , aria ?
<anton_p> есть способ лучше. торрент
<artus> aria? :D хоть магнеты, тянет все :)
<anton_p> с логе файл как будто нормально скачался, но размера не хватало. мд5сум не совпала
<anton_p> саурсфордж так просто прямые линки не отдаёт
<anton_p> продирайся сквозь хтмл
<anton_p> и по скорости торрент лучше
<SergeyIT> а зачем тебе промежуточные релизы убунты? Это же беты, для тестирования
<anton_p> иногда хочется свежего кде, например :)
<artus> изврашенец :D
<anton_p> ага
<SergeyIT> это кдешникам хочется свежих тестеров
<anton_p> нифига не понимаю. скачал исошку маньяры, а юсб дикс креаторы её не видят. ни гномовский ни кдешный
<artus> наркоман, слабо cat iso.iso > /dev/sdc ?
<anton_p> дд уж
<artus> зачем?
<anton_p> слабо cat iso.iso > /dev/sdc, кстати. у меня флешка на /dev/sdf
<anton_p> sdc жалко :)
<artus> ну дык не стоит же копипастить все подряд)
<anton_p> дд прогресс умеет
<anton_p> кат нет
<artus> эммм, а на фига он тебе там?
<anton_p> вот ты файлы в мц нафига копируешь?
<artus> я в мц не копирую )
<artus> я в мц только внутрь каталогов смотрю )
<anton_p> удаляешь?
<artus> зачем, rm scp
<anton_p> бывает так что rm * -- не влазит экспаншен в лимиты
<anton_p> проще мц, чем файнд
<artus> эмммм, не понял смысла
<anton_p> у тебя бывало сотни тыщ файлов в каталоге?
<artus> ну
<anton_p> вот надо например rm a* сделаь
<artus> а, есть грязный хак на удаление мильенов файлов , толкьо я не помню его :D
<artus> надо быдет вспомнить и в zshrc внести :D
<anton_p> a* -- слишком много файлов, баш раскрывает это в длиннющую строку, которая не влазит в его же лимиты
<anton_p> в миднайте же пометил и стёр :)
<artus> anton_p, угу, сотнитысяч, выборочно, помечаеш вторую неделю, удачи :D
<anton_p> ?
<anton_p> зависит от формата названий файлов
<artus> anton_p, я так и не понял в чем у тебя проблема прибить что либо из разряда rm  12_*.jpg например
<anton_p> ты читать не умеешь?
<artus> не всегда :D
<artus> anton_p, давай на карандашах обясняй чего ты хош
<artus> а я пока на обед :D
<anton_p>  rm  12_*.jpg при исполнении разворачивается в rm 12_ppp.jpg 12_eeee.jpg ... --- и т д
<anton_p> итоговая строка параметров может превысить лимит
<artus> эмм, ии и?
<anton_p> не помню сколько
<anton_p> 64кб что ли
<anton_p> но нарывался на это превышение эн раз
<artus> кароче, накидай мне однострочник создания парутыщ файлов с рандомом, ща поем и проверю
<anton_p> баш в итоге просто отказывается выполнять такую строку
<anton_p> сам уж
<anton_p> или поверь мне на слово
<artus> нихачууу, хачу проверить :D
<anton_p> тогда нагугли
<SergeyIT> нечего помойки создавать
<anton_p> логи сессий
<anton_p> лан, запустил дд. посмотрим что выйдет
<artus> anton_p, нууу, 1000 файлов удаляет ))
<artus> anton_p, http://itmages.ru/image/view/4370934/478defe2
<artus> я хз как у тебя рм работает и что он у тебя куда разворачиваает :D
<artus> anton_p, или мне мильен удалить? :D или длинну имени задать в 100 символов на файл? дык один фиг удалит :D
<artus> anton_p, вооо, на 100к Слишком длинный список аргументов: rm :D но... боюсь в мц ты еще долльше будеш удалять )))
<artus> anton_p, find /tmp/file -mindepth 1 -name '*.jpg' -delete решает  :D
<anton_p> почему в мц буду дольше удалять?
<anton_p> учитывая, что иногда перед тем как понять, надо в файло и заглянуть
<anton_p> чтобы понять шаблон
<anton_p> мц нормально работает, в целом
<anton_p> нет смысла его избегать, это не религия
<artus> anton_p, ты как, по менюшкам собираешся там лазить и масочки забивать? или инсертом выбирать? :D
<anton_p> маньяро ничо так, симпатично
<anton_p> не поверишь, плюс помечает
<anton_p> т е маску задаёт
<artus> а я и не избегаю, когда есть и когда мне проще мсшкой , то мона и его заюзать, особенно если нужно не много и выборочно что-то прибить , а так, по маске , нафиг мц то в этом деле :D
<anton_p> но удивительное рядом. опенсорсные видео драйвера получше проприетарных
<anton_p> масок может быть больше одной
<anton_p> пометил их и жамкнул
<artus> может )
<anton_p> иногда надо единичные файлы из общей маски исключить
<anton_p> вобщем, привет, лубунта, похоже
<artus> епт, ты так гвоориш вроде это нельзя сделать и без мс :D
<anton_p> можно, вопрос в удобстве
<anton_p> иногда перловый скрипт лучший выход
<anton_p> т е натурально, на хабре сравнивали рм, файнд, ещё кого то и перловый скрипт -- на время удаления кучи файлов. всех сделал скрипт
<artus> anton_p, хее, я просто как то незнал про то что на плюс у мс выбор по маске :D
<SergeyIT> я давно тебе сказал - лубунту ))
<anton_p> что подтверждает, что ты в линуксе новичок :)
<anton_p> сергей, ты остальные дистры тоже попробовал, что я замучал? :)
<artus> anton_p, эммм, может это просто значит что мне мц как то побоку? :D
<anton_p> лубунта, как наиболее очевидный выбор, в списке "попробовать" последним. т.е. если уж ничего лучше не найдётся
<anton_p> вот кажись бяка: после _ребута_ нет звука в ноуте. ваще не видится карточка. а после выкл-вкл есть...
<artus> anton_p, во, ты там всеравно тестиш походу все до чего дотянешсо, так?
<artus> anton_p, https://www.bunsenlabs.org затести до кучи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: лубунта? пульс ставь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все равно с ним удобней
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, эт жи убунта, там пульс по дефолту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [14:00]	anton_p: вобщем, привет, лубунта, похоже
<anton_p> пульс не проблема.
<anton_p> бунсен видел, но мимо прошёл :)
<artus> футакимбыть
<anton_p> маньяро симпатишно. но синамон таки не моё. ну и арч грят не кошерен :)
<anton_p> нетраннер бы на 32 бит. но он ещё не вышел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: для коллекции счупал tiny linux. ну и колибри и реастОС вдруг
<anton_p> мне жене ноут отдать нужно в рабочем виде
<anton_p> вопрос не в минимуме на диске
<anton_p> вопрос чтобы что то приличное могло шевелиться
<anton_p> маньяровский лив сиди был самый живой
<SergeyIT> anton_p, так проблема не что щупать, а что проще настроить
<artus> за это время уже можно было что угодно настроить :D
<anton_p> согласен. можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remix_OS внзапно
<anton_p> чего ж внезапного
<artus> anton_p, болгенос бери  же :D как я забыл то :D
<anton_p> остапов понесло
<anton_p> баянисты
<artus> ну а че, воткнеш туда ешо какой нить антивирус попова, чтоб совсем было кошерно :D
<SergeyIT> жена не болгенется?
<anton_p> лубунта всё ж таки агли
<anton_p> что ж делать то
<artus> как жеж тянетцо день , ужссс
<anton_p> с тоски попробую кубунту на ноуте
<anton_p> может 32бит она ничо....
<artus> все так запущено?
<anton_p> даже синамон лучше лубунты
<anton_p> из оставшихся интересна элементари, но 0.4 версия пока не вышла
<anton_p> лубунта по нагрузке на ноут понравилась. но агли-агли-агли
<anton_p> гнум давно не торт
<artus> что такое агли?
<anton_p> ugly
<anton_p> юнити ваще паделка
<artus> иииии ? что это значит?
<artus> а, в плане бяка страшная?
<anton_p> https://translate.google.com/?source=osdd#en/ru/ugly
<artus> ну дык топай на девианарт и сделай конфетку , че ты к стоку пристебался :)
<anton_p> мне конечно нечем заняться, но не настолько
<artus> делов на час и будет няшка
<anton_p> там менять надо много чего
<anton_p> начиная со шрифтов и меню
<anton_p> это кстати причина почему я мимо бунсена прошёл
<artus> anton_p, http://img11.deviantart.net/641d/i/2012/194/9/9/norwegian_conky_for_lubuntu_v1_2_by_kols-d56vk78.png  чем не годно ?
<anton_p> я такое в дипине видел. не понравилось. неудобно
<artus> anton_p, да причем тут удобно-не удобно, удобность ты делаеш под себя, я к тому что сток и вот это - совсемразные вещи, соответственно проблем в приведении к красивой удобности вообще не вижу
<SergeyIT> рунту вот сделают 16.04 - попробуй
<anton_p> когда сделают?
<SergeyIT> когда 16.04.1 будет
<anton_p> ну щас то нет
<artus> http://daviddavioblue.deviantart.com/art/haxOS-Conky-454353060 оо, прикольноо
<anton_p> это всё в кино про хакеров полезно
<artus> anton_p, http://pre14.deviantart.net/950a/th/pre/f/2010/306/c/9/openbox_xi_i_by_mloodszy-d320esu.jpg хош сказать эта коробка не хороша?
<artus> http://img09.deviantart.net/a98e/i/2010/076/f/6/ubuntu___openbox___conky_by_z0rgtrue.png тоже вполне стильненько
<anton_p> ну вот эта картинка прикольна. открою я настройки чегонить, типа клавиатуры, там так же будет?
<anton_p> другая проблема что ноут надо будет когда нить отдавать и человеку надо будет отдать что то отдалённо похожее на то к чему он привык раньше -- вин7
<artus> надо будет отдавать, вкорячиш семерку :D делов на 15-20 минут )
<anton_p> http://ubuntusatanic.org/wallpapers.php
<artus> баян)
<anton_p> отдавать религиозной бабушке
<artus> у мну знакомеч на ней сидит :D
<artus> anton_p, удиви всег, впили туда милениум :D
<artus> самая фееричная венда из всех мне известных, даже имея права админа ты в ней прав не имел :D
<anton_p> о. http://papyros.io/
<artus> это што за бяка?
<anton_p> камин сун
<anton_p> бяки пока нет :)
<artus> угу, быка грядет :D
<anton_p> удиви всег, впили туда милениум :D -- freedos
<anton_p> о, ещё лучше OS/2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> монитор Радио РК86
<artus> ну пополам вообще передоз
<anton_p> при чём варп
<anton_p> а не мерлина
<anton_p> пополам был крут. давно.
<SergeyIT> на одной полуоси далеко не уедешь...
<artus> надо ставить две :D и будет у тебя ось, из двух полуосей :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> между ними дифференциал
<artus> с блокировкой :D
<SergeyIT> главное - это прокладка между рулем и сидением
<anton_p> кубунту на ноуте что то мне тоже не нравится...
<anton_p> что ж делать? :)
<anton_p> печаль в том что мне пока что больше всех приглянулся маньяровский синамон
<anton_p> поставить что ли убунтушный синамон
<anton_p> или ваще не синамон
<SergeyIT> или ваще не ставить...
<anton_p> что то поставить надо
<anton_p> дипин не вариант
<alspav> может кто-нибудь подсказать? можно сделать так что папка находящаяся на другом HDD монтироваласть в папку /home/user/
<tagezi> lf
<tagezi> да
<alspav> Если несложно подскажи как это реализовать
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2
<tagezi> и на форуме 100500 тем на тему монтирования
<tagezi> что конкретно подсказывать?
<alspav> на то что ты дал ссылку это не то, необходимость в следующем: Есть папка находящаяся на другом физическом HDD (файловая система ext4) я хочу сделать что бы эта папка монтировалась в мою домашнию папку как обычная папка, если такое возможно
<tagezi> ты представляешь себе что такое точка монтирования?
<alspav> хочешь сказать, что достаточно прописать точку понтирования в домашнию папку и все?
<bel_ki> <alspav> fdisk -l выбери там свой диск он будет что то типа /dev/sdX1
<bel_ki> потом создай папку в дом дириктории где он должен находится этот диск
<tagezi> да можно просто автоматом монтировать диск при загрузке, а в домпапке сделать симлинк
<alspav> ок идею понял спасибо, не думал что монтировать можно в любое место корневого каталога
<tagezi> можно конечно и саму папку примонтировать
<bel_ki> потом под root набери mount  /dev/sdX1 /home/<username>/папка куда монтировать собрался
<tagezi> монтировать можно в любое место
<tagezi> только в некоторые не стоит
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=54752.0
<alspav> да там одна папка собственно есть желание просто расширить домашнию папку на второй диск
<alspav> спасибо за помошь
<tagezi> праправа не забудь правильные дать
<tagezi> ночера
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<bel_ki> что бы автомматом мантировалось надо крутить фстаб? или гуй какой есть?
<tagezi> про гуи не знаю.. давно понял что они не удобны, так что не ко мне вопрос
<bel_ki> ну я тоже фстаб кручу, вопрос так для общего знания
<alspav> в консоле удобней, направление понятно, далше разберусь
<Sergey_IT> фстаб, потом симлинк в любом файлменеджере создай
<alspav> что такое симлинк?
<Sergey_IT> файл, символическая ссылка на другой файл или директорию, можно поместить в любую директорию - то что тебе надо
<anton_p> mount --bind
<anton_p> есои я прнял
<anton_p> если я понял
<anton_p> поставил пока маньяру синамон
<anton_p> симпатично, шустро. гладко ли всё -- ещё вопрос
<anton_p> не смог найти апплета для панельки чтобы была индикация включенного языка...
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-08
<artus> ниспать
<anton_p> а кто тут спит?
<artus> фсе по ходу
<artus> anton_p, чего у тебя интересного, накатился уже на ноут?
<anton_p> да, пока так оставил
<artus> слабак ))
<anton_p> есть пара неясностей, но по совокупности шустрости и симпатичности этот вариант пока что подходит. потом продолжу ещё при случае
<anton_p> убунта жирная зараза. чисто даже по числу процессов сравнить в одинаоквых условиях между лубунту и убунту -- 150 vs 210, эти 60 процессов примерно по 10мб рсс кушают, 600мб
<anton_p> в голове не укладывается нахрена в памяти висит эволюшен, который я не использую, не собираюсь и не думал даже запускать
<artus> патамушта эта убунта
<artus> а так да
<artus> [/home/artus]% ps -aux | wc -l
<artus> 157
<artus> это с кучей всего запущенного)
<anton_p> $ ps -aux | wc -l
<anton_p> 413
<anton_p> слабак :)
<artus> anton_p, зачем тебе столько? ))
<tagezi> да, зачем? о_О
<artus> tagezi, утря чюлавек
<tagezi> у меня только 208, а я даже не особо забочусь о быстродействии
<tagezi> утро, было в феврале..
<tagezi> сейчас день уже.. белые ночи :)
<anton_p> да я их считаю что ли
<anton_p> сами плодятся
<tagezi> покрамсай, сделай из убунты дебиан :)
<artus> вирусы, полюбому
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> за компьютером только в маске :)
<artus> в озк :D
<anton_p> $ ps -aux | grep -ce "[0-9]\{2\} \\["
<anton_p> 134
<anton_p> это вот ядерные треды только
<anton_p> чтоб я знал что их так много то
<anton_p> может от того что 6 ядер у проца
<tagezi> не на много больше чем у меня, кстати
<artus> ps -aux | grep -ce "[0-9]\{2\} \\["
<artus> 61
<artus> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> инверсия писькомера?
<tagezi> artus: эм.. это что у тебя за ядро?
<tagezi> или ты тут виндовс процессы показываешь? :)
<artus> Linux crunch 3.16.0-4-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt25-2 (2016-04-08) i686 GNU/Linux
<tagezi> эээмм
<tagezi> anton_p: короче, у тебя всёравно 300 процессов лишних
<tagezi> хотя там может чтонить работать в фоне, собирать информацию о пользователе, твоих файлах и тд и тп :)
<artus> anton_p, рандомно киляй 300 процесов :D
<artus> tagezi, я ж говорю, вирусы )
<tagezi> угу, под названием убунту :)
<anton_p> выстрелить себе в ногу
<tagezi> да сделай список поцессов, выбери те которые явно не нужны и удали их из загрузки
<SergeyIT> anton_p, какой дистр поставил?
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44564
<tagezi> теперь фф будет есть всё процессорное время :)
<anton_p> окак... http://linux-user.ru/distributivy-linux/obzor-pear-os-8/
<anton_p> SergeyIT> anton_p, какой дистр поставил? -- маньяро синамон. пока
<anton_p> возможно снесу к чертям
<anton_p> но пока он самый симпатичный из шустрых
<tagezi> шустрый? :)
<SergeyIT> и процессов уйму плодит... больше урожай будет ;)
<artus> пир ненужен
<tagezi> 300 процессов никому не нужных обогревает комнату, и он шустрый? :)
<artus> очередной болгенос с нескучными обоями
<anton_p> эм
<SergeyIT> у меня 177 (и эволюшн загружен)
<anton_p> процессы это я на своей рабочей смотрел
<anton_p> рабочий комп не дистрофик так то. не геракл, но ок
<anton_p> маньяровский синамон с запущенным фф примерно 129 процессов
<tagezi> то есть тебя не беспокоит черезмерная выроботка парниковых газов и разрушение озонового слоя атмосыеры? :)
<anton_p> нет
<anton_p> я и пукнуть могу
<artus> мужик :D
<SergeyIT> всеми процессами сразу?
<anton_p> меня беспокоит экологически чистое лошадиное дерьмо на велодорожках
<tagezi> а ты по нему не езди :)
<anton_p> так объезжать замаешься
<anton_p> особенно когда хорошая погода, то народа дофига, не всегда можно выбрать траекторию свободно
<anton_p> ну ладно я сам, а вот двум мелким детям объясни
<anton_p> так что на весь этот гринпис хотел я что то положить
<SergeyIT> а ты их научи мыть велосипеды поле поездки - сами поймут
<tagezi> гринпис то тут причем? :)
<anton_p> последний раз кучек на дороге было много, особенно противно, что от дождя они почти на всю ширину расползлись
<artus> лошадям место на колбасных заводах. точка .
<tagezi> гринпис создан для отмываения денег, они выступают только против того что нельзя изменить.. например уже выпущенный ледокол, уже запущенный завод
<anton_p> ну щас пойду по конефермам (как их звать то нормально?) лошадей тырить и на колбасу сдавать, да
<SergeyIT> конюшни, хиппидромы
<anton_p> конюшня где они живут
<anton_p> ипподром где бегают
<anton_p> а тут их просто разводят частники, есть свой союз какой то
<SergeyIT> они в стойле живут
<anton_p> в стойле коровы
<anton_p> конезавод по идее, но это про большие
<anton_p> а тут многие по 1-2 коня имеют и своё поле небольшое к нему
<SergeyIT> кстати, тебе повезло, что не коровы ходят - радуйся
<anton_p> коровы тут в порядке
<anton_p> на них не ездят
<anton_p> а когда мой восьмилетний сын пытается лошадь на велике обогнать, а она резко влево принимает, то это неприятно и страшновато. а сверху со смешком: "ой, извините"
<anton_p> вобщем, я про колбасу согласен, но повлиять не могу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в столице лошадям одевают мешок-памперс. не гоже кремлевские улочки гадить
<anton_p> я чай не в столице :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в твоих силах внести предложение в закон. лошадок выгуливать с мешками-памперсами. как собачек в намордниках. обязательно
<tagezi> в европе в номордниках собак не водят
<tagezi> это тоолько в россии кинофобия
<tagezi> в европе, если ты не можешь контролировать собаку, то либо ты гуляешь в другом месте, где нет народу и собак, либо лишаешься собаки
<anton_p> в европе я думаю должны в намордниках водить, но "адекватных" прощают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фобия не фобия. но реально меня "ой не бойтесь он/она не кусается" не сильно успокаивает
<tagezi> незнаю.. в финляндии я не разу не видел собаку в номорднике.. в англии даже стафы без номордников бегают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поинтересуйся, что будет с хозяином и собачкой в случае инциндента
<anton_p> понимаешь, тут полицаи за неверный переход дороги тоже не штрафуют
<anton_p> перешёл и перешёл. можно докопаться, но никто не будет
<tagezi> что будет? штраф и собаку заберут
<anton_p> т е есть некоторое негласное соглашение, что если и не по закону, но адекватно, то и пофиг
<anton_p> распространяется только вот на мелочи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у нас штрафуют. как то нарвался. поставили пешеходный светофор и давай ловить кто годами привык что пешеходного светофора там нет
<anton_p> ага. докапываются. тут больше на суть стараются смотреть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: а ты тоже что ль "не у нас"?
<anton_p> в германии я
<anton_p> по айпишнику ж видно :)
<artus> айпишник не показатель ниразу )
<SergeyIT> и там можно по велодорожке, где дети катаются, на полудиких лошадях?
<artus> меня больше бесят слепые мамашки с колясками, спецом для таких наверно возьму сирену пневматическую, и чхать я хотел на их личинок что они выгуливают, ибо нефиг
<SergeyIT> хорошо когда-то было... только по дорогам ездил на велосипеде
<artus> ну иногда хочетцо срезать пару перекрестков через парк с велодорожками, где *запикано* через каждые полтора метра нарисовано что это велодорожка, а не упоротомамашкотропа для выгула ненужных обществу личинок
<tagezi> ура, я диплом дописал :)
<SergeyIT> взмок?
<tagezi> да ваабще
<SergeyIT> теперь прочитать и переписать заново )
<tagezi> все эти научные изыскания безнаучных изасканий приведёных в вид научного изыскания просто жесть сплошная
<tagezi> да не буду я его переписывать
<tagezi> он и так уже раз 7 переписан
<tagezi> может мелкие правки по замечанию.. тут сократить, тут расширить выводы
<tagezi> хотя зная своего научника, я скорее всего пошлю его замечания, так как это только время займёт, а веса не прибавит
<SergeyIT> а если замечание будет - а это вообще о чем?
<tagezi> ну, тогда ему нужно увольняться
<tagezi> в 55 страниц это уместить можно, но не с требованиями ВКР
<SergeyIT> "что такое экзамен? - Это разговор 2 умных людей. - А если один из них дурак? - То другой не получает стипендии"
<tagezi> мне одно не нравиться в дипломе... то что у меня главы не сделаны в форме "скажи дебилу о чем собираешься говорить" - "скажи дебилу что ты хотел сказать" - "скажи дебилу о чем ты там только говорил"
<SergeyIT> да ерунда все это... главное диплом получить
<tagezi> ну.. да, но я люблю делать качественные вещи, когда их делаешь многому учишься
<tagezi> хотя чую мой мозг без работы начинает тупеть уже (
<carmack> рашка гнилое говно, ненавижу сраную рашку-парашку
<carmack> всё тут ненавижу
<carmack> Лучше китайцем родиться, чем русским.
<carmack> В Китае
<carmack> Надеюсь, что я наберу денежек и наконец-то уеду отсюда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> закупай соляру для тарктора
<carmack> Свинье удалось и мне удасться
<anton_p> сложно перебраться через великую китайскую стену
<artus> подкоп делай
<anton_p> монголы делали-делали, да не сделали
<anton_p> carmack> Лучше китайцем родиться, чем русским. -- с таким отношением к себе, с такой жалостью к собственной неизбежности, надо идти к доктору за антидепрессантами
<carmack> Слишком дорого, лучше буду ныть и мечтать уехать из рашки, представляю, как "там" здорово и какие там замечательные люди, и как вообще здорово!
<carmack> Да китайцем норм быть.
<carmack> Если тупой, то можно верить в партию и в пропаганду. Если умный, то и заживёшь кучеряво
<SergeyIT> и поимеют там тебя по-полной
<carmack> Меня и тут имеют, лол
<SergeyIT> наивный, если здесь имеют, то там еще хуже будет
<carmack> Ты "там" было вообще?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там из пушек расстреливают
<SergeyIT> был и предложения были, а что?
<carmack> Ну и как? Имели тебя?
<SergeyIT> лет 25 назад мог уже уехать
<SergeyIT> не имели, так как не зависел от них
<carmack> Пфффффффффффф
<carmack> А куда мог поехать?
<SergeyIT> сша
<SergeyIT> проще всего было
<carmack> Аааааа, я не хочу в США
<SergeyIT> во францию приглашали
<carmack> Хочу в гермашку или швецию
<SergeyIT> хотеть не вредно
<carmack> Так то да
<carmack> Тебе нравится в рашке жить?
<SergeyIT> да
<carmack> Ты на выборах за Путина голосовал?
<artus> пофлудить чтоль больше неочем, непорядок
<carmack> Ну не надо, ну не стукай!
<SergeyIT> хочется вижу человеку на меня ярлыков повесить....
<tagezi> просто он не знает, что большенство людей, которые не нужны в России, нафиг не нужны и заграницей
<SergeyIT> узнает - поздно будет
<tagezi> Phd в финлянндии каждый год куча народу заканчивает, и все едёт обратно, потому что нафиг не сдались тут
<tagezi> илбоо работают дворниками за нищенскую ЗП
<SergeyIT> не... у нас сварщика хотели взять на хороших условиях, но он отказался )
<tagezi> андрюха тоже отказался от гугла.. у каждогоо свои приоритеты
<artus> сварной с подтвержденными сертификатами вобще к стране не привязан :)
<tagezi> да можно просто руки не из Ж иметь, и не привязан будешь
<anton_p> SergeyIT> сша -- я оттуда свалил
<SergeyIT> еще как привязан - у него свои интересы
<tagezi> выбор - это не привязка, а изъявление воли :)
<anton_p> в штатах скучно
<tagezi> там национальные парки красивые :)
<anton_p> природа там ваще шикарная
<SergeyIT> да у меня были знакомые кто из сша назад приехал, кто из германии, кто из бразилии, кто из англии...
<anton_p> жизнь очень рационально устроена
<tagezi> уголь надоело грузить? :)
<anton_p> и человек человеку натурально волк
<SergeyIT> ученые, IT-шники
<tagezi> ну не знаю по поводу волков
<artus> человек человеку человек
<anton_p> в европе лучше, человечнее всё
<tagezi> волки очень социальные животные и поддерживают друг друга воо всём
<SergeyIT> как повезет
<anton_p> в европе тоже красиво. в европе есть то, чего нет в штатах -- многовековая история
<carmack> Вас почитаешь... Успешные люди, которые побывали везде, прохавали жизнь и знакомы с рядом замечательных людей. Мне кажется я не туда зашёл.
<anton_p> я хз куда ты хотел зайти
<carmack> На ubuntu-ru
<SergeyIT> да, мы такие )
<carmack> Где сидят задроты, которые дальше работа-дом не вылезают
<carmack> Да, у меня сейчас в жизни ох, как всё непросто.
<SergeyIT> ты один похоже здесь такой )
<carmack> И даже поныть некому
<tagezi> дальше дом.. у меня нет работы :)
<anton_p> да к чёрту работу :)
<SergeyIT> жизнь вообще не простая штука
<carmack> А вода мокрая, а огонь жжётся, а если отрезать правую руку, то она отрежется.
<SergeyIT> О, у меня перерыв до 16:45
<carmack> Если долго шатать ёлку, упадёт шишка.
<SergeyIT> или медведь
<anton_p> точно нытик
<carmack> Ну да
<carmack> Ещё набухаться надо
<artus> ктосказалнабухатцо ? меня не зудьте
<carmack> Вот будет всё хорошо у меня, я сюда с хорошим, добрым разговором приду, а у кого депрессуха накатывать буду не понимать/говорить прописные истины
<artus> carmack, аххахаа, ниче, даже если ты сюда зайдеш когда у тебя будет все хорошо - опошлим и смешаем все светлое и доброе с экскрементами :D ну чтоб не расслаблялсо)
<SergeyIT> кончай других грузить - у других тоже проблем хватает, но они не ноют
<artus> угу, я б расказал, но... мои проблемы - это мои проблемы ;)
<SergeyIT> лучше делиться хорошим - легче жить
<SergeyIT> главное - не завидовать
<carmack> Во мне сейчас хорошего, это как я замечательно настроил свой любимый emacs
<carmack> Всё остальное говно
<artus> и емакс иже с ним :D
<SergeyIT> настроил и настроил - это мелочь
<carmack> К чему ведёшь?
<SergeyIT> а что ты в нем сделал полезного?
<tagezi> к шишкам на ёлке
<carmack> Ты еврей?
<tagezi> если долго трясти есть...
<tagezi> а какая разница?
<carmack> Вопросом на вопрос отвечает
<SergeyIT> так вопросов в жизни больше чем ответов
<carmack> лол
<tagezi> главное чтобы ответы были правельные
<SergeyIT> это сразу не поймешь, да и вопросы неправильные бывают
<carmack> Ты мне какую-то дичь втираешь
<anton_p> как я замечательно настроил свой любимый emacs -- после того как зашёл сюда и спросил совета?
<carmack> Твой совет тоже помог
<anton_p> который из? :)
<carmack> Ну ты мне про файлик подсказал
<carmack> Что типо файл нужно создавать и записывать туда PID
<anton_p> да я ж там алгоритм расписал по сути
<carmack> Так то я свой emacs где-то полгода настраивал
<carmack> Ну может побольше
<anton_p> хех. да, я тоже когда то....
<artus> ну как это надо упоротцо чтоб пол года редактор настраивать, ужс же
<anton_p> щас опопсел, в эклипсе сижу
<anton_p> artus: это от любви к искусству
<SergeyIT> за полгода свой редактор написать можно
<anton_p> емакс? вряд ли
<anton_p> нынче редакторы не редакторы
<anton_p> а лунапарки
<anton_p> с блекджеком и девочками
<SergeyIT> мне F4 хватает
<anton_p> мцедит?
<SergeyIT> крузадер
<anton_p> я не стесняюсь ни kate, ни vim, ни eclipse
<tagezi> блокнотик
<anton_p> а, ещё sublime text
<anton_p> но чесгря свой редактор писать уже не буду
<tagezi> нет ничего лучше старого доброго бумажного блакнота :)
<tagezi> а потом пофигу какой
<artus> tagezi, хипстер, только зубило и гранит
<anton_p> бумажный блокнот -- это экстренный случай, двойное применение
<anton_p> сначала мысли на бумагу, потом ими же подтереться
<tagezi> всёравно бизнес-процесс, модель потоков данных, блок-схему пишешь в блокноте
<tagezi> а когда написано уже всё равно в чем писать это
<tagezi> хотя если безмозгов и сразу в код, то да, тоже всёравно, потому что без мозгов
<anton_p> без мозгов в код можно только что то мелкое
<carmack> У меня тетрадочка есть, где я рисую, что делать надо
<carmack> схемы какие-то
<carmack> Шизофренические, лол
<artus> вооо, про без мозгов в код это про меня ^_^
<carmack> Никогда не рисуешь?
<carmack> Что сделать хочешь и как?
<artus> да я ж особо и не програмлю :D
<anton_p> я не рисую. я текстом пишу
<carmack> Есть такая тема тоже
<carmack> Но иногда пропирает и рисую
<carmack> Кружки, стрелочки... Ну как блок-схемы получается
<carmack> Только очень образно
<tagezi> сложные вещи писать сложно, проще рисовать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> carmack: если твой блокнотик попадет к следствию, на нем они и будут строить дело
<artus> очень долшл будут строить, докажут на его основе пару нерешаемых теорем, построят звезду смерти и изобретут новый язык
<artus> :D
<carmack> И улетят на Сатурн доить газовых коров
<SergeyIT> а мы как-то помню 3-х мерные модельки клеили, задачку решали)
<carmack> Это когда ты учился?
<carmack> Я когда служил, то вёл дневники и писал туда практически всё. Так как я у меня была определённая должность, то мне нужно было вести боевое дежурство, каждый день. Ну и короче забыл свой дневник на посту и его комбат прочитал. Потом он отдельные дни зачит
<carmack> ывал перед строем. Писал про офицеров, про сослуживцев. В общем, прославился на всю часть, потом ко мне постоянно приставали, типо дай почитать.
<carmack> Угарно было, конечно.
<carmack> Дневник так и не отдали
<carmack> Хорошо, что не нашли другие дневники
<artus> а могли и растрелять, как шпиена :)
<carmack> У меня была чёрный блокнот, там вообще хард был
<carmack> был*
<carmack> Ну да, я как разведчиком был, только не который по лесам и полям бегает
<carmack> Ну я ничего такого не писал, что относилось конкретно к работе
<carmack> Чисто про людей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ... характер стойкин, нордический ...
<carmack> лол
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тоже, про людей
<carmack> На дежурства ещё весело попал. Я с собой книжку взял "Математика", хотел в свободное время читать
<carmack> Когда в часть привезли после учебки, стоял с этой книжкой, офицеры пришли набирать людей к себе в взводы, там один увидел меня с этой книжкой и после небольшой проверки (как определитель у матрицы найти), сразу же взяли меня
<carmack> лол
<carmack> Прикольно было, все в части сено убирали, а я за компом сидел
<carmack> Весело было, когда на самолёте летели к части, приблизительно, в 50 метрах от нас сопровождение. НАТОвские истребители.
<carmack> А летели на винтовом
<artus> и тут они выстрелили, мы упали, вобщем никто не выжил, и я тоже :D
<carmack> лол
<carmack> Помню, что когда на посадку заходили, у меня уши болели, не знал куда деваться
<SergeyIT> carmack:  это я не учился, а наукой занимался
<carmack> Тебе сейчас под 40 лет?
<artus> почти :D
<SergeyIT> 62
<carmack> Да ладно?
<tagezi> Серёга раскололся :)
<carmack> 62 года
<artus> еще на прошлой неделе )
<carmack> Тут есть те, кому меньше 26 лет?
<tagezi> carmack: тут большенству за 30 уже
<carmack> Ну я догадался
<artus> гг :D
<tagezi> artus: молчи школьнег
<SergeyIT> а чего стесняться - возраст - это не циферьки
<carmack> Ты же в моём представление дед уже
<SergeyIT> я ище маладой
<carmack> Тебе надо с палочкой ходить и ругаться на молодёж
<artus> tagezi, а я че, я главны конструктор, мне можно :P
<tagezi> дедушка Серожа :)
<carmack> Деда, а какие ЯП ты знаешь? Практикуешь?
<SergeyIT> дед - так меня зовут )
<tagezi> ЯП - японские погремушки :)
<carmack> лол
<artus> ыыыы
<SergeyIT> последнее время только С++
<SergeyIT> Qt
<SergeyIT> удобно
<carmack> Дед, красава! Уважаю
<carmack> У тебя есть научные работы?
<SergeyIT> иногда к дельфи возвращаюсь - коллегам на вин что написать
<carmack> Сколько у тебя опыт работы в IT?
<SergeyIT> личных последнее время нет, соавтор
<carmack> 40 лет?
<SergeyIT> я не айтишник
<tagezi> он физик
<carmack> SergeyIT
<carmack> IT
<tagezi> это сокращение от итд итп
<SergeyIT> ИмяОФ
<artus> может это импульсивный теократ :D
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> идиотический тапир :)
<carmack> Сергей Иванович Тарантайка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: дед сИрОжа :)
<tagezi> угу.. самый старый... всмысле мудрый среди нас :)
<carmack> Не, ну вы молодец, Сергей Иванович
<tagezi> может он Ильич
<artus> а может ипман, намм сего не узнать D:
<carmack> Сергей, как у Вас отчество?
<artus> carmack, вот так, в лоб , без брутфорса?
<tagezi> или Иннокентиевич
<carmack> Отныне к SergeyIT только на Вы
<carmack> Его надо уважать
<artus> ивасисуарий
<tagezi> :)
<artus> carmack, это же интернеты, тут жеж могут и тогой :D
<tagezi> carmack: для него, как человека соображающего, вы не является уважением, а ты не является не уважением... :)
<tagezi> можно и на вы послать лесом
<carmack> Ты такой умный, тебе об этом кто-то сказал или ты сам придумал?
<tagezi> да куда мне... мнебы школу осилить
<artus> carmack, он по ведомостям как умник проходит, так что все путем :D
<tagezi> учителя говорят, я слушаю и применяю :)
<SergeyIT> carmack:  ты меня обидеть хочешь?
<carmack> Ну ты же не обидешься всё равно :3
<SergeyIT> и отчество мое в реалнаме указано
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нужно уважть людей в независемости от возраста, обращайся к его уважаемости на Вы :)
<SergeyIT> на вы - обижусь
<carmack> Не обижайся
<SergeyIT> в инете так принято (при Петре еще так было)
<carmack> 62 года
<tagezi> :D
<carmack> Это ты при СССР наукой занимался, при России
<SergeyIT> каюсь - виноват, исправлюсь
<carmack> Ну конечно тебе в 62 года из РФ не хочется уезжать
<andrex> мне то не хочется
<andrex> ж
<andrex> в других странах свои тараканы
<SergeyIT> так и в 37 не хотелось
<artus> больше всех не хочетцо тагезе :D
<andrex> ага))
<SergeyIT> так он не уезжал - в СПб области живет
<carmack> А ты где живёшь?
<SergeyIT> СПб
<tagezi> не, не хочеться уезжать :))
<carmack> А ты где живёшь?
<carmack> Тоже в СПб?
<tagezi> в пригороде СПб
<carmack> Аааааа
<tagezi> в 250 км от него )
<artus> ыыыыы
<carmack> лол
<tagezi> на север :))
<artus> ааааааа
<carmack> Где похуже
<SergeyIT> там светлее сейчас )
<artus> ну там еще не все на русише шпрехают :D
<tagezi> угу, в 2 часа ночи мжно уже книгу читать
<carmack> Спать мешает?
<tagezi> с чего это питерцу белые ночи спать будут мешать?
<carmack> Потому что светло, когда светло спать невозможно
<tagezi> это тебе так кажеться :)
<tagezi> вон, Серёга спит 62 года и ничего :)
<carmack> Не, вот Серёга меня вообще впечатлил
<artus> а не спал бы- было бы уже за 90 :D
<carmack> Мне кажется, что он нас наё******
<carmack> бывает
<tagezi> а мне не кажеться :)
<carmack> Ты твёрдо уверен?
<artus> да мы тут вообще все сговорились перед твоим приходом )
<carmack> Твёрдо и чётко. Сергей не вводит в заблуждение
<carmack> Ну я так и понял, что у вас тут тайный сговорор с целью ввода в заблуждение ньюфагов
<artus> даже консерву ты уже заморочил :D
<carmack> What do you mean?
<carmack> Какую консерву?
<carmack> Шпроты какие-то...
<artus> угу, их самые
<carmack> Лан, мне работать надо
<SergeyIT> а начал то нытиком - что с человеком линукс животворящий делает!!
<anton_p> в спб надо плотные шторы иметь чтобы спать
<SergeyIT> да дело привычки, главное, чтобы солнце в лицо не светило
<tagezi> да и это дело привычки
<SergeyIT> ну ты севернее - тебе виднее ;)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, теперь за грибами можно?
<tagezi> ну говорят они пошли уже, даже лисички
<tagezi> но мне нужно ещё к госам готовиться и презентацию допиливать
<tagezi> ну и желательно нормальный код сдать, а не то что сейчас
<SergeyIT> про лисички еще не слышал
<tagezi> SergeyIT: на фонтанке фи недавно было
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/28472/
<SergeyIT> это хорошо
<anton_p> я тут грибы не собираю -- не разбираюсь в них никак
<SergeyIT> а чего так? В детстве не собирал?
<carmack> Очень увлекательное занятие
<carmack> *сарказм*
<SergeyIT> очень, серьезно )
<carmack> Меня в детстве заставляли
<SergeyIT> тогда понятен сарказм
<carmack> Я лес люблю, но за грибами ходить не люблю
<andrex> че за тут тварится ваще
<SergeyIT> а почему только за грибами? Там и ягоды есть
<carmack> Потому что только за ними и ходили ^_^
<SergeyIT> можно и шашлычек сделать
<carmack> Ну эт норм тема
<carmack> Обожаю с палатками на несколько ночей в лесок
<carmack> На гитаре поиграть, песни попеть
<andrex> а, ну ок
<SergeyIT> и рубку половить можно
<SergeyIT> ры
<carmack> Норм тема
<carmack> Ну чё там?
<tagezi> у нас научник из кожи лезет со словами " ОБОЖЕ, ВСЁ ПРОПАЛО. ВКР НЕСДАН!!!"
<tagezi> предзащита через 2 недели :)
<Sergey_IT> а чего это народу столько?
<Sergey_IT> спящих прибывает
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=278572.msg2193810#new
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> копию которую он мне на почту прислал было вообще " в Excelle на языке Basiv" :))
<tagezi> я даже не сразу понял что он там имеет ввиду :)
<tagezi> это смоим умением опечатывать и понимать что я неделю тому наза написал :D
<Sergey_IT> маразм крепчал
<tagezi> да вообще... когда я смотрю на подобные вопросы, я понимаю что я просто гений
<tagezi> и мой диплом гениален :)
<Sergey_IT> Великий и Всемогущий Тагези! ))
<Sergey_IT> себя не похвалишь - никто не похвалит - жестокий мир (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: так, молодой ты наш, чо это я себя хвалить то не могу? :))
<Sergey_IT> можешь, конечно ))... но и других не забывай
<Sergey_IT> все хорошо, прекрасная маркиза....
<tagezi> ещё и девкой меня назвал, вот казявка :)
<Sergey_IT> чего ворчишь... плохие примеры берешь ;)
<tagezi> да, блин страдаю.. нужно 106 вопросов ко вторику выучить
<tagezi> обещали вроде тест, а теперь по полной драть будут.. а я хочу пять
<Sergey_IT> так неделя почти - китайский выучить можно
<Sergey_IT> что-то я не помню госэкзаменов в институте (
<Sergey_IT> а сложные были, которые сдавали с использованием любых источников (конспекты, библиотека)
<tagezi> никто не помнит... я в колледже их тоже не помню
<tagezi> молню только мило улыбающиеся лицо Гигиенички, которая прелворяясь что у неё тик глаза, наверное, морзянкой пыталась нам подсказывать :))))
<tagezi> помню*
<tagezi> претворялась*
<Sergey_IT> притворялась )
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-09
<artus> утр
<anton_p> днб
<artus> ммм,
<artus> ?
<anton_p> добрым не бывает
<artus> а, ну эт понятно, но может всеже кто-то питает надежду
<anton_p> тогда салям алейкум
<artus> воистину сялям :D
<anton_p> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtzEf7HpgPY
<REiN> у кого-нибудь запускается my-weather-indicator в ubuntu 16.04?
<anton_p> трейлер заставляет взглянуть на старый мультик по новому... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dGHglhzesc
<REiN> вообще приколы какие-то у меня с 16.04 происходят, вчера интегрированный NIC пропадал
<REiN> не запускался новый менеджер приложений, хотя мне он и не нужен
<tagezi> утра
<artus> утр
<carmack> Я уже работаю во всю
<carmack> скриптики-скриптулечки
<artus> эк тебя торкнуло :)
<itjunky> тыц
<itjunky> ООо, зорегалсо
<artus> зря
<tagezi> ООо?
<tagezi> ООо уже мертв
<tagezi> теерь есть АОО и ЛО :)
<carmack> Вы о чём вообще?
<tagezi> да поржать
<tagezi> чо это ночью было больше народу чем днём?
<artus> приходили спать, по привычке )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стандартное галактическое время. нет деления на день/ночь
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> утра
<artus> лета :D
<SergeyIT> осеннего
<SergeyIT> +10
<artus> не, чут ьпотеплей, градусов 18 есть
<carmack> Гугл говорит, что сейчас +16
<carmack> У меня тут
<carmack> В городе
<carmack> Где я нахожусь
<carmack> В данный момент
<SergeyIT> а яндекс?
<carmack> 15
<carmack> Кто-нибудь с gentoo занимался?
<carmack> Там правда компиляция ядра часами измеряется?
<carmack> И то, что софтины компилируется часами?
<carmack> Я не понимаю прикола...
<carmack> И прирост в производительности не особо отличается от тех бубунт и арчей
<carmack> В чём прикол gentoo?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> думаю что система не важна. на 2-х ядерном атлоне ядро для андроида примерно полтора часа собирается
<carmack> А какой смысл то?
<carmack> Я просто недогоняю немного...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы прошивку собрать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а прошивка так часов 10 точно
<carmack> Зачем полтора часа что-то там компилировать, если можно на других дистрибутивах всё за 15 минут собрать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дело не в дистрибах. я собирал под убунтой.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> думаю убунтовое ядро собиралось бы не меньше
<carmack> Я про Gentoo конкретно говорю
<carmack> В чём прикол этого дистрибутива
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а я говорю что время компиляции не зависит от системы, а больше от железа
<artus> carmack, типа обтимизация производительности )
<artus> которая нивелируетцо времением затраченым на включение нужного тебе модуля путем пересборки всего подряд :D
<carmack> Ну я смотрел про оптимизацию Gentoo, не намного она и выше, чем у того арча
<SergeyIT> ну нравится людям, вот и собирают
<artus> SergeyIT, с языка снял )
<carmack> Ну тут чисто субъективный выбор?
<carmack> Просто я вижу на форумах... Gentoo, gentoo, gentoo... А вот что Gentoo?
<carmack> лол
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто то в салоне покупает машину. а кто то железо в гараже перетрясает
<SergeyIT> artus: так ясно ж у кого мысли сходятся.. ;)
<carmack> Ну короче Gentoo, это как философия
<SergeyIT> не - шаманство с бубном
<carmack> Эзотерика
<artus> генту это мт :D это состояние души :D
<carmack> Gentoo это эзотерический дистрибутив для шанаов
<carmack> шаманов*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я бы сказал для ананов
<SergeyIT> результат не важен - важен процесс
<artus> хотя мт или днепр это скорее арч, час едем - день чиним :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> никто не запрещает в дебиане все пакеты пересобирать самому
<artus> только вот это нафиг никому не здалось :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если б не сдалось, не было бы популярности ppa репов
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а причем тут ппа и сборка пакетов?
<SergeyIT> собирать надо только то, что надо собирать... во как!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://help.ubuntu.ru/_media/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_desktop_14_04/%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B8_%D0%B8_%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F/launchpad-ppa.png?w=650
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: справа в колонке "суксесфул буилд"
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, чулавек, сожми линк , будь добр ))) вичат жеж :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> млин
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://tinyurl.com/j2xwg6o
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я знаю что такое ланчпад, я так и не понял одного, причем тут конечный пользователь реп к сборке ? потребитель добавил репу, сказал поставитцо - оно поставилось, о какой сборке ты вещаеш? мы же не про альтруистов
<artus> который пакетики собирают для окружающих , а про пользователей конечного продукта
<artus> q
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: те кто держат репу в первую очередь собирают для себя
<rasdark> Привет. Подскажите, пожалуйста, а есть ли готовая сборка ubuntu с цитрамоном?
<artus> должна быть
<rasdark> Вот и я подумал что должна. Но что-то найти не могу. Нахожу только рецепты как его приготовить, но они относятся к предыдущим релизам ubuntu. А я хочу на свежий
<tagezi> rasdark: а зачем тебе сборка?
<tagezi> ставишь минимал, и накатывашь синамон
<rasdark> Использовать.
<rasdark> А что содержит в себе минимал?
<tagezi> ядро + утилиты яжра + фрибсд утилиты + утилиты командной строки + пакетный менеджер
<tagezi> ядра*
<rasdark> Что? Какие фрибсд утилиты?
<tagezi> и ставь что душе угодно.. хоть собирай своё
<tagezi> ncal например
<SergeyIT> rasdark: http://pohmelje.ru/citramon/
<tagezi> :)))
<rasdark> Нет, мне не этот нужен.
<tagezi> что не этот?
<rasdark> не этот цитрамон, который предложил товарищ SergeyIT
<tagezi> поставь тогда qemu и собери тот который нужен, но всёравно будет минимал, а всерху накатить, просто в обном флаконе
<rasdark> Как собрать в qemu ubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он дистрибутивов толком не знает. а ты предлагаешь накатить
<rasdark> Я понимаю ещё собрать там слаку, или генту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя если накатить постописят...
<tagezi> то потом цинамон который предложил сергей :)
<rasdark> JohnDoe_71Rus, каких дистрибутивов?
<tagezi> а ты думаешь что дистрибутивы убунту рождаются прям такими изи бинартников?
<tagezi> и я имел ввиду, вообщето собрать iso для установки, но можно и как в генту, спрям с нуля
<rasdark> Наверное их где-то готовят. Но конечному пользователю выдают готовые сборки же.
<tagezi> в чем вопрос?
<rasdark> Вон на офф сайте есть всякие. и с гномом и с мате
<tagezi> ааа где окошко в котором выдают? :)
<rasdark> а с цитрамоном нет
<rasdark> Вот я и спросил, где взять?
<tagezi> ну, не нужен он значит людям
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon
<rasdark> Судя по популярности Mint'а, как раз наоборот
<rasdark> А я не хочу Mint, я хочу ubuntu
<tagezi> боже мой..
<tagezi> ты понимаешь что дистрибутивы делают пользователи?
<SergeyIT> хочешь - сделай
<rasdark> А если бы я хотел собрать себе свой, то использовал бы для этого точно не ubuntu
<rasdark> Вот я хочу узнать, есть ли уже готовое?
<rasdark> Прежде чем делать
<tagezi> тоесть, приходит какой-то rasdark и справшивает, как установить.. потом он понимает весь процес, и делает дистрибутив, в надежде что это ещё кому-то понадобиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть готовый убунту с цинамоном назыввется минт
<rasdark> tagezi, нет. он приходит и спрашивает есть ли готовый.
<tagezi> да ладно.. ни кто так не справшивает :)
<rasdark> JohnDoe_71Rus, он не ubuntu, а я хочу ubuntu
<tagezi> просто лепят балген ос, называют его Минт и всё
<rasdark> tagezi, а как спрашивают?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а убунту не убунту а дебиян
<SergeyIT> и вообще все - линукс
<tagezi> спарашивают как мне сделать мою балген ос :)
<rasdark> Так есть ли уже такая сборка?
<tagezi> да, есть
<rasdark> и не Mint
<tagezi> угу
<rasdark> и на свежем LTS?
<rasdark> И где взять?
<tagezi> у того кто её сделал
<rasdark> И кто её сделал?
<tagezi> ну, этого я не знаю.. он не приходил сюда пока
<rasdark> То есть на самом деле ты не знаешь есть ли она или нет
<rasdark> И сказал об этом лишь бы меня потроллить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "эй, чувачёк, а ну гони убунту цинамон, которая не минт. и быстро!"
<rasdark> tagezi, так?
<tagezi> есть, это я точно знаю.. кто-то же качает цинамон с ппа
<SergeyIT> http://www.nixp.ru/news/13716.html
<tagezi> ну так этоже рунту с цинамоном
<rasdark> Но это же другой дистрибутив. Не ubuntu
<tagezi> а ему убунту нужен
<rasdark> С таким успехом kubuntu это debian с kde
<tagezi> ему нужна не Цинту, а Цубунту
<artus> цуцунту )
<tagezi> чорт, эта волна связана с выпуском студентов из универов?
<rasdark> Ну так есть официальная сборка или нет?
<rasdark> есть же официальная сборка Ubuntu GNOME
<artus> нет
<tagezi> офицыальная?
<rasdark> почему нет такой же официальной сборки Ubuntu Cinnamon
<rasdark> На официальном сайте пруф на скачивание
<tagezi> напиши в маркетинговую службу каноникла, почему они пруф на скацивания очередной балгенос не разместили
<tagezi> бумажки о внедрении всёравно не дадут
<rasdark> А вы тогда зачем?
<rasdark> Тут же в топике написано что это Official Irc channel
<artus> rasdark, и?
<artus> в топике так же просьба правила прочесть и куча остального всякоразного, ты все из топика перечитал? )
<rasdark> Конечно
<tagezi> видимо не всё
<rasdark> Что конкретно я нарушил?
<tagezi> потому что там написано что это канад русского сообщества
<artus> здравый смысл :D
<tagezi> канал*
<rasdark> Так я на русском языке общаюсь
<tagezi> а не каноникла, и по всем вопросам к канониклу идти следует к канониклу
<rasdark> То есть вы к канониклу этому, который занимается убунтой, не имеете никакого отношения?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> апсолютно
<artus> имеим, у нас контрольный пакет акций :D
<tagezi> не, тут иногда их представитель появляется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: да? а мне значит зажали
<tagezi> но он молчит
<rasdark> Тогда, пожалуйста, переадресуйте ему мой вопрос
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дык я тебе предлагал, ты отказывался
<rasdark> Вы тут явно завсегдатаи
<artus> а за кофеем не сбегать часом? :D
<tagezi> artus: сбегай
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> разрешаю :)
<artus> чет я так и не понял чего он хотел
<artus> tagezi, а вот не схожу, ленивый я слишком
<rasdark> artus, убунту с цитрамоном же
<tagezi> он хотел потролить, почему каноникл не признаёт его ОС как официальную
<artus> кто такой цытрамон и нафи гон нужен?
<artus> а, дык потом что гуано же , потому и не признает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с цитрамоном нету, есть с мятой. брать будете? нет? следующий
<rasdark> artus, там, выше, ссылка на вики была, что это такой
<rasdark> JohnDoe_71Rus, с мятой видел. нужен с цитрамоном.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера были маленькие, но по три. сегодня большие и по пять
<artus> а, унылый форк протухнего второгнома , ненужно
<tagezi> да гномо вообще не нужно
<artus> шаа, 3й няшен :)
<tagezi> да ладно
<artus> да ))
<tagezi> я тя за кофем послал, а не сказки мне тут расказывать :))
<artus> нененее, чейто не хочетцо , я чаю напился
<rasdark> Дак цитрамон симпатишней 3-го гнома. и меньше кушает.
<artus> rasdark, скоко он кушает? и в каком месте он симпатишен?
<artus> треьегном кушает 240 метроф, меньше только коробка будет кушать )
<rasdark> Это после настройки он столько кушает?
<artus> и да, симпатишность гнома понимаеш когда начинаеш не на тонный кнопачек залипать , чтоб крутить до бесконечности, а просто брать и пользоватцо
<artus> rasdark, в стоке , на дебьяне
<rasdark> Может быть. На убунте он больше кушает.
<rasdark> Я уже не помню сколько. Мне не понравилось.
<artus> и да, второй гном уныл до ужаса , хз чегго так на него фапают
<rasdark> А цитрамон понравился.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кстати да. почему космонавт любит гнома, кеды, крысу и ласточку. а мяту и корицу нет
<SergeyIT> а тебе ОС зачем, на морду смотреть или в прогах работать?
<artus> патамушта нефиг шевелить трупы )
<tagezi> так.. ладно, скучно стало снова
<artus> угу, уже даже тролить разучились годно
<tagezi> пойду отчет писать, по практике :)
<tagezi> да он на канал генту свалил :)
<tagezi> странно что гентушники тролить не умеют, вроде должны понимать за что цепляться :))
<artus> спрашивать почему он ине убунту? :D
<tagezi> незнаю..
<anton_p> циннамон посимпатичнее третьегонома. а что полегче -- так это надо "разгружать" дефолтную убунту
<artus> как может быть закос на древнее испражнением мамонта которое тянут еще с прошлого века быть симпатишнее чем свежий взгляд ?
<anton_p> каждому своё. некоторые старые авто куда симпатичнее современных
<anton_p> каждый раз вздрагиваю, когда вижу на дороге juk
<artus> нисан который?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> серебрянный призрак это шедевр. тот классический а не новодел
<anton_p> да, ниссан
<artus> да, забавное поделие
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ану кинь длинную сцылко
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/_media/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_desktop_14_04/%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B8_%D0%B8_%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F/launchpad-ppa.png?w=650
<artus> а ннифига :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> меняй туроператора
<artus> да поменял, не помогло, а urxvt собирать лень
<artus> зааато нашол прикольный шрифт :D
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4383901/68edd6a9
<SergeyIT> глаза сломать можно
<artus> даладно :D
<artus> норм жеж
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: вся ссылка на картинке пролезла. чего ты еще хотел?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, да трабла в том что максимум что я могу жамкнуть то это http://help.ubuntu.ru/_media/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%
<JohnDoe_71Rus> аа, порезало по строкам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но это у тебя проблем
<artus> угу
<artus> ибо нефиг кидать километровые неадекватные сыцлки  :D
<andrex> странный ты какойто
<andrex> плагин воткни какойнить
<andrex> который ссылки пилит
<andrex> https://itmages.ru/image/view/4383935/b27ef351
<artus> andrex, ну дааак давай, расказывааай, помню стоял вроде когдато тиниурл какойто, но не помню как прикручивал
<andrex> /script install tinyurl
<andrex> если его нада
<andrex> /script search url
<andrex> /help  script
<artus> andrex, ану пульни чен ить
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/_media/wiki/руководство_по_ubuntu_desktop_14_04/репозитории_и_обновления/launchpad-ppa.png?w=650
<artus> о, ништяк
<artus> [AKA] http://tinyurl.com/h64vrqk (help.ubuntu.ru)
<andrex>     | [ http://tux.local:37583/aKh ]
<andrex> у меня все даже так)
<andrex> вобщем оно укаратило твою укороченую ссылку)
<carmack> Как подключиться по ssh к другому компьютеру, если он работает с другим провайдером?
<andrex> эм а какая разница какой провайдкр?
<carmack> В том, что это домашний компьютер
<andrex> ты свосем ссзб?
<carmack> Что?
<artus> carmack, молча, ssh host
<carmack> Блин, вы не поняли кажись...
<artus> поняли ...
<carmack> А если этот хост настроен на 192.0.1.2
<artus> но учись вормулировать вопросы, иначе так и будеш получать на дурацкие вопросы, дурацкие ответы :D
<carmack> Это нормальный вопрос
<artus> ну значит и ответ молча, ssh host     соответствует твоей шкале нормальности )
<carmack> Пример: вот у меня дома один провайдер, на работе другой. Как мне по ssh подключиться к своему компу?
<carmack> ssh username@host
<artus> странно, у тебя провайдер один, ты сейчас пишеш в вааще левую сеть фринода, как то же это у тебя получаетцо
<artus> по ходу ты совсем суть не улавливаеш :D
<carmack> Ну так то есть ещё DNS
<artus> внезапно, да ?
<artus> ладно, давайформулировать вопрос вместе, если ты сам не в стостоянии, дай угадаю, как мне подключитцо к дом компу по ссх если он за провайдерским натом ? так ?
<carmack> Ну наверное
<artus> что значит наверное
<carmack> Я понятия не имею, что такое нат
<artus> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<carmack> Ты вот этот вопрос понял?  "Пример: вот у меня дома один провайдер, на работе другой. Как мне по ssh подключиться к своему компу?"
<tagezi> carmack: ты сам то вопрос понял?
<carmack> Да
<tagezi> нет
<carmack> Да
<tagezi> да ладно :)
<carmack> Что непонятного то?
<tagezi> и что тогда тебе мешает подключиться? :)
<carmack> Ну он не подключается и всё
<tagezi> команду не правильно вводишь
<andrex> хммм интереснооо
<andrex> !ssh
<ubuntuhelp> SSH (англ. Secure Shell — "безопасная оболочка") — сетевой протокол прикладного уровня, позволяющий производить удалённое управление ОС и туннелирование TCP-соединений. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<carmack> Я знаю, что такое ssh
<carmack> И часто с ним работаю
<andrex> а как сеть работает не знаеш
<carmack> Хорошо, смотрите, получается мне надо домашнем компе следует поднять не только ssh, но и ещё что-то правильно?
<carmack> Не только ssh порт
<tagezi> порт?
<carmack> ssh порт 22
<andrex> ну если ip белый то нифига больше ненада
<tagezi> 22 это ftp
<carmack> FTP (англ. File Transfer Protocol — протокол передачи файлов) — стандартный протокол, предназначенный для передачи файлов по TCP-сетям (например, Интернет). Использует 21-й порт. FTP часто используется для загрузки сетевых страниц и других документов с частного устро
<carmack> йства разработки на открытые сервера хостинга.
<andrex> tagezi: а не пофиг че там на 22 порту)
<tagezi> у ftp есть 2 порта, один управляющий другой для передачи данных.. иди учи матчасть, но андрюха прав :)
<carmack> tagezi, без гугла, какой порт у http?
<tagezi> тот который настроишь
<carmack> По-умолчанию
<tagezi> по умолчанию 80
<tagezi> или 8080
<tagezi> умолчания разные бывают :)
<carmack> Короче не ответите на мой вопрос. Не поняли
<tagezi> а какой порт у р2р
<tagezi> ? :)
<carmack> Не знаю, зачем мне это знать?
<tagezi> тебе ответили уже 3 раза
<carmack> В женские половые органы...
<tagezi> и он хочет куда там не в россии
<tagezi> жесть
<anton_p> кармак, тебе артус дал наводку: <artus> ладно, давайформулировать вопрос вместе, если ты сам не в стостоянии, дай угадаю, как мне подключитцо к дом компу по ссх если он за провайдерским натом ? так ?
<anton_p> возможно, что не за провайдерским натом
<andrex> да он нифига не обьяснил
<andrex> как не подключается есть пинг ваще итд
<andrex> может просто за роутером
<anton_p> да, может просто за натом домашнего рутера
<anton_p> как у меня
<tagezi> а может он просто потролить и поплакать
<Scrimmer> хлопцы, выручайте
<Scrimmer> какой командой можно отредактировать последний файл в папке? )
<andrex> rm)
<tagezi> ПКМ
<Scrimmer> допустим, в папке 10 файлов, имя у всех от 1 до 10, 10 - последний добавленный, и мне нужно его отредактировать
<Scrimmer> из консольки
<Scrimmer> andrex: себе rm -rf / сделай
<Scrimmer> я чето в гугле не нашел
<andrex> глазами посмотреть на дату последнюю и отредактировать
<tagezi> финд по дате {редактировать}
<andrex> чето вы какието седня не понятные запросы хотите
<andrex> из ряда фантазерства
<tagezi> lf dsgecr e irjkmytujd
<tagezi> да выпуск у школьнегов
<tagezi> вот и вопросы не понятные
<Scrimmer> ну у меня баш скрипт, он считает количество файлов в папке и должен предложить открыть последний добавленный файл
<tagezi> блин, кури финд
<Scrimmer> tagezi: лалала, школьники, а сам на вопрос ответить не можешь
<tagezi> в википедии он есть
<Scrimmer> я сюда и зашёл, т.к. не нашел ответа
<tagezi> andrex: а какой командой банить? а то тут на днях чото у меня не получилось
<andrex> бан кбан кикюан
<andrex> б
<SergeyIT> http://kmsvsr.ru/tag/poslednij-sozdannyj-fajl/
<tagezi> хм
<tagezi> да там можно и без перенаправлений
<Scrimmer> пасиб
<tagezi> ненашёл
<tagezi> Scrimmer: когда ты госы проваливаешь?
<SergeyIT> лентяй он - первая ссылка в гугле
<Scrimmer> немного неправильно запрос составил :[
<tagezi> да там полно ссылок и не только таких
<tagezi> вообще не составлял :)
<SergeyIT> про девочек наверно
<anton_p> а что такое последний файл? последний созданный? по дате создания?
<tagezi> а что тут не понятного то? последний файл - это файл, который он считает последним
<Scrimmer> а это не имеет значения )
<Scrimmer> это же диплом
<tagezi> диплом это листик который ты получишь за это, а это ВКР :)
<Scrimmer> ну или так
<andrex> высер кривых рук
<Scrimmer> но-но
<Scrimmer> у меня крутая система
<tagezi> угу
<Scrimmer> правда ненужная
<tagezi> такая крутая что даже гулом не нужно пользоваться :_
<Scrimmer> все эти функции выполняет iptables
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> нахрен тогда её делать вообще
<andrex> скажут предоставить рабочий прототип, и что тогда?
<tagezi> :))
<Scrimmer> и я предоставлю
<Scrimmer> и оно даже будет работать
<tagezi> запустит iptables
<andrex> я вот диплом писал и строил сразу)
<Scrimmer> строил что ?
<andrex> атомную бомбу
<tagezi> дом :)
<Scrimmer> любовь
<andrex> дома
<Scrimmer> дом-2
<tagezi> у нас 3 из 4 тоже диплом ещё только пишут
<tagezi> причем у большинства часть "нахрена это нужно" вообще не тронута :)
<Scrimmer> "нахрена это нужно" - это программа ?
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<Guest85035> Есть живые экстрасенсы?
<Guest85035> Нужно при помощи гадания на костях мелких животных помочь мне не сделать сепуку.
<Guest85035> nick
<Guest85035> nick TryHard
<Guest85035> nick TryHard2Bruce
<TryHard2Bruce> Мне нужен экстрасенс с умением гадать по камням, костям мелких животных и трехлетнему кофейному налету на кружке.
<TryHard2Bruce> Иначе мне, как настоящему самураю шуток, придется сделать сепуку.
<tagezi> вообще, этим экстраченсы не занимаются.. они как0то всё на биополя пялятся..
<tagezi> а вот шаманы..
<TryHard2Bruce> Ну, не знаю, я сколько читал в интернете мольбы о помощи различного рода ламеров вроде меня, там всегда отсылают за помощью к неким экстрасенсам.
<TryHard2Bruce> Дескать тут экстрасенсов нет, но вот если бы были они бы наверняка помогли.
<TryHard2Bruce> Есть убогий и хромой пека на интеле 630(775 сокет, чтобы вы не подумали ничего хорошего про него)...
<TryHard2Bruce> 90Нм Карл.
<TryHard2Bruce> Вот эта вот хрень воткнута в элитгруповскую мать с названием из шести рандомных символов, лезть которые разглядывать у меня больше нет никакого желания.
<TryHard2Bruce> Ессно бутнуть его с фрешки так и не удалось.
<TryHard2Bruce> По сети он бутаться тоже не захотел.
<TryHard2Bruce> 2004 год.
<tagezi> вот по сленгу, видно что ты уже въезжаешь в тему
<tagezi> а по качеству информации - нет
<TryHard2Bruce> Так вот, уважаемые знатоки, есть ли какой-нибудь способ обмануть это говно и заставить бутнуть установочник с жесткого диска.
<TryHard2Bruce> Да-да.
<tagezi> не понял, у тебя не грузиться с флешки?
<TryHard2Bruce> Нет. Комп 2004 года.
<TryHard2Bruce> Кроме boot error ничего не выдает.
<tagezi> дада, с флешки
<TryHard2Bruce> Втыкают в железо по-новее, запускается.
<tagezi> ну, скорее либо южный мост тряпочкой накрылся, либо контроллер юсб
<tagezi> ну, либо ты в биосе не то лепишь
<TryHard2Bruce> Еще раз.
<TryHard2Bruce> Мать 2004 года.
<TryHard2Bruce> Флешка с виндой тоже не взлетела.
<tagezi> и чо?
<tagezi> типа в 2004 году контролдеры вечные делали?
<TryHard2Bruce> Выдала ошибку о том, что дескать не могу найти расположение какого-то файла
<TryHard2Bruce> Тогда новая вводная.
<TryHard2Bruce> Флешки из под винды, которая накачена на родной винт читаются, работают и излучают счастье(четыре потестил).
<tagezi> я не понимаю твой сленг
<TryHard2Bruce> Так.
<TryHard2Bruce> Южный мост работает.
<tagezi> не факт
<TryHard2Bruce> Флешки читаются, инфа 100%.
<TryHard2Bruce> Эм...
<TryHard2Bruce> Я попробую по-детальнее объяснить.
<TryHard2Bruce> Есть вот этот вот сферический компьютер из 2004 года.
<TryHard2Bruce> На нем стоял винт 160 с накаченной на него виндой.
<tagezi> да он иногда глючит и очень странно себя ведёт.. каример, отваливается клава, но usb продолжает пахать
<TryHard2Bruce> И винт на 80.
<TryHard2Bruce> Без МБР.
<TryHard2Bruce> Я винт на 160 выдернул.
<TryHard2Bruce> Воткнул флешку и попытался бутнуться с нее.
<TryHard2Bruce> На что был послан в определенном направлении.
<TryHard2Bruce> Воткнул 160 обратно.
<TryHard2Bruce> Бутнулся под виндой.
<TryHard2Bruce> Посмотрел, флешка читается, винт живой.
<TryHard2Bruce> На всякий случай убил все разделы на 80ке.
<TryHard2Bruce> И опять попытался бутнуться с флешки, теперь уже не вынимая 160ку.
<TryHard2Bruce> Результат такой же.
<TryHard2Bruce> Ну, думаю, засада.
<tagezi> информации как было 0, так и осталось
<TryHard2Bruce> Из под ХР установить Убунту не удалось.
<TryHard2Bruce> Решил накатить пробную версию 7, и из под нее установить.
<TryHard2Bruce> Воткнул загрузочную флешку.
<TryHard2Bruce> И она тоже не взлетела.
<TryHard2Bruce> В настройках биос флешка отображается как бутабельная.
<tagezi> значит контроллер глючит
<TryHard2Bruce> Но...
<tagezi> либо пишет криво, либо читает
<TryHard2Bruce> Если бы он глючил, разве не должно было быть каких-нибудь других симпотмов
<TryHard2Bruce> ?
<TryHard2Bruce> Просто все остальное работает замечательно.
<TryHard2Bruce> И мышь и клава.
<TryHard2Bruce> И сами флешки читаются без проблем.
<TryHard2Bruce> Проблемы начинаются когда пытаешься с них бутится.
<tagezi> да хрен его знает.. у меня, например, одну флеху читает, а другую нет.. у него питания не хватает немного
<tagezi> но ты это на глаз не определишь
<TryHard2Bruce> Итак.
<TryHard2Bruce> Значит вопрос следующий.
<tagezi> где купить паяльник?
<TryHard2Bruce> Можно ли "лайв си-ди" закатать на жесткий и с него бутнуться?
<TryHard2Bruce> И если можно, то как это сделать?
<TryHard2Bruce> Утилита для создания загрузочных флешек жесткий в качестве рецепиента не рассматривает.
<tagezi> ну, в теории конечно можно, просто у тебя место 80 будет 1,5 гига, и потом ты замучаешься его расширять, раз у тебя только флешки и не грузятся
<tagezi> у тебя что сиди нет?
<TryHard2Bruce> Дык, мне бы бутнуться да раздел запилить, а потом уже вторую поставить.
<TryHard2Bruce> Откуда такая ерунда в 2016 году?
<tagezi> ну, у меня есть :)
<TryHard2Bruce> Я уже забыл когда я последний раз в руках диск держал.
<TryHard2Bruce> Я дистрибутив то с 4г только что выкачал без каких либо проблем. Минут, наверное, за 40-30
<tagezi> я бы на твоём месте, взял бы флеху, сделал нормальный загрузчик, грузанулся бы с неё, чтрут, ставим граб на 80, и пляшем и радуемся
<tagezi> чудес не бывает
<tagezi> даже на компах 2004 года
<TryHard2Bruce> граб из под винды воткнуть можно на жесткий?
<tagezi> я бы не стал :)
<TryHard2Bruce> Второй комп рабочий с наклейкой к нему даже с отверткой подходить нельзя, не то что, ОС ставить...
<TryHard2Bruce> Из под виртуалки придется.
<TryHard2Bruce> Ладно, спасибо за сочувствие, пойду, все-таки, сделаю сепуку.
<tagezi> сделай на нём флешку загрузачную
<TryHard2Bruce> Дык, сделал.
<TryHard2Bruce> Даже две.
<TryHard2Bruce> 8 и 4
<tagezi> нафига тебе на нём другая ос, если это всё под гарантией
<TryHard2Bruce> Так.
<TryHard2Bruce> Еще раз.
<TryHard2Bruce> Два компутера.
<tagezi> :D
<TryHard2Bruce> На одном винда.
<TryHard2Bruce> За ним я сейчас сижу в слезах.
<tagezi> как ты флеху делаешь?
<TryHard2Bruce> Сколько сейчас? Час ночи? Вот час ночи.
<TryHard2Bruce> Утилитой с официального сайта.
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> а имя у этой утилиты есть?
<TryHard2Bruce> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<TryHard2Bruce> rufus
<TryHard2Bruce> Ишо попробовал UISO
<TryHard2Bruce> Все из под UEFI взлетает просто до небес.
<TryHard2Bruce> Из под BIOS2004_MLG_420 ничего не запустилось.
<tagezi> а какой Линух ставишь?
<TryHard2Bruce> Ubuntu
<tagezi> очень информативно :)
<TryHard2Bruce> 16.04
<tagezi> во
<tagezi> вот интересно, нахрена тебе на этом старом железе такая глючная и тормозная ось
<TryHard2Bruce> Ну я думал поставить туда что-то по-шустрее.
<tagezi> а второй вопрос.. она ещё вообще поддерживает биосы?
<TryHard2Bruce> Ну в спецификации нигде не указано, что она UEFI онли...
<tagezi> может она просто старое железо больше не поддерживает, потому и не взлетает
<TryHard2Bruce> Дык тут наоборот.
<TryHard2Bruce> Имхо.
<tagezi> попробуй 12.04, чтонить
<TryHard2Bruce> Ну ок, завтра попинаю еще.
<tagezi> ну, убунта плохо поддерживает старое железо
<tagezi> иногда вообще просто до маразма
<TryHard2Bruce> Просто человек, который будет за ним сидеть, уже к Gnome привык.
<tagezi> некоторые сидят на 12.04 только по тому, что уже на 14.04 у них пол компа не пашет
<TryHard2Bruce> Блин.
<tagezi> ну, убунта, и все ежисней убунто-базед
<tagezi> поставь ему генту
<tagezi> хотя по большому счету, гном был в ппа вроде, и можно накатить
<TryHard2Bruce> Ладно, спасибо, попробую завтра.
<tagezi> с другой строны, тебе вообще пофигу что, тебе главное граб востановить в загрузочной области и загрузиться в то что работает
<TryHard2Bruce> Сейчас уже никакого настроения ожидать завершение загрузки еще одного дистрибутива не имеется. :D
<TryHard2Bruce> Дык отож.
<TryHard2Bruce> Если бы была убунта на втором, рабочем компе, проблем бы не было никаких.
<TryHard2Bruce> Но здесь только винда и трогать ее нельзя.
<TryHard2Bruce> Ладно, спасибо еще раз, пошел я спать. Спокойной ночи.
<tagezi> нз
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-10
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> artus: тык
<andrex> бряк
<andrex> не трогать дядьку
<artus> tagezi, мняффф
<artus> кекеке котята
<tagezi> artus: сам ты кекеке
<artus> а чего, а мне можноооо :D
<artus> andrex, прасыпайсиии
<andrex> чаво те
<artus> andrex, будю тебя :D
<andrex> буди буди
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тагезя, а LO так умеет? https://pp.vk.me/c636126/v636126690/fe06/me2-X005v7g.jpg
<andrex> а че не у меть то
<andrex> эксель обычный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чертежи по клеточкам ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/post/277080/ репетиция скайнет в игре
<artus> мужикии, а как то можно без особых извращений дробное число в hex перевести?
<anton_p> никак
<anton_p> нужно понять, фиксированная точка или плавающая. или вообще это у тебя рациональная дробь
<anton_p> только после этого можно формулировать вопрос
<artus> это   числа вида -200.34  120.1  , что ты мне на это можеш сказать? :D
<anton_p> ничего :)
<artus> арррррр
<anton_p> откуда эти числа?
<anton_p> для чего они?*
<anton_p> какая нужна точность?
<anton_p> я не знаюб
<artus> это координаты , точность ну пусть будет 2 знака после запятой
<anton_p> в далёком детстве я писал на с++ класс для фиксированной точки в 32 бита
<anton_p> точка была на 10м бите
<anton_p> т е три знака
<artus> хотя, они мне по ходу ни в перлись , пока отставить, концепция явроде как меняетцо :D
<artus> чейто меня не в ту степь занесло D:
<JohnDoe_71Rus> координаты, точность 2 знака после запятой. это очень хорошо можно сусаниным сработать )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну где 2 знака там и 3 :D это уже дел отехники
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2-3 знака. а на месте это очень может быть 2-3 сотни км
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, это отклонение в пространстве, какие сотни километров ))
<artus> но не суть, по ходу меня переклинило и оно ненадо )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ты не уточнил какие координаты? может градусы
<artus> да хоть минуты, что есть градусы, деление на 360 всего лиш
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 0.01 градус это сколько в километрах? по меридиану и по широтам
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, если тебе принципиально то пусть будет угловая скорость , суть от этого не менялась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> суть прям тут, в песочек
<anton_p> можно рациональную дробь иметь
<anton_p> можно два числа, одно для целой части, другое для дробной
<anton_p> вобщем я не знаю что там
<JohnDoe_71Rus> два числа - первое число - черточка - второе число под черточкой
<SergeyIT> какая проблема-то? Деление с остатком, целую часть получаешь сразу, из остатка получаешь остальное
<SergeyIT> тоже делением
<artus> а потом деление брать и делить в цикле :D
<SergeyIT> а тебе на каком языке? В кодах?
<artus> не, уже по ходу не актуально, нуна думать над концепцией сервера который быдет слушать данные, обрабатывать и в дальнейшем уже плевать целочисленными буквами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> малинка
<SergeyIT> ну если плевать - это отверблюдное что-то
<artus> прасыпаитисяяяя
<andrex> баю баюшки баю
<SergeyIT> о, что тут?
<artus> наливают, у меня вон с крыши течеть
<SergeyIT> это ничего, главное, чтобы не поехала
<artus> все зависит от столба воды над плоскостью, если опоры не выдержат - то есть вероятность что поедет :)
<SergeyIT> неее, чтобы не поехала, надо как следует выспаться )
<anton_p> мы стояли на плоскости с переменным углом отражения (с)
<SigmaTel> Добрый вечер!
<SigmaTel> Я хитер - через IRC-клиент Internet Doom Explorer (zrc) подключился.
<SigmaTel> ZDaemon Relay Chat
<schyuka> всем привет
<SigmaTel> Привет
<schyuka> нужна тех поддержка, есть проблемка с убунтой, я совсем зеленый пользователь мне подсказади этот чат.
<SigmaTel> У меня тут сегодня день рождения...
<schyuka> с дниной тебя)
<schyuka> день рождения тут или в реальной жизни ?
<SigmaTel> По-настоящему
<schyuka> ты нормально в линуксе волекешь ?
<SigmaTel> А то.
<anton_p> вот и поговорили :) с днюхой, сигмател
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а не тот ли это хотетель цитрамона?
<Sergey_IT> вечера, бескрышного
<tagezi> UNIm95: кстати, сегодня костюм покупал, купил по распродаже за 15 тр с хвостиком, нормальная цена была 35 тр
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня проблема в том что я купил эту хрень.
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> ну, на выпуск оденешь
<tagezi> или у вас просто пишешь тезис?
<Sergey_IT> костюм - это хорошо, я только в них и хожу, когда не жарко (49 лет уже).
<tagezi> хотя всё равно нужно на получение диплома
<tagezi> мне не уютно в кастюме, если он не спортивный :)
<Sergey_IT> нормально! Я помню в Инсбрук ехал с лыжами и  в костюме )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я думал тебе мантию и шапку квадратку с кисточкой надо
<tagezi> квадратные шапки в США, в финлянлии у экономистов мечи :)
<tagezi> а у технарей не помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с шашкой наголо?  а где конь
<tagezi> не шашка, золотой меч, стоит кстати немерено
<tagezi> почему меч, хрен его знает, я так и не смог добиться ответа
<Sergey_IT> викинги ж
<Sergey_IT> но форма какая то была, в Лаппеенранте видел
<pvsharov> Это точно чат о Убунту?
<Sergey_IT> где? Ты не туда попал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не сомневайся
<Sergey_IT> Убунту многорук и многолик
<pvsharov> Как пропатчить KDE под FreeBSD?
<tagezi> да берёшь и патчишь
<tagezi> хоть под фря, хоть под убунту
<pvsharov> Мда, шутку древнюю никто не помнит.
<tagezi> некоторые люди не знают, что бородатые шутки уже не смешные
<tagezi> теперь новые анегдоты по планете ходят
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты наверное в белых бесказырках видел народ
<tagezi> это вообще форма студентов, типа
<tagezi> черный костюм, белый берет
<tagezi> они 30 мая бухают в этом :)) ну, ещё хор поёт в такомже наряде
<Sergey_IT> типа этого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот фиг. у нас тоже квадратные шапки. сам фотки видел
<Sergey_IT> тогда значит ошибаюсь
<Sergey_IT> квадратные шапки скрывают квадратные головы
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: да нормальные у финов головы.
<Sergey_IT> я про англичан )
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: ааа, эти то да.. Не люблю их
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: слишком высокомерные
<tagezi> где ещё фина в финляндии втретить, особенно в студ городке :)
<tagezi> хтя со следующего года станет проще, введут оплату за образование товарищей не из Евросоюза
<pvsharov> tagezi: не знаю, я их в Финляндии везде вижу. В Хельсинки да, много мигрантов, но в маленьких городах почти нет.
<Sergey_IT> зашел как-то в кембрижд университет и выгнали... распознали что не свой по круглой голове (
<tagezi> да ладно :)
<tagezi> :))
<pvsharov> Sergey_IT: яицеголовый что ли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: чё, там низя зайти в кампус, на вековой травке посидеть?
<neewbie>  Ребят, есть кто живой?
<neewbie>  Нашёл багу в инсталляторе ( ubiquity) и нужна помощь.
<tagezi> тиха, непалитесь
<neewbie>  Все знакомые линуксоиды сейчас не доступны.
<pvsharov> neewbie: так напиши патч.
<neewbie>  Да я даже понять не могу в чём конкретно ошибка и как описать её на ланчпаде.
<tagezi> а знакомых линуксойдов как всегда 2, "я и моё отражение"
<pvsharov> neewbie: может тогда и нет никакой ошибки?
<neewbie>  Установка не проходит.
<pvsharov> neewbie: на чем запинается?
<tagezi> угадаю... комп старенький, а убунту 16.04
<neewbie> http://i.imgur.com/FDFyBu9.png
<neewbie>  При нажатии на кнопки " Продолжить"/" Вернуть" ничего не происходит и инсталлятор никак не реагирует.
<pvsharov> отключи UEFI
<tagezi> :))))
<tagezi> дебиана :))))
<pvsharov> tagezi: у меня на стареньком ноуте тоже 16.04 на тестдрайве.
<tagezi> офигеть ленывые конониколовци стали
<neewbie>  А без отключения никак?
<tagezi> даже название системы уже поменять не могут
<pvsharov> tagezi: забыли.
<tagezi> да, забили
<pvsharov> А может у него какая-нибудь сборка дневная
<neewbie>  16.04, свежескачанная.
<tagezi> свежескачанная != свежая
<neewbie>  То что предложил сайт ubuntu.com
<Sergey_IT> попробуй свеженькую отсюда http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<tagezi> он там сейчас заблудиться
<tagezi> neewbie: а чо ты так за ефи цепляешься?
<Sergey_IT> как хорошо без ефи
<Sergey_IT> даже не видел еще )
<tagezi> я видел, гадина ещё та.. микросовтовское поделие
<neewbie>  Знаю, что поносить UEFI модно как и пульсаудио, но, вроде, штука полезная.
<Sergey_IT> и какая же в ней польза... может кто объяснит
<tagezi> объясняльщик ушёл :)
<Sergey_IT> а других нет? (
<UNIm95> tagezi: это не на выпуск. тут такого торжества и нет. Это для клиента-страховщика.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну я помню зачем ты его купил
<tagezi> ну, жена когда магистратуру заканчивала, там все в костюмах были
<Sergey_IT> жуть - как в ю.корее - все в одной форме
<Sergey_IT> с.корее
<tagezi> не в одной, просто в кастюмах
<tagezi> не такой строгий дрес код :)
<Sergey_IT> у нас такого вообще не было... кроме военных
<tagezi> да ладно.. в школе 10 лет ходили
<UNIm95> Нет. не ходил
<tagezi> с первого класса
<UNIm95> Хотя был в гимназии
<Sergey_IT> я в 6-ом перелез в цивильный костюм
<tagezi> так, ладно, ночи всем, я спать
<tagezi> завтра к госам готовиться
<Sergey_IT> а учит когда?
<Sergey_IT> ночью же надо
<tagezi> когда высплюсь, нафиг учить на несоображающую голову
<tagezi> я уже вырос из того возраста, чтобы по ночам учить
<tagezi> максиму, никому не нужную работу написать :)
<tagezi> так, пакапака :)))
 * tagezi tagezi|off
<anton_p> ночью хорошо. никто не пристаёт, дети спят. работай сколько хочешь.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-11
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<pvsharov> !xenial
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xenial'
<tagezi> andrex: запихни в подсказки боту по сетям "Компьютерные сети. Принципы, технологии, протоколы" В. Олифер, Н. Олифер
<tagezi> пусть дети читают, а то глупые вопросы сыпят :)
<tagezi> http://www.ozon.ru/catalog/1140613/
<tagezi> в пятом издании на 50 страниц больше :))))
<tagezi> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4750268/
<andrex> !networks
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='networks'
<andrex> !networks is <reply> Компьютерные сети. Принципы, технологии, протоколы" В. Олифер, Н. Олифер: http://www.ozon.ru/catalog/1140613/ http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4750268/
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<tagezi> !networks is <reply> Компьютерные сети. Принципы, технологии, протоколы" В. Олифер, Н. Олифер: http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4750268/
<andrex> !no networks is <reply> Компьютерные сети. Принципы, технологии, протоколы" В. Олифер, Н. Олифер: http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4750268/
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<andrex> tagezi: по поводу прав на вики к артусу у мну правнет чтобы дать такое
<tagezi> права?
<tagezi> !networks
<ubuntuhelp> Компьютерные сети. Принципы, технологии, протоколы" В. Олифер, Н. Олифер: http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4750268/
<tagezi> я логиниться забываю просто... после перезагрузки, он меня не узнаёт
<andrex> !search редактор
<andrex> э
<ubuntuhelp> Found: nvu, sed, nano, kino, picard, sudoedit, hex, editors, vim, alacarte
<andrex> !search editor
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> Found: sed, icons, splash, kate@editors, editors, botman@boteditors, winkey, emacs@editors, editor@editors, gedit@editors
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> !networks is <reply> "Компьютерные сети. Принципы, технологии, протоколы" В. Олифер, Н. Олифер: http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4750268/
<tagezi> хм.. точно не даёт
<tagezi> нужно будет дядьку пихнуть
<andrex> !botedit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='botedit'
<andrex> эх тупняки)
<andrex> !search fooo
<ubuntuhelp> Found: fooo
<andrex> !search редакторов
<ubuntuhelp> Found: boteditors, editors
<andrex> !boteditors
<ubuntuhelp> Информация для редакторов: Добавить: (!foo is <reply> bar) удалить: (!forget foo) заменить: (!no foo is <reply> bar) восстановить: (!unrorget foo) создать алиас: (!foo is <alias> bar) все аналогично.
<andrex> воо
<SigmaTel> Доброе утро!
<SigmaTel> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<UNIm95> я в полном охреневании.
<UNIm95> сейчас решил centos7 пощупать.
<UNIm95> Там из инсталлера такое ковнецо сделали.
<schyuka> как тут связаться с человеком с которым вчера вел беседу, мне известен его ник и всего лишь?
<schyuka> сигмател ауууу
<andrex> @seen sigmatel
<ubuntuhelp> sigmatel was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 8 hours, 26 minutes, and 39 seconds ago: <SigmaTel> !help
<andrex> с левым людом не относящимся к сообществу фз никак наверное темболее он тут вроде как недавно
<anton_p> прикольно. поиграл в игрушку 0AD в фуллскрине, теперь композитинг глючит. переключил его из опенгл в xrandr, вроде ок
<anton_p> я тут тоже недавно
<anton_p> или это он после опенарены глючит
<anton_p> можно интересно как то ресетнуть состояние опенгл...
<andrex> он ваще недавно
<andrex> 21 мая зареган ток
<Sergey_IT> а его уже ищут... чего ж он наделал
<tagezi> объявили тендер на сис админа, кому интересно https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2016/06/10/tender-for-a-infrastructure-and-system-administrator-201606-01/
<Sergey_IT> это ты так учишь...
<tagezi> да я либо завалю госы, либо получу 5 по любому
<tagezi> мозг уже не принимает инфу
<tagezi> andrex: ^^ попробуй, удалёнка, и оплата нормальная, по меркам Ирка вообще просто супер, насколько я знаю
<Sergey_IT> рекламщик
<tagezi> да он сидит в своём отделе К, получает своиз 30 тысяч.. если получает.. а тут нормальную зп можно иметь
<Sergey_IT> не все в жизни ЗП определяется
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, и ему уезжать из Ирка не придётся, или из Быдлограда, где он сейчас околачивается..
<ValerG> есть тут кто?)
<tagezi> да и совмещать можно, если первая работа не очень напряжная.. насколько я знаю, всё основная миграция инфры уже проведена
<tagezi> так что нужно восновном следить за работаспособностью, я думаю
<Sergey_IT> совмещать не всегда можно
<tagezi> да, не всегда
<ValerG> у кого линукс на десктопе стоит?)
<tagezi> ниукого
<ValerG> <tagezi>, а вот и нет) у меня))
<Sergey_IT> бегает, не поймать
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ValerG> я уж о винде забыл))
<tagezi> память плохая?
<ValerG> tagezi, комп плохой.
<Sergey_IT> о какой?
<Sergey_IT> и что значит плохой?
<ValerG> Сергей, слабый) а с Линуксом хорошо))
<tagezi> слабый это 286?
<Sergey_IT> что значит слабый?
<Sergey_IT> 286- крутой, я SSD вставил - летает
<ValerG> 512 мб озу
<Sergey_IT> а добавить?
<tagezi> с каких это пор сила компор мериется в озу?
<tagezi> компов*
<ValerG> сергей, без неё никак)) а вставить нет денег, я безработный.
<Sergey_IT> у моего было 128Мб с 7.10
<tagezi> а на 286 у тебя сколько?
<Sergey_IT> 1Мб
<tagezi> или у тебя 86?
<ValerG> Сергей, не знаю, у меня семёрка уже тормозила крепко.
<Sergey_IT> убунту?
<tagezi> дебиан :)
<tagezi> или суся :)
<ValerG> тормозила винда7. а ксубунту хорошо идёт))
<Sergey_IT> а я про убунту
<ValerG> не знаю, у меня ксубунту стоит. хорошая вещь.
<tagezi> а у серёги мс-дос
<tagezi> тоже хорошая вещь :)
<Sergey_IT> уменя лубунту - тоже неплохо... и freedos
<tagezi> фридос?
<tagezi> я думал ты мс-жос используешь
<ValerG> Сергей, лубунту по графике уже не очень как-то, по-моему.
<Sergey_IT> и то и то есть
<Sergey_IT> Валера, а что в ней не так?
 * tagezi пошёл дальше к ЕГЭ готовиться
<Sergey_IT> успехов
<pvsharov> Все те же лица.
<_bear> :)
<anton_p> щенячьи восторги?
<anton_p> в болгарии продают ноуты, у них винда отдельных бабок стоит. а без винды тебе ноут с фридосом продадут
<anton_p> вот так берёшь ноут 16гб рам, ссд, бла-бла-бла, а там фридос
<_bear> anton_p: ну а тест запустить при покупке не судьба /// вообще винду не люблю .... // к стати если покупаешь с виндой и сносишь ее у них, то через суд деньги - стоимость винды - забераешь // многие делали так - читал
<tagezi> ноут без винды это хорошо
<tagezi> не нужно переплачитвать за то что всёравно не используешь
<tagezi> а то в россии нужно оформлять возврат, и комп на месяц забирают в хрен знает куда
<Sergey_IT> можно и без винды купить
<_bear> без винды ПК - станцию покупал // просто в договоре оговорил // под заказ комплектацию сбивал (заводской сборки)
<_bear> tagezi:  комп забирают на месяц - это про что ты
<tagezi> это если винду установленную сносить
<tagezi> например ноут покупаешь, в росии они почти все имеют винду на борту
<tagezi> купил, в магазине оформил возврат, получил ноут через месяц после покупки
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а без винды ноут нормальный не купить.. только старые и слабые модели
<_bear> читал, что без этого делали ....
<Sergey_IT> а суперновый и не нужен
<Sergey_IT> баловство это
<_bear> Sergey_IT:  про что ты?
<Sergey_IT> про новые буки
<tagezi> ну, тебе не нужен, мне нужен.. каждый виирает технику под задачи
<tagezi> мне например не нравиться пересобирать ЛО по 6 часов
<tagezi> а при 8 потоках он уже за 3 собирается
<Sergey_IT> собирать на десктопе надо
<tagezi> если интел в следующем году наконец разродиться на 18 поточный проц для ноутов, будет в районе часа собираться
<tagezi> мне не удобно дестоп с собой таскать с места на место
<tagezi> а для каждого места покупать свой отдельный, денег не хватит
<_bear> всегда ноуты брал с магазина // это станцию сам собираешь // один раз только на депо заказывал конфигурацию под себя ... (лет 12 назад)  // а сейчас все есть в магазинах бери любое железо
<tagezi> да не любое.. просил я тут Теслу, сказали подзаказ только
<_bear> может - у меня запросы не большие
<tagezi> да скорее всего, сколько комп без монитора в евро обходился?
<_bear> где то штука - полторы // последнее время только ноуты брал
<tagezi> ну, у тебя не самый последний проц был, и видяха так себе
<tagezi> я когда себе считал у меня без видео почти 2 выходило.. + теслу хочется для математики
<Sergey_IT> я бы за ЛО не взялся - много требует, да и не интересно
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> ну ты и не берёшься :)
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<_bear> понимаю
<tagezi> а я жгу проц чтобы тестить
<tagezi> tdf помогает по мелочам, но чото меня совесть душит заявку писать...
<Sergey_IT> ссзб, а комп жалко (
<tagezi> кто-то должен тестить
<tagezi> кто-то должен писать код для спо
<tagezi> кто-то должен документировать... иначе не будет не спо, ни линуха, ни идей открытого кода
<_bear> :) если бы не комп - то и не знал бы что дождь на улице идет :) (только из домы выходил - не было) , гляжу  на компе дождь в трее .... - выглянул так и есть ....
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  tagezi: у нас даже с убунту ноуты и компы  на полках магазинов стоят
<tagezi> да видел я эти ноуты, гиганские калькуляторы
<tagezi> Entscheidungspoblem <- как такое можно выговорить вообще
<tagezi> выглядит как пароль :))
<_bear>  tagezi:  у вас - это где?
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus, про вчерашнее - в Кембридже в колледжи посторонних не пускают
<tagezi> _bear: у нас, в данном случае, это в питере :))
<tagezi> в финляндии вообще не любят СПО
<_bear> прикольно - прогресс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: ясно. лагерь строгого режима
<Mina_> привет
<Mina_> НИ одна ОС не запускается
<tagezi> писалька
<tagezi> пичалька*
<tagezi> блин, опичатки ((
<Sergey_IT> какая ос и как не запускается?
<anton_p> как такое можно выговорить вообще -- фигня. тут нет сложных мест
<anton_p> щас сходу не вспомню, но есть немецкие слова, где у меня реально язык заплетается
<uebddb> кугельшрайба
<anton_p> тоже
<anton_p> фигняч
<shotInLeg> Да там слова в пол текста
<uebddb> никто не знает как запустить NetworkManager без root? А то каждый раз врубать его руками и пароль вводить это слишком
<uebddb> да ну что как грустно то (
<tagezi> чо значит без рута?
<tagezi> а как его ещё врубать?
<tagezi> вообще, в убунте вроде всё по умолчанию работает
<shotInLeg> В убунту да
<shotInLeg> На меня нелегкая столкнула
<shotInLeg> Комп умирает под убунтой пришлось на ноут ставить арч
<shotInLeg> Думал может кто знает
<tagezi> ну так какналы арча зачем?
<uebddb> там тишина
<uebddb> в том и дело
<uebddb> а английский я не знаю увы (
<tagezi> ну, да, поэтому нужно прийти на канал убунты под двумя никами, и спрашивать тут :)
<tagezi> может не получается из-за отсутсвия логики в действиях? компьютеры такого подхода не перносят :)
<shotInLeg> Просто с никами косяк из-за того что один на телефоне другой на компе
<tagezi> на всё есть оправдание :)
<shotInLeg> Да я такой
#ubuntu-ru 2016-06-12
<tagezi> тыак.. утра всем
<andrex> тыа... самты
<UNIm95> Черт. Народ у меня какой-то затык. Как определяются имена хостов в локальной сети в включенным dhcp сервером.
<UNIm95> Не в win сети.
<UNIm95> А в unix. Linux, BSD
<UNIm95> Или NetBIOS также работает,
<UNIm95> ?
<tagezi> как задаются или как узнать?
<UNIm95> tagezi: смотри. у меня локалка с 2 машинами (host1 host2) и DHCP на роутере. После получения IP машины видят друг друга по hostname. Вопрос: через что они друг друга узнали?
<UNIm95> Если через локальный dns севере то как это dns сервак узнал об именах хостов?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ping -a 192.168.0.14
<tagezi> не?
<tagezi> ну, айпи подставь
<UNIm95> tagezi: Все работает. У меня затык в том что я не понимаю как это работает.
<tagezi> UNIm95: host, nslookup, dig
<UNIm95> Причем затык такой что я не могу свормулировать вопрос гуглу
<tagezi> host 8.8.8.8
<tagezi> ну либо другую команду используй
<tagezi> они каждая немного разное дают
<tagezi> ааа,диг не выдаёт имя, он даёт шапку запроса
<UNIm95> tagezi: пошел я про dns читать
<UNIm95> видимо что-то забыл
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> я вообще по сетям полный профан.. купил вчера себе книжку, буду читать
<tagezi> !networks
<ubuntuhelp> Компьютерные сети. Принципы, технологии, протоколы" В. Олифер, Н. Олифер: http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4750268/
<AstroMuffins> Привет, подскажите плз хороший медиа плейер. Пробовал банши, но он какую то фигню творит с директориями, постоянно файлы переносит куда не надо
<AstroMuffins> Сейчас Audicious использую, но хотелось бы чтобы медиатека была
<Sergey_IT> тут глянь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=169108.0
<AstroMuffins> О спасибо, а не знаешь почему не могу сюда из xchata писать?
<Sergey_IT> зарегистрируйся и заходи
<AstroMuffin> Как сложно однако
<AstroMuffin> А кто каким плейером пользуется
<Sergey_IT> а где не надо регистрации?
<AstroMuffin> Буду наверное Rhythmbox юзать
<andrex> clementine юзаеть
<Sergey_IT> утра
<andrex> сам ты утра
<AstroMuffin> А здесь с проблемой про графику в играх можно обратиться?
<andrex> !deadbeef
<ubuntuhelp> DeaDBeeF — аудио плеер под системы GNU/Linux. Распространяется под General Public License version 2. см: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeaDBeeF
<andrex> во
<andrex> смотря каких игр и смотря какие проблемы
<Sergey_IT> игры виндоуз?
<AstroMuffin> Нет, steam
<AstroMuffin> Ну, SteamOS + Linux
<AstroMuffin> Короче часть текстур отображается желтым или фиолетовым, в КС ГО вообще все желтое кроме интерфейса. Видеокарта встроенная Intel HD 530
<tagezi> гугли vtce gjl[jlzoe.
<tagezi> гули месу подходящую
<tagezi> все артефакты в играх откривых дров
<AstroMuffin> месу?
<tagezi> mesa
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82_intel
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/mesa-utils
<tagezi> и форум порой, там полно всего
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=55.0
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=57.0
<Sergey_IT> опять сачкуешь?
<andrex> текстуры скорее недоставлены
<andrex> или както так на форуме уже даже гдет тема есть про проблемы со стимом
<tagezi> посачкуешь тут
<ValerG> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<anton_p> "Консистентность звали собаку, которая укусила нашего главного разработчика в детстве" -- лщл
<ValerG> тагези, как дела?)
<anton_p> лол т е
<anton_p> AstroMuffin> А кто каким плейером пользуется -- клементина. но, хочу заметить, мёртвая говядина мне больше нравится
<tagezi> фда он свалил давно уже
<anton_p> и хер с ним
<tagezi> дела хренова, чую я не сдам ЕГЭ
<anton_p> DeaDBeeF -- хороший плеер
<anton_p> да гонишь ты
<anton_p> все сдают
<ValerG> Антон, мне Аудашиус нравится))
<anton_p> а мне нет
<ValerG> Антон, дело вкуса. Недавно кстати мне пришлось сурово править конфиги))
<anton_p> он вроде и ничо так, но автор не знал алгоритм фишера-йетса
<anton_p> мне пришлось ему патч прислать
<ValerG> Антон, в аудашиусе?
<anton_p> да
<tagezi> а я использую волосатую бешеную балонку
<tagezi> класный плеер
<anton_p> ну и ваще мёрвая говядина мне больше всеядностью лосслессов понравилась
<ValerG> ясно. а я недавно язык системы настраивал конфиг-файлом))
<anton_p> варерг, ты в каком классе?
<anton_p> валерг
<ValerG> я уже давно отучился.\
<anton_p> тогда непонятне восторг :)
<anton_p> вот если бы ты конфигфайлами программировал...
<tagezi> :))
<ValerG> Антон,  не то чтобы восторг. Через гуй не шло, еле догадался править конфиг...
<anton_p> зря ржёшь
<anton_p> в 2001 меня заставляли работать в Informatica ETL
<anton_p> это мышкой рисуешь блок-схемы обработки данных
<ValerG> Антон, не очень круто, когда язык системы надо менять так сурово))
<anton_p> в результате получаются хмл-описания, которые интерпретируются "ядром"
<tagezi> язык разметки конфиг файло, тахше как и html не является универсальным по Тьюрингу, а значит имеет узкую направленойть и мало применим для решения алгоритмических задач
<anton_p> вобщем, мне было проще эти хмл-описания обработать на перле, чем мышой...
<tagezi> блочные языки это другое, это не конфиги
<tagezi> Дракон например, был языком на котором писали ПО для Бурана
<ValerG> всё-таки недочёт у ксубунты, что сразу надо лезть в конфиги)
<anton_p> когфиг может тоже программой быть
<tagezi> баш не счет
<anton_p> я помню в давние времена в качестве конфигов к программам одна из рекомендаций была libtcl
<ValerG> Антон, не тот случай, в моём случае только параметры в конфиге
<tagezi> ValerG: не нужно там никуда лезть, всё из каропки пашет
<ValerG> таргези, у меня не пахало в ксубунте 14
<tagezi> пахало нужно было тачить :)
<tagezi> не разу в жизни не лазил в конфиги в убунте
<anton_p> т е к программе на си/с++ приликовываешь libtcl, делаешь в майне вызов интерпретатора конфига, получаешь значения сконфигурированных переменных
<ValerG> таргези, вы хамовитый какой-то
<tagezi> ЕГЭ забадоло
<anton_p> весь интерпретатор тикля помещается в 300кб
<tagezi> зачем?
<tagezi> конфиг это входящий документ
<anton_p> чтобы не париться разбором конфигов
<ValerG> я переподключусь)
<anton_p> плюс гибкость
<anton_p> внезапная
<tagezi> нафига там ещё скрипты пихать, нафига тогда вообще нужно си
<anton_p> нахаляву потому что
<anton_p> порой довольно сложные конфигурационные моменты можно/нужно сделать, типа как вытащить какие то данные из удалённой базы, например
<tagezi> не понимаю..  а потом вислаухий хомячек, не поняв чегото, впихивается туда, делает что-то там скопипасчиное их яндекса и..
<anton_p> или из локального файла. и не надо обучать основную программу
<tagezi> бедная поддержка
<anton_p> ты фантазируешь
<anton_p> додумываешь за собеседника
<tagezi> да не фантазирую, а говорю как есть
<anton_p> я видел как люди в конфиги пишут курсы валют
<tagezi> у меня был один еном, который не мог отличить паскаль от си, но пытался что-то там писать в ОгнеПтице
<ValerG> всё это лишнее имхо))
<tagezi> пришлось по рукам лупить, чтобы не писал тригеры в базу без спросу
<anton_p> вобщем, не всякая программа предназначена для открытого сообщества, это раз
<anton_p> во вторых, не всякой программе стоит обещать бесплатную поддержку
<tagezi> да сообщество тут не причем, хомячки и с проприетарным ПО умудряются натворить хрен знает что
<anton_p> в третьих, если тебе было не нужно никогда и ты не можешь представить себе зачем в конфигах нужны какие-то вычисления, то это не значит, что это бесполезно для всего мира
<ValerG> кстати, интересно, как получают зарплату опенсоурсники?))
<anton_p> не бывает такой профессии
<tagezi> короче, если есть больше одной кнопки, то вторая должна быть выключить, а писать он должен только в записную книжку или личный дневник
<anton_p> опенсорс полезен для развития
<tagezi> опенсорсники получают 6 к евро в месяц
<ValerG> Антон, разве что в Canonical получают))
<tagezi> а дальше зависит от проекта куда пришёл
<ValerG> вообще, они наверное на донэйты живут))
<anton_p> для примера, у меня был модуль на 500 строк. я пользовался и радовался, постепенно развивая. затем выложил его на гитхаб и в процессе выкладывания "облагораживал" его, доведя до 1000 строк. получил эн отзывов-комментариев, он стал 1200
<anton_p> строк. и хочу сказать, модуль стал заметно универсальнее и лучше
<anton_p> таким образом, проприетарный закрытый кусок софта стал открытой конфеткой. и никто не заплатил... :)
<anton_p> т е с моей точки зрения, открытие исходников заметно улучшает софт
<tagezi> угу.. но есть другое.. например колабора, которая принимает участие в развитии ЛО, у них 2 специалиста на полной рабочей неделе
<anton_p> ради этого стоит открывать
<tagezi> и они получают нормальную ЗП
<anton_p> получать зп за конкретный опенсорс -- редкость
<tagezi> а в ЛО не только колабора, там уже дофига фирм, и все назначеные пишуь СПО за денежку
<anton_p> зп получается за работу, а открытие каких то сорцов часто просто побочный продукт
<ValerG> всё ясно. хотя много толковых вещеё в опенсоурсе
<ValerG> й
<tagezi> да дофига контор которые делают СПО, и везде там получают бабло.. тотже кути, его пилит фирма, и програмеры там не бесплатные
<anton_p> ты не представляешь как мало их в процентах
<anton_p> в смысле таких проектоа
<ValerG> как бы да. короче, как-то крутятся. убунты на донэйтах в основном живут.
<anton_p> больше это просто 1-2 энтузиаста
<anton_p> валерг, ты неправ. убунта живёт на дотациях космонавта :)
<tagezi> ну, если брать все проекты, то да.. если брать крупные, то почти все так работают.. есть основная ячейка программистов, которая получает денег
<anton_p> я сильно сомневаюсь что каноникал вышла в прибыль по своей деятельности
<ValerG> Антон, всё равно донэйты просят при скачивании))
<tagezi> донат просят не на разработку
<andrex> эх вы
<anton_p> ну мало ли. это ж способ привязки. ты им 5 баксов заплатил и уже так просто не бросишь :)
<tagezi> блин, кто из вас в реальном проекте участвует? :))
<andrex> есть еще платная поддежка и платная хрень всякая у них там свой магазин
<anton_p> я щас ни в чём не участвую
<tagezi> а я участвую :)
<anton_p> в чём?
<anton_p> сколько зп?
<tagezi> в ЛО
<ValerG> а вообще приятно, что отдают всё и сразу)  и ось, и программы. у меня руки чесались донэйтнуть))
<anton_p> я подозреваю, что зп = 0
<tagezi> у меня нет ЗП, я доброволец, но положение вещей знаю
<anton_p> ага
<tagezi> что ага?
<anton_p> участник
<ValerG> а я хочу донэйтнуть бубунте, да нечем только))
<anton_p> а я не хочу
<anton_p> я хочу десктопный дистр чтобы релизы были 1 раз в год
<tagezi> anton_p: может ты устав почитаешь? или вместо того что выражать своё имхо в проекте поучаствуешь, с людьми пообщаешься?
<anton_p> интереса не
<ValerG> Антон, ты что) столько софта за бесплатно дают. хотя удобство часто хромает.
<tagezi> да, интерес только срать на лево и на права
<anton_p> я ЛО пользуюсь по необходимости несколько раз в месяц
<tagezi> да пофигу сколько раз ты пользуешься, ты левую инфу сливаешь
<anton_p> лет 20 назад я надеялся что офисы как класс умрут
<ValerG> В принципе, убунта работает, только иногда нужно править конфиги или включать терминал))
<tagezi> своё имхо, выдаёшь за реальность, не понимая вообще как живут проекты СПО
<anton_p> ты за истину выдаёшь положение в нескольких частных проектахз
<anton_p> интерполируя на весь мир
<ValerG> а так, как пишут, убунта - поделие надёжное и безопасное)
<anton_p> впрочем, это у тебя обычно
<anton_p> валерг, ты кроме убунты чтонить видел?
<ValerG> как ни странно, даже безопаснее и надёжнее винды))
<andrex> @voice anton_p ValerG tagezi
<anton_p> и чо?
<ValerG> Антон, кроме *убунту? а зачем?
<anton_p> ну так. линуксов несколько сот дистров
<andrex> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/ef85w
<anton_p> андрекс, поясни за что предупреждения?
<andrex> за холивар
<ValerG> мы про убунту разговариваем, что нетак??
<anton_p> дахерыво знает
<anton_p> товарищ майор записывать не успевает
<ValerG> Антон, меня убунта устраивает, попсово и серьёзно)
<anton_p> ну и хорошо
<anton_p> до убунты я пользовался дебианом много лет
<ValerG> Антон, похожие вещи, да?
<anton_p> да не знаю уже. дебианом для серверов продолжаю пользоваться. убунтой на десктопе изза её большей попсовости только. думаю уже что толку то
<anton_p> т е когда какой то софт хочется, то бывает он есть для убунты персонально или какие то рецепты есть для убунты, а для дебиана бывает покопаться надо, он менее попсовый
<ValerG> всё ясно. а я в линукс пошёл, потому что денег на озу нету))
<anton_p> заработай
<anton_p> у меня денег тоже нет, но 16гб рам есть
<ValerG> Антон, все вы такие умные. Да я и не просил совета, я проблему решил
<anton_p> я как ни пытаюсь прикинуться, не получается умище спрятать
<ValerG> да, Антон, ум железный) найди работу, если работы нету))
<ValerG> уже где-то год я безработный.
<ValerG> один плюс - комп хорошо работает на 512 МБ озу))
<ValerG> кстати, мышак на ГТК 3 написан?)
<ValerG> симпатично выглядит xfce
<ValerG> чем-то qt напоминает))
<ValerG> только оттенки тусклее немного
<anton_p> 512 маор
<ValerG> но это как всегда в гтк
<anton_p> мало
<anton_p> т е пока не нужен файрфокс ещё ничо
<ValerG> Антон, я уложился кое-как) у меня сейчас летает фаер_)))
<anton_p> смотря что делает он. я в вебмайл захожу и 650мб рам как не бывало
<ValerG> Антон, ну это да. у меня пара вкладок только открыта. и ещё чятик открыт, отдельно пиджин)))
<ValerG> так что 512 МБ хватает перебиться пока. Линукс рулит))
<ValerG> для меня, юного люмпена, Линукс хорош, ещё как)))
<anton_p> я тут заколебался укладываться в 1.6гб рам, чтобы было симпатично
<anton_p> остановился на Manjaro Cinnamon
<anton_p> но расчитываю его таки сменить на Zorin когда выйдет свежий
<ValerG> А, это наверное с эффектами всякими. Хотя, мне бы компиза хватило, я думаю.
<anton_p> это чтобы от меню-программ не хотелось выцарапать глаза
<ValerG> да оно и по умолчанке для меня терпимо))
<ValerG> нравится мне линукс - и дёшево, и безопасно. и даже всё работает, если настроено))
<ValerG> подарок торвальдса и всех-всех-всех)))
<andrex> наивный
<ValerG> andrex, почему?)
<andrex> потому что не безопасно и не дешово
<anton_p> дешевле 0 не бывает
<ValerG> бесплатно) и пишут везде, что грамотно и безопасно.
<anton_p> покупаешь ноут с фридосом, за винду надо 239 левов доплатить (в болгарии)
<ValerG> Антон, да уж. В РФ тоже хотят дрючить за копиразм.
<andrex> угу
<andrex> уже гда 3 как хотят или даже дрючат
<ValerG> andrex, ну вот почему линукс не безопасен? пишут, что он ровнее и круче винды написан))
<andrex> иди погугли про уязвимости вниксах
<andrex> безопасного ничего нет
<anton_p> линукс никому не нужно ломать. его доля пользователей на десктопах исчезающе мала
<ValerG> по винде я думаю, их тоже хватает. ладно, я пойду))
<anton_p> а уязвимости бывают в основном в браузерах-плагинах
<andrex> ага и в ядре до кучи
<andrex> вон ссл пилят не перепилят
<anton_p> для начала надо как правило заломать мой рутер, за натом которого я сижу
<andrex> итд
<anton_p> ссл одинаково опасен что для винды что для линукса
<anton_p> хотя гугл уже суетится со своим boring ssl
<anton_p> вобщем, в среднем, заломать линуксовый десктоп сложнее, чем виндовый
<andrex> и роутеры тоже пачками ломают ибо не фиксит там никто ничего, экспоитов накачал и сиди
<anton_p> ломают, но разнообразие большое. и как правило, закладки сам производитель ещё делает
<andrex> толку от разнообразия
<andrex> есть уязвимости которые прям пачками полностью фиры\модели роутеров покрывают
<andrex> а ты гриш заплатки
<andrex> вебморду наговнякали и довольные сидят при том что сама ось нифига толком не пашет я не говорю даже про безопасность)
<anton_p> ой, бедный, поломаный весь
<andrex> да вобще
<andrex> живи теперь с этим
<anton_p> пойду я
<Sergey_IT> да это не жизнь... копошизм
<tagezi> у нас госы с предзащитой объединили :)
<Sergey_IT> все ЕГЭ в один день
<tagezi> ага
<tagezi> в один час прям
<ValerG> ну что? всё общаемся?)
<ValerG> тихо что-то)
<tagezi> как обычно.. тут всегда тихо, когда троли спят :)
<ValerG> а то и поговорить не с кем))
<ValerG> почти) выпить бы чего-нить)
<ValerG> по поводу настройки линукс))
<tagezi> возьми учебник по линухе и читай
<tagezi> щас помоему на любой вкус есть, и про убунту, и про линух в общем, и конкретные задачи
<Sergey_IT> задач нет
<Sergey_IT> копошизм
<ValerG> Сергей, каких задач?)
<tagezi> когда я впросил нужныли задачи к статьсям с мануалами, чтобы просто закрепить материал, мне все в один голос сказали нет :)
<UNIm95> ValerG: Прочти правила канала
 * tagezi опять что-то нарушил :)
<ValerG> UNIm95, оффтоп?
<UNIm95> !ask|ValerG:
<ubuntuhelp> ValerG:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> Оффтоп можно и прекратить.
<UNIm95> Быстро и болезненно.
<ValerG> сурово
<Sergey_IT> все основные темы - поиграть, послушать, посмотреть... задачи только у студентов, которые все уже есть в инете
<_bear> Руководство админа Linux 4-е издание скачай и Linux карманный справочник // а лучше купи ... и долби их
<_bear> ValerG:
<_bear> не плохие книженции
<tagezi> начинать нужно не с линуха, а с архитектуры компьютера и компьютерных сетей
<tagezi> а то начинают тыкать команды как обезьянки
<_bear> ну в принципе да // на линь надо идти тогда - когда с виндой разобрался полностью // привет всем
<tagezi> винда тут не причем.. можно винду и мс-дос пропустить и идти сразу в линух, просто нужно понимать что ты делаешь, а не думать что команда которую скопипастил в консоль есть заклинание дающая счастье
<Sergey_IT> начинать надо с арифметики
<tagezi> хаха..
<tagezi> вот они прям с низкого старта подорвались и побежали
<tagezi> я тут позовчера себе купил книжку, "Читаем Тьюринга", замечательная штука
<tagezi> жаль ЕГЭ не даёт почитать
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-05
<JohnDoe_71Rus> fee
<UNIm95> народ. есть какие-либо сплиттеры HDMI на 3.5мм? что бы видео уходило на монитор а звук через 3.5 на наушники?
<UNIm95> linxon: Это немного не то. Я хотел бы сохранить цифровой сигнал.
<UNIm95> Или есть мониторы с выходом 3.5 мм?
<SergeyIT> Может так - hdmi сплиттер на 2 канала, в один- монитор, во второй hdmi2vga + audio 3.5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> были мониторы с "проходным" 3.5
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-06
<tomfarr> хром не устанавливается скайп не устанавливается - что за шляпа,
<tomfarr> ?
<tomfarr>  хром не устанавливается скайп не устанавливается - что за шляпа?
<aleksei`> всем утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нить стримил с 2 ip камер в один поток на ютуб?
<Admin1488> aleksei`
<Admin1488> Нет тут ни кого ушли все, мертво тут всё, жизни нет.
<SergeyIT> скоро один Зеленый останется...
<aleksei`> кто меня искал? о_0
<anderx> никто тя не искал
<anderx> никому ты не нужон
<Sergey_IT> ночи спящим
<pq13> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-07
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Admin1488> Чет нас все меньше и меньше
<aleksei`> лето ...
<rapidsp> на каникулах все :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нить rtsp на ютуб вещал в консольке?
<SergeyIT> утра, линукспятники
<rapidsp> о! 23 участника. комплект :)
<SergeyIT> 22 игрока и 1 мяч?
<rapidsp> и судья :)
<SergeyIT> так 23 же - судью на мыло
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=46663
<|cub|> приветы)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-08
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> электреги успели аптайм поломать
<|cub|> утры
<|cub|> гады!
<rapidsp> у электрика свое понимание аптайма
<|cub|> пока на ногах стоит - тогда и аптайм?)
<rapidsp> и за рубильник держится )
<Spaik> привет
<Admin1488> не кто не знает как сменить пароль на  eCryptfs
<Admin1488> Ребята что с нами всеми стало(
<Admin1488> мир стал другим и нам не быть прежними.
<Admin1488> люди уходят и больше не возвращаются, и только самые старые холоднокровно сохраняют молчание.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Create%20a%20mosaic%20out%20of%20several%20input%20videos а если у меня только 2 источника.
<rapidsp> 25 пользователей. перегруз сегодня
<xtuber> добрый день. кто-нибудь может подсказать пособие для tkinter в python3?
<rapidsp> блин dd походу виндошный исошник не умеет писать
<anderx> попробуй cat
<rapidsp> та отдал пусть нерой пишут :)
<rapidsp> линуксы разные на ура писались
<rapidsp> в dd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xfburn
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или консолька принципиальна?
<rapidsp> у меня нет принципов :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> безпринципный мерзавец
<rapidsp> ну как то так :)
<rapidsp> та отдал флешку пусть сами пишут
<Sergey_IT> опять 23
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-09
<aleksei`> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ffmpeg и ютуб дружил кто нить?
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, как - то так - https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Encode/YouTube
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня стрим 2 потоков http://paste.ubuntu.com/24813827/
<Sergey_IT> в метро едешь?
<Sergey_IT> долго в метро едешь
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-10
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> lf? dtxthf
<tagezi> да, вечера
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: как праздник?
<tagezi> какой?
<Sergey_IT> 100 лет независимости же!
<tagezi> ээээм
<tagezi> он же не летом
<tagezi> он 6 декабря
<tagezi> блтжайший это Юханус 24 июня
<Sergey_IT> ааа, препутал, День Хельсинки
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, так я в Лаппеенранте ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: а вот скажи, что откуда пахнет очистными сооружениями в Лаппеенранте?
<tagezi> завод по производству облаков ))
<Sergey_IT> я серьезно в мае был, нанюхался (
<tagezi> ну и я серьёзно, целулозно бумажный комбинат
<tagezi> труба дымит белым
<tagezi> :))
<Sergey_IT> жуть :(. И как вы там живете?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-06-11
<xtuber> приветствую. кто-нибудь использует здесь Stardict?
<Sergey_IT> опять 23
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-04
<aleksei`> утра
<Iksman> Здравия! :)
<diskin> привет всем, как узнать, что вызывается в убунте, когда я из меню выбираю suspend? в логе /var/log/pm-suspend.log пусто. А если я руками вызываю pm-suspend, то там появляется лог, как надо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: задал вопрос про сеть на канале лубунты.
<andrex> и?
<andrex> SergeyIT: дарофф
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ответ шикарный. для 18.04 lxqt они не поддерживают :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все вопросы про lxqt только если 18.10
<andrex> ы
<andrex> а если кто то просто обновился
<andrex> железная логика
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для обновился старая lxde
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без апт-гет инстал lxqt ты так просто не получишь
<andrex> ну и ладно
<andrex> я вобще спать хочу)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: че покромсал свою бубунту? на предмет сервисов?
<SergeyIT>  JohnDoe_71Rus, что-то у них странное с lxqt творится... поставь sparkylinux (на дебиане) c lxqt - я там проблем особых не видел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: нет, она уже не актуальна для меня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщем как то так https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/06/04/%23lubuntu-devel.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: не, буду простую лубунту lts использовать. к осени 18.04 допилят и можно будет обновить
<SergeyIT> не уверен, такое впечатление, что у них разные команды lxde и lxqt - и идет какая-то политика непонятная... может в 18.04 lxqt и не будет нормальной
<SergeyIT> они же lubuntu-next похоронили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дада, я так и понял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в следующем релизе они хотят QT
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я думал на lxqt переходить, убежать от гигантизма gtk3. но в lxqt походу так же. тенденция
<SergeyIT> да я тоже хотел на lxqt, но не сложилось (на дебиан не хочу, просто попробовал)
<SergeyIT> а lxqt по моим ощущениям пошустрее, да и есть мало, на диске только больше места требует... но я все равно почти все Qt ставлю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм, можно пример скрипта для запуска. например для игры есть 2 бинарника, разные архитектуры. а скрипт запуска один
<SergeyIT> игры - зло... но польза тоже есть... напиши скрипт сам и многое узнаешь ))
<andrex> мона
<andrex> с параметрами)
<andrex> либо чтобы arch смотрел
<andrex> и пускал что надо
<andrex> вобще там скрипт строк 6
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу, вот такой скрипт и надо
<andrex> кому что) кому игори пускать я тут чрут заделал в скрипт прада получилось 100 строк))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем чрут в скрипте?
<andrex> задолбало
<andrex> по сто раз струтиться
<andrex> смаунтить то потом всякие девы сисы проки
<andrex> резолв симлинкнуть
<andrex> а потом обратоно все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а нафига оно вообще надо?
<andrex> а так скрипту ткнул куда
<andrex> собирать под разные процы
<andrex> скрипт ткнул дела сделал вышел из чрута и оно само отмаунтило все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разве в парметрах конфига при сборке архитектура не указывается? разные скрипты для разных сборок
<andrex> генту собираюже
<andrex> полностьюпод какойнить арм
<andrex> илитупо бинарь надо
<andrex> да и срут ломать не жалко
<andrex> ч
<andrex> вобщем дофига для чего оно годиться)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я собирал андроид с ядром под арм. чрутов не поминю. компилятор какой то *tools надо было выкачивать и потом тупо конфигуре с параметрами и майк
<andrex> дройд надо чрутить
<andrex> там даже скрипт есть
<andrex> тока там какието заморочки в нем
<andrex> ну структура файлов другая
<andrex> но там вот и скриптом оно делает само
<andrex> под интел спокойно и так собирается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там было как то так https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vpj7DD6JwD/
<andrex> $HOSTTYPE if then else
<andrex> все что надо те
<andrex> для скрипта запуска проги)
<andrex> можно наверное и без if но яфз как еще там условие сделать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: не $ARCH ?
<andrex> неа
<andrex> хотяя можно и без if
<andrex> case $HOSTTYPE in
<andrex> если оно равно тому то то делать то то
<andrex> ))
<andrex> блин я щас на сонну голову наговнякаю еще чагонить))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чего ты не спишь еще
<andrex> дык вечер
<andrex> я просто с ночи
<andrex> 8час)
<andrex> всегото
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=48713
<andrex> угу уже прочел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> репы бегут
<andrex> https://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/114486.html#5
<andrex> пророк
<andrex> в принципе как и все что купила мс
<andrex> со временем или становится уг или рип
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, попробовал lubuntu 18.10 и вспомнил, проблемы те же, что и в забитой lubuntu-next
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а это она и есть
<SergeyIT> редактирование сети из панельки nm-tray не работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но зато они по ней принимают багрепорты ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо поставить network-managet-gnome
<SergeyIT> я настраивал из терминала nmtui или nmtui-edit
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *manager
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или наверно connman должен работать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я себе нетворк-манагер ставил. кстати для редактирования сети он и в простой lubuntu 18.04 нужен. иначе извраты
<SergeyIT> вобщем lxqt в убунту пока как по граблям ходить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я думал она в лучшем состоянии раз они ее готовы выкатить осенью в релиз
<andrex> опенсорс такой опенсорс же)
<andrex> хотяя
<andrex> другие не лучше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при чем тут опенсорс? ребята полны решимости пилить-стругать hard
<andrex> ну вот зато недоструганость пилят в дистры
<andrex> или не правильно вкорячивают
<andrex> а все из за разрозненности)
<andrex> хммм чето я так подумал
<andrex> а есть какаянить прога по анализу кода? ну окромя гцц которая показывает косяки и не эффективные конструкции)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они излишне самоуверенны. имхо
<andrex> гцц то оптимизирует к примеру выкорчевывая if лишние)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> этот как его, статический анализатор с единорогом
<andrex> и всякие циклы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> PVS-Studio
<andrex> тормозящие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и ему подобные
<andrex> пмс
<andrex> ))
<andrex> блин
<andrex> app-doc/pms
<andrex> ))
<andrex> portage management sistem
<andrex> или как их эти доки
<andrex> чет ппц говорили что микротики сложные купи циску
<andrex> седня сел с полусна и поднял ppoe и впн
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: ща пощупаю)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-05
<aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> ку
<rapidsp> ку
<SergeyIT> лето кончилось (
<rapidsp> нормальное лето. на любителя :)
<SergeyIT> это да... я тоже жару не люблю )
<ande_> Всем привет! ) У нас наконец-то лето началось :) Первый дождь вчера был )
<ande_> Так жалобно смотреть на этих детей катающихся на роликах посреди сугробов...))
<ande_> Как посмотреть сведения о моём текущем интернет-соединении? ip-адрес, скорость и в общем-то всю исчерпывающую информацию...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> адрес -  ip addr
<ande_> Хм, странно.. Я раздаю вай-фай с телефона на ноутбук, поменял сим-карту.. А адрес всё тот же. Это нормально? :) Я конечно мало знаю обо всём этом. Но мне казалось что должен быть другой.. speedtest для теста скорости содинения не работает, а очень хочется узнать.. В
<andrex> нат
<andrex> не прозрачный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ande_: раз с телефона на ноут. то телефон твой роутер и он по мак адресу ноута выдает ему тот же ip
<ande_> JohnDoe_71Rus: Спасибо!
<andrex> SergeyIT: xan_IT твой брат видать)
<SergeyIT> andrex, нет у меня таких братьев - можешь прибить его )
<andrex> ок
<SergeyIT> что плохого?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-06
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто из местных на генте? что про calculate сказать можете?
<andrex> если тебе нужна генто бунта то в перед
<andrex> а если нет то в итоге один фиг колупать) и с бинарей валить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто калькулейт наверно единственный бесплатный в реестре по
<andrex> ну пользуй
<andrex> если надо)
<andrex> таже  гента но проще
<andrex> или сабаен
<tomfarr> о, активность
<Iksman> Здравствуйте! Есть у кого Лубунта 18.04? Глюк с интерфейсом произошёл, не пойму, в чём дело.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на флешке, для тестов. в пользование рано пока
<Iksman> Кнопки в интерфейсах приложений выросли в несколько раз. :))
<Iksman> https://i.imgur.com/NUp6u0e.png
<Iksman> https://i.imgur.com/IPvHo0l.png
<Iksman> Вот так выглядит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> параметры - внешний вид и там в темах посмотри
<Iksman> Да сразу перерыл настройки. Вроде, не влияет.
<Iksman> Или перезагрузка системы нужна?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не нужна
<Iksman> По-моему, это у меня окружение QT глючит.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так у тебя lxqt
<Iksman> Наверное часть интерфейса, потому что многие проги имеют правильное отображение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там теперь зоопарк gtk2 gtk3 qt...
<Iksman> Ага.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-07
<aleksei`> утра
<Iksman> Здравия! :)
<newbi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на 18.04 не компилится скриптом cons https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qyHqpmsRYd/ чего ему не хватает?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-08
<aleksei`> утра
<skee2f_> Доброго времени уважаемые, нужна ваша помощь с ubuntu 18.04 , после установки wifi соединение пропало, стоит хард блок ,в биосе настроек нет похожих, а wifi включен
<skee2f_> карта intel драйвер с сайта интел скачал
<skee2f_> система пишет что включён авиарежим и выключается он механически, похожие случаи нашёл, но с другими картами и у каждой своё решение
<skee2f> Доброго времени уважаемые, нужна ваша помощь с ubuntu 18.04 , после установки wifi соединение пропало, стоит хард блок ,в биосе настроек нет похожих, а wifi включен
<skee2f> <skee2f_> карта intel драйвер с сайта интел скачал
<skee2f> <skee2f_> система пишет что включён авиарежим и выключается он механически, похожие случаи нашёл, но с другими картами и у каждой своё решение
<skee2f> переподключился просто, сори за повтор
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-09
<furmand> Привет всем. Кто может помочь с openvpn.
<Sergey_IT> что-то сегодня на канале много болтали...
#ubuntu-ru 2018-06-10
<GreyHill> Всем доброго времени суток!
<GreyHill> С системой linux работаю недавно
<GreyHill> Помогите решить вопрос с nautilus
<GreyHill> Хочу сделать боковую панель справа от наутилус, чтоб в этой панельки отображались картинки
<GreyHill> Как на винде, настройка "Вид"
<GreyHill> Есть ли какое-то волшебное решение моей проблемы?
<GreyHill> Перерыл большое количество программ по работе с фото, одна из них это xnviewmp - кажется лидером среди прочих, НО естьодно НО
<GreyHill> по самбе она не хочет работать (
<GreyHill> Прошу помочь
<GreyHill> спасибо!
<GreyHill> тишина и гладь)
<andrex> а простой предпросмотр чем не устрил?
<GreyHill> Работать удобней когда папки отображаются деревом
<GreyHill> А в дереве папок, миниатюр невидно
<GreyHill> Спасибо за проявленный интерес Andrex
<GreyHill> еще бы помог с решением траблы)
<GreyHill> открыть отдельную программку и посмотреть в ней фото, можно
<GreyHill> но это лишнии клики, которых в совокупности очень много получится
<GreyHill> поставил редактор dconf
<GreyHill> ничего интересного там тоже не нашел
<andrex> ну я бес понятия. ибо не пользуюнаутилус да и предпросмотр мне не важенв принципе как и гуи. создай тему на форуме там народу больше с такими заморочками
<GreyHill> Хелп ми Братцы Убунтовцы!
<GreyHill> а какой штукой ты пользуешься?
<GreyHill> и есть ли в твой штуковине предпросмотр?
<GreyHill> решил поковырять в сторону файловых менеджеров
<GreyHill> и обожаю говорить сам с собой)
<andrex> он почти во всех есть
<andrex> даже в консольных
<andrex> только реализация бывает разная вот и все)
<GreyHill> Ну не могу найти, хоть тресни
<GreyHill> Поставил Nemo он полояльней, но тоже нет такой штуковины как предпросмотр в отдельном блоке
<GreyHill> В общем смотрю в сторону файлового менеджера, надеюсь там что нибудь откопаю)
<GreyHill> Спасибо Andrex!!
<GreyHill> Ты единственный Человек в этом сообществе, все остальные бездушные боты)
<andrex> посмотри среди 2х панельных
<GreyHill> это которые?
<andrex> Double commander к примеру
<andrex> и прочие
<andrex> гугл в помощ
<andrex> а вобще создай тему на  форуме
<andrex> я спать
<andrex> уже час ночи как ни как)
<GreyHill> Спокойной Человек!
<GreyHill> Спасибо за помощь!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-03
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где почитать логи что TRIM работает?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-05
<mintDja> странно... Тут можно сидеть под зареганным ником, но без идентификации сколько хочешь? )
<andrex> mintDja, просто флага нестоит для защиты этого аккаунта
<mintDja> тогда смысл в регистрации если флаг сразу не ставится? )
<andrex> ну у зарегнах свои плюсы. если не проидентишся тебе это не даст всеравно ничего будешь также как незарегный
<andrex> не сможешь говорить к примеру там где нельзя незарегистрированным или даже зайти не сможешь. итд
<mintDja> понятно
<andrex> а почему подефолту флаг сняли я фз. видать иркопы так решили) раньше был
<mintDja> да сети везде меняются как захотят :)
<mintDja> у кого какая нога зачесалась видимо
<mintDja> andrex: а если под этим ником зашел некто... не хозяин ника. Не проидентился и сидит. А тут хозяин ника приходит, а ему пишет что ник занят :)
<mintDja> некрасиво получается )
<andrex> и чо есть regain  кпримеру
<andrex> так что владелец ника может спокойно его заграбастать обратно
<mintDja> andrex: тогда ок ) это тоже отличие от другой сети :)
<andrex> ну все зависит от сервисов и их настройки.
<SergeyIT> все зависит от рук )
<mintDja> SergeyIT: иркопов? )
<SergeyIT> ну если у тебя своих нет :-/
<mintDja> SergeyIT: не работает
<mintDja> [13:50:46] -NickServ- Invalid set command. Use /msg NickServ HELP SET for a command listing.
<mintDja> [13:50:57] >nickserv< set secure on
<mintDja> [13:50:58] -NickServ- Invalid set command. Use /msg NickServ HELP SET for a command listing
<andrex> ENFORCE
<andrex> еще один писатель))
<mintDja> enforce нет ни у консервы ни у никсервы )
<andrex> да ну?
<mintDja> а ) это опция set
<Serafim> Добрый вечер
<mintDja> добрый
<Serafim> Кто-нибудь ставил Ubuntu на планшет с Intel Atom?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-06
<Serafim> Добрый вечер
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-08
<Sergey_IT> все вымерли?
<andrex> да
<Sergey_IT> о, ты живой ))
<andrex> вопреки вашим стараниям))
<Sergey_IT> старые кадры непобедимы )
<andrex> угу только я уже от ваших бубунтов удаляюсь как на самолете))
<Sergey_IT> чего так?
<andrex> ну я ей и пользовался то проходом) с 8 по 11 год) а так гента была с 2005 года
<Sergey_IT> так это не важно - главное что линукс
<andrex> видимо потому что небыло раньше у меня ничего кроме асп мандривы и альта. ну и не зашло)
<Sergey_IT> а чего на #ubuntu сидишь? ;)
<andrex> иногда помогаю
<andrex> иногда русские там пролетают
<andrex> и начинают борогозить)
<Sergey_IT> я тоже бываю иногда... но с языком проблема
<Sergey_IT> французский канал тоже дохнет
<andrex> франция сама дохнет
<andrex> там одни индусы негры и прочие))
<Sergey_IT> давно не был там... но 8 лет назад уже чувствовалось
<shenmue> я жиф
<andrex> shenmue, узбагойся это рефлекс)
<shenmue> не злия меня ибо в гневе ...
<shenmue> клавиши от продавлиния ломаются
<andrex> халк ломать
<Sergey_IT> зачем ломать хорошие вещи...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему хорошие? китай же. или у него IBM механик из 90-х?
<Sergey_IT> а кто ж его знает
<andrex> у меня есть механика из 90 тока вроде не ibm))
<andrex> живое досих пор
<Sergey_IT> у меня и не одна из 90-х, недавно перепаивал одну на ps/2
<Sergey_IT> клеил буковки на некоторые (раскладка старая была)
<andrex> ну у меня переходник есть на ps/2 норм пашет)) как химией почистил так вобще стала как новая
<Sergey_IT> дома у меня тоже через переходник... но вот новый быстро купить не удалось - перепаял
<Sergey_IT> а чищу я остоянно... не люблю грязи
<Sergey_IT> постоянно
<shenmue> у меня уже W стерлась
<shenmue> на работе кстати тоже =)
<Sergey_IT> часто слово Win набираешь?
<shenmue> цык цырык
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wasd
#ubuntu-ru 2019-06-09
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет )
<Serafim> Добрый вечер
<Sergey_IT> дня
<Serafim> Не могу отыскать опыт установки Ubuntu на планшет Intel Atom
<Serafim> Устроит загрузка образа ISO без сноса "родного" загрузчика UEFI  Windows
<Serafim> Хотелось бы запустить на планшете Gparted, но без Линукса не могу этого сделать...
<Sergey_IT> не могу понять - зачем на планшете Убунту :-/
<Serafim> Чтобы запускать привычные Gparted, Partimage, Fsarchiver
<Serafim> А на смартфоне она зачем - ведь была же
<andrex> небыло
<Sergey_IT> не видел ни разу у кого-нибудь на смартфоне
<andrex> что ща планшет?
<andrex> з
<Serafim> https://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_pro_5_ubuntu-review-1452p8.php
<Serafim> Это на смартфоне
<JohnDoe_71Rus> y  Gparted есть livecd. попробуй его записать на флешку
<andrex> Ubuntu Touch это другое и оно мертво
<Sergey_IT> у меня на нетбуке Лубунту - но я сразу снес Вин и поставил (было известно, что все работать будет). Использую в основном в путешествиях - вот gparted даже не помню когда запускал... наверно, когда ssd вставил (лет 5 назад)
<Serafim> Как ISO запустить с microSD?
<andrex> никак
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rufus, grub2dos
<Sergey_IT> кто-то как-то запускал на каком-то планшете... было где-то
<Serafim> https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=624549
<Serafim> Должно быть где-то тут, но реально найти не могу...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://lubuntu.ru/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=237
<Serafim> Grub4dos много лет пользуюсь на настольном компе, но на планшет не могу поставить без сноса родного загрузчика
<Sergey_IT> так снеси
<Serafim> Планшет на гарантии. Впрочем, Grub4dos не дружит с UEFI
<JohnDoe_71Rus> его надо ставить на флешку
<Serafim> Загрузочная флешка и загрузочная microSD - разные вещи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нельзя отключить uefi? я такую флешку использовал на устройствах с uefi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да ты что? неужели
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я отказался от флешек. вместо них использую картридеры и microSD
<Serafim> Установленная на Visconte Quad Windows 8.1 видит только первую partition на microSD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну и? для загрузочной флешки grub4dos с различными утилитами нужен всего один раздел с fat32
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все остальное через конфиг груба запускается. можно прям из iso файлов
<andrex> не нужно туда бунгту ставить
<Serafim> а чтобы реализовать загрузку UEFI нужен системный раздел Fat32, который не будет виден после загрузки  Windows
<andrex> оно умрет
<andrex> памяи мало
<Serafim> не ставить Ubuntu, а хотя бы ISO загрузить с microSD
<andrex> а так как ubuntu phone умер. то и его туда не запихаешь
<Serafim> Visconte Quad идет не с Grub2, а с загрузчиком UEFI Windows
<Serafim> Visconte Quad - не смартфон, у него нет GSM
<Serafim> Памяти-то достаточно, чтобы работала Ubuntu Mate 32 bit
<Serafim> Нужно хотя бы как-то передать управление из родного загрузчика на Grub2 или Grub4dos
<Serafim> А Grub_два_dos это что, шутка?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в биосе включаешь режим legacy и грузишь с любой бутявой флешки
<andrex> плохо искал
<andrex> Serafim, https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=624549&view=findpost&p=36508972
<Serafim> У меня включен режим UEFI+legacy, но это ничего не дает
<Serafim> Плохо искал - это факт...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, совет. тянешь файл drweb live для загрузки на флешку. пишешь на флешку из винды. проверяешь что бутявит. и смотришь папки на флешке
<Serafim> Я хочу не флешку, а microSD, причем с NTFS.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "флешка" понятие собирательное.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пиши на микроСД
<JohnDoe_71Rus> микроСД в ридере так же флешка. кстати некоторые производители так прокалываются, фирменная "флешка" а внутри карточка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бутявое с ntfs не получится. даже uefi fat32 требует
<Serafim> Короче, мой "каприз" - загрузить ISO, лежащий на размеченной в NTFS microSD - и все тут...
<Serafim> На большом компе у меня Grub4dos грузится с NTFS и грузит всё остальное - в  legacy mode, конечно
<andrex> @voice Serafim
<Serafim> Мне бы из Windows UEFI другой "костыль" вызвать
<andrex> Serafim, я тебе ссылку дал с коментарием на образ и как его записать
<andrex> иди делай
<Serafim> То, что образ ISO можно командой dd на flash отправить - это я знаю
<andrex> это не всегда работает
<Serafim> только flash эту 1) вставить некуда 2) использовать нельзя никак больше, кроме как загрузочного накопителя read only
<andrex> как сделашь крути настройки efi про efi legasy если есть  секюрный бут то его выруби и пробуй грузится в разных режимах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> карт-ридеры в вашей деревне не продают?
<Serafim> Мне нужно, чтобы образ ISO спокойно лежал в системе NTFS
<Serafim> Зачем каптридер, когда карта вставляется в планшет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну и вставляй и грузи с карты
<Serafim> При переходе в режим загрузки legacy пропадает загрузка Windows
<andrex> а ты что думал в рай попал?
<andrex> тут или так или так
<Serafim> В рай - по сравнению с Android
<andrex> пиши в саппорт по планшету пусть решают твою броблему
<Serafim> Фиг им это надо - поддерживать чужой Gparted
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фиг кому-то надо поддерживать чужой uefi с виндой
<Sergey_IT> это точно ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да еще и с ntfs разделами
<Sergey_IT> ставь виртуалбокс а туда убунту
<Serafim> UEFI для Windows - теперь родной, а все остальные загрузчики - чужие
<Serafim> Gparted - программа, которой нужен прямой выход на "железо"
<Serafim> сможет ли она работать в виртуальной машине...
<Serafim> Вот мне и нужен был всего-то "левый" загрузчик, "не чужой" для Windows UEFI
<Serafim> Или Gparted, скомпиллированный в среде Windows
<Sergey_IT> Вин не знает других типов ФС кроме своих
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тебе gparted так уж нужен?
<andrex> вытаскиваешь флешку втыкаешь в комп грузишь на нем гпартет и все
<Serafim> Acronis DD с разными FS работает из-под Windows, только он ПЛАТНЫЙ
<andrex> правда прийдется разобрать планшет)
<Serafim> А где, собственно, аналог Gparted для Windows
<andrex> нету
<andrex> есть paragon
<andrex> и прочие
<Serafim> Придёт с экспертизы Irbis - воткну, а здесь - не вижу куда
<Sergey_IT> ...куда и что он ему воткнет, интересно... бедный Ирбис (
<Serafim> Как это "Нету"? А компиляцию сделать под Windows из исходника ?
<Sergey_IT> а хидера никсовые возьмешь?
<Serafim> ??
<Sergey_IT> !!!
<andrex> нуу его еще портировать надо будет
<andrex> а это дороже чем на чето другое))
<Serafim> До сих пор не догадались сделать Gparted.exe вместо ISO
<Serafim> дороговизна тут в чём
<andrex> оплати работу программистов)
<Serafim> что-то тут не так :(
<Serafim> У большинства бесплатных программ имеются Win и Lin версии
<Sergey_IT> много у бесплатных вин программ есть лин версия?
<Serafim> vlc, cdcat...
<andrex> это не вин это на оборот
<Sergey_IT> он этого не поймет (
<andrex> короче
<Serafim> Есть разница в результатах работы Acronis DD и Gparted
<andrex> чтобы переделать гпартет под винду
<andrex> его надо переписать
<andrex> Serafim, ты это будешь делать?
<andrex> еще и писать драйвера под фс
<Serafim> Что переписать - я не спорю
<andrex> вобще с нуля
<Sergey_IT> gparted - это программа, работающая с ФС различных систем, для которых полностью открыта информация... для вин ФС надо пользоваться с осторожностью
<Serafim> но думаю, что это уже сделали те, кто поумнее меня...
<archergodson> сорямба, что встреваю, а в чём спор?
<Sergey_IT> MS не дает полной информации о своих изменениях
<andrex> короче надоест пинайте
<andrex> я пошел жрать)
<Sergey_IT> приятного аппетита!
<Sergey_IT> Serafim: так зачем тебе gparted на планшете?
<Serafim> Не вижу подходящего аналога среди Windows-программ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у планшета нет microUSB или слота под внешнюю карточку?
<Serafim> MicroUSB есть. Нет загрузки с неё.
<Serafim> Я спросил про то, как передать управление на "загрузчик пользователя".
<JohnDoe_71Rus> точно с нее нет загрузки или ты пробовал "неправильные" флешки.
<Serafim> Я не про flash, а про microUSB
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин. не тупи
<Serafim> именно в legacy mode
<JohnDoe_71Rus> никогда не видел microUSB-to-USB OTG переходников?
<Serafim> перепутал :( не microUSB, а microSD
<Serafim> microUSB тоже есть, но занят шнуром питания
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бугага "Неотключаемый Secure Boot есть только на планшетах на ARM с предустановленной Windows!"
<Serafim> это откуда ??
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habr.com/ru/post/185492/
<Serafim> Короче, вопрос в том, как передать управление от родного к пользовательскому загрузчику, где бы он ни находился
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habr.com/ru/post/314412/
<Serafim> Интересное руководство...
<Serafim> Только partitions на загрузочном носителе должно быть несколько
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему?
<Serafim> Да потому, что fat32 system partition и диск с Вашими данными - не одно и то же
<Serafim> А предустановленная Windows видит единственный partition
<JohnDoe_71Rus> народ делал загрузочно-установочные "флеш диски/карты" с виндой. и успешно дописывал нужные файлики в  дополнительные папочки
<Serafim> "Нужный файлик" может оказаться размером эдак >4GB
<Serafim> Так что на большом компе для UEFI у меня отдельная 100 MB fat32  partition
<Serafim> а для работы - NTFS
<JohnDoe_71Rus> винда по дефолту делаеть uefi boot 100 mb
<Serafim> Короче, не интересует меня что она там делает. Хочу передать управление внешнему загрузчику
<JohnDoe_71Rus> статья выше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и как править конфиг там же. можно наверно и .iso файл грузануть
<Serafim> UEFI имеет свой shell. Только microSD оттуда не виден
<Serafim> Так что - тупик
<Serafim> Выход - загрузчик, который Windows определит как "свой" и при загрузке передаст на него управление из соответствующего пункта меню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самое простое, говорил уже. попробуй записать на носитель drweb live usb. и загрузить с него любым доступным для тебя способом microSD card/ OTG переходник
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он uefi знает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но если действительно Неотключаемый Secure Boot и с внешнего носителя планшет в принципе грузить не способен ...
<Serafim> Я имел в виду такой внешний загрузчик, который secure boot определяет как "свой"
<Serafim> что бы я не втыкал - новых опций загрузки не появляется
<Serafim> т. е. управление нужно передавать вовне, после того как загрузка Windows уже началась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> боюсь не получится. Secure Boot позволяет только "свои" подписанные верно загрузки. а если полезешь редактировать пункты загрузки на планшете, не получится подписать
<Serafim> дело в подписи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> покупайте нормальное железо, а не обрубки на arm
<Serafim> Интересно, Windows-подобную операционную систему ReactOS допилили?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все еще альфа
<Serafim> уже много-много лет :(
<Serafim> а какие были надежды...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> опенсорц. присоединяйся, присылай патчи
<Serafim> их проблема в том, что решив "сыграть по-честному", они отказались от дизассемблирования чужого кода, решив всё написать "с нуля"
<Serafim> в наши дни это - безумие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато нет повесток в суд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и думаю что на arm планшете не взлетит, вроде бы не портировали
<Serafim> нет и результатов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> результаты есть, и видосы с установкой на реальное железо
<Serafim> бороться нужно за то, чтобы узаконить дизассемблирование!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> борись, Борис.
<Serafim> Для бытового настольного компьютера Ubuntu делает уже 95% того, что раньше делали MS-DOS и Windows
<Serafim> А вот как её продвинуть на портативные гаджеты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну если сам "космонавт" не смог продвинуть на телефоны и планшеты...
<Serafim> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/boot/managing-EFI-in-Linux.html
<Serafim> Загрузчик Shim может загрузить ISO?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-06-04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "В доставляемом на орбиту пилотируемом космическом корабле Crew Dragon также используется Linux и полётное ПО на C++. Интерфейс, с которым работают космонавты, реализован на базе web-приложения на JavaScript, открываемого в Chromium."
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шта?
<rapidsp> главное noScript не ставить :)
<Sergey_IT> у всех все работает, что ли?
<diskin> LOL
<Sergey_IT> вирус все баги убил?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-06-07
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ты вроде всякими *дуинками и прочими штуками интересуешься
